# Rise of the Runelords



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2021)

*CHAPTER ONE: 
BURNT OFFERINGS
Festival and Fire*​
For five years, the faithful of Sandpoint have lacked a place for worship after a fire destroyed the previous temple... but now, the new cathedral is finally done. All that remains is to renew the site’s blessings, consecrating the place at the end of the Swallowtail Festival.

The Swallowtail Festival begins as scheduled, on the morning of the Autumnal Equinox of Golarion. The date is 23 Rova, 4707. The square before the church quickly becomes crowded as locals and travelers arrive for a day full of celebration. There are several food stands around this area with snacks, drinks and fun activities.

The townsfolk gather in front of a small stage where you can see a female human with short auburn hair talking with other three men. *Mayor Kendra Deverin* nods and takes a step forward, smiling at everyone present.




"Thank you all for coming and gathering here today. I'm so happy we could make this happen. I see even Larz managed to tear himself away from the tannery to relax… very unlike him," she grins and there are a few chuckles and a loud groan from a young man in the back, then more giggles from the people around him.













*Sheriff Belor Hemlock*, a stern faced Shoanti man, takes the stage at Kendra's side. "But before we begin, I just want to remind everyone to keep things safe around the bonfires and please drink responsibly." There's a general bored “aww”. "While celebrating the consecration of the church is perfectly fine, please, let's not forget the lives we lost during that fire... If we could take a moment of silence for Father Tobyn and Nualia, it would be greatly appreciated."

The people nod and most stay quiet for a minute, and you can only hear the sounds of gulls and a few children playing in the distance breaking the silence.

After that pause, Kendra continues. "Thank you Belor. Alright, Lord Kaijutsu was supposed to be the next speaker but he has taken ill, so-”




*Cyrdrak Drokkus*, the handsome man with a well trimmed goatee behind Kendra steps forward with a beaming smile. "So I'll take it from here, Kendra, thank you, you were lovely as always," he says as he makes a flourish bow. "It is indeed a time to remember but lets not forget to bring joy once again to this wonderful community. Just look at that!" He waves at the cathedral behind him. "I can say very few temples in Magnimar are this beautiful. I was surprised at first. I didn't think it possible, but Kendra and Zanthus, you both deserve applause for your TERRIFIC effort to get this finished in only 5 years. I want to hear it!" He turns to the crowd raising his arms motioning them to applaud. The people clap and cheer happily. "You have done something good to heal this town. Few people can claim such a thing in their lifetime and still be truthful to themselves. And well, on my part, I want to continue to share happiness all around. I want to take this opportunity to remind everyone to stop by the Theater tomorrow night for a free entry to our newest production ‘The Harpy's Curse’, and I'm glad to inform you that the role of Avisera The Harpy Queen will be played by none other than... _wait for it_... the Magnimarian diva, Allishanda!"

There are several gasps and excited clapping.






*Father Zantus*, a middle aged Varisian robbed in the colors of a Desna priest, claps along at Cyrdrak’s side and pats him in the shoulder. "Ah, thank you, Cyrdrak, that should be-"

"Don't forget to tell everyone about it!" Cyrdrak bows with a huge smile on his face before exiting left to another round of applause...

Zantus sighs but smiles warmly, chuckling under his breath. "Thank you, Cyrdrak. Well... again, I want to second what everyone said already. I'm grateful to Desna to give us this opportunity. Most of you know the schedule already but I'll repeat it as we have many out-of-town visitors today... First we will have fun and games organized and sponsored by our local business... There might be some prizes so look out for them,” he grins winking. "Then, we will have the Swallowtail butterfly release, which I'm sure the children will love. After that, we will have lunch provided free of charge by our wonderful local tavern and bar owners. The consecration will start at sunset. I'll use a thunderstone to signal the beginning of the ritual  in case you want to be present... and finally, the night will be filled by fireworks if the weather allows," he looks up briefly at the sky and there’s a hint of hesitation in his eyes.


Anyone who can roll a Survival DC15

*Spoiler*: __ 



There is a strong cool breeze that might signal an incoming rain later that evening. 





Kendra takes the stage again. "Anyway, without further preamble... _*the Swallowtail Festival has officially begun*_*!*"

​
The square is filled with cheers and people move around to look for the games.

You see a number of festival activities here that are mostly aimed at children and families… like riddles, hoops, apple bobbing, a pie-eating contest, as well as music and dancing at the square… You hear that down at the beach there’s an impressive obstacle course and an archery game with big prizes.

As the music fills the air, you now find yourself surrounded by a strange group of people that might look like they are newcomers visiting the town...

​
*Please describe and introduce your character.*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## briaremma (Mar 14, 2021)

Shifting idly from foot to foot in the crowd, impatiently waiting for the speeches to be over, is a young woman, clad in turquoise dancing silks, which flow with flattering intent around her slim form. She is notably short, less than five feet, but otherwise appears to be human, fine-featured and perhaps in her early twenties. Her silks include a wrap which covers her ears and head, but allows her long, vibrantly red hair to fall behind her shoulders.

A fox, his fur a darker shade of her own hair, crimson shadowed brown, is curled up on her feet, snoring with a breathy little whistle.

Sayuri looks about with curious, gleaming brown eyes, and tries to decide which way might offer most entertainment. She's been dreaming of the dancing and the fireworks for weeks, but she _does_ want to see what they managed to get set up on the beach; she'd been shooed away from spying on the proceedings a couple of days ago, and ever since, they'd been *watching* for her.

Spoilsports.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2021)

Addo was a large man, nearly half a foot past six feet.  And while his once-black hair was now mostly gray his stature and build say that even now there is strength in his frame.  He is dressed in plain but well crafted clothes fit for a traveler: good boots, and a stiff cloak to ward off the chill.  The only decoration of note on the man is silver symbol of Iomeade hung about his neck.  Other than his size there's an aura about the man, something slightly otherworldly that suggests that despite his appearance he might not be entirely of this world.

A large pack, even relative to his frame, adorns his back and he takes it off carefully while listening to the elders speech.  He honestly had no idea he was arriving in time for a festival, but he wouldn't pass up the chance to see the sights if he was able.  Despite his care the pack makes an audible and metallic clank as he sets it down.  Anyone paying attention might note some cloth covered bundles tied to the pack that might well conceal a shield and several weapons though the bundling keeps it from drawing direct attention.

He listens to the various speakers, and obvious and warm smile on his face as he takes in their speech and the reactions of the towns people.  Seeming, at least for the moment, well content with the crowd at large.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 15, 2021)

A Half-Orc with a few years on him seems lost in religious reverie. He wears scale mail and has a crossbow slung over his neck, and proudly wears the holy sigil of Pharasma on a medallion hanging from his green neck. White haired pulled back in a topknot, the Half-Orc gazes lovingly at the majestic cathedral towering over the crowd. By all accounts, he would seem a very normal person... but for the vicious greataxe he carries like a staff. Carved with skull symbols, the greataxe is clearly of Orcish make, and detracts from his otherwise civilized appearance. He smiles when Zantus, the holy leader of Desna, speaks. "Oh fireworks?" he says to no one and everyone when Zantus mentions them. He can't wait.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2021)

A svelte Elf paces along the side of Church Street closest to the water. If she's forced to be in a settlement with this many people at least she can be close to some open space. Even if that space is water. Her blonde hair is up in a thick ponytail with a slender braid running up just over her pointed ear and joining her hair where it's tied back. Birkin bangs dangle just into her eye-line, a mistake that could cost her valuable time aiming and ultimately her life.

Over the past few weeks she hadn't had time for haircuts or rests. She needed to be here, now.

She's dressed in a dingy brown cloak with a scuffed up brooch bearing a stag to hold it closed in the front. Beneath the cloak her clothes are barely visible, though here and there as she strolls one can catch sight of green embroidered with beige and brown, tan lacings to adjust the fit up the sides, and the telltale outline of a longbow. She's clutching something to her person, a simple earthen urn that is haphazard and misshapen with a small divot in the front with a dead rose's head pressed into the clay.

Glancing around, more out of habit than fear she takes note of the people, Varisians mostly. She can see hints of the relation to them and him, the olive complexion, long limbs, and intricate tattoos. Surely there are people here he knew, that would want to know what became of him.

"I told you I would carry this urn to the proper place," she whispers down at the clay urn. "I know you would have done the same for me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2021)

A woman who had escaped the yesteryears of youth but not quite made it to middle age lingered as the crowds dispersed. She wasn't a new face in town by any stretch; though it wasn't precisely her forever home, she could sometimes be found in the company of Madam Mvashti or others in her family. In fact, for those that knew where to look, there was a mild familial resemblance. An brow arched at Cyrdrak's announcement, her interest obvious. Perhaps she'd stop by in order to watch...

Mirenia wasn't particularly short, but neither was she tall. She wore a set of scarves over a sturdy vest and rugged skirt, and carried a satchel that hung at her hip. She had hand wraps up to her knuckles as well, mostly all of her people's tattoos hidden from casual sight. There was a wilted, measured grace about her as she spoke to others, often to offer cheer, advice, or well wishes. Her smile never quite reached her eyes and her voice was a silvery sotto voce..._except_ when she sang. And that was now.

At the square with the chorus of musicians, the Varisian sang popular songs penned by the faithful of Desna in eras past that had legacies that endured beyond their authors. She wasn't too bad. 

[Taking 10 on a *DC 20* *Perform* check.]

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2021)

Mirenia starts singing beautifully, enough that several of the musicians seem gladly surprised. Some of them might recognize her as well and smile while continuing to play their flutes, their drums and violins along with her.

Sayuri also recognizes her. She has seen this woman before. She's pretty sure she's related to Madame Mvashti, one of the oldest human citizens of Sandpoint. Madam Mavhsti was a Varisian Elder already when the town was founded.

Father Zanthus has finished talking with some of the town's faithful who had approached him to congratulate him for the Cathedral. He seems to notice Addo, Rose and Gorrendux, giving the newcomers a welcoming nod... he realizes the woman is carrying an urn.

"Well met," he says with a kind gentle smile. "How may I be of service?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2021)

Without thinking of what she is actually going to say or how to explain what she means, the elf shuffles forward and thrusts the urn out. When she finally does speak her words are heavily accented by the Elfish dialect that it's noticeable, but not to the point that she is hard to understand or follow. 

"I am Merillë," she says, jabbing herself in the collarbone with two fingers as if she fears not being understood. "My husband passed. He's with Desna now, I think. He loved this town would it be okay if I buried this part of him at the temple."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2021)

Zanthus blinks slightly surprised but immediately nods. "Of course, Merillë, yes," his voice is soft and understanding. "I'm sorry for your loss. Desna will certainly welcome his soul to Cynosure's brightness. We can arrange a proper funeral tomorrow morning, if you wish so. Most of our clerics are busy right now preparing the rites for the consecration. I can keep the urn in the Cathedral until then. What was his name?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 15, 2021)

Addo can't help but overhear and his face shows clear reaction at the elf's words.  He offers her a warm and earnest smile, though his eyes show a sympathetic sadness.  "I am sorry for your loss," he says with a friendly and deep voice.  He offers a slight bow of his head to the priest and the young elf, "please pardon the intrusion, I do not mean to disturb."


----------



## briaremma (Mar 15, 2021)

Sayuri drifts over towards the musicians, drawn by the beat and the small crowd of people that were posting up around the players, an audience ready to watch. Or dance, maybe. 

She grins at Mirenia, a brief salute with one hand, but she doesn't want to interrupt. Maybe she'll say hello at the end of the song. 

Until then, she's been still long enough. She's no professional, but she's done her share of cavorting, whenever there's been a chance to do it, and she's not half bad (Performance *14*). The fox sits primly at the edge of the crowd, watching her with shiny black eyes.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2021)

A number of young people join with Sayuri to dance clapping at her performance. A few kids approach the fox curiously. One of them offers it some apple candy before her mother scolds her not to feed that to the animal.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 15, 2021)

When there is a lull in conversation, Gorrendux will approach Zanthus, introduce himself, and compliment the holy man on the beautiful new Cathedral. "Congratulations on the construction of such an architectural feat. The Cathedral is breathtaking. May members of the public tour it at some point?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Zanthus blinks slightly surprised but immediately nods. "Of course, Merillë, yes," his voice is soft and understanding. "I'm sorry for your loss. Desna will certainly welcome his soul to Cynosure's brightness. We can arrange a proper funeral tomorrow morning, if you wish so. Most of our clerics are busy right now preparing the rites for the consecration. I can keep the urn in the Cathedral until then. What was his name?"





WorkingMoogle said:


> Addo can't help but overhear and his face shows clear reaction at the elf's words.  He offers her a warm and earnest smile, though his eyes show a sympathetic sadness.  "I am sorry for your loss," he says with a friendly and deep voice.  He offers a slight bow of his head to the priest and the young elf, "please pardon the intrusion, I do not mean to disturb."


"His name was Rerondic," she explains slowly. 

It's clear that she's not used to being around larger groups, but she gives a nod to Addo with a muted Elfish thanks. "Hannad."

She will hand the urn off, though she seems reluctant to part with it at first.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2021)

"Don't worry, I'll handle it with the out-most respect," Zanthus nods to Merillë and takes the urn.

He greets Gorrendux as well. "Oh, thank you, the masons and the architect from Magnimar did a wonderful job. We were truly blessed to have it finished this quickly," he smiles and notices his necklace. "I see, a follower of the Lady of Graves," he looks then at the urn on his hands. "I could show you the interior now. Miss Merillë, you can come to see where I'll be placing the urn until tomorrow."

If they agree, Zanthus will lead whoever is interested to the interior of the Cathedral. A few other clerics and a number of acolytes are preparing incenses and rows of candles. The interior is unlike any temple they had been before. The entrance is a long hallway that leads them to a circular open patio where 7 ancient stones stand in a ring. From this patio, they can see two open arches on each wing with a symbol over each one. They are easy to recognize as Gozreh and Shelyn's symbol on the two doors to the west, Abadar and Erastil's to the south and Sarenrae and Desna to the East. There's a set of double door to the north.


Father Zanthus explains as he walks past the open patio. "When the town was founded, the local Varisians used this circle for their traditional worshiping of Desna. It was part of the deal with the Cheliax settlers to agree not to destroy or build over them when they came to found the town. The previous chapel was open to all faith as well. So when we got the opportunity to rebuild, we did what we could to provide a better place for everyone."

He enters the hall dedicated to Desna and walks to the altar, leaving the urn there. He gives a small prayer and the sign of the butterfly over his heart.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 15, 2021)

Taken aback by his kindness to strangers, Gorrendux smiles broadly and thanks Zanthus. "That is incredibly kind of you. Yes, now would be lovely." He follows the clergyman into the Cathedral and follows along as he gives his tour. Noddin enthusiastically, he listens to everything the older man has to say.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 15, 2021)

The older man shoulders his heavy pack again and follows the others, taking in the opportunity to admire the craftsmanship involved in the construction.  He looks around the interior noting the different gods represented with a quiet contemplation.  As the urn is consecrated he politely bows his head in a moment of reverence.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2021)

The Varisian is able to weave a salute in reply back to Sayuri in the midst of her performance with practiced ease. She begins to clap along with the crowd and general flow of the dancing square goers, silently impressed with Sayuri's moves in particularly. It isn't long before Mirenia finishes her song, bowing herself off of the stage and waving her goodbyes to the other musicians. She ends up looking for Father Zanthus at around the time he ends up leading the way to the cathedral, finding her curiosity getting the better of her.

Following in the wake of the small progression, she peeks her way into the new building after the others have gone ahead, hands clasped behind her back thoughtfully. Finding her way to the chamber of Desna, she bows her head and signs in a similar manner to the Father, murmuring a quick Varisian prayer.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2021)

Merillë glances to Zanthus as he offers her the invitation to follow them and nods. "You may just call me Rose, the...translated word seems to easier on non-elfish tongues," she explains. 

After entering the temple, it's like she can't decide where to look next. When they're walking through the rooms she's spinning and swiveling her head all around in an attempt to take in the architecture. As they reach the area where the stones stand she walks close to the Desna stone. 

Calistria, Findeladlara, and her own god Cernunnos would be nowhere to be found in a human settlement like this. "Rerondic would approve of this, I think," she says gazing up at the stones.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2021)

When Rose approaches the stones she notices they have carved symbols on them, but none that seem to depict Desna. She has seen those runes carved on several other ruins across Varisia.

Mirenia knows the inscriptions to be Thassilonic in origin but they are too faded to read properly. 

Father Zanthus finishes his prayer and turns to Rose. "I'm glad to hear. We will bury him tomorrow morning. I'll let one of the acolytes know to get everything ready then and... I wouldn't mind if a Cleric of Pharasma would aid us with the rites. All souls must be judged first by the Gray Lady before crossing to their final resting place after all," he gives Gorrendux a smile.

Zanthus beams noticing Mirenia in the back. "Miss Mirenia, it's been a while. What a coincidence! I was just thinking on visiting Madame Mvashti after the Swallowtail release. I hope all is well?"


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 15, 2021)

soulnova said:


> " I wouldn't mind if a Cleric of Pharasma would aid us with the rites. All souls must be judged first by the Gray Lady before crossing to their final resting place after all," he gives Gorrendux a smile.


"I would be honored. Of course, Father Zanthus, I am pleased to be of service." Turning to the Elf woman whom Zanthus addressed as Rose, Garrendux the Half-Orc says, "How can I help? Would you like me perform a sermon or eulogy for the departed, to aid them on their journey to and through the Boneyard? May the spiral guide them."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 15, 2021)

The woman lifts a hand in greeting to Zanthus, then bows her head respectfully. "Well enough, Father Zanthus. I would be remiss to be absent for the Swallowtail Release, especially hand in hand with such a momentous occasion." She turns to look around, turning on her heel to inspect the interior of the chamber dedicated to Desna. "I planned to visit gran amma while I was here as well. Perhaps I can join you?"

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## soulnova (Mar 15, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "I planned to visit gran amma while I was here as well. Perhaps I can join you?"



"Of course! In fact, I should be the one asking. You are her family after all," he chuckles. "I'll see you here after the butterfly release then." 

He turns to Rose, placing a hand on her shoulder. "Take all the time you need and... if you wish, I would highly recommend to try to enjoy the Festival, it's one of the most beloved days for the people of Sandpoint. If this is your first time here, I'm sure Rerondic would have wanted to you enjoy it as well." 

Zanthus then raises an eyebrow as an idea forms in his mind. "In fact..." he looks at Mirenia. "If you are not very busy, perhaps you could show our visitors around time? Or maybe ask Sayuri outside. I heard she had been trying to sneak into the obstacle course for days now... might as well try it together if you want a good challenge."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2021)

She gives another bow of her head. "You're always welcome, Father Zanthus," she says warmly, turning to study the Garrendux, Rose, and Addo. "And I would be happy to show them around, as well. I believe I saw Sayuri dancing earlier..." She seems to take the task in stride and good faith, waiting to see if they'd all seen everything they wished to in the cathedral. "I travel a bit from place to place myself, at times. Where do you all hail from?"

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 16, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> She gives another bow of her head. "You're always welcome, Father Zanthus," she says warmly, turning to study the Garrendux, Rose, and Addo. "And I would be happy to show them around, as well. I believe I saw Sayuri dancing earlier..." She seems to take the task in stride and good faith, waiting to see if they'd all seen everything they wished to in the cathedral. "I travel a bit from place to place myself, at times. Where do you all hail from?"


_Where do you hail from? _For a moment she considers this, there's not much chance anyone here has heard of the exact spot. She answers with the most general thing that she can think to say. "North Varisia, Mierani Forest. It was a dangerous place to raise children, so we used to travel a bit . Then it was just me and Rerondic and we settled back there," she motions as if she has forgotten to hold something small and round--she has been carrying the urn for so long that suddenly not having it is awkward and foreign.

"Now it's just me--so maybe it's good that I travel? The world outside the forest is different in unexpected ways."  She says regarding the circle of stones again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2021)

Addo gives a polite and somewhat acknowledging smile to the father then turns to Mirenia.  "Chelax, at least originally," he answers politely.  "Though of recent I've done a lot of traveling as well.  I'm a carpenter by trade but I also do odd jobs as I come across them."  His tone is polite and matter-of-fact.

"It's my experience that the chance to wander," he adds to Rose, "gives you the opportunity to be where you need to be."


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 16, 2021)

"I'm from Korvosa," Gorrendux answers Mirenia. He introduces himself as Gorrendux Tallowscar to the gathering. "I've not been on this side of Varisia. A bit of wandering does seem to have been the right choice," he says with a smile toward Addo. "Did someone mention an obstacle course?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2021)

Assuming the group moves outside, they see Sayuri still dancing with other people. Her bright red hair and Tian heritage makes her stand out from the local Varisians and Chelaxians.


----------



## briaremma (Mar 16, 2021)

Sayuri breaks off from the cheery gathering of dancers, laughing at a joke told by someone in the crowd, and drifts over to the emerging group to properly greet Mirenia...at which point, she hears the tall half-orc mention _the obstacle course_.

"It's on the beach, and they've been setting it up for days, and no one would let me go look at it." she answers, before she blinks, and flushes slightly pink. "Sorry. That was rude, wasn't it? Hello, Mirenia. Hello...new people."

She poses, a bit, an elegant dancer's motion she learned off of a courtesan travelling in the last caravan, gives the group an elaborate curtsey. "Welcome to Sandpoint." she says, before her dignity fades again, and she adds, rather rapidly, "..are you going to the beach? Can I come to the beach?" 

The little fox trots over to settle beside her, and she kneels down ruffle the fur on the top of his head, before looking back up at the group with darting brown eyes. "Oh! I'm Sayuri, and this is my friend. Kona."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2021)

"Mirenia Saftoiu, nice to meet you all," she greets them in tandem. Her gaze lingers on Addo a moment longer before she seems to shake herself from that thought. "At any rate, this way." 

She leads the way back to the square where they do indeed run into Sayuri, who she curls her fingers at in greeting. "Well, it sounds like we are now," she says with some budding amusement. "Have you met any of the newcomers to town, Sayuri? This is Rose, Gorrendux Tallowscar, and...I don't think I caught the name of our Chelaxian arrival." Clasping her hands behind her back again she looks towards the beach. "Yes, an obstacle course...if you're interested, I'm sure you'd love to lead the way, Sayuri." She gestures ahead of them for her to do just that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 16, 2021)

"Sayuri, Kona, it is good to make your acquaintance. And thank you Mirenia, you're good with names. Most of the so-called festivals I've attended were much more somber affairs. This seems like a true-blue festive event. So yes, let's visit this beach." The Half-Orc looks toward the beach, then his eyes drift to the tall ruins of a tower on the seaside cliff nearby. He stares at it a few moments quietly, following the group as it moves toward the obstacle course.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2021)

The group make their way down through Main Street and quickly arrive to the beach where several onlookers have gathered. There are two activities here... an impressive obstacle course and an archery game. 

As you arrive you see a contestant on the obstacle course fail to jump quick enough over a platform as a trapdoor below her opens and she unceremoniously falls into the sand below.  The crowd goes "Aawww!" and some clap considering it a good enough try. 


This is what you see you must pass to win the obstacle course: Jump over a small pit (Acrobatics DC10), climb up and climb down a wall (Climb DC10  x2), Swim through a long pond filled with sea water (Swim DC 10 x2), quickly run up a platform that opens down after someone steps on it (Reflexes 12), and then pull a rope to raise "the winner's door" (STR DC12).  (not allowed to take 10)

Any skill check failure signals game over for the participant, except for the try at the winner's door. You may try to pull three times but after that it is considered a fail as well.


The archery game has 5 targets that get smaller to increase the difficulty of the shot. (AC12/14/16/18/20)

Seems like the party is in luck. No one seems to have managed to win yet the main prizes of either of the games. Everyone is allowed one try at each game.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 16, 2021)

Addo sets his heavy pack down (again with metallic clanking) and leans slightly against the framed pack making to watch the festivities.  "I think I'll just watch this time," he says with polite humor.  "Seems to be a younger person's game."

He does watch carefully, seeming to watch the competition with earnest interest even if he makes no particular move to join.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 16, 2021)

Gorrendux doffs his armor, and gets ready for the obstacle course. He will cast Guidance on himself for each of the tasks as they come up. Looking at the younger people who have run the obstacle course, he does not feel especially confident in his abilities, but is glad to be outside and getting some exercise. He gets a running start and tries to clear the pit...

Gorrendux manages to jump over the pit, and scale the wall, but climbing back down, he slips and tumbles. He grumbles about his aching bones and clears the obstacle course.


----------



## briaremma (Mar 16, 2021)

"Nice to meet you, Rose, Mr. Tallowscar, mystery sir!" she proclaims, nodding to each of them in turn, though it is clear by the way she is bouncing on the balls of her feet that she is impatient to be moving, and, indeed, as soon as she is given the excuse, Sayuri leads the way to the beach, her pace somewhat faster than it really should be if she were properly _guiding_ the others, but they seem to keep up well enough.

She inspects the obstacle course with a keen, assessing eye, tapping her cheek in thought. It seems it is primarily meant for the physically strong, which she absolutely _is not_, but that's no reason for her not to at least try. It's fun!

The young woman sets herself before the beginning of the course, jumps over the pit with easy elegance and a showman's flair, posing for the cheering crowd...but the wall is too tall for her, by far, and she can't get a good grip to scramble over the top, and must withdraw.

She returns to the group with a grin, proclaiming, "Didn't want to go swimming, anyway. Are the rest of you not going to try?"

The young redhead gives the group a wry look, one hand on her hip. "It's just for entertainment. No one will laugh. And you can't do worse at climbing than me, I bet."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 16, 2021)

Sendo’s backpack seemed heavy. It was heavy. He’d been carrying the thing for miles. Complete with a bedroll and all the things a budding young adventurer would need to go forth into the wide world, the unwieldy sack had been annoying him since the start of the journey. This was because he was neither budding nor young, and adventurer was pushing it. For not the first time he looked back North towards home and wondered if this decision was madness or inspiration.

He came to Sandpoint in time for the Mayor’s speech. This was very different to how the elders would do things, but after 200 years of living, it was about time to experience different cultures. Of course he had travelled a little, but for the most part he was happy chopping wood and planting trees in the forest. He looked about all the wonderous silks and the festival decorations. He breathed in deep and took in the fragrances of many people and animals. His attention went to the smells of food and drink, that reminded him he had been eating rations for a few days now, and the mention of food stalls made him smile.

A Group seemed to be heading to the beach. An obstacle course. Sendo stretched his back. It had been a while since he had broke out into a run and he wondered idly if the ‘old man’ still had it in him. Probably not. He was likely going to make a fool of himself. But pride was a barrier and he was here to go monster hunting.

He laughed out loud and snorted as he did so. Monster Hunting – how completely ridiculous. He stripped off his backpack and lay it down, turning to a group of people that seemed to be a mix of everything. He saw an elf in the group who looked oddly familiar. His memory was never good with people.

“Uh, Hi. My name is Sendo and I’m going to try out that obstacle course. You mind watching my things? I probably won’t be very long.” He said and then added, “If anyone knows how to heal a broken back, then I might need that once I’m done.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 16, 2021)

While Mirenia cheers the others on as they make their attempts at the wall, she doesn't seem like she's about to entertain the prospect of she herself attempting it. "No, I don't think that's for me, but you gave it a valiant effort," she tells Sayuri and Gorrendux. "Is anyone hungry? Or wanting to test their marksmanship? Rose?" she asks, turning to the Elven woman with the longbow.


----------



## briaremma (Mar 16, 2021)

"I didn't, my effort wasn't valiant at all," Sayuri says, without shame, as she cheers on the competitors after her. "But that's okay. Ooh, yes, Rose, can you shoot? Are you an expert elven archer?" It is clear from the way she pronounces this that it is a role, something she has heard of primarily from stories. 

Sendo's announcement of his intent is met with an enthusiastic clap and a grin. "Go for it! Kona will sit on your pack. Bite anybody who steals it!"

This proclamation seems...somewhat doubtful; the little red fox seems more sleepy than fierce, though he does obediently trot over toward the pack, to curl up next to it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 17, 2021)

Rose makes slips out of her pack and cloak quietly revealing the leaf green outfit embroidered with golden pattern around the chest and stomach. At it's bottom it is in a small, split sided tunic. She is wearing boots up to the thigh. Her bow is slung over her back and is in better repair than most of her equipment; the wood is polished in the spots her hands frequently touch. She removes it and the lute at her back to sit it with the pack. Her quiver comes off next. All of this equipment is left with the others and spectators. 

Now Rose is eyeing the obstacle course. "Can one of you please watch this for me?" she asked. 

She backs up just enough and gets a dashing start, clearing the jump over the pit just barely, her feet landing halfway over the line (*Result*: 1d20 (7) + 3 *Total*: 10). With a weird kind of grace she scrambles up one side of the wall and back down the other, picking up speed as she goes (*Result*: 1d20 (11) *Total*: 11 ; *Result*: 1d20 (18) *Total*: 18) Her blonde hair flops out behind her as she lands. 

Rose isn't the best swimmer, it wasn't a requirement in the forest. But she would also call herself at least competent in the water. She dives into the water finger tips first and swims the long pond (*Result*: 1d20 (13) *Total*: 13 ; *Result*: 1d20 (14) *Total*: 14). The last thing in this part of the course was where she felt the most confident in; as she ran over the platform she sprung up into the air before it opened and landed on the other side safe. (*Result:* 1d20 (11) + 6 *Total:* 17)

Soaking wet, with tendrils of hair clinging to her face, she moves up to rope. "This is some kind of test of strength, no?" 

Taking the rope in her hands and gives it a huge tug, until she lifts up into the air rocking and hanging from the rope until the door opens. (*Result:* 1d20 (17) + 1 *Total:* 18)

She isn't sure what the point of all this is or how it works, elfish people have tests of proficiency much like this, but it isn't done typically in the middle of a celebration. Then again, celebration was hard to come by in Crying Leaf.

"What happens now?" she asks. 

Walking back to her bow, she sticks her foot down into the bow and lifts it into the air, catching it. Rose makes her way to the archery area and tries for each. 

She draws an arrow. "Hit." (*Result*: 1d20 (19) + 5 *Total*: 24 

And draws another. "Hit." (*Result*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25)

And another. "Hit." (*Result*: 1d20 (8) + 5 *Total*: 13 HP +4 = 17)

And another. "Eh," she says shrugging it off. (*Result*: 1d20 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11)

Then her final. _"Rhaich!" (_*Result*: 1d20 (4) + 5 + 4 *Total*: 13)

For a moment she stops to pout. "I am out of practice, it seems. Maybe another day."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2021)

Mirenia nods to Rose as she makes sure her pack and other affects are well settled. She gives her a brief Varisian prayer of luck and encouragement, a favorite among the favored of Desna, before cupping her hands to her mouth to give an Elven chant of encouragement. "Do your best, Merillë," she calls with surprisingly fluent sounding Elven.

Throughout her tackling the obstacle course, Mirenia grows more and more surprised at the other woman. She had assumed they were roughly similar ages (by Elven to Varisian standards), but the way she handles the course is downright _envious_. The bard gives shouts and cheers at every turn to the Ranger, clapping with each successive triumph and up until she is able to beat down the door and claim victory. "Wow! Well placed, spirited drive," she notes with congratulatory applause, encouraging others on the beach to do the same.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2021)

The crowd gather to cheer after Sendo and slowly increase their cheering in a crescendo as he passes most of the course. They all make a chorus of "PULL! PULL! PULL!" at the end but they still clap excited even if he didn't manage to lift the door. When he comes down, several people pat him on the back.

And then Rose takes her turn. The people do the same, shouting words of encouragement at the start and then... she keeps going and going. They crowd goes wild, some parents put their little children on their shoulders so they can see. They all raise their hands in victory when Rose manages to lift the door and crosses it.

"Well, I'll be damned!" A big man who seems to be the one in charge of the course snorts. He walks to Rose with a box. "I guess we have a winner... Miss, that was impressive."

When the man opens the box, a light shines from the inside, the people around them gasp. Rose is given an *. *

The same man also walks to Sendo with a small ticket. "For the runner up. You did damn good, too." The ticket it's a -10% discount on one item at Savah's Armory.


When Rose crosses to the other game and finish shooting the woman in charge of the game claps. "That was close! I would love to see you shoot with one of my bows later." she also hands her a Runner Up ticket for -10% off on an item at Savah's Armory. "I'm Savah, by the way."

The main prize for the archery game is still available. It also seems she is allowing people to shoot with bow or crossbow. If you have other ranged weapon you might be able to convince her to allow you use it with a Diplomacy check.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 17, 2021)

Rose regards the ticket carefully, seemingly more interested in it than ioun torch for the moment. She holds the ticket in her hands staring down at it, her eyes moving back and forth across the paper. "A ticket...I'm not sure I understand what this ticket grants entry to. Or..." 

Reading slowly, Rose finally seems to grasp the meaning. She nods. "Ah, I see."

Rose is looser now, her eyes search the crowds around her less and she hasn't looked over her shoulder in sometime. Perhaps being soaking wet and having people cheer her on had  that dramatic an effect. 

The people here are different, different even from her husband, but they're not unlike some of the other humans she has come across and they seem decent, excitable, friendly. The ones that aren't humans feel alright too and her instincts about these things are rarely wrong. Sendo was a face she knew from back home, now that she had a closer look at him she was sure of it. 

She isn't even sure if she ever knew his name before now though. 

Rose retrieves her goods and uses cloak to pat her clothes dry and wipe down her arms and face. "Is there anything else we can do to earn more of these?" she waves the ticket in the air before tucking it away in her pouch.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 17, 2021)

As he gets his gear back on, Gorrendux good-naturedly applauds Rose's skillful performance.

He'll try the archery contest too, again using Guidance with each attempt.

As he misses the first attempt, the Half-Orc grumbles to himself, "Not my luck today."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 17, 2021)

Savah pats Gorrendux with an apologetic smile. "Maybe next year."

Savah turns to Rose. "You can get one ticket as a runner up prize from either of these two games. I think some of the games back in the square might have some other discount for the other stores, but Das and me were the ones in charge of these." She points at the man who gave Rose her other prize. He's now shouting instructions asking the crowd to stay behind a line. "Your friends can try the bow or maybe the crossbow if you are not proficient with that one"


Several people still try the obstacle course and families start to draw huge butterflies in the sand. Some of the kids seem to be playing a game of who can finish the drawing of the biggest butterfly before the waves wash it away... other than that, a few hours later the children are ushered back to the Cathedral square for the butterfly release.


((In case the others don't want to try the archery game))

At noon, Father Zantus and his acolytes wheel a large covered wagon into the square, and after recounting the short parable of how Desna first fell to earth and was nursed back to health by a blind child whom she transformed into an immortal butterfly as a reward for her aid, they pull aside the wagon’s cover, releasing the thousand children of Desna—a furious storm of swallowtail butterflies that swarm into the air in a spiraling riot of color to a great cheer from the crowd.

Throughout the rest of the day, children futilely chase butterflies, never quite quick enough to catch them.

Zantus waves at Mirenia and the group ready to give a quick visit to Madame Mvashti. "I hope you had fun at the beach," he chuckles seeing some of them still with some sand in their hair. "Shall we?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 17, 2021)

Mirenia claps along and encourages those that wish to try the remaining challenges but doesn't end up taking a chance herself. Afterwards she enjoys drawing large butterflies in the sand with some of the local children and chatting politely with some of their parents and other locals. The release of the swallowtail butterflies she's entirely silent for, clasping her hands in front of her. She's got a muted smile and somewhat dazed expression on her face before she's roused from it by Father Zantus's approach and question. 

"Oh! Yes, I'd love to," she says with a bow of her head. Turning to the others, she's hesitant a moment before offering the same. "If you should like to join us in visiting Madame Mvashti, you are welcome to. I think she enjoys visitors when the opportunity arrives."


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 17, 2021)

Watching the beautiful array of butterflies dodging children, Gorrendux joins Zantus. "Thank you. A visit to Madame Mvashti sounds like a good way to spend some time."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2021)

You make your way through Festival Street that is completely decorated with strings of colorful paper butterflies and pass in front of the Sandpoint Theater. Beautiful embroidered purple banners with the symbol of Desna hang from the sides of it's exquisite carved door. Sayuri and Mirenia know this is likely a new decoration commissioned by Cyrdrak Drokus for the festival... The Teather is HUGE. It is quite clear that this was the largest building in town up until the new Cathedral. Even from the exterior you can tell it could easily compete with some of the great Play Houses of Korvosa and Magnimar.

Madame Mvashti's house is actually just two doors down from the Theater and you see Cyrdrak having what it seems to be a very friendly conversation with an *incredibly old woman* that is wearing traditional Varisian dress, scarf and a silver symbol of Pharasma hanging around her neck. She laughs loudly at something Cyrdrak just said and she jokingly pokes his chest with her cane.

"Oh, you little devil!"

"Milady, you know it's true! Will you come tomorrow then? I can't open a new play without the presence of my favorite lady," he bows to her, and holds her hand.

"Hah! Your sweet words might work with all the youngsters here falling for you," Madame Mvashti says and her eyes seem to grin as well. "You only want to get in my graces so I put good word with my people."

"You wound me!" he gasps dramatically. "Of course not! I wouldn't want you to miss it for anything! Come on... I will save you the best spot in the front," he looks at her with the most dashing smile.

She holds his gaze, as her gray eyes narrow and one of her eyebrows raise... and for a second, Crydrak's smiles hesitates, as if he had sensed something off in that look, but just as quick she chuckles. "Fine, fine... I'll go," she waves her ancient hand and he sighs in relief. "Under one condition..."

"Anything!" Cyrdrak says.

"I want to sit at the side of that handsome Paladin of Abadar that has been visiting the theater so much," her grin grows and Cyrdrak seems to freeze in place, all color runs out of his face. "I would love to talk with him about the play. He sure knows a lot about it, mmh?"

Sayuri knows who she's talking about. Jasper Korvaski, a Paladin of Abadar and retired young adventurer, has been working as a manager at the Sanpoint Mercantile League for the past year... and his relationship with the bard might be the worst kept secret in Sandpoint. There's an ongoing bet of who is going to slip in public first.

Cyrdrak clears his throat, regaining his composure and smiles. "Of course! He's a fan of the arts. I'll ask him as soon as I see him," Cyrdrak nods as if nothing had happened. "Then I'll come for you tomorrow to escort you myself. I'm so glad we had this conversation."

Madame Mvashti nods and Cyrdrak finally notices your arrival, but the woman whispers something that grabs his attention again.

Perception DC 15
_
*Spoiler*:  



He's a fine man, Cyrdrak. Don't you dare play with that heart.


_

She pats his cheek and lets him go with a wave.

The bard turns around a bit... startled, but again, the perfect smile reappears pushing any sign of concern off his face. This time he simply tilts his head at you as he passes the party at a brisk pace back to the theater.

Father Zantus shakes his head once he's out of earshot. "You are devious sometimes, Madame."

Madame Mvashti chuckles and she turns to Mirenia with a warm smile. "My sweet little Nia!" the old woman opens her arms to welcome her. "Look at you! And you brought friends!" she looks at the group but then her eyes fall on Gorrendux as if she recognized him. "Oh."


----------



## briaremma (Mar 18, 2021)

Sayuri has acquired several of the paper butterflies, as the group makes their way through the festive streets of Sandpoint, and has stuck them willy-nilly in her hair. They flutter in the wind, and Kona, sleepy and draped over one shoulder, idly bats at one yellow one that gets too close to his paw.

The young woman hides a giggle behind one hand, as she watches Cyrdrak try to outmaneuver the elder Madam; she cannot hear what she says to him, but the bard's surprised expression and rapid retreat only increase her laughter.

"Hello!" she chirps, waving to Mvashti, before her cheery smile falters, and she looks back and forth between the lady and the half-orc. "Um...this is Rose, and this is Sendo, and this is Mr. Tallowscar, but...maybe you...already know him?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2021)

Mirenia smiled at Cyrdrak in passing. She'd always enjoyed his shows and wondered if she could've had the talent to star in one of his works. Idle thoughts, though; she steps forward to take Madam Mvashti's hand and bring it up against her forehead, a show of respect, then hugs her. "Hello, _gran amma_," she says with a sincere, almost palpable affection. "I'm sorry I didn't visit earlier, the festival kept..." She trails off as she senses...something? Between the elder Varisian and the half-orc cleric, quieting down.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 18, 2021)

Gorrendux bows politely to the older Varisian woman. He does not recognize Mvashti, so assumes her "oh" might be a bit of racism. Or could she be reacting to the spiral symbol of Pharasma, which can be off-putting to many? "Do you seek wisdom from the Lady of Graves?" he says.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2021)

Her toothless grin grows and she shows her own symbol of Pharasma.

"Oh, she gives me enough wisdom alright... but you, I have seen you, in my readings..." the old woman's demeanor changes, turning serious and maybe a bit apprehensive. "_The spirits are restless, my dear..._" she whispers with wild eyes.

"Come," she waves Mirenia, Gorrendux and the others to enter her home, hurrying as fast as her cane allows her, away from the bustling of the street. They enter the big house... quite large for a single woman, but it doesn't seem like anybody else lives with her, permanently. She has many rooms for when her extended family come to visit her but she lives on her own. She guides them to the dinning room and gestures them to sit, but points at Gorrendux to sit across her, and, out of nowhere, there's a deck of Harrow cards on her hand.

Mirenia and Sayuri are surprised. They know Madame Mvashti hasn't done a reading for other people in several years.

The woman's hands shuffle the cards with supernatural grace... a far cry from the limping with the cane. She looks at him inquisitively.

"Pick three," she orders, spreading the cards in an arch in front of her.

((Please, @Ronnam  , roll 3 times 1d54 , and roll again if you get the same number))


----------



## briaremma (Mar 18, 2021)

Sayuri's eyes grow wide, as she spots the deck in Madame Mvashti's hands, and she claps quietly to herself in excitement. It's rare for the Madame to do a reading at all, these days, and to be able to witness it is a prize she didn't expect to win, this festival day.

The young woman quickly finds a seat near the table, and perches there with her chin in her hands, watching the process with distinct fascination.

"Oooh, you've got a _destiny_, Mr. Tallowscar," she tells him, with the easy, unbothered enthusiasm of the young. "Maybe someone will write a song about you!"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2021)

Sendo has one hand on his back rubbing it a little as he gets done with his inner rage. He does a few twists to work out the kinks and follows the party that were kind enough to watch over his backpack. He falls into step beside Rose,

"You look familiar. Are you from The Crying Leaf?" Sendo asks, "I'm quite bad with remembering people so you'll have to forgfive me. Great show out there on the obstacle course." He leans in and whispers "Always nice to show the other races how it's done eh?" he smiles warmly.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 18, 2021)

Gorrendux bows more deeply to the older woman when he sees her symbol of Pharasma. "I am honored to make your acquaintance, and doubly honored to participate in a reading with you," he says to Madame Mvashti. As he enters her spacious home and follows her, he answers Sayuri, "A destiny? I imagine so. Pharasma is the goddess not only of death and birth, but also of fate and prophecy. I deeply believe that all of us have a destiny to fulfill, big or small. But a song? Hm, fancy that. It's hard to imagine anyone wasting their time on a song on the likes of me. I will content myself with hearing what the Harrow has to predict." He obediently sits across from Madame Mvashti and draws cards three.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2021)

"Indeed. There are no coincidences, my dear," she says. "And the Lady knows the fate of all."

Madame Mvashti's face becomes stern, taking a very solemn and stoic expression as she starts reading. Her thin hand moves over the first card Gorrendux's pulled and taps it twice to make sure everyone is paying attention.

"This... The Locksmith... There is a hidden secret that needs unlocking. Something that you are seeking," she says with a half-knowing, half-amused smile. "It will take time to find the key to open it. You must have patience."

Her hand moves to the next one and she raises and eyebrow.

"Mmmh... The Dance..." her eyes raise up and looks at everyone present. "Something will likely require the cooperation of all of you to be resolved in the near future."

Her eyes darken and her hand hesitates approaching the next one, as if she had sensed something evil irradiating from it.

"The Inquisitor... you will face something that cannot be deceived or influenced. It has its mind set. You must be careful... and be true to your duty."

The woman retrieves the cards back to the deck slowly. "Readings can have many meanings, my dear..." she continues, but now she appears to be very tired, as if the reading itself has taken a toll on her health. "The cards are not like they were before... Now fate it's always shifting," she shakes her head. "Take this wisdom with you... use it as best you can."

Zantus approaches and gently touches her shoulder. "You shouldn't strain yourself, Madame."

"Too much excitement for these old bones," she chuckles tiredly to Zantus and pats his hand. "Yes, yes, I'll rest now..." but before she is helped to stand up she turns to them again.

"Mirenia," she calls at the bard, with her full name. This is important and serious request. "You keep an eye on these ones. Yes?"

And with that, Zantus helps her out to a side room to rest and with Mirenia's assistance she soon finds herself soundly asleep in a warm bed.

Zantus gestures the others to follow him back outside. "That was... something," he seems impressed. "It is better we let her rest now. Her readings have not always come true, as she mentioned, but getting a Harrow reading is quite an honor. You are very lucky," Zantus nods to Gorrendux.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2021)

Sendo watches the cards as they flip over and nods appreciatively. The elders would read the stars and the wind, he had seen people read from tea leaves and mirrors. "I have always wondered about readings such as this. Does this imply that the future is already written? And if it is, who is the author?"

Sendo laughs, "Perhaps that is a conversation to have with some ale in a tavern. Do you mind if I tag along with you? I have no party to speak of and I tire of travelling alone."

"Probably shouldn't even be travelling but I started, so I'll finish. I am looking for the Sandpoint Devil. I have heard things about it and this old man is looking to have a little adventure before he dies. Anyone know anything about it?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 18, 2021)

Mirenia's brows loft once again as Madam Mvashti offers a reading of all things. "Amma..." she begins to say, but then thinks better of it. It wasn't just a trifle if she was going through the trouble; she knew that well. Better than Mirenia, even. She listens carefully to the reading, watches the cards carefully as it is performed. She'd never really gotten the hang of it, but had often had an interest in it when she was younger. Her elder hadn't lost her touch, though, that was certain. "Yes, perhaps someone will write a song about you yet," the bard agrees softly.

Once she's bid the woman good night, she emerges again to join the others, just in time to give Sendo a strange look. "The future is far from already written. It is why such readings are rare and put such a strain on the cards and reader. Ever since..." She trails off, shaking her head. Her great great aunt's words echoed in the back of her mind. The Varisian was slow to take stock of Sendo's question, her gaze once again appraising. "The Sandpoint Devil is just a rumor around here. It's...no one has ever seen it," she finishes, waving a hand.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 18, 2021)

"Rumor??" Sendo groans, "I thought it was an actual thing!"

"Well maybe it still exists, theres probably some folk tales or something...."


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 18, 2021)

Staring at the decorated cards as they flip over -- the Locksmith, the Dance, and the Inquisitor -- Gorrendux nods somberly at the reading, then thanks Mvashti respectfully. In a strong but quiet voice, Gorrendux says, "I shall do my utmost to be true to my duty, as you say, and be mindful of the shifting winds of fate." 

He says to Zantus, "I agree, I feel very fortunate to have received Madame Mvashti's wisdom and insight."

"Is fate written?" Gorrendux says in answer to Sendo and Mirenia. "Yes, but not only one fate is written. Many paths, many possible stories. At the moment of a mortal's birth, Pharasma knows the many potential paths each soul could follow, but reserves judgment until the last possible second." He stands somberly for a moment in pensive thought, then cocks his head and says, "What is the Sandpoint Devil? Kind of a funny name, no?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2021)

"The Sandpoint Devil is a local legend. People say there's a monster roaming the Sandpoint Hinterlands," Mirenia says with a sigh. Though reluctant, she chooses to continue, her previously gentle expression shifting to grim stoicism. "It usually attacks at night... killing cattle... attacking lone travelers in the road. Accounts are always a bit mixed because survivors are panicked when they are found...and no one hunting it has found it's lair yet." She smooths a hand through her hair, sorting a few loose strands behind an ear. "Some find their excursions into the wilderness fruitless...nothing happens. If there _was_ such a beast in the Hinterlands, I imagine it is cunning enough to be aware of those hunting it. So it stays out of sight." For some reason she does not sound like someone that actually gives those 'rumors' credit. If anything these observations sound personally obtained.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 19, 2021)

"You seem quite knowledgeable of this menace. Do you know someone who has been harmed by the Sandpoint Devil?" Gorrendux asks Mirenia.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 19, 2021)

At this point, Zantus will excuse himself promising to have a longer chat later. He must start preparing himself for the consecration later that evening. "While I would love to discuss the intricacies of fate and the dangers that lurk in the hinterlands, I fear I must make haste."

The air starts to fill with the smell of foods. Various stands around the city as well as the taverns and inns are offering free food. Sayuri would know Ameiko will be offering her famous Curry Salmon at the Rusty Dragon Inn. If they wish to go that way, they will find the tavern almost full, just in time to grab the last empty table.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2021)

"Well, Id prefer to go back to the village with a good tale for the young'uns. Well better than i traveled to Sandpoint, almost threw out my back on an obstacle course then was told I was chasing a fairy tale."

"But i guess ill be going to the Hinterlands at some point to at least make an attempt to track it down. Maybe ill come up against something more terrifying.  lords i hope not..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 19, 2021)

Rose at first only acknowledges the little introduction that she gets and chooses to blend into the background for most of the conversation. When Sendo congratulates her, she at first is a little shocked. She hadn't thought of it, but even among other elves she felt like a stranger now. Much more of her time recently had been spent on the move--not even usually able to get to know people as well as she had even here. 

Then when he whispered the thing about showing the other races up, she stiffened up. "Seeing as how my husband was human and my three children are half-human...I don't see it that way," she whispers back. 

The talk of this devil is something that makes her perk up. If she can hang back for a moment, she will ask Mirenia. "Do you think it would be possible to...speak to someone who had a problem out of this supposed...devil?"


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2021)

Sendo falters as Rose brings up her family. He remembered a good long while ago that there was a female elf that married a human. Whilst this was not unheard of it wasnt common. He recalled the scandal that occurred when Seanthia married that human mercenary, the village was all ablaze with righteous indignation.

So it was unsurprising when there was the same drama that came about when Rose took a human too. Sendo had no opinion of it. His now deceased wife certainly did, but she was entitled to her opinion.

Thoughts of Tessarda came unbidden to his mind and his shoulders slumped a little. A disease that cared little about how much love a husband had for his wife, had consumed her. That was 18 years ago and it still stung. His heart went out to Rose as she strode off. At least he had the support and understanding of his community,  what did she have?

He caught up to *Rose*, "Hey, im sorry, I didn't mean anything by it. I know the other elves were....less than understanding about it, but losing a loved one is hard. I understand if you are wary about me, but i just wanted to let you know that if you ever need a friendly ear in the Crying Leaf then you can count on me."

He follows it up with an apologetic smile.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 19, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> "You seem quite knowledgeable of this menace. Do you know someone who has been harmed by the Sandpoint Devil?" Gorrendux asks Mirenia.





Vergil said:


> "Well, Id prefer to go back to the village with a good tale for the young'uns. Well better than i traveled to Sandpoint, almost threw out my back on an obstacle course then was told I was chasing a fairy tale."
> 
> "But i guess ill be going to the Hinterlands at some point to at least make an attempt to track it down. Maybe ill come up against something more terrifying.  lords i hope not..."





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose at first only acknowledges the little introduction that she gets and chooses to blend into the background for most of the conversation. When Sendo congratulates her, she at first is a little shocked. She hadn't thought of it, but even among other elves she felt like a stranger now. Much more of her time recently had been spent on the move--not even usually able to get to know people as well as she had even here.
> 
> Then when he whispered the thing about showing the other races up, she stiffened up. "Seeing as how my husband was human and my three children are half-human...I don't see it that way," she whispers back.
> 
> The talk of this devil is something that makes her perk up. If she can hang back for a moment, she will ask Mirenia. "Do you think it would be possible to...speak to someone who had a problem out of this supposed...devil?"


Mirenia's brow pinches tighter as she listens to the others gathered at the table, cupping her chin in her palm. "You can gather tales without risking your life, Sendo," she says quietly, giving a wordless nod to Gorrendux. She listens to the lumberjack for a spell longer, and adopts a sad smile, shaking her head. When Rose adds her voice to the chorus she looks in her direction as well, beginning to drum her fingers against the side of her cheek. 

"You...sound like the sort that would venture out to find something like this no matter what..." she says with a tiny mote of fondness...and a few more notes of frustration. "I know some people who have been hurt or terrorized by the Devil. Varisian nomads attacked on the roads while traveling, friends, cousins. My family has a tradition of hunting such fiends, but it has always evaded us. Perhaps you should acquire a few...ah, less dangerous tales before you wander off into the Hinterlands."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 19, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia's brow pinches tighter as she listens to the others gathered at the table, cupping her chin in her palm. "You can gather tales without risking your life, Sendo," she says quietly, giving a wordless nod to Gorrendux. She listens to the lumberjack for a spell longer, and adopts a sad smile, shaking her head. When Rose adds her voice to the chorus she looks in her direction as well, beginning to drum her fingers against the side of her cheek.
> 
> "You...sound like the sort that would venture out to find something like this no matter what..." she says with a tiny mote of fondness...and a few more notes of frustration. "I know some people who have been hurt or terrorized by the Devil. Varisian nomads attacked on the roads while traveling, friends, cousins. My family has a tradition of hunting such fiends, but it has always evaded us. Perhaps you should acquire a few...ah, less dangerous tales before you wander off into the Hinterlands."



"Wait...so you know people who have actually come in contact with this thing? So, its not just some ....whats the word...Boogeyman?"

"Haha! Thats very good to hear. what kind of creature you think it is? I doubt its an actual devil, though that could be a good tale for the kids!"

"Are these people in this area? Id love to chat with them about it"


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 20, 2021)

"*Mirenia*, your family has a tradition of hunting monsters? That is a very courageous and noble pursuit. Could this Sandpoint Devil by any chance be an example of the living dead? The hunting and destruction of undead is a family tradition for me," Gorrendux says with enthusiastic zeal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 20, 2021)

"I'm not sure that this devil is even a real devil, part of me wonders if something else could be out there. I only ask because I wonder if there's some clue in the stories about the kind of creature that it will is," Rose says.

"A regular creature can be vicious for sure," Rose says, her accent soften the words perhaps more than she means for them to be. 

"Do you know Sargava? South of here? My husband's people migrated from there when Cheliax had claim to it--I suspect other people around here did too...some years ago when my father was young he traveled to Sargava out of some sense of ránë_..._it's something we don't have a word for. Rerondic called it..._wanderlust._ He was down in Sargava when he came across a village of halflings and humans being made to build this irrigation system for this Chelish noble. The people there spoke of a demon that raided places and killed indiscriminately. It began to affect the work of the slaves and also it was murdering them in such large numbers that their whole village might soon be gone. The Chelish noble enlisted my father and another man to travel with him into the wilderness and hunt this demon and found it to be a pair of large cats. Lions, my father said they called it. They were ferocious, ripped the other man the Cheliaxian had brought into fourths before my father and the man put them down."

"To hear the locals tell it, the things had killed almost 200. Not even bothering to eat the corpses, just hunting for sport. There is something dark that gets into some beasts, a kind of intelligence and with that they taint, they become more..." Rose cuts herself off, perhaps realizing that it's been so long since she's spoken this long to anyone besides herself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2021)

The singer shakes her head gently. "Not monsters. Fiends, perhaps...but I play no part in it any longer. I've told you what I know, and what you do with it is your business, but I do not ply the trade any longer."


----------



## briaremma (Mar 21, 2021)

As the others discuss devils and monsters and fiends, Sayuri sits quietly amongst them, her eyes growing wider and wider, as she realizes that she has fallen in with a group of _real adventurers, _people who might leave Sandpoint and _do things_.

She stays largely silent during the discussion itself, afraid that any contribution she might make would make her youth and inexperience more obvious than they already were, and bury her chances of convincing them she's useful enough to keep around (maybe even to let tag along on a Dangerous Mission!) but when she hears the distinctive rumbling of hungry stomachs, she takes the opportunity to speak up, at last.

"If you're hungry, I bet I can get us a table at the Rusty Dragon," she offers, hopefully, to the others. "Do you like curry? Ameiko makes the _best_ curry. She used to be an adventurer too," the young woman adds, looking at the others, before she blinks, looks away with a darting glance, says, not terribly convincingly, "Like, um, us. Like we...all are. Obviously. Brave adventurers."


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 21, 2021)

"The Rusty Dragon? What an amusing name. Yes, I am hungry, let's go there. Thank you," Gorrendux says to to Sayuri.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2021)

As the group arrive to the Rusty Dragon they see most tables taken and barely manage to get on free close to the stage. A young Tian Woman rushes around with a tray full of bowls of spicy salmon served over asparagus. Ameiko might be 19 years old at most but she's the owner of this successful tavern. Even now, she carries her musical instrument, a samisen, in her back as she serves the patrons. She looks at Sayuri beaming a smile. She rushes to the back, just as an older halfling woman comes out from the kitchen with a second tray. Ameiko turns quickly with it and approaches them.

"Hello! Welcome to Sandpoint! Sayuri, Mirenia," she nods to them. "I hope you like our special! I would love to sit down and chat more but..." she looks at another group waiting by the door.  "If you need anything else let me or Bethany know. The stage is open in case you want to perform." Ameiko winks at Mirenia and moves to handle the newcomers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 22, 2021)

Mirenia finds a seat at the table with the rest, smiling faintly at Ameiko's suggestion but letting it fade afterwards. She seems dubious of going up to perform, but then turns back to the table. Her gaze lingers on Sayuri in particular as she toys with some surface thoughts, then decides to anyway, pulling a pan flute from her satchel. "Why not," she says to no one in particular, before making her way to the stage. There was time before the curry came out, either way.

Mirenia is far from a newcomer at the Rusty Dragon, having come by to perform now and again in the past. She lifts a hand to wave to familiar faces in the crowd and offer a humble introduction, which is little more than her name. Then, without further fanfare she goes into her song.

The performance begins with a few melodic notes played on her pan flute to set the pace of her song, before she begins to drift into the lyrics. While sang in Varisian, her voice has a haunting, almost uplifting quality to it that is placed over the tavern. There are high points, and there are low, and she intermingles brief notes on the flute in her hands as interludes almost to the verses, or weaves them together with her lyrics. At some points ethereal sounds like her own echo seem to play off of her own voice as well.

*#Perform Song*: 1d20 (11) + 10 *Total*: 21
(Using a round of Bardic Performance to fluff weaving in a casting of Ghost Sounds as her accompaniment via Spellsong.)

_Over where the trees burned down_
_The place where the fields went down in flames
We could put a hole in the ground
Throw seeds and dance for rain
It takes a mind to worry
A conscience to feel ashamed
But there's no place to hide out here
These skies are filled with wings

And both our hands are filthy
Pointing up at the moon
And tonight I'll hold you close, close enough to bruise
Hope a garden grows where we dance this afternoon
Hope our children walk by spring when flowers bloom
Hope they'll get to see my color
Know that I've enjoyed moonlight
Pray they'll get to see me, me wither (when I was young)
See me (too) wither
(when I was young)

Know that (me) I've enjoyed the sunshine
When I was young, know it happens all— (me)
Know that I've enjoyed the moonlight— (me)
Know it happens all (me) —all the time (me)
Know it happens all (me) —all the time (me)_
_When I was young (me, me)_


At the conclusion of her song, she gives a bow, before making her way down off the stage and back to the party's table.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 22, 2021)

Gorrendux quietly takes a seat with the others, and eyes the trays of food traveling the room. When Mirenia takes the stage, he watches and listens curiously. As she sings and makes music, Gorrendux closes his eyes and nods along to the haunting and inspiring words and melodies. When she finishes, he claps and smiles at her with an appreciative nod. Upon Mirenia's return to the table, Gorrendux complements her on the performance.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2021)

The tavern grows quiet as Mirenia's song starts and everyone in the other tables stop eating their curry, transfixed into this performance. Ameiko gives Mirenia a complicit smirk and a sigh of relief as she quietly keeps moving among them, leaving the rest of the plates. By the end of it, the audience claps impressed, and Ameiko arrives back to their table with several tankards.

"Several people paid for a drink for you. Enjoy," she serves each one of the party a tankard with raspberry mead, one of the specialties of the Two Knight Brewery, the famous brewery in town.


----------



## briaremma (Mar 22, 2021)

Sayuri leads the others to the inn, though they almost certainly don't need her to, chattering cheerily about various appealing features of Sandpoint as they walk. She does seem to know a great deal about the city, and what goes on within it- though it's _probably_ best not to inquire too closely as to the _sources_ of some of her information- and is an engagingly entertaining speaker.

Kona trots beside her, darting in and around the young woman's ankles as they walk, but there is never a moment Sayuri seems in any danger of tripping.

She flashes a return grin and a wave to Ameiko, settles in with the others. At the last table in the place, so of course she'll have to continue to remain in the company of the adventurers. Funny how that sort of thing works out, sometimes.

When Mirenia stands, heads toward the stage, Sayuri gives her a rather delighted look, scoops up Kona to sit on her lap, while they listen, her fingers brushing at his fur, and she keeps looking back at the rest of the Adventuring Party, during the performance, to make sure they're paying proper attention, a certain obvious pride in her fellow resident of Sandpoint.

And when the performance is over, her applause is both immediate and enthusiastic. (Kona shifts rather unhappily, at the motion, or perhaps at the cessation of petting)

"That was so pretty!" she exclaims, before Mirenia has even managed to completely settle back into her chair. "Did you write it? Was some of that _magic_?" 

She says this last word with relish, and it is clear she very much hopes the answer will be yes- she's practically vibrating out of her seat, sipping her mead, with attentive eyes sparkling over the rim of the mug.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 23, 2021)

Gorrendux thanks the proprietor of the Rusty Dragon, and introduces himself to Ameiko. "This is an incredibly warm and inviting tavern. Thank you for the drink, it is most delicious and fulfilling. Considering I did nothing to earn the beverage, I say thank you to Mirenia as well for giving Ameiko here a reason to share the fruits of singing and good fortune with this Half-Orc."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 23, 2021)

Rose can appreciate music, she is actually rather fond of trying to play herself, but she can't imagine performing in front of this many people or really even believe that she herself is in front of this many people doing even as much as she is right now.

She eats her food and takes her drink in silence as she tries to take in the surroundings and as she keeps a careful eye out. She doesn't really think there will be trouble, but at the same time years of being on guard constantly have made it hard to relax.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 23, 2021)

Returning to her seat, Mirenia blinks slightly at Ameiko's return, looking around the tavern. "Could you please thank them for me, Ameiko?" she asks with a gentle smile. She shoots Sayuri a knowing smile as she lifts her tankard. "To the kindness of others," she toasts, before taking a healthy gulp of mead.

Mirenia makes light and polite conversation with the others as she takes her meal, chatting here and there about their travels or stories. She's pleasant to speak to but not particularly probing or forthcoming.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 23, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Could you please thank them for me, Ameiko?" she asks with a gentle smile.


"Sure!" Ameiko gives her a thumbs up.

You have a lovely afternoon full of song, food and drink. After a while, you see most of the patrons start making their way back to the cathedral square. It's about the time for the consecration, but several others are still too engrossed on the games or drinking to care.

When the party arrives at the square, you see when Father Zantus takes the stage, frowning at the sky. The clouds have turned dark and gray; rain is imminent now. He sighs, giving a sad look at the cart at the edge of the square still filled with fireworks… but he knows he better not waste any more time and do the consecration rites as soon as possible. He pats through his pockets and brings out a small stone that you recognize as a thunderstone. He throws it to the ground and a sharp retort, like the crack of distant thunder is heard. A stray dog that had crawled under a nearby wagon to sleep starts awake, Kona jumps behind Sayuri startled, and the buzz of two dozen conversations quickly hushes as all heads turn toward the central podium, where a beaming Father Zantus waves rising his hand. He clears his throat, takes a breath to speak, and suddenly a woman’s scream slices through the air.

A few moments later, another scream rises, then another. Beyond them, a sudden surge of strange new voices rises—high-pitched, tittering shrieks that sound not quite human. The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing glee as the stray dog gives a pained yelp and then collapses stabbed. As blood pools around it, the raucous sound of a strange song begins, chanted from shrill, scratchy voices.



((IN GOBLIN))
_Goblins chew and goblins bite.
Goblins cut and goblins fight.
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblins eat and take by force!

Goblins race and goblins jump
Goblins slash and goblins bump.
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblins here and you be dead!

Chase the baby, catch the pup.
Bonk the head to shut it up.
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be goblins! YOU BE FOOD!_
​Three goblins appear from below the cart screaming at everyone close by. Panicked people grab their children and start running into the church. Father Zantus waves at you as he holds the door open for the citizens to take refuge inside... "Please! Hold the goblins off!"


Initiatives:
*Sendo 28*
Goblin A 16
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Goblin C 13
Rose 11
Goblin B 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5

MAP HAS BEEN UPDATED! BOLD MAY ACT! @Vergil is up!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2021)

Sendo springs into action, rushing towards the goblins with his axe high and slashes down at the goblin, whose wicked smile disappears. "UH-OH" is the last thing he says as he's struck and chopped in two.


Initiatives:
Sendo 28
_Goblin A 16_
*Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15*
Goblin C 13
Rose 11
Goblin B 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5


@Ronnam @Hidden Nin are up!


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 24, 2021)

*"You dare befoul the consecration of this splendid Cathedral!?" *Gorrendux roars. The pleasant, civilized Half-Orc everyone has seen up to this point suddenly transforms before your very eyes. Gorrendux's fact contorts into a dark glower, and that axe of his, what he had held like a mere walking stick up to  now, appears far more sinister and deadly. Muscles heaving, pointed teeth barred, the Half-Orc seems stomps toward the little pests. *"All who live must face her judgment!"* Gorrendux barks ferociously. Gorrendux double moves toward the enemy menacingly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 24, 2021)

In response to the raucous goblin chanting, Mirenia throws back the cowl of her cloak and begins to sing in counterpoint. She does well to shake off the initial surprise of their ambush carnage, voice carrying over the battlefield to instill a since of courage in the group. Though the lyrics are Varisian, it's a soothing tune that encourages calm in the face of harsh goblin rock.

"Well struck! Sendo!" she calls, strapping her buckler on hastily.

(Standard Action to begin Inspiring Courage (5/7). Readying Buckler as a Move Action.)


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2021)

"Ah...thanks," sendo says awkwardly at the praise of his strike, "just like chopping wood....quite a bit messier though." 

"I got mad when they killed the doggo."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2021)

The goblin in front of Sendo snarls and tries to stab him with his dogslicer, small blade made out of jagged scrapped metal... but it swings short. "NYEH!" 

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
_Goblin A 16_
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Goblin C 13
*Rose 11
Goblin B 11*
Sayuri 8
Addo 5

ONGOING EFFECTS: Inspiring Courage (5/7) to party +1 atk/dmg
@Cardboard Tube Knight is up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2021)

Rose takes a deep breath, calming herself  and bot even bothering to move from Sayuri's rightside as she lifts her bow. She fits an arrow expertly to the nocks, draws it back and steadies her aim on the Goblin just out past Gorrendux and to the side of the one that lays dead. Without much time to think or consider why this might be happening, she looses the arrow at the creature with the bowstring making a dull thwip. 

*"Don't let the Goblins spread out!"* she yells just as the arrow leaves her bow. 

_Sacrificing move action for the Bullseye shot *(+4)*, the inspiring courage *(+1)*, and favored enemy *(+2)*._

*Attack Result*: 
1d20 (10) + 5 + 1 + 4 + 2 
*Total*: 22

*Damage Result: *
1d8 (5) + 3 
*Total:* 8


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2021)

Rose lets her arrow fly just as the other goblin decides to lunge for Gorrendux, and he falls to the ground with a "HRK!".   


Initiatives:
Sendo 28
_Goblin A 16_
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Goblin C 13
Rose 11
Goblin B 11
*Sayuri 8
Addo 5*

@EvilMoogle and @briaremma are up!


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 24, 2021)

Addo drops his heavy pack roughly to the ground and grabs one of the bundles from it, unfurling it roughly and revealing an ancient-looking-but-well-cared-for longsword.  He makes ready to charge forward but frowns and looks around cautiously instead.  If he detects nothing else amiss he'll move forward to engage the remaining goblin and prevent it from advancing.

"By Iomedae's Light, stand down and accost these people no further!"  His voice is calm but carries the weight of conviction behind it.

(Perception: 1d20 (6) +4 Total 10, he's specifically looking for additional goblin attackers, though anything worthy of note is good too)

((Addo is currently unarmored, so AC 10.))

Move action -> Draw sword
Move action -> Advance


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2021)

Addo can tell there are many screams and shouts in the vicinity. It's clear there are more goblins and this is some kind of large scale attack... but given the chaos of people running to take shelter, this goblin is the only one he can see clearly.

@briaremma is up!


----------



## briaremma (Mar 24, 2021)

It takes Sayuri far too long to react, at first. The screaming starts, and she finds herself frozen in horror, staring at the spreading pool of blood beneath the poor, poor dog (and some part of her mind sees Kona there, instead, so easily).

And then the others are engaged in battle, and Sendo has chopped a goblin right in half, and Miss Rose has shot down another one, and if she just keeps standing here, they're going to _know_ she's just a child, too young to be involved in this. Too young to defend her people, her _home_.

So, even though she _wants_ to crouch under the wagons and hold her head down until it's all over, instead, the young woman darts forward, an awfully shiny (awfully unused) rapier clutched in one hand, pretending with all her might she's not utterly terrified. She barrels toward the one remaining goblin, shouting what is probably meant to be a fierce war-cry, brandishing her weapon. Traps it in, between her and Sendo, just like she was taught.

"Go away, filthy little thing! This is our place! Not for you!" 

((double move to end up in the square to the left of the remaining goblin))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2021)

The goblin growls at Sayuri, but his eyes return to Sendo, who seems like the quite literally bigger threat.

ROUND 2

Initiatives:
*Sendo 28*
_Goblin A 16_
*Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15*
Goblin C 13
Rose 11
Goblin B 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5

ONGOING EFFECTS: Inspiring Courage (5/7) to party +1 atk/dmg

Bold may act. @Vergil @Ronnam @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 24, 2021)

Drawing her bow, Mirenia stops her song, looking around to see if anyone else was fast approaching.

(Stopping Inspire Courage, Drawing Short Bow as a Move Action, Fighting Defensively as a Standard Action.)

*#Perception*: 1d20 (9) + 6 *Total*: 15


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 24, 2021)

Moving up to the last Goblin, Gorrendux takes up a flanking position across from Sayuri. He swings his greataxe at the little twerp!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2021)

Sendo tries to strike down the last goblin, but the crazy little thing steps out of the hand's path._ "PFFFFT! Neh nyeh-nyeh Nye-nyeeeeeeh!" _the goblin mocks Sendo just as he yelps at feeling Gorrendux's greataxe slashing part of his back. It turns around and slashes out in reflex, but misses the cleric.


Mirenia does notice the sound of more goblin growing louder approaching the square.

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
_Goblin A 16_
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Goblin C 13 (-4)
*Rose 11*
Goblin B 11
*Sayuri 8
Addo 5*

Bold may act!
@Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @EvilMoogle


----------



## briaremma (Mar 25, 2021)

Sayuri grins across at Mr. Tallowscar, and tries to skewer the squirming goblin upon the point of her rapier...but her swipes hit only air, as it dodges and weaves.

She doesn't speak goblin, but she suspects whatever it's saying is _most rude_.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 25, 2021)

Addo strikes at the remaining goblin with his longsword, but in the chaos of the melee misses the tiny target.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 25, 2021)

Rose takes aim at the final goblin, the one in combat with the others, draws back her next arrow and fires. 

*Result*: 1d20 (5) + 4 - 4 + 2 + 5 
*Total*: 12

*Result*: 1d8 (2) + 2 
*Total*: 4


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2021)

The little green bastard seems to move too chaotically for anyone to strike. A wicked smile with jagged teeth forms in his face. It doesn't seem like he's concerned that he is flanked. He brandishes his dogslicer menacingly and starts to prepare to strike...  


ROUND 3

Initiatives:
*Sendo 28*
_Goblin A 16_
*Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15*
Goblin C 13 (-4)
Rose 11
Goblin B 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5


Status: Goblin is flanked by Sayuri, Gorrendux, Sendo and Addo. (+2 on their attacks)

Bold may act! @Vergil @Ronnam @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2021)

Drawing an arrow, Mirenia tries to draw a bead with a steady hand but the crowd of bodies around the last goblin is too hard to shoot through; her shot goes wide lest she graze an ally instead...


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2021)

"You little rat bastard..." Sendo says watching the little guy dance around and channels his inner lumberjack


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2021)

Sendo finishes the goblin, but that's far from the end of your problems!


_*Chaos has taken over Sandpoint. *_

Goblins race everywhere, running amok and singing and slashing indiscriminately. Most of the remaining frightened people here rush into the church as Zanthus waves at them to take shelter behind its sturdy walls.

Given her roll, Mirenia quickly notices a sudden bloom of fire from one wagon nearby... the one that had the fireworks for the evening. A new group of goblins jump up and down with torches in their hands in excitement seeing the thing starting to be engulfed in flames. They turn to look at you and shriek and cackle in delight. The goblin in the back of this group looks a bit different than the torch-wielding goblins. He is using a drum to sing along... his voice reverberates around them... He is doing a bardic performance, buffing his friends with this maddening tune!

The warchanter marches forward as another goblin rushes to Rose's side (double moves).


ROUND 3 (continued)

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18
*Gorrendux 15*
Mirenia 15
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5

Status Effects: The Goblins have their own Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

@Ronnam is up! Gorrendux may use his previous roll.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 25, 2021)

As Sendo finishes off one Goblin, Gorrendux scowls and sees several more to the north! The big Half-Orc spins around and starts hustling toward the Goblin that looks like a spellcaster. (Gorrendux double moves.)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 25, 2021)

Mirenia's eyes narrow as the next wave of goblins makes its appearance, her gaze settling on the wagon of fireworks that have just caught fire. She begins to raise her voice in song again, knocking an arrow but not yet firing, moving slightly south as she watches their formation.

(Activating *Inspire Courage* as a Standard Action, Move Action to move a few squares south.)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2021)

The two goblins quickly come to meet Gorrendux face to face, also double moving. They are not about to let you interrupt such a great song!

ROUND 3 

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
*Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5*

Status Effects: Both sides have Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

Bold may act! @Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @EvilMoogle


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2021)

Sendo barely has time to get skull fragments off his armor before the group are moving again. ((Is there another way to the battle? He would like to flank around))


----------



## briaremma (Mar 25, 2021)

Finally, Sendo catches the dancing, prancing goblin with a swipe, and it falls down, but she doesn't even have time to congratulate him, to wipe the sweat from her own brow, before there's another pack of them, and one of them is _singing _some sort of crude and horrible goblin tune, probably about killing poor puppies, and...

Oh, holy Gods and Goddesses. Was that the _fireworks _cart? 

The young woman rushes forward, to perch left of Gorrendux and take a swipe at the only goblin she can reach, but her gaze is locked on the burning cart, and it is no real surprise she misses. 

"The cart, the fire- we've got to put it out!" she cries out, looking to the others. 

((30 ft move action, end up in square left of Gorren, stab at the goblin up and right one square and miss, probably, with a 12))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2021)

((It was 40ft to the left of Gorrendux, the roll was still a miss indeed))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 26, 2021)

Rose takes a five foot step back, and away from the Goblin in front of her (F) and draws a bead on the Warchanter, knowing that its presence will cause everyone else trouble. She looses an arrow...

*Result*: 
1d20 (12) + 4 + 2 + 5 
*Total*: 23

*Result*: 
1d8 (3) + 2 
*Total*: 5

_Five foot step, burn move, fire. _


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2021)

Rose hits true! The Warchanter yelps but continues his horrendous song... He's still standing but it narrows his eyes at her. 


ROUND 3

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
Rose 11
Sayuri 8*
Addo 5*

Status Effects: Both sides have Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg 

Addo is up! @EvilMoogle


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 26, 2021)

Addo looks from Sayuri to the fire with a look of concern.  It should be dealt with, but he was too far to make a difference at the moment, they would all have to endure a moment longer.  Eyeing the goblin near Rose as a target along his path the holy fighter charges recklessly forward though his wild attack fails to connect with the small opponent.

(Attack was 5+5=10, assuming that misses.  Charging drops my AC to 8 until the start of my next turn.  I positioned Addo where I'll want him to maybe move to closer to the cart next turn.)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2021)

Addo's charge misses the goblin who certainly turns his attention to him instead.

ROUND 4

Initiatives:
*Sendo 28*
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18 (-5 HP) (Inspire courage 5/7)
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 4/7)
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 

Status Effects: Both sides have Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

Sendo is up! @Vergil


----------



## soulnova (Mar 26, 2021)

Sendo rushes to the nearest goblin and swings his axe. The goblin crouches enough to evade the attack.
The warchanter is bloodied but continues to drum his song with one hand and with the other takes out a whip to try to disarm Sendo. The whip strikes Sendo's axe, making it drop to the floor. ((warning: picking up an item while threatened will provoke an attack of opportunity))

Goblin F is grinning and slashes at Addo's leg, making a cut. (-2HP)

ROUND 4

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18 (-6 HP) (Inspire courage 5/7)
*Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 4/7)*
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 (-2HP)

Status Effects: Both sides have Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg. Sendo is UNARMED.

Bold may act @Ronnam  and @Hidden Nin you are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 26, 2021)

Mirenia's eyes narrow on the Warchanter. Where the previous group seemed to be disorganized rabble, this one had a certain...low cunning? The song, the whip -- it moved better, too. With a shaky hand she draws an arrow from her quiver and draws a bead on the goblin, pinching an eye shut as her pointer finger snaps out to guide her attack. She fires with a hummed note from her song. She then sheaths her shortbow in her quiver, taking a step forward towards the chanter...and the burning firework wagon.

*#Shoot Warchanter*: 1d20 (14) + 2 *Total*: 16

(Standard Action to shoot, Move action to sheath short bow, five foot step forward.)


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 27, 2021)

Gorrendux shifts his footing a bit, swings his ax at one of the Goblin, misses badly. He curses at the little jerk in Orcish.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2021)

Mirenia is right. While the first wave seemed too excitable and chaotic, these goblins seem to have a bit more of a practiced strategy...


Goblin E follows Gorrendux with his dogslicer but he's not quick enough. Goblin D has the same luck trying to get Sendo.



ROUND 4

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18 (-6 HP) (Inspire courage 4/7)
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 3/7)
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
*Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 (-2HP)*


Status Effects: Both sides have Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg. Sendo is UNARMED.


Bold may act! @Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @EvilMoogle


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 27, 2021)

Rose will get in next to Mirenia to fire at the Warchanter and probably miss. 

*Result*: 
1d20 (4) + 5 + 1 
*Total*: 10


----------



## briaremma (Mar 27, 2021)

While the goblin trying to stab Sendo is preoccupied, Sayuri slips around her companion and takes advantage of the creature's distraction, stabbing valiantly at it with her rapier...and finally connecting, almost as much to her own surprise as the goblin's! She can't quite see if it's bleeding, yet, but she's _pretty_ sure...she decides valor is about certainty. 

"For Sandpoint!" she calls out, adding her own voice to try and drown out the Warchanter's horrid puppy-killing music. "Take _that, _you fiend!" 

((move action to move to the square north of Sendo, stab at Goblin D *16 *to hit, *4 *piercing damage))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2021)

There's blood on the ground. Sayuri hits true!

@EvilMoogle  is up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2021)

((Assuming the Warchanter is armed with a whip and thus _probably_ can't make AoO's, I'll move as indicated in Roll20, if he's got another weapon armed, I'll move to one square north of the indicated position.))

Addo ignores the injury, clearly not the first time he has taken wounds in combat, and merely shifts his stance to keep the injured leg from being the easier target.  With a quick tactical glance between the party, the goblins, and the fire, he makes the decision that the defense of the town needs that they must endure for a bit longer.

With a slight wince he'll move from the goblin he is engaged with to a position where he has a close view of the fire.  With his free hand he holds up the symbol of Iomeade and intones: "Iomeade, please grant this town respite; the flames of war have arrived, its people call out for respite, send your rains to quench their thirst!"  

((Casts 'Create Water'  He can create 2 square feet of water in a 4 square foot area, he'll create it in such a way as to distribute it over the worst of the fire on the cart.  If there's an obvious way to keep the flames from the fireworks he'll do that.))

((AC is back to 10, his movement will provoke an AoO from the goblin, but he'll continue on the path anyway.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2021)

The goblin manages to slash at Addo's side (-3hp) as he passes but he is able to douse the fire on the cart with a splash. The goblins boo him for depriving them of nice fireworks. >


ROUND 5

Initiatives:
*Sendo 28*
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18 (-6 HP) (Inspire courage 4/7)
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 3/7)
Goblin D 13 (-4HP)
Goblin E 11
Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 (-5HP)


Sendo is up @Vergil


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2021)

Sendo takes a 5ft step back, brings out his light crossbow, shoots at Goblin F (as it's the only one not engaged in melee) but the bolt hit the ground. That same goblin closes in again with Rose swinging his dogslicer but misses. 

The warchanter moves a bit back and tries his whip against Addo but also fails!



ROUND 5

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18 (-6 HP) (Inspire courage 3/7)
*Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 3/7)*
Goblin D 13 (-4HP)
Goblin E 11
Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 (-5HP)

ONGOING EFFECTS: Inspiring Courage (5/7) to party +1 atk/dmg

Bold may act. @Ronnam and @Hidden Nin are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 27, 2021)

Mirenia gives a spirited high note just as Sayuri's lunge strikes true, before a billowing wave of relief descends with Addo's opportune spell. Which...in fact, gives her an idea. Taking a quick leap forward, the Varisian takes a deep breath before belting out a burst of sound on the Varisian word for _*blades*_. The note takes shape as it shoots forth, lancing out into an array of crystalline knives that shave just past Sendo's shoulder. She, too, draws her dagger and readies herself to enter the fray moments later.

(Continuing Inspire Courage as a Free Action, take a 5 foot step forward, and casting *Chord of Shards* (DC 14 Reflex) as a Standard Action. Drawing Dagger as a Move Action.)


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 27, 2021)

Watching the volley of razor sharp crystalline shards from Mirenia's mouth shred through the Goblin bard, Gorrendux steps up and with a ferocious bark decapitates another Goblin.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2021)

Goblin D's hears twitched just in time to avoid the spell that had just killed the warchanter, his song ending in a squawk, only to step back directly into Gorrendux's axe.  His head rolls to the floor with a confused expression. Goblin E snarls at Gorrendux after he killed his FRIEND! HOW DARE HE! He slashes viciously at him. (-3HP)

ROUND 5

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18 
Gorrendux 15 (-3hp)
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 2/7)
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
*Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 (-5HP)*

ONGOING EFFECTS: Inspiring Courage (2/7) +1 atk/dmg

Bold may act @Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @EvilMoogle


----------



## briaremma (Mar 28, 2021)

The goblin she's been dancing with quite thoroughly decapitated, blood everywhere- which is a thing she's really still coming to terms with, except there is no _time_- Sayuri darts quickly to the other side of Goblin E, offering a tentative potential attack as she moves, but hitting only air.

She settles herself into a ready position against its next attack, and shoots what she hopes is a Significant Glance at Sendo and Mr. Tallowscar, who might be able to help her trap it in a net of blades, like they did to the earlier goblin...

((Sayuri moves next to Goblin E, hoping to set up flanking, and her attack misses quite thoroughly))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2021)

Content that the larger danger the fire represents is settled, for now, Addo returns his focus on the goblin that twice wounded him and approaches at a measured pace, sword ready, and strikes when in range.

*Longsword, inspired*: 1d20 (12) + 3 *Total*: 15 (additional +2 if he happens to be flanking with Rose)
*Longsword Damage, inspired*: 1d8 (2) + 2 *Total*: 4

((Move and attack, not a charge so AC remains 10))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 28, 2021)

Rose takes a five foot step back, draws an arrow and takes a measured slow breath before letting loose an arrow into Goblin between herself and Addo.

*Longbow Attack Result*: 
1d20 (14) + 5 + 4 - 4 + 1 + 2 
*Total*: 22

*Longbow Damage Result*: 
1d8 (*8*) + 3 
*Total*: 11


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2021)

Sadly, Rose cannot flank as she has no melee weapon. The goblin ducks and evades Addo's attack, just barely. A moment later, rose's arrow hits him square in the chest.

Only one goblin remains. 

ROUND 6

Initiatives:
*Sendo 28*
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18
*Gorrendux 15 (-3hp)
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 2/7)*
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11
Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 (-5HP)

ONGOING EFFECTS: Inspiring Courage (2/7) +1 atk/dmg

Bold may act! @Vergil @Ronnam @Hidden Nin are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 28, 2021)

There's an almost surprised note of joy from Mirenia as her chords manage to shred through the enemy ringleader, but she doesn't rest on her laurels. Ducking forward as Gorrendux beheads one of the other goblins, she pops out from behind his larger frame as the last goblin evades Sayuri's thrust, stabbing forward with her dagger at its balloon head. Then, darting back, she scrambles onto the stage to line herself up with the cleric.

"Now!"

*#Dagger Attack*: 1d20 (*1*) + 2 *Total*: 3

(Moving to attack while flanking Sayuri, before taking a five foot step onto the stage to flank with Gorrendux! Ending Inspire Courage to save the last two rounds.)


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 28, 2021)

Flanking the last Goblin with Mirenia, Gorrendux connects with his greataxe. "Prepare for the Boneyard!" the Cleric shouts as he injures the little twerp.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2021)

"PPFFFFT-!!" his blowing raspberry is interrupted with a greataxe. "OW OW OW!". It attempts to retaliate but can't seem to connect a hit on Gorrendux.


Sendo picks up his handaxe and moves around into melee range with the remaining goblin, flanking with Sayuri.

ROUND 6

Initiatives:
Sendo 28
Goblin F 18
Warchanter 18
Gorrendux 15 (-3hp)
Mirenia 15 (inspire courage 2/7)
Goblin D 13
Goblin E 11 (-3hp)
*Rose 11
Sayuri 8
Addo 5 (-5HP)*

ONGOING EFFECTS: Inspiring Courage (2/7) +1 atk/dmg

Bold may act.  @Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @EvilMoogle  are up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2021)

Seeing that the others clearly have the remaining goblin surrounded Addo raises his holy symbol again and reverently intones, "Iomedae, if it be your will restore your servent to fight again."

((Burning 'Shield of Faith' for 'Cure Light Wounds.'  He'll hold position where he is for now, keeping an eye out for other threats.))

*Cure Light Wounds*: 1d8 (3) + 1 *Total*: 4


----------



## briaremma (Mar 28, 2021)

And then they have the last squirmy, nasty little goblin surrounded on all sides, and Sayuri lunges forward with gusto, having finally gotten a good position on him, where she can aim for the vulnerable bits like certain unnamed bar fighters might have recommended she try to do whenever possible.

The hit connects, solidly, sliding through the goblin even as Sayuri unconsciously pulls back on the force of the blow.

She's never killed anything before. Not like this.

Her gut is a weird, unsettling mixture of triumph and guilt, relief and fear and something she'll later come to recognize as the adrenaline rush of battle. She blinks, at the others, pulls back her blade, unsure quite what to do now.

((*18 *to hit on Goblin E, *5 *piercing))


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 28, 2021)

Looking at the younger Sayuri, Gorrendux tries to offer words of comfort. "Well done, Sayuri. I see the discomfort on your face, but these hooligans gave you no choice. Fret not, this criminal's soul is on his way to the Lady of Graves as we speak, and she shall judge him wisely."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 28, 2021)

*
END OF ENCOUNTER!*
Inspire Courage left for Mirenia: 2/7


In the streets leading to the square, the party can see as a goblin leaps off a roof in an attempt to land on a victim but misses and breaks his neck on the ground. Another goblin throws a lit torch at a fleeing mother with her baby only to have it land on another goblin and light his armor on fire. He panics and attempts to help but catches fire himself. The two screaming flames quickly die out.

Zantus receives the fleeing mother and turns to look at you. "Are you hurt? Here! I still have some healing… but I need to save the rest of it for them," he looks back at a few wounded townsfolk behind him inside the Cathedral.

He calls on the grace of Desna and a wave of energy washes over you. You regain full health.


Here and there, the sounds of battle, clanging swords, calls of the town guard coordinating the defense echo through the streets, but at the festival area itself, most of the citizens have fled. One or two goblins remain behind to scavenge food stuffing their huge mouths with whatever is at reach and are quickly chased down by two guards. Many more goblins lie dead (along with a few unfortunate citizens just beyond the main street). 


You have about three rounds to yourselves to do what you wish... but then....

While it seems the situation is slowly coming under control in the southern part of the town, you still hear frantic screaming for help just at the north of the Cathedral square, the road leading up to the North Gate.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2021)

Mirenia lowers her dagger as she regards Sayuri, before sheathing it at her belt. "Are...you alright?" she asks quietly, before she turns towards the sound of panic and chaos in the distance. Pulling her shortbow out once again, she knocks and arrow as she looks to the others. "I don't know what this is but...we may have a chance to drive them out at the North Gate, by the sounds of things..." she remarks to the others, looking around the square. Though she didn't say anything, the implication was clear; they had a chance to turn the tide...so why not take it?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2021)

"It has been my experience," the older man say in a calm and even tone, "that it helps to focus on the now and the immediate goals.  What we can control with our own hands."  As he talks he returns to his pack and pulls various items from it, revealing a heavy metal shield and several javelins.  He then secures his pack, straps the shield to his arm, and positions the javelins to be ready to grab if need be.

"If you need time to come to terms with things take it, but people are hurting out there now."  There's no judgement in his voice, it's more a plea, nonetheless the unarmored warpriest heads North with any others that are accompanying him.

Once in position he briefly closes his eyes and a glowing golden halo of light appears over his head shedding light all around him.

((AC is up to 12 with the shield, and he can spend an immediate action to give an adjacent ally +2 AC.))


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 29, 2021)

Gorrendux thanks Zanthus for the healing burst, then stares with amazement as a halo forms over Addo's head. "It's beautiful," he whispers absent-mindedly. Shaking his head to clear it, Gorrendux approaches *Sendo *and says, "Would you like a blessing from Pharasma? It will help keep you a bit safer out there? You seem very brave, considering that thin armor." 

*@Vergil* unless you don't want it, Gorrendux will cast _Protection from Evil_ on Sendo on the last of our 3 rounds of prep. It lasts 10 rounds. Assuming these Goblins are evil, it gives you +2 deflection to AC and +2 resistance to saves.


----------



## briaremma (Mar 29, 2021)

Sayuri blushes an unhappy red (which clashes quite badly with her hair) at the combined attention of the group, and shakes her head, insisting, almost entirely convincingly,  "I've got this. No need to worry about me." 

Whether or not this is completely true, the young woman suits action to her words, and follows behind Addo without even taking the time to sheathe her rapier. "I'm not letting them murder my friends without _fighting back_."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2021)

When you arrive just behind the White Deer inn, you see a Goblin Commando mounted on a goblin-dog has bravely attacked a young noble and his hunting dog. The young man is cowering in fright behind some crates, calling for someone to help him.

Before you can react, the goblin commando kills the dog with his horsechopper, a larger blade than the usual dogslicers.

The dog crashes dying to the ground as the Commando’s goblin kin (who were themselves cowering nearby as the dog was handled) throw up a cheer and emerge from hiding. The goblins are still distracted by their kill, and they turn their attention to the young man.



Initiatives

Goblin I 25
Goblin H 24
*Sendo 23
Rose 21*
Goblin G 20
Commando/Goblin-dog 20
*Sayuri 17
Addo 14
Mirenia 6
Gorrendux 5*


They have not noticed your arrival. You have a surprise round and bold may act with a standard action only. They are flat-footed. Please position yourselves in the yellow starting area for this encounter. The goblin dog is technically taking the same space as the Goblin Commando rider.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 29, 2021)

As Gorrendux -- and these brave strangers he suddenly finds himself fighting alongside -- hustles towards the sounds of chaos, he straps his axe to his back and loads his crossbow. When the enemy comes into view, tormenting a civilian, Gorrendux does not hesitate to let the bolt fly. The crossbow bolt zooms right at the nearest Goblin, nicking him in the arm. (2 damage to Goblin H)


----------



## briaremma (Mar 29, 2021)

Behind the others by virtue of her rather shorter stride, sharp-eyed Sayuri still rapidly assesses the situation at hand- the nobleman, the goblins, the poor, poor dog (and she is grateful, again, to have left Kona back with Father Zantus and the civilians)...and the pathway beyond them, through which a patrol might be coming...

She crouches down, twisting her fingers and whispering as quietly as she can; around the corner ahead, the light of four approaching lanterns begins to bob and flicker, hopefully splitting the goblin party's attention for a moment as the battle begins.

((cast dancing lights, to seem like the lights are coming out from the northwest road, behind that building our new noble friend is in front of))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 29, 2021)

Mirenia turns away from Sayuri at the younger woman's display of resolve, bringing her hood up. She was right, of course. This town had lost so much in the past five years...could she expect anyone with an able swordarm and the courage to use it to sit back, just when they were celebrating their history and peace? Hardly.

As they rush towards the north side of town, the Varisian lowers her bow with its knocked arrow, watching the scene they arrive at play out. Her expression sets as that poor dog's killed and cold blood; before she's thought things through much further, she knows what she must do. Knocking her arrow, she pinches an eye shut just like minutes before. But where she had wavered sighting the warchanter, she has a much easier time of planting an arrow into the dog riding commando.

*#Shortbow Goblin Commando*: 1d20 (16) + 1 *Total*: 17
*Result*: 1d6 (2) + 1 *Total*: 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2021)

Rose follows the others, to find the scene where the Goblins have killed an innocent dog and have this poor man cornered. She raises her bow, takes a deep breath, and closes one eye, making sure to line the shot up just right to hit the mounted Goblin. "Got you," she whispers in a breath before loosing the arrow from her longbow. 

*Longbow Result*: 
1d20 (17) + 5 + 4 + 2 
*Total*: 28

*Result*: 
1d8 (5) + 2 
*Total*: 7


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 29, 2021)

Addo steps forward slightly in front of the others and intones in a bold voice, "in the name of Iomedae, throw down your weapons or be struck down where you stand."  He focuses on the goblin commando, clearly issuing challenge against the leader of this group of goblins.

*Intimidate*: 1d20 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2021)

The goblin commander has only a chance to growl after beign hit hard by Mirenia and Rose.

"ALL LONGSHANKS WILL DIE-!" the Commando says in common, but he is interrupted by Sendo's axe to the face. 

The goblins turn around, ready to avenge their fallen kin.


ROUND 1 STARTS

Goblin I moves towards the barbarian and lashes at his knee. (-4HP)  Goblin H attempts to do the same but misses him barely.



Initiatives

Goblin I 25
Goblin H 24 (-2HP)
*Sendo 23 (-4hP)
Rose 21*
Goblin G 20
Sayuri 17
Goblin-dog 15
Addo 14
Mirenia 6
Gorrendux 5
Commander


Bold may act! @Vergil @Cardboard Tube Knight are up.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2021)

Sendo attempts to hit the goblin at his side, but misses.

Rose stays in her place as she lets another arrow fly, hitting Goblin H. It looks down surprised at the wound, like this was completely unexpected. Fury splashes across it's face. It looks at Rose and charges her way! It gives Addo and attack of opportunity as it attempts to reach Rose with his dogslicer but runs straight into Addo's sword, falling in two parts at her feet.



Initiatives

Goblin I 25
Goblin H 24 (-2HP)
Sendo 23 (-4hP)
Rose 21
*Sayuri 17*
Goblin-dog 15
Addo 14
Mirenia 6
Gorrendux 5


Bold may act! @briaremma is up!


----------



## briaremma (Mar 30, 2021)

Sayuri takes the opportunity to dart forward, past Rose and the gory remains of the goblin that was foolish enough to run at her (ew, it was sticking to her _shoe, yuck_), to set up opposite Sendo, flanking the goblin he's engaging. 

She flashes Goblin H a rather wild grin, her expression mocking, and stabs out at the creature, but her rapier hits only air, as the cunning little thing squirms and dodges, cackling in a language she cannot (and frankly, probably doesn't want to) understand.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2021)

With it's rider dead, the goblin dog attempts to bite Sendo's ankles, missing barely.

Initiatives

Goblin I 25
Goblin H 24 (-2HP)
Sendo 23 (-4hP) [+2AC (20) vs Evil]
Rose 21
Sayuri 17
*Addo 14*
Goblin-dog 12
*Mirenia 6
Gorrendux 5*


Bold may act. @EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Ronnam are up!


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 30, 2021)

Gorrendux double moves to backup Sendo. "I got your back. End that fool," the Half-Orc grumbles.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 30, 2021)

Addo advances with the party to help form the line with the goblins, swinging awkwardly at one of the creatures as he falls into rank by the barbarian.  He'll help cover the man against further attacks.

((Addo moves forward, he can, as an immediate action, grant Sendo a +2 shield bonus against an attack, he'll do so the next time the barbarian's attacked, or if it would make a difference if he's allowed to see the die roll first (the feat doesn't specify).  Using this does not cost Addo his shield bonus to AC. ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2021)

Mirenia darts forward towards the brush now, steeling herself as she prepares her next spell. It'd been _so_ long since she'd needed to use one she was even a bit hesitant. But this was her home -- even if only one to return to. And they would _not_ attack it without paying dearly.

"Attacking our home, you forfeit your lives; should you hunger still, feast on these *knives*!" The last word echoes with power, binding her words into being. Just like before, a myriad of crystalline shards materialize in the form of a storm of daggers, before lancing outward to skewer mutant dog and goblin alike.

(Move action to move forward 30 feet. Standard Action to cast Chord of Shards.)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2021)

Round 2

Goblin I coughs a little blood. You can see in his eyes the clear frustration at this inconvenience. He slashes with murder intent at Sendo, plunging his dagger through an opening between the plates of his armor. Even with the added protection, the hit was too vicious. (Crit! -6hP)

Gobin H, for his part, attacks Mirenia trying to keep her from casting again. Slashes her in the arm. (-2HP)

Sendo changes to total defense.


Initiatives

Goblin I 25 (-5HP)
Goblin H 24 (-2HP)
*Sendo 23 (-10 hP) [+2AC vs Evil + 4 Total Defense = AC 24]
Rose 21
Sayuri 17
Addo 14*
Goblin-dog 12
Mirenia 6 (-2hp)
Gorrendux 5

Bold may act! @briaremma @Cardboard Tube Knight @EvilMoogle


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 30, 2021)

Addo strikes at the goblin with a weak but precise slash.  (Attack 18+2=20, Damage 1+1=2)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2021)

It's enough to bring him down! Only goblin dog and goblin H remain!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 30, 2021)

Rose aims high, over Mirenia (negating my +4) and tries to hit the Goblin opposite her. 

Result: 1d20 (7) + 5 + 2
Total: 14

Result: 1d8 (4) + 2
Total: 6


----------



## briaremma (Mar 30, 2021)

"We've got this!" Sayuri encourages, and then attempts to follow this up with a triumphant stab at the remaining goblin...which misses _completely_, pulling a rather animalistic growl of frustration from the young woman's throat, and she protests. "Oh, come _on_."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2021)

Goblin dog it's not that smart and continues to attack Sendo, but the man is much more aware of his bite and pulls his leg away before it can hit. 



Initiatives

Goblin H 24 (-2HP)
Sendo 23 (-10 hP) [+2AC vs Evil + 4 Total Defense = AC 24]
Rose 21
Sayuri 17
Addo 14
Goblin-dog 12
*Mirenia 6 (-2hp)
Gorrendux 5*

Bold may act! @Ronnam @Hidden Nin are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2021)

Mirenia begins her familiar song again as they start to turn the tides on the goblins, lining up on the other side of the last one standing to better equip Gorrendux for a killing blow. She wields her bow in an improvised manner, waving it menacingly as if she might beat the goblin down with it to distract from the better armed cleric.

(Move Action to flank with Gorrendux, Standard Action to Inspire Courage. 1/7 Rounds left)


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 30, 2021)

Gorrendux drops his crossbow as a free action, shifts to his greataxe as a move action, then swings at the last Goblin. Without any flourish or artistry, Gorrendux simply swings with pure brutish orcishness. The dark axe's sharp blade slices into the corner where the monster's neck meets its torso, and then the Half-Orc Cleric cleanly cuts downward with a grunt, cleaving the Goblin diagonally through its little torso. "To the Boneyard with you," Gorrendux hisses.

(Hit AC 18, 14 slashing damage)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

The goblin falls before even know what hit him. The only creature left is the goblin dog who seems emotionally invested on biting off Sendo's ankles.


Initiatives

*Sendo 23 (-10 hP) [+2AC vs Evil + 4 Total Defense = AC 24]
Rose 21
Sayuri 17
Addo 14*
Goblin-dog 12
Mirenia 6 (-2hp)
Gorrendux 5

Bold may act! @Vergil @Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @EvilMoogle


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2021)

Aiming over the heads of her allies in the way, Rose looses another arrow for it to drop in a downward arc and hit the Goblindog. 

*Result*: 
1d20 (19) + 4 - 4 + 5 
*Total*: 24

*Result*: 
1d8 (5) 
*Total*: 5


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

Goblin dog still standing. Slightly startled and HISSING.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 31, 2021)

With cool focus Addo pivots and brings his sword down on the goblin dog.

*Longsword*: 1d20 (13) + 2 *Total*: 15
*Longsword*: 1d8 (6) + 1 *Total*: 7


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

The goblin dog collapses and the party finally feel like the immediate danger has passed.


From behind the crates and barrels, you see the eyes of a shocked young man slowly coming up, still looking around for any sign of more goblins. His eyes rest on Mirenia and they seem to grow large.


“Thank you, thank you, thank you. You saved my life! Thank you! I thought I was done for! I never thought I would be saved by amazing heroes like yourself! So brave! _AND BEAUTIFUL!_ Please, may I have your name?" he praises and ask Mirenia with a bow offering his hand. You hear the last screams of goblins fighting in the distance (likely with the other guards cleaning up) and he jumps behind you giving a nervous yelp and staying there until he's sure, they won't be coming this way. "It's all good, right? Ehem... Sorry... it was quite the experience..." he says highly embarrassed.

The young man is wearing an elegant robe, even though it looks traveled and has certainly seen quite some use. You gather he's 20 at most...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2021)

Rose speaks up. "I think that any further disturbance from them is unlikely. Those sounds are the last of them being run out of hiding places and chased away from whatever they were getting into," Rose says. "I am sorry we couldn't save your companion there." Rose says as she squats next to the dog.

As she moves to sling her bow onto her back she picks up on something the noblemen said. "Wait, this isn't a common occurrence? I guess everyone looked surprised to see them..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

"Oh, poor Virmaz," he attempts to grab his hat in solemn respect for his fallen hunting dog but realizes he might have lost the hat somewhere. "It kept pulling at me showing me signs of prey but I assumed he had gotten the scent of fox or a raccoon sneaking through the gate looking for food."

The North Gate is wide open. No guards on sight. Mirenia and Sayuri would know that the North Gate is usually locked when no one is guarding it. And certainly this had never happened before, at least at this scale. Every now and then goblins would usually sneak to the junk beach to scavenge for materials or food, or steal a thing or two before running away but they were never brazen enough to make such a large attack.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 31, 2021)

More or less ignoring the fop, Gorrendux collects his crossbow, then turns to case _Cure Light Wounds_ on Sendo. The Cleric's hands glow as he utters a prayer to Pharasma, *restoring 5 HP to Sendo*. @Vergil


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2021)

"Is everyone all..." Her call to the party dwindles as she looks to the erstwhile dog owner, blinking. Mirenia covers her mouth briefly as she takes in the...spirited young man's introduction, trying to keep her bashful response in check. Eitan would've been around that age...

"Mirenia Saftoiu," she responds politely, belatedly taking his offered hand. "And you are...?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2021)

As things have calmed down Rose will walk to the nearest of the creatures and begin searching it and stripping them of their little equipment. Anything that won't burn in a fire.

"Now that we've got the streets clear it's important that we get these rags off them and then burn them and their clothes separately. A smith or scrap collector might have use for their...weapons," she says this as if the word barely applies to the things they were carrying.

"It's bad luck to leave the bodies. And you never know what the scent might attract." 

Perception Check to check the Goblins for anything weird on them:
*Result*: 1d20 (13) + 8 + 2 *Total*: 23


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2021)

Sendo gratefully nods at Gorrendux. "Good work everyone! Goblins...is there a camp of them close by? How did so many get into the heart of the city?" 

Sendo frowns at the dog , "poor thing"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

"Ah... Aldern Foxglove, at your service," he bows with a flourish, as the rich boys in the city would certainly do to impress a girl. He gives Mirenia a charming confident smile, now that things seem to be under control.

Foxglove. Foxglove. Mirenia and Sayuri have heard the name before. You don't recognize his face... 

It's not hard to check the bodies for Rose: The commando was carrying a potion of cure moderate wounds, small studded leather, MASTERWORK horsechopper, a small shortbow with arrows.  Each normal goblin here (x3) had a dogslicer and a leather armor. You remember the Warchanter might have a whip and a small shortbow, as well as a studded leather. Other than that, you don't notice anything strange from them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 31, 2021)

Rose nodes to herself, muttering in Elfish. _"Some of this is of good quality. Strange."_

As she hears Aldren speaking she picks up on two Common words that make no sense together to her. Fox and glove. _"Rusco mantil?" _she wonders out loud in Elfish. "Animals don't wear gloves..."


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

Mirenia remembers there was a Magnimarian noble family named Foxglove that used to have an abandoned mansion over the cliff, a few miles down the south of Sandpoint. One of the rivers there is called after their family, in fact. Rumor said the place was haunted, but the farmers would claim that of anything, although the mansion has gained the nick name of "Misgivings" with reason... Years ago the locals were alerted by a column of smoke coming from the place. When they arrived they found the servant's building burned down, Cyralie Foxglove, Aldern's mother, was found dead (burnt and dashed on the rocks below the cliffs behind the house) and Traver Foxglove, his father, was found in his bedroom, dead by his own hand. Their children were outside crying waiting for help.


Additionally... Sayuri for her part also remembers Aldern himself. Yes. It has to be him. His family would usually come once a week and mingle with the other noble kids back then. The last time you saw him he was perhaps 6 years old... his sisters 8 and 10 when they were taken to a Magnimar orphanage to wait for their relatives to pick them up. What had been a charming and a bit mischievous little boy was now a pale child clinging in shock to his older sister, shaking, eyes large and full with fright... not too different to how he was when you arrived to fight the goblins.

"Oh, I believe it means the plant. Although you could very well make gloves from foxes, I'll give you that," he chuckles smiling at Rose.

Gorrendux and the others don't notice any more trouble in the vicinity, in fact you see Zantus coming at a brisk pace and visibly sighing in relief seeing you all standing in the distance up the street from the Cathedral.

At this point it starts to rain, dousing a few of the other fires the goblins tried to start around the city.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2021)

Once it is clear that the goblin threat has ended Addo will put his sword and shield up.  He'll keep the halo going (recasting as needed, it technically has a 10 minute duration) assuming there's already a triage going he'll offer his services to help with the wounded (heal check is +7 / 17 take-10).  If there isn't a triage he'll firmly-but-politely start issuing orders to gather injured in one place along with any supplies they might have.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Once it is clear that the goblin threat has ended Addo will put his sword and shield up.  He'll keep the halo going (recasting as needed, it technically has a 10 minute duration) assuming there's already a triage going he'll offer his services to help with the wounded (heal check is +7 / 17 take-10).  If there isn't a triage he'll firmly-but-politely start issuing orders to gather injured in one place along with any supplies they might have.



At the Cathedral square, a few guards and Sheriff Belor have arrived, clearing the bodies of the goblins you killed. He gives an approving nod at you as you pass him to help with other people. You see a number of other civilians arriving with fortunately cut and scratches but you hear crying on the distance. The few fallen humanoid bodies on the street have quickly been surrounded by what you could imagine is their families or friends.

A man comes carrying a groaning child in his arms.  "Zantus!"

"Jasper! Bring him here!" the cleric waves.

Jasper quickly follows Zantus inside the Cathedral, out of the rain. Addo notices the man is wearing a symbol of Abadar around his neck.

"Hannah is out of healing down there, I used all my lay on hands... A few more are on their way, but thankfully none are in real danger. Well... Hosk lost an eye, but I don't think he will be coming here. He's already chopping off the ears and nailing them on his wall," Jasper comments with a rather uncomfortable tone.

And on cue, three more people arrive helped inside by Ameiko, who is also looking around. Her eyes brighten catching a glimpse of the party. "Oh my god, I'm so glad you are ok!" she rushes over and hugs Sayuri. Then looks around their handy work. "You really showed them!"

Zantus provides the last of his channel energies to heal the people around him bringing them either to full health or close.

You may roll for Heal checks to treat wounds for those who are still a bit hurt if you like.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 31, 2021)

((Rolls 23, 9, 19, 25, 21, 9, 15, 15, 15, 17))

Addo will fall in with the other healers working in stride; focusing his efforts on the worst injured.  As he works he also speaks in calm, reassuring tones.  He carefully avoids any specific references but will work to reassure them that they're safe and to ease the mental traumas that likely have just begun to set in.

He does have one spell left he could convert to a cure-light-wounds but unless someone appears to be in mortal danger he'll save that for now.  Though the wisdom of Iomedae he has mend prepared, with murmured prayers he'll repair any torn or damaged clothes as he works, though injuries clearly have priority.


----------



## briaremma (Mar 31, 2021)

"Aldern Foxglove, don't you even _try_ to make gloves out of foxes," Sayuri says, rather fiercely, to the younger nobleman, with the air of one who has _had this conversation before,_ one hand on her hip, before she flashes a grin at Rose and adds, as she wipes and sheathes her rapier, "You could make gloves _for _foxes, if you wanted to. Why not?" 

She follows the others toward the center of town, and as they walk, the young woman's smile dims and disappears, and she does not look at the unmoving forms in the street. Cannot bear the thought of seeing a face she knows, looking back...and this is Sandpoint, her home. She knows _everyone_. 

By the time they reach the Cathedral, she is notably pale under freckled cheeks, and tears are gleaming unshed in her eyes. 

When Ameiko arrives, sweeps her into a hug, Sayuri clings to her for an extra moment, before she tries on a shaky smile. "I...it was them, really," she admits, gesturing to the others. "They're the heroes, I was just...in the wrong place. The right place?" 

She trails off, unsure, and then her expression brightens, as she spots a familiar flash of auburn fur. 

"_Kona_, you're okay!" The little fox scurries over to her, with a low, irritable little keen, nosing at her ankles in a grumpy demand to be picked up _at once_.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

Aldern raises and eyebrow, first a bit surprised and then curious. "Do... I know you? You look familiar..."


Addo's is more than to able to make up for what was left to care. Other than bruises that will need a few days of rest, everyone here seem to be well and out of danger. Zantus is profoundly grateful as he also checks and calms the families at the back.

"Is it safe now? Should we stay?"

Belor approaches the families. "Seems we are clear. I would ask you to make your way back to your homes if you are able to walk, otherwise, I'll ask some of the guards to help you. I'll have put a curfew for tonight just to make sure, we'll patrol all the streets in case we missed one. I'm sorry Father," he tilts his head to Zantus. As soon as he says, the people leave at a brisk pace thanking the party on their way back, calling them brave and heroes.

Zantus shakes his head. "No, no, of course, it's fine. Make sure they get home safely. We can finish the consecration later tomorrow in private-" he cuts off going directly to receive a couple bringing one of the bodies, covered with a sheet. "Here, please," he guides them inside as the acolytes rush to prepare.



> When Ameiko arrives, sweeps her into a hug, Sayuri clings to her for an extra moment, before she tries on a shaky smile. "I...it was them, really," she admits, gesturing to the others. "They're the heroes, I was just...in the wrong place. The right place?"


"Nonsense! All of you did your part! You were so brave... and she was amazing!" Aldern says to  also becomes extremely pale seeing the covered bodies being brought in. "I'll...I'll go back to the Rusty Dragon Inn... I think I need a moment. Please, when you get a chance, I would love to talk properly and reward you for your help, is the least I can do, but I-... If you excuse me..." he says shakily as he starts to quickly make his way down the road.


Ameiko nods to Sayuri. "You are heroes on your own right," she smiles warmly and gives her another hug. "Listen, to the rest of you, I don't know if you have somewhere to stay tonight with the curfew going on but I'll give you free rooms for a week at the inn. You saved lots of people today."


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 31, 2021)

Gorrendux somberly helps Addo and Zantus with tending to the wounded. At some point, he will stand amidst as many wounded people as he can, and use a channel healing. He also expresses gratitude to Ameiko, and accepts her offer of lodging.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2021)

Mirenia regards Aldern thoughtfully as she loosely bandages her cut arm, giving a thoughtful hum and nod. "You're very kind but -- we were just trying to protect Sandpoint, Sir Foxglove," she says, stepping up behind Sayuri and placing a hand on her shoulder. She turns to the others.

"I should check on my gran amma...but I will come to see you all at the Rusty Dragon later," she says, giving them all a bow. "I...thank you for standing with Sandpoint. You have my thanks." With that, she goes to check on Madam Mvashti to make sure she's okay.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

Mirenia goes to check on Madame Mvashti and passes in front of the theater to a very upset Cyrdrak watching the destroyed banners that decorated the exterior of the building. "A total loss... ugh!"

Mirenia finds a number of goblins dead and charred just outside of Mvashti's house as if lightning had struck them in their place. She's instructing a few of the guards from the dryness of her door.

"You make sure you burn them well tomorrow, do NOT leave them out or throw them to a ditch. The spirits will grow angry otherwise. Tell the other guards, you heard me??"

Two female guards nod, not wanting to take the risk of goblin spirits.

Madame Mvashti opens her arms to hug Mirenia. "Are you alright, my child? You and your friends are ok?" 



Night falls and it continues to rain. As people are escorted back to their homes, the party are the last ones in the Cathedral. Zantus deeply appreciates your assistance but says they can handle the rest and sends you on your way. He speaks closer to Gorrendux... they will likely request his presence for tomorrow's wake for the people who just died, if he can make it, of course. Also they are to bury the urn of Rose's husband.

"Things should be better in the morning. I'll send someone to find you at the inn when we are ready."

Ameiko leads them back to the Inn. Just outside, she stops looking at a man by the stables, cutting up the ears of some goblins before he lets the guards take them. He has some improvised bandages around his head, covering his left eye. "Hey, Daviren... did get some healing for that?"

"I'm fine," the man grumbles as he takes the ears inside. The sound of hammering can be heard then. Ameiko sighs, shaking her head and motions you inside. 

Most of the lower floor is empty, as people have returned home. She goes behind the counter and grabs some keys to your rooms. The rooms are spacious, clean and warm.


----------



## briaremma (Mar 31, 2021)

She blinks at Aldern Foxglove, before he departs, and then says, with a rather superior air, "You were a baby, so you might not remember. I was _8_, so I remember you perfectly. We can talk about it later, at the Inn." 

Sayuri breaks away from the party just before they reach the Inn, flashing a meaningful glance at Ameiko, to return to her own nearby home, her heart in her throat. She needs to get her armor, stashed in a chest in her room, in case there is another attack. And...

Her parents hadn't been at the cathedral. She doesn't even know if they're okay.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2021)

Sayuri's home seems to be intact. Her father stands at the door waiting for her. "_My child_," he says sighs in relief in Tian. Other than the scare, they seem to be unscathed. The south side of the town seems to have fared a lot better than at the Cathedral area.


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 31, 2021)

"Who was the tough guy?" Gorrendux asks Ameiko, as the ear-collector walks away. "I could probably help him, but it doesn't sound like he's interested. My, this Rusty Dragon Inn is very comfortable and scenic, thank you again for your generous hospitality."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 31, 2021)

Mirenia glances at the signs of lightning, somewhat bewildered. Had it really rained that hard? Well, not while the goblins had attacked. What if...nevermind. There's a sigh of relief as she sees Madame Mvashti unharmed; she rushes up the stairs past the guards to give the woman a hug.

"We're all fine, gran amma," she assures the woman. "Are you? Is anything disturbed or broken? I came as soon as I could; we got tangled up in several fights with the goblins, but were able to defeat them." She pauses a beat. "They were...unusually prepared. And coordinated. I've never seen goblins fight like this before..."


----------



## briaremma (Mar 31, 2021)

Sayuri rushes into her father's arms for a hug even longer than the one she'd given Ameiko, unable to explain anything for a long, long few moments, just burying her face in his shoulder, the familiar beloved scent. 

She wipes her eyes with the back of one hand, manages a shaky smile at both parents, says, "I fought some of them off. With Miss Mirenia and some of the festival guests. And they tried to set the fireworks on fire, but Addo stopped that, and they killed all the dogs..."

The young woman trails off, shakes her head, tries to fix her smile more firmly, adds, "I came to get some things from my room, and then I have to go back to the inn...help out there." A momentary pause, before she bites her lip, looks at them with concern. "You'll be okay, here?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2021)

Ameiko sighs. "That's Daverin Hosk," she explains to Gorrendux. "He's... he was a great ranger but he retired some years ago when Shalelu took over the patrols of the North Road and the hinterlands. He *really* hates goblins. He did kill most of the ones attacking this street by himself but one was lucky enough to take his eye... He's stern and a man of a few words so I worry he will just bottle this up." she leaves a candle, a pitch with water on his nightstand. "We have a business deal of sorts. Patrons get a discount if they leave their horses with him. And helps out when people get rowdy and they are too drunk to understand reason. Hosk also pays adventurers for each pair of goblin ears they bring him."

"Oh, I'm glad you like the room!"


Madame Mvashti offers Mirenia a tootheless grin. "You think only because I can't run like you I can't defend myself? HAH!" she pats her cheek chuckling, but then her eyes narrow. "Yes, too daring. They are usually cowards. I do not like that one bit. You keep an eye on that for me?"


 Sayuri's father gives her all the time she needs in the embrace. Her mother arrives shortly after.

"Are you sure?" she asks worriedly... but then she nods. "Let me help you gather your things then. Just promise you will be take care." she kisses her forehead.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 1, 2021)

"Ah, mama, you'll make me cry before I go try and impress travelers!" Sayuri says, fondly teasing, before hugging her mother, too. "I'll be okay. I _promise._ But...I think I have to." 

She sighs, runs a hand through her hair, says, in Tian, "_The wind is calling, voice of the Gods_."

A quick grin, as she returns to Common, and adds, more cheerily, as she heads to her room, to pack a satchel, "Anyway, all the adventurers are like..._your_ age, so it's not like they're going to let me get away with _too_ much."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2021)

"I suppose I've never seen you fought before..." she murmurs, glancing back at the charred spot that used to be goblins in front of the house. Her gaze drifts back to the elder Varisian; she nods sternly. "I will. Something isn't right about what happened here. Goblins are usually so...cowardly. I can only imagine what would drive them to such...aggression..." She trails off, banishing the thought. For now. "I will be at the Rusty Dragon if you need me. I will come by in the morning. Rest well, gran amma." And with that Mirenia heads off towards the Rusty Dragon to settle in for the night.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2021)

Sayuri's mom grins, proud of her girl. She blinks impressed that the other adventurers are her age. "Oh, that's new. They usually retire at this age."

"That actually makes me more at ease," her father chuckles and helps her with her things.


Madame Mvashti nods at Mirenia and gives a quick prayer in Varisian and sends her on her way. She will find Ameiko at the Inn just making sure if they would show up to close the front door as well.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2021)

Mirenia is all too happy to see Ameiko again. "Hey...did you happen to see Daverin this evening? I wish to speak with him sometime..." she notes curiously.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 1, 2021)

Rose slips away from the group to go wander the streets to see if she can find out anything that might show what emboldened the Goblins. If she finds Zantus she will ask him a few questions. 

"Was there anything else here with the Goblins? Or did they say anything about hobgoblins or maybe even an orc. Did they seem to be targeting any location?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2021)

Rose finds that Zantus is a bit busy at the moment and he knows just as much as you about the attack. The guards she finds say they are still investigating and they should have a better idea of what happened in the morning.

Ameiko points out to Mirenia the other door down the street, the sound of hammering has just ended. "Just... be mindful... but don't pity him."

If Mirenia goes to have a look, she finds a one eyed Hosk finishing up cleaning his bloody hands... and a new set of ears on his walls. The horses behind him in the stable appear unharmed. Even after losing one eye, he made sure they never made it past the gate.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2021)

Mirenia is taken aback for a moment, but thankfully this passes while Hosk is still washing off his bloody hands. She waits until he's started to dry them to approach, lifting a hand in greeting. "Evening, Hosk," she offers gently. "Still haven't lost your touch," she says with a wry smile. "Would you mind if I picked your brain, just for a bit? Or if you wish to be alone, I understand."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 1, 2021)

Gorrendux will tag along with Mirenia, and try to introduce himself to Daverin Hosk.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2021)

Hosk dries off his hands with a rag and turns to her but... you can tell he stiffens for a second when Gorrendux steps out from behind her. He gives him a long look but says nothing of it.

"It's alright, I just finished. What can I do for you?" he says putting away the hammer.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2021)

Mirenia glances over her shoulder and steps to the side, gesturing to her companion. "Hosk, this is Gorrendux Tallowscar, devotee of Pharasma and recent defender of Sandpoint. Mr. Tallowscar, this is Daverin Hosk, owner of Goblin Squash stables, and recent defender of Sandpoint," she says with some mild amusement, before sobering up to get down to business.

"I was wondering...you likely know goblins better than anyone else in town. Have you _ever_ seen something like this before? Seen something to cause goblins to unite in such large numbers and attack a human settlement? I can't for the life of me figure it out...and what's stranger still -- we found the north gate _open_ earlier..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2021)

Hosk nods a bit more at ease hearing about who Gorrendux.

He listens carefully at Mirenia but then narrows his eye. "The North Gate was opened?" he ask incredulously. He shakes his head, but that makes him wince a bit from the pain on his bandaged eye. "That's..." he folds his arms as he considers. "They jumped at us from around the market on this side of town. There's no way they could have made it all the way here without begin noticed. The bastards are nimble but someone would have seen something if that many entered from the North. Something doesn't add up..."

"And... yes, goblins are usually cowards. But if they feel they can use numbers to overwhelm and have the element of surprise, they will become emboldened..." he trials off looking at the horses in the back, the shadow of a painful and enraging memory surfacing briefly in his face, but just as quick is gone.

K. Local 15

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hosk lost his horse animal companion to a goblin ambush when patrolling the north road. He then spent the next several months John Wicking the clan responsible until no goblin was left. He retired after that.




"Yes, I noticed they seemed to be organized. It would take a very smart or strong goblin but usually someone larger comes in and takes over... hobgoblins, bugbears... orcs," he says giving a quick look to Gorrendux. "But even then you would only get them to attack a small village or farms... Never seen these many coming directly into the city. They usually just sneak in to steal or scavenge at the beach."

"I haven't been out so I only know what the travelers say they found in the way, so I'm not aware what's been going on with the clans in the area... Shalelu would know that, but finding her is like looking for a needle in a haystack. She visits the town once every other month for supplies and it's only been like two weeks since the last time she was here... She comes to stay with Ameiko as well when that happens," he explains.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2021)

"Interesting...noted, and thank you," she says, giving a slight bow of her head, looking towards Gorrendux to see if he had anything else to add or ask.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 1, 2021)

Ignoring this fellow's obvious racism, Gorrendux will just say, "Thank you for allowing me to treat with you, and for your part in repelling the Goblins. Might you be interested in the healing powers of Pharasma?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2021)

Hosk's mouth makes a fine line for a moment as he considers the offering. "Alright, fine," he sighs and sits, letting him cast the spell. He will keep the bandages on until he can find a proper eye-patch. "I'll give my thanks to the Lady tomorrow at the Cathedral," he tells Gorrendux with a small nod.

If you are done, you all meet back in the Inn, Ameiko has served some dinner for you and the other guests before calling it a night.

The rain continues to fall outside. The sound of rolling thunder in the distance is heard. But other than that, the town is quiet, with many of its citizens staying vigil at their windows, watching Belor and the patrols combing the streets for any sign of goblins stragglers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2021)

Mirenia smiles at Gorrendux's conduct, stopping a guard on the way back to the Rusty Dragon to quickly inform them of the North Gate having been open. She then murmurs quietly to the cleric before they make it back to the inn proper. "Hosk means well...but he's been through a lot, so wears his bias for better or worse. His heart's still true, though. And it was kind of you to heal him," she advocates on the man's behalf.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2021)

Sendo sits at the inn, looking at his ale. 

"Freaking Goblins..." he says, "I'm not sure which pit they came from, but what's the point of Goblins?" he looks at his knee that had been healed. "Anyone know if there's a goblin camp nearby? I'd be up for trying to track those bastards and clearing them out."

"And why the hell did they have to kill so many dogs!" he says slamming his fist on the table, "Damn shame!"

"Mighty fine healing job, by the way I remember when I almost cut my other knee off choppin wood and healer made it right as rain after. I'd probably be a cripple if it weren't for you fellas."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 1, 2021)

"Tis my calling," Gorrendux replies to *Mirenia*. "I'm glad that I can help people with their wounds, and no one is perfect. And yes, I could sense Mr. Hosk has been through a lot."

When Mirenia and Gorrendux get back to the Rusty Dragon Inn, he will sit a spell with *Sendo *and chat about the day's happenings. When Sendo curses the rampant dog-murdering, Gorrendux nods and echoes the sentiment. "Only the very worst would kill a dog. Those Goblins deserved their ends. May the Lady judge them harshly."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2021)

"Anyone good at tracking? I say we go and kill these dog murdering bastards!" Sendo says clearly agitated. "Well, that's what I was going to do but I couldn't spot a broken branch if someone hit me in the face with it."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2021)

Ameiko takes the plates they finished. "I don't know if that would be a good idea. There are several goblin clans in the Hinterlands, so if you go out looking for the closest one it might not even be the right one. Also... from what I remember, it took Hosk several weeks to track down the clan that... uhm, killed his horse. He was a very good ranger but even he wasn't able to go directly against them into their camp. Not sure how he did but he was never the same after that... Shalelu has told other travelers and adventurers that if they see double their number in goblins, best to run."

"I'm not an expert on the little buggers, but I do know they hate dogs and horses. They just loathe them. Don't know why," she shrugs. "I'm not sure they know either. Also, they love fire, and they love to eat and sing... and they are afraid of words, written I mean." She explains with a grin.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 1, 2021)

Mirenia nods, taking her dinner with the others in quiet contemplation for the most part. "I'd very much like to get to the bottom of what's happened," she agrees. "I told Madame Mvashti I would do that much. But I wish to tend to the town first before trying to track them. That being said, Mr. Hosk or Ms. Rose would likely have no issue tracking down goblins. The question is what will we find if we do so?" Mirenia gestures to Ameiko. "They don't have insignificant numbers. An attack like that would go worse for us even if we were thirty strong, considering we don't have a greenskin dissenter to lower their guard, either."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2021)

"Yeah, people were really shaken up... they will need a few days to get things all back to normal but at least I'm sure Belor will double the watch at the North Gate at the very least."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2021)

_*THE HEROES OF SANDPOINT*_

​
Everyone gets to their comfy rooms, and Sayuri gets a last night of sleep at home. The night passes without incident and Sandpoint slowly wakes up to a mild cloudy day. The rain has stopped. Sayuri heads to the Inn at the first light of day, just as Ameiko is opening the inn. "Mornin'! Let me tell Beth to get the stoves fire up and I'll make you some breakfast."

Beth, the halfling old woman working Ameiko, makes some scrambled eggs with veggies and offers you some coffee to go along with it while Ameiko goes to prepare the rest of the rooms. 

Assuming you gave Ameiko the loot to sell, she would have your money on the counter. Split six ways would be *62gp each. *

You all notice Aldern making his way down to breakfast as well. 

"Mmmmhh, that smells delicious! I'll have whatever they are having," he waves at Ameiko. He looks so much better now after a good night's sleep. "My heroes! My savior! You are a sight for sore eyes!" He gives Mirenia a charming smile. "A promise is a promise!" He approaches their table and places a pouch with 50gp. He seems a bit embarrassed and clears his throat. "A meager reward compared to your heroism yesterday, I apologize. I would have traveled with more but, alas, this is all I can provide at the moment... although..." he looks at Sayuri. "I do remember you now. Sayuri, right? Yes, you never did like the idea of fox hunting, so that gave me and idea. What about... we go all _*boar*_ hunting tomorrow instead? We get some nice dinner for the good folk in town to put their minds at ease, and make sure there are no more of those horrible things in the vicinity as well. I wish to be of help and perhaps to learn from you to be a hero. Yes?" He asks with hopeful eyes.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 2, 2021)

Sayuri has switched yesterday's festival silks for a more sensible set of traveling clothes, though, given the sleeves of the shirt visible beneath her armor are a vivid green, it doesn't seem she has opted for_ subtle_. A hefty satchel sits next to her, with a very sleepy fox curled on top of it.

She hides a yawn behind one hand, waves to Aldern with the other, from a largeish table she commandeered for the group of them by virtue of being there entirely too early. 

"You're _so awake._" she tells him, solemnly, before she grins, and pushes a chair out for the young noble. "Yep! I'm Sayuri...and boar are a _much _more reasonable thing to hunt, I'm glad you've realized. Terrible things. Tusks."

A beat, before she adds, as though she has any more idea how to be a hero than he does, "Hero stuff, for _sure_."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 3, 2021)

When no one is watching, Gorrendux delivers half his loot money (31 gp) to Father Zantus for tithing.

Rolling his eyes, Gorrendux watches Aldern Foxglove flirt with Mirenia, and offers no comment.

When Ameiko slows down for a moment, he will ask her about the ruined tower northwest of town, the "Old Light".


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2021)

"Then I guess it's settled! I'll start making some arrangements for our adventure tomorrow. We will need a cart and some horses to bring our quarry to Miss Ameiko to cook. I'm sure I can make a deal with Mr. Hosk, leave it to me!" Aldern offers a smile to Sayuri, but his attention continues to drift back to Mirenia with a huge smile. He's clearly smitten by the bard. 

Gorrendux approaches Ameiko at the bar as she waves at some other early patrons. "Oh, the Old Light? It's been here forever. It was technically one of the reason the settlers picked up this place. It's Thassilonic of origin, like every old rock you find in Varisia," she giggles. "You can shoot an arrow out here and it will likely hit some ruin." 

"But... I guess if you wanted to actually learn more of it, there are some people in town who can help. Professor Quink lives right beside the tower and he's been living here for several years studying it. He's... uhm..." she tries to find the right word. "...Eccentric." 

"Other than that, Ilsoari Gandethus, the headmaster of the school is actually an old Wizard that explored other Thassilonic ruins in his youth. They often meet at the bookshop to debate history and theories. You can hear them rambling from the street. Chask let's them oly because they keep buying his books," she chuckles.


Just as Gorrendux is heading to the door to go to the church and leave the money, Sheriff Belor Hemlock enters the inn with a stern expression. 

"Oh good, you are all here. I'm sorry to interrupt, but Father Zantus sent word to me that there's something going on at the graveyard. It seems one of the burial vaults is open. That wasn't the case yesterday..." he explains with a serious tone. "I wish you to accompany me to check it out. He fears a goblin might have hid inside. I saw you fight yesterday, and while I don't expect much trouble, I heard you were keen on helping out the watch investigate yesterday. Would you care to come?"


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 3, 2021)

Nearly tripping over himself, Gorrendux knocks a stool over as he stands up excitedly. "Trouble at the graveyard you say?! Tell us more. Yes of course, I will assist. The Lady of Graves takes this sort of thing very seriously indeed!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2021)

Rose awakens early and spends a little bit of her time moving around her room and just trying to get used to being in doors. She hadn't really been able to do this very often. It wasn't common for her to even be in civilization. It is even less common for her to have coin her pocket.

She dresses, straightens herself up and slings her cloak over her person, taking her bow in hand and not even bothering to conceal it--everyone got a good enough look the previous day.

When she finally makes her way into the common room she finds some of the others present and there is even food. She arrives just in time to see Aldern leaving.

"Salutations," Rose says with a small wave of her hand. "Why was mister Foxsocks here?" Rose asks, her eyes glancing toward the door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2021)

Mirenia has opted to wear her armor beneath her cloak starting today, the interlocking suit of reptilian scales and tough hide. She thanks Ameiko dearly as she collects her coin off the counter, counting it out twice just to make sure before it disappears into one of the pockets of her scarves. She then thanks her fellow musician _doubly_ for breakfast.

The singer takes her breakfast at a gradual and unhurried pace, glancing up at Aldern as he joins them. She considers his reward thoughtfully between bites of food before she shakes her head. "It's not a meager offer by any means -- rewarding us for protecting what is a home for some of us is unexpected, but appreciated," she says diplomatically. "Thank you for your kindness. I don't know that I can teach you heroics, but I'd be happy to join your hunt to fill bellies here and assure some of the townfolk."

Mirenia seems blithely ignorant of Aldern's gaze, particularly when Sheriff Belor arrives. The bard's quickly on her feet. "Please, lead the way," she tells Belor firmly.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2021)

Aldern seems to almost glow at Mirenia's acceptance of the hunt that he doesn't even hear Rose's comment as he returns to his room to start getting things ready.


((Assuming everyone comes))

Belor nods to them and leads them back to the church. On his way there, he gives them a few glances. "I know Mirenia and Sayuri. I'm not familiar with the rest of you so just let me say we are grateful for your help. *Do you plan to stay here for a while?*"

It's not long when they reach the Cathedral. Zantus is outside talking with the families that were going to do the vigil. He excuses himself and moves to receive you. "Thank Desna you are here..." he says lowering his voice. "We were getting everything ready for the vigils and the burying of your urn, when we noticed the priest's vault door was ajar. I fear one or two goblins might have tried to hide inside."

Zantus takes you to the back of the Cathedral, where the graveyard is and leads you to a section close to the town's walls. There you see a small vault, of about 20ftx20ft with a large stone door that hangs slightly ajar.

"This vault is used to hold the remains of our priests, acolytes and caretakers," Zantus explains. 

Belor silently asks Zantus to keep his distance so they can investigate safely.

*You may roll perception and survival.

MAP HAS BEEN UPDATED.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2021)

*Perception: 
Result:* 1d20 (7) + 8 *Total:* 15

*Survival:* 
*Result:* 1d20 (8) + 5 *Total:* 13

Rose lights a torch and taking her bow in her free hand (and clutching a loose arrow between two fingers of that same hand) Rose steps into the doorway, just enough to block the space left by the slightly open stone door. She pokes the torch inside, moving it around in an attempt to let the light shine into different parts of the room. If the floor is stone or dirt, her plan is to just drop the torch if a goblin is spotted and fire. If the floor isn't stone she will either drop it on the nearest safe spot or try to pass it off.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 3, 2021)

"Mister, ah, Foxsocks," Sayuri answers Rose, barely repressing a giggle, "gave us a reward. And invited us on a hunt for boar, tomorrow, if you would like. You're probably better suited for it than I am, with that bow." 

She stands as quickly as the others, when the Sheriff arrives, though she looks rather more nervous than the rest (if determined to try not to show it), and the young woman trails after them quietly, hoping not to be sent away by any of the townsfolk- who, after all, know perfectly well she's no real hero. 

"Hiding in _graves_," Sayuri mutters, disdainfully, as Father Zantus explains the situation, her fingertips twitching as they rest on the hilt of the rapier at her waist. "What awful creatures." 

She peers into the darkness of the vault, but her vision can't adjust near quickly enough, and she shakes her head, blinking and stepping back for a moment to rub at her eyes.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2021)

Mirenia straps her buckler to her right arm and draws her bow, stepping in quietly. Where as the other two ladies focus on the vault, she seems to be looking for recent...goblin-y tracks, to see if she can gauge their numbers and direction since yesterday.

*#Survive. By Any Means Necessary.*: 1d20 (17) + 6 *Total*: 23
*#Perceive. By Any Means Necessary.*: 1d20 (11) + 6 *Total*: 17


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2021)

Gorrendux, Mirenia and Rose manage to identify several footprints that come from the town wall to the vault... Most of them look small...  likely goblins... but there's one more set of human-sized footprints with them as well. You can tell they came and went.

As Rose opens the door to look inside, she feels a sudden chill and a shiver runs down her back as she notices a creature coming into the light... a walking skeleton reaches up at her.


Initiatives!

*Sendo 27
Mirenia 20
Sayuri 18
Rose 15*
Skeleton A 13
Skeleton B 11
Addo 8
Gorrendux 3

Bold may act! @Vergil @Hidden Nin @briaremma @Cardboard Tube Knight are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2021)

"...there...looks to be tracks more similar to a-" But she doesn't get the rest out, because that's when they get a situation on their hands. Mirenia's taken aback from her spot inspecting the tracks, knocking an arrow but instead of shooting, singing a quiet dirge. The song is maybe a small sliver of the actual Song of Spheres, but it would be familiar to any devotee to Desna; a tune meant to lay these foes to rest. With steel.

(Activating Inspire Courage as a Standard Action.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 3, 2021)

Rose takes a single step back from the door, drops the torch and draws a blunt arrow from the side of the quiver. She aims for the center of the chest of the lead skeleton and looses the blunt arrow. 

*Longbow Attack: 
Result:* 1d20 (12) + 5 + 4 Total: 21

*Longbow Damage: 
Result: *1d8 (8) + 1 Total: 9


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2021)

The skeleton on the door shatters with the blunt arrow. But another can still be seen inside!


----------



## briaremma (Apr 3, 2021)

"What is _that_?" Sayuri squeaks, staring, wide-eyed, into the crypt at the walking bones, which are _entirely too close to her_. One crumbles to dust beneath Rose's arrow, but there's another one, and it is _looking at her_. 

"Shoo! Get away!" she fusses at the remaining skeleton, stabbing in its general direction to emphasize her point. It's likely this would have been much more effective were there any flesh; instead the rapier slips between two ribs and makes no apparent impression on the skeleton. 

This is _also_ the point at which Sayuri realizes she is now in between the skeleton and its only path forward, which was, perhaps, not the wisest decision she has ever made...


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2021)

The skeleton evades Sayuri's attack and then retaliates with two swipes of its bone hands. One of them strikes her! (-4hP)

Initiatives!

Sendo 27
Mirenia 20
Sayuri 18
Rose 15
Skeleton A 13
Skeleton B 11
*Addo 8
Gorrendux 3*

Bold may act! @EvilMoogle @Ronnam


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 4, 2021)

Eager to battle undead, Gorrendux the Half-Orc Cleric of Pharasma does not hesitate to barrel straight into the fray. Grumbling prayers to Pharasma in guttural Orcish phrases, he double moves into the crypt.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 4, 2021)

Addo clearly having put his plate armor on before "investigating trouble" in the graveyard charges in with his shield held high hoping to shatter the bone structure apart.

*Charging Shield-bash*: 1d20 (16) + 3 *Total*: 19
*Shield-damage*: 1d4 (3) + 1 *Total*: 4

((Charging, using shield to bash, AC 16 until start of his next action))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2021)

When Gorrendux moves inside the Vault, the skeleton swipes at him in the arm. (-3hp)

Addo is able to double move outside the vault but he's not quite yet there.

ROUND 2

*Sendo 27
Mirenia 20
Sayuri 18 (-4hp)
Rose 15*
Skeleton A 13
Skeleton B 11
Addo 8
Gorrendux 3 (-3HP)

Bold may act! @Vergil @Hidden Nin @briaremma @Cardboard Tube Knight are up


----------



## briaremma (Apr 4, 2021)

The yelp that Sayuri makes when the skeleton's bony hands tear into her side echoes weirdly against the walls of the enclosed crypt, and she ducks behind Gorrendux's much taller form, muttering curses her mother probably doesn't know she's picked up. 

In the shadows, she lets go of a spell she holds almost instinctually; _shifts. _Her rapier won't do her any good, here, but her family has always had other resources, more primal protections.

In times a knife won't do; teeth to bite and rend and smash...

((5 foot step behind Gorrendux to avoid the AoO, standard action to change shape to natural kitsune form))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 4, 2021)

Mirenia intuits the uselessness of firing poorly aimed arrows into a melee against a skeleton, and figures that the group at large has this matter in hand. She ends her song for now, lowering her bow, and taking a defensive stance. (Total Defense)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2021)

ROUND 2

*Sendo 27*
Mirenia 20
Sayuri 18 (-4hp)*
Rose 15*
Skeleton A 13
Skeleton B 11
Addo 8
Gorrendux 3 (-3HP)

Bold may act!

@Vergil @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Vergil (Apr 5, 2021)

Sendo hums along to the song, and grins. Bones, Wood, same thing - just keep chopping!


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2021)

Sendo strikes the skeleton with the axe, breaking several of it's ribs. The hit would have dropped a goblin, or a log, but the bones seem to resist part of the force behind it. DR Slashing -5. The creature does appear to be starting to break. Another well placed blow should be enough.


Round 2

Sendo 27
Mirenia 20
Sayuri 18 (-4hp)
*Rose 15*
Skeleton A 13
Skeleton B 11 (-2HP)
Addo 8
Gorrendux 3 (-3HP)

@Cardboard Tube Knight is up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2021)

Rose lines up her shot through all of the others between her and the skeleton and fires a second blunt arrow. (22 to hit, 4 damage)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2021)

The skeleton shatters with Rose's blunt arrow. 

*COMBAT OVER*

Zantus is speechless. "Undead? In the priests' vault... oh gods no..."

Belor had placed himself between the vault and Zantus to protect him. Now that the danger had passed he approached the footprints that the others had seen.


Perception Checks to look inside the vault.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 5, 2021)

Inside the vault, Sayuri abruptly realizes Zantus and Belor are on their way towards the party, and she huddles further back into the shadows, concentrating for a moment on the most familiar of her spells, a sing-song sort of chant that wraps around her into her more familiar shape.

After a moment that seems like an eternity, listening to the approaching footsteps, the young woman steps out of the darkness, shaking out her long red hair (the same color as the fur that had until a moment ago covered her entire form).

She glances toward Gorrendux and Sendo, inside the vault, with a pleading sort of "please don't tell" expression, but after a second, her eyes narrow and she is looking past them with intense concentration, more deeply into the shadowy crypt.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2021)

Rose picks up her torch, relighting it if she must, and makes her way into the vault. She makes her way inside to survey the area, looking for where the intruders moved about and who they were. It can be assumed that this place doesn't see much foot traffic and if that's the case she should be able to see where anyone who entered fairly recently had stepped. 

"Is it possible that the attack the other day was so brazen to distract from something the Goblins were after here in town?" she asks.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2021)

At a first inspection, Gorrendux only sees that one of the coffins is opened. Those in the vault with Sayuri realize she has taken the form of a humanoid fox, and then changes back to her human girl form.

Just as Sayuri steps further into the darkness to change, she catches a glimpse of something tucked behind one of the other coffins, as if someone had tried to hastily tried to hide it. It's a robe of some kind. Rose also sees this as well.

Zantus is too distracted to notice Sayuri's change. His eyes are glued on the opened EMPTY coffin in front of him. "They... they took Father Tobyn's body..." he whispers paling and making a sign for Desna's protection.

Belor nods to Rose. "I'm starting to fear this might be the case..." he says darkly.

Pulling the robe free for inspection, it's clear this is a used up Robes of Bones. Which would explain the two skeletons.

Belor grimaces. "I'm not an expert on these things, but desecrating the grave of a cleric to steal his body doesn't sound like it will end up in anything good."

A single drop of cold sweat runs down the side of Zantus' forehead as he simply nods slowly, still staring at the empty coffin.

The name on the plaque reads clearly, _*Ezaquien Tobyn.

K.Local 10*

*Spoiler*:  



Those from outside Sandpoint remember this name being mentioned yesterday. Father Tobyn perished in the fire of the previous church 5 years ago. The rest of the acolytes were able to escape the blazing inferno, but sadly, his adopted daughter didn't make it out either.  There was only enough left to barely recognize Ezaquien's body.


_


----------



## briaremma (Apr 5, 2021)

"...this doesn't seem like goblins," Sayuri says, solemnly, joining Father Zantus's unhappy staring at the empty coffin. "Even given my limited experience with goblins. And that robe's not exactly goblin-sized..." 

She shakes her head, rubs at the back of her neck, feeling the hairs on it begin to stand up. "But Father Tobyn was just...he was a priest. What good would taking his bones do for anybody?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 5, 2021)

"The goblins behavior seems out of sort in general," Addo muses.  "I'm not an expert, but I can't say I've ever heard of them attacking an area so greatly outnumbered.  Not without something driving them to do so."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2021)

Knowledge Local
*Result:* 1d20 (5) - 1 *Total: *4
Knowledge Arcana:
*Result:* 1d20 (20) - 1 *Total:* 19

For a moment Rose thinks on if she has heard this name before, it does sound like something she might have heard, but it could just be because a lot of words in the human tongue sound alike, even after all of this time. The idea of bones in rituals is something that she has heard a bit about. Growing up around the amount of magic that some of her people got up to, you were bound to find someone who wanted to push the boundaries of what was taboo. 

"Necromancy, some kind of desecration ritual, maybe a hex or curse..." Rose says. "Bones are very important--they're the part of a someone that even after year of being gone will still be left over. They're almost eternal, especially to the limited scope of shorter life races...even then, there are bones of my ancestors here from before the Starfall. Whatever Goblins or...Hobgoblins probably that took the bones are doing with them, we can bet the people of this town won't like it."

"I don't think I can leave this place now. Not like this."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 5, 2021)

"Safe bet," says Sayuri, person of the town, her gaze still stuck on the empty coffin, memories she repressed five solid years ago dancing behind her gaze. "Don't even know the details, and I _already_ don't like it." 

She frowns, sheathes her rapier, looks a little more closely at the robe they found. "Could we track them with this, do you think?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 5, 2021)

briaremma said:


> "Safe bet," says Sayuri, person of the town, her gaze still stuck on the empty coffin, memories she repressed five solid years ago dancing behind her gaze. "Don't even know the details, and I _already_ don't like it."
> 
> She frowns, sheathes her rapier, looks a little more closely at the robe they found. "Could we track them with this, do you think?"


Survival: 
Result: 1d20 (2) + 5
Total: 7

"Maybe we could...but if the prints aren't distinct enough it could be hard. In here there's not many people walking around, but outside with the festival and all of the travelers, plus the regular movements of the townsfolk it would be very hard to get a sure path that we could follow," Rose says. 

She glances up toward the door and then rises to her feet from where she is standing. "There's also a chance they came in with the festival goers and never left...if they're not a Goblin or Hobgoblin. They could still be here with the body waiting until people start to leave."

She knew a thing or two about avoiding detection, remaining hidden. "That's what I would do if I were them, at least."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2021)

Zantus and Belor quietly listen to Rose and they nod slowly. Zantus is still a bit shaken but snaps out of it.  "Yes, there's... there's a number of dark rituals that can be done, but I dare not even mention them out loud."

Belor crosses his arms with a frown. "Listen... I know this is asking a lot of you. Most of you are new to this town but... I think we might be a bit out of our depth here. I will send word to Magnimar, see if they can send some help, but it will take more than a few days at best," he takes a big breath, trying to steel his nerves. "It's still early but you left quite the impression. When my guards went to check on the rest of the town, everyone was asking about 'the heroes' of the square. You have technically become the heroes of Sandpoint and..." he sighs. "I think someone not only helped them here..." he says pointing at the larger tracks that seem to be leading the goblins.

"I immediately went to check on the guards that were supposed to have closed the North Gate. They swear it was closed before they left because of a brawl down the Fatman's Feedbag tavern. I fear someone in town helped letting the goblins in from the North Gate, the ones you killed."

"I still don't know where the other batch of goblins from the south managed to enter... but it might have been the same person letting them in."

"I don't want to start a panic, but I would really appreciate if you stay mostly in town and be visible. Mingle with the townsfolk. Let whoever is doing this know you are at a call if something was to happen... They might think twice before trying anything right away and give us enough time to get the assistance we need. I'll try to put word out for Shalelu... she's the current goblin expert. Hosk is too old now to go out there and his eye was maimed so I rather have him defending the town if needed be."

"I... I could talk with Mayor Deverin and ask her if she can come up with some payment for the services..." he tries to offer to sweeten the deal in case they are not very convinced.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 5, 2021)

Sayuri stares at Rose, and then stares _harder_ when Sheriff Belor suggests the very same thing.

"Someone _let the goblins in_?" she repeats, shock turning rapidly to unfamiliar anger. "And you think they might just be still..."

A long moment where she tries a number of words in a number of languages, half formed, without sound, and then frowns. A rather fierce nod accompanies this change of expression, though the declaration is somewhat less sure: "Of course I'll...if I can....I'll help."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 5, 2021)

"When the time comes...we don't need the tracks through the _festival_...because if the North Gate was suddenly open, it's quite likely that's the route they took out of Sandpoint," Mirenia says. A silent fury has been slowly rising in her expression, mixed with slowly tightening frustration and apprehension. This is something like how it'd been in the past. The strange happenings, dark rituals, traitors from within the town...

"Payment won't be necessary," the woman says with a sigh. Why couldn't she turn away from this life? Perhaps because it never really stopped being. Not even in Sandpoint. "Perhaps Professor Quink or Headmaster Gandethus could offer assistance into the nature of this ritual?" she adds in, shooting a hesitant glance towards Father Zanthus.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 5, 2021)

Up to now silent with pent up rage, Gorrendux suddenly releases a ferocious growl: "UNDEAD!? Here? Ach, the foulness! And a traitor here helping such foulness!?" His fingers tighten on the long handle of his axe. "I will send them straight to the Boneyard myself. I believe Pharasma wants me here in Sandpoint, to defend against this... this... foulness!" Reaching the limits of his vocabulary in his anger, he turns and curses in Orcish. He seems entirely unaware of the small nick the walker inflicted upon his arm, still oozing blood.

Next, the Half-Orc starts trying to clean up this small tomb. He will do his best to replace the skeletons in their coffins and try to cleanse this place of ... foulness, whispering prayers to Pharasma as he works.

(Meanwhile, although Gorrendux did a double-take when he noticed Sayuri shapeshift, he keeps his lips sealed ... for now.)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2021)

The skeletons were created with the Robe of Bones so they technically do not belong anywhere here. Finding a place for them outside will likely work with Zantus' help. 

Zantus will additionally see to the vigil of the families and find a nice sunny place to bury Rose's urn. 

Belor asks to keep this incident quiet for the moment to avoid panic in town, or at least take care of who you reveal this to. While Zantus is aware lf the existence of desecrating rituals, he hasn't never really researched into them. 


You can certainly try with Prof. Quink or Mr. Gandethus. 

Sayuri and Mirenia would know Gadenthus might be busy on the school at this time. It's Moonday morning afterall, but after yesterday's incident maybe they closed for the day?


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 6, 2021)

"You are wise," Gorrendux responds to Sheriff Belor's suggestion to keep this undead attack quiet. Realizing these bones don't belong in this particular tomb, Gorrendux will bury them elsewhere with Zantus's aid. 

"Let's find this Professor Quink," Gorrendux suggests. He asks for directions on how best to find the professor, and starts walking that way.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 6, 2021)

"Professor Quink lives near the old tower he's writing a book about," Sayuri says, in a spill of information, happy to have something useful to contribute. "He's kind of a wizard, but not really. He knows some good tricks, though." 

She doesn't mention her own attempts to learn said tricks; those may simply be implied by any with good sense.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2021)

Sayuri leads the group to Professor Quink's little cabin by the Old Light.

His house is old, one of the oldest buildings in Sandpoint, that as far as Sayuri knows, he's been renting for the last couple of years. He claimed he wanted to be as close as possible to the ruined tower to study it... but so far Prof. Gandethus claims Quink's discoveries are speculations at most.

When you arrive, you see the balding scholar writing on a journal on a small table full of books on the deck of his porch. A cat lazily sleeps as his lap. He sends you a curious glance as you arrive and closes his notes.

"Morning Sayuri. Coming for a history lesson or showing around tourist? I would love to help explain the intricacies of the ruins and- Oh wait..." he does a double take at the group, narrowing his eyes as they get closer. "Ah! You were the ones who fought the goblins off at the square. I'm in the presence of heroes! I see, I see! Ah-..."  he attempts to get up but remembers the cat is still sleeping at his slap. "Apologies. I loathe to interrupt my assistant's deserved naps."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 6, 2021)

Mirenia negotiates her hair into a strict bun on the way over by way of sturdy hair pins. She waves to Professor Quink as they approach his porch, smiling faintly. She had often swung by to discuss matters of ancient civilizations with the man, having a natural interest in them herself. "Good morning, Professor," she greets. "Sorry to ambush you with so many folks this early. Can I introduce you?" She turns to the group. "This is Professor Quink, local expert on all things Thassilonian. Professor, this is Gorrendux Tallowscar, devotee of Pharasma and avid axe adept, Merillë, experienced goblin hunter and expert shot, Mr. Addo, patient celebrant and sturdy shield of Iomedae, and Mr. Sendo, courageous woodcutter and cutter of other materials as needed." She pauses a beat. "And Sayuri, defender of Sandpoint, local expert, and cunning fencer, though I'm sure you're familiar."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 6, 2021)

Prof. Quink chuckles. "Honored to make your acquaintance," he bows his head a bit. He looks at the other seat on the table. "Uh, I don't think I have enough chairs. But what can I help you with? A group of adventurers like yourselves are surely looking for lost treasures..." he gives them a complicit smile.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 7, 2021)

As the party approaches the home of Prof. Quink, Gorrendux keeps looking upward at the Old Light. Tripping on loose rocks and roots as he walks, he seems enamored of the ruined tower.

When Mirenia introduces Gorrendux to the older Human, the Half-Orc smiles when he realizes the Human Bard has remembered his name. He thanks Mirenia for the introduction, and offers his hand to the bald professor.

"I've been very interested in seeing this ruined structure, the Old Light, for quite some time. I read about it in an old book, but the book did little to convey the size and majesty of this tower. Please, do you perhaps have time to tell us about the Old Light?" Gorrendux asks, his eyes flitting between Professor Quink and the tall walls of the tower.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2021)

"But of course I can!"  He shakes his hand effusively in excitement. The cat wakes up with an annoyed _mreow_. He seems to recognize the tone of he old man will get loud so he steps down and goes to the opposite side of the deck to catch some sun.

"You came to the right person! I would have you know... I have spent the last years analyzing the ruin. But even before that, I studied the  ancient structures of the fine Dwarves of Janderhoff for 20 years and then I acted as chief cataloger of the Founder's Archive in Magnimar for 30 years.  So yes, you have quite the experience." 

"The tower is Thassilonic in origin, obviously, like most of the structures in the region," he moves to his Gorrendux's side, sharing a similar enthralled look at the ancient rocks. "Most believe the construction took place some 7,000 years ago, hah, the fools!" He laughs. "No, no. This... THIS. This is at least, AT LEAST, ten thousand years old. Do you see the stratum at the base? It's clear as day!" He points at some dirt at the edge of the cliff. "The snobs at the Academy would have you believe that it was likely a Light House, but the strata is evidence that this area was not as close to the coast as it is now. My hypothesis, is that this tower was in fact... A WEAPON. Yes, a huge weapon, capable of spewing lethal rays that could reach miles away!"


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 7, 2021)

Smiling from green ear to green ear, Gorrendux nods along to Professor Quink's impromptu seminar. The Half-Orc Cleric leans back and looks up, trying to include as much of the ruined tower in his field of vision as possible. "It's hard to imagine anything seven thousand years old, let alone ten thousand. But I see what you mean, it's positively ancient, and you clearly have studied it thoroughly. Amazing! But a weapon you say? Why do you think it was a weapon?" Looking up at the edifice, Gorrendux adds, "I see that this structure is tall, but not really tall enough to shoot catapults or ballistae thousands of miles could it? And wouldn't the ancients want a more movable weapon?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2021)

Quink grins widely noticing his honest interest. "Oh, I believe it threw rays of raw magic energy, like the breath of a dragon, but as long as a mile..." he says proud of his research. "I have noticed scorching on some of the rocks that are likely from the top of the tower. And I have seen the same scorching on rocks a mile or two out from here."

When asked why would they make such weapon, he chuckles. "Ah, well, you see... From extensive study I have discovered this particular area of Varisia used to be the border of an ancient warring kingdom called *Bakrakhan*. One of the *seven kingdoms of Thassilon*. It seems that even as part of a single mighty magical Empire, their fearsome leaders would try to topple one another. The closest translation of their title is *Runelord*. There are no surviving texts from the time, sadly, so insights of their time are lost. The whole region of Varisia and further west was leveled during the Earthfall so not much survived and the elves refuse to share the ancient text of the time... No offense," he quickly adds, noticing Sendo and Merielle/Rose are elves too. "We can only study what we can decipher from the faded inscriptions of this and other ruins... far from complete..." he trails off and looks at the party with a complicit smirk. "If a group of adventurers were to... say... explore other Thassilonic ruins and bring me a copy of any inscriptions or better yet, paper impressions of them, I would pay handsomely."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 7, 2021)

Mirenia listens with familiar and avid interest, canting her head slightly before something about what the professor's said catches her attention. "...oh!" She turns immediately, waving to the others. "There's something I want to check on, real quick! Don't mind me, I'll be back in a short while!" the normally demure bard assures them spiritedly.

Doubling back to the cathedral, she bows to it and offers a quick warding prayer in Varisian before backtracking to the Desna shrine. Looking around, she tries to locate the script in Thassilonian she couldn't read before...and attempts to cast _Read Magic_ on what remains of it.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2021)

Mirenia doesn't get any response from the spell. The text is either too incomplete to function as such, or simply not magical in nature. It certainly fits the explanation given by Quink. Just the start of some words, the ends of another. You can't form a single line from all of it. It would seem the scholars back in the Archive in Magnimar might have more of a complete collection of examples of writing, just enough to barely have developed a meager translation guide which is likely the one used by most Thassilonic enthusiast like her.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 7, 2021)

Focused on the professor's lesson, Gorrendux pays close attention and nods along, not registering that Mirenia has jogged back into town. Gorrendux pulls out his scrollcase, and fishes out his quill and a blank piece of parchment. Pressing the quill to his green lips, he dips it in his little vial of ink and takes a few notes. He clarifies with Professor Quink how to spell these unusual words such as "Bakrakhan" and other Thassilonian terms. "I would be more than happy to make impressions and try to sketch whatever I might find, but do you really think people can just find Thassilonian ruins so easily? Didn't Earthfall bury everything?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 7, 2021)

"A good chunk of it in this side of Varisia, yes. There are said to be countless sites yet to be mapped and explored, just waiting to be discovered! Especially up in the Cinderlands and the Kodar Mountains... _but such places are far from forgiving for scholars like myself,"_ he mumbles in disappointment and adjusts his glasses. "Entire groups have disappeared looking for treasure following the legends... but I wouldn't ask you to go to such dangerous place... A complete text or markings from the ruins you find around here are a prize enough. Knowledge is knowledge, after all."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 8, 2021)

Fascinated by the professor's stories of ancient Thassilon, Gorrendux graciously thanks Professor Quink for the information. He asks the professor some follow-up questions and shows true interest in the topic. He will also ask Professor Quink for a few extra sheets of parchment or paper, for the rubbings. "Did you have directions to any such place, a site of ancient ruins where ancient writings might exist nearby?"

Eventually, Gorrendux will mention to the old-timer how he once dreamt of the Old Light, and grew concerned that it was being troubled by strange-looking ghouls. "I consider myself something of a ghoul-hunter. But the ones I dreamt of, were not normal. Tell me, have there been such foul undead about these parts, or somehow connected to this ruined old tower?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 8, 2021)

Mirenia's brow knits together as she snaps her fingers and laughs to herself. "Was worth a try," she mutters to herself, taking a step back to inspect the stones. Hadn't a group of architects from Magnimar been responsible for this construction? Perhaps more leads could be found there indeed. She'd have to ask Father Zantus if he knew of the name of the group later on.

A little while later the Varisian approaches the Professor's home at the base of the Old Light, looking a little less eager.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2021)

The old church and this cathedral were built around the standing stones without touching them as per the deal with the Varisian folk that allowed the town to be founded. They have been here for as long as the Old Light, it would seem.

Prof. Quink does a double take. "Ghouls? Dreams? Mmh... well... I'm no expert when it comes to the undead but..." he crosses his arms thoughtful. "I believe I heard someone say there were some ghouls up the coast... on the Pauper's Grave. It's an area close to the beach were people would bury their death while the town was still constructed and for people who didn't belong to any of the local gods, but it's been abandoned for some time in favor of the current graveyard."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2021)

While Gorrendux and the others are talking to Prof. Quink about the history of the Old Light, Addo feels a gentle pat on his shoulder. He turns around to see an attractive young woman smiling at him. She's perhaps Sayuri's age at most?

"Oh, good morning," she says in a low voice so not to interrupt the old man talking everyone's ears off. "You are one of the brave heroes from yesterday, right? I was hoping someone like you could help me out with a little problem we have at the store. Why, just yesterday, I'm sure I saw some big rats hiding behind a barrel at the far end of the basement. My father doesn't believe me and he's too busy with my sister's escapades to give it a second thought... so I assumed maybe someone like you could assist me get rid of them," her lips turn up into a mischievous smirk.

@EvilMoogle


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2021)

Addo gives the young woman a polite, and somewhat fatherly smile.  "It might be that we will be able to help, can you tell me a little more about what happened?"  His voice is kind and polite, but while he speaks he takes a careful measure of the woman.  (Sense Motive 18+7=25)

After a moment he adds with sympathy, "your father is often busy, is he?  I'll admit I can understand, I had seven young ones to keep track of at one point after all."  There's a touch of wistfulness to his voice, clearly in memory, "but that it is difficult does little to ease the pain that is felt."  He considers a moment then nods, "I will help you, but I think it is proper to get your father's permission, before entering his store.  Might we take a moment to introduce me before we go?"

He looks to the others considering a moment, but will see how this plays out before pulling them into the discussion.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2021)

"Oh, just some rats. I'm sure one hero like yourself is enough, no need to bother the others with such a small thing. Especially as they seem so busy with...erh... the old man," she assures him. "My name is Shayliss by the way, and yours?" She tries to change smoothly change subject with a pleasant smile, brushing off her hair.

Addo can tell clearly that she is quite interested on getting him into _a more private setting,_ and at the mention of her father not listening to her, he has a good hunch this is some sort of way to get back at him. He also realizes that Shayliss has set her mind to her little petty revenge, and she's the kind that doesn't take well to be slighted or rebuked. He would have to choose his words carefully if he wishes to turn her down gently and actually convince her to cease.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2021)

"Addo Venatinus," the war priest says politely.  "And by Iomedae's grace I will help those who ask it," his voice maintains a calm and even tone though if she is particularly observant there might be a hint of sadness to it.  "If you wish it I will help solve your problem.  Are you sure that is what you want?"

Addo, for his part, is not as oblivious as others might think.  Solving her problem and doing what she wants are not necessarily, or even frequently, the same thing.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2021)

"Yes," she gives him a knowing nod. "Perfect. Follow me, our store is this way."

She will lead him back, not really too far from there to the end of Main Street, where the General Store is located. There doesn't seem to be people at this time (maybe they just opened?) and she quickly points out the door to the basement in the back. "Over here."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 8, 2021)

Addo follows obediently (if slowly in heavy armor) until they reach the store.  He looks over the entrance to the cellar and nods slightly.  "Yes that would seem a likely place," he pauses and looks at Shayliss before continuing, "do you have weapons?  Armor?  I can wait while you get prepared and we then we can start your training."

He gestures slightly at his sword, "I am most comfortable with swords, if you would prefer.  But I know the basics of most weapons if there is something you feel would fit you better.  All are learnable with time but staves or spears tend to be favored by novices."  He'll look around the store and gesture to any particularly obvious examples if they carry such things.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2021)

Addo can see some daggers and maces here... perhaps a set of leather armor. It is clear they deal with the more mundane stuff.

Shayliss hesitates for a second, one of her eyebrows rises as she gives him a suspicious look. "Yes... the weapons. Of course," she nods slowly as if she's noticing something and quickly readjusting her plan.  "Well, you see, I cannot use anything from up here. They are store wares I'm not supposed to take. But we should have some extra in the crates in the basement. I would feel a lot safer if you keep an eye out while I look for them..." she says innocently.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 8, 2021)

As the others listen intently to Professor Quink's discussion of Thassilonian ruins in general and the Old Light in particular, Sayuri drifts quietly over to greet the cat, a long friend of hers from many an afternoon spent here discussing the very same topics.

The grumpy old creature emits a fussy half-yowl when she approaches, but allows her to settle in next to it in a spot of sunlight, and even graciously permits himself to receive pets upon the head.

This position allows her to see Shayliss Vinder, as she approaches and whispers in Addo's ear, and also to see the two of them headed off in the direction of town. One brow shoots up, and she looks contemplatively at the cat for a moment, before pushing herself to her feet. Nothing for it. She'd just have to follow them.

"Going out for some air," she offers, casually, to a party immersed in the fascination of ruins, before slipping out of Professor Quink's house.

Luckily, she'd had _plenty _of experience sneaking around Sandpoint...

((stealth check *14* to follow without being spotted))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2021)

"Of course not," Addo says seriously.  "You are charged with protecting this store, it would not be appropriate to avail yourself of its contents."  Seemingly at odds with his words he walks over to a dagger and examines it.  "A dagger is simple, lightweight, should attract little attention even in town, and is versatile for inside or outside use.  In a pinch it can even be thrown, though I would recommend taking care before leaving yourself weaponless."

He walks over and hands the dagger to her, "I believe I would like to purchase this, if I may?  If I am to train you I would be sure you have quality tools.  If for naught else allow me this small favor as I never had this chance with my children."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2021)

Sayuri manages to follow them at a distance. It's clear they are going to the General Store, run by Shayliss family. She has heard of the rumors of Katherine, Shayliss sister, trying to distance herself and become independent lately, which has the parents worried sick she's being seduced by some thug at the lumber mill. Once, Shayliss turned her head back at the street, perhaps to see if the people were watching her and Addo on their way to the store and... Sayuri managed to duck to the side just in time into the bakery who had just opened, finding herself face to face with Alma Avertin, the old woman in charge of the bakery. She gasps with a paper bag on her hands.

"Sayuri! Goodness! You scared me. But I'm so happy to see you. I heard you fought goblins yesterday. I could barely believe it! Look at you! You need to eat more if you are to punch the little pests in the nose," she pecks your cheek. The paper bag smells like her famous chocolate filled cupcakes.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 8, 2021)

Sayuri is nearly as startled as Alma, but has rather more experience, er, _talking her way out of things_, so she pulls up a quick, cheerful grin, bobs a little curtsey of acknowledgement. Probably better to let Shayliss and Addo get a bit ahead, anyway; she can see they're going to the general store. Maybe Addo just needed to buy something?

(and Shayliss came all the way to Professor Quink's, to offer it to him?)

"Somebody had to," she says, with a shrug she makes look less uncomfortable than she actually is (her sleep had been fitful; nightmares of the goblin she'd killed), before changing the topic to one altogether more palatable, "but...it _is _awfully hungry work." 

The young woman displays her most appealing expression, amber eyes darting occasionally to the bag in Alma's hands. 

This is not the _first _time Madame Avertin has encountered this look. It also emerges for cinnamon rolls, pies, and the day's first baked loaves of bread.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 8, 2021)

"The Pauper's Grave..." Mirenia says quietly, waving a hand towards Addo and Sayuri as each moves off to handle their own business. "Perhaps we could see if there are any goblin tracks leading that way? Do you think it could be related...?" she asks Gorrendux curiously. "Or, perhaps, the reading you received..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2021)

@briaremma 
Alma is happy to hand over the bag to her. "Let me know if it's enough for your new friends as well. I'll tell the twins to keep an eye out for you."
Sayuri can make her way to the outside of the store easily.


@EvilMoogle 
Meanwhile, in the General Store, Shayliss' face becomes cautious. "Oh, children? Are you married? Is there a Mrs. Venatinus waiting you home?" She doesn't seem exactly dissuaded by the information but she goes a long with it more carefully. She takes the dagger with a smile, quickly heads around the counter and places it in a paper bag. "That would be only 3 gold for you," she gives her best smile offering the dagger to him. "And now that we have weapons..." she motions to the door to the basement. She's not giving up so easily.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2021)

Addo pays the gold without comment.  "Dina waits for me at Heaven's shore until such time Iomedae calls me to her side," Addo says.  His voice is a subtle mix of sadness and hope though it barely touches his face having long since come to terms with it.  "But that would be a story for another time.  We have challenges of the now to consider," his voice firms up, taking on a more serious tone.

"First you must consider, do you know what you are getting into?  Overconfidence has felled more warriors than swords and arrows ever will."  There's a hint of experience in his tone, perhaps a touch of military.  "You want to take action to take control of your life, this is good but you must consider the direction you will go."

"Will you take the chance to better yourself, or do you take the chance that you underestimate your opponent?"  His tone, as ever, is polite and calm, though it's clear there's a degree deeper meaning to it.  "Either way I am sworn to aid you with your problems, whatever form they may take."

*Diplomacy*: 1d20 (4) + 1 *Total*: 5


----------



## briaremma (Apr 8, 2021)

"Thanks, Madame Avertin!" Sayuri calls, as she darts out the door of the bakery, looking around with the paper bag clutched in one hand.

Down the street, she can see shadows moving, through a window in the general store, so she slows her pace and drifts idly closer, munching on one of the chocolate cupcakes.

She's not sure, exactly, what she might find. Maybe nothing. Maybe.

But _something_ is making the fur on the back of her neck stand up. Her mama taught her to trust her instincts.

Once she can hear voices, she slows even more, goes to settle herself below the window, keen ears pricked with interest.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 8, 2021)

Gorrendux listens more to Prof. Quink, and when Mirenia speaks up, he turns to the Bard and nods enthusiastically. "Mirenia, I like your idea of exploring this Pauper's Grave. I take seriously what Sheriff Belor was saying, that the Goblins could pose a bigger threat to this town. If the Pauper's Grave has some connection, we should try to find out more." He asks the professor for clear directions to the Pauper's Grave. Then, the Half-Orc looks around, wondering where the others went. They didn't find every word from Prof. Quink utterly enthralling???

While talking to the professor, Gorrendux at some point will mention aloud his ability to use the magic of Pharasma to read and understand languages he does not otherwise know. (i.e., he can cast Comprehend Languages)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 9, 2021)

She nods slowly, smiling as she seems to share the Cleric's mentality. "_Precisely_. If nothing else, maybe these thefts have hit other graves in the area, and we can use evidence there to help piece together what's gone on and narrow their goal down. I suspect Ms. Rose would have some skill in assessing the area for tracks." She turns to bow her head to Professor Quink. "A pleasure as always, Professor."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2021)

Shayliss' eyes turn suddenly icy cold at Addo's words. _"Do you really think you can patronize me?"_ she asks in a surprising almost threatening tone. Her fists clenched at her sides tense and, for a moment, Addo can recognize the resolve of a fighting spirit he has seen in many young soldiers over the years.

She takes a deep breath, letting the anger roll over her.  "You know what, never mind," she scoffs. "I thought we had an understanding but it's clear you are wasting my time. Keep that dagger. Good luck to you and your friends getting anything else from this store," she shoots him a glare and gestures rudely to the door.

Sayuri is able to hear all about this from behind one of the windows outside. She knows that when Shayliss feels crossed, it will be hard to change her mind._ (( You will need a *high* Diplomacy check to smooth things over with her, but it could be done by someone else on the party))  _For the moment, it seems the party will not be welcomed at the store, especially now that she's on the counter with her father covering for her sister as well.

========

Prof. Quink doesn't find anything strange about people leaving in the middle of his explanations and pats Gorrendux on the shoulder. "That magic is very handy. I am not a practitioner of the arcane per se... not the religious sort, I have to make due. I would love to go over some papers if you have the time later."

The location of the Pauper's Grave is actually well known to Varisians, as it served as their graveyard for generations past. All you need to do is follow the Lost Coast Road (the North road out of the town's gates) and pass Tickwood and Shank's Wood. In fact... Tickwood is supposed to be the area where you will go hunting tomorrow with Aldern (it's where the most of the boars in the area live) and Pauper's Grave is only a mile away from there...  You could  technically come and go in the same trip... although you aren't sure if that's something Aldern would be willing to follow into.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 9, 2021)

Addo looks slightly hurt at her tone but simply says, "that too is your choice."  For now he'll return to where the others are, the greater issues here he'll address later.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2021)

As he leaves the store, Addo notices Sayuri outside. It would seem she caught the last part of their exchange.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 9, 2021)

As the party departs Prof. Quink's home and the shadow of the Old Light, Gorrendux suggests that the team combine exploring the Pauper's Grave with tomorrow's boar-hunting expedition with Aldern Foxglove.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2021)

It's not hard to reconvene with the rest on the party on Main Street. 

The morning is quite bustling in this side of town, as it seems people are just finishing cleaning the festival's decorations and broken things from the day before. They seem slightly concerned, but as soon as they catch glimpse of the Heroes of Sandpoint, they smile or offer a thankful nod in acknowledgement of their help. Belor certainly know his people and their fears. 

You seem to have the rest of the day to yourselves if you wish to explore the town or simply prepare yourself for the next day's hunt.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 9, 2021)

soulnova said:


> You seem to have the rest of the day to yourselves if you wish to explore the town or simply prepare yourself for the next day's hunt.


Once filled in on the status of other things Addo will ask around to see if he can locate Shayliss's father, mother, or sister (probably in that order).


----------



## briaremma (Apr 9, 2021)

Sayuri falls in beside Addo, and offers up the bag of chocolate cupcakes, with an understanding wince. 

"Shayliss can be _awfully _prickly, if you catch her wrong," she says, gently. "And these days, _everything_ seems to catch her wrong." 

Once they catch up with the others, she shares her bounty amongst them all (and if she herself maybe has a second cupcake because no one saw her eat the first, who's to know?). 

"Professor fill you in on all Sandpoint's finest ruins, Mr. Tallowscar?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 9, 2021)

briaremma said:


> "Shayliss can be _awfully _prickly, if you catch her wrong," she says, gently. "And these days, _everything_ seems to catch her wrong."


Addo considers his words carefully for a moment, "likely she faces challenges and isn't sure how to navigate them.  Part of life is learning to face these challenges."  He clearly speaks from some experience here, though there's a faint sadness to his words.  "When you don't know the challenges you face, you don't always know which steps will help and which make them worse."

"Still, I promised her aid, and I shall deliver.  In absence of direct I will have to see if I cannot adapt to the unknown myself."  He chuckles slightly, though in a fairly dry manner.  "The first step is to see the extend of the problem."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 9, 2021)

briaremma said:


> "Professor fill you in on all Sandpoint's finest ruins, Mr. Tallowscar?"


Gorrendux smiles when he sees Sayuri and nods. "Yes, the professor was very generous with his time. I feel like I learned a lot, and could learn a great deal more if I set aside a few years of my life to become his pupil. What are these? Cupcakes! Well thank you!" The hungry Half-Orc dives right in. He wants to ask her about what he saw in the crypt - her sudden bout of foxishness - but opts to wait until a more private opportunity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 9, 2021)

Addo will purchase a warhammer (12gp) despite the overwhelming clicheness of the carpenter wielding a hammer to round out his damage types after the encounter with the skeletons.  While he shops he'll ask around for Shayliss's father's location so that he might pay him a visit to discuss things.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2021)

Rose hears Quink's words. She knows how secretive her people can be. There is a lot of knowledge held within the borders of the elfish lands and many of those secrets aren't hers to tell if even she knows them. She sets out from the house on her own and wanders up to the waterfront where the remains of the old tower are. She runs her hands over the ancient stone, feeling for _something _there. 

*Knowledge History: *
Result: 1d20 (7) - 1 Total: 7

She was born down here, after her people returned after the Star Fall. Some of her kin still talk of this world as if its strange and alien to them, they talk as if the humans and others roaming the lands don't have the right to be as prominent as they are. 

"A weapon?" she repeats the words to herself. She never really thought about it before, but there were ruins all over this area. What could a weapon this large be used for, what kind of power could it output. Firing for miles? Scorching rocks feet away from its source? 

Then she had an idea. She was going to climb up there, survey the top of this thing. She would need gear for this though, climbing gear. 

She rushes down to the general store and bursts inside. "Hello humans whose names I don't yet know. I am Merillë--I mean Rose and I would, please, require a set of pitons, crampons and other climbing tools, please." Humans like the word please, they expect you to use it often. And then the cherry on top, she adds a big toothy smile. 

Humans smile A LOT. 

*Diplomacy: *
Result: 1d20 (19) + 0 Total: 19


----------



## briaremma (Apr 10, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Addo considers his words carefully for a moment, "likely she faces challenges and isn't sure how to navigate them.  Part of life is learning to face these challenges."  He clearly speaks from some experience here, though there's a faint sadness to his words.  "When you don't know the challenges you face, you don't always know which steps will help and which make them worse."
> 
> "Still, I promised her aid, and I shall deliver.  In absence of direct I will have to see if I cannot adapt to the unknown myself."  He chuckles slightly, though in a fairly dry manner.  "The first step is to see the extend of the problem."



"...you're really _awfully_ kind," Sayuri says, after considering Addo for a moment with a rather surprised expression, "lot of people would just write her off as a brat and never think of her again." 

She ponders, as she stands and strolls along with him toward the main thoroughfare (and the rest of the group), before eventually offering, "Her parents are always so worried about Katherine, I think maybe Shayliss feels a little..." 

A hesitant sidelong glance, still unsure of her place in giving advice, before she realizes- _who better_? "Well, it's hard, to try and try and have no one even notice, you know?" 



Ronnam said:


> "Yes, the professor was very generous with his time. I feel like I learned a lot, and could learn a great deal more if I set aside a few years of my life to become his pupil. What are these? Cupcakes! Well thank you!"



"He's a good sort, the Professor. Patient. But I bet you'd need more than a few years!" Sayuri says, between bites of cupcake, as they wander through Sandpoint, "He's always discovering new stuff, and he's always saying there's _thousands of years of history to cover, child_."

This last is in a fairly decent- and obviously fond- imitation of Professor Quink himself, before it dissolves into a cheery laugh. 

"Are you going to go see the Old Light?" she asks, hesitating a bit before adding, all in a rush, "Can I come along? If you do?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2021)

Mirenia nods in time with Gorrendux, sharing his observations and hopes about the trip the next day with the young Foxglove. She waves to Addo and Sayuri as they're rejoined by the two, though doesn't seem to know what to make of whatever issue there seems to be with Shayliss.

"If I see the young Sir Foxglove, I will try and see if he's okay with having some additional activities included in this boar hunt. But for now, I need to check on some other things. If you'd excuse me," she remarks, bowing her head slightly. Afterwards, Mirenia makes her way to a familiar sight; the Sandpoint Theater. She's looking straight away for Cyrdak, curious about how these recent events might have affected the schedule for the recently advertised play.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

@EvilMoogle 

It takes Addo his time to talk to the people in the market, making questions about where else he could find the rest of the Vinder family.

Ven Vinder, the father, usually stays at the store for most of the day, but he leaves at noon on Moondays to receive supplies from the Mercantile League, although he's been leaving the store in hands of Shailyss to keep an eye on the lumber mill lately, to dissuade Katherine to go there or discover which of the workers has been meeting with her.

Solsta Vinder, the mother, can be usually found in the market, always trying to make deals with the local farmers that come to sell their produce to the town.

Katherine Vinder, the eldest daughter (but not by much), has been a bit out of her usual schedule lately. Used to be just as much on the counter as her father and sister, the last few weeks she's been increasingly spending her time around the Boutique, the Mercantile League, a few of the taverns and she's been seen both going to Hannah's and the Lumber Mill at night.

Addo kind of recalls someone mentioning Hannah during the Goblin attack. While Zantus is the main healer of the town, most of the common aliments are usually treated by Hannah, an elf cleric of Gozreh. She's also known to help women with herbal remedies for fertility or contraception and serves as the town's standing midwife. Her services are discreet and confidential. She also has a deal with the local brothel to make sure all the workers are healthy.



===========

@Cardboard Tube Knight 

The young woman at the general store looks at Rose. And there's a moment where she considers her in silence, but then shrugs. 

"Sorry, we just run out of climbing gear. Maybe you should ask around he market, or even better, tell the armor guy friend of yours to help you out with that. Good day."

The armor guy? She means Addo, Rose assumes.


===============

@Hidden Nin 

Mirenia arrives to the theater. She was right, seems like it's no where close to being ready for tonight.

Only one of the double doors is slightly open, which usually means there's people inside for rehearsals and she can hear Cyrdraks voice from within.

"What do you mean _she's not going to come_? She's the *lead*!"

Someone apologizes profusely explaining the situation, but she can't quite make what they are saying, and then...

"She took- wha-, _SHE TOOK THE FIRST SHIP OUT_??" Cyrdrak blurts out baffled.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2021)

The singer knocks against the ajar door, peeking her head inside and announcing her presence. "Hello? Cyrdrak? Everything okay?" she asks innocently enough, even if she had just overheard his brief outburst.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

Mirenia looks into the theater and while most of the seats are empty, the first row is occupied by the actors and musicians. Cyrdrak is standing in the middle and he turns a bit startled at her. He's still processing what they just told him.

"Mirenia?" he asks hesitantly as her the light of the street doesn't immediately let him see her well. His eyes then grow wide and he smiles as an idea form in his mind. "Mirenia! Yes. Sadly, we have just lost our lead. It appears she was unsettled by the goblins and decided to turn back to Magnimar," he scoffs and dismisses the thought with a wave. "I remember hearing you sing beautifully yesterday... Could I suppose you would be interested in helping us out here tonight?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2021)

Mirenia slips fully inside now, taking his question for an invitation, though a thin brow hikes as well. "Ah -- I'm flattered, Cyrdrak, but I don't know what I could possibly do to help in a situation like this..." However, her thoughts drifted towards the advice Belor gave just hours previously. The town needed a return to normalcy, above all else...and she certainly wouldn't get them there avoiding all possible responsibility. Perhaps she _could_ do this. 

"...still, you're a friend of _gran amma_." She pulls back her hood, offering the producer a hesitant smile. "Alright. What can I do to help?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Ven Vinder, the father, usually stays at the store for most of the day, but he leaves at noon on Moondays to receive supplies from the Mercantile League, although he's been leaving the store in hands of Shailyss to keep an eye on the lumber mill lately, to dissuade Katherine to go there or discover which of the workers has been meeting with her.


Addo muses over the information as he gathers it, putting some of the pieces together in his head.  He'll check at the lumber mill first to see if Ven happens to be there now hoping that perhaps a father-to-father talk might get to the bottom of a few things.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

@Hidden Nin 
Cyrdrak motions her to the front row along with the other actors. Most of them are locals but there's a few new faces, likely brought along with the diva. 

Cyrdrak hands her a script, with the title "The Harpy's Curse". 

"Miss Allishanda was supposed to perform as Avisera, the Harpy Queen, a woman who has been cursed by the machinations of her niece to take over the throne," the bard explains. "The has become extremely popular because it has intrigue, drama, action, romance, a great musical number but most importantly, a relatable heroine..." he nods to her grinning. "I'm starting to believe you would be perfect for the part. I can't think of someone better that can convey the emotion needed on the song at the climax of the story."


=============

@EvilMoogle 


It's around noon when Addo arrives to the Lumber Mill. The workers are just leaving for their lunch break it seems, but they (just like him) immediately notice that Ven Vinder is standing across the street glaring at them... he's not great at looking unsuspicious... 


The group of young men try to keep on a straight face while heading north, to another tavern, Risa's Place. The older man doesn't seem with intention to follow them but to make a statement with his presence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2021)

Rose doesn't know what's going on with this woman in the general store and isn't sure who she meant by armored friend, most of them were wearing _some _kind of armor, even her. Perhaps from her limited experience with humans or just not knowing what's occurred, Roses reaction is to keep smiling her biggest smile, shrug nonchalantly and give a chipper: "Okay." 

Humans used the word 'okay' all the time too and it seemed to be able to be the capstone on a lot of their interactions.

As she is exiting the store, Rose pauses as if remembering something. She turns toward Shayliss. "Your hair is..." she pauses to think of her words. "Your hair is pretty, it reminds me of my home, around harvest season." 

Then without waiting for a response Rose leaves.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

Shailyss only sighs tiredly and remains quiet as Rose leaves. 

Remembering the state of the ruins, she could technically climb a bit by her own means as there are crevices she can use... Getting to the top might prove too risky as a fall that high is likely to be lethal.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2021)

Addo murmurs a quick prayer to Iomedae for guidance then approaches Ven directly and without pretense.  "You would be Ven Vinder, yes?  There are some important things I think you should know."  His tone is polite and he's as friendly as he can manage, but he suspects this will be a rough conversation to have in even the best case.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

The man is startled at first, not expecting at all to be approached and his focus swift from the 'thugs' to Addo as he greets him. 

"Yes, I am. You are one of the fellows who saved the people at the square. Good job you did there. Those goblins got what was coming to them."

Ven gives him a stern look at the mention of something he must know. "And that would be?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2021)

"Addo Venatinus of Iomedae," the warpriest says with a slight bow.  "And I thank you for your kind words.  I'm afraid I must repay them with something less pleasant."  He kept his momentum going, knowing that silence would only add to the awkwardness of the conversation.  "I'm afraid I have no gift for words but father-to-father I hope that you will listen to what I say."

"I understand that you are here out of concern for your daughter Katherine," he pauses slightly to glance in the direction the workers left.  "I have been there myself, long ago.  I think you should know that your other daughter Shailyss suffers for your attention.  While I cannot claim to understand her mind, I worry that her actions will escalate if something cannot be done."

"While I believe the choices we make are important, I also understand a parent's duty to help guide such things."  He sighs somewhat, "this too is a position I have been in, though some time ago.  I understand this is an imposition, and in many ways an unkindness, but I would offer my assistance if I may."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2021)

With nothing much else to do and no idea what that interaction back there meant, Rose heads north only slightly before noticing the large building across the street from the general store. She's not sure what it is so she wanders in to investigate, knocking at the door or gate to see if someone answers. 

_Rose is messing about at the School. _


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

Ven gives Addo a double look. His proposition takes him completely by surprise. "I'm sorry, what-?" 

"Why would you say that? Listen, I appreciate the intention, but one of those ruffians are trying to seduce my sweet Katherine and I'll have _words,"_ he says knowingly, showing his fist with a wink. "I don't know what rumors you have heard, but Shailyss is fine. She has a strong attitude and has her outbursts, sure, but nothing that we can't handle. She knows the store comes first. But Kathy, she's too good for any of those scoundrels. If you wanna help, well, maybe two concerned parents will do more of an impression,"  he considers looking Addo is already in armor and well armed. "Of course, I mean just put some scare into them, let them know their place."


==========

Rose knocks on the gate and she can see a number of kids on the patio at this time. The look up from eating their lunch... it seems it's their recess.

One of the young girls grins at her from there. "Hiya!" she says, and then runs to the back. "Master Gandethus! There's an elf knocking on the door! (I think she's a hero...)"  she whispers the last part.

An older man in a fine burgundy robe carrying a large open book in his hand walks out of the large building, giving Rose and inquisitive and curious look. "Thank you Lydia," he tells the girl and places the book under his arm to clap thrice, getting the attention of the children. "Alright, come back to the class room to finish the next chapter," he calls out and the children comply at different rates of willingness. 

He approaches the gate, standing right on the other side where Rose is. "Good morning. I'm Ilsoari Gandethus, how may I be of service?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Rose knocks on the gate and she can see a number of kids on the patio at this time. The look up from eating their lunch... it seems it's their recess.
> 
> One of the young girls grins at her from there. "Hiya!" she says, and then runs to the back. "Master Gandethus! There's an elf knocking on the door! (I think she's a hero...)"  she whispers the last part.
> 
> ...


 
Rose examines the building. "This is one of those corrals where the children are kept? A school was it. I was just curious. I am Rose, it's nice to see so many little ones peacefully existing, especially after all that's been going on. I have some of my own, but they're all out on their own now, one is seeing the world and the other had gone into the lands that are owned by House Thrune east of here...Cheliax..."

Rose trails off for a moment. "Was any part of this place damaged in the attack or was anything taken?" she asks suddenly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2021)

Addo seems to consider this a moment then prepares a counter offer, "I can understand where you're at.  Might I suggest a slight change?"  He smiles politely, the sort of smile given to many enthusiastic-but-uninformed carpenter customers before continuing, "your concern for Kathrine does you well, but these men know you and are friends and co-workers.  It's unlikely that they will allow word to slip while you are around."

"I am new to the city, and though I might be recognized from last night my motivations are not so obvious.  Allow me to talk to these men, see if I can't sort out who you should really be interested in, and we can discuss what to do from there once we know the information?"

"In return, I would ask that you return to the store for the afternoon.  Have an honest, open talk with Shailyss.  Listen to what she says, and remember what I have told you.  On my honor I worry that the girl is hurting, and needs a friendly word from her father."  His voice is full with honest concern.  "I will come see you in a few hours, and we can talk about our next steps."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

Ilsoari gives a sensible chuckle at the mention of the corral. "Ah, I can see that, some of the children are quite rowdy. The orphans a bit more in a way," he gestures to the second floor of the building. It appears the school also doubles as an orphanage. "Well met Rose... or perhaps you prefer _Merielle_?" he offers, changing to Elven. _"I apologize if my elven is a bit rusty. It's been a while since I traveled in company of your people." _

His brow furrows at the mention of something being taken. _"No, not that I noticed anyway. I was just leading the orphans to the square and thankfully managed to get them all inside to safety. Color Spray was quite effective to keep the goblins at bay. No goblin made it past this gate and while I haven't checked my collection on the basement, I highly doubt they took anything," _he explains, then gives her a thoughtful glance. _"Why? Did Belor figure out why they attacked? I hadn't heard them having this particular behavior. I adventured a bit in my youth and they never were so bold."

==========_

Ven is taken back but seems to give a good thought at what Addo is offering. "I guess, you are right... Fine, fine. I'll go talk with Shailyss and see what all the fuss is about. But I won't be mad if you rough him up if you find him first," he smiles, patting him in the back and leaves.

The young men have gone ahead to Risa's Place. This tavern is a favorite of the locals if only because its out-of-the-way location ensures strangers rarely come by... so when Addo walks in, he immediately attracts the attention of everyone present. He notices the young men had taken a table in the back.

There's a well buit Shoanti man with long hair (unusual as the more traditional shoanti still shave their heads), two mid-twenty-something Varisian lads and a fourth man who looks a bit more casual than the rest. Perhaps someone who runs the books at the mill? The four men hush each other when they see Addo approaching, and just give him a polite nod.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 10, 2021)

Addo pauses at the bar to purchase a pitcher of ale before approaching the table.  "Greetings," he says warmly.  "Addo Venatinus of Iomedae, new to town though I seem to be seeing a lot of it."  He glances at the four men in turn, returning their nods.  "Despite my rather unusual first day in your city I'm a carpenter by trade, it's been my experience that my work goes better when I know something of the men my job depends on."  He sets the pitcher down in offer to refill any drinks they might have.

"I know I'm interrupting your lunch but I would hope I could join you for a few minutes."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 10, 2021)

Mirenia takes the script as it's offered, turning it over slightly before flipping through. She scans through some of the musical numbers and lines, then glances up at Cyrdark. "I had a feeling that's where this was going," she says with a quiet laugh, before nodding. "Well...okay, sure. If I can help make sure the show still goes on, how am I to decline? I warn you, though, I'm a much more experienced singer than I am an actress..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Ilsoari gives a sensible chuckle at the mention of the corral. "Ah, I can see that, some of the children are quite rowdy. The orphans a bit more in a way," he gestures to the second floor of the building. It appears the school also doubles as an orphanage. "Well met Rose... or perhaps you prefer _Merielle_?" he offers, changing to Elven. _"I apologize if my elven is a bit rusty. It's been a while since I traveled in company of your people." _
> 
> His brow furrows at the mention of something being taken. _"No, not that I noticed anyway. I was just leading the orphans to the square and thankfully managed to get them all inside to safety. Color Spray was quite effective to keep the goblins at bay. No goblin made it past this gate and while I haven't checked my collection on the basement, I highly doubt they took anything," _he explains, then gives her a thoughtful glance. _"Why? Did Belor figure out why they attacked? I hadn't heard them having this particular behavior. I adventured a bit in my youth and they never were so bold."_



Rose smiles at the mention of her real name, but her smile fades as he begins to talk about the Goblin attack. "It struck me as odd too, I've come to be very well versed in Goblins and they've been a problem for me in the past. They rarely have been any kind of bold or brazen even when I was completely alone." 

It takes a moment for Rose to gather the words she wants to say and how best to put them in Common. "I would wonder if something was taken from them or they needed something from within the city, though even with all my experience I don't know what a Goblin needs," Rose says. 

"Did you know the man who passed away in that fire years ago?" her voice is blunt, the change in tone is lightning fast. Even if that man had some involvement with Goblins, would anyone know or would anyone say?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 10, 2021)

The young men look at each other surprised when he mentions he's a carpenter. 

Like Addo was some kind of lost family, they all go "no, no it's alright, sure, take a seat, -eh, sir."

The shoanti fellow pulls a chair from an empty table at the side and grins raising his tankard. "Karaz, that's the name. Pleasure to meet you sir. I wouldn't have thought you worked the trade. You look like when that guy Jasper came to town. All armor, a paladin of Abadar, but I guess I shouldn't be surprised he turned out the best accountant the Mercantile League ever had," he laughs.

"Benny here is not bad at numbers either," one of the Varisians say and punches the lithe man with a cleaner shirt in the arm. Benny just shrugs, laughing nervously, shaking his head and taking a sip of his ale. "I'm Ibor, and this one here is Morian," he pats the other Varisian's shoulder.

Benny leaves his drink, and straights up with a more business like pose. "If you are looking for work, we are certainly in need of an extra hand. We have been running non-stop for the last few weeks. The Scarnetti family just managed to strike a deal with the Mayor to allow us to keep the logsplitter running until late at night for a month. Magnimar is always hungry for wood... and we got a big order right now. It's noisy, but it's going to be a lot of money," he says with a knowing smile and a glint in his eye. His friends raise their ales. "Aye!"

Benny nods to them then turns again to Addo. "But if you are more of the crafting sort, then you could check with the Carpenter's Guild. I think they have several projects right now with the farms. Raising barns and that sort of stuff." 

========

Gandethus thinks for a second. "Mmhh, interesting idea. I'm not entirely sure if the goblins would care for something in particular enough to do something like this. Their lives are short and violent. Something religious perhaps?"

He blinks a bit, crossing his arms. "You speak of Ezakien Tobyn? Well, technically, I did," he sighs looking back at the classroom. "He was... a man of the clothes. A bit too strict for a follower of Desna if you ask me," he shrugs. "He insisted on homeschooling his ward, Nualia," he grows quiet for a moment. "She had a lonely life, one or two friends if any... it didn't help children can be harsh with their jokes and games..." he shakes his head. "I do what I can, but sometimes even that feels like it's not enough." 

"I beg your pardon, I'm rambling now," he apologizes. "I need to go back to the class. I'll check today to see if anything is missing in the basement and ask the children if they lost anything since yesterday. Would that be fine with you?"

If Rose accepts, he offers his hand through the gate to shake it and returns with his students.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2021)

Addo takes the offered seat with a smile, "Addo is fine, no need for formality."  He nods to each in turn as they are introduced giving them a due acknowledgment.  "I would be lying if I suggested the calling wasn't hard at times, Dina must have been blessed with patience of a saint to put up with all my travel.  But there's advantage to it too, I get to see many different places I wouldn't otherwise and of course there's the feeling that comes from being where you are needed when you are needed."  He gives a short, warm laugh.  "But at the same time, these hands have spent far longer holding tools than swords," he gestures briefly, though metal gauntlets hide any proof of his words.  "But I'm not here to recruit for the Lady of Valor, just looking to get a feel for the people of the city."

"Please, eat and drink, don't let my presence stop you."  He smiles encouragingly, "the mill running must be a blessing, I've seen what happens when coin gets tight.  But keep in mind the others that are disturbed by it."  He allows just a hint of preaching into his voice, "if coin is being freely spent, that helps the whole town, which will help to ease any hurt feelings from the noise."  He reverts to a more casual tone, "make sure that the good is spread around, basically.  That makes for a strong community."

"I tend to be more odd-jobs construction.  Might be that I stop by the guild and see if they need an extra hand.  It's been a long time since I've been in one place long enough to think on membership to a guild though."  He shrugs slightly at the last.  "What's your take on them?  Would they be overly hurt by an extra set of hands in their domain?"

"Seems I've already made a mess of things in town, the general store's already banned me from the premise."  He chuckles dryly at this, "I've never been much for words and apparently I put my foot in my mouth with Ven's daughter, the lass running the general store.  I'd really prefer not to make any more enemies in the city."

He'll continue with casual conversation but he'll also try to take the measure of the men and their reactions.

*Sense Motive - Karaz*: 1d20 (16) + 7 *Total*: 23
*Sense Motive - Benny*: 1d20 (14) + 7 *Total*: 21
*Sense Motive - Ibor*: 1d20 (5) + 7 *Total*: 12
*Sense Motive - Morian*: 1d20 (8) + 7 *Total*: 15


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2021)

Just then, food if brought to the young men. The tavern's specials  Peppers ’n’ Pig (Skewers of wild boar and hot peppers) and Risa’s Spiced Potatoes (Potato wedges, garlic, onions melted butter, and spices). 


There are a few things Addo can tell as he speaks...


Benny has been keeping a watchful eye on the door of the tavern. Even if he has a cool face, there's a concern in his mouth. Addo notices Karaz gives him a wordless _'relax, all good'_ nod.



> He smiles encouragingly, "the mill running must be a blessing, I've seen what happens when coin gets tight. But keep in mind the others that are disturbed by it." He allows just a hint of preaching into his voice, "if coin is being freely spent, that helps the whole town, which will help to ease any hurt feelings from the noise." He reverts to a more casual tone, "make sure that the good is spread around, basically. That makes for a strong community."



Benny stops from taking a bite from his potatoes hearing this. Something about this statement seemed to bring a small frown to his face... shame? guilt? The other thing Addo notices is that he only ordered the potatoes and what looks like the cheapest cider available. His companions seem much more willing to spend their money on some delicious lunch. A bit weird as his friends look the worker types and him the site's manager so that generally means he should be earning more than the rest. 

"Nah, I don't think the Guild would turn down one of the heroes of Sandpoint," Ibor chuckles. "Maybe I can put word on you. If you get that job then they will surely finish their projects quicker and ask for more wood. More late night shifts, double the pay, heh!" He jokes.  



> "Seems I've already made a mess of things in town, the general store's already banned me from the premise." He chuckles dryly at this, "I've never been much for words and apparently I put my foot in my mouth with Ven's daughter, the lass running the general store. I'd really prefer not to make any more enemies in the city."



Benny tenses and Karaz half chokes on his ale hearing the word Ven's daughter. "_Sorry, cof cof_," Karaz pats his chests. "That went down the wrong way."

"Ah yes, the Vinder girls, you have to be careful what you say around them," Ibor says offhandedly. "It's easy to get on their bad side."

Morian chuckles. "More like their bedsi-" he stops himself halfway, realizing what he was going to say, as Benny slowly puts his tankard down and just stares at him as if daring him to keep talking. The other two clear their throats. 

"Is that Risa? Oh, good! I love her stories," Ibor immediately changes the subject turning to Addo, and gesturing him to an old blind woman that has just been lead from the second floor and now is helped to sit by the bar. "That's the owner of the tavern," he explains. "Every week she shares some of the most fantastic tales you ever heard from her adventuring days. I mean, I know there's a bunch of other retired adventures in town, but only Risa is the one willing to talk about it. Not even Ameiko does that. _It's a shame she's turned blind..._" Ibor whispers to Addo.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "Nah, I don't think the Guild would turn down one of the heroes of Sandpoint," Ibor chuckles. "Maybe I can put word on you. If you get that job then they will surely finish their projects quicker and ask for more wood. More late night shifts, double the pay, heh!" He jokes.


Addo nods.  "It would be a kindness if you could mention I might stop by.  Not clear how long I'll be in Sandpoint but never hurts to have a good word in."  He continues his polite conversational tone as he speaks, "I wouldn't say I'm a hero though.  Just in the right place with the right skills to make a difference.  It's all any of us can really do."



soulnova said:


> "Is that Risa? Oh, good! I love her stories," Ibor immediately changes the subject turning to Addo, and gesturing him to an old blind woman that has just been lead from the second floor and now is helped to sit by the bar. "That's the owner of the tavern," he explains. "Every week she shares some of the most fantastic tales you ever heard from her adventuring days. I mean, I know there's a bunch of other retired adventures in town, but only Risa is the one willing to talk about it. Not even Ameiko does that. _It's a shame she's turned blind..._" Ibor whispers to Addo.


Addo considers the elderly adventurer and replies quietly, "aye, old age can be tragic."  More conversationally he continues, "a number of adventurers you say?  That's a rare profession to see, much less ones that retire from it.  Seems a blessing for Sandpoint though, to have such depths of experience here."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia slips fully inside now, taking his question for an invitation, though a thin brow hikes as well. "Ah -- I'm flattered, Cyrdrak, but I don't know what I could possibly do to help in a situation like this..." However, her thoughts drifted towards the advice Belor gave just hours previously. The town needed a return to normalcy, above all else...and she certainly wouldn't get them there avoiding all possible responsibility. Perhaps she _could_ do this.
> 
> "...still, you're a friend of _gran amma_." She pulls back her hood, offering the producer a hesitant smile. "Alright. What can I do to help?"



Cyrdrak beams a smile and shows her a seat in front as well. "Mirenia, my lovely, acting skill is one thing, but to make a play truly memorable, it's a group effort," he says opening his arms towards the scenario and everyone present. "We can help out with the lines... and I do have a bit of magic that can give you an edge to impress everyone out here, but I rather save that one for the grand finale..."

"You see, the last song needs to be something out of this world. It's the climax of the story. If it fails to deliver, the play it's only going to get a lukewarm reception," he explains. "I can compliment as your supporting actor, but... sadly, I'm not as good as I would like with music. You seem to have that covered from what I was able to hear."

He turns to two females at his side. "Lyla and Marah can very well harmonize with you as well... with all of this, you could very well do something amazing... of course, if you wish so, you can spin and try something new with the song. I trust your judgement," he hands her the lyrics and the music sheets to review.

(( He will provide a +2 on your Perform/Cha check to acting, placing it at 15 if you take 10, which is more than enough to please the crowd. He's looking for a Memorable result on the sing check... at least a 25. The two women can provide +4 with aid another and Cyrdrak can cast Eagle Splendor on you just before the song for a +6 on your Perform Sing check... You can take 10 and get a 26 in the bag but if you want to "make it yours", you can roll 1d20 to see if you get to 30. It's a bit riskier as you would need at least a 14 to reach "extraordinary".))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> Addo nods.  "It would be a kindness if you could mention I might stop by.  Not clear how long I'll be in Sandpoint but never hurts to have a good word in."  He continues his polite conversational tone as he speaks, "I wouldn't say I'm a hero though.  Just in the right place with the right skills to make a difference.  It's all any of us can really do."
> 
> 
> Addo considers the elderly adventurer and replies quietly, "aye, old age can be tragic."  More conversationally he continues, "a number of adventurers you say?  That's a rare profession to see, much less ones that retire from it.  Seems a blessing for Sandpoint though, to have such depths of experience here."



Ibor nods. "Yeah, I mean, you have the headmaster of the school, Hosk was a ranger, Ameiko made a fortune for a couple of years and she's set off for life it seems... there's also Jasper, he's kind of new as well, I heard he was a Paladin adventurer for a few years but decided to leave that behind when he came to Sandpoint," he considers who else might have been an adventurer. "uh... I think Veznutt from the Map Store was an explorer of some sort, he came to the town looking for a treasure but I think he fell in love with the scenery. The thing is, most of them have their own business thanks to that." 

"Yes, adventuring is very profitable," Benny says more to himself than to the others.

"I would LOVE to go out and try but, I have terrible luck and just got a baby boy at home. I don't want to risk him growing without his da," Karaz says with honesty with a serious face and Addo might get the impression he knows too well about that experience. 

"Nah, I'm fine, the mill is good enough right now, even if the Scarnetti a bit uptight," Morian shrugs. 

Benny looks at Addo. "The Scarnetti are one of the 4 local noble families. They own this log mill and the wheat mill down the road as well," he explains.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 11, 2021)

Rose does accept the handshake and sets off to meet up with the others


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2021)

Alright, at this time, Rose, Sayuri and Gorrendux are in the same place. 

If you wish to get a sense of the region for tomorrow, you can get a map from Veznutt Parooh, the gnome cartographer at The Way North.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 11, 2021)

Mirenia listens intently, glancing over at Lyla and Marah to offer a slow nod, before her gaze drifts back to Cyrdark. Slowly, the Varisian stands, the script falling to her side. 

"If I'm already relying on you all to see this through as far as the acting goes...the least I can do is give it my all when it comes to this song, isn't it?" She smiles faintly giving Cyrdark a wink. "I owe to you...Sandpoint...and also Miss Allishanda, no?" 

(Mirenia intends to make it her own and roll!)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 11, 2021)

"Adventuring can be profitable, I suppose."  Addo seems unconvinced himself, but he doesn't think now is the place for an extensive debate.  "I can tell you from the perspective of one much older, there's no replacement for time with loved ones though, not all the money in the world."  He smiles warmly at the workers before rising.

"My last moment of preaching, if you have them, do right by them.  Money might seem to make a difference there, but I can tell you truthfully it's time that you'll never get back.  Thank you  for the time, gentlemen, I'm sure I'll see you around." 

If he is able to, Addo will find the others, there's a few things he feels it's wise to bring them up to speed on before visiting Ven.

((Brief post, will follow up in the morning))


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 11, 2021)

briaremma said:


> "Are you going to go see the Old Light?" she asks, hesitating a bit before adding, all in a rush, "Can I come along? If you do?"


*"Yes Sayuri, I like the idea of taking a closer look, put my hands on the actual stone blocks of that amazing structure. Professor Quink resides very close to it, we were just there, but taking a closer look is a sound next step. I am happy to hike back in that direction whenever you'd like."*

Looking up, down, left, and right, Gorrendux soaks in the sights of the town of Sandpoint. He contents himself with tagging along with Sayuri and Rose. When Rose visits the General Store, Gorrendux likewise will take the opportunity to purchase a *heavy mace* for 12 gold pieces. To avoid being overloaded, Gorrendux will leave his rope behind at the Rusty Dragon (unless someone else wants to lug 50' of cheap rope around).

If there is a moment where it's just Gorrendux and *Sayuri*, he will whisper, *"I sense it is a secret, your ... fox-ish-nish? I can keep it a secret if you like. Is it a blessing? Or a curse?"*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2021)

Cyrdrak claps. "You head her... Tonight we will make history! They will talk of this play for years to come! Let's go!" He starts directing people to their places for the rehearsals, sends errand boys to let the town know the play still is tonight and he goes over the lines with Mirenia during the rest of the afternoon.


Most of the other members of the party are easy to find back on Main street, except for Mirenia who they soon learn will be on the play tonight...

*That night...*

The theater is packed. There's people sitting in the hallways and several onlookers at the door. Cyrdrak arrives gently leading Madame Mvashti by the arm. The people move to give way to the respected Varisian elder. Cyrdrak smiles and waves, likely savoring his sudden  increase of reputation among the locals. The front row has been reserved for the Mayor, Madame Mvashti, Jasper Korvarski (who's face is all red with every pair of eyes looking in his general direction), and the rest of the Heroes of Sandpoint... and...

Ameiko arrives behind them shortly after with an usual expression of disdain.  Cyrdrak notices her arrival and smirks. "Oh, look who's here. Ready to accept defeat, Ameiko?"

"Not at all, I came to hear my friend sing," Ameiko shrugs.

"Well, you may still learn a thing or two about acting, you are so young after all," Cyrdrak assures her. "I saved you a front seat. I want you to have a good spot and when the play is over, I'm sure you will take back your words."

"Always so full of yourself, Cyrdrak. Don't count on it!" she rolls her eyes taking a seat. The people around become a bit tense, but as Cyrdrak goes to the backstage to finish the last preparations, the excitement quickly returns to the crowd. It seems this is not only a play... but some kind of bet.

Madame Mvashti chuckles at this and elbows Jasper on his side. "They're good," you hear her whisper. Jasper just gulps and seems to sink a bit in his seat.

((Anyone with sense motive can roll for Ameiko and Cyrdrak's exchange as well.))


The play starts...

A story of betrayal, of struggle against adversity, of the meaning of fate, of the transcendence of love, of learning to believe and trust in others and rely on them...

The acting is handled beautifully. After everything that happened yesterday, it is cathartic in a way for her. A woman looking for answers, a hidden enemy, a group of people coming together... no wonder Cyrdrak said she was perfect for the role. For his part, every time Cyrdrak is on scene a number of young ladies can be heard sighing and swooning, but the bard focuses on the lines and only breaks eye contact with Mirenia to give a quick fortuitous glance at Jasper once or twice during the play.

Then, it is time... as the final confrontation and song are about to start, Cyrdrak casts the spell on Mirenia backstage. "Go make their jaws fall to the floor, my dear, this is your moment."

Perform check please.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 12, 2021)

Mirenia may not have much experience in theater (and even her skill in singing was gained self taught, rather than any opera hall) but she _is_ thoughtful and patient in learning her lines. She knows where her strengths lie, but doesn't try to leave everything to the others when it comes to rehearsing. It's last minute, but luckily, the Varisian's chops as a performer were gained improvising. And in no small way, the subject matter of the play resonates not just with what was currently happening, but with tragedy that had struck Sandpoint, and her own family, but half a decade prior...

She has an easy time working alongside Cyrdrak and the rest of the crew; all she really had to do was adjust to the rhythm they already had going. Her lines are forceful when they need to be, forlorn when appropriate, joyous when it meets a need, and doting in all the right ways. She exchanges a brief but meaningful nod with Cyrdrak when she catches his cue, looking to the audience as she begins her song. It speaks to the changes that they Harpy Queen had gone through, all throughout the play. How she'd changed, the mantle had demanded much of her, how things had been simple before...and how she could use help. The future was uncertain...and though she'd been hard on herself, she was determined to see things through to their end. Things had changed...would never go back to the way they were, and she understood that now.


_I’ve been so hard on myself, yeah _
_Even my family can tell and they barely saw what I felt 
I wouldn’t wish this on my enemy or anyone else 

It’s not the same, it’s not the same, it’s not the same, 
It’s not the same as before 
It’s not the same anymore 
And it’s fine, because 

I’ve learnt so much from before 
Now I’m not sure on advice 
There’s no excuses at all 
No point in feeling upset, won’t take my place on the floor 
I’ll stand up straight like I’m tall
It’s up to me no one else 
I’m doing this for myself 
It’s not the same anymore 
It’s better 
It got better 
It’s not the same anymore _
_It’s better_

When the climaxes within the song come around, she really does give it her all, belting out her lines with authority, volume, and confidence that fills the Sandpoint Theater wall to wall. Shades of very real, and still resonate emotion bleed into her voice...and not always at the right times. The lyrics and melodies hit her hard, and it shows by the time she has finished the piece.

*#Perform (Song) - The Finale, Hero Point!*: 1d20 (*1*) + 24 *Total*: 25


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2021)

The crowd stands up at the end clapping and cheering for an unique and memorable performance. You see Cyrdrak sighing in relief on the side stage, also clapping along. The cast comes out for an encore, and there's more than a few tears in their eyes. There's certainly tears on Madame Mvashti's eyes. Jasper gives her his arm to help her stand up and clap along the others.

Someone throws a rose at her feet, and she catches glimpse of Aldern mesmerized by her performance clapping effusively.  "Bravo! Amazing!"


The play is a success! It will certainly be in the mouths of everyone for the whole week at least!


----------



## briaremma (Apr 12, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> If there is a moment where it's just Gorrendux and *Sayuri*, he will whisper, *"I sense it is a secret, your ... fox-ish-nish? I can keep it a secret if you like. Is it a blessing? Or a curse?"*



She shifts, rubbing at the back of her neck, and flashes him a hesitant sort of grin as they walk. 

"If you...it's not.." Sayuri starts, obviously unsure how to approach the explanation, before she shakes her head pointedly, auburn hair swinging, and starts again. "Neither a blessing nor a curse, simply...something which _is_. A dual nature. Something I've always been and always shall be."

A sidelong glance at Gorrendux, half-orc. "It's a secret in the sense that others...can be cruel to those who are different. Sometimes in unexpected and rather terrible ways..._You _know that, I think, Mr. Tallowscar." 

Her expression shifts as Rose approaches, the smile becoming more casual, a certain bubbly enthusiasm rising up in her voice as she falls back into the role of Guide to Sandpoint and leads the other two amongst the shops to purchase supplies. Sayuri herself picks up a lighter, more agile *mace*, along with a wicked looking little *crossbow* she tucks into an already bulging satchel. 

-----

For the evening's entertainment, she chooses a rather daring gown in royal blue; she's owned it since the last time the traders came to Sandpoint, but has never had the excuse (or the separation from her mother's discerning eye) to wear it before. But where better than the front row of the theatre on opening night? 

She watches the play and the performance with glittering eyes, and when Mirenia's song is complete, she's on her feet applauding with all the enthusiasm she's got in her tiny form.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 12, 2021)

briaremma said:


> A sidelong glance at Gorrendux, half-orc. "It's a secret in the sense that others...can be cruel to those who are different. Sometimes in unexpected and rather terrible ways..._You _know that, I think, Mr. Tallowscar."


Nodding solemnly, Gorrendux says to *Sayuri *quietly,* "Indeed I do. I shall be discrete. And you should just call me Gorrendux. On a separate note, what did you think of Ameiko's reaction there to Cyrdak? She had not struck me as the type of person to hold grudges, so it makes me think there's something significant under the surface there."*

Gorrendux watches the play and Mirenia's performance, enjoying it quietly. He thinks about how somber and serious most Pharasmins tend to be, and reflects that most of his spiritual brethren probably would eschew entertainment such as this. He has seen very few such musical performances. Then, the Half-Orc realizes he's been tapping his foot along to the beat, and finds such a phenomenon curious.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2021)

Mirenia will have a +2 on Diplomacy in Sandpoint during the remainder of this week thanks to her performance.
The rest of the party has a +1 for their association with her.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 12, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Nodding solemnly, Gorrendux says to *Sayuri *quietly,* "Indeed I do. I shall be discrete. And you should just call me Gorrendux. On a separate note, what did you think of Ameiko's reaction there to Cyrdak? She had not struck me as the type of person to hold grudges, so it makes me think there's something significant under the surface there."*



"Gorrendux, then. And...thank you. For your discretion, and your friendship!" Sayuri accepts, with a gleaming smile (and her teeth are just the slightest bit too sharp to quite read as human, to those who are looking), before she giggles at his question about Ameiko, adds, casually, if somewhat unhelpfully, in a low whisper between them, "Oh, that's just The Bet. Don't worry about them. If Mei-mei was _really _mad, she wouldn't talk to him at all, I think..." 

She glances over at Addo, nearby, as the audience's applause begins to scatter and fade out, cants her head curiously, asks, "Did you manage to smooth it over with Shayliss, Mr. Addo? Or should we still avoid the general store for a while?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 12, 2021)

briaremma said:


> She glances over at Addo, nearby, as the audience's applause begins to scatter and fade out, cants her head curiously, asks, "Did you manage to smooth it over with Shayliss, Mr. Addo? Or should we still avoid the general store for a while?"


Addo considers this a moment and then shrugs slightly.  "I'm not entirely sure to be honest, the situation seems to be getting more complicated.

"My estimate is that Shailyss' behavior stems from wanting to get attention from her father, even if she needs do negative things to attract it."  He left the details of the latter vague.  "Her father is concerned with his other daughter's courting behavior.  I'm fairly certain I've identified the target there, but I'm not entirely sure the entire situation."

"I believe the man cares for Katherine, at least in a young-lovers sense.  But I also get the impression he might have some less noble endeavors going on."  He shakes his head futilely.  "I need to go talk to Ven yet today and see where things are there.  My immediate take on the man is he'll want a rather direct confrontation with the young suitor; experience tells me though that this does not tend to work well."

"I suspect my status with the general store might well depend on how well I can leverage that particular conversation."  He shakes his head in mild disbelief of the situation.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 12, 2021)

"His daughter's courting beh-" Sayuri begins, blinking at Addo with distinct surprise in amber eyes, before she puts one hand on her hip, and asks, laughter under her tone, "You've gotten yourself involved in trying to work out Kat Vinder's love life? You got here, what, _two days ago_? Poor thing." 

She shakes her head, amusement still twitching behind her lips, and offers, "You want me to come with you? Try to help you...leverage?" 

The way she says that last, it could mean _all sorts of things_. Sayuri can be awfully creative, when she needs to be. Or wants to be.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 12, 2021)

"I wasn't terribly skilled at the pitfalls when dealing with my own kids," Addo says shaking his head in disbelief.  "Or with my wife, if we're being totally honest.  But my instinct here says that this situation will get out of hand if left to itself.  If I can do something to help guide it to a better conclusion, I feel obligated to do so."

"I have no objection if you want to come along, you certainly can't make more of a mess of the situation than I already have."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 12, 2021)

"How kind of you! You say that, because you haven't spoken to my mother." Sayuri jokingly replies, with a smirk, but her expression grows more solemn, after a moment, and she considers all of what he's said. 

"I do at least know the folks involved. Maybe I can warn you, before you step into another complicated situation you didn't see coming."

She tries to leave it at that, but a certain base honesty compels her to add, with the slightest flush of shame across freckled cheeks, "Also, I totally want to know what's going on. Town's been trying to figure it out for _months._"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 12, 2021)

Addo frowns slightly at the idea of contributing to the town gossip but ultimately moves on.  "Our first step is to talk to Ven, see how he reacts, and maybe see how things have settled with Shailyss."  He considers this a moment then amends, "might want to be on your toes, just in case."

Addo will check out the general store hoping that Ven will still be there.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 12, 2021)

Sayuri nods, murmurs, "I always am." before she drifts along in Addo's wake (still in her daring silk theatre gown) toward the general store. They don't make it all the way there before she spots Van Vinder in the crowd, presumably making his own way home from the play. 

The young woman nudges Addo's shoulder, nods silently toward the man with a questioning expression.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2021)

Indeed, Ven is finishing talking with some of the other townsfolk. He sees Sayuri and Addo approaching. 

"Hey there," he smiles at Addo. "Well, I hope you had better luck? Heh. I asked Sheyliss if she wanted to come see the play but she said she had better things to do. See? She's fine," he waves. "Were you... ehem... were you able to find out _anything_?" he asks Addo and gives Sayuri a curious glance., not sure if she knows what they are talking about.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 12, 2021)

Addo nods and approaches Ven with his best smile.  "Ah, that is too bad, I would think this would have been a good chance for you to bond."  He frowns slightly internally as to his next course of action there, but continues with little pause.  "I had a good conversation with the young gentlemen of the lumber mill.  And I hope I can put at least some of your concerns to rest."

"I will tell you directly, I am fairly confidant that the individual in question has good intent with regards to Kathrine.  As with all young love I can't promise you that will always be the case, but he seems to have an appropriate sense of honor in regards to the relationship."  He does his best to keep his tone positive, despite the vagueness of the conversation.

"Before I say more, I want to offer a caution.  This will work out better for everyone if Kathrine is allowed to come to you, rather than forcing the issue.  I've three daughters myself, I can tell you from experience that attempts to interject into their relationships can go _very_ poorly." He places a heavy hand on the man's shoulder, "ask yourself, has your attempts so far brought you closer or further from her? At this point you at least know where she is and you can be a safe place for her to return to if she needs to." There's weight in his voice, clearly aware of problems that can arise.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2021)

Ven is speechless while Addo talks. His face shows how he goes from all the spectrum of emotions from confused, angry, frustrated, concerned and finally resignation as his shoulders drop... "But, you can't ask me that. She's my baby girl... my eyes, my heart and my smile. If he takes her away, _what I am to do?_" he lowers his voice. He swallows, trying clearly not to make a scene or attract any more attention to himself. He shakes his head. "I still don't think they are good enough, what to they know about how to care of a lady like my girl? She's had a good life, I wouldn't accept nothing less," he warns them. "I... I sleep on this tonight, talk to my wife... good night..." he excuses himself and returns home silently.

Addo and Sayuri look at Ven go and at least he seems to have finally taken a hint that maybe he will try something else. The possibility of losing Katherine completely terrifies him and Addo has been kind enough to give him an alternative solution he might be willing to try.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2021)

Addo lets out a slow breath, apparently relieved that at least one member of their family is willing to listen to his advice.  He would make a note to follow up with them when time allowed.

After Ven leaves the war priest muses, "I suppose what remains is do we try and make sure her intended isn't up to anything too nefarious?  Or count our successes for one day?"


----------



## briaremma (Apr 12, 2021)

"_Too _nefarious?" Sayuri repeats, raising a brow. "You are a continual surprise." 

She smiles, softly, looking after the retreating fatherly form, and then shrugs, looking back to her warpriest companion. "By all means, let's make sure sweet Benny really is sweet. Sounds like you already had some thoughts in that direction..." 

A beat. "Breaking into his bedroom? Office?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 12, 2021)

If the party decides to head out to the lumber mill, they would hear it working once they leave the bustling street in front of the Theater. You in fact come across Ibor who is walking the opposite direction. "Oh... uh good night! Was the play good? Are you going to Risa's Place?"


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 12, 2021)

While Sayuri and Addo head off to interact with the proprietor of the General Store, Gorrendux waits around for Mirenia, to congratulate her on the lovely performance. He watches the other spectators, and reflects on the town's resilience after yesterday's trauma. "There were skeletons here just yesterday, and everything seems perfectly normal today. Unreal," he whispers to himself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 12, 2021)

Mirenia takes her bow, the broadest smile she's displayed in years plastered on her face despite the sorrow she had to embrace in order to unearth that performance. Leaning over, she picks up the rose sent by Aldern, flashing the young man a smile before she can help it. She bows with the cast, withdrawing backstage once the applause dies down. After speaking with and thanking Cyrdrak afterwards, she goes to find the party, still holding the rose she'd been given.

"Thank you," she tells Gorrendux with a slight bow of her head. "I'm just glad you enjoyed it. Cyrdrak had quite a bit riding on this, and I felt the town needed something...else to talk about, right now." She looks around. "Has anyone seen the young Foxglove? I wished to speak with him briefly..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2021)

briaremma said:


> "_Too _nefarious?" Sayuri repeats, raising a brow. "You are a continual surprise."
> 
> She smiles, softly, looking after the retreating fatherly form, and then shrugs, looking back to her warpriest companion. "By all means, let's make sure sweet Benny really is sweet. Sounds like you already had some thoughts in that direction..."
> 
> A beat. "Breaking into his bedroom? Office?"


"Everyone has their secrets and their own personal demons to wrestle," Addo explains.  "Not all of them merit major intervention, some will even foster personal growth to overcome.  But something feels off here to me."

Addo considers this a moment, just exactly what was he willing to get into over what was little more than a hunch.  "He seems sensitive over money," he says after a moment.  "Given that the mill seems to be quite profitable, he should have ample income there, his coworkers are all happy at least."

"Breaking into places sounds a bit much.  But I would like to keep an eye on him just to be sure.  I was thinking of helping out with the workers tonight.  If he were to leave the office unattended I suppose it wouldn't hurt if you slipped in to see if there was any sign of anything inappropriate?  Just for the sake of making sure."

((I'm crashing early tonight, if this seems reasonable to everyone Addo will volunteer to help at the mill for the last few hours.  He'll keep an eye for any signs of anything unusual while he works, and will otherwise continue polite conversation as the situation allows.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2021)

Mirenia catches glimpse of Aldern approaching with a huge smile and a bit of wetness in his eyes. "The place was packed, I could barely make my way out. My lady, you were marvelous, the best I had heard. Truly, the divas in Magnimar AND Korvosa have nothing on you."

"I wanted to tell you two things. First, I have secured some horses and a cart from Mr. Hosk for our tomorrow's little adventure. And two... Am I too bold to ask you for a drink...? _...perhaps?_" he beams a smile a the possibility. "I- I have seen several people moving to the Cracktooth's Tavern... a tradition after a play in the theater, or so I heard."


==================



soulnova said:


> If the party decides to head out towards the lumber mill, they would hear it working once they leave the bustling street in front of the Theater. You in fact come across Ibor who is walking the opposite direction. "Oh... uh good night! Was the play good? Are you going to Risa's Place?"



You find Ibor right on your way to the lumber mill.

@briaremma @EvilMoogle @Ronnam


----------



## briaremma (Apr 13, 2021)

"The play," Sayuri says, with an air of much satisfaction, "was delightful. Did you have to miss it? Poor Ibor! They have the mill going all day and night these days, huh?" 

She pauses, to glance over at the rumbling lumber mill, one hand on her hip, before declaring, "I've half a mind to march over there and have a word with them, honestly. They ought to have let you have the night off."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2021)

> "The play," Sayuri says, with an air of much satisfaction, "was delightful. Did you have to miss it? Poor Ibor! They have the mill going all day and night these days, huh?"



 "Oh, I am not complaining... not like I can, anyway. I mean, they are the Scarnettis, right?" He nervously laughs. "Don't tell them I said that," he winces.

Sayuri knows the Scarnettis are one of the four noble families of Sandpoint (Deverin, Kaijutsu, Valdermar, Scarnetti) and they are very conservative and certainly discriminate against the Shoanti and Varisian population. That Karaz, Morian and Ibor are able to be working on the lumber mill at all might be only because of Benny's help. There's also a bit few rumors that the Scarnetti have bribed officials in Magnimar to get the best contracts. The Deverins might be the the most well liked nobles of Sandpoint, but the Scarnetti are certainly the richest.



> She pauses, to glance over at the rumbling lumber mill, one hand on her hip, before declaring, "I've half a mind to march over there and have a word with them, honestly. They ought to have let you have the night off."


 "There's no need! We are all fine. Thank you. Happy to make some coin,"  he waves off. "In fact, why don't we go to Cracktooth's or uhm, Ameiko even, I'll buy you some drinks, uh? And you can tell me all about the play."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 13, 2021)

Addo gives a slight bow to the man, "I was actually making my way to the lumberyard, thought I'd see if they could use an extra set of hands.  Today's been a surprisingly quiet day for a change."  He laughs politely then continues, "not that I exactly mind that, but you know what they say about idle hands, yes?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2021)

"There's no need, really! Thank you so much. I insist, let me get the heroes of sandpoint something to drink or eat, anything is fine."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 13, 2021)

Addo smiles wearily.  "I much appreciate the offer but I'm not sure I could appreciate the drink knowing that others yet work.  Many hands make light work after all.  I'm sure I can join you after, if you are still up for it?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2021)

His lips make a fine line. "I'm sorry, but we are not allowed to let anyone in without permission of the boss," he explains. "Lord Scarnetti should be able to receive you tomorrow at his manor, I guess. I'm sure he would agree, but it's too late right now and he doesn't take kindly if we interrupt him on his off time."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2021)

Mirenia blushes faintly at his offer, pursing her lips as she regards Aldern. "You're very sweet, Sir Foxglove, but I've nowhere near the talent or experience found in those opera houses. I simply tried my best," she notes with a gentle nod. She couldn't help but feel she could've done just a bit better if she hadn't let her emotions get the best of her. "As it happens there are a few things I wished to discuss with you if you are agreeable to it." She takes his arm if it is offered on the way Cracktooth's.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2021)

Addo closes his eyes and lets out a slow breath before looking at the man.  "Please excuse me, while today has been a trying day for diplomacy for me.  My wife always told me I frequently lost debates with my tools."  His tone was dry, though there might have been hints of humor there.

"So rather than bandy words with you, I'll ask you directly."  He forces a small smile, though his tone seems weary, "is there something at the mill that you don't want _me_ to see. Or something you don't want Ven Vinder to see?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2021)

Rose really sensed none of this and is wondering why there is a sudden tension between the two men, still, she trusts Addo more than the slightly newer people around them and she isn't really all that fond of large scale groups that are just cutting down the forest and planning what to do with the wood after the fact. 

In this situation Rose does the only thing she can think of, they said someone here might have helped the Goblins. The mill is a pretty big place. 

"Should we ask you something else...what if someone were to, say...let a pack of Goblins into the city, let them run amuck and destroy buildings, property...who would benefit from that? Perhaps someone who had a hand in making things out of wood?" Rose says suddenly. 

"How has business been lately?" Rose asks. 

"You really ought to do as Addo requests. I don't like where my suspicions are leading me...or we could grab the constable of what have you?"


----------



## briaremma (Apr 13, 2021)

Sayuri pauses mid-motion; her expression suggests she had been about to crack a joke, but after Rose's accusation, all the cheer drains from her face, and she just stares between Ibor and the elven adventurer, looking a little lost. Amber eyes beg for clarification. 

"It's not anything like _that," _she says, slowly, and she wishes it were less of a question. "Ibor wouldn't. Even the _Scarnetti_ wouldn't."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 13, 2021)

Shaking his head, Gorrendux adds, "The evil that came here yesterday was connected to something supernatural. I find it difficult to imagine somebody trying to sell wood would be motivated to use a robe of bones, one of the most vile examples of dark magic I can think of."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2021)

Rose nods. "All I had was questions, I don't know much about this society, I've spend the better part of the last _sixty years_ living in the wood," she says. 

"I do know that much of the world of men is fond of gold...there's not much they can't be motivated to do if it leads to coins, nuggets, and jewels."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 13, 2021)

"I doubt they would be up to anything that bad," Addo says with a stern but even tone.  "But all the more reason to just come clean now before things get out of hand."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2021)

@Hidden Nin

"They don't know what they are missing," Aldern assures Mirenia. "In fact, I have to return to Magnimar the day after tomorrow to finish some business but I will go myself to one of these theaters and let them know they must come and give you a greater part. And if you need a place to stay, I happen to have a little townhouse in the most lovely city district while I work to restore our family mannor..."

His face lights up in delight when she accepts his arm. "Of course, anything for you. Tell me."

====

@Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @Ronnam @EvilMoogle

Ibor is taken back as he is clearly processing what they just said. "I'm sorry, _what??_" He pales.

"W-what... I-... You think-? The goblins?? We-," he gathers his thoughts. "No. No. This is not- Not at all..." he shakes his head.



> "It's not anything like that," she says, slowly, and she wishes it were less of a question. "Ibor wouldn't. Even the Scarnetti wouldn't."



"Exactly, I would never do anything like that. The Scarnetti wouldn't-" and then he hesitates as his expression darkens. He becomes very still considering it. "I don't think so... they wouldn't have something to gain from that... they don't do anything with death things or whatever that might be..."

(Knowledge Local please)

He looks nervously around, hoping they are not attracting too much attention. "Listen... please, this doesn't have anything to do with whatever happened. And... well, yes. Vinder would be very mad if he were to go in there, you know. VERY. Alright? You understand? Please, Benny has helped us so much. He's not doing anything bad, he's just-... he's not hurting anybody. If Mr.Vinder finds out, he's going to make mince out of him!" He says starting to sweat.

(If you wish you may roll sense motive as well)


----------



## briaremma (Apr 13, 2021)

"They've been doing a lot of extra work, lately," Sayuri says, thoughtfully, considering Ibor as she muses through what she's heard. Town loves to talk...and she has always found it valuable to listen. "the lumber mill, and all the grain, after all those other mills got damaged. Running all the workers ragged, I bet." 

She frowns, at how uncomfortable he looks, begins to reach out a reassuring hand. "We're not tryin' to get anybody in trouble- you or Benny or anybody. Unless it's big deal bad stuff."

A beat, before she adds, "I don't _snitch_, Ibor."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2021)

Mirenia laughs, sounding like wind chimes. "Please, do not. I'm quite fine as I am now, I don't have any plans to branch out into theater. But..." She pauses, unsure of how to react to such an offer. "If I happen to be in Magnimar and the chance comes up, I'll be certain to try and find you. How _is_ your task restoring your family manor going? Anything you could use help with?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 13, 2021)

"What is that word, snitch?" Rose asks suddenly very interested in this new thing Sayuri has said. 

 "We're not in a position to tell anyone what to do around here, but when it comes to the Goblins from the other day I'm determined to get to the bottom of it," she points to her own eyes and then points to Ibors as if to say she'll be watching him.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2021)

Aldern hesitates for a second. "Well..." he clears his throat. "It's been a big project... larger than I expected, to be fair," some of the excitement from a second ago seems to have lessen a bit. "The renovations are extensive, the house was abandoned for... _years_..." his voice grows distant but then shakes his head. "Sadly, finding workers has proven to be a challenge on it's own. There's a lot of superstition going on and they either want to charge triple the usual rate or simply refuse. I need to go back to Magnimar to take care of that." 


=====

"Thank you..." Ibor looks down, unsure of what else to say. "I can tell him you want to talk to him tomorrow... but, well, tonight he's_ indisposed_."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 13, 2021)

"There _are_ a number of talented masons in the city," she agrees. "Perhaps you could hire a priest to bless the area or some sort of spiritualist that could provide charms to your building team? That may be cheaper than a tripled rate and soothe their concerns..." the Varisian offers casually as she shoots Aldern a sidelong glance. "And, as it happens, the matter I wished to speak to you about pertains to that somewhat. A few of us were hoping to travel to the Pauper's Grave tomorrow. It pertains to some of the happenings around town, recently. I don't wish to take time from our hunt, but perhaps we could swing by after we have finished hunting?"


----------



## briaremma (Apr 13, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "What is that word, snitch?"


"You know," Sayuri says, rubbing the back of her neck and drawing patterns in the dirt with her toe. "when somebody goes and _tells_, and ruins fun things for everybody. That's a snitch." 

Her innocent expression pointedly suggests that she _of course_ means fun things like dancing and not fun things like, say, breaking into peoples' offices. 

A casual shrug, before she spins on her heel and directs her full attention to Ibor. "Well, if that's settled, I think _someone_ offered to buy a drink at Cracktooth's?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2021)

Addo seems to relax at the suggestion that Benny's indisposition is related to Ven, and while he might not exactly approve of the situation it's pretty far from the sort of thing that needs immediate intervention.  "Alright, I'll leave it be for now," the war priest finally says.

"I have been talking to Ven Vinder.  It's _possible_ that he might be calming down from his rather aggressive position.  I can't make any promises but if you relay the message to Benny -- and Kathrine for that matter -- tomorrow might be an excellent time to try to change his mind on things."  He shakes his head and mutters a brief oath.

After a moment he nods to the others, "aye, I could do with a drink after today myself."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

"Oh," Aldern blinks and considers it. "Well, I don't see why not. I just... I rather wait on the cart, if that's fine with you... I don't mind participating in the hunt but I just don't feel comfortable around..." he trails off a bit, unable to finish.  He grows frustrated and embarrassed. He orders the drinks instead.


Ibor sighs in relief. "Yeah, I can do that," he smiles, happy to have an understanding with them. They go to the tavern, leaving the lumber mill (and the young lovers) behind. They arrive a bit after Mirenia and Aldern.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 14, 2021)

"Of course," she says with a slight bow of her head. "I certainly don't wish to make you uncomfortable, and you're already being quite generous in this situation. We'll come to find you after we take a short look around to head back together?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

"That would be appreciated. I'll do my best to protect our hunting prize," he says lightening up a bit with a smile. They are brought their drinks just as the others approach.

Aldern is curious about the new lad but says nothing as Ibor asks for a round of ale for the table. Ibor doesn't drink himself saying, he *does* need to go back to finish his turn and close up shop.

Cracktooth has their own little stage, but instead of music, they specialize on stand up comedy and improv. All in all, you have a good time before you need to call it a night.

Aldern recommends leaving early so you get enough rest and prepare for the hunt first hour in the morning.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

*Toilday, 24 Rova, 4707*

You have a peaceful night and wake up early in the morning. Aldern is already waiting for you in the tables below, wearing a fancy traveling suit. He looks a bit nervous but smiles watching you come down the stairs (a bit more happy when Mirenia comes down).

"Morning! Ready for the adventure?"

It's a bit early for Ameiko to fire up the kitchen and not enough time to sit down for a proper breakfast, but she gives you a paper bag with some fruit, bread and cheese to eat on the way.

Hosk has a couple of horses outside ready, as well as a mule pulling a small wagon. Aldern will drive the wagon and you can ride the other two. "They are very tame. Just point them on the right direction. These are not for fighting tho, so don't put them directly in front of a boar... or a goblin," he warns sternly.  ((No need for ride checks to get to the wood at normal speed))

As you approach the North Gate you see that Belor has doubled the guard here (for what little guards there are active in the town) keeping a watchful eye outside for any signs of goblins and they open the door for you, wishing you good luck.


The road is fairly well maintained by the Mercantile League, at least this close to the town, and you have no problem to follow it up north.

During the trip Aldern keeps making many questions. What's the best way to wield a sword? How do you shoot? What's the best weapon on your opinion? Is it hard to fight with armor? Which one do you think would be a best fit for him? It's very clear he is eager to learn how to be a _brave_ adventurer like yourselves.

Other than that, you advance with the cliff and the sea to your left,  and to your right you see the Ravenroost, a number of ragged, broken hills. They have some isolated groups of trees, such as eucalyptus, pepperwood, and pines. Some wild animals live here, but nothing particularly harmful...

About half an hour later, you glimpse the Tickwood starting where Ravenroost ends... You would need to follow a dirt trail into it if you wish to start looking for the boars.

((Perception and Survival Checks please))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 14, 2021)

Addo rises easily after minimally indulging the night before.  Despite the day on the road he again dons his armor, now that the threat is apparent he'll keep his guard up.

He has no problem talking with Aldern though, giving him an honest overview of the various types of martial weapons he's encountered, both as an "adventurer" and as a soldier.  While he has a preference for the long sword himself he has a great deal of respect for spears and other polearms, especially for a novice that would benefit from being able to keep an extra bit of length from an opponent.

(Perception was 9+4=13 and Survival untrained 14+3=17, incoming drop bears!)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

Addo is actually able to find tracks and signs of boars in the area. He feels pretty confident to lead the party into the forest. 

At one point, the footprints start to look more fresh and he's sure their quarry it's close by. It would be best to leave the horses here and continue a bit on foot.

(( Please, perception and stealth checks from everyone ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 14, 2021)

Addo will ready his shield and sword before leading the group after the tracks, boars can be seriously dangerous.  He'll keep close to Aldern as well, hoping to shield the youth if the need arises.

(Perception 9+4=13, Stealth 5-7=-2)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

Sadly, as Addo advances, his whole armor betrays him with each step.

CLANK CLANK CLANK

A heartbeat later, he hears a growling down the path as a large creature of dark fur appears.

A territorial boar has heard him quite clearly from the bushes and comes to meet them with fury!

Aldern seems to freeze up behind Addo.

Initiatives:

*Rose 20
Mirenia 19
Sayuri 16
Addo 11*
Tickwood Boar 6
Gorrendux 5

Bold may act! @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @EvilMoogle


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2021)

As they make their way through the wood, Rose keeps an arrow gripped between her middle and ring fingers. The bow she keeps at her side as she and the others listen to Aldren rattle off questions. "You are a curious one, Aldren," she mutters at one point though it should still at a volume where he and the others can hear her. 

*Survival: 
Result: *1d20 (3) + 5* Total: *8

When the group nears the boar and she knows they're caught Rose brings the arrow in her hand to the bow in her other hand and readies her shot. She takes a deep breath, making sure that her shot is lined up. 

"We may need to spread out for this...don't give it a chance to get to too many of us at once and most of all make it run itself ragged," she suggests.

Then she fires. 

*Attack Result: *1d20 (14) + 9 *Total: *23

*Damage Result:* 1d8 (5) *Total:* 5


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2021)

Addo nods to rose and advances slightly from the party calling out at the boar, "here now, get, get!"  At the same time he braces his footing and sets his shield.  He doubts that a boar will be scared off but at least he can attract attention.

Move/Total Defense (AC becomes 24 until next turn).


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

> As they make their way through the wood, Rose keeps an arrow gripped between her middle and ring fingers. The bow she keeps at her side as she and the others listen to Aldren rattle off questions. "You are a curious one, Aldren," she mutters at one point though it should still at a volume where he and the others can hear her.


"Ah, well, you see, even with coin and connections some people simply will not respect you and... I only wish to be able to stand for my self. To be control of one's own life..." he trails off.


The arrow connects cleanly and there's a loud squeal and the boar easily takes Addo's approach as a challenge. _It's on._



Initiatives:

Rose 20
*Mirenia 19
Sayuri 16*
Addo 11
Tickwood Boar 6 (-5HP)
Gorrendux 5

Bold may act! @Hidden Nin @briaremma


----------



## briaremma (Apr 14, 2021)

Sayuri trails along with the group in the morning, and does her best to pretend she's not almost as interested as Aldern in learning the ways of true adventurers, gazing serenely out at the passing scenery while keeping her keen ears ready to catch any advice floating about. 

It's probably this that allows her to react relatively quickly to the new sound that emerges in the forest...an angry, huffing boar, ready to charge! 

She darts forward, drawing her rapier with an _almost_ practiced motion. 

Pity she has no idea how one is actually supposed to _fight_ a boar. She's heard something about spears? 

Those tusks look _awfully_ sharp...

((move up toward boar, draw weapon.  Ready action to stab at the boar if it gets in range. Attempt to look fierce.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

The wildboar charges towards Addo but he quite can get through the shield and his impeccable defense. 

Mirenia starts her Bardic performance.

Round 1
Initiatives:

Rose 20
Mirenia 19 
Sayuri 16
Addo 11
Tickwood Boar 6 (-5HP)
Gorrendux 5

Status: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

Gorrendux is up but the rest may act for Round 2 as well! @Ronnam @briaremma @EvilMoogle @Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 14, 2021)

After parrying off the boar's charge Addo pivots to strike with his sword.

*Swift Strike Anti-boar style Long Sword Technique*: 1d20 (12) + 2 *Total*: 14
*Longsword Damage*: 1d8 (6) + 1 *Total*: 7


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 14, 2021)

Feeling inspired by this fascinating singer Mirenia, Gorrendux shuffles forward and swings with his greataxe! His axehead swooshes through the air, missing the frenetic boar by a couple of feet.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

The boar grunts loudly at Addo when he gets hit. The creature looks hurt but it only enrages him further. It's likely that it will continue his attack against him.


Round 2
Initiative Order

*Rose 20
Mirenia 19
Sayuri 16*
Addo 11
Tickwood Boar 6 (-12HP)
Gorrendux 5 

Status: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg


----------



## briaremma (Apr 14, 2021)

Seeing Addo has engaged their porcine foe face to face, Sayuri decides her best option is to take the long way looping around the boar's left flank to try and get behind it (where, she notices, it _does not have pointy tusks_). She sticks to the bushes as best she can, before the last five feet, where she dashes out with a shout more fierce than the attack she levels at the pig- there's so much of it, how could she have missed that whole great big huffy thing?!?


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2021)

When Gorrendux closes in to the creature, the boar's reach is great and manages to strike him with his tusk. (Gorrendux -9hp) He is badly wounded.


Round 2
Initiative Order

*Rose 20
Mirenia 19
Sayuri 16*
Addo 11
Tickwood Boar 6 (-12HP)
Gorrendux 5 

Status: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 14, 2021)

Mirenia raises her dagger and rushes forward to meet the boar head on, stabbing opposite Sayuri with a daring charge with a battle cry.

*#CHAAARGE*: 1d20 (*1*) + 4 *Total*: 5

It is not very effective. (Full Action to Charge! AC 13.)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2021)

Round 2
Initiative Order

*Rose 20*
Mirenia 19
Sayuri 16
Addo 11
Tickwood Boar 6 (-12HP)
Gorrendux 5

Status: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

@Cardboard Tube Knight  Rose is up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2021)

Rose plucks another arrow from her quiver, aiming over the tops of her comrades in combat to take her next shot. 

*Attack Result: *1d20 (16) + 9 - 4 *Total:* 21

*Result: *1d8 (8) *Total: *8


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2021)

Rose's arrow finds its way to the creature's neck. Its legs tremble, _*staggering*_, but its eyes are still open and wild. The *ferocity* keeps it going.

Gorrendux notices this is similar to the fighting spirit of his people. The boar will continue fighting beyond dead... until it's truly brought down to the ground. ((full negative hit points))

And attack he does but without managing to land a good hit beyond Addo's shield.

Round 2
Initiative Order

Rose 20
Mirenia 19
Sayuri 16
Addo 11
Tickwood Boar 6 (-20HP, Staggered)
*Gorrendux 5*

Status: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

Gorrendux is up and then all the others can act for round 3.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 15, 2021)

Gorrendux steadily shifts a 5-foot-step to the south (setting up a potential flanking bonus for someone else). He keeps his greataxe between him and the beast as he moves cautiously, and then attacks again. As he moves, he grumbles, "These kinds of creatures are like us of orcish blood. They keep on fighting even after they should be dead." Gorrendux stabs again at the big boar, but the Half-Orc misses again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 15, 2021)

Mirenia darts to the side as Gorrendux does, her dagger flashing in her grasp as she tries to pierce the boar's side in time with the half-orc. It's not quite as effective as she'd like!

(Continuing Bardic Inspiration, 4/7 Rounds left. Standard Action to attack, 13 to hit, miss.)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 15, 2021)

Addo continues to goad at the boar, keeping his defenses up and striking, albeit a glancing blow.

((Attack 16+3=19, Damage 1+2=3))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2021)

Round 2
Initiative Order

*Rose 20*
Mirenia 19
*Sayuri 16*
Addo 11
Tickwood Boar 6 (-23HP, Staggered)
Gorrendux 5

Status: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg


----------



## briaremma (Apr 15, 2021)

As they fully surround their foe, Sayuri takes a deep, steadying breath, narrowing her eyes before she attempts another lunge in, just as the boar dodges away from her companions' blows.

And her rapier hits solidly, piercing the tough flesh and sinking into the boar's flank!

((*22 *to hit, *6 *piercing damage))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2021)

Rose notches another arrow from her quiver and fires it into the fray. 

*Result:* 1d20 (11) + 9 - 4 *Total:* 16 + 1 inspiration = *17

Result:* 1d8 (5) Total: 5 + 1 inspiration = *6*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2021)

Sayuri and Rose manage to hit it... and the beast finally collapses at your feet.

You notice Aldern had _just_ managed to get out a small short sword. "Oh... alright! You did it!" he cheers at you and clears his throat. Even then, he is still recovering the color of his face, his body is tense and his hand a bit shaky as he sheathes back the weapon.

Taking the boar back to the cart is not hard at all. If you wish, you can continue the main road until you arrive to Pauper's Grave.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 16, 2021)

"_We _did it." Sayuri corrects, rather generously, patting Aldern's shoulder in an attempt at comfort, as they wrestle the boar into the back of the waiting cart. "Adventuring is a team effort!" 

Kona, who had been hiding in the cart under the spare cloaks, takes this moment to poke his nose out, and, seeing battle with large pigs is no longer imminent, jump down to beg Sayuri for treats. The little fox, it appears, has no shame in being a non-combat member of the party.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 16, 2021)

When he spots Sayuri patting Aldern on the shoulder, Gorrendux cannot suppress rolling his eyes. He looks at the sword Aldern wears on his belt, and notes how clean and unscuffed it appears to be. The Half-Orc quietly helps load the carcass on the cart. He most certainly wants to continue on to the Pauper's Grave.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 16, 2021)

Mirenia breathes a sigh of relief, looking back at Aldern with a faint smile. Sheathing her dagger, she turns towards the others, looking them over for any injuries before she's suitably satisfied. "We work well with one another," she agrees, though makes a note to find some proper gear when they return to town. But for now...

"So, to the Pauper's Grave next?" She moved aside to give Aldern's manservants space to collect and butcher the boar now. "I know the way to there; it's but a mile out. Sir Foxglove, do you wish for us to meet you back here to travel back to town together?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2021)

When his hired servants approach to prepare the boar, Aldern looks much in control of his persona.  "That was enough excitement for one day, I think. And just like last time you were amazing, _Lady Mirenia_... your lovely voice is what made me react. It was truly inspiring. What was the name of the song? Maybe I can learn it later and help me when I need it most."




> "Sir Foxglove, do you wish for us to meet you back here to travel back to town together?"



"Yes, I can keep an eye out," Aldern nods to her.

Whether you name the song or was just an improvisation, you can hear him practicing humming to himself as you leave down the road.

The party makes good time without any further problem. Mirenia and Sayuri recognize the "sign": a small column made of stacked rocks, painted in faded blue, white and purple... it marks an old dirt trail branching towards the coast. There's quite a bit of overgrowth... it's clear there hasn't been many visitors in a long time. Sayuri is too young to remember, but Mirenia kind of puts it at 15 or so years since the last time she heard of anyone (Varisian or otherwise) that was buried here.

As the grove opens, you can see a clearing overlooking the open sea in front of you and several rows and rows of stacked stones. The only feature of note is a statue right in the middle of it. For the looks of it, a tall Varisian woman in the motion of a dancing twirl, a hand to the sky, the other holding a scarf that spins around her as if protecting her, a wreath of moss on her head.

Knowledge Religion DC 15

*Spoiler*: __ 



The statue is of Ashava, Empyrean Lord of dancers, lonely spirits and moonlight. While you can see several butterfly/star motifs painted on the stones signaling the tomb to be a follower of Desna, it appears the area has been consecrated to Ashava, as she could count herself an ally of Desna and Pharasma. 




Perception Checks please


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 16, 2021)

"Seven Storms Running..." she tells him somewhat quizzically, though with a mildly fond smile as well. Waving the young noble off, she prepares to head out with the others to the Pauper's Grave. Once they arrive, she looks up at the statue in the front of the grave with a faint smile, a wistful look in her eyes. Afterwards, she looks around intently, buckler strapped to her forearm and dagger drawn in her other hand. She looked out sharply for any signs of subtle but more recent movement or tracks, or of the growth having been disturbed.

*#Religion*: 1d20 (17) + 3 *Total*: 20
*#Perception*: 1d20 (13) + 6 *Total*: 19
*#Survival*: 1d20 (5) + 6 *Total*: 11


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 16, 2021)

Traveling with this group of relative strangers, Gorrendux keeps his eyes, ears and nostrils open for any signs of trouble, or undead, but senses nothing unusual whatsoever. When they arrive in the grove, he approaches the statue of the dancer and admires it without recognizing a thing about it.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2021)

At most, Gorrendux knows this is an Empyrian Lord, a local deity of sorts. They are outsiders who have transcended their original forms and have acquired a small spark of divinity, becoming demigods. Indeed, he doesn't remember which this one is as there are so many... Sarenrae is said to have been one of them originally.


Mirenia doesn't notice any obvious tracks. It's a bit difficult with all the overgrowth... but she and Addo realize two things:

1) Some of the stacked pillars have been toppled over and are missing the base rock. This looks intentional.
2) Two or three of the marked graves at the very edge of this boneyard seem to have "caved in". As if whatever was there has disappeared from below.

Religion Check DC 12

*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Sometimes people steal these stones for a buildings' foundation. Sadly, a too common practice in forgotten places like this one.
2) It appears the hallowing ground ends just before these "sunken" graves. This does indeed feel like the signs that a couple of these people might have turned into ghouls. They tend to create tunnels and burrows to steal the bodies from graveyards... in any case, the hallowed area should keep them from reaching the rest of the corpses here.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 16, 2021)

Greataxe in hand, the Half-Orc Gorrendux stomps over to the sunken graves for a better look. "I daresay, Pharasma would be most displeased if anyone has disturbed a gravesite." He glares around the immediate area, trying to see what could have happened here.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2021)

For the most part the place has been abandoned for several years and other than a few sunken graves and toppled stacks of rocks, you don't see anything that looks desecrated/exhumed like the opened grave of Ezekien Tobyn. 

The view from here over the sea cliff is amazing though. No wonder the Varisians had picked this place as their final resting place. A mile to the west (in Sandpoint's direction) you see the Three Cormorants, three small islets covered in eucalyptus and cypress trees where hundreds of coastal birds make their home. And a mile to the east you manage to notice a huge boulder in the sea, as tall and almost touching the cliff itself... from here you could swear it gives you the impression of a faded face. If it had been an actual statue, it would have been colossal in size. You don't see a way to get there from here, as the dense Nettlewood blocks the way.

Most of the Lost Coast is like this...high cliffs that make it almost impossible to disembark... which is one of the reasons Sandpoint's site was picked. Boats could dock without risk of clashing against the rocks.

Would you want to continue searching or come back?


----------



## briaremma (Apr 17, 2021)

"Be careful, Gorrendux!" Sayuri calls, as he heads toward the sunken graves, "those...the rest of the graveyard is sacred ground, still. Protected by Ashava, even now. But those-" 

She shakes her head, looking solemn. "I don't think those are, anymore. Might be ghouls lurking...waiting for a snack." 

The young woman shivers, and draws her shoulders in. Kona nudges her ankle, and gives a plaintive little yowl of unhappiness. This place is beautiful, but...after seeing those skeletons in the town crypt, she's not feeling terribly comfortable around disturbed graves, these days.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2021)

Addo will approach the empty graves cautiously and check the inscriptions for names/dates/humorous epitaphs.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2021)

Addo checks the sunken graves for any indication of who they might have been. The names are painted and faded, two of them are simply first names but there's one he manages to make out: Cecilia Sterglus.

K. Local 10

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cecilia Sterglus was the wife of Turch Sterglus, the fisher at the Sandpoint market. Cecilia was denied sepulture in the Sandpoint graveyard by the then priest (previous to Tobyn) because of her following of Calistria, which scandalized her greatly. Turch might have only secured the assistance of a novice acolyte who clearly didn't quite realize the rites and place for the grave were suboptimal. Cecilia was the last person to be buried here, as a short time later, the old cleric retired and was replaced by Tobyn as the town's high priest.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 17, 2021)

Perhaps it had been a ghoul after all? Did they possess the same will and spite they might have in life? Could a ghoul take control of and lead a group of goblins in such a complicated maneuver? It was possible, and would explain what someone would want with Tobyn's remains...though just what, was hard to say. Obviously it wasn't simple desecration, but some kind of strange ritual. Perhaps...

Explaining what she recalls of Cecilia, Mirenia rubs smooths a few strands of hair behind her ear. "This...doesn't seem coincidental, but who is to say? Perhaps with more information, Father Zanthus might be willing to speak of what...ah, dark rituals might be possible under these circumstances..."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 17, 2021)

briaremma said:


> Sayuri shakes her head, looking solemn. "I don't think those are, anymore. Might be ghouls lurking...waiting for a snack."


His eyes brightening, Gorrendux smiles and responds enthusiastically, "Ghouls? Really? Do you really think so? Did you smell a bit of ghoulishness?" Gorrendux redoubles his efforts to search the area of the living dead, his big orc-style axe bobbing to and fro as he looks here and there.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2021)

Addo considers the information but ultimately shakes his head, this was an area outside of his expertise so he had little to add of note.  "It would seem odd if it were unrelated, there seems to be so much going on at Sandpoint for all the threads to be disconnected?  But I can't say how this would be related.  A goblin necromancer might command the dead to rise.  But it seems unlikely to me for one to command both living goblins and undead at the same time."

He considers this a moment longer then adds, "my hunch is we are dealing with two separate forces.  Either that or a third group powerful enough to have both a tribe of goblins and a necromancer under his command."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2021)

At the very least you now know the rumors of ghouls in the proximity of the Pauper's Grave are likely true. Further exploration of the area might be needed to find them, but it is unlikely you will come across them during the day.

The party makes their way back to Aldern, who's servants have finished preparing the body on the cart. His eyes lit up when he sees Mirenia. "How was it? Did you find what you were looking for?"

Other than that, the trip back to town is pretty straight forward and without incident. When you arrive outside the Rusty Dragon, Ameiko is impressed with the kill. 

Hosk nods as well, retrieving the horses and the cart as well. "If you give me the head, I might be able to make it a trophy to hang on the wall on the inn," he offers.

It's lunch time and while Ameiko had already prepared something to eat she will start to pit roast the boar for tonight. It's going to be quite the feast. 

If you wish to eat at the Rusty Dragon, you see Aldern takes the small stage and starts relating the hunt with an adventurous flair. For what is worth his description of the battle is technically accurate, just leaving out the detail of his freezing by framing it that he was _only but a bystander to the heroes' bravery_ and instead highly praising Mirenia and her inspiring song. If you hadn't been there yourselves, you would have completely believed him, as the crowd does. He is *good* with words.

You have the afternoon for yourselves if you wish to finish buying or following up with someone else.

A few things to consider: 
Will you give the head to Hosk to make a trophy?
Will you want invite someone in particular to the feast tonight?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 17, 2021)

If asked Addo is neutral on the trophy.  He doesn't mind letting them have the head to make a trophy out of but it's not the sort of thing he holds any particular value over.

He is more mixed on Aldern's story.  He doesn't particularly object to the man talking them up, though much akin to the trophy Addo doesn't feel the need for stories of valor himself, but misrepresenting his contribution in it might lead to headaches in the future for the boy.  For now Addo will keep his ears open for signs of trouble but will leave it be at the moment.

When things are settled Addo will visit the general store and see if he can't get a feel for the temperature there.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 17, 2021)

"It went...better than expected, but there is still much unknown," she explains as they rejoin Aldern. "Thank you for your patience."

During lunch, Mirenia watches Aldern with fascination, blushing at his praise and clapping when he's through. The bard could appreciate eloquence, even if somewhat embellished. Bidding the others farewell until the feast that evening, Mirenia heads off to handle some business first. She's in favor of the trophy, and intends to invite Mvashti.

She heads to the weapons shop to purchase a heavy wooden shield (7 gp) and a longsword (15 gp). Afterwards she visits Madam Mvashti to check in and ask after some advice.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2021)

Addo goes to the shop to see how things are doing and he finds Shayliss with another girl. Katherine Vinder turns around looking at him entering. She gives him a small smile.

Shayliss, for her part, simply scoff and rolls her eyes. "I'm taking a break," she announces and marches out the back door.

"Shayliss..." Katherine calls for her but sighs and shakes her head. She turns to him with an apologetic smile. "I'm sorry about that."

"Well, I don't think we have made acquaintances. I'm Katherine... and I know your name, Mr.Venatinus," she takes a moment to regard him carefully. "A friend told me you were looking to help at the lumber mill..." she says raising an eyebrow gauging his reaction. Addo can tell the young woman is maybe as beautiful as her sister but there's something more focused in her. While he noticed an untamed and challenging spirit in Shayliss, Katherine's presence is almost tactical.  "To be fair, everyone tells me you are very eager to help. Even if they don't quite like it how you do so..." her inquisitive expressions softens with a small chuckle. "I really don't know if I should thank you..."


=============


Mirenia goes to Madame Mvashti's house. She is watering the potted plants and planters decorating the outside of her house. "Ah... too thirsty I see. Fine, fine, extra for you, my dear," she whispers with a smile at some lilies pouring some more into the pot. "Oh? She's here?" she straightens as if someone had told her something, and looks over her shoulder to you. "There you are, Mirenia."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 18, 2021)

"Gran amma," Mirenia greets, taking any offered hand to place the knuckles to her forehead in a sign of Varisian respect. Straightening up, she gives a quizzical look to the flowers before she looks to her elder. "How are you? I've...been keeping an eye on things as you asked..." She trails off there, stopping on a pregnant pause. "I was wondering if you'd be willing to hear about some of the things we've seen? I don't really know who else I can speak about these things freely and...I'm getting a bad feeling. A bit like five years ago..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2021)

The old woman's eyes darken and she nods. "Hn... come, let's go inside. I don't want the roses to get worried." 

Once in the living room, she sits in a large rocking chair. "Tell me, what have you seen?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2021)

Addo gives Shayliss a quick glance as she leaves but allows her her space.  He walks politely over to Katherine and gives her a warm greeting.  "A pleasure to finally meet you.  And please, 'Addo' is fine."  His smile is friendly and earnest, "as to the other things, I have been told, _at length_, in the past I have a habit of sticking my nose in where is doesn't belong.  But at the least I can assure you my intentions are good."

He considers his move here.  He wasn't sure that Shayliss' problem was really resolved but at the same time Katherine seemed to be in a better place, it would hardly be fair to sacrifice one for the other.  Still he owed it to at least see what he could do.  He'd keep things simple, see what Katherine's take on things were, and whether it made sense to risk her involvement.

"As to last night, that stems from a promise made to your sister."  He glances in the direction she left and chuckles slightly before continuing, "no thanks are necessary, or likely to be coming I would think."  Clearly a master of understatement.  "But I didn't exactly come to visit for that being honest I wanted to know how things were with your family, did you have a chance to talk?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2021)

Katherine straightness up a bit. "Uhm... You could say so. Thankfully, Ibor gave us a heads up so when I got home I was half expecting Dad waiting for me," she pauses looking down. "What I was not expecting was the change on attitude... or the attempt to use different words," she sighs in relief. "He still doesn't approve but... he accepts? He doesn't want to lose me but knows he can't lock me up like they did with Nualia," she shakes her head. "He loves me too much and actually wishes me to be happy, _here_. He asked me to not leave him but..." she trails off for a moment, looking at the wares in the store, and then turns her attention back to him.

"I appreciate your care for my family, but I fear I will end up breaking his heart anyway," she leans tiredly in the counter. "This... this is not for me."

"I have the feeling that you will continue asking around so might as well tell you now... please, Addo, all I ask is to not tell my dad about this. We are thinking on moving to Absalom. We are both larger than Sandpoint. We crave more. I think I have what it takes to join the pathfinder society, and Benny will surely get the coin he always dreamed of," she gives him a sad little smile as she explains. "I told him he should try his hand and get a wizard book as well, but he refused. '_They spend a lot in supplies, I've checked_,'" she gives small chuckle remembering that conversation but then her face darkens a bit. "If he gets a recommendation letter from the Scarnettis, a noble family, he's likely to get a job within the guilds in Absalom very quickly. It's the only reason he keeps working for them and making them money... they really don't deserve him, and he knows it. I know it."

"But... all that will still take up a bit," she straightness back up. "He needs to finish this big lumber order, and put Ibor up to speed so he takes over his duties... and I guess I need to smooth things over with Shayliss and dad so he doesn't drink himself to death when I'm gone."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 18, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Hosk nods as well, retrieving the horses and the cart as well. "If you give me the head, I might be able to make it a trophy to hang on the wall on the inn," he offers.



Sayuri wrinkles her nose, her expression somewhere between bewilderment and distaste, but says, with a shrug, "If you _want _that awful tusked thing looking around, you're welcome to it, Hosk. Not like I'm yearnin' to keep in it my bedroom." 

When the group splits up for the afternoon, she trails after Mirenia as far as Savah's armory, where she lingers for a while considering, and eventually purchases a pretty little dagger, a serviceable leather-hilted shortsword, and, after some unhappy reminiscing about how terribly unpleasant it had been to be torn at by a skeleton, a shield Savah finds somewhere in the back, which is small enough Sayuri _probably _won't trip over it in combat. Probably. 

(It's painted with some kind of faded heraldry, an order for a squire of some knight, who had never returned for it)

After her more martial concerns are squared away, the young woman turns her attention to, as she sees it, altogether more interesting things, and heads to the lumber mill, to see if she can convince Ibor to tell her the juicy details now that it's officially "another day".


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2021)

"Sayuri!" Savah calls just before she leaves. "I'm sorry I haven't given you and your friends a better service these past few days, but  it seems everyone in Sandpoint decided to get at least a dagger handy, just in case. I've been so busy. If you and your new friends want a better weapon or armor, let me know. I'll give you a discount."

*-10% on your first Masterwork armor/weapon purchase from Savah. *


----------



## briaremma (Apr 18, 2021)

"Everybody's worried they might wake up to a goblin knocking on their door. Or worse." Sayuri agrees, solemnly, before she smiles at Savah and bobs a cheery curtsey, in the doorway. She's not wearing a dress- in fact, she's still in her rather bloodspattered boar-hunting attire- so it's an incongruous look. "Appreciate it, though. I've got some ideas, for later!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2021)

Addo listens politely, allowing Katherine to lay things out nodding occasionally.  When she finishes he has a tight smile on his face likely doing little to belay his concerns.  "I believe that for our actions to matter we must be free to choose them ourselves," he begins slightly slowly.  "By my reckoning you're fully grown, so it's not my place to interfere.  But I do think there's a few things you should know, and making _informed_ decisions can be wise."

"Your sister has shown some dangerous behavior," he doesn't elaborate for now.  "By my logic she's grown too and were she not involving me I she has her own decisions to make as well," his voice makes it clear that he doesn't approve but he continues regardless.  "I think her problem stems from seeing difference between how her father treats you and her.  Might be something you can do about that, if you think it inclined."

"As to your plans go, I can't make such choices for you, but I can offer a few pieces of advice, and maybe a warning."  His smile grows slightly, less forced but slightly sad.  "First, the life of an adventurer can be hard, it is quite different from what most storytellers say.  Cold nights, hard days of travel, and no shortage of danger."  Oddly this tone seems more advice than concern.  "As far as leaving goes, this is natural, to a degree.  I imagine that will be hard for your parents to accept.  I will say that your family cares for you, though they might not always express it in the best way.  My advice would be to try and break it to them more easily than fleeing in the night."

He shifts slightly from somber advice to mild concern.  "My only item of warning deals with Benny.  My instinct tells me that he cares for you, but it also tells me that there is something else going on with him."  He shakes his head slightly then finishes, "he too needs to make his own choices.  But assuming you care for him as well you might be best positioned to help him with those decisions."

With a polite chuckle, "okay, my bit is done.  I'm glad things are better, even if there might be work yet to do.  I'll likely be around town for a while yet if there's anything I can help with."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2021)

Katherine blinks impressed. "My, my, you are a perceptive one," she says with a shadow of concern. "Listen, I wouldn't love Benny if he was hurting people. He's not," she talks with confidence to make sure he understands. "The Scarnettis are getting their profits in full, if that's your concern," she chooses her next words carefully. "He's simply finding ways to make a bit of extra profit on his own while making sure the mill is running as it should. When I said he's smart, I meant it. In a way, he's playing their own game against them."

"I trust him, Mr.Addo. He's a good person, and we all have our failings," she says. 

"I'll talk with Shayliss, but she's just as stubborn as my dad. I love her very much but I fear she resents me for something that is out of my control. I would advice against trying to talk to her directly as it might have the opposite effect. I'll try to see what I can do in the time I have left..."

"And again, thank you. Even if you are a bit nosy," she teases him a bit. "In the mean time, you and your friends can come when my dad or I are in the counter, but I would advice against it if she's around, to be sure," she offers and apologetic smile.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2021)

@briaremma @Ronnam

When Sayuri and Gorrendux approaches the lumber mill, she finds it's working and even outside the building the sound it's pretty loud. There is a half door opened with a large bell on her side. A small sign hangs in the doorknob.

*Danger. Do not enter. *
_*Machinery in use.*_

From here, you see Ibor, carrying what could be a heavy blade for the log splitter but he stops midway noticing you at the door. "HEY," he shouts over the noise. He approaches and you see he has some sawdust in his hair. "IS EVERYTHING OK?" he leaves the blade down and peeks out of the door. "ARE YOU--" he stops himself and mouths the rest: _talk with benny?_


----------



## briaremma (Apr 18, 2021)

Sayuri grins at Ibor and offers a couple thumbs up, rather than trying to shout over the clamor of the machinery, before gesturing at herself and Gorrendux, waggling her eyebrows questioningly at him, a pointed glance at the _very certain _sign that _of course _she would never _just ignore _blatantly. 

Not when she has someone to offer her permission right there, anyway, smiling at her with sawdust in his hair.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 18, 2021)

Following the elder Varisian instead, Mirenia pulls back the cowl of her hood as she takes a seat across from her, clasping her hands together. "Sheriff Balor called us together to investigate some suspicious activity in the Sandpoint Boneyard. Apparently there was evidence of goblins having come through, and they had tracks that led into and out of it...when we arrived, we were ambushed by two skeletons hidden within one of the crypts. The goblins...had stolen Father Tobyn's remains. And when we visited the Pauper's Grave, we saw signs that some of the graves had turned to _ghouls._ One was Cecilia Sterglus..." She leans back in her chair, sighing. "I don't know what to make of it. But I fear something sinister is afoot...Shalelu may know more. But who knows when she'll next arrive in town? A couple weeks at least?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 18, 2021)

Addo takes the praise, if you would call it that, silently.  "I have no doubt that he has good within him, we all have our drives both good and evil."  He says it as simple truth, clearly committed to the idea.  "As I said, it's the choices we make that truly matter.  I'll leave you be with one last bit of advice, we don't always see how the choices we make affect others, if you see his choices affecting you, make sure he knows."

With a slight bow he makes his way to the door pausing before leaving, "ah, one favor if you would.  I'll give Shayliss her space but if you do manage to talk to her, and think she would permit, I wouldn't mind talking to her again."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 18, 2021)

Ibor dead pans at Sayuri and then rolls his eyes. "FINE, JUST STAY AGAINST THE WALL. YOU DON'T WANT TO GET CAUGHT IN THE MACHINE. IF SOMETHING HAPPENS THE SCARNETTIS WILL DENNY RESPONSIBILITY. THIS THING WILL KILL YOU INSTANTLY IF YOU GET UNLUCKY AND SLIP," he warns them, opening the half door. Just making sure no one is watching. He leads them to the back "office", and they can see Morian and Karaz expertly separating the logs and the planks on the way there. The office doubles as a tool shed, with several work tables. Benny seems to be finishing off some numbers and as soon as they enter, he stiffens. Once the door is closed, you are able to speak normally even though the sound is still a bit loud.

"How can I help you?" Benny asks carefully.

@briaremma @Ronnam 

===========

Madame Mvashti spits to the side when the mention of necromancy, desecration and undead are brought up. This is a great a front she will not tolerate as a Pharasma follower. 

"Only dark things will result from all of that...!" she rises her old fist. She calms down a moment later, holding the amulet the other hand. "The little critters don't usually have knowledgeable people of the ways of life and dead in their ranks... Some shamans perhaps... but to use the corpse of a priest?? That's foul, my dear... foul indeed..."

"Of the Pauper's Grave... that I had hear the whispers already. It's been a while from that so I doubt it had something to do with the goblins," her eyes narrow. "Forgetting about far away graves is sadly too common when there's a convenient boneyard already in town..." she shakes her head.

"There are too many things they could do with a corpse like that... it all depends on the goal and the trader. A demon? A devil? A dark god? Too many things..." she shakes her head. 

"Shalelu, the elf girl? Yes, she takes her time out there..." she grimaces. "I can only pray to Pharasma to lead her back here soon enough. I believe she brought that lad, friend of yours. Not a coincidence you are all here. Perhaps there's still more help in the way as well..."  

((aka: you might get a new party member soon lol ))
@Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 18, 2021)

Mirenia looks down at her clasped hands and then nods. "Perhaps there is," she agrees quietly, looking towards the door. "Well -- I shouldn't be making you worry over such things. You were having a perfectly pleasant time with your flowers. Is there anything I can help with around the house? There is a feast tonight. Boar. I'd love to have you along if you don't have anything planned? It should be a good time."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

"Yes, I would like that, but I can't stay too long," she accepts with a warning. "Go. Me and my roses still have a lengthy discussion at hand, complaining about some nosy sparrow, can you believe them?" she snorts and waves her off.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2021)

Duncan staggers off the ship, glad to be back on solid ground. He sways a bit as he looks down at the ground trying to find his balance; of course the alcohol didn't help.

"Sandpoint?! Where is it?" His brash and thick accent had some folk scurrying away from him, "Oi! Am I invisible. Fuck though, that'd be a handy spell right?" More scurrying away.

"Aw bloody hell, alright ehhhh, no-one is volunteering the answer, better just grab one of the locals...." Duncan scans the crowd and spots an elf "Mate! Aye!"

Sendo looks surprised and points at himself

"Aye! Do you know where Sandpoint is mate?" Duncan says with an earnest look of desperation

"I was just leaving there actually, it's over in that direction", Sendo pauses, "You're a little late for the festival."

"WHAT??!" Duncan exclaims "A Festival! I didn't know about it! Was there drink?" Sendo nods, "Was there games?" Sendo nods, "Was there a random attack by goblins??!"

Sendo paused when he hears this, clearly surprised

"Those fuckers are everywhere, like rats they are. My best friend had a weddin and fuckin goblins came out of bumfuck nowhere and ate his horse. But we showed them what we Ulfen are all about!"

Sendo smiles at the exuberance, "Well, yes there was an attack, I'm not sure it is as common here but I know it's known to happen," Sendo measures the inebriated man. A well worn, yet sturdy cloak, leather armor, a good set of walking boots and what looked like a curved blade. He also was carrying a backpack set for a long journey.

"So you are not here for the festival, then what?" Sendo asks

"The fuckin Sandpoint Devil mate! Gonna slice up that fucker and hand it's head on me mantle. Lookin to further the name of Duncan McAllister. They'll be singing songs about me in every inn and more importantly at every brothel." The dark haired man gives a lewd smile, "Ahem...not that I'd partake in such things," He says so any eavesdroppers could hear him, "I am a sophisticated man who will one day hold rich lands to the North"

No passerbys seemed to care, causing the man to frown and slump a little.

Sendo nodded with a wry smile, "I was on that quest before, but....well, I'm not as young as I used to be. Actually if you have time, I would like to buy you a meal, there's a group of people in Sandpoint, very interesting people, and if you are looking to make a name for yourself then that's who you should align yourself with. I'd actually be fairly grateful if you were to send a message to them for me and I can tell you about what we found out. Between us, I think there's something bigger than the Sandpoint Devil going on."

"Aye?" Duncan says scratching the well kept beard at his cheek, "Well, I don't suppose there's any harm in that! Lead the way friend." Duncan says slapping the elf on the shoulder "And if you got the food, then I'll buy the drinks!"


___


----------



## briaremma (Apr 19, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Ibor dead pans at Sayuri and then rolls his eyes. "FINE, JUST STAY AGAINST THE WALL. YOU DON'T WANT TO GET CAUGHT IN THE MACHINE. IF SOMETHING HAPPENS THE SCARNETTIS WILL DENNY RESPONSIBILITY. THIS THING WILL KILL YOU INSTANTLY IF YOU GET UNLUCKY AND SLIP,"


 She agrees quite heartily that she does not want to get caught in the machine. It looks like the sort of mistake which would...well, she wouldn't be especially worried about who took responsibility, she thinks. At that point.

The young woman shivers, pulling in on herself a little as they make their way toward the office, though she does take the time to flash Ibor a grateful smile, and to whisper a quick (but sincere) thanks in his ear, before she turns her attention to Benny. 


> "How can I help you?" Benny asks carefully.


It's that image that throws her off. Or the rattle of the saws, maybe. Or the sawdust in the air, choking her up. Or the fact that her last three days had included fighting off skeletons and goblins and _giant pigs_, and she's really not 100 percent on whether or not she's a huge fan of this new normal. 

But she can't think of anything to do but to blurt out, with no tact _whatsoever_, "Benny, you're up to _something_, it's obvious as water in a river. Just tell me it's not _dangerous_." 

And then she flushes, shaking her head in exasperation with an embarrassed bite at her lower lip. "Sorry, that didn't...I didn't mean that to come out so, uh...accusatory?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

> The young woman shivers, pulling in on herself a little as they make their way toward the office, though she does take the time to flash Ibor a grateful smile, and to whisper a quick (but sincere) thanks in his ear, before she turns her attention to Benny.


Ibor blushes a bit and tries not to smile too much and look like a fool. 



> But she can't think of anything to do but to blurt out, with no tact _whatsoever_, "Benny, you're up to _something_, it's obvious as water in a river. Just tell me it's not _dangerous_."



Benny's eyes grow wide, his body tenses. The directness also takes Ibor off guard.

"Is that damned door closed?" Benny asks to Ibor, and the young varisian nods, double checking. Benny sighs and passes a hand through his hair. "Sayuri... it is completely safe as long as people are not out there talking about this. Do you really want the Scarnettis to send some thugs after me??" 

"She's not-, you know that's not what she means," Ibor says nervously, trying to help with some damage control. "She just worries..."

"I know, I know," he sits and tiredly places his face in his hands. "Gods..."

He sighs. "I'm not stealing. I'm not hurting anybody. They wouldn't raise our wages so I'm just making things work more efficiently around here and keeping a bit of the usual expenses that would be for that for me and the boys. Alright? See? It's nothing bad! We get what we deserve and they get what they deserve," he assures them. "They are not good people and you know that Sayuri. No one can do anything about them because they have coin. _And I do *not*_," he seethes with frustration about this. "I know they have been 'dissuading' people upstream from building other sawmills, sending some thugs to intimidate them, because they can pay. If I didn't have to worry about saving enough, about leaving town with Katherine, I would say something, but I CAN'T. I'm not some rich noble, dammit!" He bangs the table once in anger.

He shakes his head calming down. "If word of this gets out, they will move heaven and earth to leave me rotting in a cell because I dared to make a few coins that we deserved... and likely they'd blame the others as well, even if they have no idea about any of this," Benny clasps his hand together. "So, please, Sayuri. Stop. I know you go always find a way to learn everyone's little secrets and get back at bullies, but I am_ begging _you. Stop it. If you ever cared for Katherine and me, at least wait for us to leave before keep digging so we are not here for the fallout. You are shaking a hornet's nest over my head _and I can't move_. *Please.*"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2021)

Duncan made his way to Sandpoint, oblivious to any looks he was getting as he sung a tune in his native Skald, and heads over to the Rusty Dragon, looking for the party members Sendo had told him about. He scratches his long hair as he sees a man on stage reciting an incredible account of a song sung by Mirenia that helped the heroes win.

He joins in the applause as he finishes and tries to work his way to the man, "A fine performance!" Duncan bellows, "Fine indeed!"

"These heroes, would you happen to know where I can find them? I have a message for them."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

Aldern greets Duncan with a smile. "Oh, I think they should be back in a while. There's going to be a feast in their honor tonight. If you don't mind waiting..." the young noble nods at him and gets a better look at his weapons. "I assume you are also some kind of adventurer?"


----------



## briaremma (Apr 19, 2021)

Sayuri begins to answer, but she stops herself, purposefully, and takes a deep, centering sort of breath, her eyes fluttering shut for a moment.

Her voice wasn't especially loud before, but it is softer, now, and both her tone and expression are a complex mix of shock, a healthy remaining dose of embarrassment, and...a little bit of hurt, too, the tiniest bit of righteously misjudged anger.

"If I didn't care for you, Katherine, and everybody else in this mill, I wouldn't even _be _here. Things are so weird, and everybody's keeping secrets, and I just...I was scared I was wrong and it was something so so much worse, and..."

She pauses, groans, tugging a little at a hank of auburn hair in her frustration, "I don't give a rat's toss if you want to take coin right out of the Scarnetti's pockets, you want to be that kind of crazy. Do you _really_ think I-"

Cuts off that question, the building indignation, before she makes things worse, and she shifts in place before she continues, trying to gather her thoughts. "It's not right. We all know it isn't. And I'm _gonna _fix it, one day. But Benny, if _I _can see you're up to something so easily..." 

An uncomfortable half-shrug, as she looks up at Ibor and Benny through lowered lashes, apologetically, before she blinks, her brow furrowing. "Wait. Until you and Katherine _leave_?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

Ibor winces. 

Benny facepalms for the slip. "Yeah. We... we want to leave to Absalom in a couple of months. I need to leave things in order here first. She will join the Pathfinder Society. I'll join a guild. We will earn something to our names. Maybe I'll send you a souvenir," he gives a half-hearted laugh. "Ibor told me your friend talked with Mr.Vinder, but... I would rather keep it safe for the moment and let Katherine make the decision on when and how to tell him," he nervously massages his neck.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Aldern greets Duncan with a smile. "Oh, I think they should be back in a while. There's going to be a feast in their honor tonight. If you don't mind waiting..." the young noble nods at him and gets a better look at his weapons. "I assume you are also some kind of adventurer?"



"Adventurer, aye, that i am I suppose." Duncan smiles heartily, "I hope to have stories sung about me, as the one you told today." 

 "Well I suppose ill wait for the heroes to come in, Im hoping theyll let me join, warts an all" Duncan laughs at his own comedic genius, "Are there any games in this place? I do love me a bit of banter and te meet some of the locals. Also lookin for a place to stay for a bit. Any suggestions?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

If there is time still Rose would like to indulge her curiosity and wanders down to the mills in the afternoon. If it is difficult to get inside or the place is guarded she will tell the guards who she is, using her pointer fingers to touch the tips of her ears. *"I'm Merillë,"* she tells the guards if there are any, miming shooting arrows. *"From the Goblin attack the other day. I have a proposal for...Heru Scarnetti...I mean Mister Scarnetti." *


----------



## briaremma (Apr 19, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "Maybe I'll send you a souvenir," he gives a half-hearted laugh. "Ibor told me your friend talked with Mr.Vinder, but... I would rather keep it safe for the moment and let Katherine make the decision on when and how to tell him," he nervously massages his neck.


Sayuri blinks, for a few moments, processing this, then transfers her gaze from Benny to Gorrendux, lurking behind her in equally boar-stained clothes, and then back again to the young man standing before the books. 

"You can give me that souvenir when I see you there, as_ I _intend to become a world traveling adventurer." she says, rather loftily, before she laughs, lightly, and nods, her expression solemnly cheerful. "Don't stress. Good as forgotten. Lips zipped and key thrown well away. And I'll talk to Addo, too." 

A beat, considering Benny for another moment, before she adds, "You're a decent sort, you know that? Kat's pretty lucky." 

She grins, and motions Gorrendux toward the office door, though she pauses just before opening it, and glances back over her shoulder toward Ibor, offers, in a pointedly casual sort of way. "If you're off tonight, I hear some awfully heroic sorts took down a fierce pig, and Ameiko's roasting it up. If you're interested in that sort of thing."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

Ibor stutters a bit but clears his throat. "I'll be there."

On the way out, they find Rose outside the mill asking for Mr. Scarnetti to Karaz at the door.

"Sorry Miss, Lord Scarnetti doesn't usually come to the mills a lot. He and his family stay at the manor, just outside town, on the other side of the river. I think you could ask for an audience, but the man is really busy these days," Karaz explains raising his voice over the sound of the sawmill. 

=================

"Games? I'm not sure," Aldern looks around. There are some darts targets by the back. "I believe the main entertainment here is the stage for whoever wants to try their music. But I think you can ask for darts or cards... I just think Miss Ameiko might be a bit busy cooking the boar."

"But tell me about yourself. You look very strong. What can you do? (if you don't mind the question, of course)."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 19, 2021)

Gorrendux bows stiffly toward Ibor & Benny, then turns to leave with Sayuri. Without consciously contemplating it, he finds himself standing more or less like a bodyguard by her side. "Your concern for your friends here is admirable *Sayuri*. I sensed there were more layers to that conversation than I could possibly hope to understand. Sandpoint is an intriguing place in which I find myself. Ah, hello *Rose*. Why do I keep hearing the name Scarnetti? As a newcomer here, I am unfamiliar with a Lord Scarnetti or the family name."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2021)

Duncan laughs, his over 6ft frame shaking as he did so, "Aw ye done it now mate, I love talkin about myself!"

"Right, lets get a couple of drinks in" He buys himself some ale and whatever Aldern wants, "Well I've been on the road for a while, heard about the Sandpoint Devil a couple of months back and I want te warm myself up to be able to take out legendary beasts, so one day I can take on a Linnorm and become a chief, or maybe a King!" 

He laughs heartily, "I'm well off the mark for that though but it's a nice fire to have in my belly."

"As for what I do, well I'm a strong lad and I've been getting by using these Hammers," he points to his arms, "to help out and earn a few coppers or a night stay someplace."

"BUT, my real passion is magic. It's amazing!" he taps his spellbook, "It's not uncommon where I'm from -  but it's mostly all about yellin and charging in with a giant axe, but I've always been different. I could be a big unthinking lummox if I wanted to, but whats the fun in that? I saw a witch that teleported. Like one moment she was one place and then she was somewhere else."

"Blew. my. fucking. mind." Duncan emphasises each word with a more extravagant gesture, "But imagine doing that with a sword in hand! Or striking someone with a spell through your sword! Doesn't that sound incredible!!"

His smile became enthusiastic as he spoke and his eyes were dancing.

"Well I'm sure you've had enough of hearing about the Great Duncan McAllister, what about you? What's the fire that drives you? Every man needs one you know?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Rose takes out a little slip of parchment and a burned stick, no doubt kept for occasions when she has to note something of consequence down. The children under Ilsoari Gandethus's care have more legible handwriting than her and their grasp on Common is certainly better. 

_This is Rose, come with me to food, please._

She draws her idea of what a smiley face would look like, humans like smiles. She then walks down to the manor and passes this note to the attendant, again with her biggest smile. 

*Diplomacy: *
Result: 1d20 (3) + 0 Total: 3


----------



## briaremma (Apr 19, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Gorrendux bows stiffly toward Ibor & Benny, then turns to leave with Sayuri. Without consciously contemplating it, he finds himself standing more or less like a bodyguard by her side. "Your concern for your friends here is admirable *Sayuri*. I sensed there were more layers to that conversation than I could possibly hope to understand. Sandpoint is an intriguing place in which I find myself. Ah, hello *Rose*. Why do I keep hearing the name Scarnetti? As a newcomer here, I am unfamiliar with a Lord Scarnetti or the family name."



She rubs at her temple as they walk, a slight scowl hovering on her lips, but it fades into a rather fond smile as Gorrendux speaks, and she greets Rose cheerily enough. 

Sayuri encourages the other two away from the mill, Rose scurrying across town on a mission of her own, before she replies, and her tone is whisper-low, even in the bustling streets. "Sandpoint...a lot of things have happened, in Sandpoint, over the years. And mostly, people come here and they _stay_. So everybody knows everybody, and we all know about the gossip from a decade ago, and...well, when you know folk for that long, you come to care for them, right?"

She shrugs, a light pink flush on freckled cheekbones, "No big deal. But the Scarnettis...well. They're a noble family, but...not noble like the stories, you know? He wasn't wrong that they'd make huge trouble for everyone at the mill over a few gold pieces." 

A darting glance, to make sure they're not being overheard. "But I'm not totally sure they _weren't _involved with the goblins. The owners, I mean. It...wouldn't be entirely out of character."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

Aldern is taken back a bit. "Pardon me, I was not exactly expecting that question,"  he clears his throat. "Well, I suppose you could say I'm a _passionate man_ and I believe I also share the need of making a name for myself," he says with a bit of pride. "And, I am... learning. I want to learn a few things about all this adventuring thing. The bravery. The skill..."

@Vergil

====

The servant receiving Rose outside the Scarnetti house accepts her note and reads it, raising an eyebrow. "Uh... I am sorry, miss, the master does not give alms to the poor," she returns the note to her still a bit confused. "You should try at the Cathedral... or at the Deverin manor perhaps."

@Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

soulnova said:


> The servant receiving Rose outside the Scarnetti house accepts her note and reads it, raising and eyebrow. "Uh... I am sorry, miss, the master does not give alms to the poor," she returns the note to her still a bit confused. "You should try at the Cathedral... or at the Deverin."
> @Cardboard Tube Knight



*"Poor? No--I'm from the woods." *

*"I helped killed the Goblins the other day...I'm a friend of Aldren Fox-Gloves. I was told to bring a guest to the gathering later,"* Rose explains.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

The servant blinks. If Rose explains that it will be in Ameiko's inn. "Oh... uhm... if you wait a second... let me ask."

The woman enters the manor, leaving Rose at the gate with a guard outside the garden. A few minutes later the woman returns. "The master says he has not interest of being seen in the tavern with a stranger and a second rate noble..." she looks at Rose apologetically... "He was very clear. I'm sorry miss."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Rose never actually stops smiling, but she's not very good at it so it probably comes off as more crazy than anything else. She shrugs and then asks, *"Unfortunate for him. Do you know where I can buy some...a long...dress, I want to buy a dress?" *


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

The woman nods. "Yes, you must go to Vernah's Fine Clothing, at Pickleback Lane." That would be the street just in front of Madame's Mvashti's house. Rose thinks she can make it there without problem,


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 19, 2021)

briaremma said:


> Sayuri shrugs, a light pink flush on freckled cheekbones, "No big deal. But the Scarnettis...well. They're a noble family, but...not noble like the stories, you know? He wasn't wrong that they'd make huge trouble for everyone at the mill over a few gold pieces."
> 
> A darting glance, to make sure they're not being overheard. "But I'm not totally sure they _weren't _involved with the goblins. The owners, I mean. It...wouldn't be entirely out of character."


"Ah so these Scarnettis are noble in terms of birth and power, not so noble in terms of good deeds? You really think they might have aided the Goblin incursion? Dreadful. Are they too 'noble' to investigate? By the way, have I met any so far? I don't recall speaking with anyone who claimed to be part of this 'noble' family." Gorrendux replies to *Sayuri*. "Those men at the lumber mill seemed intimidated by the Scarnettis and the threat of running afoul of them."

The next time the PCs are gathered together, Gorrnedux will invite Sayuri to share more information about the Scarnetti family, such as leadership, and what to watch out for.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 19, 2021)

Mirenia informs Madam Mvashti she'll be back around the time of the feast to go with her to the festivities. For now she returns to the cathedral to her goddess in the section of the cathedral dedicated to Desna, or helps Father Zanthus with any chores that need doing around the church.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

soulnova said:


> The woman nods. "Yes, you must go to Vernah's Fine Clothing, at Pickleback Lane." That would be the street just in front of Madame's Mvashti's house. Rose thinks she can make it there without problem,


Rose makes her way to Pickleback Ln and searches around until she finds the store with the dresses. She isn't looking for anything too complicated, she just thinks it there is to be a feast it's in her best interest to look less like an outlander and more like someone from the town. 

She remembers that her husband said that she looked good in red so she will ask about that. 

*"Is there anyway I could get a simple dress for tonight, something red?" *


----------



## Vergil (Apr 19, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Aldern is taken back a bit. "Pardon me, I was not exactly expecting that question,"  he clears his throat. "Well, I suppose you could say I'm a _passionate man_ and I believe I also share the need of making a name for myself," he says with a bit of pride. "And, I am... learning. I want to learn a few things about all this adventuring thing. The bravery. The skill..."
> 
> @Vergil
> 
> ...



Duncan nods at Aldern's response, "Having a name so that your name is remembered in song, so, long after death pretty young girls swoon at the mere mention of your name - aye, it's the dream isn't it?" Duncan says wistfully.

"Adventuring - ye've brought that up a lot. Is it something that you're interested in doing? Ye know what the secret is?" Duncan whispers conspiratorially, "Confidence, even when you don't have any. Pretending that you know what you're doing, even when you're balls deep in shite and have no clue which way is up. That, and perhaps more importantly, that fire that keeps you going."

"Mine is to get stronger, learn more spells, get into bigger and bigger fights, get my ass kicked, get back up and kick theirs harder than they thought possible." Duncan laughs and raises his glass before draining his mug "Another!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 19, 2021)

Sayuri knows the Scarnettis had always been... let's say, less than virtuous (even when they claim they are). Staunch traditionalists from Cheliax, they hate the shoanti and the varisian population, considering them vagrants at best, savages that need to be expelled from town at worst.

Back when the four families were trying to convince the Varisians to allow them to build the town here, an impatient man named Alamon Scarnetti took matters into his own hands. Rounding up a group of his brothers and cousins, the Scarnettis mounted a murderous raid on the Varisian camp, intent on killing them all. Yet the Scarnettis, too drunk and overconfident, managed to kill only five Varisians before they were themselves forced to flee, leaving behind three of their own.
The Sandpoint Mercantile League (the four families) fled back to Magnimar, and in the months to follow were embroiled with the repercussions of Alamon’s assault. Magnimar’s Varisian Council demanded punishment for all four families, but the High Court arbitrated a peace between them, in no small thanks to the remarkable diplomatic skills of a young bard and member of one of the families accused—Almah Deverin. Not only did she manage to assuage the Varisians’ call for blood payment; she also managed to salvage the plans for Sandpoint by promising to incorporate the worship of Desna into the new town’s cathedral, as well as pay the Varisian Council a generous share of any profits made by Sandpoint businesses over the course of the next 40 years. One year later, the Sandpoint Mercantile League began construction on several buildings with the full cooperation of the Varisian people. In the years since Sandpoint’s foundation, the settlement has flourished.

More recently, Titus Scarnetti, the current head of the family has been scandalized by the rumors that Jasper and Cyrdrak might have an affair, and pressuring Jasper to leave town. The other families support is the only thing keeping him as the manager of the Sandpoint Mercantile League... even though Lonjiku Kaijutsu has also hinted he disproves of such relationships... but Jasper is the best accountant they ever have and he favors efficiency and skill.

Titus has tried to run for mayor several times, every time losing to the Deverin family... Kendra Deverin this last time.

On a similar matter, Titus has been trying to close down the local brothel, the Pixie's Kitten, and run Hannah Velerin (midwife) out of business, claiming their presence is an a front to family values. As far as Sayuri's heard, the "kittens" (women) and the "pixies" (men) working at the brothel are paid handsomely and the owner, a Varisian woman Kaye Tesarani, runs it with class and grace. She uses Hannah's services to make sure her "boys and girls" are healthy. Hannah also offers all kinds of natural contraception remedies and ends unwanted pregnancies if she is asked by the girls.  More than once Hannah has helped several girls and boys to leave abusive relationships, shipping them in secret out of town to safety with Kaye's assistance. It also helps that Kaye herself is said to be in a relationship with none other than Sheriff Belor... so that adds a layer of safety to the women.

What not many people know, but Sayuri has managed to piece together, is that Titus Scarnetti might want to take over the operation at the Pixie's Kitten.

So... yes, she believes Benny when he told her they might have been dissuading people from building up other sawmills in the region or that the other grain mills have "mysteriously" broken down.

The problem is, nothing has ever been able to be tracked back to them. Any of the thugs that have been causing problems have identified themselves as The _Sczarni,_ a loose collection of Varisian crime families, operating primarily in the cities and towns of Varisia... and mainly the reason why the every day Varisian carries a bad name in the eyes of the "city folk".

But other than that... she hasn't heard of Titus even entertaining the idea of doing anything else to goblins than to kill them. You could say that he would deal with criminals but not with what he wouldn't even consider people. Goblins and Necromancy is completely out of their style.





====================



Rose is greeted at the store by a young half-elf woman in a fancy dark red dress herself... "Welcome to Vernah's Fine clothing. I'm Rynshinn, owner of the store. And YES, we certainly have red dresses. I think I might have just the thing for you."

She will look through the hanging clothes and pull out two dresses. One that looks vaguely with an elven style (burgundy) and another a bit more vibrant red with a mermaid long skirt. "This one is all the rage in Korvosa, if you like that kind of thing."

Each dress is 8gp. Your pick.


@Cardboard Tube Knight
If Rose goes back to the Scarnetti manor, she will notice a stern looking man at the garden. Titus Scarnetti glances her way with disdain.

"Are you the one who came by a while ago? Are you deaf? I think I told my maid to send you on your way. Off with you," he sneers and leaves without caring what she has to say.








=========
@Vergil
Aldern's eyes brighten. "Yes, that's exactly it! Sir, I'm glad to have met you. It is like that no matter the battlefield, right? With words or with swords... Confidence is the secret. That fire. I'll keep that in mind."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 19, 2021)

Addo will gather with the others.  He'll let them know that there is some progress with the situation at the general store and let them know that Ven and Katherine will likely be willing to work with the group but will keep their more private matters in confidence for now.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

As Addo and Mirenia reconvene at the Inn, they find Aldern in a chat and laughing with another young man. The man looks like an outsider as well. As soon as Mirenia crosses the door Aldern stands up (stumbling a bit) to welcome her. "There she is! Isn't she the most beautiful of all Sandpoint??"

"Ah, right, right, you had a message for them, if I'm-... if I'm not mistaken," Aldern smiles at her. He certainly seems to have had his own share of drinks with this fellow. He points at the newcomer. "He's an adventurer like yourself! A future hero even!"


----------



## briaremma (Apr 20, 2021)

Sayuri suggests to Gorrendux that they return to the inn before she discusses her darker thoughts in regard to the Scarnetti- partially because she doesn't like their odds of continuing to go unheard in the darkening streets, partially because she wants to share them with the others, and partially because she wants a chance to change out of her hunting attire into something more appropriate for a feast and party. 

They enter just after Addo and Mirenia, and the young woman can't help a quirk of a smirk at Aldern's state. 

"Well, _you've _had an entertaining afternoon, haven't you?" she asks, barely smothering a giggle, with a nod to the newcomer, before she turns toward the stairs, making her excuses for a brief disappearance.

 From the scents emerging from the kitchen of the Rusty Dragon, she'd better hurry it up.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2021)

"Aye! These are the heroes? Fantastic!" Duncan, clearly buzzed approaches the pair of them, "My Name is Duncan McAllister A Magus from the Lands of Linnorm, Aldern has made the most wonderous rendition of your adventures so far - amazing stuff! And I must say Mirenia, you are as every bit as captivating as he makes you out to be." he pulls out his most charming smile.

Duncan leans in and whispers "I reckon he might have a wee thing for you." He frowns at his phrasing, "Not that I've seen it...I mean I think he pure fancies you."

"And I assume ye must be Addo, I'm humbled by your presence. Such deeds that are this worthy can only be respected. I would love to join you as you seem to know where to be and where to go. Perhaps the Gods are lookin down on you and have plans. Either way count me in, if you'll have me"

He turns as the red haired girl nods at him, "That was...? She's a wee bit tasty and all."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Sayuri knows the Scarnettis had always been... let's say, less than virtuous (even when they claim they are). Staunch traditionalists from Cheliax, they hate the shoanti and the varisian population, considering them vagrants at best, savages that need to be expelled from town at worst.
> 
> Back when the four families were trying to convince the Varisians to allow them to build the town here, an impatient man named Alamon Scarnetti took matters into his own hands. Rounding up a group of his brothers and cousins, the Scarnettis mounted a murderous raid on the Varisian camp, intent on killing them all. Yet the Scarnettis, too drunk and overconfident, managed to kill only five Varisians before they were themselves forced to flee, leaving behind three of their own.
> The Sandpoint Mercantile League (the four families) fled back to Magnimar, and in the months to follow were embroiled with the repercussions of Alamon’s assault. Magnimar’s Varisian Council demanded punishment for all four families, but the High Court arbitrated a peace between them, in no small thanks to the remarkable diplomatic skills of a young bard and member of one of the families accused—Almah Deverin. Not only did she manage to assuage the Varisians’ call for blood payment; she also managed to salvage the plans for Sandpoint by promising to incorporate the worship of Desna into the new town’s cathedral, as well as pay the Varisian Council a generous share of any profits made by Sandpoint businesses over the course of the next 40 years. One year later, the Sandpoint Mercantile League began construction on several buildings with the full cooperation of the Varisian people. In the years since Sandpoint’s foundation, the settlement has flourished.
> ...


Rose takes the Korvosa dress. 

When she returns and is shouted at by Titus she chuckles to herself. 

*"I came back to speak to your attendant actually, but thank you for demonstrating what passes for nobility in your town," *she yells back. 

She smiles at the attendant at the gate, more naturally this time. *"You're a little young for me, you all are, but would you care to accompany me to the feast tonight?" *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 20, 2021)

Mirenia is caught off guard somewhat by Aldern, reaching out to help catch him as he stumbles. Though she's slowly getting used to his compliments, it doesn't help just yet. "Ah Ald...Sir Foxglove, please..." she pleads quietly with him, before she's surprised by the appearance of the young noble's new drinking buddy. She shakes Duncan's hand as he leans in, nodding slowly. "You're too kind..." she says of his compliment and advice. She blinks at his offer, glancing at Addo quizzically before looking back at Duncan. "Erm...that's a very kind and bold offer, and I'm sure you're more than capable..." She looks over at Gorrendux, unsure of how to phrase what she's getting at.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

@Cardboard Tube Knight 

The servant stutters a bit and then nervously shakes her head, looking back at the manor's direction. It would likely get her in trouble, but she simply gives a thankful nod as she returns inside.

========


"I'm fine, I'm fine, I was just-" Aldern chuckles as he catches her arm to steady himself... but then, Mirenia feels his grip tighten almost painfully when Duncan leans in to _whisper in her ear_. She can see the flare of hurt and betrayal in his eyes, glaring at the man. But at the first sign of discomfort or pain from her, Aldern releases her realizing what he's doing. "I- Apologies- I... _The drinks_. I didn't meant to-  I have made a fool of myself-" he looks around him suddenly too pale and embarrassed and starts for his room upstairs. "If you excuse me."

At the same time, the party sees Rose entering the inn wearing a red dress.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 20, 2021)

Sayuri descends down the stairs a few minutes after Aldern has fled up them, freshly washed and having changed into a long-sleeved emerald green dress, embroidered at the bodice and inlaid with black lace striping down the skirt. Her bright hair is long and loose, over one shoulder, and her face is the slightest bit damp, shining from a quick scrub to remove some lingering dried boar's blood she'd spotted in the mirror. Kona skips down the stairs after her, having apparently been lingering in her room and catching up on sleep and sunshine.

The young woman settles herself at a table, tucking her skirts around her legs, grins at the others (especially Rose, in her bright new red dress), and then gazes rather curiously at Duncan.

"You're a couple days late for the festival to dedicate the cathedral," she tells him, "if that's what brings you to Sandpoint?" 

After a moment, she blinks a few times, rapidly, dark lashes over amber eyes, and then adds, with a certain recalled parental shame in her tone, "Sorry, perhaps an introduction before I pepper you with questions? My mother's always getting on me about that. I'm Sayuri."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2021)

Duncan turn to Aldern "Sir Foxglove?"

"Ah shite, are ye nobility, my fuckin apologies mate." He bows, almost tipping over as he does so, "sorry, im no very good at these."

He straightens and turns back to Mirenia, " Sir Alderns song was fucking Excellent eh? I was completely taken in by it, I wish i could write as well as that so i could serenade a potential lady friend. He's very dashing dont you think Mirenia?"

Duncan winks at Aldern, drunkenly, and decides hes going to be a wingman, albeit a poor one.

"Addo, Gorrendux, you go adventuring with all these beautiful women,  its a wonder you can get any sort of adventuring done! Though I understand that you ladies are very useful in a fight, thats brilliant! My King is a woman and I hope to one day kick her ass and be the King myself!! Haha! Thats gonna be an epic fight....but right now..right now, shes got a Linnorm by her side. Dunno how she did it, but thats good thinking, I say!"


"Sayuri, ah well met, my name is Duncan McAllister. I was here to hunt down the sandpoint devil, but Sendo says that there might be bigger fish to go for and that you lot were the one to talk to."

"A pleasure to meet you all. Sendo regrets that he can no longer adventure with you as he is far too old for this type of work. Hes a nice guy, quiet though. No matter youve got me instead! Thats worthy of a drink eh!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

Around this time Ibor arrives in a nice clean white shirt and no sawdust on his hair. He glances around and waves at Sayuri with a small smile. He approaches the table. "I hope I'm not too early or too late... I wasn't sure," he takes a seat.

Not much after that, Madame Mvashti arrives escorted by Sheriff Belor himself. "Have a lovely evening," he nods to the old woman and the party.

Ameiko is very busy in the back finishing the roast, but Beth is able to start serving the first course... a hearty onion soup.


You can already smell the roast from the kitchen and your mouth starts to water when suddenly, the doors of the tavern's slam open and a figure steps in almost yelling. 

This is Lonjiku Kaijutsu, an old Tian man, another of the most well known Sandpoint's nobles and Ameiko's father.



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Where the hell is my daughter?? Ameiko! Come out now!" 


he shouts in another language that only Sayuri understands.  (Minkaian/Tian)


Ibor immediately grows quiet and very still, a too well experienced response to an angry noble. Madame Mvashti completely ignores him, prefering to finish her delicious soup. "Mmhh... She has a good hand with spices," she whispers to herself. 


Lonjiku stalks farther into the tavern, his eyes scanning the room for his daughter only to alight on Sandpoint’s newest heroes.

"Oh, of course, what a surprise, Sayuri, I must have known. Always playing to be a hero, filling my daughter with even more nonsense. Endangering everyone around you, that's all you do! Titus warned me about the rabble gathering here tonight. Filthy vagrants that's what you all are, attracting even more trouble to town! What a coincidence that the goblins showed up when you did!" he bits out. 


_"What's going on here??"_ Ameiko finally comes out of the kitchen hearing the shouting and glares at her father, still with a spatula on her hand. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dad, what are you doing here? You are upsetting my patrons!





The man turns to her, eyes flashing.

Lonjiku rants. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"You shame me Ameiko! You are my daughter! You are a noble! And yet, LOOK AT YOU! You continue to behave like some _common wench_! This stupid game is over! This is an ultimatum! We are leaving this second rate town and you'll be going back to Magnimar with me or I swear I'll completely disinherit you!"




Ameiko scoffs crossing her arms. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"HAH! You have finally lost it if you think I'm going anywhere with you,* old man*!" 




Enraged, Lonjiku attempts to grab her by the hair to drag her away... 

Ameiko blinks barely believing what's happening, but her body reacts out of habit from her adventuring days dodging away his hand gracefully and her own hand quickly striking him (harmlessly) with a spatula across the face. He stumbles back in disbelief, as she steps back as well. "OUT! Leave!" she orders him pointing at the door.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 20, 2021)

Addo rises to his feet with a deliberate motion, cold anger almost radiating off of him.  He moves as if to intervene as the man lays hand on Ameiko only to be surprised that she has the situation in hand.

"I don't know the nature of your anger or exchange here," he says calmly.  "But I'm afraid I must insist as well on our good host's behalf."  He makes no hostile movement though his tone is cool and his face is serious.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2021)

"Fuck yeah!" Duncan yells ready for a big bar fight, realises that no one else is ready for a fight and then sits back down.

"Im not too versed in Varisian customs but is it normal to air out your dirty laundry in the middle of a tavern? Mate, why dont you fuck off and leave your drama for home, or that stage over there."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 20, 2021)

"You're exactly on time," Sayuri is in the midst of saying, to Ibor, with a gentle smile of her own, when the door flies open to admit Lord Kaijutsu, and for a moment, recalling years of childhood avoidance, she shrinks back before his rage, and Kona flees behind her skirts to cower away from the shouting.

But her scowl grows steadily as she listens to his ranting, and by the time he has turned on her directly, she's gathered quite a head of steam, which results in her pushing herself up from the table abruptly, the chair scraping loudly across the wooden floor (and, of course coincidentally, likely hiding Ibor from Lonjiku's immediate attention).

"I don't think it's _Ameiko _who brings dishonor to your family name, _sir_," she says, in Common (because Gods help her if she's going to help him conceal his shame, after what _he'd_ said to _her_) her voice low and cold and her eyes narrowed, "given who, exactly, is here throwing a fit in front of strangers." 

A beat, watching his futile attempt to grab Ameiko, before she adds, in notably _precise _Tian, the cut-glass diction mocking, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



_"_You'd better find somewhere else to be, before she goes for something worse than a spatula, _your Excellency_."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2021)

Rose isn't sure what is being said around her in a lot of these instances, but she sees something surprisingly good looking on Addo's plate as he stands and she, without asking, just grabs for it.

*sleight of hand: 1d20 (9) + 4 Total: 13*

She rams it into her mouth before anyone can stop her, but still speaks to Ameiko's father through a full mouth.

*"Are all the older human men rude like this?" *she asks looking toward Sayuri like she didn't just steal food. *"My husband wasn't rude like this and he was older than this when he passed..."*

She swallows the food.* "You really shouldn't speak to your daughter like that, it's unbecoming and speaking as a parent myself, it's frankly uncouth. How would you like it if your elders talked down to you?" *She gives Addo a knowing look and then glares back Lonjiku.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

Ameiko smiles at the party having her back. She puts on a confident smirk and crosses her arms.

Lonjiku for his part sputters for a second in disbelief at the audacity of these, _these thugs_, as he cleans his face. He narrows his eyes at the party, clearly realizing he won't have a chance to talk them down. _Ruffians_. He scoffs, storming to the door but stops there, glaring back at Ameiko. 

"You are as dead to me as your mother," he seethes. 

The smirk on Ameiko's face disappears, replaced by hurt. Before she can even think on a response, he's gone. Her lower lip trembles a bit, but she takes a deep breath, the calm confidence returning to her eyes, carefully looking at the spatula in her hand.

“I’ll need a well-cleaned ladle now, since jackass stew’s not on the menu!” she shouts.

There are cheers from the other people present. Ibor claps in her support as well... he can't hide the excitement of seeing one of those rich nobles be put in their place.

"Good for her," Madame Mvashti nods, finishing her soup.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 20, 2021)

Addo maintains his cool visage until the unexpected guest leaves, then relaxes his pose somewhat and allows his features to adopt a more friendly smile.  "Are you all right miss?"  He asks Ameiko, "You handled yourself well, though I imagine that's small comfort at the moment."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 20, 2021)

Rose goes for another grab of food and puts it into her mouth. 

Result: 1d20 (2) + 0
Total: 2+4, still terrible 

When Rose hears him speak to his daughter like this she gasps, dropping a bit of food onto her pretty new dress. As he leaves she bolts up from the table, chasing after him. Not sure if she will be able to catch him though or if she knows where he has gone.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 20, 2021)

"Not all of them," Sayuri replies, to Rose, not turning her attention from Ameiko and her father. But she does not bother to lower her voice, even when she says, "Just the ones not worth their daughters." 

Sayuri pointedly follows Lord Kaijutsu to the door, and ensures it closes _all the way_, behind him, watching him storm away with an altogether icy expression.

Once this is accomplished, she turns back to the others with a smile she summons out of defiance more than anything else, catching Ameiko's gaze, her chin raised in similar defensive pride.


"It's _his_ loss, Mei-Mei. And one day, he'll know that too." she says, the language of both their childhoods a buffer against the pain of the moment, the emotional exposure she knows her friend hates.

The young woman grasps her friend's shoulder for a moment in comfort, and then returns to the table (Ameiko will want to return to the kitchen, she knows. For a moment, at least.)

She settles in, next to Ibor, gazes into the steaming bowl of onion soup as though it might be a magic mirror. "What did he mean, _Titus warned him_?" she asks, after a moment, "Titus Scarnetti?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

Ameiko clears her throat. "Thank you... it means a lot to me." 

"It's better this way, Miss Rose. My life improved when I decided to leave for an adventure and not live with him when I came back. It should get a lot better now," she assured the elf.


Sayuri is right. There's a roast to serve and Ameiko gives her a quick hug before moving back to the kitchen. Beth is hurrying around the kitchen serving everyone a piece of roasted boar with plenty of potatoes.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2021)

Duncan has a concerned look on his face and gets up after a few bites of boar. "Im gonna stand outside for a bit. Need te clear my head and all"

Duncan goes out the tavern and watches for any trouble 
perception 15


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

Duncan doesn't see anything weird. Lonjiku left without looking back again and with the little light from the street it's hard to make anything more than a few people hoping they are not too late for the feast.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 20, 2021)

Mirenia is taken aback for a solid few minutes. Aldern's reaction to Duncan leaves her somewhat speechless for a few moments, looking up the stairs the way the young noble departs with worry. Turning towards the door as the Tian noble arrives, Mirenia's brow only lofts further as she listens to the tone if not the meaning of his argument with Ameiko. She claps faintly after the lord is told off completely, even coming to stand as she does so.

"Lord Kaijutsu isn't Varisian," she says over her shoulder towards Duncan, wincing somewhat as she sees Rose rush out the door. For a moment she considers going after her...but in the end she figures it's not worth the trouble. Heading to the stage, she takes out her panflute and begins to play a set of quiet, hopeful songs dedicated to Desna and Varisian folk tales on the stage to sooth the mood.

*#Performance*: 1d20 (11) + 10 *Total*: 21


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

The mood improves with food and song, and soon, most people forget about the incident and continue to enjoy the evening.


Ibor is delighted with the roast. You can see he's not used with having a night for himself like this. At some point during the night, he gathers enough courage to invite Sayuri to a dance.

Other than that, you have the night to yourself and the sound of the laughs and the music give you enough privacy if you wish to discuss anything in special and explain the day's events. 

Ameiko offers Duncan a room at the Inn at a discount to thank him for standing up for her with the others. (1gp)


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 20, 2021)

Stunned by the combination of fantastic food in his mouth and totally unexpected family drama before his eyes, Gorrendux sits through the evening's theatrics with mouth agape.

When matters cool down and the team has a chance to talk, Gorrendux thanks *Sayuri *for all of the information about the Scarnettis and Sandpoint. The conservative cleric's eyes go wide when Sayuri gets to the part about Sheriff Belor in a relationship with the brothel-master, Kaye Tesarani. But he tries to keep the focus on the Scarnetti family. "The Scarnettis sound corrupt enough, perhaps they had some hand in the Goblin problem. You mentioned four families founded Sandpoint? Who are the other three prominent families? Are they still around?"

Gorrendux will also introduce himself to Duncan at some point.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

The four noble families of Sandpoint are:
Deverin (brewers, with Kendra Deverin as the town's mayor. Very well liked. )
Scarnetti (loggers and mills, Titus is always looking to keep control of local business and increase his influence. He has the coin, but not the love of the people)
Kaijutsu (glassworks, Lonjiku and Ameiko are the only members left of this family in Sandpoint)
Valdermar (shipyard, you haven't really met anyone from this family yet. The family head is a sickly venerable man, bed bound.)


----------



## briaremma (Apr 20, 2021)

Sayuri frowns, picking at leftover scraps of the (excellent) boar roast on the plate before her, as she considers. 

"No," she says, at last, to Gorrendux, with a shared expression of understanding, "I don't think so, in the end. Not the goblins. He's...well, Lord Scarnetti has some very _definite _ideas about what sort of beings are proper and welcome and..._people_. Goblins are pretty far down his list. Underneath _adventurers. _even. Normally, it's all petty criminals and political intrigue with Scarnetti..."

She shakes her head, looking troubled. "But then, I hate to think it's _anyone _in town. So. Take that as you will._" _

Her brow only furrows more deeply as she explains the basics of the other three families of Sandpoint, before pausing, silent for a moment, looking at the stairs. "And the Foxgloves. Once." 

But when Ibor finally does ask her to dance, she allows the troubled expression to fade away, and says to him, with a certain sense of satisfaction and a pleased grin, "I thought you'd never ask."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

Maybe it was the drinks. Maybe it was seeing Lonjiku Kaijutsu brought down a notch. All Ibor knew was that this was a night to remember... and he would not miss the chance to dance with Sayuri. He takes her hand gently and walks in front of the stage where Mirenia is singing, and beams a smile. He knows this Varisian tune to heart and he starts leading the dance with surprisingly grace.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 20, 2021)

"The Foxgloves... once?" Gorrendux repeats in a whisper as he watches Sayuri walk away to dance with the millworker Ibor. He sees the two younger people twirl around the open floorspace of The Rusty Dragon, a whirl of colors before his eyes. The Half-Orc taps his bottom lip and thinks. He enjoys Mirenia's song, but he again senses a nagging feeling of dread._ Why are folks acting normal? Goblins tried to overtake the town. _He steps outside, hoping perhaps his orcish nose might tell him something more about the dangers that threaten Sandpoint.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 20, 2021)

After she's done with her set and things begin to wind down, Mirenia goes to order a cup of tea and get a plate of roast, a bowl of soup from Ameiko. She thanks her and of course pays whatever the price, before she excuses herself from the party and heads up the stairs. Coming to Aldern's door, she knocks gently. "Sir Foxglove? It's me. I've...brought some tea and food. I didn't see you at dinner."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 20, 2021)

She hasn't been trained to dance. Not like a noble girl would have been, not like Ameiko, or even Nualia, who had been meant to be a shining example to all. (Until. Always, in Sandpoint: _until, _a thousand secrets behind that unassuming word)

But Sayuri is a graceful sort, in her way, and what she lacks in formal teaching, she seems to make up for in enthusiasm, and, perhaps, in her determination to make this a _good night_, despite all attempts at the contrary by grumpy old men. And so she and Ibor twirl around the tiny floor of the Rusty Dragon for a song, and she spins and moves with him in perfect harmony, her dress flashing emerald as she does, and her laughter is genuine and, for the space of the tune, unworried.

For a moment, she feels like a princess in a storybook. The nice kind, with princes and fairy godmothers and dancing in palaces.

Not the sort with skeletons and goblins chanting horrible bloody songs, like the one she seems to be _living_.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> After she's done with her set and things begin to wind down, Mirenia goes to order a cup of tea and get a plate of roast, a bowl of soup from Ameiko. She thanks her and of course pays whatever the price, before she excuses herself from the party and heads up the stairs. Coming to Aldern's door, she knocks gently. "Sir Foxglove? It's me. I've...brought some tea and food. I didn't see you at dinner."



There's a moment of silence and she can hear someone quickly standing up but then stopping behind the door. It opens slowly, Aldern on the other side. He still looks a bit pale but he's starting to sobering up. "Ah, yes, thank you."

"I'm sorry about my manners earlier," he nods to Mirenia but he cannot make direct eye contact with her. "That was improper of me... I hope you can forgive me."

He takes the food and the tea and places it at a small table just at the side of the door. "I doubt I can go back now anyway. I must... I must leave in the morning to my business and I'll need the rest."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 20, 2021)

"All is forgiven," she says smoothly. "And I suspected you had no plans to return, but it didn't seem fitting for you to miss out on the bounty of the hunt you called." When he opens the door to take the tray, she stays standing there. "If you ever wish to talk...please let me know? I know you have a lot ahead of you, and there's this...notion that you have to bear it all, for the good of your house. But there are other ways to live." She pats his hand gently. "Enjoy your night, Sir Foxglove. I wish you well in your travels."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2021)

> "If you ever wish to talk...please let me know? I know you have a lot ahead of you, and there's this...notion that you have to bear it all, for the good of your house. But there are other ways to live."



"Am I too obvious?" he asks nervously with a chuckle. "I'll keep that in mind."



> She pats his hand gently. "Enjoy your night, Sir Foxglove. I wish you well in your travels."



"I'll come back," Aldern hurries to say before she leaves placing his other hand over hers. "I swear I'll come back. I just need to get things in order back in Magnimar to fix the house and then-... Perhaps then I could show you around?" he asks hopefully. "After the goblins are dealt with, of course... because I have no doubt that you will solve this and save this town as you have already saved me," he smiles and pulls back his hand embarrassed.

"Good night Miss Mirenia," he gently closes the door.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

*Toilday, 24 Rova, 4707*

After a night of dance and food and drink, the party wakes up a little late than usual. By the time they come down, there's already a few patrons having breakfast. Ameiko waves at you as you come down the stairs.

Beth, Ameiko's maid waves at Duncan. "Oh Mr McAllister, Mister Foxglove paid for a drink for you. He said he was sorry about yesterday. He left early in the morning."

Just as they are finishing their breakfast, a young teen peeks into the tavern. She seems to have ran to get here. "Uh, mister heroes? Sheriff Belor wants to talk with you at the town hall, he says it's important."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2021)

Duncan prepares his spells for the day and tends to his scimitar before heading downstairs. He meets with the maid that gives him news that lifts his spirits

"Well my lady" he says giving her a bow, "Receiving such good news from a lass as beautiful as yourself, is bound to make anyone's day."

Duncan gives her his best smile, "I will certainly take him up on that offer, but only if you are the one serving it." he says with a wink.

Having had some breakfast he hears the announcement for the heroes to attend the Sherriff.

"Right Lads and Lasses,  Let's see what adventure this visit takes us on eh?" He says to the party and acting as if he had every right to be with them.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 21, 2021)

Sayuri wanders down the stairs in a casual green linen shirt and leather leggings, her hair up in a messy braid, hiding a tiny yawn behind her hand, and trying not to trip on Kona, who is making his own way down with no particular concern for her footing. The young woman looks entirely refreshed, and _almost _entirely unworried, a small smile hovering on her lips, though she raises a questioning brow at Ameiko, wondering how her friend is feeling, after a night to reflect on her father's...temper tantrum. 

This delightful good mood lasts up until Sheriff Belor wants to see _anyone_ at this time of morning, barely time to be out of bed. Much less _adventurers._ 

She nods, solemnly, to Duncan and to the younger girl, and tries not to show the butterflies whirling wildly in her stomach.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 21, 2021)

"Sayuri was it?" He nods at her sympathetically, " you alright after last night? I dont really know what was goin on, but scrotum face seemed like he had a few unkind words for you. That, after you guys saved the whole town. Ungrateful ass jester, if ever i saw one!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 21, 2021)

Mirenia had gone to bed somewhat early and woken up just as early to head to the church and pray to Desna the next morning...though not early enough to catch a certain noble. Returning to the inn now, she takes her breakfast in quiet relaxation, taking some comfort in having gotten the prayer off of her chest. She's...rather surprised to find the messenger sent on behalf of the Sheriff, turning towards Duncan with the same frown she'd had yesterday.

"I...wasn't certain yesterday if it was the drink talking, but...are you really sure this is what you want? There's a very real chance you could be injured or worse if you dive into these matters head first. Sendo was...not unwise in his actions given the danger involved. Our actions...failures. They may affect all of Sandpoint."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2021)

Addo rises early, tends to his prayer, his tools, his weapons, and his armor before emerging to meet the others for the day.  He nods solemnly at Mirenia's advice to Duncan but has little other to offer himself.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 21, 2021)

Wary of any more Skeletons or Goblins, Gorrendux straps on his scale mail armor after morning prayers. He stomps down to the common room for a spot of breakfast. When he hears the kid say that Sheriff Belor wants to speak with us, he nods, gulps down the last few bites, and moves to follow the teen.

When he hears that Sendo has had enough hero-ing for now, Gorrendux nods and says, "No one is obligated to do more than *Sendo *already has. He's already helped Sandpoint more than most. I didn't have the opportunity to get to know him well. Let us go hear what the Sheriff has to say."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

The party heads up to the town hall, right across the street from the garrison. The meeting takes place in a comfortable office on the second floor of the town hall. As you enter the office, you see Sheriff Belor, Mayor Kendra Deverin and... a woman. An elven woman dressed in a ragged leather armor, an old cloak and carrying a bow at her back, not unlike Rose. In fact, her eyes grow in recognition of Rose but she remains quiet while Kendra welcomes them and Belor starts the introductions.

"Ah, I'm Kendra Deverin. It's good to finally meet you face to face. I have seen you around town keeping high spirits, thank you."

Belor nods. "And I see you have a new addition... good, you might need it," he says looking back at the elven woman. "Let me introduce you to an unofficial member of the Sandpoint town's guard... This is *Shalelu Andosana*, survivalist, ranger, bounty hunter, you name it. I think we mentioned her before to you as our current goblin expert since Hosk retired," Belor smiles gesturing at the party. "And, well, these are the newest crop of goblin slayers. People have named them Heroes of Sandpoint." 

He continues, a bit more serious. "As you can imagine, Shalelu has been a thorn in the side of the goblin tribes for the last few years. She let us know when tribes are warring and protects travelers from them or other dangers. She... she has just told us that the town was not the only one with goblin troubles..." his face turns grim.  "In short, there’s been an increase in goblin-related raids along the Lost Coast, particularly in the dale between Nettlewood and Mosswood. Only a day ago, a farm south of Mosswood was burnt to the ground by a group of goblins. Shalelu was thankfully nearby, and while the farm couldn’t be saved, she did rescue the family and drive off the goblins. She escorted them here... she knew we needed to know."

Shalelu straighness a bit, also not used much to talk, being a loner in the woods.
“Belor’s told me of your work against the goblins— well done. I’ve dedicated the last several years of my life to keeping them from causing too much trouble around these parts, but they’re tenacious and fecund little runts. Like weeds that bite." 

She gestures to the map on the table. "There are five major goblin tribes in the region, and, traditionally, they’re pretty good at keeping
each other in line with intertribal squabbles and the like. Yet from what I’ve been able to piece together, members of all five tribes were involved in the raid on Sandpoint. A fair number of the Mosswood goblins I dealt with yesterday were already pretty beat up, and there was a lot of chatter about the ‘longshanks’ who killed so many of them. Now that I’ve met you, it seems obvious from their descriptions who they were talking about. Seems like you’ve made an impression."

“In any event, the fact that the five tribes are working together disturbs me. Goblin tribes don’t get along unless they’ve got something big planned, and big plans require big bosses. I’m afraid that someone’s moved in on the goblins and organized them. And judging by these recent raids, what they’re organizing seems like bad news for all of us.”

@Cardboard Tube Knight Rose also recognizes Shalelu as the daughter of Seanthia, an elf from Crying Leaf who also married a young human man. After a green dragon attack where Seanthia was killed, the human and his step-daughter defeated it but then the man left immediately after. Shalelu, feeling adrift and alone, started wandering the roads and finally came to take Sandpoint under her watch.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2021)

"What would be the best option for finding who is pulling the strings?" Addo says after careful consideration.  "Seems the problem will likely resolve itself if we can remove the force holding the goblins together."  This seemed to track with what he had pieced together so far.  Some force out there seemed to be manipulating events.  If left unchecked likely they would be allowed to tighten their control and bring more forces to the field.

"Perhaps there is something nearby that would serve as a distraction?"  He says with consideration, "a target that might encourage some discord with the goblins?  And force the agent in the shadows to surface to deal with it?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

“I can investigate that myself out there, but if they are already planning something I might not be able to discover it in time and they could attack again.”


Belor nods. "I'm going to Magnimar myself to see about securing additional soldiers to station at Sandpoint for a few weeks, at least until the extent of the goblin threat can be determined. While I'm out of town, I want to ask Shalelu to sniff around Shank’s Wood, Brinestump, Mosswood, Devil’s Platter, and other places where goblins live to see if she can discover who’s behind it and to keep the farms safe. Even with you, we just don't have the numbers to cover all that."


"I can move swiftly and quietly, but I can't do that with a whole group," she explains.


"I would like for you to keep a public presence in town in my stead," Belor continues. "If the critters have some kind of fear of you, hopefully it would dissuade them from attacking again while we prepare."


Shalelu smiles. "That should definitely help. I'll leave in the afternoon to start my way to Shank's Wood, but... I would love to gather some supplies and eat something at the Rusty Dragon before I leave. I can tell you about the goblin tribes and my main suspects while I eat."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 21, 2021)

Mirenia curtsies as best she can to the Mayor in her traveling skirts and leggings, seeming surprised to see Shalelu before settling in to listen. The more that is explained, the deeper her frown creases until she finally leans forward to sigh and pinch the bridge of her nose and take some deep breaths. "If this involves all five goblin tribes attacking settlements all up the Lost Coast...should we reach out to those groups and militias to coordinate our response? Alone we may not be able to do much, but if we were all as organized as these goblins seem to be..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

Kendra shakes her head. "The other settlements are little villagers with barely anything to spare to defend themselves. The only other real town between here and Riddleport is Roderic's Cove and they are out of the way of the problem, it seems. We could send word but Roderic's Cove is Riddleport's jurisdiction and they won't likely listen to us. The request would have to go through Magnimar anyway. Even then, sending a messenger to Roderic would take about two weeks on horse... a week by boat. We might not have enough time."

@Hidden Nin

"I can warn the little villages on my way, but she's right, Magnimar is two days from here. It has the soldiers and resources you need."

"I'll do my best to make it clear this is an urgent matter and then we can start sending more protection from here," Belor explains. "I don't think I'll take more than a week to return with everything we need."


It would be something like this:
2 days to Magnimar
2 days to convince city and gather soldiers/supplies
2 days to return


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2021)

Addo nods somewhat quietly.  He couldn't fault the logic, an able woodsman that knows the area would be able to move far more effectively and efficiently alone than encumbered by the group.  And he couldn't fault the power of symbols in motivating people.

"I have no problem staying here to help," he finally says.  "Iomedae has a way of putting me where I am needed, might be that this is that place."  He pauses to glance briefly around before continuing, "if we are expecting more activity, might be worth working with people to come up with a plan.  People tend to react better when they know plans are in place, any objection to working with the townspeople while you're away?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

Kendra turns to Addo. "I have no problem in letting you make some defensive plans. All I ask is that the town doesn't panic. If you think someone can help with the defenses, let them know, but try to keep things discreet... Belor told me there might be someone here helping them and the last thing I want is them realizing we have started to make preparations and they would in turn make haste with whatever they are planning."

Belor nods. "You can help with the guards at the north gate, and especially the night shift. We are still unsure how the goblin group that was fought in the market area went past the south bridge without anyone noticing."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 21, 2021)

"I pledge to help defend the town while you go to Magnimar," Gorrendux says to the Mayor and Sheriff. "Helping defend the north gate sounds wise, but I suspect that if the Goblins strike again, they'll use trickery again, and attack other vulnerable spots in the defensive line."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

While Mayor Deverin and Belor stay back at the town hall to get him the papers and grits he needs to take to Magnimar to request for soldiers, the party follows Shalelu back to the Rusty Dragon Inn. She looks tired and in a dire need of a bath. 

Ameiko welcomes her with a smile but soon recognizes this means trouble. Beth draws Shalelu a hot bath while Ameiko prepares her some food and sends someone to get the supplies she will need.

Once cleaned and relaxed, Shalelu sits with you in one of the more private tables and starts explaining  what she knows about the current goblins.


"As I mentioned earlier, there are five major goblin tribes in the region. The closest to Sandpoint are the* Birdcruncher* *goblins*, who live in caves along the western edge of the *Devil’s Platter*, although traditionally these goblins are the least aggressive of the five. To the south are the* Licktoad goblins* of the *Brinestump Marsh*, pests who are excellent swimmers. East are the *Seven Tooth goblins of Shank’s Wood*, goblins who’ve secured a place for themselves by raiding Sandpoint’s junkyard and rebuilding the stolen refuse into armor and weapons. Farther east are the *Mosswood goblins*, likely the largest tribe but one traditionally held back by feuding families within their own ranks. And finally, there are the *Thistletop goblins*, who live on the* Nettlewood* coast atop a small island that some say holds a passing resemblance to a *decapitated head*."

You actually remember this one. When you went to the Pauper's Grave you could see the boulder/island and you would have to agree... it  somewhat looked like a huge head half sunk in the waves staring at you.

"Now, for who might be behind all of this... it COULD be a goblin hero. Goblins generally live short, violent lives. It’s unusual for a single goblin to achieve any real measure of notoriety, but when one does, it’s well earned. Currently, six goblins in the region enjoy the status of HERO," she takes a sip of her drink.



"I know of a few in the vicinity:* Big Gugmut* is an unusually muscular and tall goblin from Mosswood who, it is said, had a hobgoblin for a mother and a wild boar for a father," she snorts. "*Koruvus *was a champion of the Seven Tooth tribe, as well known for his short temper as he was for his prized possession—a magic longsword sized for a human that the goblin stubbornly kept as his own (despite the fact that it was too large for him to properly wield). Koruvus vanished several months ago after he supposedly discovered a “secret hideout” in a cave along the cliffs, but the Seven Tooth goblins remain convinced he’s out there still, a ghost or worse, waiting to murder any goblin who tries to discover his hideout."


She takes a bite of her salmon curry. "*Vorka* is a notorious goblin cannibal who lives in the Brinestump marsh, a “hero” mostly to goblins other than the Licktoad tribe. *Rendwattle Gutwad* is the obese chieftain of the Brinestump goblins, a corpulent monster who, it is said, never leaves his throne. *Ripnugget* is the leader of the Thistletop goblins and controls what the five tribes agree is the best lair." 



She stops, still holding her fork with a frown. "And then there’s* Bruthazmus*," she almost growls. "An infamous bugbear ranger who lives in northern Nettlewood and often visits the five tribes to trade things he’s stolen from caravans for alcohol, news, or magic arrows. Bruthazmus has a particular hatred of elves. He does his best to gruesomely kill elves in the road," she takes a deep breath trying to calm herself. "We have fought on several occasions. To date, neither of us has managed to get the upper hand on the other, but I swear I won’t be the first to fall."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2021)

Rose nods at the proposed plan, running it through her head quickly. She remembers Shalelu from before, but doesn't have much to say to her as the pair of them were in much different age groups and circles in their time in Crying Leaf. Still, she gives Shalelu this look of acknowledgement of their shared heritage and homeland. 

*"One would think that a bugbear would have come closer to the town to make sure that the goblins performed correctly. Same with any leader. I'm sure we would have heard reports of a bugbear, but a goblin leader...one who looked more on top of things than the others might be harder for the average person to spot," *Rose says. 

*"We even saw a few more capable Goblins, but in the end they all fell."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 21, 2021)

Mirenia waits patiently for Shalelu to get the road dust off and become settled before settling in herself to listen to what the ranger has to say. Her interest is rapt as she listens. Some parts she might have been aware of, others not so much, but she leans back, glancing at the others by the end. 

"The remains of the late Father Tobyn had been stolen from the Sandpoint Boneyard," she explains to Shalelu. "Are any of these chieftains or heroes especially skilled in magic...or negotiation? They'd have to know a language beyond Goblin to communicate with someone helping them from inside Sandpoint? There was certainly a set of human sized footprints mixed in with the goblins leading away from the crypt...and a couple of skeletons waiting for us inside." Mirenia frowns, shaking her head. "It seems as though there's someone else entirely involved. A mage intelligent enough to work a dark ritual and strong enough to command the tribes' collective cooperation."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

"The majority doesn't speak common, but some of what you would call the '_elite_'-" she makes air quotes "...might be smart enough to learn it."

Shalelu grows quiet thinking about it. "That's the problem. I'm not the type to know those magics... but I can say neither are these goblins. The shamans and clerics they have are... not that great," she shakes her head. "I'll try to trail a group and keep my ear up in case they mention anything about a longshank. That's the name they give us 'tall people'," she laughs.

Finishing her food and packing the supplies Ameiko got her, Shalelu prepares to leave again. "If I find anything, I'll send you a bird message here with Ameiko. I'll do my best out there, and I hope you all keep the town safe as well," she nods and pats them in the back before giving a Ameiko a quick hug and waving away. "Until we meet again!"


At this point you can start making plans and ask key NPCs for assistance if you like.

Convince NPCs to help: Diplomacy
Help with the watch at North Gate: Perception
Look around the bridges to see if you find anything that could give you a clue as to where did the second group came from: Perception


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 21, 2021)

After bidding adieu to Shalelu, Gorrendux explores the southern part of Sandpoint. He wants to check out the bridge, and maybe find a clue as to how those particular Goblins got inside the town's walls. Holding his orcish greataxe like a walking stick, the Half-Orc makes his way toward the bridges to the south and southeast parts of the area. (Perception result of 12)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2021)

Gorrendux takes a good luck at the bridges and the river. He can tell the river is about 10-15ft deep at the widest point and doesn't see anything that might have helped the goblins swim across either. The "town side" is slightly higher than the river level as well and he doesn't see any footprints at the side either.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2021)

Mirenia decides to do a bit more digging, informing the others that she's going to give Professor Quink a quick visit to try and piece together a thought she had.

If he's present, she shares with him a...if not theory, series of interconnected questions. Had he heard about the Thistletop Tribe's 'base' of sorts? Shaped like a head? Was it perhaps connected to the Old Light of Sandpoint? Even though they'd come to gather the remains of Father Tobyn ("Please don't share this information!") could that have something to do with who might be controlling these goblins? Could the head be sentient? No, there were human footprints...


----------



## briaremma (Apr 22, 2021)

Vergil said:


> "Sayuri was it?" He nods at her sympathetically, " you alright after last night? I dont really know what was goin on, but scrotum face seemed like he had a few unkind words for you. That, after you guys saved the whole town. Ungrateful ass jester, if ever i saw one!"


"Oh, Lonjiku Kaijutsu has said worse to me before, and I'm sure he will again," Sayuri answers *Duncan*, with a small smile, as the group heads out to hear what Sheriff Belor has to say, "he thinks I'm a bad influence." 

She shrugs, and the smile shifts to a smirk. "But that's because he's an uptight, snobbish, horrible old man, so I don't much find I care." 

Given her lack of actual adventuring experience, Sayuri remains relatively quiet throughout the official explanations, lurking at the back of the group and trying not to be noticed by any of the Officials, at least not before she has a chance to do something worth notice. 

She waits until most of the party has scattered to their own purposes, and then peeks into the kitchen, to see if Ameiko has a moment. 

"Mei-mei? Wanted to see how you were holding up, after last night. You okay?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia had gone to bed somewhat early and woken up just as early to head to the church and pray to Desna the next morning...though not early enough to catch a certain noble. Returning to the inn now, she takes her breakfast in quiet relaxation, taking some comfort in having gotten the prayer off of her chest. She's...rather surprised to find the messenger sent on behalf of the Sheriff, turning towards Duncan with the same frown she'd had yesterday.
> 
> "I...wasn't certain yesterday if it was the drink talking, but...are you really sure this is what you want? There's a very real chance you could be injured or worse if you dive into these matters head first. Sendo was...not unwise in his actions given the danger involved. Our actions...failures. They may affect all of Sandpoint."



"I came all the way from The Lands of Linnorm, where we have to solo a Linnorm in order to be King - that's a goal of mine. I came hunting the Sandpoint Devil, but Sendo said that you guys would eventually end up fighting something bigger. I reckon if I'm gonna build up myself to be strong enough to take down a Linnorm I gotta dive into the craziest fight ever!"

He laughs, "Aye, I'm ready!" he cracks his knuckles as he heads to the Sherriff.

____

Later.

"Bastard Goblins. They're fuckin vermin and I'm more than happy to slice 'em up. One of them killed my dog when I was 10. Poor Wicky....."

"Anyways, I've not been known to have any sort of tact with people and honestly I'm not much of a scout, but I can help with patrols around the town. Just point me in their direction and I'll do my thing. I'd like to take out one of those elite bastards, but defending this place is a good idea."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2021)

Addo can point the others to some of the retired adventurers in town: Hosk was a ranger, Ameiko, Jasper was a paladin, Veznutt was an "explorer", and the blind tavern owner.  They'd all absolutely be worth consulting, though he'll probably suggest one of the more diplomatic types approach them.

Addo has noticed that more people seem to be concerned with defense (eg, buying weapons).  He believes strongly that people will do better when they are organized, so unless there are strenuous objections he will devote himself to training with townspeople concerned so that they might at least be organized and practiced if they find need of using their weapons.  He'll mostly count on word-of-mouth for it to spread but won't object to party members mentioning it if they're going around talking to people (if others want to help, including the above retired adventurers, he will welcome additional aid).

In deference to Kendra's request he won't say anything about expecting problems from the goblins but will just frame his position as helping organize people who want to learn, or who might be concerned after the festival.  If asked he'll direct people to slings, quarterstaves, and spears as simple weapons that can be learned fairly quickly.

He will, as he works, keep an eye out for anyone that seems _too_ familiar with weapons, or seems too prying on what might be going on.

((Take-10 on Sense Motive is 17, or you can roll +7 if there's anything to see.))

((Addo is proficient in all simple and martial weapons, shields-except-tower-shields, and light, medium, and heavy armor and has focus with the long sword.  He should have at least casual familiarity with any non-exotic weapons people might want to learn.))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2021)

@Hidden Nin

Mirenia goes to check with prof.Quink, but he's not at his house at the moment. She has the hunch that maybe he's at the book store. Indeed, he's in a little coffee table outside debating with a middle age woman clothed in flowy robes. She recognizes Jabyl of the House of Blue Stone. She's a monk who runs a small shrine/dojo/library by the glassworks. She's a follower of Irori, the god of self-perfection and knowledge.

"Again with the tales," she chuckles taking a sip from her tea.

Prof.Quink huffes. "They are NOT tales. I have enough proof to back my claim."

"Alright, alright..." she nods to him.

Quink sees Mirenia arrive and smile. "Perfect timing. I was just telling Jabyl here what we were discussing the other day..." he looks around. "Wouldn't that Gorrendux fellow be with you? He was fascinated by it... but never mind! Do you need to take notes? I can provide some paper."

After Mirenia explains the situation, Prof.Quink pales a bit. Jabyl for her part hasn't touch the tea again.

"I... well..." Quink blinks once or twice before he can find his voice. "It's complicated. You see..." he takes one of the parchments he was offering for notes. And starts drawing a seven pointed star. "As I said before, Thassilon was a coalition of seven kingdoms representing the seven virtues, each in turn representing a school of magic... as we understand, with time, corruption quickly took hold of these Runelords and became 7 sins," he starts writing each one at the points of the star. "Wrath, Envy, Greed, Sloth, Lust, Pride and Gluttony."

"This area, where Sandpoint is build would have been right in the border of the kingdom of Bakrakhan, the Domain of Wrath... who would focus on evocation..."

"But what you say, the area of Thistletop, would have been the Kingdom of Xalasht, the Domain of Greed... transmuters. I believe they were terrible enemies at the time, and that's the reason of the construction of the Old Light as a weapon."


"Using corpses... well, that's not the type of magic either of those two kingdoms used. That would be... the Kingdom of Gatash, the domain of Gluttony... in this case... necromancy," he grows quiet and gulps. "But it is not anywhere around here... the only mentions of Gatash place it to the East, where the Hold of Belzken would now be."




@briaremma

Ameiko sighs. "I'm fine, just generally dissapointed. I thought maybe one day we could... fix things, you know. But I'm not going to waste my time with people that don't want my help," she says with resolution. "My life turned around when I moved out of his shadow... and while it might have not be all great, it was definitely better than when I was around him."

"Besides, right now, there are more important things at hand. I heard what Shalelu said. I'm a bit rusty-," she snorts. "Yeah, but I can jump into action if needed again. Hosk has been checking around the docks for any signs where the goblins on this side might have come from but found nothing. He's going to stay just outside the stables to keep, erh, an eye out... gods, that didn't came out right, did it?" she shakes her head. "He will whistle to me if goblins show up again. I'm more of a support type like mirenia though... I have given Beth instructions to let people into the Inn for protection and close the door behind me."

"Sandpoint might not be perfect. No place really is. But this is my home and it has enough people I love that I won't let a bunch of gobbos hurt them."




@EvilMoogle

Addo starts his impromptu training classes down at the beach. Word travels fasts and there are a number of young people coming to see what they can learn. Most are teens-young adults eager to learn and to became heroes or heroines themselves one day.

He sees Katherine comming down carrying a heavy crate by herself. "Uff, alright. I think this might help you a bit... Slings and some clubs. Think of this as thanks... and a peace offering," she chuckles, but then grows a bit quiet. She whispers at him while the 'students' excitedly take one of the weapons provided. "Is it too bad?" she whispers to Addo. Addo can tell she put two and two together about the reason for this training. If explained, she simply nods.

"I'm gonna ask my dad and Shayliss to stay on the store for the week. I'll do the errands myself. Dad can certainly punch and... the store is right across the street from the school. Mr.Gandethus was lucky enough to close the gate in time last time, but he's the squishy type, just like Benny," she discretely shows a dagger hidden under her shawl. "Not going to let that happen," she nods to him.

"I'll leave you to them. Good luck," she waves and returns to the store.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2021)

Addo thanks Katherine for the donation.  He'll quietly tell her of the concern that the goblins might try something but he'll honestly explain his concern is more for keeping people organized and focused if something does happen rather than planning for any specific threat.  He'll suggest that her and the others stop by when they area able to.  The more people participate the better the overall effect will be, both in knowledge transfer and in getting people accustomed to working together.

In regards to the latter he'll keep his instructions largely focused on instilling a sense of community and common defense.  If something does happen the focus should be to work as a group to deal with threats while falling back to more defensive positions.  While he'll certainly want them comfortable with their weapons, the group mindset will likely be more important.

((Dunno how deep you want me going here))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2021)

The Varisian takes a seat with them if they allow it, settling in to take down notes quickly and efficiently. The more that the professor explains, however, the more concerned she grows. Mirenia's eyes widen -- she does indeed take out a small journal she's scribbled past musings into before as she listens closely. "I...see," she says. "So, likely coincidental at best..." she says with a sigh, leaning forward. "You both should do your best to stay safe until further notice. We don't know what these goblins are planning, but until we can work something out, I think it's best if we're all alert." She seems more focused on Jabyl than Quink at this point, though not completely. "And if you can do or provide anything...shelter, safety, surveillance in the time of crisis...I think it'd go a long way. Martial readiness...tips on how to fortify the walls, perhaps?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2021)

((That's ok.))
@EvilMoogle
Addo manages to still them caution and defense:
Help people get to safety first.
Do not face a goblin alone.
Don't let yourself be surrounded.
Have a bucket of water outside your home ready in case of goblin arson (they are a bit more familiar with that after the fire 5 years ago.)

From what he's seen around town, Addo believes the Garrisson, the school, the Cathedral and the Rusty Dragon are sturdy enough to withstand fires for a bit and protect a lot of people if needed be.

This takes most of the day but by the end, Addo feels this should definitely give them an edge this time.  They will not be taken by surprise as easily and know what to do.


@Hidden Nin

Jabyl grimaces a bit worried. "I am not one prone to violence," she explains as if apologizing. "My studies are merely for my own improvement, but... of course, my doors are open to the people who might need shelter and I'll do my best to keep them safe."




================

@briaremma @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Vergil @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam 


Let's say it's about 6pm.

Currently there are 3 guards at the North Gate and 1 on each bridge, while another patrols the streets (6, half the guards right now). The next shift will take over at around 2am.

Do you wish to sleep now and help at the second watch... or help now and sleep later?
And where would you like to be posted?


----------



## briaremma (Apr 22, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Ameiko sighs. "I'm fine, just generally disappointed. I thought maybe one day we could... fix things, you know. But I'm not going to waste my time with people that don't want my help," she says with resolution. "My life turned around when I moved out of his shadow... and while it might have not be all great, it was definitely better than when I was around him."
> 
> "Besides, right now, there are more important things at hand. I heard what Shalelu said. I'm a bit rusty-," she snorts. "Yeah, but I can jump into action if needed again. Hosk has been checking around the docks for any signs where the goblins on this side might have come from but found nothing. He's going to stay just outside the stables to keep, erh, an eye out... gods, that didn't came out right, did it?" she shakes her head. "He will whistle to me if goblins show up again. I'm more of a support type like mirenia though... I have given Beth instructions to let people into the Inn for protection and close the door behind me."
> 
> "Sandpoint might not be perfect. No place really is. But this is my home and it has enough people I love that I won't let a bunch of gobbos hurt them."



"Family is...still important, even if Sandpoint is being invaded by tiny green men with a taste for dog," Sayuri says, gently, leaning against the doorframe and watching her friend at work, notably comfortable in this place which is entirely her own. "but it's your father who needs to learn that, I think. And I still believe he will, one of these days." 

A beat, followed by a little laugh, "Though maybe I'll try to stay out of his sight in the future. Sorry. I know needling him further didn't help any probably."

She smiles, as she listens to Ameiko discuss her plans for the goblins, a certain fiercely proud expression on her face. 

"I won't let that happen either," she agrees, solemn and sure, though she does giggle, _slightly_, at Ameiko's uncomfortable slip regarding Hosk's eye. "we're gonna make sure everything is okay. But any help is...well, helpful! And I'd rather have Hosk's one eye on things than a lot of people with the full set, honestly. Especially when it comes to _goblins_." 

The young woman has been watching for her moment, and takes it, now, darting forward to snatch a delectable looking hand tart, raspberry and chocolate, which had been cooling on the counter behind the innkeeper, before retreating back to the doorway with her prize, looking rather pleased with herself. 

"You make the _best _food," Sayuri says, biting into the dessert before it can be snatched back, "and are the most patient of friends. I'll get out of your way, if you want. I need to go and talk to Ibor, I think, and then maybe see what I can see about the town's defenses."

A wry look, acknowledging the semi-absurdity of that statement, a girl of 21 with chocolate smeared on her cheek. Like she knew much of anything about defending a town. But someone had to, so...


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2021)

Ameiko gasps. "HEY! I'm gonna deduct that from your meal today!" she jokingly warns Sayuri as she leaves to talk with Ibor. 


When Sayuri arrives to the mill to talk with Ibor, he leaves for a second so he doesn't need to shout over the sound of the machinery. 

He smiles at her. "Ah, don't worry, we have plenty of small axes and clubs around. I mean, I'm not that good with a weapon anyway, but Karaz and Morian are. I'll tell Benny to grab something, but he's also not good in a fight. We have always had his back," Ibor explains.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2021)

Addo is aware that mobility is not his strong point.  He'll take a position at the North gate presuming that if something does happen, there likely will be action there and it's not far from the cathedral that he can assist there if need be.

He'll *flips coin* rest for now and join the second shift at 2am.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2021)

Mirenia thanks the two for their time before looking around and cursing the day. She'd really let the day get away from her...

She opts to patrol the streets for now, swinging by Goblin Squash Stables to see how Hosk is doing.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 22, 2021)

"You'll stunt my growth, Ameiko!" she calls, over her shoulder, and makes her way to the lumber mill in just about as good a mood as she could be, considering the current, well...situation.
------

"You're a good friend, Ibor," she replies, smiling back up at him, but concern is still obvious, in her eyes. "just...you know...make sure they have yours, too, okay?" 

She rubs the back of her neck, glances away, at the mill building. Full of wood, and sawdust, and flammable things. "And if something does happen, Ameiko's going to fortify the inn, she said, it's only a few streets away..." 

Sayuri returns her attention to him, looking a little pale (memories of the last attack, the flames and the screaming, behind her gaze), but she affects a determined cheer, nonetheless, and balances on her toes for a moment to land a brief peck on his cheek. Says, quickly, and with the slightest flush of pink on her skin, "Though it's no big deal, I'm sure. Totally handled. They...um..._we'll _fight off all the goblins again. If they're even dumb enough to come back." 

A pause, looking at the sun, which is beginning to fall toward the horizon. "Excuse me. I wanted to go take a look at the North Gate, before it gets too dark to see..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2021)

Ibor is speechless for a second, his face turning red. "I... yes, of course. You also take care, please."

Hosk is sitting on a low stool watching people go by. He has a proper eye patch now and nods when she approaches. She can see he has his old sword and his bow just around the door. He doesn't say anything else, just the silent acknowledge that no goblins will get past him if he has anything to do about it.

Sayuri will get to the North Wall now.
Addo will go to sleep now and wake up at 2am for the shift change. 
Mirenia will patrol the streets. 

Perception checks please.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 22, 2021)

Gorrendux offers to patrol the streets until two o'clock. Surveying the area with his eyes, ears, and nose, he doesn't notice much...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2021)

Mirenia gives him a nod in return, lifting her shielded arm to salute him. She's about to say more but...ends up just continuing on to handle her patrol. Ultimately it probably didn't matter if she cleared sending interested parties to Hosk ahead of time. He'd either try to teach them some goblin ganking techniques...or not.

*#Eyes Like a Hawk*: 1d20 (16) + 6 *Total*: 22


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2021)

The group decide how they are going to divide themselves.

First watch:
North Gate with Sayuri: She and the guards don't see anything of note. The owner of the White Deer Inn brings them some simple sandwiches and water while they wait. They have a nice chat, making double sure the gate remains closed at all times.

Gorrendux on the streets: Gorrendux checks with the other guard about her route and he makes sure to cover the streets out of her way looking for any sign of goblins or trouble. He has dark vision so he has no trouble with the lack of light on those alleys. Still, everything seems clear.

Second watch:
North Gate with Addo: Aasimars also have darkvision so the lack of torches past a point doesn't hinder him either. All clear.

Mirenia in the street: Mirenia starts her own patrol and notices there's a brawl at the Fatman’s Feedbag tavern. The other patrol guard arrives to break them up and sends them home. Other than that she doesn't see or hear any sign of goblins in the streets. Weirdly enough... she notices the glassworks' chimney are still spewing smoke at this hour. She knows the lumber mill had a large order and is working over night, but she hadn't heard the same for the glassworks.



*GLASS AND WRATH*​

By the time second watch is over and the others wake up, you come to the common area of the tavern and surprisingly, it's empty except for Beth standing by the counter with a piece of paper in her hand.



"Something's happened. It can't be good," she whispers.  "I woke up and I realized Ameiko wasn't already opening the inn or getting the kitchen ready. She always wakes up first. I thought that maybe she had gotten ill and I dared to enter her room to check on her but... her bed was empty, as in, she didn't sleep on it... and I found this, crumbled on the ground. I know a bit of Minkaian so..."



She worriedly hands Sayuri a note.



"Sayuri... it's from Tsuto..."




Translation:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hello, s i s!

I hope this letter finds you well, and with some free time on your hands, because we’ve got something of a problem. It’s to do with father. Seems that he might have had something to do with Sandpoint’s recent troubles with the goblins, and I didn’t want to bring the matter to the authorities because we both know he’d just weasel his way out of it. You’ve got some pull here in town, though. If you can meet me at the Glassworks at midnight tonight, maybe we can figure out how to make sure he faces the punishment he deserves. Knock twice and then three times more and then once more at the delivery entrance and I’ll let you in. In any case, I don’t have to impress upon you the delicate nature of this request. If news got out, you know these local rubes would assume that you and I were in on the whole thing too, don’t you? They’ve got no honor at all around these parts. I still don’t understand how you can stand to stay here.

Anyway, don’t tell anyone about this. There are other complications as well, ones I’d rather talk to you in person about tonight. Don’t be late.

T s u to







Beth begins to explain.

"Tsuto was something of a scandal when he was born a year before Ameiko... but he's a half-elf," she trails off. "Neither of Ameiko's parents are elves. Lonjiku is not his father and... Atsuii never revealed who the real father was, but it's a testament to his stubbornness that they remained married. Tsuto was handed over to the orphanage and Atsuii was forbidden to visit him. Ameiko found out later when she was 10 and started visiting him in her stead, promising she would fix things and they would be a real family together," she shakes her head. "When the Chopper murders started and Atsuii's body was found, Tsuto claimed Lonjiku must have actually killed her and they came to blows during the funeral... Tsuto struck Ameiko when she attempted to separate them and then left town. We hadn't heard from him since then."


"I worry that Tsuto is up to no good. He wouldn't pass the chance to get back at Lonjiku but I worry he will drag Ameiko down with him as well, whether this goblin business is real or not. Please, can you check on the Glassworks? Make sure she's ok?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2021)

Duncan raises an eyebrow at Sayuri as the note is explained, "thats a hornets nest of drama, and this is somehow related to the goblin attacks?"

He whistles, "Well I dont know too much about all of this, but midnight is in the middle of a patrol time, I can do that if you want to head to the glassworks. "


----------



## briaremma (Apr 22, 2021)

Sayuri clenches the note in one fist, crumpling the paper even further, and curses, not entirely under her breath, in a notable and _impressive _variety of languages. Her companions likely can't understand most of it, but the portions of her rant which _are _in Common could peel paint, so they...get the general thrust of things, if not the _specifics_. 

"I'll find her, Beth, I swear," she says, once this fury is out of her system (it takes a solid few minutes- she knows a _lot _of languages) as she straps on her sword despite the hour. She looks to *Duncan, *biting her lip, "Mr. McAllister, I don't much know you, but...I'd be quite obliged if you'd come with me. I don't know what I might find there...but I have to go, and there's no time to wait."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2021)

Mirenia frowns in the morning as she gets up after catching a little wink of sleep, sighing once as she prepares to head out with the others. "I saw some smoke billowing from the chimney of the Glassworks early in the morning...like an all night run. I didn't think that it had been scheduled for overtime like the lumber mill but..." She stands, getting ready to suit up and head out.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 22, 2021)

"Not exactly the sort of thing need made urgently, in the middle of the night, glass," Sayuri agrees, and one of her unusually sharp nails pierces the paper in her hand, as her grip clenches, worry increasing. "I don't like it. Even if this note _was_ from Tsuto, what would they be making? And in secret?"


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2021)

briaremma said:


> Sayuri clenches the note in one fist, crumpling the paper even further, and curses, not entirely under her breath, in a notable and _impressive _variety of languages. Her companions likely can't understand most of it, but the portions of her rant which _are _in Common could peel paint, so they...get the general thrust of things, if not the _specifics_.
> 
> "I'll find her, Beth, I swear," she says, once this fury is out of her system (it takes a solid few minutes- she knows a _lot _of languages) as she straps on her sword despite the hour. She looks to *Duncan, *biting her lip, "Mr. McAllister, I don't much know you, but...I'd be quite obliged if you'd come with me. I don't know what I might find there...but I have to go, and there's no time to wait."


"Well I can't very well decline a request from a stunning young girl like yourself now can I? " He smiles,  "Aye, well lead the way M'lady"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

The party heads towards the Glassworks with haste. Is still early in the morning and you see the chimneys of the furnace still spewing smoke. All doors and windows are closed shut and curtains have been drawn... you can't get a look inside. The rumble of the Glassworks’ furnace is plainly audible from within but just here you don't notice any other sign of people inside... which is weird. 

Sayuri and Mirenia know they should be open at this time and the workers actually have living quarters inside. For all the terrible attitude Lonjiku might have, he is known to provide very good salaries and worker benefits but he demands perfect pieces... which makes him just marginally more likable than the Scarnettis to the general population. 

Sayuri has never been inside past the counter of the display room (the southern round room), Lonjiku has been strict about not letting any strangers, but particularly her. She has seen the loading double doors opened a few times (which lead to a small foyer she knows connects to the furnace workshop).

The doors have normal locks in place. The walls of the building are about 15ft high... and Sayuri kinds of remembers there were skylights in the display room.

You can look around the building with perception checks.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2021)

Once they arrive, Mirenia does a quiet once over of the place, moving about the perimeter before meeting back up with the others.

*#Perception*: 1d20 (14) + 6 *Total*: 20

"Something definitely doesn't feel right...shall we go in?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

Something indeed is wrong as Mirenia hears high pitched giggles, shrieks and breaking glass from the back area... where the furnace/workshop would be.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 23, 2021)

Vergil said:


> "Well I can't very well decline a request from a stunning young girl like yourself now can I? " He smiles,  "Aye, well lead the way M'lady"


She manages a small smile at him, but it doesn't reach her eyes, and she's dancing from foot to foot right up until the moment the party leaves the inn. She leads them to the Glassworks with haste that might be unseemly if she couldn't feel the urgency in the base of her spine.

"I don't...I've never...been allowed in," she says, as they take their first glance around, and her attention is locked on the smoke coming out of the place, a knot in her throat. "The furnace is...in the back, I think? Through the loading dock? That's...that's the way he told Ameiko to go, too."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

A simple lock is DC20 Disable Device if Sayuri wants to attempt to open it or... well, the windows aren't exactly reinforced either. You do see some people going on their business in the street right in front of it though.

What do you wish to do?


----------



## Vergil (Apr 23, 2021)

"Lets just fuckin bust in there and find her!" Duncan says confidently, "this whole business has me on edge."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

While Duncan is kicking on the door and Sayuri is trying to throw the rope and failing to get it to stay up, then Duncan trying to do the same... you start attracting the attention of the towns folk. 

"Erh... I'm sorry... what are you doing??" an older woman frowns at you, partly confused and concerned by this behavior. 

Diplomacy to explain or Bluff Check to tell her everything is fine.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 23, 2021)

Sayuri eyes the door, the complex lock (it's not that complex), and the dim light of morning (not that dim), and decides that attempting to pick the mechanism is obviously not the way.

Remembering the skylights, from the three times she'd made it to the display room before being chased off premises, she decides to try and scramble up a rope and drop down through them.

She has a rope, a grappling hook, even takes the time to tie some decent knots in it. It should have worked, it really should have. If she'd had _any _upper body strength at all, it probably would have.

Which is likely why she's so shocked when she smacks back into the ground, hard enough to knock the breath out of herself.

"Um. That. Wasn't supposed to happen."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2021)

Mirenia turns towards the woman and clears her throat. Though she's tempted to lie, she decides it's best to try and offer something approaching the truth. "We heard some strange sounds inside, though the workers are off, and the doors are locked...we're just checking to make sure everything is alright. There's no cause for concern," she assures smoothly. "You have my word."

*#Diplomacy*: 1d20 (16) + 9 *Total*: 25


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

The woman and a few others that had gathered are convinced to turn back and let you handle this on your own.

You could try to break a window, which would be a lot more easier than the door itself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2021)

*Perception Check for Rose that I swore I posted earlier, but just as well now: 
Result: *1d20 (19) + 8
*Total:* 27

Rose draws lifts her bow over her head to get it off of her body before heading through the window, she keeps it trained on the ground, but holds an arrow at the ready. Waiting for anything to go wrong or come out. She checks all around her and then turns her head to the side as if to get a better listen, trying to find the direction that the sounds are coming from.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 23, 2021)

Sayuri decides that continuing to attempt to climb on this stupid rope in full view of potentially everyone she's ever known is...mostly a recipe for being the newest funny story around Sandpoint, so she stashes the rope and hook carefully in her satchel, takes a deep breath, and turns her attention to the side of the building, where Mirenia heard noises.

At least there's _somebody_ there. The odd quiet of the rest of the factory is deeply unnerving, and she shivers, as she walks.

Around back, the windows are set higher in the wall, and Sayuri eyes their height unhappily, before she glances over at *Duncan*, who has followed her round, a speculative gleam in her eye.

"How tall might you say you are, Mr. McAllister?" she asks, tapping her chin, a terrible plan forming in her mind.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

Sayuri uses *Duncan*'s help to get to the high window in the workshop area where the sounds are coming from. She breaks the window and pulls the curtain to look inside... below here, two goblins look up confused that some glass just fell on them. 


A furnace burns along the southeast wall of this room. Marble tables sit in the chamber, used to work raw glass into usable shapes, with
nearby wooden tables cluttered with various tools of the trade.

This room is a gruesome display of goblin boredom. The bodies of the eight murdered staff lie in various stages of dismemberment; the goblins have been burning legs and arms in the furnace with glee, and pouring melted glass on the remains in an attempt to duplicate the treatment of a figure in the middle of the room. Sayuri recognizes the robes that would be Lonjiku's... his body, propped up in a chair in the central alcove and encased in thick, runny sheets of hardened glass.


((something like this))



The goblins start shouting at her...



Initiatives:

Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21
Goblin D 21
Goblin E 20
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9
Goblin H 8


As the goblins are completely separated from you and can't reach you, you may all post one move action and a standard action at your discretion.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 23, 2021)

Gorrendux hustles toward the sounds of trouble (double move).


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 23, 2021)

((Since they're ahead of me in initiative I'll let Rose or Mirenia go first but I'll post now as I'm not sure how long I'll be awake today))

If the window at A15 or right near him is already broken, Addo will move through as fast as he can (he should be able to get just through "A15").

If there's no immediate entrance for him he'll break the window near him and look inside.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 23, 2021)

Sayuri stares at the scene for several seconds longer than she really should (because one second was enough, and she's rather _highlighted_, here in the window, and, anyway, she will never ever forget what that body looked like, or the rest of the room, either), her expression shifting from worry to horror by way of anger and disgust.

She draws the little crossbow without really thinking, narrows her eyes as she points it at one of the capering goblins inside. _Monsters, _she thinks, and fires, in rather a fog, before she drops down out of the window and shouts for the rest of the party.

Tells Duncan, her voice flat as she tries not to fall to hysteria, looking rather sick. "Goblins, inside. They've...Lord Kaijutsu is dead. And the workers, Gods..."

A beat, a firm swallow, before she says, "I didn't see Ameiko."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

The two goblins right below the window throw a bunch of glass pieces at her, but they hit around the border. She can see a third goblin appear in the back and she can tell by their yelling that more confused goblins are coming closer to investigate...


Addo brakes the window and enters, finding himself in the immediate loading area. There's a door to his right and two to the south, but he can now clearly hear the shouting from beyond the double doors in front of him. He moves as close as he can, but he can't open the door in this turn.


Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21
Goblin D 21
Goblin E 20
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9
Goblin H 8

@Hidden Nin @Vergil @Cardboard Tube Knight are up


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2021)

Mirenia begins a low, soothing song to calm her compatriots as they stalk forward to face the goblin menace, moving through the broken window carefully as she joins Duncan and Addo.

(Move Action: Move. Standard Action: Inspire Courage)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

Rose moves inside and opens the doors in front of Addo. You can all see the interior of the workshop and the goblins look at you growling.



Round 2

Initiative order now applies normally.

Rose lets fly an arrow towards the goblin directly in front of the door (Goblin D). The goblins staggers for a moment but it is still alive.

Goblin A and Goblin B seem to be occupied throwing glass above them, hoping to hit Sayuri, but the glass shatters against the frame of the window instead.



Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
*Mirenia 21*
Goblin D 21 (-5)
Goblin E 20
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9
Goblin H 8



Mirenia is up. @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2021)

Mirenia takes a quick step forward as she draws her shortbow. Pinching an eye shut, she draws a bead over Addo's shoulder and takes aim at one of the goblins in the room she has a view of before firing.

*#shortbow goblin b*: 1d20 (8) + 2 *Total*: 10

(Free Action: Continue Inspire Courage. Move Action: Draw Shortbow. Standard Action: Attack Goblin B. Five Foot Step forward.)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

The goblin Rose hit moves towards her, snarling at Addo but focusing on the elf. He tries to slash her with his dogslicer but she evades it.

Two more goblins approach with glass jars and other pieces, hurling them to Addo. They shatter on his shield without doing any damage.





Round 2

Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21
Goblin D 21 (-5)
Goblin E 20
Goblin G 19
*Addo 17*
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9
Goblin H 8

Addo is up. @EvilMoogle


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2021)

Addo secures himself in the doorway as the goblins pile towards him and strikes at the closest, wounded goblin.

(Longsword attack 13+3=16, damage 5+1=6)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

The goblin is struck down at the right angle, just as he was likely realizing he was too hurt to be on the front line. 

Goblin F moves from the back likely screaming. Duncan knows goblin so this time, he's able to translate. 

_"STUPID LONGSHANKS, YOU DIE WITH GLASS TOO!" _he cackles.


Goblin C doesn't like the look of those arrow and that shield on the door... so he tries to throw glass to whatever his other two friends are hurling at the window... same result.

Round 2

Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21
Goblin E 20
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
*Gorrendux 13*
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9
Goblin H 8

@Ronnam gorrendux is up


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

Sayuri sees how Gorrendux hurries his way back into the building through the window.

Round 2

Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21
Goblin E 20
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
*Sayuri 10
Duncan 9*
Goblin H 8

@Vergil @briaremma are up


----------



## briaremma (Apr 23, 2021)

Sayuri hangs onto the windowsill, alarmingly far above the ground and now completely unsupported, dodging glass shards, with one tense hand on the frame, her knuckles turning white from the strain. 

She makes mocking faces at the goblins below her, and tries to swing her crossbow around to pick one off with a one-handed shot, but the bolt goes well wide of her target; he and his goblin companions jeer at her, and she suspects whatever they are saying back is_ most_ rude. 

((12 to miss the goblins, at AC 15 while flat-footed in the window))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2021)

Duncan casts his Ray of Frost but in hits the ground at the side of the goblin. He then stands on the doorway and slashes at Goblin E killing it cleanly.


Goblin H had been too occupied burning a leg in the furnace but now turns towards the battle and double moves. "HEY WAIT FOR ME! I BURN THEM! I BURN THEM!"



Round 3
Initiative Order
*Rose 25*
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21 (Inspire courage 5/7)
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9
Goblin H 8

Rose is up! 
@Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2021)

Not wanting to deal with the risk of hitting a comrade who is in combat Rose takes a shot at Goblin H, she lines her shot up and takes a deep breath to loose an arrow. 

Attack: 
*Result: *1d20 (5) + 9 + 1
*Total:* 15 + 2 (for Gobbos) =17

*Damage: 
Result: *1d8 (1) + 3 *Total:* 4


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

This time, the two goblins right below sayuri manage to hit her with some of the glass. (-3 dmg total) They high five each other for a job well done.

Round 3
Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
*Mirenia 21 *(Inspire courage 5/7)
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9
Goblin H 8 (-4HP)

Status effects: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

@Hidden Nin Mirenia is up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 24, 2021)

Mirenia takes aim at Goblin H as well, but unsurprisingly, her shot's just a bit off once again. She then puts her bow away, anticipating a shifting in the fighting soon enough.

(Standard Action to Attack Goblin H, Move Action to put away shortbow. Free Action continues Inspire Courage.)

*#Shoot Goblin H*: 1d20 (12) + 2 *Total*: 14


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

Mirenia's shot goes too wide.

Goblin G stabs *Duncan*'s leg viciously (Crit threat 21 - 4 dmg, crit confirm 17 -3dmg).


Round 3
Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21 (Inspire courage 4/7)
Goblin G 19
*Addo 17*
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9 (-7 HP)
Goblin H 8 (-4HP)

Status effects: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

@EvilMoogle Addo is up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 24, 2021)

"Iomedae, place your hand upon this man and be a ward against his enemies!"  Addo intones solemnly yet boldly as he places a hand on Duncan and casts _Shield of Faith_.  He then steps forward shield at the ready.

((Shield of Faith, +2 Deflection bonus to AC for 1 minute.))
((Addo can also give Duncan, or anyone adjacent, a +2 shield bonus as an immediate action))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

Addo moves to a better position ahead and Goblin G uselessly tries to slash him as he did with Duncan but his shield takes the blow easily.

Goblin F moves up to where Addo is and slashes as well... but misses.

Round 3
Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21 (Inspire courage 4/7)
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
*Gorrendux 13*
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10
Duncan 9 (-7 HP +2AC =15)
Goblin H 8 (-4HP)

Status effects: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

@Ronnam Gorrendux is up.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 24, 2021)

Gorrendux steps forward and reaches out his hand toward *Duncan*. Invoking a prayer to Pharasma, he casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on him. Before everyone's eyes, the bloody wound mends itself and vanishes. (9 healing, so should restore you to max HP)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

Duncan's is healed!

For his part, Goblin C throws more glass to Sayuri but doesn't really get her. Goblin A and B boo him. 


(As per instructions from Vergil)
Duncan uses his swift action to use a point of his arcane pool  and power attack on Goblin H... but the way is blocked. He tries to strike at Goblin G instead but the gobbo evades him.


Round 3
Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21 (Inspire courage 4/7)
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
*Sayuri 10*
Duncan 9 (+2AC =15)
Goblin H (-4HP)

Status effects: Inspire Courage +1 atk/dmg

@briaremma Sayuri is up!


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

Sayuri drops down the ledge and runs back to where the others are.
Goblin H throws a glass to to Duncan but misses him.


Round 4
Initiative Order
*Rose 25*
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21 (Inspire courage 4/7)
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10 (-3 HP)
Duncan 9 (+2AC =15)
Goblin H (-4HP)

@Cardboard Tube Knight is up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2021)

Rose takes aim, slightly over the heads of her comrades and lets another arrow fly into the Goblin she had been firing at before. *"We need to hurry and press through these, can't let them box us in right here,"* she yells to the others. 

*Rolls: 
Result: *1d20 (20) + 10 *Total: *30 +2 really
*Confirm Result:* 1d20 (5) + 10 + 2 *Total: *17

*Dmg: 
Result: *1d8 (8) + 3 *Total:* 11
*Result:* 2d8 (3, 1) *Total:* 4


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

Rose lets her arrow fly and it hits Goblin H right in the throat, spectacularly decapitating him and nailing him at the other side of the room.

The two goblins in the door gulp but continue fighting. 

Goblin A and Goblin B believe Sayuri is still somewhere up there and throw more glass.

While they are doing that, Mirenia shoots Goblin C death from the back of the head.

Goblin G is angry Duncan was healed and stabs him AGAIN. Even with Addo trying to help with his shield, he's very invested on trying to down Duncan.



Round 4
Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21 (Inspire courage 4/7)
Goblin G 19
*Addo 17*
Goblin F 14
Gorrendux 13
Goblin C 13
Sayuri 10 (-3 HP)
Duncan 9 (-3HP +2AC =15)


Addo is up. @EvilMoogle


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

Addo brings his sword over his head and swings at Goblin F, killing it before it can shout a warning and steps over him to try to get into a better position.

This time Goblin G realizes he's out numbered. Worst of all, he has a better look of the people behind. It would seem he didn't recognize Addo as he didn't have armor during the festival and Duncan wasn't on the group initially.

"H-Hey! HEY! It's- IT'S THEM! tHe LOnShANKs FROM THE RaID!! RUN! RuN!!!!!!!"

Goblin A and Goblin B finally look back to realize the floor full of his companions' bodies. "UH-OH"

Duncan Power attacks goblin G but fails to connect.

Round 4
Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
Mirenia 21 (Inspire courage 3/7)
Goblin G 19
Addo 17
*Gorrendux 13
Sayuri 10 (-3 HP)*
Duncan 9 (-3HP +2AC =15)


@Ronnam and @briaremma are up. @Cardboard Tube Knight  can also post her action for Round 5.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2021)

Rose moves back through the crowd to stand next to Mirenia where she can get a line on another Goblin, but she fires and misses. (12 to hit, miss)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

At this point Goblin A and Goblin B GET THE FUCK OUT THERE. They start *RUNNING* (x4 speed = 120ft, lose their DEX bonus to AC) in panic to the other side of the room.

Mirenia will hold her action because Goblin G is in melee with duncan and addo... but then, it's like all the bravado G had showed up until now simply disappeared and he also attempts to run away with his friends ... giving Addo and Duncan an AoO. But Duncan also slashes his back and drops him before he manages to leave.

The other goblins are trying to get away from you!!

Round 4
Initiative Order
Rose 25
Goblin A 22
Goblin B 22
*Mirenia 21
Addo 17
Gorrendux 13
Sayuri 10 (-3 HP)
Duncan 9 (-3HP +2AC =15)*

@Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Ronnam @Vergil @briaremma


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 24, 2021)

Mirenia blinks as the goblins make to run, before she turns to the others and rushes forward after them.

(Full round move to sprint after them.)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2021)

Addo double moves following Mirenia, but his armor slows him down.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 24, 2021)

Trying to keep up with Addo, Gorrendux runs southwest as a full-round action.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 25, 2021)

Sayuri dashes after the others, then pauses and takes a shot at the fleeing Goblin B...and finally hits! 

The arrow sticks in its shoulder, but doesn't appear to be enough to slay the creature outright, and the young woman curses unhappily under her breath. 

(*(22 *to hit Goblin B, *2 *whole damage, because Paizo hates Dex characters))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2021)

Every one starts chasing after the goblins. Mirenia and Duncan RUN after them, Duncan manages to arrive just in front of them.

"AAAAAAAAAAAAH!"



Goblin A opens the door and moves 30ft provoking and AoO from Duncan... falling before he can cross the door. Goblin B screams even louder and runs for his life crossing the door and making a U-turn into the other corridor. 






Initiative Order
*Rose 25*
Goblin B 22 (-2HP)
*Mirenia 21
Addo 17
Gorrendux 13
Sayuri 10 (-3 HP)
Duncan 9 (-3HP +2AC =15)*


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 25, 2021)

Gorrendux keeps running after the Goblins!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2021)

Rose is going to take a full round to run this time.

Using a dex check to see if this helps in anyway. 
Result: 1d20 (10) + 3 Total: 13


----------



## briaremma (Apr 25, 2021)

Sayuri joins the pell-mell run after the goblins with nearly all the speed she has, skidding to a halt as she rounds the corner to take a good look what she's running toward. Just in case the goblins have prepared something equally terrible in _this _part of the factory. 

_She _doesn't want to end up a glass statue, after all.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2021)

Mirenia equips her buckler and follows after Gorrendux at a more gradual speed.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2021)

Duncan chases into the corridor and a swings at the Goblin but the gobbo ducks just in time.
"Ah-HAhaahahaha!" he starts laughing nervously and bolts forward and around the corridor. Duncan swings again low, but the goblin leaps.

As soon as anyone goes around the corner they see this hallway is long... likely leading back to the loading area.
Everyone is up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2021)

Mirenia turns the corner and continues to run after the lone goblin.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2021)

Addo continues clunking down the hallway after the goblin (double moves).


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 25, 2021)

Gorrendux looks at the door to the south, and hears Goblin screams on the other side of it. Unsure on the layout of this glassworks building, he follows everyone else "the long way" through the double doors to the west. Forced to slow down by the layout of the winding corridor, Gorrendux double moves to try to keep with Addo and Mirenia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2021)

Rose is going to maker her way back where she started from in case the Goblin tires to double back when they’re all chasing it.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 25, 2021)

Sayuri hurries around the corner with the rest of the party, but quickly realizes the fleeing goblin has a significant lead, and decides it is time for a Cunning Plot. 

She whispers something under her breath, blows air out across her palm, and ahead of Goblin B, between it and the doors it's dashing at, a glowing, vaguely humanoid figure appears. 

Ominously. She hopes. 

((move, then cast Dancing Lights in its all-four-lights-are-a-being form to try and scare the goblin, maybe hesitate or turn back))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2021)

The goblin looks back sticking back his tongue... but when he sees ahead he yelps in surprise... there's something... a creature. He hesitates... he certainly appears to have wanted to go that way so instead and moves to the closest door to open it! (move + open door)

He's just at the door way! Still in line of sight of the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2021)

Addo darts forward in what no doubt is a silent and graceful manner catching up to the hesitant goblin and ready to engage.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2021)

The goblin sees an armored hulk catching up to him.




Everyone else is up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2021)

Rose rounds the corner, her boots skidding on the floor as she turns toward the double doors on her right. She will make her way over to them and open them. 

*Perception Check:*
Result: 1d20 (9) + 8 Total: 17 ... 19 if it involves Goblins.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2021)

Roses opens the doors and sees a hallway with several doors. She hears the sound of the goblin screaming and Addo running through the two double doors at the end.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 25, 2021)

Sayuri takes a shot at the goblin, but she's almost as startled by his sudden turn as he was her Glowing Man, and her arrow clatters uselessly off of a wall. 

She might have to take this crossbow back to the store. It's _obviously _defective.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2021)

Mirenia continues forward at a slower pace, placing her shortbow over her shoulder and into its quiver.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 25, 2021)

Shifting around the Goblin, Gorrendux takes a couple swings with his greataxe, but the little pest bobs and weaves out of danger!


----------



## Vergil (Apr 25, 2021)

Duncan assess the situation and part of him is screaming to be careful and cautious. He wrestles that thought, breaks its neck and pisses in its eyes as he charges forward,

"I fucked your mother but your sister was way better!" He shouts in goblin


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2021)

The goblin manages to evade the swings as he moves forward and goes to the door to his left.

He continues to laugh maniacally. 

Everyone's up!
@Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @briaremma @Vergil @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2021)

Mirenia moves into the room after the goblin, drawing her longsword in the meantime. She doesn't close the distance, but she does follow closely.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 25, 2021)

Addo continues pushing after the goblin catching up to it again as it fumbles with the door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2021)

Rose moves into the middle of the room, but there are three doors (the double door and the door at the side of the room where she heard the sound). She would call out to see if the others could instruct her, but then the goblin would hear, so she pauses at the wide y part of the little room to listen further. 

*Perception:*
Result: 1d20 (20) + 8 Total: 28


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2021)

Rose takes her long bow in hand, training it on the door to hold her action in case the door opens with the goblin coming through from the other side.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 26, 2021)

Sayuri watches the others pile into the room after the goblin, and decides she might be better off going around; she dashes forward until she is surrounded in the soft glow of her own spell, next to the hallway's double doors.

She tucks the crossbow away, as she does; her mama taught her not to run with pointy things...


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

The goblin looks longingly at the next set of doors... as it reaches for it he evades Addo's sword, but he isn't fast enough to avoid the greataxe falling on him by gorrendux.

Rose notices the yelling has stopped and she's almost sure they got him.

At the moment, there are no signs of other sounds coming from these other doors where the party are... You are free to look around and roll for perception check if you wish.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 26, 2021)

"The Lady of Graves await," Gorrendux snarls at the foe he has just felled. He opens the door next to him, going northwest.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

Addo motions for everyone to regroup in the new room the Goblin was so intent to enter.  As he does he listens carefully for any further indications that something might be about.

(Perception 20+4=24)


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

A6 seems to have been the common/dining room of the glassworkers... it's been trashed by the goblins. Checking the rest of the areas, they also see the beds on the barracks are soaked in blood. It would appear the goblins killed them in their sleep and carried the bodies to the furnace area. 

The kitchen has been emptied and the storage area has been completely trashed as well. They destroyed everything. The only other thing of note... is that there's an empty safe in the floor of A16 and the door to the north seems to lead to the basement. 

By the looks of it, Addo would gather the goblin was trying to go there.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

Unless there's an objection once everyone is gathered Addo will lead them into the basement.  He'll light up his halo first.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 26, 2021)

Snarling, Gorrendux nods and thumps his chest. "Lead on, Addo!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2021)

Rose calls through the room into the next, almost sure that her companions are over there. *"Have you got him?"* she yells.

Rose will search through these little rooms right here in this shorter hallway.
*Perception Result:* 1d20 (18) + 8
*Total: *26


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Addo leads the party down the stairs of the basement. There's some candles in the walls, giving dim illumination, at least enough that people would be able to walk down without that much trouble even if he decided to turn off his halo. At the base he sees a corridor to the south... but to the east he notices a wall has been torn down and there's rubble revealing another old looking corridor.

K. local DC20:

*Spoiler*: __ 




The were... rumors... from back the first few years of the town's founding. Rokuro Kaijitsu was said to have discovered some of his workers had built a smuggling tunnel on his basement. He quietly turned them over to the authorities and blocked the entrance. Ever since, he denied any comments about it to keep face.

Sayuri's grandparents never commented on anything like that either, respecting the lord's wishes.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

Addo says in hushed tones, "Gorrendux, Mirenia, and Rose, hang back at the side here.  Duncan, Sayuri, and I will scout down this hallway, it looks like there's another path East further down, they might link up?  Either way it's good to keep each group in sight."

Unless there's major objections he'll head down with Duncan and Sayuri to scout the main hallway.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 26, 2021)

Sayuri nods, attempting a solemn surety she doesn't, entirely, possess, and follows Addo down the hallway at a steady jog. 

She is oddly silent as she moves, even beside the comparative loudness of Addo and his armor, slipping through the shadowy stone corridors like a ghost. She's got her rapier out, now, and the small shield, with its faded heraldry, and her amber eyes dart from side to side, looking for the next threat.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Rose moves fairly quietly and checks on the first door. It creaks a little bit but you manage to look inside without having to open it all the way... Behind the first door... there's a dark ominous tunnel....

As she approaches the second door... she notices..._ snoring._


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Addo and Rose start moving ahead from different directions.

Rose gets to the corner of the corridor and sees three doors... the closest door to her looks really REALLY old. There's also some toppled brick on the other side, as if the corridor was also blocked from the other way as well.

Addo and Sayuri... surprisingly, you don't see people immediately coming to get you. There are some doors ahead of you. You will need perception if you wish to check on them.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Rose opens the door to the snoring and sees what it could be an old office with some desks and boxes... the floor is littered with empty wine bottles, and sleeping lunched over one of the desk is a young half-elf man... or teen? Barely an adult, as she remembers her own children.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2021)

Rose did pick up a brick, but I posted it in the wrong thread.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 26, 2021)

Sayuri steps around Addo until she can see into the room, and her eyes narrow when she spots the sleeping half-elf.

"Wake _up_!" she shouts, impatiently, at him, in Common, before she shifts to angry, clipped Tian, as she walks toward him, intent on shaking him awake, if she has to, 
"Where the hell _is _she, Tsuto?! Where's Ameiko? What did you do to her?" 

The others can't follow the details of what she's saying, but Ameiko's name is clear enough, as is the desperate fear in her voice when she says it.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Tsuto wakes up with a start.  He stands up and turns around seeing and recognizing Sayuri. He frowns and his hands move incredibly fast hitting her square in the chest knocking her down. (-4, -6)

Initiative Order
Tsuto 25
*Sayuri 23 (At -1/9HP, stable)
Addo 20
Gorrendux 19
Rose 7
Mirenia 7
Duncan 4*


Tsuto approaches the door, over Sayuri's and, seeing the armored man, feels his chances are better against the elf. He launches another flurry of blows against her but Rose manages to evade him.


Everyone is up.

Sayuri needs to make a constitution at -5.

On the character's next turn, after being reduced to negative hit points (but not dead), and on all subsequent turns, the character must make a DC 10  check to become stable. The character takes a  on this roll equal to his negative hit point total.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 26, 2021)

She doesn't even see him move, before a wave of solid crimson pain floods her vision. She barely has time to make a sound, a surprised little yelp muffled by the force of the blow to her chest, before she slumps to the floor, unconscious, and her rapier clatters against stone.

And her form shifts, the human glamour she usually affects fades away with the shock to her mind, revealing a vulpine face and soft amber fur.

((passed Con save, now stable at *-1* hp, but blacked out. And looking like a kitsune.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

Addo frowns at the sudden, aggressive strike from the formerly sleeping figure and is too slow to interject as Sayuri is struck down.  He ducks down bracing for the impact he knows will follow and grabs the young woman, pulling her behind him then steps up to block the doorway.

"It doesn't have to go this way," he says soberly.  "Even now you yet have choices."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Tsuto punches Rose when she throws the brick but it is not fast enough to react to Addo, moving Sayuri from under him and stepping closer blocking the way. He grits his teeth, his eyes darting to Roses way... he curses under his breath.

"Yes, my choices are clear. _To bring you all down with me! _I fear no death! My beloved will bring me back when Sandpoint burns with the rest of you!" he shouts with a laugh in defiance of Addo.


@Hidden Nin @Ronnam @Vergil are up


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2021)

The yelling further inside attracts Mirenia's attention as much as anything. Remembering the smuggling tunnel, her voice is raised in a Varisian ballad of adventure and daring as she rounds the corner, shield raised.

(Move action to round the corner, Standard Action to begin Inspire Courage.)


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 26, 2021)

Gorrendux hears a yelp from Sayuri, so starts jogging southward toward her. (Double move south, ending near Duncan.) "Sounds like they need us," he says to Duncan.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

Duncan will move 30 ft and charge shocking grasp and one point of his arcane pool.

Tsuto yells as his flurry of blows fail to connect with Addo.


ROUND 2
Initiative Order
Tsuto 25
*Sayuri 23 (At -1/9HP, stable)
Addo 20
Gorrendux 19
Rose 7 (12/15 HP)
Mirenia 7
Duncan 4*


Everyone's up!


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 26, 2021)

Striding up to Sayuri's fallen kitsune form, Gorrendux reaches down and invokes Phrasma's power of "Rebuke Death." "It's not your time to visit the Boneyard yet." He bestows *2 HP healing to Sayuri*, bringing her into the positives!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

"Love is a powerful motivator," Addo says with a hint of respect.  "But what happens after this?  Judgement will come to your love in time," he raises his sword and the ancient blade begins to glow with a golden light, radiating holy power.  "If love motivates you, save yourself, and help us save her."

((Addo activates the lesser blessing of good.  And monologues a bit more.))


----------



## briaremma (Apr 26, 2021)

Sayuri's eyes fly open in a panic, and she sits straight up before wincing and placing a hesitant hand on her chest.

"Gorren..?" she asks, out of sync and trying to figure out how she got where she is. "I saw Tsuto! He-" 

She pauses, an expression of offended remembrance developing, and pulls her crossbow from her belt with _purpose, _aims it back down the hallway again. "He _punched me_!" 

The fox-girl sends a crossbow bolt threading through the crowd, but she can't quite tell if she's gotten to him, at first. 

Helped her temper, anyway. 

((16 to hit, 5 piercing))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

The bolt goes *close* to Tsuto's head but it doesn't connect. He glares at Sayuri, noticing her up again. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"You should have stayed down,"


 he seethes. 

He turns to Addo. "You wouldn't understand old man! This town deserves to be burn to the ground. Hypocrites! All of them! We will make sure of it!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2021)

Rose steps in and stabs him with her rapier, shouting in incoherent elfish. 

*Atk Rapier: 
Result: *1d20 (20) + 2* Total: *22

*Damage: 
Result: *1d6 (6) + 1 *Total:* 7+1=8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2021)

"Tsuto?!" Mirenia can be heard from around the corner. "Where is your sister!" She holds her ground.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2021)

"ARGH!" Tsuto looks down at his chest, a clean cut in his shirt that starts to turn red.

He sees Addo's sword glowing. He spits to his feet. "Sweet words for a pawn of his own blood. My beloved will be free of it, and then you will regret ever poke your nose where you shouldn't!"

He tries to punch him, but Addo blocks every attempt easily, making Tsuto grow more and more frustrated.

Duncan attempts to get him, but still can't quite land a hit on him.

ROUND 2
Initiative Order
Tsuto 25
*Sayuri 23 (At 1/9HP)
Addo 20
Gorrendux 19
Rose 7 (12/15 HP)
Mirenia 7
Duncan 4*

@briaremma @EvilMoogle @Vergil @Ronnam @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight  are up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 26, 2021)

"We are hypocrites, every one."  Addo says sadly.  "But it is only through living and growing that we can move on."  He adopts a more offensive pose, "consider what is wrought here today.  If you would live for another, you must consider choices beyond whatever wrongs you might feel.  This is your choice, perhaps your last.  It is not too late."

Addo will ready an action to attack if Tsuto continues his assault.

(Attack would be 6+2+1=9)


----------



## briaremma (Apr 26, 2021)

"_Never-_" she growls, glaring right back at him as she pushes herself to her feet. "Not until you tell me what you did to Ameiko!" 

Another shot from her crossbow, and this one sails true as can be, she can _see _it, and she laughs with delight...and then Tsuto reaches up, snatches the bolt out of the air before it can land. Her laugh cuts off, abruptly, and she huffs. 

"Fancy." she acknowledges the trick, with some considerable unhappiness, and then blinks, looking down at her hands (paws) with sudden realization. "...oops."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 27, 2021)

Gorrendux moves past Sayuri, then uses another move action to switch to his crossbow.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose let's go an arrow and Tsuto's hand was still busy with Saruyi's bolt, so he isn't fast enough to catch it, he attempts to strike Rose as well without success.

He tries once again flurry of blows against Addo. Neither of the two punches manage to connect. He rages.

Addo attemps to strike Tsuto but he misses completely.
Duncan, for his part takes this opportunity to lunge forward and hits the half-elf in the arm, who screams as the energy travels through his body. Duncan attempts to cast a ray of frost but Tsuto evades. He tries to hit back, without success.


Tsuto is covered in blood. Barely able to stand up. His eyes become determined. 


ROUND 3
Initiative Order
Tsuto 25 (-29 HP)
*Sayuri 23 (At 1/9HP)*
Addo 20*
Gorrendux 19
Rose 7 (12/15 HP)
Mirenia 7*
Duncan 4


*LAST ROUND WITH INSPIRE COURAGE*


----------



## briaremma (Apr 27, 2021)

Sayuri doesn't wait for him to get his bearings back; she sends another bolt screaming toward him, and is delighted to see him have to knock it out of the air- that one was going for his _eye_, she's pretty sure. 

"Are we playing a _game_, Tsuto?" she taunts, even more wounded than he is, but utterly unwilling to show it to him, as she steps back to give Gorrendux a clear shot now that she's forced him to deal with _her_.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Tsuto reacts almost by reflex and snatches the bolt out of the air right in front of his eye. He manages to evade Gorrendux's hit as well.

Seeing himself barely managing to stay up... he looks for a way out... no matter what, but at that moment, Rose points at him and shoots right in the chest, making him fall back.

*Combat ends.*

Tsuto is in the ground, dying. If you wish to stabilize him you may with a DC15 heal check. Or Gorrendux with his rebuke death. By the extent of his wounds, Gorrendux can tell he will continue to be unconscious even if he recover the most of his ability so you are safe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## briaremma (Apr 27, 2021)

She hobbles her way back into the room, her form shifting back to the familiar young human, and shakes her head at Tsuto's prone form, like a disappointed elder sibling.

"Gorrendux, you think you might be able to stop him from bleeding?" she asks, while drawing rope from her pack to bind hands that had proven _terribly _dangerous. "Ameiko might still be fond of his stupid face. Maybe."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia gives a frustrated sigh before she decides to take matters into her own hands; she moves to the door at the end of the hall to check if it's locked. "Dammit..."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 27, 2021)

Cursing at this unnecessarily violent Half-Elf, Gorrendux approaches and roughly casts Rebuke Death on Tsuto, basically slapping the life back into him. "You will be judged, but not yet," the Half-Orc hisses between clenched teeth. (2 hp restored) Then once the party has him tied up (Gorrendux has rope), he applies another 4 hp healing.

Before the second Rebuke Death on Tsuto, Gorrendux will cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Sayuri too (4 hp healed).


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

While Sayuri is finishing of tying Tsuto she sees there are a few things on the desk where he had been sleeping. A set of keys she recognizes as being Lonjiku's and... a journal.

Tsuto blinks confused realizing where he is. "DAMMIT. JUST KILL ME. I WONT TALK!" he bits out, but then realizes Sayuri just noticed the things in the desk. "No!" he attempts to move but can be easily held back by Gorrendux and Addo.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 27, 2021)

"Talk to us, talk to the Lady of Graves, it's your choice. Confess your sins, it will ease your soul, and help you regardless of the judge you stand before," the Half-Orc says tersely while holding down the whining Half-Elf. "Why are you helping the Goblins harm Sandpoint, Mr. Kaijitsu?"


----------



## briaremma (Apr 27, 2021)

"Oh, what's this?" she asks, noticing his reaction. "Wonder if these keys might unlock a _door_? Think I'll go find out...and take _this_ along for light reading..."

Sayuri grabs the journal and keys, and shakes her head at Tsuto, before she heads out into the hallway. "Don't be stupid. We don't _want_ to kill you. Even if you are a raging, ill-mannered _ass_." 

Once in the hallway, she tosses the set of keys to Mirenia, who she can see puzzling at the locked door. "Try these!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia looks back just in time to catch the keys, blinking. "Oh -- this should work marvelously. Thank you, Sayuri." She begins picking through them in order to see if any can unlock the door.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Tsuto closes his mouth and just glares daggers into Gorrendux. He makes another attempt at stopping Sayuri from leaving with the keys/journal but it's very easy to avoid.

After giving Mirenia the keys, she gives a quick look through the journal.




This small, leather-bound booklet contains two dozen parchment pages, most of which Tsuto has filled with maps of Sandpoint or
erotic drawings of...

A woman...

A young woman.

One Sayuri immediately recognizes...

*Nualia.*



The maps each depict different attack plans. The first set shows the attack plans for a group of 30 goblins—one of these battle
maps is circled, and you recognize it as the attack the goblins made on Sandpoint at the festival. Of more pressing concern are
the next several pages, which illustrate an assault on Sandpoint by a force of what appears to be 200 goblins. None of these are circled, and while many are scratched out as if they’ve been rejected, the implications are...ominous.

The other only thing of note is a particular drawing at the end of the journal, one of Nualia with a demonic hand, bat wings, horns and a forked tail.




Mirenia opens the locked door and inside she finds a knocked out Ameiko on the floor, also bound.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose stands around near him fuming. She finally puts her dropped rapier away and stows her bow on her back. *"I say we finish him off, he punched me in the breast and he tried to kill Sayuri by...hitting her with his hands. I think his hands might be magic, he's too dangerous to leave alive."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia drops to her knees and quickly unties Ameiko, checking to make sure she's alright. "Ameiko? Can you hear me?" She attempts to heal the young woman to see if it helps.

Mirenia casts Cure Light Wounds!

*#CLW*: 1d8 (5) + 1 *Total*: 6


----------



## briaremma (Apr 27, 2021)

"..._What?_" 

Her voice is cracked with disbelief and shock, and she stares down at the pages, as Mirenia tries one key after another. "But she's _dead_." 

She looks up, as the lock finally clicks open, and her attention is distracted, for the moment, by her unconscious friend; she snaps shut the journal and hurries forward to help with untying her, as the implications begin to whirl in her mind.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose gasps. *"Oh no. Ameiko is dead?"* Rose goes after Sayuri to see what's happening after misunderstanding who Sayuri is referring to.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

The girl opens her eyes wide in worry. "Goblins! THEY-!" she half shouts trying to warn Mirenia and Sayuri, but then looking around her she notices the others are in the hallway as well. She stares surprised for a second and then hiccups a relieved sob, holding at Mirenia and Sayuri. She's shaking but other than she looks ok.

But then she hesitates trying to put her thoughts in order, the reason why she was here in the first place. "Tsuto... Tsuto is here? Did he left? You- you gotta stop him! I... we gotta tell my dad!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose strolls up. *"Your father is gone. Sayuri said you were gone too, but it looks like she is wrong. And if I had my way we'd be putting your brother in the kiln." *

Roses notices the journal and looks at it, but not for a long enough time to read it. *"We're glad you're okay though,"* she adds slowly.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 27, 2021)

Sayuri drops the confusingly terrible journal at once, and wraps both arms around Ameiko in an enormous hug.

Which tightens, as she realizes....Ameiko _doesn't know_, and she's going to have to _tell her_, and her breath catches in her throat. 

Just long enough for Rose to say it, instead, just like that, like it's a thing you tell people all the time. 

"I'm sorry, Mei-mei," she whispers, into her friend's shoulder, "We found him. Upstairs. But Tsuto, he's tied up in the next room, he didn't get away...
I wasn't fast enough, I'm so so sorry."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia takes a deep breath as she moves to block Rose's view of Ameiko and vice versa, turning towards the elf. "We should probably make sure the tunnel is secure, just in case there's any lingering goblins. Since you're the most familiar with their kind, would you mind...?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Ameiko... tenses up at the words. Processing. Letting it sink in. She hides her face a bit between them and nods in understanding. 

"I..." she sniffles a bit but then straightens. "Tsuto tricked me into coming. He told me to come with him. That only I would be spared if I agreed to follow him and his lover... Nualia. Nualia is alive," she looks up a bit distraught. "They are in Thistletop. Tsuto told me Nualia found... something down there. A creature... that told her how to turn herself into an agent of Lamashtu... She used Tobyn's remains for that ritual and she- she will try to burn the town to complete her transformation."

"I think... I think he mentioned something about something else being down there at the tunnels. Something that could help them in the attack... I don't know what else."

"When I refused, he set the goblins on me and said he would bring me anyway..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Last one before I leave:

This is what you find on Tsuto or the room.
potion of cure light wounds; Other Gear composite shortbow with 20 arrows (they were at the back of the room, he couldn't brag it in time), ring of protection +1, masterwork thieves’ tools, masterwork flute, silver earrings (25 gp for the pair), 6 pouches of gold dust worth 50 gp each, 8 pouches of silver dust worth 5 gp each, 10 pp


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose nods. *"I will check it alone, there are hurt people here,"* Rose says before going back into the hallway and poking her way around the rest of the area with her bow in hand.

*Perception Result: *
1d20 (9) + 8 Total: 17


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

Addo reviews the journal with a scowl.  "It seems we have the plan, in a general sense now.  And some information as to who is pulling the strings."  He glances in the direction of the tunnel.  "If she's so obsessed, perhaps we can take a more direct approach?  Bring the fight to them?"

"For today we should withdraw though.  Make sure the town is defended and knows to watch the rivers and this tunnel.  Also take the chance to see what other information we might gain from our new friend here."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 27, 2021)

Out of range of Tsuto's hearing, Gorrendux says, "Absolutely, *Addo*. Tsuto probably has a sense of when the next attack is coming, from whoever this Ripnugget is. That kind of information could mean the difference between life and death for this town. I wonder if Ameiko would have ways to trick her father into revealing more intelligence. Or have we any mind readers in Sandpoint?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

"Ripnugget was one of the 'elite' goblins the ranger mentioned.  From Thistletop."  Addo clarifies.  "Though the journal certainly makes it sound like they're all working together."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia takes measure of Ameiko's comments, also discussing things away from Tsuto as she nods. "We need to turn him over to whoever is filling in for Sheriff Belor. It's a shame Shalelu left already...but perhaps Mr. Hosk has some knowledge of the Thistletop tribe? They probably won't have a full 200 goblins there alone...but diving headfirst into their lair will be fraught at best." 

The bard glances back towards where Tsuto's currently residing, clasping her hands behind her back. "I think I might have an idea of how to get him to cooperate. Just leave it to me."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Before we continue.

*EVERYONE LEVELS UP! *

As mentioned in the chat, you may redo your first level character's skills, feats, spells and pick other class features if you wish. This is a one time do over for your current characters. Things that won't change are race, Class and ability scores.

@Cardboard Tube Knight @EvilMoogle @Vergil @Hidden Nin @Ronnam @briaremma


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose enters the tunnel to check if there might be any other goblins ahead. She will need a torch as there aren't any other sources of light in there.


She advances about 100ft in a northeast direction before the tunnel splits to the NorthWest. This "corridor" has signs that had been blocked and the entrance was torn down as well.  For the looks of it, she can tell most of the goblin tracks continue to the North East... but there are signs that a few humanoid tracks are going to the North West. 


(marked in red is the torn down wall)

While the tunnel to the North East certainly feels like the access the goblins used to enter the glassworks, there's definitely something else down there to the North West...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose flings her brick down into the darkened tunnel headed to the east, just to listen to the echo. Even then she suspects this tunnel goes far further than any of them are prepared to travel right now. 

When she returns to the room she explains what she's found. *"The tunnel splits further down, one leading north and west and the other leading back toward the north east--it looks like the tunnel leading north-west was blocked or collapsed at one point and someone cleaned it up. There's debris, bricks lying around. That's also where I found human tracks...or tracks that look human. The one to the north-east is where most of the goblin tracks are--it seems they used the goblins used that tunnel to get into this building." *


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

With that bit of information delivered, the party feels pretty confident that they can at least bring Tsuto to jail and a proper cell and maybe look for the Mayor to explain the situation. 

Ameiko walks quietly to the Garrison with you, avoiding to look at Tsuto. He continues to refuse to talk anymore.

Meanwhile Rose loots the goblins and takes the ears.  It's a lot, but she can make due with a sack from one of the storage areas. If you leave this to sell at the Rusty Dragon and Ameiko will sell it for extra 79.2gp and have your money in the morning. 

When Rose comes to leave the ears to Hosk... he stares with a scowl. "They were here the whole time?" he almost growls.  "I'm glad you got Ameiko back... Here."

He hands you 40gp for the 8 pairs of goblin ears. With that and splitting the money Tsuto had that would add a total of 79.99gp to each of your characters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Once everything is traded in and they are waiting for payment, Rose will actually go to one of the stores and buy some twine, a little bit of fabric, woven tight enough to hold rice inside, a sewing needle, and some rice. She will spend a bit of her time away from the others working this little craft to fix the fabric into an almost snowman shape with rice filling both the bottom and the top so that it can sit upright, also like a snowman. 

This object is only about two to three inches tall. It's been some time since she's made one of these, so it sits lopsided. She uses a few stray buttons that she will also pick up from the stores, affixing them to the smaller of the balls filled with rice like tiny eyes. Once Rose is finished with her little project she goes to find out where Ameiko is.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose finds Ameiko at the Garrison with the others, as they hand over Tsuto to the guards and he's handcuffed and led downstairs to the cells. 

Ameiko looks at them taking him away but says nothing else to Tsuto... only shakes her head.

A group of two guards and some acolytes from the Cathedral are dispatched to the Glassworks to check on the bodies and give them proper burial.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

If she can, Rose will notify the guards that the goblins have been slipping in through the tunnels below the place and that more of them could technically be there by the time that they arrive, so treat the place as dangerous. 

After that, Rose will go to Ameiko and try to take her aside. *"Can I speak with you, please?"*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Ameiko looks up and nods. She's... a bit pale and her shoulders are tense. She still has signs of bruises and scratches where the goblins got her. "Yes"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2021)

Rose will try to lead her to the side, if not she will speak with her here. She presents the little object, the makeshift doll like thing made of rice and with Rose's horrible craftsmanship. *"I used to make these for my daughter and my father used to make them for me, when I was very little. My words are not always the best, even in my tongue."

"There sometimes these stars that only burn for a short time, a few weeks or a month maybe, but for that time they're the brightest thing in the sky. I sense that brightness in you."

"I do not understand loss the way you do. You are all very fleeting; every human I've ever loved has died, even my own children will die before me, unless I'm lucky. But so many of you are special, people like you,"* Rose sighs, unsure of how to continue. 

Rose hands the little doll over. *"I guess you remind me of my little girl and I don't like seeing you hurt, I'm just very bad at this. You will make it through all of this, though, this town is your family and they love you." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

Once Tsuto is secured away Addo will seek out the mayor to give her a breakdown of the events at the glassworks and what they found.  Including the potential three-pronged attack that might be coming.  After hitting the major points he'll suggest his course of action.  "We'll need to keep a closer watch on the river, and need guards to watch the tunnels."

With a weary voice he'll continue, "I would advise we prepare the people as much as possible.  It has always been my experience that an uncomfortable truth is better than the pitfalls of ignorance."  He briefly summarizes some of what he has seen with the people, "you have a number of eager people, better to direct them for common good than leave them to come up with their own plans."

"The adventurers especially, if they can help guide others, and help organize the town's defense we will have a better chance if the goblins come."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia suggests that the both the masterwork tools (thieves tools and flute), the ring of protection, and the the potion of cure light wounds, and would be interested in keeping the flute.

"If the passage that Rose said displayed human tracks shows signs of having been broken down recently, they'll likely do the same in the event of an attack. If there's a demonic presence that Nualia is seeking to rely on, we have to investigate it. Even if we attack her...goblin horde? She may send word for these demons to attack Sandpoint as a last ditch effort." She looks towards the garrison where Tsuto is being kept. "I will try to speak to Tsuto to understand when she seeks to stage the attack. If the soldiers from Magnimar can arrive beforehand, all the better. We can go to Thistletop to investigate Nualia's plans and this...other presence she's consorting with, without needing to worry about the an imminent attack on the town. Shalelu may be gone, but Hosk may be knowledgeable about the Thistletop goblins. Professor Quink or some of the other scholars in town might be able to inform on any dark practices or the nature of the base. Ms. Sorn has said the House of Blue Stones is open but she won't take up arms, and neither will the Professor."

Mirenia takes the journal and begins to read through it to better understand the infernal influences Nualia might be toying with.

*#Plane Knowledge*: 1d20 (18) + 9 *Total*: 27


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia recalls the tales...

Quasits are some of the lowest ranked demons. They are not created through twisted souls in the Abyss like most other demons, but from the act of reaching of a wizard looking for a familiar with those characteristics. When the wizard dies, the quasit becomes free and can do whatever it wills.
They are 1ft tall... and hard to hit (high AC)


Defenses
Quasits are resistant to mundane weapons and only* cold iron or blessed weapons (good) *are able to cut through their hide normally. (DR5/Cold Iron)
They also recover quickly. (*Fast Healing 2)*
They have *Darkvision.*
They can *fly.*
And can change form into a bat, centipede, or even a wolf if needed... or even turn *invisible*.


And just like other demons they are also... * Immune electricity, poison;* *Resist acid 10, cold 10, fire 10*


Regular quasits are not that hard to kill but given this one seems to be pulling at least some of the strings, Mirenia assumes it would be a tougher than the rest she know of.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 27, 2021)

Sayuri finds herself spending most of the early afternoon working through her shock, processing what's happened, and working up a _solid _head of steam intended for Tsuto, Nualia, and anyone else that thought she would _ever_ again permit something like the slaughter of the glassworkers, in _her town_...

Eventually, she realizes this process is mostly giving her a headache. She perks up when Mirenia mentions going to talk to Professor Quink, and raises a hand to volunteer.

"I'll go talk to the Professor. I...have a lot of questions, about Nualia, about what's happening..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

@Cardboard Tube Knight 
Ameiko smiles weakly taking the little doll. "Thank you."

"I have given my statement to the guards. I'll... I'll return to the Inn now. I rather be at home with Beth at the moment."


@EvilMoogle 
The Mayor comes to talk and look a bit distraught at first. She clears her throat. "Yes... I mean...  that should be the ideal. I have to say I do not feel safe to have whatever that demon is doing below my town. Belor is still at least 4 days from returning and if all goes well, should bring at least 50 soldiers. Still not enough against 200 goblins, but that will certainly change the odds."


@briaremma @Hidden Nin 

You arrive with the Professor and share what you found. Quink is taken back... 

"A quasit, you say? And tunnels below Sandpoint? My, my..." he crosses his arms and frowns thoughtfully. "I mean, I have always assumed the Old Light was part of a larger complex but I thought it would have collapsed. A quasit could survive indefinitely... as they are demons. It could very well be from the time itself!" Quink says excitedly but then clears his throat. "I mean, not like we should risk the safety of the town... but if you can get any information down there, I can take a look once the place is deemed to be free of demons... ehem"

"Oh Lamashtu... well, As I said, I'm not too versed on religion, but Lamashtu was one of the many gods the Thassilonians followed."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia leaves talking to Quink to Sayuri so that they can cover more ground. Instead she goes to visit Tsuto to see if she can get any more information out of him before the situation gets any worse. She nods to the guards and explains what she intends to do, grabbing a stool on the way into what constituted holding cells in the garrison Approaching Tsuto's new quarters, she comes unarmored and without weapons, hands clasped behind her back.

"Eitan would have been around your age, right around now," she says quietly as she stops in front of the half-elf. "I can't recall if you two ever got along..." Placing the seat down, she takes a seat.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 27, 2021)

Gorrendux will tag along with Addo and Mayor Deverin. "Honorable Mayor, I believe our skill set should enable us to destroy the demon. Might you have any healing potions or other tools to aid us in this holy & righteous endeavor?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2021)

"It does seem our trials are especially large," Addo says apologetically.  "But the gods provide where the will ventures."  His tone is somber, but resolved with experience that _has_ seen this before.  "You have good people here, some passions run high, but that can be channeled.  If nothing else feeling that they are contributing to the defense will help put aside set aside any disquiet that might accompany the waiting."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 27, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "A quasit, you say? And tunnels below Sandpoint? My, my..." he crosses his arms and frowns thoughtfully. "I mean, I have always assumed the Old Light was part of a larger complex but I thought it would have collapsed. A quasit could survive indefinitely... as they are demons. It could very well be from the time itself!" Quink says excitedly but then clears his throat. "I mean, not like we should risk the safety of the town... but if you can get any information down there, I can take a look once the place is deemed to be free of demons... ehem"
> 
> "Oh Lamashtu... well, As I said, I'm not too versed on religion, but Lamashtu was one of the many gods the Thassilonians followed."


"Did she...was she an _evil _goddess, Lamashtu?" Sayuri asks, pacing around the Professor's tower. "Because she seems all about burning down the town and that doesn't really seem like a...you know..._righteous _sort of thing to do..." 

She pauses, at a window, looking out over the town. "And Nualia...how _could_ she, Professor?...An aasimar, becoming something so horrible?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

@Hidden Nin 
Tsuto's dark eyes look up at Mirenia glaring. He spits out, but it doesn't reach Mirenia.

"So much for knowing what he was up to back then, I guess that's why he got killed. That's what you all do. Pretend everything is perfect..." he chuckles shaking his head. "You all deserve to burn with this place," he smirks and sits back against the cold stone wall. 



@Ronnam 
Kendra nods. "I'll see what I can do. I think Zantus could spare a few potions... We must also save our resources in case of an attack," she explains apologetically. 

When you leave you find Hosk waiting outside the room for you.

"Rose told me a bit. Ameiko, the rest. I know you are going down here but you want to go to Thistletop later..." he crosses his arms. "Listen up. Thistletop is no joke. It's right in the heart of Nettlewood... surrounded by a maze of thorny bushes. A real pain. Animals get stuck and the goblins come and just eat them while they struggle. I have gotten close and I could take you there, but... that's gonna be a hell of a fight. You gotta be more prepared and know your game when you get inside. If you have a way to know the layout and how many goblins to expect... it might save your lives," he says sternly.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 27, 2021)

"Thank you, Hosk, I appreciate the warning. Thorns eh? I agree with what you're saying about trying to learn the layout of the Goblin lair in advance, but how would we figure that out? Maybe try to interrogate a captured Goblin? Heh, they never seem to survive long enough. Or maybe you're suggesting this demon might know?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Hosk's eyes darken. "I don't know about demons... but I bet that Tsuto might know might now about Thistletop..." he trails off side glancing to the Garrison.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 27, 2021)

Duncan buys his gear and follows Mirenia, listening to the information about the Quasit.

"Demon? 1ft tall that can fly and go invisible. Ach bloody hell that sounds like a chore to hit."

"Ye mentioned a Wizard summoning it? Were there any notable wizards around this area? Sandpoint hasn't been around that long."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia stares at Tsuto for a long, looooooong moment before she closes her eyes and takes a deep breath to steady herself. Swallowing, she sets her hands in her lap and purses her lips. When she speaks again it is with a slow, measured pace, calm, clinical, and cold.

"There was a lullaby I used to sing Eitan when he was young. An old Varisian folk song that helped him relax. I know you probably don't wish to hear it, but I'd like to share it with you. I sense you are hurting. There's a lot of anger, anguish, and confusion in you. You're saying and doing things that you don't truly mean. And though you can't erase your actions, the first part to easing that burden is lessening the hatred in your heart."

With that, Mirenia begins to sing. It really is a pleasant song...but it's not her actual intention to lighten the mood with music. The bard begins to weave the makings of a spell into her song, seeking to get Tsuto to become more agreeable.

(Casting Charm Person using Spellsong to hide it within Mirenia's song. DC 14 Will save to resist! DC 16 Sense Motive to notice she's doing so.)

*#Perform Song*: 1d20 (5) + 11 *Total*: 16


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

The song and the spell take...

Tsuto seems to shift his pose... less guarded. He frowns and shuffles closer to bars, whispering to her so the guards don't hear then. _"Listen... there's still time. We can get out of here back to Thistletop. I think I can convince Nualia that you can help, or if you want, you could just leave to Magnimar. Don't be like Ameiko. I gave her a chance and she threw it away... She always claimed she loved me, so much for that," _he scoffs.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

Vergil said:


> Duncan buys his gear and follows Mirenia, listening to the information about the Quasit.
> 
> "Demon? 1ft tall that can fly and go invisible. Ach bloody hell that sounds like a chore to hit."
> 
> "Ye mentioned a Wizard summoning it? Were there any notable wizards around this area? Sandpoint hasn't been around that long."



Prof. Quink clears his throat... "Not any wizards that I can think of from the more modern times no. Thassilon was full of wizards and other mages, so perhaps one of the wizards from then died and the quasit remained. I mean... I don't think anything else would survive this long down there trapped on its own"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia pulls her stool closer, listening intently to Tsuto. She places her hands over her knee, crossing her legs and maintaining proper posture. After he's done speaking, she leans forward and speaks quietly in return.

"It will be difficult to speak directly with Nualia at first...you know how foolish goblins are. Like Ripnugget." She sits up straighter. "If we wanted to speak to Nualia, we'd need to be able to get past the defenses in Thistletop without being killed first. And better yet...perhaps we could do something to have her transformation tend towards something more attractive? We'd need to know a bit more about this dark goddess she's entreating with, though...and perhaps about this influence at the bottom of Thistletop she's consorting with, Malefsheknor, was it? And this quasit you were allying with. It'd be easier to coordinate if I could speak directly with them."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

"Yeah, they are pretty stupid."

"Oh, don't worry about that. You are with me. The goblins would let you pass..." Tsuto smirks. "Ripnugget can't exactly say no to me, because that would enrage Nualia. He thinks she's an agent of Malfeshnekor, and that's why it talks to her. Maybe she is. It told her how to make the ritual of Lamashtu and it worked. It also sent her those demon dogs she keeps around her." 

"Oh that's right, we could go to Erylium in the tunnels. Gather some of her freaks and then head out to Thistletop."

"My only concern is Bruthazmus. He might complain about you when we get there just to spite me. He's just trying to get under my skin. I'm sure I could kill him, but Nualia needs the muscle, and she's right. I don't think Orik would be enough and he doesn't seem too married with the cause, if you ask me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 27, 2021)

Mirenia frowns faintly, leaning forward again as she lowers her voice. "Tsuto...I'm afraid I can't help you get out of here. I'd need to know just what the defenses of Thistletop look like...as a Hero of Sandpoint, I have little freedom to move as I wish. And besides...I'm something of a scholar of ancient ruins. I'd enjoy knowing how the goblins have integrated into the landscape of an ancient Thassilonian structure."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2021)

"That's... that's gonna complicate things."


He thinks for a second. 

"Listen... Thistletop itself is like a huge head with rooms inside of it. The goblins constructed a fort on top of that, very impressive given they are goblins. From there you can follow the stairs down to the first basement. There are only a few ways to get there... the only ground approach through the cliff is a flimsy bridge. The goblins have trapped so that no more than 6 goblins or 3 people can cross it without falling to the waves below. But you won't have to worry about that because you will be alone. The main issue here is that the thorn maze has like a dozen goblins that have been brought for the attack and I think there's also that goblin druid that was angry we moved in. They'll likely attack you on sight no matter what you say because they are that stupid. The's like other 20 goblins in the fort itself."

He frowns thoughtfully. "I think there's a collapsed area that is open to the sea where you could try to get in through the first basement. There's a catch tho... Lyrie, our wizard, told me a tentamort has taken residence in that area. You would have to move quick before it catches you."

"The stairs to the 2nd basement where Nualia has been staying are hidden in the storage room of the war room, north of there... and well, Nualia should be still trying to get past the traps and the door."

He sighs. "She's been trying to figure out how to open it. As soon as that's done, she can get to Malfeshnekor... but what worries me is that, without me, I think she would attack you. You walking in with me is one thing. You coming alone? That's inviting for being a sacrifice," he shakes his head. "I think she would remember you so that's not great either. She wants everyone else from the town dead."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 28, 2021)

Rose will make her way down to the school where she went before, she has to visit the shop and she remembers it being near here. She knocks on the gate hoping to speak from the teacher before, Ilsoari Gandethus. 

*"I hope the day is treating you well,"* Rose says coyly, obviously covering for the types of things she really wants to say. 

*"I had a question about something that some people may find to be...an unhappy memory. You've taught here for a while, I take it? At least a few decades? What kind of person was Nualia?" *

This is the name Rose hears mentioned by everyone else in the group, it is also, she suspects who left some of those tracks down in the tunnels beneath the glassworks building. She vaguely remembers that Nualia was said to be killed in a fire, but she was out of her wits that day over finally reaching the town. Why would someone who died in this quaint town be not dead and helping Goblins?


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 28, 2021)

Gorrendux will politely excuse himself from Mayor Deverin, and then head to speak with Father Zantus, see what blessings he can provide in the fight against the Goblins and Quasit!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2021)

Mirenia takes a deep breath as she listens...before producing a journal. She lifts it, looking towards Tsuto. "Do you mind? I'd like to keep a record. My memory is notoriously poor..." If given the okay, she begins to record impressions and answers from Tsuto's account carefully, her brow furrowing furiously. Otherwise she just continues to listen and chooses not to write anything down until she's departed.

"Lyrie...Erylium. Tentamort...Malfeshnekor. Bruthazmus, Orik, and Ripnugget...Lamashtu," she murmurs quietly as she writes. "Can you describe the demon dogs that Nualia keeps in her company, and what kind of magic Lyrie specializes in? I suppose it would pale in comparison to what Nualia is capable of, but there must be some reason you've allied with her beyond another sacrifice. Oh -- and is there a particular method you recommend for trying to pass through the thorn maze with the druid? I'm not so great with directional puzzles...and it's bad enough if Bruthazmus, Orik, and Ripnugget are all going to be there."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

briaremma said:


> "Did she...was she an _evil _goddess, Lamashtu?" Sayuri asks, pacing around the Professor's tower. "Because she seems all about burning down the town and that doesn't really seem like a...you know..._righteous _sort of thing to do..."
> 
> She pauses, at a window, looking out over the town. "And Nualia...how _could_ she, Professor?...An aasimar, becoming something so horrible?"



Prof. Quink ponders for a moment. "Well, to my understanding, Lamashtu is regarded as the Mother of Monsters, the Deformed and Insanity. So I would say, yes... although, I'm not versed in religious matters."

"Magic to transform from one thing to the other exist, I don't think Nualia being an aasimar would make much of a difference. One's blood doesn't really sets in stone how you behave, at least that's what I believe."

@Ronnam
Gorrendux arrives with Father Zantus and explains the situation. He can provide 2 potions of CLW... and he is willing to cast protection from evil on someone on the party before they enter the glassworks but the spell only lasts for 4 min so you would have to move quickly to get into whatever complex is in the tunnel.

@Hidden Nin
Tsuto grimaces a bit. "Just don't let it fall into their hands. Grab my journal as well."

"Lyrie is with us mostly for her knowledge and language skills, she can read Thassilonian. I haven't seen her fight really. She's a She's been friendly to me... Always trying to get my attention. I think she likes me but... I only have eyes for my beloved," he chuckles. "She's helping us for free, heh".

"Bruthazmus is a bugbear. He tried to attack Nualia on the road a few months ago, but she beat him up. Instead of killing him, Nualia offered him a chance to be a bodyguard. But it's a fucking brute spending his days fucking his goblin harem..." he shudders in disgust. "If you can kill him by accident, that would be great."


"Orik... as I said, he's a figher, a hire. Nualia wanted to complement a little muscle and found him in a bar in Magnimar. She promised him a lot of gold and he accepted right away but... I have seen him making faces when we explain the plans. I don't think he likes the idea of burning the whole place down, but Nualia said not to do anything unless he actually starts complaining," he rolls his eyes.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 28, 2021)

Gorrendux expresses profound thanks to Father Zantus, and promises to let him know when the team is ready to "storm the tunnels" so to speak. While there, he will ask the older priest if he knows anything about this revelation that there are tunnels under Sandpoint. "Let's avoid telling everyone and creating a panic, but have you ever heard of such a thing? Tunnels under your town?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

Zantus shakes his head. "At least for the time I have lived here I never heard anything of the sort..."

"I can only strongly suggest you to get a weapon that could cut through the demon's skin."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 28, 2021)

Gorrendux looks at his greataxe and shrugs. "Hm, good point. Do you have any tips Father Zantus? Do you know a method to bless weapons against the flesh of the damned?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

"There are ways to bless weapons, but alas, I do not the capabilities in me. A strong Paladin might, but I'm not sure the ones in town have reached that level of favor yet," he explains. 

"I have never fought demons and such so I do not know what else I could share with you that would help in this endeavor. Just... there's no shame on retreating and healing."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 28, 2021)

Gorrendux thanks Father Zantus for his help, and departs the cathedral to find the rest of the team.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 28, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Prof. Quink ponders for a moment. "Well, to my understanding, Lamashtu is regarded as the Mother of Monsters, the Deformed and Insanity. So I would say, yes... although, I'm not versed in religious matters."
> 
> "Magic to transform from one thing to the other exist, I don't think Nualia being an aasimar would make much of a difference. One's blood doesn't really sets in stone how you behave, at least that's what I believe."


"That sounds...positively awful, yes," Sayuri says, scribbling down the information about Lamashtu into her journal. "going to go ahead and assume that _all _plans related to Lamashtu are to be avoided..." 

A shadow falls over her expression, and she looks really quite sad. "No. She was always pretty insistent about that. "Being an aasimar doesn't mean anything, Sayuri, except that I'm stuck in this church.". Hated how...set apart...she was. Poor Nualia. Do you think it's too late, Professor? That we can't help her, anymore?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

Tsuto continues explaining.

"The dogs... well, I don't know much about demon dogs," he chuckles under his breath. "They will howl very loudly if they notice you to raise an alarm. The sound makes your blood run cold. And they float. It's... pretty impressive."

"Nualia certainly is the strongest of all of us. My beloved can raise her holy symbol and people start dying around her. I don't like the new claw hand she got, but I can't denny she can tore up somebody with it pretty good if she needs to," he smiles."

"The only tip I can give you for the maze is to go slowly, and watch where you step. Can't help much with that. You'll have to be very stealthy to go past them. And to be honest, if you have to kill the first bunch I don't think Nualia or Ripnugget would care much, we can replace those in the days to come before the attack."



@briaremma 
"Sadly, that is up to her, my dear," the Professor sighs shaking his head. "But I fear that if she has come this far and started her transformation, I wouldn't count on it."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 28, 2021)

soulnova said:


> @briaremma
> "Sadly, that is up to her, my dear," the Professor sighs shaking his head. "But I fear that if she has come this far and started her transformation, I wouldn't count on it."


She nods, a shiver running across her skin, but says, "Think I have to at least try anyway. Feel like I...didn't try hard enough, before." 

Sayuri offers the Professor a weak little smile, and a shrug which isn't as casual as she'd hoped it would be. "Thanks for the advice, Professor. I'll get out of your hair. Need to drop by and pick up supplies before the shops close..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

Professor Quink pats her in the shoulder. "One is responsible for their own deeds. Do not blame your self, Sayuri," he shakes his head. "As far as I can remember you were friendly and open with her... if she felt it wasn't enough, that's not on you."


It's just past noon so the there's still plenty of time to gather the things you think you need.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 28, 2021)

Mirenia nods to Tsuto as she writes this down slowly...and then stands. "Thank you, Tsuto. I'll make good use of this to make contact with Nualia," she says with a bow. "See you again, some day." She then turns to leave and compose this information more fully into a list of diagrams and accounts in her room in the inn. The deeper she gets into the task, the further her brow furrows. "Just what have we gotten ourselves into..." she mutters to no one in particular.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

"Wait," Tsuto tries to reach for her but the manacles stop him. "Just... be careful. Tell Nualia you can help her and you come with my aid... tell her, that I still remember when she killed Delek. That I remember the smile she had. The smile I fell in love with. That might convince her, hopefully..."

"We will see each other again, I promise," Tsuto nods to her and returns to the back of his cell.


Mirenia has a very good hunch that they are not ready to go to Thistletop just yet. (need to level up a bit at least...)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2021)

After talking with the mayor Addo will go back to working with volunteers in the morning.

His stress for today will probably be a "see something say something" since apparently the town needs to learn that.  He'll try to get people to keep a particular watch on the river, and set up some very basic organization for alerts if something does come up.   He'll also stress that the first step for any emergency should be to secure people's safety, organizing fighting back can happen once the non-combatants are taken care of.

In the afternoon he'll go to visit Jasper, wanting to get another holy fighter's take on what else can be done.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

Addo catches Jasper as he's coming back from lunch to the Mercantile League. It would seem he eats later that the rest of the staff. 

Addo notices Jasper is wearing his banded mail with the symbol of Abadar in the chest... He also has a masterwork flail and a finely decorated crossbow in his belt. Seems like, just as them, he has decided to dust off the old armor while this goblin matter is dealt with.

The moment he sees Addo, he stops walking and turns to him with a serious concerned look.

"Mr. Venatinus, good afternoon. Is something the matter?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 28, 2021)

Addo approaches the man with a friendly smile.  "Wrong might not be exactly how I would phrase it," he starts optimistically.  "But if you have a moment there are some concerns that might well be worth a moment of your time."  He pauses a moment to allow the man to retreat, assuming he ascents the war priest will continue, "I have discussed this with the mayor already however it occurs to me I have neglected some of the experienced members of the community."

He will give a brief overview of the situation with the goblin tribes, the demon threat, and the general potential threat of attack.  "The town is lucky to have a dedicated population, I have been working with some to help focus some of the younger energy to more constructive ends, I was hoping to gain your support in this effort, and possibly others if the situation merits."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2021)

Jasper listens carefully and takes a deep sigh. 

"Of course. I understand. I was fearing the issue was larger than it initially seemed... I will provide what aid I can to keep people safe in this side of town. I just..." he hesitates. "I was not much a good fighter myself, at least not how others of my order were. That's why I decided to be of service in other ways," he looks at the Mercantile League. "If any, the armor will help keeping them busy for a while. That should buy people some time," he pats himself in the chest.

"If... if things go badly, I can order the ships to be loaded to evacuate as many people as we can, but let's pray that won't be the case."


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 28, 2021)

Gorrendux will go to where Tsuto is chained up, catch that dramatic exchange between him and Mirenia! He offers her some encouraging words as they get away from the pyscho Half-Elf elder. He tells her about the two healing potions from Zantus, and his promise to cast Protection from Evil just before we storm the basement looking for that fell demon. "When should we head down? I feel like the sooner the better. But maybe after a solid rest?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2021)

Mirenia meets with Ameiko briefly to handle some transactions and get herself better equipped. She sells off her Hide Shirt (20 * 0.6 = 12 gp) and recently bought longsword (15 * 0.6 = 9 gp) for a total of 21 gp, bringing her total to 140 gp. She then purchases:

A set of lamellar armor (60 gp)
A cold iron longsword (30 gp)
An oil of Bless Weapon (50 gp)

Completely clearing out her coin pouch.

She can be found at the inn, writing her accounts after finishing speaking to Tsuto. She looks up at the arriving Gorrendux after he's had his discussions with Mayor Deverin, Father Zanthus, and Hosk, gesturing towards a chair so he can sit while she shares some details of her questioning and other musings. 

"Tomorrow morning, after a night's rest to mend," she agrees. "Thistletop is...well guarded, but Tsuto provided a lot of important information for how to maneuver through it. Perhaps we can find some edge if we can defeat this Erylium that Nualia has been in contact with. I believe some of Nualia's allies can be turned. This Orik is a mercenary, but he seems to have some reservations. The mage they've employed doesn't seem keen on fighting either...but we can discuss that when Sandpoint is secure." The songstress looks up and around, lowering her voice as she continues to speak to Gorrendux. "I know that all the others are...resolved to see this through but...I'm not sure I'm comfortable with bringing everyone to fight demons and infernal cultists. Quasit are no trifling foes, and this one may even have minions. We certainly need all the help we can get, but..." She trails off, biting her lip.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose will make her way down to the school where she went before, she has to visit the shop and she remembers it being near here. She knocks on the gate hoping to speak from the teacher before, Ilsoari Gandethus.
> 
> *"I hope the day is treating you well,"* Rose says coyly, obviously covering for the types of things she really wants to say.
> 
> ...



"Yes, I gave her a few classes when she was little... but her father decided to school her himself as she grew up. As a person? It's hard to tell. There was a lot of pressure from her father to be an example of... purity? Divinity? I'm sorry, I'm not an expert of religious matters. She..." Gandethus takes a moment trying to find the right words. "She was angry. Frustrated. She never rose her voice when some of the other children would play pranks on her, but... she wanted it. She just knew she would get in trouble with her father if she did."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "Yes, I gave her a few classes when she was little... but her father decided to school her himself as she grew up. As a person? It's hard to tell. There was a lot of pressure from her father to be an example of... purity? Divinity? I'm sorry, I'm not an expert of religious matters. She..." Gandethus takes a moment trying to find the right words. "She was angry. Frustrated. She never rose her voice when some of the other children would play pranks on her, but... she wanted it. She just knew she would get in trouble with her father if she did."


Rose could understand the idea of feeling different, being angry about how others treated you. She glances to the side, trying to find her next question. *"Who...was her mother?"* Rose asks. *"I keep hearing about her father, but no one mentions her mother." *


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 29, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Tomorrow morning, after a night's rest to mend," she agrees. "Thistletop is...well guarded, but Tsuto provided a lot of important information for how to maneuver through it. Perhaps we can find some edge if we can defeat this Erylium that Nualia has been in contact with. I believe some of Nualia's allies can be turned. This Orik is a mercenary, but he seems to have some reservations. The mage they've employed doesn't seem keen on fighting either...but we can discuss that when Sandpoint is secure." The songstress looks up and around, lowering her voice as she continues to speak to Gorrendux. "I know that all the others are...resolved to see this through but...I'm not sure I'm comfortable with bringing everyone to fight demons and infernal cultists. Quasit are no trifling foes, and this one may even have minions. We certainly need all the help we can get, but..." She trails off, biting her lip.


Speaking with *Mirenia*, Gorrendux replies, "Keep it to just the six of us then? I would feel badly taking away strength from the city guard while we're under the ground hunting this Erylium of whom you speak. Sandpoint will need soldiers up here too in case the Goblins return. Oh, that's an interesting looking new sword. What's it made of?" After Mirenia explains what cold iron is and why it's handy, Gorrendux will hustle off to Vinder's General Store buy a cold iron longspear, if such a thing is available.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Jasper listens carefully and takes a deep sigh.
> 
> "Of course. I understand. I was fearing the issue was larger than it initially seemed... I will provide what aid I can to keep people safe in this side of town. I just..." he hesitates. "I was not much a good fighter myself, at least not how others of my order were. That's why I decided to be of service in other ways," he looks at the Mercantile League. "If any, the armor will help keeping them busy for a while. That should buy people some time," he pats himself in the chest.
> 
> "If... if things go badly, I can order the ships to be loaded to evacuate as many people as we can, but let's pray that won't be the case."


"I understand and I appreciate such efforts," Addo pauses briefly seems to slightly sigh.  "If I might be so bold as to suggest though, _symbols_ can be very powerful even when they are only flesh and bone.  I understand you do great service here but for a time it might be of benefit to the community to be seen in a more active role in the defense."

"I and those termed the 'Heroes of Sandpoint' may be gone for a time, attempting  to address some concerns.  A visual reminder that they too have champions in the city would be good for them.  I have," the war priest hesitates slightly, "lived through such times before.  The emotional injury can weigh just as heavily as physical ones, keeping spirits high is important."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose could understand the idea of feeling different, being angry about how others treated you. She glances to the side, trying to find her next question. *"Who...was her mother?"* Rose asks. *"I keep hearing about her father, but no one mentions her mother." *



Gandethus shakes his head. "Nualia was an orphan. Her mother died in childbirth in Magnimar but Zantus adopted her soon after. As far as I understand she didn't have no known family there..."



WorkingMoogle said:


> "I understand and I appreciate such efforts," Addo pauses briefly seems to slightly sigh.  "If I might be so bold as to suggest though, _symbols_ can be very powerful even when they are only flesh and bone.  I understand you do great service here but for a time it might be of benefit to the community to be seen in a more active role in the defense."
> 
> "I and those termed the 'Heroes of Sandpoint' may be gone for a time, attempting  to address some concerns.  A visual reminder that they too have champions in the city would be good for them.  I have," the war priest hesitates slightly, "lived through such times before.  The emotional injury can weigh just as heavily as physical ones, keeping spirits high is important."



"I'll try to make myself seen around town a bit more then..." Jasper glances thoughtfully towards the street that leads to the Theater. "I might have an idea or two..."


@Ronnam 
Gorrendux has no problem with finding a cold iron longspear at the armory store.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 29, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "I'll try to make myself seen around town a bit more then..." Jasper glances thoughtfully towards the street that leads to the Theater. "I might have an idea or two..."


"Thank you very kindly for your efforts."  Addo bows politely.  "If you'll excuse me I have a handful of others I must talk with today."

Assuming nothing else here Addo will see if he can't visit the carpentry guild to introduce himself and talk about the defenses of the city.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 29, 2021)

Sayuri returns to the inn in the early afternoon, having consulted with Savah regarding the purchase of a cold iron rapier (and it seems she's not the only one with such an idea, as she sees Gorrendux arriving just as she's decided on one).

It's a lovely piece, she has to admit, aesthetically, but there's something about the blade that makes her skin crawl; from what the weaponsmith had suggested, though, it would be even _more _distasteful to Things From Beyond, like cat-demons, so she tucks it away into a sheath at her belt and tries to forget it's there.

She waves to Mirenia before sneaking past Beth to snatch a bit of lunch to fortify her for the afternoon. If the past few days are any suggestion, she half expects to have to be fighting something before dinner.

"You look...unhappy..." she says, to the bard, as she slides into a seat across the table with her purloined foodstuffs. "What's the bad news? Other than the bad news I already know about- cat demons under the Glassworks, Nualia turning herself into some kind of monster, goblins probably about to attack the town...there something worse waiting in the wings?" 

((purchases: cold iron rapier *40g*, cold iron crossbow bolts x 40 *8g*))


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2021)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Thank you very kindly for your efforts."  Addo bows politely.  "If you'll excuse me I have a handful of others I must talk with today."
> 
> Assuming nothing else here Addo will see if he can't visit the carpentry guild to introduce himself and talk about the defenses of the city.



The Carpenter's Guild is run by Aesrick Battlehorn, a bald but well bearded dwarf. He hears about the specifications you are asking and crosses his arms. 

"I'll to be honest with ya here," he looks around his workshop while the other carpenters are finishing off some furniture. "That's going to take some time to put together even if we weren't waiting on more wood. It might take a few days to make some obstacles big enough for both bridges... and I can put the other projects on hold but we would have to bill the Mayor or something for it."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2021)

"Ah that's...not quite what I meant, Mr. Tallowscar..." Mirenia says, before she blinks, looking down at her belt. "Ah, yes. This is cold iron. Useful in fighting demons; we'll need it to wound Erylium," she explains, before nodding as he goes off to purchase himself some.

Mirenia looks up at Sayuri and adopts a somewhat forced smile, setting her now stubby stylus of charcoal down. "I am, in fact, unhappy," she says quietly. "I spoke to Tsuto and he was rather forthcoming. But...I'm not comfortable with a lot of what he's explained. I thought the terrorizing by demon lord cultists was behind us but...it doesn't seem so. And I'm worried that...individuals who deserve a...less burdened life, may be getting tangled up in very dangerous matters," she explains carefully. The bard turns the journal she's recorded around, offering it over to Sayuri. "This, too, is cause for concern."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 29, 2021)

soulnova said:


> The Carpenter's Guild is run by Aesrick Battlehorn, a bald but well bearded dwarf. He hears about the specifications you are asking and crosses his arms.
> 
> "I'll to be honest with ya here," he looks around his workshop while the other carpenters are finishing off some furniture. "That's going to take some time to put together even if we weren't waiting on more wood. It might take a few days to make some obstacles big enough for both bridges... and I can put the other projects on hold but we would have to bill the Mayor or something for it."


Addo nods approvingly.  "They say," he says with a smile, "the best time to plant a tree is twenty years ago.  But I understand what you are saying.  And I wouldn't ask anyone to go hungry but if you can remember this is for the town it is appreciated.  I will talk to the mayor and see if she can arrange things to help."

Considering things he'll take a moment to check in on the others.  He had stumbled into more than a few potential pitfalls in town so far, it might be wise to work with some of the locals.  Catching sight of *Mirenia *and *Sayuri *talking he approaches slightly, enough to be seen but not enough to intrude on their discussion.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 29, 2021)

Sayuri leans down to consider the journal with a thoughtful little hum, though her brows furrow more and more deeply as she reads. 

"Bugbears and wizards and demons..." she murmurs, shaking her head. The young woman looks a bit pale, but soldiers on rather pointedly, saying "For a town that hasn't been here very long...poor old Sandpoint does seem to have rather bad luck when it comes to this sort of thing, doesn't it?" 

She sits back in her chair after a few minutes, worrying at her lip, and then blinks, recalling an earlier comment. "Individuals who deserve a less burdened life...? What do you mean?"

A quick smile, at Addo, as she spots him coming in the door, but she turns her attention quickly back to Mirenia. Something in the bottom of her stomach whirls, and she dreads the discussion she suspects is coming next.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 29, 2021)

Mirenia flashes Addo a momentary smile as well, before turning back to Sayuri. She seems equally hesitant to engage with the conversation at hand...but eventually just dives right in. 

"What I mean to say is...I don't wish for anything untoward to happen to you. Perhaps there's something...more you can do here? Fighting demons is...messy. Things can turn south rapidly. And I...if something were to happen, I'm not sure what I could say to your parents. This town has already lost enough to infernal influences."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 29, 2021)

She _wants_ to object immediately, to recite all the reasons she has on the list she _definitely _hasn't practiced in front of her mirror at home, to convince her parents. She wants to. But she doesn't. Instead, she pauses, looks down at her hands for a moment, gathers her thoughts...properly. In a calm and adult manner.

"I...this hasn't, exactly been what I expected," she admits, "the stories tend to have a little less...blood and unconsciousness in them." 

An almost instinctual hand to her chest, where Tsuto had punched her, before she continues, finally looking up, and her expression is both certain and afraid. "But Nualia was my _friend_, Mirenia. And I failed her, before, and now...I _can't _stay behind." 

A pause, before she adds, even more quietly, determined as steel. "I _won't_. Even if you try to leave me here. I have to see this through."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2021)

Mirenia purses her lips further, probably with a familiarly skeptical look to Sayuri's eyes. She laces her fingers together, obscuring her mouth as she takes stock of the younger woman silently. 

"That may be true," she concedes at first. "But there wasn't anything you could've done to save her back then. You...were but a child yourself, just as Nualia was." She sits back, sighing again as she sets her hands on her lap. "There is an old Varisian proverb _gran amma_ taught me when I was younger. A child denied the warmth of a village will burn it down to feel its warmth. You couldn't have given her all the warmth she needed...but it is significant you're willing to do what's right, now." There is nearly palpable reluctance from her to admit the latter.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 30, 2021)

"I _was _a child." Sayuri agrees, rather solemnly. "And now I am not." 

She sighs, running an idle hand through long red hair, braiding the strands together, and then offers Mirenia a small smile. "If you like, I'll talk to my parents myself, before we go. It won't be the last talk I have today, I suspect. Given how Addo is lurking, over there..." 

On that subject, she turns her attention at last to the warpriest, and waves him over to their table. "Did you need us?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2021)

"A broken mirror cannot be made to shine. Fallen blossoms never return to their branches," the woman intones quietly, before she too turns her attention to Addo, expression curious.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 30, 2021)

Addo approaches with a friendly smile now that there is an opening for him.  "Ah, I'm not sure if you've heard but I've been working on a few things to try to get a more organized defense in the city, given what we've heard of late."  He pauses a moment to consider phrasing before continuing, "it occurs to me that there are more than a few _complicated_ social issues in the city and navigating such things has never been one of my strengths."

"I was wondering if either of you would be willing to accompany me to perhaps head off any _severe_ reactions?" He chuckles slightly at the suggestion. "I'm hoping to get the mayor to approve some defensive works first, I'd also like to talk to a few of the retired adventurers to see if I can't convince them to assist with my training program, or at least make a few appearances in the city to help ease minds."


----------



## briaremma (Apr 30, 2021)

"And if that's the case," she says, sidelong, to Mirenia, in Tian, 
"I would be there to tell her goodbye." 

She summons up a bright, answering smile as Addo joins them, listening to his explanation, and then summarizes, with a bit of a giggle that betrays her youth, "Want to avoid another Shayliss Vinder situation? The mayor is a pretty straightforward sort, but, sure, I don't mind going with you to make sure you don't....accidentally insult her second cousin, or something."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 30, 2021)

"More or less yes," he agrees.  "Adventurers in particular can be somewhat _volatile_, no offense intended.  Retired ones, doubly so," his tone mutes somewhat at the end, clearly avoiding some things.  "Regardless, I think it would be good for the town to be reminded that their community is strong and that people can accomplish great things when they put their minds to it."

"The mayor I'm less worried about, she has struck me as a reasonable woman so far.  But to be honest I'd rather avoid political entanglements if possible, I'm not cut out for such things myself."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2021)

"I'd be happy to help," Mirenia says, rising as she offers Addo her notes from her conversation with Tsuto. "These are some of my observations from speaking with Tsuto...I think I have a somewhat clear idea of Thistletop's defenses, but it will still be quite challenging to pull off. Moving to handle Erylium first might provide a useful edge." She pauses a moment. "Who did you wish to speak with first?"


----------



## briaremma (Apr 30, 2021)

> "More or less yes," he agrees. "Adventurers in particular can be somewhat _volatile_, no offense intended."



"Can they?" asks Sayuri, curiously. "You've all seemed pretty reasonable so far, but I'll take your word for it." 

She stands, too, feeling the still-strange shift of her armor and the weapon at her hip, waits for Addo to lead the way.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 30, 2021)

Gorrendux spends some time chatting up locals (i.e., he just invested a rank in Knowledge (local)) then meets up Mirenia, Tsuto, and Sayuri. "There is a demon under this settlement. We should destroy it. Tis Pharasma's will," he declares, slamming his fist on the table in a most volatile manner.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 30, 2021)

"That is the intent!" Sayuri replies, to Gorrendux. "Its name is Erylium, I think? Mirenia's learned rather a lot about it, so that's progress!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 30, 2021)

Addo will go to the mayor first, since the defenses are the most time critical to get started.

As they walk he'll give the notes a glace over, frankly surprised with the amount of information that was gained from him, given the earlier impression he wasn't going to talk.

((Sounds like Soul's ready to move on so we can skip the chatting if she want's))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2021)

briaremma said:


> "Can they?" asks Sayuri, curiously. "You've all seemed pretty reasonable so far, but I'll take your word for it."
> 
> She stands, too, feeling the still-strange shift of her armor and the weapon at her hip, waits for Addo to lead the way.





Ronnam said:


> Gorrendux spends some time chatting up locals (i.e., he just invested a rank in Knowledge (local)) then meets up Mirenia, Tsuto, and Sayuri. "There is a demon under this settlement. We should destroy it. Tis Pharasma's will," he declares, slamming his fist on the table in a most volatile manner.


"I've not done much adventuring...but where the infernal are concerned, it is my family's duty to sing the Song of Silver." She seems unsurprised and yet sympathetic to Gorrendux's outburst.


WorkingMoogle said:


> Addo will go to the mayor first, since the defenses are the most time critical to get started.
> 
> As they walk he'll give the notes a glace over, frankly surprised with the amount of information that was gained from him, given the earlier impression he wasn't going to talk.
> 
> ((Sounds like Soul's ready to move on so we can skip the chatting if she want's))


"He was rather forthcoming with the right choice of words..." she suggests lightly.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2021)

The rest of the afternoon goes quickly while they go to speak with the Mayor one last time. Kendra listens intently and makes some notes.

"I think I can arrange something with the Carpenter's Guild... and I'll speak with Titus myself. He has a tendency to brush off any non nobles away. If there are any issues I'll let you know tomorrow."


When you return to the Inn for dinner, Ameiko is waiting for you. She had a bath and looks much better now. She gives everyone of you a big hug. "Thank you," she whispers.

"I want you to know that you will always be welcome under my roof. Free room and board. You saved my life... it's the least I can do."


=======

The group wakes up the next day feeling refreshed. It's very early in the morning and as you come down, you manage to hear part of a small conversation by the door.

_"-know if you need anything,"_ you can barely hear the voice of Cyrdrak from outside.

"Yes, I will. Thank you," says Ameiko and smiles... but then she notices you are coming and she hastily hushes whoever is outside away and closes the door. She starts preparing things for the day and has already some breakfast ready for you before you leave for demon hunting.


Father Zantus awaits for you at the entrance of the Glassworks to provide one Protection Against Evil  (4 min = 40 rounds). Pick one who will get it.

Moving to the entrance of the secondary tunnel Rose found would take about 4 round of double move for everyone. 36 rounds left

========================


@Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @briaremma @Ronnam @Vergil @Cardboard Tube Knight

A few things:

1.- ((Please roll for stealth/perception and let me if anyone is carrying a light source as only Addo and Gorrendux can see in the dark.

2.- (( I updated the same map but I need everyone's new HP and AC to update the tokens. ))

3.- ((Also, I wanted to ask, how do you feel about combat so far? If you feel it's going too fast to post, you can just roll in the dice channel and I can resolve. I rather have your rolls than rolling myself so it's all fair for you. I think I got a good idea of everyone's preferred tactics so far but a small note at the start of the battle would work as well.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 30, 2021)

Addo will go ahead and light his halo up, if others want to keep back to make him the target he will be okay with that.

His AC stays the same = 20
His new HP total is 19.

Combat has been working fine for me


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2021)

1. *#Perception*: 1d20 (9) + 7 *Total*: 16 & *#Stealth*: 1d20 (3) + 3 *Total*: 6. 

2. AC 17, HP 16

3. I've been fine with combat; it runs smoothly.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2021)

The party advanced through the tunnel, but as soon as it seems to bend to the north, Rose is the first one to hear it but everyone notices it as well. An inhuman growl... not of a goblin, or an animal... it makes you skin crawl. You have never heard any creature sound like that. Whatever this is, is just around the corner, *and it knows you are here!*

SURPRISE ROUND!!!
Initiative 
*Rose 21
Addo 18
Sayuri 17
Mirenia 16
Duncan 15
Gorrendux 10*
????? 9

Everyone is up! You may do a standard or a move action. I'll reveal the creature as soon as someone has a visual of it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2021)

Mirenia draws her buckler, strapping it to her arm.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2021)

Addo motions for the others to stay behind him.  "Get ready, it'll be on us soon!"  He braces himself behind the shield and readies for whatever it is to round the corner.

Standard Action -> Total Defense (+4 AC for 1 round)

((I'd suggest that everyone ready actions to attack and stay behind Addo.  If it _also_ waits we can advance on it in normal initiative.))


----------



## Vergil (Apr 30, 2021)

Duncan, not really enjoying standing behind Addo who has his shield up, gets up when he hears the growl and charges forward.

"If I'm gonna fight a Linnorm I'm not doin it being all sneaky. Come at me ye fuckin demon shite!"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2021)

As Duncan rushes ahead of the group to the little cave, Addo's light is just barely enough to see the outline of a deformed creature emerging from the darkness. Unnaturally long arms that end in claws. Four point jaws lined with viscous fangs.



@Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @briaremma are still up for the surprise round.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2021)

Duncan remembers some legends he once heard when he had started to study the secrets of the arcane. This creature is a type of abomination called Sinspawn. Products of twisted magic... created as shock troops of armies of the ancient Thassilonians. Ectoplasma imprinted and given life with the spark of a  soul that possessed an abundance of a particular sin.

*Sin made flesh.*

It roars in fury. And Duncan it's pretty sure this one is _Wrath._

((immune to mind affecting spells and it has Spell Resistance 13. Sinspawns have a bite attack that can infect you with overwhelming thoughts of the matching sin.))


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 30, 2021)

Longspear in hand, Gorrendux hustles up beside Duncan. Eyes widening, the Half-Orc opens his mouth to utter a curse, but lacks the words. He's never seen a monstrosity such as this damnable abomination.


----------



## briaremma (Apr 30, 2021)

Sayuri hurries past Duncan and Gorrendux to position herself on the other side of the cave opening, in hopes she will be able to shoot at the horrid thing once it emerges. 

She kind of wishes the light weren't quite so good, when she catches a solid look at it....what a _nightmare. _


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2021)

Rose advances forward, readying her bow in case she can get a clean shot at the thing. 

As an aside, Rose's new HP is 23 and her AC is 17.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 30, 2021)

The Sinspawn moves forward, snarling, towards Duncan.



Initiative
*Rose 21
Addo 18
Sayuri 17
Mirenia 16
Duncan 15 (Protection from Evil 35 rounds left +2AC)
Gorrendux 10*
Sinspawn 9


Everyone is up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 30, 2021)

Addo sighs and moves forward to back up the others.  "Iomedae, guide his hand," he murmurs as he touches Duncan's back casting Guidance.  

((Gives Duncan a +1 to a single attack, save, or skill check taken within the next round))

((He can give Duncan or Gorrendux a +2 Shield bonus to AC as an immediate action))


----------



## Ronnam (May 1, 2021)

Leaning around Duncan, Gorrendux stabs out at the Sinspawn with his shiny new longspear. The creature's foul, viscous blood splashes across the unblemished cold iron. (7 piercing damage)


----------



## briaremma (May 1, 2021)

Sayuri slots one of the cold iron bolts into her crossbow, and fires it through the crowd at the sinspawn. It pierces its flesh...though not very deeply!

((2 piercing damage w/ cold iron crossbow bolt))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2021)

Gorrendux stabs the creature from a safe distance. Sayuri narrows her eyes and manages to find an opening to shoot at the creature as well. The monster roars in pain and fury.

Initiative
*Rose 21*
Addo 18
Sayuri 17*
Mirenia 16*
Duncan 15 (Protection from Evil 35 rounds left +2AC)
Gorrendux 10
Sinspawn 9 (-9 DMG)

@Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight are up


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 1, 2021)

Mirenia raises her voice in song and fury to urge on their group, drawing her longsword.

(Standard action to Inspire Courage, move action to draw longsword.)


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2021)

Rose moves up the tunnel to a position where she's able to see the creature and shoots it in the shoulder. (-1dmg)


The creature stays where it is, noticing the longspear that Gorrendux is carrying. It appears the creature is indeed sentient... but that doesn't keep it from attacking at Duncan with bite and claws. He manages to avoid the first and the second, but just as he fears the last claw will strike his chest, Addo at his side places his shield to block it.

Initiative
*Rose 21
Addo 18
Sayuri 17
Mirenia 16
Duncan 15 (Protection from Evil 34 rounds left +2AC)
Gorrendux 10*
Sinspawn 9 (-10 DMG)

Everyone's up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2021)

Addo will step in behind Duncan and strike.  "Come on beast!  Let us end this!"

((Attack 19+4=23, crit confirm 8+4=12, damage 3+2=5))


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2021)

Duncan steps to the side, allowing Addo to strike the creature and then doing so himself. Between the two of them are able to kill the creature in unison.


33 round of Protection from Evil on Duncan.

Combat Over!

 ((as I don't want to follow round by round to keep track of the PfE, I'll just take an aprox of how much time you are spending investigating. Each roll is a round worth of time, etc))

Addo and Gorrendux can see the main tunnel extends further North and there appear to be other side passages. Rose can't see too deep into the tunnel to the east... but she can tell the tunnel shows signs of worked stone slabs...


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2021)

Addo will duck briefly into the room "A1" to see how far it extends.  While he does he chastises in a hushed voice, "my shield does precious little good if you all charge past it.  A strong foundation will let the enemies slam against the rocks, pray let us build that first, and then move to engage when the opportunity presents."


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2021)

B1 is a dead end. 
It appears the sinspawn has been for a few days... there's signs of rat remains and waste here.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 1, 2021)

Addo has no interest in rat remains or waste, he'll head down the hallway to see what can be seen once light leads the way.


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2021)

Addo moves to check the next corridor where Rose was looking at and he can clearly see a chamber ahead. It would appear the "smugglers" that were building this tunnel had tried to make several attempts to reach an area... but stumbled into some sort of structure here.


----------



## Ronnam (May 1, 2021)

Bloodied longspear in his green hands, Gorrendux walks eastward (into B2). "There's a door down here," he whispers back to the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2021)

Rose will stow her bow over her shoulder and moves to check the door Gorrendux has found.

*Perception:*
 1d20 (8) + 9 Total: 17


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 1, 2021)

Mirenia purses her lips and gives a knowing nod to Addo at his advice, pressing on with the others to investigate further into the caves.

"One too concerned with their destination will often lose themselves on their journey," she notes with a quietly listless sigh. She sticks close to the others, lacking the spells to investigate further without breaking off entirely. "This is...an abomination unlike anything I've ever seen before," she notes with disgust.

(Mirenia investigates the corpse of the Sinspawn, casting Detect Magic on it to see if she finds any interesting lingering magical effects.)

*#Arcana*: 1d20 (*1*) + 8 *Total*: 9
*#Spellcraft*: 1d20 (18) + 6 *Total*: 24


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2021)

"Ha. Thats what i like te see!" Duncan says as the beast is slain.

He slaps Addo across the back, "ach, ye sound like me gran! We were fine! No point playing defensive when we have the advantage, eh. I mean, you'd still win, but nowhere near as FUN!"

"Anyone elses blood pumpin hard? Best feeling in the world that!"


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2021)

Rose moves with Gorrendux to check B2. The original purpose of this chamber is unclear, but large mounds of rubble lie strewn on its floor.  An investigation of the rubble reveals that most of it seems to have consisted of broken urns and other pottery containers that once held food stores, long since crumbled to dust. The door, even though ancient, appears to be unlocked.

Mirenia doesn't see any magical items on the creature.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2021)

Rose calls out to Duncan.* "I forgot, I have something for you," *she says to him. *"I figured you could make better use of than I could, but the store had a good enough deal on them. If we're going to be dealing with invisible enemies it might help." *

Rose takes time to hand over the net she has to Duncan. 

Then she says absently. *"The rubble and debris in this area is mostly pottery of some sort--it looks like they were storing perishables. Some of this food might have been put here before I was born..." *


----------



## Ronnam (May 1, 2021)

"Agreed. This place feels very old." Primed to open this next door, Gorrendux looks over Rose's shoulder to see whether the others are coming.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 2, 2021)

Mirenia frowns as she casts her spell on the corpse before stepping away from it. "No lingering magic on it...whatever this was...it has been this way for a long time." She turns to the others. "We should continue on. It has likely heard us, and is likely already preparing..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2021)

Rose takes position to open the door, making sure to keep her bow clutched tight in her free hand as she opens the unlocked door into the next area. As quickly as she can release the knob after opening the door just a bit, she moves her hands back to hold her bow and uses her boot to slight the door the rest of the way open, training her next arrow on the widening gap between the door and frame.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2021)

Rose opens the door and it creaks just a bit. The problem now is that there's a dark corridor that turns to her left. She can't see what's beyond. Assuming Addo moves with you and Gorrendux also has darkvision you can tell the corridor then turns north...


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2021)

Yes, Addo will follow with them.  He'll actualyl take the lead once the door's been investigated (though he'd probably suggest someone with keener eyes than him back him up).

Probably would suggest the single-file order:
Addo
Gorrendux
Sayuri
Mirenia
Rose
Duncan

Should let Gor use his spear with Addo holding the front, Duncan guards the back of something comes up behind us (and can engage with magic in front of Addo).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2021)

As Addo leads the others through the corridor, he takes a peek around the corner and notices there's another hallway right there in the opposite direction and beyond, to the North, this one opens to a small chamber where he can make out a red statue.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2021)

Addo will advance slightly to see what's in the nearby hallway allowing the others to fall in behind him.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2021)

The hallway goes for 55ft before turning southeast.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 2, 2021)

Mirenia advances with the others, but seems more interested in investigating the statue for the time being. "Does anyone hear anything?" she asks softly, wary for more ominous moans around corners. "It's rather quiet..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2021)

As they reach the right hand turn in the hallway, Rose whispers to the others. *"I don't much like the idea of getting flanked right here if we have to make a quick escape. I suggest we hold this junction in the hall and scout to the right before continuing on. I can check myself if someone keeps a watch for me." *

*Stealth: *1d20 (4) + 8 Total: 12

*Perception: *1d20 (16) + 9 Total: 25

Rose will check down the corridor to the right to make sure there's no surprises.


----------



## briaremma (May 2, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia advances with the others, but seems more interested in investigating the statue for the time being. "Does anyone hear anything?" she asks softly, wary for more ominous moans around corners. "It's rather quiet..."


 "No. And that's...real weird and real creepy." Sayuri says, trailing along through the halls, her eyes darting around like...well, rather like a cornered fox, if one is being honest. "Like in the woods when all the birds stop singing and everything gets silent."

She nods, to Rose, says, "I'll watch for you. Careful!"


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2021)

Sayuri approaches ahead chamber and she quickly realizes the statue is looking East, towards what looks to be stairs leading up. 

A red marble statue of a strikingly beautiful but, at the same time, monstrously enraged human woman stands in the middle of this room, her stony expression twisted in fury. The woman wears flowing robes, and her long hair is held back from her face by an intricate headdress of hooks and blades. In her left hand she carries a large book, the face of which is inscribed with a seven-pointed star. Her right hand holds a glittering metal-and-ivory ranseur.

At first glance the statue doesn't seem to be trapped. This actually looks like a welcoming chamber. The ranseur looks like an actual weapon not simply decoration. (Masterwork Ranseur)  You feel you could pry it open from the statue. 
There are some words in Thassilonic at the foot of the statue: 
Alaznist, Runelord of Wrath.


There's a door just to the north of here with the carved figure of a supplicant human in shackles being whipped by a furious guard.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 3, 2021)

Mirenia moves closer to the statue as Sayuri does a once over to check for traps and other surprises. She kneels near the words on the foot of the statue, mouthing through the words slowly with narrowed eyes. "Alaznist...Runelord of Wrath," she states in fluent *Thassilonic*, before turning to the others, repeating it in Common. "Professor Quink is going to...be very eager to get down here. Alaznist. Runelord of Wrath..."


----------



## briaremma (May 3, 2021)

"She, uh..." Sayuri eyes the enormous, angry statue with some consternation, "sounds friendly. I wonder if the rest of these caverns are equally as unwelcoming, or if this is just, you know...a special occasion sort of wrath?"

The young woman shivers, her gaze shifting grimly to the other statue. "That one doesn't seem to be a good sign..."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

Sayuri notices that the end of the tunnel behind her, there's some kind of whole in the floor.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 3, 2021)

Mirenia attempts to yank the polearm out of the statue's grasp as she racks her brain about what she remembers of such things from her own studies but can't seem to recall much. It _was_ a rather particular field of study...

*#Knowledge History Long Shot*: 1d20 (10) + 8 *Total*: 18


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

Of Alaznist, she doesn't know anything.  

Mirenia gets a hold of the ranseur and with a good pull she manages to take it out of her hands. The craftmanship is admirable. It has withstand the pass of time pretty well. 


2d4 (medium) *Critical* x3 *Type* piercing
*Category* two-handed *Proficiency* martial
*Weapon Group* polearms
*Special* disarm, reach 10ft


----------



## Ronnam (May 3, 2021)

"Weird," Gorrendux mutters as he gazes up at the angry-lady statue. "Let's take some rubbings for the professor."


----------



## Vergil (May 3, 2021)

"Looks like my ma." Duncan says at the statue, "im mean its not...just the look on her face ye know?"


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

Gorrendux moves to take the rubbings of the words and notices the stair that the statue is facing goes up for about 45ft before ending in a door.

Rose is still looking at the first hallway, and wondering if anyone else will accompany her to check.


----------



## Ronnam (May 3, 2021)

While Gorrendux works on gathering the rubbings for Prof. Quink, he looks over at *Mirenia* and says, "Runelord of Wrath? What does that mean?" While kneeling down near the base of this statue, he will also look to see if there are any markings on the floor -- has this statue been moved much?


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

There are no signs that the statue has been moved. 

Prof.Quink explained that the Runelords were the leaders of the kingdoms that made up the Thassilonian Empire. Sandpoint was situated in what would have been Bakrakhan, ruled by the Runelord of Wrath.


----------



## Ronnam (May 3, 2021)

Gorrendux looks at the door to the north, with the carving of a chained person being whipped by a guard. He tries to sketch it for the good professor. He'll try to sketch this statue too.


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

Duncan moves with Rose and casts light on her arrow as they advance through the hallway.

The tunnel widens here into what appears to have once been a small shrine, for to the northeast, steps lead up to a platform of gray stone. Sitting atop the platform is an ancient altar, little more than a jagged block of black marble with a shallow concavity on top of it.

This basin is filled with what appears to be filthy water.

A strange symbol is carved over the altar. You would need to have Knowledge Religion to identify.

At the end of this chamber, there's two huge double doors with this symbol on it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 3, 2021)

Mirenia moves to follow Rose and Duncan down the side hallway, keeping her eyes peeled.

*#Religion*: 1d20 (16) + 3 *Total*: 19


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia moves to follow Rose and Duncan down the side hallway, keeping her eyes peeled.
> 
> *#Religion*: 1d20 (16) + 3 *Total*: 19


Mirenia recognizes the symbol over the altar... it is dedicated to Lamashtu. 

The symbol on the door is Thassilonic and it's the actual rune of Wrath.


----------



## briaremma (May 3, 2021)

Sayuri approaches the hole she caught sight of in her peripheral vision, one hand on the hilt of her rapier (it tingles against her bare palm). The last thing they need is for something to leap out at them from down below- and what _was_ down below, anyway, beneath a ruin beneath the city?- while they were fighting whatever horrible things they found upstairs. 

She peers down at it, trying to see beyond the shadows...

((perception 15 on the hole))


----------



## Ronnam (May 3, 2021)

Satisfied with his amateurish, but workable, sketches and rubbings, Gorrendux moves to backup Sayuri, then says nervously, "Uh Sayuri, maybe we should catch up with the others?"


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2021)

Sayuri peeks down carefully and can only make out the whole leads to what appears to be a small open cell facing north.

But somewhere beyond in the dark, it she hears a familiar growl and steps retreating steps.  (she hears a sinspawn somewhere outside the open cell)


----------



## briaremma (May 3, 2021)

Sayuri eases back from the hole in the ground with noticeable nervousness, and her gaze darts to Gorrendux. 

She nods, starts heading back into the more constructed corridors, whispers, barely more than a breath, "Yeah. That's....Good plan..."


----------



## Ronnam (May 3, 2021)

"We're safer if we tend to stick together. Was there anything interesting over there by that hole?" Gorrendux asks *Sayuri *as he walks east toward the rest of the team.

Gorrendux trods up the stairs to inspect the altar. He stares up at the looming glyph of Lamashtu overlooking the room and casts _Detect Magic_.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2021)

Gorrendux approaches the strange altar under the symbol of Lamashtu.
​It's eyes seems to pierce at him. Other than the filthy water in the basin at the altar, there is nothing else. And... with his detect magic, he actually notices an aura of magic coming from the basin/water. 


K.Religion
Spellcraft


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2021)

Gorrendux checks the aura of the basin as having a necromancy [evil] aura... after a few seconds of concentrating on it, he figures out the basin produces Water of Lamashtu, a type of cursed/unholy water. He is aware that cultists of Lamashtu use this to baptize/anoint  new followers and then tend to drink this water to become insane and deformed like their mistress asks of them. It's mere presence in close proximity around pregnant women, can have an adverse effect on the unborn...  Some even take the waters before conceiving or give birth in small pools of it. As Mother of Monsters some of Lamashtu's favors manifests as violent dreams, the appearance of sudden deformities, or unexplained pregnancies that often result in the painful (and sometimes fatal) birth of a deformed child. Worshipers who displease her may give birth to a "perfect" child, such as a healthy human or halfling. They may also find themselves infertile or unable to achieve sexual satisfaction.


----------



## Ronnam (May 4, 2021)

In hushed tones, Gorrendux awkwardly conveys to the rest of the team what he knows about Lamashtu and her unholy water. "So, um, er, if a woman, is, ya know, with child, so to speak, you really want to stay away from this nasty unholy water here in this basin. Don't come close to it, let along drink it, or else childbirth is going to be... problematic, to say the least. She might even give birth to.... um, er.... monster babies.... uh...." He seems nauseous talking about such things.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 5, 2021)

Mirenia gives a look of transparent distaste in response to Gorrendux's explanation, before she attempts to open up the double doors beside Addo.


----------



## briaremma (May 5, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> In hushed tones, Gorrendux awkwardly conveys to the rest of the team what he knows about Lamashtu and her unholy water. "So, um, er, if a woman, is, ya know, with child, so to speak, you really want to stay away from this nasty unholy water here in this basin. Don't come close to it, let along drink it, or else childbirth is going to be... problematic, to say the least. She might even give birth to.... um, er.... monster babies.... uh...." He seems nauseous talking about such things.



Sayuri eyes the basin warily, and stays well away from it, but after a few moments, her already unhappy expression becomes downright _disturbed. _

She asks, as Mirenia goes to open the doors, "You don't think...Nualia might intend to...?"


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2021)

Well... now that Sayuri has this level of information, she remembers there have been a few pregnancies that ended badly... from people living in the neighborhood in front of the Old Light and...

Mirenia is pretty sure they should be just under those houses.

Sayuri also remembers that Nualia's escapades with her boyfriend before Tobyn found out and forbid her to leave the temple were... to some alleys around that part.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 5, 2021)

"Perhaps offering her followers a chance to be..._reborn_ in her image, is within the purview of the Mother of Monsters..." Mirenia murmurs somewhat regretfully. "This is...abhorrent. She has no idea what kind of sickness she's unleashing."


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2021)

Mirenia opens the doors of Wrath revealing the chamber ahead.

This huge room looks like nothing more than an immense underground cathedral. Stone doors stand to either side of the main entrance, but beyond this, the walls are carved with strange, spiky runes. In the center of the room is a large pool, with a ring of polished human skulls balanced on stone spikes arranged in a circle around the deeper midsection. At the far end of the room, a pair of stone stairways leads up to a pulpit on which sits a second pool, this one triangular and filled with churning, bubbling water that looks almost like translucent lava. Yet while wisps of what look like heat and steam rise from the strange orange liquid, the room itself is deathly cold.


As you enter the room, you quickly notice the quasit who flies into a rage.

She shrieks, “ YOU DARE TO INTRUDE UPON THE MOTHER'S SANCTUM!!,” and slashes her own wrist with her dagger, allowing some of her blood to drip into the glowing triangular pool. As soon as the blood touches the liquid it transforms into a sinspawn. As she does, the pool's glow diminishes noticeably.


SENSE MOTIVE DC20

((I'll roll initiatives in a bit))


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2021)

Round 1
Initiative Order
*Rose 24
Sayuri 22*
Sinspawn 17
Addo 15
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4

@Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma are up!


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2021)

Rose shoots from where she is but the arrow snaps.
Sayuri moves inside and also shoots her crossbow but the quasit manages to duck.

*The sinspawn double moves, reaching Sayuri.*

Addo blesses his weapon and enters the room.
Mirenia starts her song and moves behind Sayuri.

*The quasit takes flight at 15ft  up and moves forward. She starts casting. I need @EvilMoogle to make will save DC14.*

Duncan sees the quasit and casts true strike grabbing the net and moving 30ft. He's not close enough yet.

Round 1
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
Sinspawn 17
Addo 15
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11
*Gorrendux 11*
Duncan 4

@Ronnam Gorrendux is up.


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2021)

Addo is paralyzed under the effect of the Quasit's spell.


----------



## Ronnam (May 5, 2021)

Watching the vile demon stupefy the Aasimar Warpriest, Gorrendux shouts the alarm and bolts forward. Stretching out one of his hands, he touches the paralyzed *Addo* and casts a spell, calling for the power of Pharasma to protect his new comrade.

(Hopefully, _*Protection from Evil*_ should give Addo another saving throw to resist the spell, this time with a +2 morale bonus.)


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2021)

Addo manages to break from the spell with the blessings of Pharasma.


Round 2
Initiative Order
*Rose 24
Sayuri 22*
Sinspawn 17
Addo 15
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4

@Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma are up


----------



## briaremma (May 5, 2021)

"Gods, this thing is _fast_," Sayuri yelps, and her bow clatters to the ground as she fumbles for her rapier, now that the creature is in melee with her. "Stay STILL, you brute!"

But it dodges from her quite effectively, and her weapon can't catch any purpose.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2021)

Rose steps down into the hallway in an attempt to get a line of sight on the Erylium. She lifts her bow and takes aim through the doorway, taking a deep breath before lining up a shot with one of the cold iron arrows and firing. 

*Long Bow Attack Result:* 1d20 (3) + 10
*Total: *13

*Result: *1d8 (3) *Total:* 3


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2021)

The sinspawn stays on its place and tries to bite and claw at Sayuri. She's too nimble for him!


Round 2
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
Sinspawn 17
*Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13 *
Erylium 11
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)

@EvilMoogle and @Hidden Nin are up!

Inspire Courage 6/7


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 6, 2021)

Addo frowns slightly at the quasit, demons were bad enough without them learning magic on top of it but for now he focused his attention on the immediate threat.  "Iomedae's light take you!"  He shouts as he strikes, connecting solidly with the spawn of sin.

((Longsword attack 20+5=25, crit confirm 11+5=16, Longsword damage 1+3=4, Holy damage 4, Crit damage 2+3=5))


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2021)

The creature hisses feeling the holiness of the sword slash through its flesh!


Round 2
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
*Sinspawn 17 (-9hp)*
Addo 15 (protection from good)
*Mirenia 13
Erylium 11*
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 6, 2021)

Mirenia continues to sing, moving behind Sayuri to round the creature and end up opposite Addo to attack.

(Continue Inspire Courage as a Free Action, Move action to get into position, Standard Action to attack.)

*#Flanking Longsword Attack*: 1d20 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2021)

The quasit starts chanting again, this time to Mirenia. The bard quickly realizes the spells is SLEEP. She manages to resist the compulsion to lie down and rest. "DAMN YOU!" the Quasit is quite angry at you all.



Round 2
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
Sinspawn 17 (-9hp)
Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13 
Erylium 11
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)

7/9 Inspire Courage

@Ronnam and @Vergil are up


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2021)

Duncan moves closer to the quasit with a grin... but then realizes he's still too far away. As the  Quasit is floating 15ft up, he moves further ahead and places himself on the other side right below it.


----------



## Ronnam (May 6, 2021)

Longspear in hand, Gorrendux double moves over to his buddy Addo, standing directly below the flying demon. ((I believe Gorrendux now threatens the Quasit. Gorrendux is 6 feet tall, his arms probably give him 1+ more feet of weapon altitude, and a longspear is 8 feet long.))


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2021)

Round 2
Initiative Order
*Rose 24
Sayuri 22*
Sinspawn 17 (-9hp)
Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)

7/9 Inspire Courage

@Cardboard Tube Knight and @briaremma are up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2021)

Rose rushes into the room, keeping her bow trained on the creature that is engaged with Addo and Duncan. She lets loose another cold iron arrow aimed at it. 

*Longbow Attack: *
Result: 1d20 (12) + 6 + 1
Total: 19

*Longbow Damage:*
Result: 1d8 (1) + 1 Total: 2


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2021)

The sinspawn snarls back in Rose's direction when it feels the arrow on its shoulder.

Round 2
Initiative Order
Rose 24
*Sayuri 22*
Sinspawn 17 (-11 hp)
Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)

7/9 Inspire Courage


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2021)

The sinspawn sees itself partially surrounded as he is flanked by the warpriest and a... wait, where is that brat? She was right-

"GHKK!!" the sinspawn gurgles as the rapier finds its way to its lung!

Sinspawn is down!

"NO!! You will soon know true fear!" the quasit shrieks in rage!

Round 2
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
*Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13*
Erylium 11
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)

7/9 Inspire Courage

@EvilMoogle and @Hidden Nin are up!


----------



## briaremma (May 6, 2021)

"Hey _ugly_," Sayuri calls, as the sinspawn turns its attention away from her to growl at Rose. "_I'm_ the one you ought to be watching."

She stabs her rapier forward, and, trapped on either side by Addo and Mirenia, it can't get out of the way fast enough. The sleek weapon slides deep into the creature's chest, and pierces its lung!

It slides limply off of the blade, and Sayuri smiles a strange little smile, before she turns her attention to the quasit. The young woman scoops her bow up off the floor, focuses her gaze toward the angry flying demon with determination.

"Yeah, yeah, keep shouting." she teases it, waving her bow in obvious threat.

((23 to hit, 8 piercing damage. Move action to pick up discarded crossbow from floor))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2021)

Addo considers the flying demon a moment and what the group had learned about it.  Flying made it a hard target, out of reach of his sword and likely a difficult shot with a javelin, even assuming his steel would hurt it.  More of a concern is the possibility that it would flee and lead them on a chase through the unexplored parts of the ruins potentially into traps or more of the sin spawn.

With that in mind he steps to the door and pulls it closed.  Voice full of conviction he begins to intone: "Iomedae, we stand before an enemy now, pulled from dark places, wielding dark magic.  Keep us in your heart and fill us with righteous justice that we may drive the creature back to the abyss!"

(5' step to door, move action to close door, casts "Bless" providing +1 morale bonus to attack rolls and saves vs. fear, stacks with Inspire lasts 2 minutes).

(If it takes a standard action to close the door he'll do that instead of casting, but I think it's just a move action?)


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2021)

With her own song rising in crescendo and Addo's added blessings, Mirenia is inspired. Dropping her longsword, she draws her shortbow and draws a bead on the whizzing quasit, pinching an eye shut as she attempts to draw a bead on its flying form and snap off a shot from a cold iron arrow.

*#shortbow attack*: 1d20 (4) + 4 *Total*: 8

(Dropping longsword, move action to draw shortbow, free action to continue Inspiring Courage, standard action to attack.)


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

Addo closes the door behind him and Blesses the party.

The quasit is still flying above Gorrendux and it screeches.

"YOU WILL FEAR ME!"

A wave of magic pulses from her and everyone in the room  must make a will saving throw DC12 or be frightened at the start of their turns and FLEE as fast as you can for... 1 round.

Inspire Courage/Bless provide +1 morale bonus on will saves but it they don't stack with each other so that's still only +1.

Addo and Duncan are hit by the compulsion but it doesn't hold, as they are protected from evil.


As soon as she does that, Duncan frowns realizing is still not high enough so he goes up the stairs a bit and throws the net over her...

"WHA-!?"

_ZWOOP!_

And catches her midair.  She falls where Gorrendux is. "You- YOU DARE!?"

Round 2
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11
*Gorrendux 11*
Duncan 4 (protection from good)


Gorrendux, Rose and Sayuri are up. If you failed your save you must move away from the quasit at the best of your ability, that means, moving to the door and opening it.


----------



## briaremma (May 7, 2021)

Sayuri's mocking expression disappears instantly, her eyes going dull, and the young woman turns terribly pale. She swivels immediately on one heel and makes her way toward the door, flinging it open in the clear intent to get as far away as she can...at which point, she pauses, blinking hard, staring down at her own hand like she's not sure why she just did that.


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

The door is open. Anyone who failed their save must double move out of the room through the door... because, luckily for all of you, you can't RUN in a straight line through here.


----------



## Ronnam (May 7, 2021)

"Perfect throw, Duncan!" Gorrendux shouts as the net overtakes the little demon, and it plummets to the floor. The Half-Orc rears back, then plunges downward with his spear, striking true! Cold iron stabs into Quasit flesh.


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

Rose is struck by fear and spends her round moving out of the room 60ft... and the effect ends. She will be able to act normally next round


Round 3
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11
*Gorrendux 11*
Duncan 4 (protection from good)

Addo and Mirenia are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2021)

Mirenia glances towards the fleeing Sayuri and purses her lips, but prepares to do what needs to be done. Dropping her shortbow, she kneels to reclaim her cold iron longsword. Then, she darts forward, adds a powerful note to her current song, and unleashes a powerful cascade of sonic shards on her pivot towards the quasit.

(Dropping short bow, Move Action to draw longsword, taking 5 foot step towards Quasit, and casting Chord of Shards as a Standard Action.)

*Erylium needs to make a DC 14 Reflex Saving throw or take 2d6 magical piercing damage.

#Chord of Shards DAmage*: 2d6 (*1*, 4) *Total*: 5


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 7, 2021)

Addo grimaces as the fear takes hold of others.  There was unfortunately little he could do to help them, best to deal with the source and hope the others can endure.  With a cold expression he advances on the quasit.  "Grab it and pin it down, the net likely won't hold it long," he suggests to Duncan.

((Addo double moves to flank the quasit.  He can't attack this round but will AoO if given the opportunity.  If it matters he does walk around the pool not through it (couldn't make it with one move either way). ))


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

Erylium growls and continues to break through the net and those who are engaging her get an opportunity to attack. Addo and Gorrendux strike her, making her yelp. She's starting to look a bit rough... and pretty furious.



Round 3
Initiative Order
Rose 24
Sayuri 22
Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13
Erylium 11 (-15 dmg)
*Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)*

@Vergil and @Ronnam are up!


----------



## Ronnam (May 7, 2021)

Feeling bolstered by Addo and Duncan at his side, Gorrendux keeps up the assault. He stabs forward with his no-longer-shiny-brand-new-spear and strikes true, cold iron piercing the little lady demon! (4 piercing cold iron damage)


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

Duncan reaches down and after some struggle, he manages to grapple the quasit!!


Round 4
Initiative Order
*Rose 24
Sayuri 22
Addo 15 (protection from good)
Mirenia 13*
Erylium 11 (-15 dmg) GRAPPLED/ENTANGLED/PRONE
Gorrendux 11
Duncan 4 (protection from good)

bold my act!


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 7, 2021)

With care not to hit the magus Addo calmly strikes at the increasingly  restricted quasit.

(Attack 5+7=12, Damage 8+3 (good/slashing) + 4  (holy) )


----------



## briaremma (May 7, 2021)

Sayuri, at the door, narrows her eyes, takes a deep and centering breath.

"_No._" she says, with determination, whirling back around. "I will _not _fear _you._"

And she raises her crossbow, sights carefully along the narrowest of lines, sends a bolt flying right into the squirming demon's chest...

((16 to hit, 3 piercing damage))


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

((It's actually 16 to hit))

"GRK!" the quasit suddenly stops moving... not healing fast enough to regenerate from this last shot. 

End of Combat!!

You are free to investigate bodies/place.

Perception checks


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 7, 2021)

((Perception 20+4=24))

Once the creature stops moving Addo takes a very cautious examination of the demon, refusing to relax until he is _sure_ the potential trickster is dead. Once he has ascertained this he lets up very slightly. "Well fought, everyone. I would suggest we secure this 'temple' first but don't relax too much yet, there could be other creatures wandering the halls here. For the safety of the town we should secure this place."


----------



## briaremma (May 7, 2021)

"There was a sinspawn on the lower level...heard it moving around down there." Sayuri offers, trying to look blasé, as though she kills demons every day (and _definitely_ not like someone who'd just tried to run away). Her gaze turns to the dead sinspawn, and she blinks. "Unless it was that one, and she pulled it up here."


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

Addo gives a look at the body. He finds she's carrying 1 cold iron returning dagger (tiny?), tiara worth 50 gp, black silk gown worth 25 gp, obsidian unholy symbol of Lamashtu worth 10 gp...

And his eyes keep coming back to the glow of the triangular glowing pool a top of the area here. He is pretty sure the glow was stronger when they entered, just before the quasit used her blood to generate the sinspawn they just killed.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 7, 2021)

Addo will indicate the glowing pool.  "Anyone know what this might be?  I'll admit investigations such as this are not my strong point."


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2021)

"That was a great fight! Just the right mix of tactics and chaos."

Duncan goes over to the pool and starts investigating, casting detect magic as he does so

@Paraggio  game_die
spellcraft: 1d20 (10) + 6
Total: 16

@Paraggio  game_die
arcana: 1d20 (2) + 6
Total: 8

@Paraggio  game_die
planes: 1d20 (20) + 6
Total: 26


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

@Vergil

Duncan concentrates in his detect magic and... he has never EVER seen such a complex and intricate magic design. The aura emanating from the pool is STRONG. The understanding of magic needed to identify this thing is beyond him. Perhaps some of the scholars in town might be able to do something about it, and even still, it's going to be hard to identify. The liquid itself is deathly cold (as in, it will do damage if anyone touches it) and he wouldn't put it past that it has other adverse effect if someone is unlucky enough to touch it.


From what lore Duncan heard of how the sinspawns were created, he remembers they were said to be distilled ectoplasmatic sin given life...  


Anyone inspecting the pool notices inscriptions that are Thassilonic and not exactly part of the magical design (purely aesthetic). If pointed out to the members who know thassilonic it reads 
"A small well of runes and rage shall feed her ranks."


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2021)

"Its fuckin amazing,  this pool, i mean from a purely academic standpoint. Think we can use it to create an army of our own to help with the goblin problem?"

XD ((everyone commence yelling at Duncan))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 7, 2021)

Addo looks at the pool and the young man skeptically.  "An army of evil abominations twisted of sin?  I would suspect that would only compound our problems."


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2021)

"Ach, maybe if you do it, theyll be good?" Duncan suggests, "or call down some sexy angel."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 7, 2021)

Addo shakes his head somewhat tiredly.  "Perhaps, but that is not the sort of thing that I would risk all the lives above over.  If the gods wished to intervene so directly they would.  Instead they have entrusted the task to us."


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2021)

"The Gods? Why dont they just do it themselves, instead of entrusting us with some mission. I assume its cos we are their entertainment.  and fuck it, if thats the case, im just gonna take a piss in this pool"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2021)

Mirenia gives a sigh of relief as the quasit is finally put down, looking in surprise towards where the final shot originated, blinking at Sayuri. "...well shot," she murmurs, before turning to Duncan. "And well fought, everyone." Sheathing her longsword, she moves towards the pool as he does, casting Detect Magic as well. The songstress gives the young man a strange sidelong look.

*#Spellcraft*: 1d20 (4) + 6 *Total*: 10

"The Gods don't directly intervene in the works of man because to do so would tear the world apart and give them no followers or prayer from which to draw strength. If gods in opposition came here directly to fight, the resulting battles would create world shaking repercussions. And -- in the past, they have fought directly against one another. It has ended with the death of gods themselves." She pauses a beat.

"Do _not_ pee in this pool."


----------



## Vergil (May 7, 2021)

Duncan, looks at Mirenia just as she tells him not to pee in the pool, he looks down at the already free flowing urine splashing into the pool and grins apologetically. 

"Cant stop it now."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2021)

Rose makes her way back into the room, confused by what just happened and a little upset about not really being of much help when it came to the battle with these strange new creatures. As she enters she catches sight of Duncan peeing and brings her hand and bow up to her face to block it from her vision. 

*"W-w-we're in doors. There's no room for that kind of behavior."* Rose shouts. 

*"Someone obviously worshiped here or this is a place of some importance, we might not be wise to anger whatever or whoever it is that gives this place power." *


----------



## soulnova (May 7, 2021)

When Duncan pees into the pool the stream seems to be a surge of magic and the stream "bounces" back against some invisible force, soiling his pants and boots.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2021)

Mirenia stares at Duncan like he's grown a second head as this happens. Then scolding mode surfaces as her expression darkens. She moves as best she can to block line of sight between Duncan and Sayuri without stepping into the pool.

"_*What is wrong with you?*_ Do you have absolutely _no_ self control or higher thought beyond the pursuit of self satisfaction and mindless minutia? We lack the time to point out every reason this is _grossly_ inappropriate, but if you have no ability to reign in your behavior I don't feel comfortable traveling or fighting beside you in any life or death situations after we extract ourselves from this current one."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2021)

Rose tries to avoid saying anything, there's enough tension in the air that even she can feel it.

When they reach the desired doors Rose leans in to check them for anything suspicious, but hears something. Multiple growls. 

*"There's something growling on the other side, multiple somethings,"* she adds in a clipped whisper.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 7, 2021)

Mirenia turns to Addo, taking a step back. "Perhaps you should be the one to lead the way?" she suggests lightly.


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2021)

"I'm pretty sure its more sinspawn." He smiles at Addo, "Alright, let's try it your way. Do you want to open the door and bottle neck them? Or do you want to charge in?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2021)

Addo nods and opens the door, shield at the ready.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

Addo opens the door.

This large chamber was obviously once a prison, as testified by the twenty cells that line the room’s perimeter. A rickety wooden platform overlooks the room, with two flights of stairs descending to the prison floor ten feet below. A five-foot-wide wooden walkway runs from the northern edge of the platform to a passageway to the east.

But most important of all, there are two sinspawns that turn to look at you as soon as you open the door.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

Sinspawn B moves forward and attempts to bite at Addo, but he blocks him easily. 


Initiative Order
Round 1
Sinspawn B 25
*Rose 22
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Addo 13
Sayuri 8*
Sinspawn A 6
Duncan 6


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 8, 2021)

Mirenia's voice rises up in chorus as she lets out a song of battle clarity that echoes through the forsaken prison, calling her allies to action immediately.

(Standard Action to begin Inspire Courage, which I think was at 6/9 after the last battle?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2021)

Addo strikes back at the creature but fumbling with the door makes his swing go wide.


----------



## Ronnam (May 8, 2021)

Embracing the notion of "backup," Gorrendux gots Addo's back. Standing right behind the Warpriest of Iomedae, the Cleric of Pharasma lashes out at the horrid abomination with his trusty cold iron longspear. Bolstered by Mirenia's inspired singing, Gorrendux's hands guide his weapon true, piercing the filthy flesh of the Sinspawn! Its cursed black blood sprays through the air.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2021)

Rose five foot steps around Mirenia into the vacant space in front of her, lining up a shot with the sinspawn blocking the door. She looses an arrow, threading it through the gaps between Gorrendux and Addo. 

*Longbow Attack Cold Iron Arrows Result: *
1d20 (17) + 10 Total: 27

Dmg Result: 1d8 (4) Total: 4


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

Sayuri moves to check on the hole she had checked before...


When she gets there... it seems the sinspawn she shot had the same idea and starts to come out of the hole. He uses all his movement to get out and steps menacingly at her.

Initiative Order
Round 1
Sinspawn B 25 (-9 dmg)
*Rose 22
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Addo 13
Sayuri 8*
Sinspawn A 6
Duncan 6


@Vergil is up.


----------



## Vergil (May 8, 2021)

Seeing as he can't do much in the narrow corridor, he goes off to help Sayuri, taking out his signature masterwork scimitar as he does so,

"Ah, I've missed you. What? Don't be like that, I needed the other scimitar made of cold iron to kill that quasit. Didn't even use it! Aye, yeah waste of money, but might be useful later. Talking to an inanimate object is crazy? Hmm - aye probably is..."

"Hey Sayuri! You ok?!"


----------



## briaremma (May 8, 2021)

"Um?" she replies, helpfully, stepping back just far enough to get her crossbow between herself and the hideous thing in front of her. "Not...a huge fan of the current situation!" 

She takes a shot at it, but it's too chaotic, and it makes no purchase.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

Duncan moves to Sayuri

Round 2

The sinspawn at the door tries it's best to bite and claw at Addo, but he moves his shield blocking every attempt.

Sayuri's shot goes wide.

Mirenia moves behind the sinspawn, the creature attempts to bite her with a AoO. She wounds its arm with her sword and it draws its attention to her.

Initiative Order
Round 2
Sinspawn B 25 (-9 dmg)
*Rose 22
Gorrendux 15*
Mirenia 15*
Addo 13*
Sayuri 8
Sinspawn A 6 (-2 dmg)
Duncan 6


@EvilMoogle @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2021)

Addo keeps his focus on the beast in front of him trusting the others to handle the threat they're engaging.  He strikes solidly with his sword while keeping his shield at the ready.

(Longsword attack 17+5=22, Longsword damage 5+3=8)

/edit: If that drops it he'll move into the room and see if he can flank around the other one to the left with his move action, otherwise he'll obviously stay put.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> Addo keeps his focus on the beast in front of him trusting the others to handle the threat they're engaging.  He strikes solidly with his sword while keeping his shield at the ready.
> 
> (Longsword attack 17+5=22, Longsword damage 5+3=8)
> 
> /edit: If that drops it he'll move into the room and see if he can flank around the other one to the left with his move action, otherwise he'll obviously stay put.



The creature growls in pain from the hit. It looks about to fall!

Initiative Order
Round 2
Sinspawn B 25 (-17 dmg)
*Rose 22
Gorrendux 15*
Mirenia 15
Addo 13
Sayuri 8
Sinspawn A 6 (-2 dmg)
Duncan 6


----------



## Ronnam (May 8, 2021)

With a grunt, Gorrendux lunges with his longspear and pierces the evil Sinspawn through the center of its chest, and it collapses dead. Shoving past Addo, Gorrendux hustles into the next room, and finds himself on a wooden platform overlooking what looks like an empty prison. Hearing indistinct sounds of conflict to the north, he hustles toward the stairs to his left.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

Going around, he notices there's a cell where the sounds are coming from.
He can't quite see the hole from here, but it's definitely from there.


Initiative Order
Round 2
*Rose 22*
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Addo 13
Sayuri 8
Sinspawn A 6 (-2 dmg)
Duncan 6


@Cardboard Tube Knight is up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 8, 2021)

Rose shifts down into the hall with the others, lowering her long bow so that she can get sight on her next target. As she spots the other sinspawn she raises her bow and fires. 

*Attack 
Result:* 1d20 (12) + 6
*Total:* 18

*Result: *1d8 (3) Total: 3


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

Sinspawn A yelps as the arrow hits it in the shoulder. But right now his focus changes to Mirenia. It tries to bite her and claw at her but only one of those hits gets her. ( MIRENIA -5HP)

Initiative Order
Round 2
Rose 22
Gorrendux 15
Mirenia 15
Addo 13
Sayuri 8
Sinspawn A 6 (-2 dmg)
*Duncan 6*

@Vergil is up!


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2021)

Duncan steps forward, in front of Sayuri and slashed the head off the creature before it can do any more damage.

End of Combat.

You may explore and roll perception if you want.


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2021)

"You alright Mirenia? " Duncan asks as he sheathes his Scimitar with a flourish. "I ...uh....wanted to apologize about earlier.  I am a bit rash and impulsive.  And lack in common sense and restraint. Im also pretty loud and can be a bit thick and....uh....where was I going with this?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 9, 2021)

Once the creature is slaughtered, Mirenia turns her song inward, clasping her hands together and briefly praying to Desna. In short order, her wounds knit up and heal.

*#Cure Light Wounds*: 1d8 (4) + 2 *Total*: 6

1 of 3 spell slots left

"I'm fine," she informs Duncan, eyes opening slowly. She studies him thoughtfully for a long moment, glancing briefly at Sayuri, and then back to him. "Demons follow little logic beyond...out and out corruption and chaos. Doing what we feel is right is important...but sometimes a bit of structure can be the difference between life and death against the infernal."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2021)

Gorrendux, Rose and Sayuri look about the prison cells and realize most of the remains left here are ancient corpses that become dust when touched. Prisoners of Runelord Alaznist? There's nothing of value on the sinspawn.


Rose and Gorrendux can tell there's another small chamber to the east of here.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 9, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Gorrendux, Rose and Sayuri look about the prison cells and realize most of the remains left here are ancient corpses that become dust when touched. Prisoners of Runelord Alaznist? There's nothing of value on the sinspawn.
> 
> 
> Rose and Gorrendux can tell there's another small chamber to the east of here.


*"Is everyone okay now?"* Rose asks. "I*t seems like this place might be falling apart or perhaps there are areas in here built to hide other areas. We should be careful--I think there's something, like a small chamber just to the east of here. We should check it out." *


----------



## Ronnam (May 9, 2021)

Without hesitating, Gorrendux heads east toward the chamber Rose mentioned, spear at the ready.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2021)

Gorrendux moves forward into B7 

This room contains several ancient relics of what appear to be torture implements, although their function and style seem strange and archaic. In one corner sits a spherical cage with spikes protruding inward from its iron bars. In another stands what appears to be a star-shaped wooden frame, its surface studded with hooks. And in the center of the room is a long table covered with leather straps and a number of cranks that seem designed to rotate and swivel.

Gorrendux notices there's two doors in here. One to the east and one to the south.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 9, 2021)

Mirenia follows after Gorrendux, moving into the room at a careful pace. She's immediately repulsed by what they find, giving a prayer to Desna before taking another step further. "Perhaps we should search south," she informs the half-orc...before opening the door slowly.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2021)

The crumbling remnants of several chairs and a long table clutter the floor of this room. To the south stand three stone doors, each bearing a strange symbol that resembles a seven-pointed star.

This room once served as a study or office... perhaps a place where the prisoners were held before being interrogated. The doors are slightly open and you can easily see each one holds a deformed humanoid skeletons. one has three brittle arms, another has an enormous misshapen skull, and the third has a rib cage that goes all the way down to its pelvis—a pelvis with stunted leg bones strewn below its strangely flat girth.

Perception checks please.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2021)

The group looks around the area, turning around a bit of the rubble. Gorrendux finds a* scroll of flaming sphere* under a broken chair in the corner.

You don't see anything else of worth in this area.


----------



## Ronnam (May 9, 2021)

Not really able to contain himself, Gorrendux lets out a quick "Aha!" as he picks up the dusty, crumbling parchment. "Will ya look at that?" he mutters as he admires the magical scroll. "I don't think I can read this one though. *Duncan*, maybe you can make heads or tails of this?"


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2021)

((That would require Spellcraft/Read Magic to identify @Vergil  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 10, 2021)

Mirenia moves towards the next door to open it up and peek through.


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2021)

Duncan comes over after hearing his name and has a gander.

Spellcraft roll =20


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 10, 2021)

Rose is rifling through her bag searching for something that she knows to be there. It feels like forever ago that she got it and since the first day of her in Sandpoint went from her winning an archery competition and besting an obstacle course it's no wonder that she quickly forgot about it. She hefts the prism shaped crystal out of her satchel and releases it into the air. It floats in circles around Rose and casts a flame-like light, but frees up her hands from having to carry a torch (which she has none of anyway) and keeps Duncan or someone else from having to use light spells for her. 

*"I had forgotten all about this, maybe we'll get some use out of it since there's hardly enough light for us to see in down here." *


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2021)

*Duncan* checks the scroll with Detect Magic and can tell it has an arcane evocation aura... but he can't quite know the spell inside. Perhaps tomorrow if he prepares* Read Magic,* he will be able to decipher it.

Spellcraft DC is 20+spell level or Read Magic


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2021)

Mirenia walks to check the door to the east. As she opens it, she notices there's actually light at the end of these stairs.

The ceiling of this strangely cold chamber arches to a vaulted height of twenty feet. The floor contains eleven wooden lids strewn haphazardly over eleven five-foot-wide pits in the ground. From the darkness within these pits echo up strange shuffling sounds and, every so often, a low moan.

But beyond it, Mirenia quickly catches glimpse of a medium figure. At first she thinks it might be a human... but then she realizes something is wrong with it. This is no human. Or even a sinspawn. It is a human sized goblin, with three arms, who turns and looks at her with crazied eyes. His left hand has a dagger, his right a hand axe, and the third arm brandishes a longsword over his head. The creature yells in goblin.

"MY QUEEN! INTRUDERS! I KILL THEM FOR YOU! YES! I EAT THEM! LEAVE NOTHING! YESSS!"


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2021)

Mirenia and Sayuri recognize this goblin from Shalelu's comments about the goblin heroes.

_"Koruvus was a champion of the Seven Tooth tribe, as well known for his short temper as he was for his prized possession—a magic longsword sized for a human that the goblin stubbornly kept as his own (despite the fact that it was too large for him to properly wield). Koruvus vanished several months ago after he supposedly discovered a “secret hideout” in a cave along the cliffs, but the Seven Tooth goblins remain convinced he’s out there still, a ghost or worse, waiting to murder any goblin who tries to discover his hideout."_

He seems to have grown a third arm thanks to the waters of Lamashtu... a unsettling reminder to never touch it. 

He starts giggling in a unhinged way as he moves around the wooden pallets in the floor, reaching the entrance of the stairs. "I KILL I KILL. YOU BE NEW PETS FOR QUEEN"

Initiative Order
Round 1
Koruvus 14
*Addo 12
Mirenia 11
Sayuri 10
Rose 7
Gorrendux 6
Duncan 4*

Everyone is up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 10, 2021)

Mirenia plans to begin the familiar tune of starting to inspire courage, stepping back and away from the door as she turns to the others. "Back up, spread out, leave one sturdy target in his line of sight. When he rushes in, surround him," she states quietly to the others, before beginning her song.

(Move action to say a lot of words, Standard action to begin inspire courage, 5 foot step back.)

(Inspire Courage 4/9 Rounds)


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2021)

Addo moves up and readies a strike when the creature is at range.


----------



## briaremma (May 10, 2021)

Sayuri catches a quick glimpse of the goblin-thing, over Mirenia's shoulder, and her lips curl in revulsion. She nods, at the bard's words, and steps back into the corner, drawing her rapier. 

((ready action to stab!))


----------



## Ronnam (May 10, 2021)

"What horrors abound down here! Get ready everyone!" Shuffling his feet, Gorrendux quickly takes on a new fighting stance. Setting his back foot perpendicular to his body, and lowering his center of gravity, he *braces *his longspear for the potentially charging monstrosity! 

((Longspears have the "brace" Special Weapon Feature. So Gorrendux is using a _Readied Action_ to attack the monster when it comes into reach. If he hits, double damage. Keep in mind, the monster's AC should be 2 less than usual while charging.))


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2021)

((Yep! -2ac while charging))

@Cardboard Tube Knight and Duncan are up!


----------



## Vergil (May 10, 2021)

Duncan moves and gets his replica of the archery target, before drawing on the spell for True Strike.

"Alright you three armed goblin arse bandit, I'm ready!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2021)

Rose shifts over to the space next to Addo to fire, but misses.


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

Koruvus charges to Addo with glee, waving his magical sword. Gorrendux raises the longspear and it get's his side (-16 hp). The goblin keeps charging trying to get Addo and completely misses. Addo, for his part proceeds to smack it right in one of his *three* shoulders, making the mutated goblin hiss in pain(-8 hp).

Sayuri misses her attack.

The goblin looks pretty beat up, but now, this close, you can see his bulging eyes and fang filled mouth turn into a demented grin.

Initiative Order
Round2
Koruvus 14
*Addo 12
Mirenia 11
Sayuri 10
Rose 7
Gorrendux 6
Duncan 4*

Everyone is up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 11, 2021)

Rose puts another arrow to her bow and fires it down between Addo's head and shoulders and into this strange Goblin. She pauses for a moment, her hand hovering over her quiver to see if another shot will be necessary.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 11, 2021)

Mirenia sets her buckler ahead of herself and braces the flat of her longsword against the side. Darting forward between Duncan and Addo, she creates a small profile that's blocked with her shield, and lunges her sword out past it to stab at the oversized goblin.


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

Before the goblin get the chance to strike again Mirenia manages to slash him in the leg and Rose sends an arrow right between the eyes that makes him tumble back and fall down the stairs. His body lies motionless down there... and yet, you can still hear the shuffling of something under those wooden lids...


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 11, 2021)

Mirenia glances at the others, pausing her song. She then begins to head down the stairs at a slow creep, stepping over and to the side of the oversized goblin corpse and not yet touching anything. Instead she listens to see if she can identify the scuffling in the crates and make certain the goblin is dead.

*#Perception*: 1d20 (6) + 7 *Total*: 13


----------



## Ronnam (May 11, 2021)

Feeling emboldened by the team's fight with this 3-armed abomination, Gorrendux enters the strange new room with Mirenia. He peeks under the lid on the floor northeast of his square...


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

The first thing Mirenia notices is the sound of... people hurt? There's something wrong with it, but she can't quite put her finger on why.

At that moment, Gorrendux arrives at his side, and he notices a foul smell... a particular stench of decay. As soon as he moves the lid to take a peek, it crumbles and reveals a 20ft deep pit with a shambling figure at the bottom. It raises its emaciated arms mindlessly trying to reach up to you. Gorrendux knows well what this is.

Zombie.  The shuffling on the other pits seem to increase. They grow agitated, perhaps realizing more living beings have entered the chamber, but unable to get out to get you...


----------



## Ronnam (May 11, 2021)

Grimacing at the sight of zombies, Gorrendux relays this information to the team. "Shhh," he hisses to the heroes. "Mindless undead, down in 20 foot deep pits. Watch your step, needless to say. Sad fate for these lost ones. We should destroy them, but we should secure the rest of this area first."


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

You see there's a hallway to the south. You don't have problems avoiding the pits as long as you go close to the walls.


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

Gorrendux moves carefully ahead into the darkness of this passage. He can see an archway to the east and a single door to the south.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 11, 2021)

Mirenia advanced to the southern hallway door and opens it slowly to peek inside with caution.

*#Perception*: 1d20 (7) + 7 *Total*: 14


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

Mirenia opens the door and takes a quick look inside... it's... a red round room, as in, completely spherical.


This strange room is a fifteen-foot-diameter sphere. Several objects float in the room, spinning lazily in space—a ragged book, a scroll, a bottle of wine, a dead raven surrounded by a halo of floating and writhing maggots, and a twisted iron wand with a forked tip. Yet perhaps the most unnerving aspect of the room is the walls, for they are plated in sheets of strange red metal that ripple every once in a while with silent black electricity that seems to coalesce into strange runes or even words far too often for the effect to be chance.

But just then... Addo, Gorrendux and Mirenia, hear distant muted howling coming from far below the stairs at B10... but Addo can see the stairs have entirely collapsed so whatever is down there... there is no obvious way for it to come up here.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 11, 2021)

Stepping into the room, Mirenia first moves to take the scroll, studying it thoughtfully. "Interesting. Perhaps this was a private study?"


----------



## briaremma (May 11, 2021)

Sayuri edges her way past the room of zombies, sticking close to the walls and trying not to breathe too deeply- or to consider where the bodies of those people had originally come from...

She follows the group, slipping into the side hall to keep an eye on the collapsed stair. Nothing _should _be able to come up from that direction. But nothing about what was down here _should_ have been, so who knew what might lurk in the darkness?


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

As soon as Mirenia steps into the chamber, she starts floating to the center. At first it's a bit alarming as her feet leave the ground but then she finds her balance and she manages to stay levitating in her place. She reaches to the scroll and reads it with Read Magic.

She identifies it as a scroll of burning hands (CL 3rd). The bottle of wine looks a lot newer, likely brought recently from above. 

The book is an ancient prayer book of Lamashtu written in Abyssal. The book reads as much like a bestiary of the world’s most horrific and cruel monsters (along with numerous woodcut illustrations of how they kill) as it does a religious text.

The wand is certainly magical but she would need to use detect magic and spellcraft to try to identify it.


Sayuri gets closer to the collapsed spiral stairs but she can't tell anything else from here. She doesn't see any cracks. If anything is down there, at least it's not something that can get out... much like the zombies in the pits.


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2021)

As Mirenia finishes identifying the wand (wand of shocking grasp, 28 charges), she keeps noticing the energy in the wall of the this room forming symbols that disappear in the blink of an eye... she is almost sure she catches glimpses of twisted Thassilonic words... 

_kNoW_
_
rIsEN

wHeRE
_
_OnLy I_


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 12, 2021)

Mirenia gives a quick chirp of surprise as she's lifted up and off the ground, blinking and looking around. She makes quick work of gathering the different items, casting minor spells to Detect and Read their contents, or skimming over the raggedy book of...demons. "This may be useful in attacking Thistletop," she murmurs. "Perhaps records of those hell hounds Tsuto mentioned can be found inside." She stuffs the book into her bag carefully, studying the wand. "A wand of shocking grasp, a scroll of burning hands," she notes quietly, before the wall catches her eye.

The songstress's brow furrows as she studies the arcing electricity carefully, canting her head. She slowly repeats the words aloud as she reads them.


----------



## briaremma (May 12, 2021)

"Maybe...maybe you ought to step out of there, Mirenia," Sayuri says, as the bard starts curiously reading words off the walls. "We don't know the purpose of this place..."


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2021)

There's a brief moment of calmness after Mirenia repeats the words in Thassilonic... 

And then the whole chamber flares and is overloaded by countless streaks of energy, each trying to say a word, any word, all the words. It can only be described as complete and utter madness in the walls.



It's quite disturbing and maybe would make anyone trying to read this a bit dizzy.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 12, 2021)

Mirenia does indeed get a headache from this overstimulation, and promptly decides that's quite enough of that.


----------



## Ronnam (May 12, 2021)

"Be careful, Mirenia. Do you need help getting out of there?  Maybe I can fish you out with the blunt end of my weapon," Gorrendux offers as he watches his friend floating around this strange spherical room.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2021)

Getting her out isn't complicated with Gorrendux's help. Once she steps outside the energy calms down again. Mirenia can assume this was some sort of 'meditation' chamber... "unsettling cult of Lamashtu meditation."  

They realize Sayuri has moved back towards the other stairs that  are left to explore.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 12, 2021)

Mirenia promptly accepts Gorrendux's help in getting out of the chamber, brushing herself off afterwards and taking a deep breath to regain her bearings. Looking up, she realizes that Sayuri's no longer around, and moves off to hurry after the young woman. "Thank you, Mr. Tallowscar!" she calls on the way back to the stairs they had yet to explore.


----------



## Ronnam (May 12, 2021)

Gorrendux hustles to keep pace with Mirenia and the others.

As Addo and Gorrendux walk up the stairs and get close to the door, Gorrendux hears a "flapping" sound. He turns around and gestures to the group, and makes a flapping motion with his arms. Then Gorrendux will reach out and touch Addo on the shoulder, and whisper the prayer to grant him another _Protection from Evil_ (unless Addo still has a Protection from Evil going, which I doubt).


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2021)

Addo takes the protection from Evil and opens the door. It reveals a small room. Water ripples quietly in this circular stone pool, the rim of which is lined with skulls. Above it, flying around, there's a small strange creature: a blackened, bat-winged fiend’s head with tentacles dangling from it's chin and scalp. Its fanged mouth hangs agape.

K.Planes DC12 
 It's a vargouille (outsider, evil, extraplanar). They reproduce by paralyzing victims with their scream and then kissing to curse them and their own head becomes a vargouille in just 24hrs.


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2021)

((I am assuming Addo and Gorrendux raise the alarm as a free action))

ROUND 1
Initiative Order
*Rose 26
Gorrendux 20
Sayuri 19
Mirenia 15*
Monster 6
Duncan 4
Addo 2

bold may act! @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @briaremma @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 12, 2021)

Mirenia rushes forward, already with a song on her lips. "Mr. Tallowscar, Mr. Venatinus, careful! That's a vargouille!"

(Instant to start Inspiring, Move to get closer. Inspire Courage 3/9 Rounds)


----------



## soulnova (May 12, 2021)

Gorrendux will wait for it to be Addo's turn to move closer.

Rose moves 60ft closer to the battle, she's currently in B6.

@briaremma is up. 

ROUND 1
Initiative Order
Rose 26
Gorrendux 20*
Sayuri 19*
Mirenia 15
Monster 6
Duncan 4
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2021)

Sayuri moves up the stairs, hoping to shoot as soon as the creature comes in her view.

The vargouille flaps towards Addo, and Gorrendux takes this opportunity to attack with the longspear and wounds one of its wings.

The creature opens its mouth impossible so, let in out a high pitched shriek that makes everyone in the stairs wince in pain. It gives them a wave of shivers, but they resist it well...

Sayuri shoots it.

Addo strikes it with his longsword.

Duncan rushes closer with Rose, but they are still a bit way back.

The monster looks pretty bloodied but it seems intent on screaming again.

Round 2
Initiative Order
*Rose 26
Gorrendux 20
Sayuri 19
Mirenia 15*
Monster 6
Duncan 4
Addo 2

Bold may act!


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 13, 2021)

Mirenia's teeth rattle with the force of the creature's shriek, barely able to hold on. It was only because of her familiarity with such strange powers that she is able to do so; the songstress weaves in lyrics invoking ancient pacts with Desna passed down to her to ward off the effects.

Maintaining her song, she manages to weave in: "Careful of its kiss! It will transform you _into_ a vargouille..."

Dropping her longsword, the Varisian draws her shortbow and attempts to draw a bead on the creature up the stairs between the bodies of her compatriots. Pinching an eye shut, she lets the cold iron arrow fly for her target.

*#Shortbow Attack*: 1d20 (19) - 2 *Total*: 17
*Result*: 1d6 (*1*) *Total*: 1


----------



## briaremma (May 13, 2021)

"I'm sorry, it'll do _what_?" Sayuri asks, and if there is a little tiny bit of hysteria in her voice, she thinks, perhaps, it is justified. "I do _not_ want to look like that." 

She edges back against the wall of the stairway, staying behind Addo and Gorrendux, and once more raises her crossbow, to take another shot...but Mirenia is quicker, her arrow rushing past.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2021)

The creature falls flapping hysterically in the floor and then gives a last long and frustrated little shriek before being silenced forever.

End of Combat.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2021)

The next door is slightly ajar and you can tell there's another set of stairs leading up. If you take a closer look, you will also find that area blocked by collapsed rock... but here, you can tell there's a slight breeze coming from above... there's just a tiny little crack that seems to have kept the dungeon's "fresh" air for this long before the smugglers stumbled into this place.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 13, 2021)

Mirenia first and foremost walks up to the corpse of the creature after they're sure it's dead, and yanks out her arrow, wiping it off and dropping it over her shoulder into her quiver. "Thankfully it seems that danger has passed. Are you all alright?"


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2021)

As of right now you have two pending matters in the dungeon:

1) The Zombies (can be killed with Ray of Frost... it would take 5 or 10 minutes tops)
2) The glowing pool


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2021)

Rose suggests, that if we're going to have to possibly show anyone here anything to get help understanding it, we need to deal with the zombies, even though it will take a little while.


----------



## Ronnam (May 13, 2021)

"Excellent marksmanship, *Mirenia*," Gorrendux says as he relaxes the grip on his weapon. "What a strange, noxious thing." He inspects the stairwell east of here, reassures himself the way up is blocked. "We should try to figure out where this comes out, above. Hm, well, if memory serves, there were a couple more doors back in the big chapel area where we fought the Quasit. Should we check those out? Otherwise, I feel like we've explored this place thoroughly."


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2021)

Gorrendux goes to check the other two doors in the pool's area. They seem pretty bare... It would appear these were small storage chambers for the ritual components and clothes of the clergy of this place. Nothing remains but crumbling rags and empty boxes.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2021)

The party takes about 10 minutes to destroy all of the zombies with Duncan's help. 

With the dungeon cleared, you feel you are now free to bring whoever you wish to check the place safely... or experiment with the pool on your own if you want.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 13, 2021)

"Thank you, Mr. Tallowscar," Mirenia replies quietly, before following the cleric to the inner chamber. She comes to a crouch a fair distance away to inspect the pool, then moves back up towards the quasit's original perch to inspect the area. "The glow died down a bit when she first created that...monstrosity. I wonder why...perhaps Professor Quink would have an idea?" Her distaste with bringing the professor to this location is transparently obvious.


----------



## Ronnam (May 13, 2021)

"It appears we've fully secured this foul place. We could escort the good professor here, serve as his bodyguards and ensure his safety."


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2021)

Alright, is everyone going to go for the professor or will some of you stay to stand guard here?

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @briaremma @Hidden Nin @Vergil @EvilMoogle


----------



## briaremma (May 14, 2021)

"I'm fine." Sayuri says, to Mirenia, and it almost seems totally true. She's getting a great deal more used to this...as much as anyone can be used to _fighting demons under their own hometown. _

She nods, to Gorrendux, says, _ "_Professor's gonna lose his mind when he sees this, he'll be talking about it for months. He'll want to know right away."

A pause, a glance at the others, before she offers, hesitantly, "Should we...should someone stay here? What if Nualia comes back for her creepy red room? I can run for the Professor, if you want. I'm quick."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2021)

Rose nods. *"I can stay behind. The crystal will provide light and if someone wants to stay with...well I won't protest." 

"If this woman comes back I am sure that she will be a formidable foe--we probably shouldn't be caught alone with her." *


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2021)

Sayuri thinks she can get to Quink's house and come back in about 15 minutes tops... _IF_ he is at home that is. Even then she feels she has a good idea of where he could be if he's not there... The man has a very stable routine.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 14, 2021)

Mirenia nods in agreement with the other two women. "I don't want to leave the area completely untended, but we should send for the Professor quickly. He may know some manner in which you can cleanse this blasphemous fountain..."


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2021)

Sayuri makes a run for it back to the surface through the tunnels and the glassworks. Two guards stand by the exit of the tunnel and tense when they hear her coming, their hand on their weapons... When they notice it's her they seem to relax just a bit.

Sayuri makes it to the street and makes a beeline to Quink's house. She's not sure exactly what time it is but she hopes he's still at home.

And luckily for her, he is just closing his door, ready to go out for lunch. 

He turns and frowns looking at her. "Sayuri? Are you alright? You look out of breath, dear."


----------



## briaremma (May 14, 2021)

"Um, a little bit!" she admits, but she shakes her head, quickly, and says, "Not important. I'll be fine. We found something, Professor, down under the glassworks. It's real weird and definitely magical, and we didn't really want to just...leave it down there, unguarded. So everybody's down _there_, and they sent me up _here_." 

A beat, as she reviews this, and decides to add, "For you. So you can come look at the glowy pool and help us fix it."


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2021)

Quink frowns trying to process the information Sayuri just told him. He looks at the ground. "Glowly pool down under-...?"

Then understanding flashes across his face. 

"Oh."

_"...oh..."_ He pales.
_
"...oh no..."_

He turns around opening his door again and rushing to grab a satchel and his personal journal and clutches it tighly. He takes a deep breathe trying to steel his nerves and puts the journal and a number of paper into the satchel. "I- I-... is it safe?? Are there *things* in there?"

He is visibly shaking but he seems decided to follow her wherever she leads.


----------



## briaremma (May 15, 2021)

"There were some pretty nasty monsters in there, but we took care of 'em." she says, with easy confidence, probably not especially reassuringly, before she blinks at Quink. "You look... a little unwell yourself, Professor. You sure you're okay to go?"


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2021)

"YEsss... Yes," he says a bit tone higher than usual. "Let's go. Lead the way."

Quink follows Sayuri back into the dungeon (assuming she grabs a torch to light the way), Quink is silent in shock as he enters the first area... 

"Architecture matches the Bakrakhan style..." he smiles nervously. He passes the altar. "Yes, Lamashtu... that checks out..."

And then he enters the Cathedral. Almost intact walls and details... including the body of the quasit in a corner, the sinspawn in another. 

_"*Gulp*" _


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 15, 2021)

Mirenia looks up from her umpteenth reading of some Thassilonic inscriptions, standing. "Ah, Professor... are you alright?" She looks to the others, a bit worried.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2021)

Addo will explain what they party has gone through and seen so far, sparing no details about the abominations, the devils, and the undead which he clearly loathes.

"Put simply, what do we need to do to destroy the evil pool?  Or if that is not possible what should we do to keep it out of the hands of those that would abuse it?"


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2021)

He closes his eyes and moves against the wall towards the stairs to the glowy pool. "I just... _goodness_... I do not have the stomach to be the adventuring type," he confesses reaching the top area.

"Let's see..." he rummages through his satchel and he takes out some fancy googles that make his eyes look comically big, a magnifier, the journal he grabbed at home, a huge brush to carefully dust off the surface of inscriptions... Weirdly enough, you could swear all of that shouldn't actually fit in the little satchel.

He keeps a guarded distance from the pool and starts investigating.

"That humanoid creature over there... it's a sinspawn. A creature usually made by the Runelords for their armies. The legend says each runelord used the energies of distilled sin from souls to create them... " he shudders looking at the pool. "If the theories are correct then this would be a _*Runewell*_." He takes a handkerchief from the satchel to dry some of the cold sweat from his brow. "We have only found them referenced in few surviving texts... this is the first time we have found such thing."

After another moment he raises an eyebrow noticing something.

"Uh... is actually smaller than I expected..." he turns to the party after his thorough analysis.

He sighs in relief. "It appears this is a Minor Runewell of Wrath. Not a full fledged Runewell. It is still a menace, one specially for those who would find issue on the passing of souls," Quink explains looking at Gorrendux. "This artifact, absorbs the angry souls of those who have died in its vicinity... It strips them of everything BUT that and makes them energy to fuel the reserves of the well. These... souls... will not move on into the flow of the River until the creature is destroyed. The runewell must be deactivated to avoid anyone else's soul in Sandpoint being trapped like this."

"If my theory is correct, you would have to... _ehem._.. create a few more sinspawn with a few drops of blood and kill them to make the well run out of energy. That should be enough. I'm almost sure it would require powerful rituals to reactivate..." he scratches his head thoughtfully. "I guess you could soak someone in the energies as well, but the freezing liquid might kill them and the energies would drive them mad with rage... erh..."

His voice grows thin. "If you are to do any of that, I would rather wait outside... with the guards."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 15, 2021)

Mirenia listens intently to Quink, taking some notes herself during the course of his impromptu lecture from the steps up to Erylium's ritual triangle. Setting it aside, she looks around at the others, raising a brow. "We've already shed more than a few drops of blood trying to secure this labyrinth of abominations. If a few more can offer further insurance...I'm all for it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 15, 2021)

Addo nods, "this entire place is a blight.  The more we can do to hamper those that would use it the better."  He approaches the well and readies himself.  Once the party is ready he'll spill a few drops of blood into the pool.

(Readied attack, 16+4=20, damage 6+2=8)
(15+4=19,  3+2=5)
(9+4=13, 2+2=4)
(14+4=18, 5+2=7)
((Attacks would be at +2 if someone's flanking with him))


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2021)

Assuming Sayuri escorts the Prof back out of the tunnel, I'll wait for everyone else's readied attack rolls. Please roll attack/damage three times.

@Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @Hidden Nin @Vergil @Ronnam


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 15, 2021)

Before the Professor leaves, Mirenia gives him an authentic Thassilonic ranseur of masterwork quality to take with him and inspect on his way up. Then she raises her voice and puts her all into empowering the blows of her fellows to take down the Sinspawn as they're raised.

(Mirenia Inspires Courage on the Sinspawn jumping, exhausting all remaining rounds I believe.)


----------



## Ronnam (May 15, 2021)

Taking up a flanking position across from Addo, Gorrendux stabs with his cold iron longspear as the monstrosities emerge. However, he trips over his own feet when the first nasty gloops its way up. Even though he was ready and waiting, the sight of these foul abominations still put him off, and he misses completely.


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2021)

The party waits for Sayuri to come back after leaving the professor outside and stand around the pool readying their weapons.

The process is unsettling. As soon as the drop of blood touches the glowing liquid, it starts to bubble and reproduce rapidly, generating a horrendous form. The group hacks at it before it can get out of the pool and act.

This is repeated two more times... the liquid looses it's glow and seems to drain each time until there's nothing left. 

The Minor Runewell is deactivated... you have neutralized the immediate evil threat under Sandpoint. 

*YOU LEVEL UP!*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ronnam (May 15, 2021)

Sighing deeply, Gorrendux claps loudly. "Thank you, everyone. We have accomplished something truly beautiful and important here today! Few answered the call, and we successfully helped Sandpoint tremendously. Can you imagine if the Goblins, or worse, had figured out how to create more Sinspawn?! I think the dark days plaguing this land are quickly coming to an end. Pharasma be praised."


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2021)

Professor Quink is willing to buy the Masterwork Ranseur from you at full price as it was a work of art. He says it's a replica of "Alaznist's Hateful Ranseur" and he would like to study it more closely... as well as thanks for clearing what he calls the Catacombs of Wrath  and bring them to his attention. He would need a few more days of study the Minor Runewell



Loot:

79.2gp each from loot sold through Ameiko the day before

Selling:
4981.2gp Tiny returning cold iron dagger
55gp (tiny tiara)
27.5gp black silk gown
400gp MW Ranseur

Total 5381.2
896.86gp + 79.2gp =* 976.06gp each*


From what I understand you are keeping:
+1 longsword
Scroll of Flaming Sphere
Wand of Shocking Grasp (28)
Scroll of Burning hands (cl3)
Book of Lamashtu


Still in the air
Silver Dagger?? 14.4gp
MW Handaxe?? 183.6gp


----------



## Ronnam (May 15, 2021)

Sifting through all the loot, Gorrendux says, "This silver knife could be very handy, in case we have to deal with a werewolf or something like that." He thanks the well-heeled professor for the great deal on the ranseur.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 16, 2021)

Addo hefts the goblin's longsword with a slightly wistful look, carefully considering it once it's been cleared by the more magically talented.  "Not goblin work, where did you come from?"  He muses quietly to no one in particular.  "Still, it wouldn't do to leave you in this dark place."  He shakes his head slightly and buckles the magical blade next to the ancient one on his belt.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2021)

Quink looks in awe at the ranseur. "It was my pleasure. I don't have much, but this is... my life's work." 

He chuckles when Addo asks where the sword came from. "I could check it for you later... but I think I'll need to put my mind to this first," he gestures to the runewell. "I will ask a little help from Master Gandethus to look around. He used to be an adventurer like yourselves and saw a few ruins on his days... I should be fine."

The guards and a few workers will start blocking the tunnel at the intersection, to prevent any more goblin access to the Catacombs and Sandpoint.

You have expended most of your magic today. It's around lunch time right now so you still have plenty of time to prepare and equip for what's ahead of you tomorrow.

Mr.Hosk had already told you he was willing to lead you to the general area of Thistletop... This would take a couple of hours travel on foot. Hosk highly suggest not to bring horses as they could easily alert any patrols. Also from what Mirenia talked with Tsuto, there might be a secondary entry through a sea cavern.


a) Sandpoint ---- Thickwood ---- Paupers Grave ---- Nettlewood (Thistletop)

b) Sandpoint ---- Boat? ---- Thistletop (sea entrance?)


You can roll K.Geography or investigate a bit further with Hosk or some of the fisher men about the area.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 16, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Sifting through all the loot, Gorrendux says, "This silver knife could be very handy, in case we have to deal with a werewolf or something like that." He thanks the well-heeled professor for the great deal on the ranseur.


"A silver dagger could save a life in the right hands...moreso than a pittance of gold. I think it's worth keeping, certainly."


EvilMoogle said:


> Addo hefts the goblin's longsword with a slightly wistful look, carefully considering it once it's been cleared by the more magically talented.  "Not goblin work, where did you come from?"  He muses quietly to no one in particular.  "Still, it wouldn't do to leave you in this dark place."  He shakes his head slightly and buckles the magical blade next to the ancient one on his belt.


Mirenia then turns to Addo. "If I recall, Shalelu mentioend Korvurus lifted that from a late adventurer...or scavenged it. Perhaps it originated in Sandpoint to begin with?"

That done, she then goes to the map store to find something they could use to plot out their plan of attack and get a better idea of the lay of the land near the potential sea entrance.

*#Knowledge Geography*: 1d20 (17) + 9 *Total*: 26


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2021)

Mirenia arrives to The Way North, a small little house with the foyer adapted as a shop. Every inch of the walls are covered by maps. Some of them depict purely fantasy like locations for decoration, but others she knows are real or at least she has heard of them in stories. The owner of the store, an old gnome, looks up from finishing his latest piece.

"Welcome! Welcome, my lady! An auspicious meeting! I can see you come for treasure! The question is how far are you willing to go for it!" he grins widely and winks at her.

If explained of the area you need the map of, Veznutt scrunches his nose.

"Nettlewood and it's cliffs? Ugh, full of goblins! Terrible place. Let me see... I should have something about this around here."

He turns to a map shelf and starts going through some of the rolls. "Nope, no, mmmh... negative... oh, wait, maybe this can help."

He brings out a smaller roll. "It's a copy of an exploration map of the coast from the first settlers of Sandpoint."

He places it on the table for her. Even for it's size, it's actually decently detailed. Mirenia can tell the settlers were looking for other places along the coast but the cliffs were too high and the jagged rocks made the waters treacherous to approach by other than expert sailors. The place where Thisttletop would be is also marked with a reference note as a "giant head".

"This map is only 5gp," Veznutt grins. "Of Nettlewood itself, I don't have detailed map, but only of the North Road that crosses nearby."


----------



## Ronnam (May 16, 2021)

Gorrendux clarifies he doesn't much care about the handaxe, but if someone wants to use it, by all means. He heads off to check in with Father Zantus, make sure the town's religious leader is up to speed on the latest developments. Gorrendux thanks Zantus again for the assistance he provided earlier, and emphasizes how the _Protection from Evil_ spell in particular helped us against the dreaded Quasit. Then, Gorrendux will try to buy from the older cleric some 1st-level scrolls, if possible, such as:

Scroll of Air Bubble (2 if available), 
Scroll of Comprehend Languages, 
Scroll of Hide from Undead, and 
Scroll of Remove Fear (2 if available). 

Usual market price for a 1st-level spell is 25 gp each. Gorrendux will also try to find out whether the cleric has for sale any wands of _Cure Light Wounds_ ...


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2021)

Zantus hears the news and his face darkens at the mention of a Lamashtu shrine. "I'll aid Prof. Quink as soon as things get in order. The man is certainly an expert of history, but I don't think he knows just how dangerous a shrine like that can be..."

He has the two scrolls of air bubble and the scroll of comprehend languages. 

"Apologies, I don't have the other scrolls at this time... and... I sold the last wand I had to Jasper. You might be able to buy it back from him."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 16, 2021)

Rose makes her rounds setting up the things she needs to purchase. She will get a Darkwood Composite longbow (+1 STR) that is MW quality. A Masterwork Chainshirt, and she will try to look for some healing potions to see if she can grab a couple of those.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2021)

Rose manages to find a potion of cure light wounds and gets her discount at the armory for her bow.


----------



## Ronnam (May 16, 2021)

"Thank you, Father Zantus, I really appreciate it," Gorrendux says as he buys the scrolls. "Don't apologize about the wand or other scrolls I was asking about, it's not a problem, I'm very glad you the inventory you had. I will find Jasper. Thank you."

Gorrendux heads off, and seeks out Jasper to ask about a wand...


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2021)

Gorrendux finds Jasper closing up shop at the Mercantile League. Just like yesterday, the Paladin is wearing his armor and weapons under a nice cloak with the symbol of Abadar on his chest. 

If asked about it he nods with a serious look. "I understand. I bought it for my employees, so I would have to sell it back at the standard price. We had a small accident with some cargo boxes this morning so I had to use a few of the charges on them already..." he explains.

Wand of Cure Light Wounds (42 charges) for 630gp


----------



## Ronnam (May 16, 2021)

"Well met, Paladin," Gorrendux says to the the Abadarian holy-man. "It's kind of you to permit me buy the wand at all. Such holy items are in high demand. This device is going toward a righteous cause, inasmuch as my colleagues and I are intent on ridding the vicinity of the Goblin and undead threats. In fact," he lowers his voice with Jasper, in case anyone nearby might be eavesdropping. "My new friends and I are planning to take the fight to the local Goblin stronghold, a place called Thistletop. Might you know it, or have any tips for us?"


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2021)

"Sadly, I haven't been exactly there myself. My job has kept me here but as the head of the Mercantile League the trading routes this side of the Lost Coast are under my care. I have tried to keep the road up to the Windsong Abbey safe with weekly patrols. That and the presence of Shalelu was usually enough to ward off most goblins from attacking the caravans north," he lowers his voice as well. "I had to pull back the group of mercenaries after the recent attack and keep them here in town to aid in its defense if needed be. Your friend, Sir Venatinus, told me a bit about what we might be dealing with and my duty is to this people..." he nods.

"There is one thing that I'm concerned. There was a small caravan already on its way from Roderic's Cove. I wasn't able to send a message in time and I haven't heard from them either. I'm afraid the goblins might have caught them in the way here," he sighs shaking his head tiredly and making a silent sign of mercy. "If you find any signs of them, please... well, you know better how to give them the proper rites."

"Let me get that wand for you..." he will come back from the League's office with the wand, and gives Gorrendux a proper receipt (with copy), with quantity of charges, date, name of seller, name of buyer, and the Sandpoint seal, etc. "Can you please sign this? Thank you. I hope it makes a difference."


----------



## Ronnam (May 17, 2021)

The Pharasmin suppresses a chuckle over the punctiliousness of this uptight Abadarian. Gorrendux patiently signs the receipt, then hungrily scoops up the magic wand. Although he's heard of wands, he never before has actually held one in his hands. A wide smile crosses his green face, as he dreams of all the innocent people he might be able to heal with it. 

"Aye, Jasper, I will keep an eye out for this caravan from Roderic's Cove. Do you know more about those people? Names, or how many of them there are?"


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2021)

"Yes, the caravan was small. Leena Towers, the merchant, usually rides her black horse Shadowmist. Short blond hair, brown eyes and tanned skin. The two bodyguards she brings vary from trip to trip so I couldn't be sure of their descriptions... If any, they bring supplies and food in a small cart with a mule," Jasper explains.






@briaremma 

As everyone is trying to prepare and get things ready for tomorrow, Master Gandethus catches Sayuri just as he is headed to the Glassworks. He is wearing his old adventuring gear but he clearly doesn't seem at ease in it as he should. 

"Sayuri. The Professor told me about what you found. I'm going there immediately to aid him... but, I wanted to give you this."

He hands her an small... notebook? An old one. Inside, she realizes the are strange glyphs, formulae and-

This is not a notebook. This is a spellbook. 

"You always had potential, Sayuri. I know you will figure this out," he says turning one of the pages and points at a particular cantrip. "This one you already know..." he gives her a sad knowing smile. "And if my memory serves me well, Mirenia should be able to give you a few tips on the proper reading techniques. Hopefully this will aid you when you manage to unravel the complexities of the arcane..."

He looks down. "I... I heard Tsuto is in the Garrison. And about Nualia."

His eyes turn to the top of the Cathedral with regret. "I should have-..." he shakes his head. "I feel I failed them. I was the one adult that could have- that should have done more for them. But nevertheless we cannot change the past... only move forward and make the best we can to try to fix this... to protect our people."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 17, 2021)

Mirenia looks over the map, admiring the craftsmanship for a few thoughtful moments before rolling it up and paying for it. "This will do quite nicely. Thank you." That done, she moves off to find the Feathered Serpent to see if they have something she's looking for. "Excuse me, but would you happen to have...ah, an item that could assist one with creating disguises?"


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2021)

This cramped and cluttered shop smells of a strange mixture of incense, spice, and dust. Its sole proprietor, Vorvashali Voon, an exotic-looking man with bright blue eyes, long, red hair, and almost bronze-colored skin, is gregarious and excited about every customer. Not everything in his shop is for sale, rendering the shop’s eclectic collection of strange relics, statues, and monument fragments part museum, in addition to being Sandpoint’s most  likely place to find a strange magic item for sale. Vorvashali’s stock changes constantly, as his dozens of contacts from Magnimar, Riddleport, and beyond come weekly to buy or trade. Adventurers seeking magic items and other tools of the trade can find what they’re looking for here more often than not.

"Mirenia! How wonderful to see you! I was wondering when the Heroes of Sandpoint would require my services. Mmmh.... Let me check in the back for something with that description." 

After a few minutes he comes back carrying a couple of scrolls, potions and some clothes.

"Alright, I think this is what I have... A potion of disguise self it's good for 10 minutes, you can take the appareance of someone of similar complexion. A potion of Alter Self, actually transform you into a different person but lasts a couple of minutes at most. Same with these scrolls. I also have these... can make your clothing look different at will. "

Sleeves of Many Garments 200gp
Potion of Disguise (10 min) 50gp
Potion of Alter Self (3min) 300gp
Scroll of Alter Self (3min) 150gp

"I used to have a magic hat that but I sold it a few weeks a go to a gnome from Whistledown. Sorry."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 17, 2021)

"I think I'm more or less fine without being able to disguise my face but..." She picks up the Sleeves of Many Garments, nodding slowly to herself as she runs her fingers along the fabric. "That's a fair price." She fishes out the coin for the item and hands it over. "Always a pleasure, Mr. Voon."


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2021)

"Tell your friends about me!" Voon waves at her as she leaves.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 17, 2021)

Mirenia returns to the inn for now, tabling further purchases for later. She begins to scour the book of demons that was recovered to see if there's any record of demon dogs in it...or anything that jogs her memory and reminds her of finding such in the past, combing through carefully. Afterwards she plans to dive into other matters dealing with Thistletop; the map she'd purchased and notes she'd gotten from interrogating Tsuto were also on the table as she scanned the prayer book to Lamashtu.

*#Knowledge Planes (Demon Dogs)*: 1d20 (9) + 9 *Total*: 18


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2021)

Mirenia goes through the information trying to find out what kind of creatures could these be.

After a couple of hours, she's almost sure she found the right one:

*Yeth Hounds*... Nualia seems to have 3 Yeth Hounds under her orders.

Yeth hounds are evil outsiders that delight in hunting intelligent prey. They lope through the night skies, relentlessly pursuing their chosen quarry for miles, and harrying them with their frightful baying. Yeth hounds hunt only at night. They fear the sun and never venture out in daylight, even if their lives depend on it (it doesn't hurt them but they loathe it). A yeth hound stands 4 feet tall at the shoulder and weighs about 400 pounds (Medium size).

They are often associated with particularly bestial demons, and can be found serving demon cults as guardians and trackers. A gift of a yeth hound companion to a particularly successful cult is sure sign of favor in the eyes of a demonic patron.

Yeth Hounds can fly and are susceptible to silver weapons (DR5). Their bites can trip you and imbue you with fear (shaken)... but their most dangerous power is perhaps it's bay.  When a yeth hound howls or barks, all creatures except other evil outsiders within a 300-foot spread must succeed on a DC 12 Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic mind-affecting fear effect.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 17, 2021)

Mirenia sighs deeply as she buries her face in her hands. This was going to be _tricky_ for sure...


----------



## Ronnam (May 17, 2021)

Gorrendux heads back to the Rusty Dragon Inn to get some food and relax with the team. He can emit up to five Channel Energy's to heal up anyone not at full hit points.


----------



## briaremma (May 19, 2021)

soulnova said:


> As everyone is trying to prepare and get things ready for tomorrow, Master Gandethus catches Sayuri just as he is headed to the Glassworks. He is wearing his old adventuring gear but he clearly doesn't seem at ease in it as he should.
> 
> "Sayuri. The Professor told me about what you found. I'm going there immediately to aid him... but, I wanted to give you this."
> 
> ...


Sayuri's expression develops from polite confusion to surprise and then into shock as she realizes what she's just been handed, and for a long couple of moments, all she's able to do is blink at Master Gandethus, staring between him and the little book now in her possession. 

It's not until he explains why, when she hears the regret in his voice on Tsuto's name, on Nualia's, that she begins to understand. Her brow furrows, and she reaches out to clasp the elder teacher on his shoulder, says, in a tone unusually serious for her, "No one could have known it would be like this. It's not your fault, sir. Maybe you _could_ have done more. Maybe I could have too. Maybe we couldn't have...but we're going to fix this, and Sandpoint will be okay, and..."

She flashes him a bright, determined sort of smile, tucking the book away for later study (in better light, where maybe the letters won't twist even as she looks at them), says, "Thank you for trusting me with this, Master Ganethus. I swear, I won't disappoint you. And..."

Hesitation, for a moment, before she decides she doesn't care the odds, not when she remembers long afternoons in the old church's courtyard tucked away in a corner, not when he's looking at her like that. "I'm gonna find her. And help her. If I can. If there's any chance at all. Okay?"


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2021)

Gadenthus smiles sadly. "You were always one to see the best on others... even if they refused to see it. You have grown into a fine person. I'm proud of you, Sayuri." The man holds her hands together and gives her a small encouraging squeeze. He goes to meet with Quink at the Glassworks... this seems to be heading for an all-nighter for them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 19, 2021)

Just kind of posting an updated version of what Rose did with her shopping. She is going to also replenish her arrows and buy some other types of arrow, just waiting on a cost for those, or rules of how to apply the cost.

-Masterwork Chainshirt  250
-Healing Potion - 50 GP
-Darkwood Composite LongBow (+1)  477
- Silver Arrows (x40) 6 GP 
- Arrows (x40) 2 GP 
- Cold Iron Arrows (x20) 2 GP 
- Sell composite shortbow, and studded leather +87 GP


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 19, 2021)

Mirenia makes some quick purchases, selling her latest longsword to upgrade it for a better one, as is tradition.

Selling cold iron longsword for 18 gold.
Purchasing masterwork longsword for 315 gold.
A masterwork magnifier for 50 gold.


----------



## soulnova (May 19, 2021)

The party spends the night at the Rusty Dragon, having prepared and bought as many things as they could.

First thing in the morning, you are greeted by Hosks outside.

"I'll lead you up to the Thistle River on foot... and will stay back to keep an eye that nobody else's comes behind you."

The guards at the North Gate wave at you, along with Mayor Kendra. "Listen, do what you can... but if things look bleak, there's no shame to come back," she says solemnly.

The trip to Thistle River takes about 3 hours on foot and just as you notice the bridge ahead that marks you will have to turn north into the woods on your own, Hosks raises his hand for a sudden halt. Just outside the road, you see a toppled little wagon and a few bodies lying on the dirt. Three humans and a mule...

Survival checks
Perception checks


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 19, 2021)

Mirenia nods to the Mayor, turning to the others. "We'll be careful. There may be those that can be reasoned with inside...we'll take every precaution. Be safe until we return," she informs the other woman, before she sets out with the rest. Once they get closer to their destination, old habits come to the fore as she begins scanning the terrain with a keen eye.

*#Perceptify*: 1d20 (18) + 8 *Total*: 26
*#Survive.*: 1d20 (6) + 6 *Total*: 12


----------



## Ronnam (May 19, 2021)

After saying farewell to the good Mayor Deverin, Gorrendux hikes along the path behind Hosks. As they go, he relates to the team what he'd learned from the Paladin Jasper about the small missing caravan.

"Oh no,"  he mutters as the toppled wagon comes into view. "Jasper was right, there was a reason to be worried for these people." He will approach the bodies to see if there is a chance of saving anyone.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2021)

*PART THREE
THISTLETOP*​

One of them fits the description of the merchant... you see a mule dead, still tied to the toppled wagon... you also see three goblins, squashed in the floor, but no sign of the black horse Jasper said Leena rode. Crates are open, emptied and scattered... there's nothing left of worth here.

Seems like this caravan was jumped by goblins... by the marks on the ground it would seem there was a large horse here too, but it was... dragged towards the woods? 


Hosks grinds his teeth, his hands are tight fists. He takes a deep breath and turns to you. "I'll take care of these... You go ahead. _And give them hell._" 


Rose can follow their trail easily through the dense vegetation... She can tell there are a number of toxic plants and vines with thorns that could mean trouble to regular people, but she knows how to bypass them safely.  It takes them about an hour to slowly circumvent their way to the north.


The briars and thistles that grow so rampantly in Nettlewood are even more dense and tangled here, close to the shore. Although not quite dense enough to block the sound of waves crashing on the unseen shores to the west, the undergrowth is certainly thick enough to block sight and access to the coast. Few trees grow this close to the edge of the sea, but the briars themselves often reach heights to rival them; here, the patch is nearly twenty feet high. 

You notice that the briars here can be lifted aside to reveal a 4-foot-high tunnel leading into the briars. (C1)

Opening a thistle door is a standard action, although a character can try to open one quickly as a move action. Doing so requires a DC 15 Ref lex save to avoid being scratched and jabbed by thorns and taking 1 point of damage. A character wearing gauntlets or heavy armor  automatically makes this saving throw.


MAP UPDATED


----------



## Ronnam (May 20, 2021)

"It looks like their horse, Shadowmist, wasn't killed here," Gorrendux mumbles. "Hosks, you have my word, these Goblins will be in the Boneyard very soon."

The Half-Orc will try to slowly open the "thistle door" here at C1.


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2021)

Gorrendux opens the "door" revealing a four-foot-high tunnel winds through the dense briars and nettles. The floor is hard-packed earth, with patches of wiry plants growing stubbornly here and there. To the east, the tunnel opens to what looks to be a larger "canopy cave". 

You can see the clear trail of what must have been the goblins dragging Shadowmist through these tunnels. (Towards C3)

While medium creatures can certainly go through here, they will need to stoop down, effectively counting as "squeezing". This means you must spend 2 squares of movement per square traveled and you have a -4 on attacks and -4 on AC while in the tunnels.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 20, 2021)

Mirenia rolls up her map slowly, placing it back into a compartment in her pack. "This must be the thorn maze Tsuto spoke of...he mentioned possibly a dozen goblins in here, plus a druid that leads them. They'll have the advantage here, but I don't think the sound carries far enough for the others to hear. What's more, he implied Nualia doesn't care what actually happens to them..." she says slowly.


----------



## Ronnam (May 20, 2021)

Gorrendux moves up with Addo, then explores northeast a bit, spear at the ready!


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2021)

The briar tunnel keeps going north. There seems to be a second open "chamber" ahead to the west.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2021)

Rose can tell there are two trails, the obvious dragging of the horse to the east and she also see several goblin footprints to the northwest... where Gorrendux hears the sound of high-pitch voices in the distance.

As Addo steps into C3 he notices that Above, the thorny canopy grows thin enough that tiny slivers of the sky above can be seen, while below, the ground consists of trampled dirt. To the west, the distant sound of sloshing waves echoes up from a hole.

The horse trail continued northeast.


----------



## Ronnam (May 21, 2021)

Gorrendux points to his ears, then points toward the voices he hears, north-ish of our current position. His faces go more Orc than Human, and he nods toward the enemy. "We came here to dispatch Goblins. Let's get 'em," he whispers. Gorrendux will cast _Guidance_ on everyone, granting +1 competence bonus on a single attack roll so long as you use it within the next minute.

Spear at the ready, he starts walking north, although he'll let Addo continue to lead the way per his wishes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2021)

Rose readies her longbow and continues to follow after Gorrendux. *"We should be ready for anything, they're small and they'll be able to slip in and out of holes in the thicket,"* Rose explains in a whisper.

From here is there anything Rose can use to pick up on the distance to the goblins?  
Result: 1d20 (18) + 12
Total: 30


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2021)

Rose's elven ears catch the voices to the Northwest... but also some and squealing to the Northeast... and just as Gorrendux is walking  closer to the whole, she hears a growl from below. She manages to pat his shoulder before he gets any closer, but then a supernatural horrifying roar comes from below that chills your bones.

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @EvilMoogle please roll a will save DC13 or be panicked for 8 rounds.

A panicked creature must drop anything it holds and* flee at top speed from the source of its fear, *as well as any other dangers it encounters, along a random path. It can’t take any other actions. In addition, the creature takes a –2 penalty on all , skill checks, and ability checks. If cornered, a panicked creature cowers and does not attack, typically using the  action in combat. A panicked creature can use special abilities, including spells, to flee; indeed, the creature must use such means if they are the only way to escape.

K.Nature DC13
 The roar is that of a bunyip, a disturbing combination of shark and seal, this brown-furred creature has a wide mouth filled with razor-sharp teeth. It can enter a rage filled feeding frenzy if it notices blood in the water.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 21, 2021)

*K. Nature: *1d20 (18) + 4
Total: 22

Rose holds up a hand as if to try and get everyone's attention. *"That roar is bunyip. It could go into a feeding frenzy if any of us get blood in this water. No one is wounded, right?"* Rose asks. 

*"Even the smallest amount is too much of a risk,"* she pauses to think for a moment,* "maybe we can lure the goblins into the water and hurt them?" *


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2021)

As the bunyip's roar dies down (likely a bit disappointed that nothing fell through the hole)... the sound seems to have alerted some others in this maze...

To your northeast, you can hear squeaks and snarling...
And at your northwest you hear in goblin 
"Huh, who fell this time? hehehe"

You see how a goblin strolls into view laughing a bit nervously to check on the hole. He freezes seeing you standing there...


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2021)

Initiative Order
*Rose 23*
Goblin A 17
Sayuri 16
Addo 11
Gorrendux 10
Mirenia 6


The goblin takes a second too long to react. Rose goes first! @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2021)

As Rose catches sight of the Goblin she takes aim at him with her longbow and takes a shot. 

Long Bow Attack: 
*Result:* 1d20 (9) + 11 Total: 20

Longbow Damage on Goblin: 
*Result:* 1d8 (6) + 3 Total: 9


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2021)

The goblin drops with a thud before it can raise the alarm. Rose had heard more voices coming from where he was coming from.

What do you do?

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @briaremma @Ronnam


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2021)

As Rose moves to the northeast, she looks at what might be some kind of "pen" area where several goblin-dogs are tied up here.

They seem to have been already alerted by the roar of the bunyip so when Rose takes a peek they quickly notice her presence and start yapping and growling at her. They try to get to her, but they can't move from where they are.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2021)

Almost at the same time, Rose hears the sound of leaves ruffling and a low growl. Through the bushes she can see some kind of medium sized black cat lies crouched down in wait just around the corner to her right.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2021)

Rose squats down slowly and makes a sucking sound with her tongue and teeth, kind of like a postalveolar click. She taps her fingers on the ground lightly saying in a soft voice to the others. *"Stay back, we've got a new friend over here I think,"* Rose says. 

She speaks to the creature in her native language. 
"Greetings."


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2021)

The big cat hisses loudly, more at the action than at the words. It doesn't seem to recognize what she's saying. It appears that it is...guarding that tunnel entrance.

From behind the cat, she hears someone speaking in goblin. 
What is it, Tangletooth?

The cat hisses again, louder.


_Oh no. STOP THEM! ATTACK!_


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2021)

The party hears a goblin shouting, somewhere behind the cougar. The cougar is preparing to pounce on Rose, but Gorrendux goes first.

Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21*
Tangletooth 15
Rose 13
Addo 10
Mirenia 9
Sayuri 9
Goblin????? 8


@Ronnam is up!


----------



## Ronnam (May 22, 2021)

Gorrendux steps up beside Rose and readies to stab the first enemy that enters his reach.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2021)

Rose explains to the others. *"The horse was probably brought this way to feed an animal, this big-cat (Rose doesn't know the word) belongs to someone as a companion,"* she says. 

Rose will target the big-cat, longbow attack: 
longbow attack, bullseye shot: 1d20 (1) + 13
Total: 14


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2021)

Gorrendux prepares and Rose lets an arrow fly, but the animal evades their attacks, manages to get to Rose and bites her ankle and tries to pull to trip her but it fails. Rose takes a step back leaving space to the others to attack.

Initiative Order
Gorrendux 21
Tangletooth 15
Rose 15
*Addo 10
Mirenia 9
Sayuri 9*
Goblin????? 8


@EvilMoogle @briaremma @Hidden Nin are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2021)

Mirenia takes a step to the side as she draws her longsword. Her voice cries out with a familiar triumphant ballad that urges her allies to victory.

(Inspire Courage 11/11, Standard Action, Draw Longsword, Move Action, and 5 foot step.)


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2021)

Rose damage from the last bite was -5 hp. @Cardboard Tube Knight 

Sayuri hits the creature with a well placed shot of her crossbow.

Initiative Order
Gorrendux 21
Tangletooth 15 (-4hp)
Rose 15 (-5HP)
*Addo 10*
Mirenia 9
Sayuri 9
Goblin????? 8

Addo is up @EvilMoogle


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2021)

Addo moves forward to engage but his strike can't connect with the nimble creature.

(He can give an adjacent ally a +2 AC as an immediate action if needed)


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2021)

For those who know goblin, you can hear somewhere beyond where the cougar used to be: 
_"Oh shit oh shit oh fuck, go go go"_ accompanied by casting (spellcraft DC17 
animal messenger) and then you see a hawk flying away carrying a red rag  through the briars tunnel to the north.


ROUND 2
Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (-5HP)*
Tangletooth 15 (-4hp)
Addo 10
Mirenia 9
Sayuri 9
Goblin????? 8

@Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight are up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2021)

Rose draws down on the creature, firing another shot at the creature and missing it. 

*Attack: 
longbow attack, bullseye shot:* 1d20 (2) + 13 + 1 Total: 16


----------



## Ronnam (May 23, 2021)

Gorrendux takes a 5-foot step back, then stabs at the big cat again, but he misses badly.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2021)

The cat roars and bites at Addo's ankles (-6HP) and he is tripped! The cat attempts to claw at him, but the armor covers him very well enough.

Initiative Order
Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (-5HP)
Tangletooth 15 (-4hp)
*Addo 10
Mirenia 9
Sayuri 9*
Goblin????? 8

@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @briaremma are up. (Sayuri may roll for her crit damage)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2021)

Addo stands up (provokes AoO) and attacks.  As he does he taps him self and mumbles a brief prayer, healing part of his wounds.


*Longsword attack*: 1d20 (12) + 6 *Total*: 18
*Longsword damage*: 1d8 (4) + 3 *Total*: 7
*Healing*: 1d6 (3) *Total*: 3


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2021)

Mirenia keeps her song up and maneuvers around the melee to take another swipe at the panther with her longsword.

Move Action to get into position, Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike, Standard action to attack.

*#Inspired Masterwork Longsword*: 1d20 (2) + 3 *Total*: 5


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2021)

Addo, stands up and he's biten while doing it (-8HP) and swings at the cat but misses.

After Sayuri's missed shot... suddenly Rose hears rustling just behind her. A goblin wielding a blade made out of flames shows up through the briars moving with ease as if they weren't there (woodland stride). He starts casting Entangle and the plants around them suddenly grow most of you. You must do a *Reflex save DC14.*


If you fail, the character is ensnared. Being entangled impedes movement, but does not entirely prevent it unless the bonds are anchored to an immobile object or tethered by an opposing force. An entangled creature moves at half speed, cannot run or , and takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls and a –4 penalty to . An  character who attempts to cast a spell must make a  check (DC 15 + spell level) or lose the spell.

*If the plants in the area are covered in thorns, those in the area take 1 point of damage each time they fail a save against the entangle or fail a check made to break free. 

@Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @Ronnam @EvilMoogle *Reflexes save please!


Round 3
Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (-5HP)*
Tangletooth 15 (-hp)
Addo 10 (-11hp)
Mirenia 9
Sayuri 9
Gogmurt 8


Gorrendux and Rose are up, they can attack but it will depend on their reflexes save if they get a penalty on them. Mirenia and Tangletooth are not in the area and are unaffected.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 24, 2021)

Rose shifts back until she is next to Sayuri, drawing her bowstring back and firing at the goblin all while managing to avoid being ensnared. 

*long bow attack (favored enemy, bullseye shot, inspire courage):* 
1d20 (4) + 9 + 2 + 4 + 1 Total: 20

*Dmg: 
Result: *1d8 (2) + 3 Total: 5

*Reflex Save: *
Result: 1d20 (20) + 7 Total: 27


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2021)

Updated the HP count.

Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21*
Rose 15 (26/31HP)
Tangletooth 15 (-12hp)
Addo 10 (16/27hp)
Mirenia 9
Sayuri 9
Gogmurt 8 (-5hp)

Gorrendux is up!


----------



## Ronnam (May 24, 2021)

Gorrendux again misses the big cat. "Damn," he mutters, as the lithe felines keeps dodging the Half-Orc's attacks. Giving up, he drops his spear, and rushes toward the Goblin spellcaster. He draws his mace as he moves.


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2021)

Tangletooth hisses at Addo, biting at his leg, tripping him again and then clawing at him. (-10hp Addo)


Initiative Order
Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (26/31HP)
Tangletooth 15 (-12hp)
*Addo 10 (6/27hp)
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)
Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)*
Gogmurt 8 (-5hp)

@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @briaremma are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2021)

Mirenia continues her song and places a hand onto Addo's shoulder, letting the music heal up some of his wounds.

(Cure Light Wounds as a Standard Action on Addo.)

*#Cure Light Wounds*: 1d8 (6) + 3 *Total*: 9


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 24, 2021)

Addo stands up again and calls upon Iomedae for protection before striking at the cat again.

*Longsword*: 1d20 (18) + 6 *Total*: 24
*Longsword*: 1d8 (6) + 2 *Total*: 8

(Move action: Stand (provokes AoO))
(Swift action: Cast Shield of Faith using Fervor, does not provoke AoO.  +2 deflection to AC for 3 minutes, rising Addo up to 23 AC)
(Standard action, attack)


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2021)

Tangletooth attempts to bite into Addo's arm as he stands up but finds only metal. He strikes the big cat with force and it yelps painfully. The cat looks bloodied but continues to fight as the goblin yells 
"Kill them! Bite them! Chew them!"

Initiative Order
Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (26/31HP)
Tangletooth 15 (-20hp)
Addo 10 (15/27hp)
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)
*Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)*
Gogmurt 8 (-5hp)

@briaremma  is up


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2021)

Sayuri moves out of the tangle and changes to her rapier. She tries to stab the goblin, but he is very nimble as well.

Seeing this, Gogmurt swings his flame blade at Sayuri but misses barely.

Round 4
Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (26/31HP)*
Tangletooth 15 (-20hp)
Addo 10 (15/27hp)
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)
Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)
Gogmurt 8 (-5hp)

Gorrendux and Rose are up!

@Cardboard Tube Knight  can shoot normally right now, but I would need a Reflex save at the end of her turn again to avoid getting entangled.


----------



## Ronnam (May 25, 2021)

Gorrendux swings at the robed Goblin with his heavy mace. At first he seems to miss, but then he catches the enemy on the backswing! With a loud grunt, the Half-Orc smacks the spellcaster solidly in the chest with his big mace.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2021)

The goblin squaks in surprise at Gorrendux's powerful blow, but he's still standing. He does look hurt, but seems to be gritting his teeth.

Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (26/31HP)*
Tangletooth 15 (-20hp)
Addo 10 (15/27hp)
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)
Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)
Gogmurt 8 (-17hp)

Updated Gogmurt's damage.  @Cardboard Tube Knight is up


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2021)

The arrow hits true! The cat hisses one last time and falls allowing Rose to move safely there.

"NOO! TANGLETOOTH! YOU PAY! I KILL YOU NOW!" Gogmurt yells in fury in common.


Initiative Order
Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (26/31HP)
Addo 10 (15/27hp) Entangled -2 atk, counts as difficult terrain
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)
Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)
Gogmurt 8 (-17hp)


@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @briaremma are up


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2021)

As the cat is dead, mirenia changes to her bow and uses arcane strike to try to hit the goblin

*Inspired bow*: 1d20 (4) + 4 *Total*: 8

Initiative Order
Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (26/31HP)
*Addo 10 (15/27hp) Entangled -2 atk, counts as difficult terrain*
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)
*Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)*
Gogmurt 8 (-17hp)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 25, 2021)

Addo wades through the vines to swing at the druid but isn't able to connect.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2021)

Sayuri tries her rapier again, but misses. It was very close.

Seeing the armored hulk still attacking, Gogmurt decides he needs to make him very dead quick and swings his blade of flames but Addo manages to evade him.


ROUND 5
Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21
Rose 15 (26/31HP)
Addo 10 (15/27hp) Entangled -2 atk, counts as difficult terrain
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)
Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)*
Gogmurt 8 (-17hp)


Everyone is up! @EvilMoogle @Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @briaremma @Ronnam


----------



## Ronnam (May 26, 2021)

Gorrendux keeps attacking the Goblin spellcaster, but his heavy mace whiffs air past his watermelon head. The Cleric growls in frustration.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 26, 2021)

Mirenia moves forward now that the panther has been put down, drawing a bead on one of the goblin dogs and firing.

*#Shoot Goblin Dog C*: 1d20 (19) + 4 *Total*: 23
*Result*: 1d6 (5) + 2 *Total*: 7

(Move action to move, Swift Action for Arcane Strike, Standard Action to fire bow at Goblin Dog C.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2021)

Addo attempts to strike again but the tangling vines make his strike go wide.


----------



## Trinity B (May 26, 2021)

May I join?


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2021)

Jezebel. said:


> May I join?


Let me send you a PM. 
Oh wait seems like you can't receive messages? Do you have a discord handle?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2021)

Rose takes aim at the druid, hoping to finish it off or at least stop it from attacking the others. She looses another arrow. 

*Attack: *
1d20 (4) + 14 *Total: *18 + 2 (for goblin) =* 20

Damage: 
Result: *1d8 (3) + 2
*Total:* 5 + 2 (for goblin) = *7*


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2021)

Sayuri and Rose manage to hit the goblin, who suddenly looks down on himself with a bit of panic. He's bleeding a lot... he gulps and glances to the briars, trying to escape into the bushes where they can't follow... but that provokes an attack of opportunity from Addo, Sayuri and Gorrendux.

ROUND 5
Initiative Order
*Gorrendux 21*
Rose 15 (26/31HP)*
Addo 10 (15/27hp) Entangled -2 atk, counts as difficult terrain*
Mirenia 9 (22/22 hp)*
Sayuri 9 (19/20hp)*
Gogmurt 8 (-31hp)

@EvilMoogle @Ronnam you get an AoO.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 26, 2021)

Addo struggles against the entangling vines as the goblin turns and lunges forward with keen precision magical sword catching the goblin about the neck and depositing his head neatly beside its body.  With a slow exhalation he pauses and seems to droop slightly, accumulated wounds clearly exacting their own effort on him.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2021)

Just as Addo strikes, Sayuri also finds an opening that drops the goblin into the path of the sword. The druid's head flies through the air and bounces off the bushes with a shocked expression still on his face.

Addo may leave the entangled area safely, although the area of effect doesn't disappear after the druid dies... Mirenia can tell it will take less than 4 minutes for the magic to clear.  

Now you can hear the sound of goblin voices yelling on the other side of the effect as well. 

The dogs are still yapping at you, tied to their post, so they are really not a problem for Rose to kill in the following rounds, pretty much like the zombies, it can be done easily from a distance.

*The 9 goblins have realized there are intruders in the maze and are waiting for the effect to clear to find you...

You have enough time to prepare and heal if you wish.

To keep things moving along and because they are MANY enemies, please post your preparations for 3-4min (if any) and then general tactics you wish to do for 5 rounds (including rolls).

What do you do?*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 26, 2021)

(( I posted some general thoughts in the Discord but I'll add my two bits here as well.

Addo's down 12hp, so he could use a heal if Gorrendux is willing.  He's got two more 1d6 "lay on hands" type abilities left but as he can use them as swift actions in combat I'd prefer to save them if possible.

Tactic wise I'd suggest we make a choke point about where Rose is currently on the map.  Ranged attackers should be able to pick apart goblins while we hold them.  Slight potential risk if something comes in from the bridge to attack from the East but I'm hoping we're good there.

Addo can bless if you guys think now is the time, would essentially give everyone a +1 to hit which would help with the numbers.  I'm kinda wondering about camping before we cross the bridge anyway, though that's probably a longer discussion.

Other than that combat wise Addo's pretty straight forward, hack and slash (+5 normally, +6 with bless or inspire).  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2021)

When the brambles break Addo will cast 'bless' on the party (+1 moral bonus to attack and saves vs. fear for 3 minutes).

He'll take position at the choke point and attack goblins that approach (either attacking or readying attacks as appropriate).

Longsword attack 1: 1d20 (9) + 6 Total: 15
Longsword Damage 1: 1d8 (2) + 2 Total: 4

Longsword attack 2: 1d20 (14) + 6 Total: 20
Longsword Damage 2: 1d8 (5) + 2 Total: 7

Longsword attack 3: 1d20 (3) + 6 Total: 9
Longsword Damage 3: 1d8 (8) + 2 Total: 10

Longsword attack 4: 1d20 (15) + 6 Total: 21
Longsword Damage 4: 1d8 (5) + 2 Total: 7

Longsword attack 5: 1d20 (15) + 6 Total: 21
Longsword Damage 5: 1d8 (1) + 2 Total: 3

(These include the above 'bless' but not any other party buffs like 'inspire courage')

If Addo goes below 50% HP he'll switch to full defense.

As always he can grant a +2 shield bonus to an adjacent ally as an immediate action.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 26, 2021)

Mirenia assists Rose in putting down the dogs from a safe distance, ceasing her song now that they're not in a pinch. Afterwards, she moves over to Addo and places a hand on his shoulder, singing a few quiet musical notes to mend his wounds. (Addo heals 11 HP) She suggests Addo, Sayuri, and Duncan form a wall in front of the choke point, and Gorrendux strike with his longspear from the pocket behind. Mirenia and Rose will fire their bows from the side tunnel to pick off goblins in the back...or front, either way.

That done, she takes up a spot near the back of their group and draws her shortbow, preparing to fight off the goblin horde with her fellows. She activates Arcane Strike each turn.

ROUND 1: Begin Inspiring Courage (7/11)
ROUND 2 - 5: Attack Goblins in the back.

*#Attack 1*: 1d20 (12) + 5 *Total*: 17
*#Attack 2*: 1d20 (*1*) + 5 *Total*: 6
*#Attack 3*: 1d20 (3) + 5 *Total*: 8
*#Attack 4*: 1d20 (15) + 5 *Total*: 20

*#Damage 1*: 1d6 (*6*) + 2 *Total*: 8
*#Damage 4*: 1d6 (5) + 2 *Total*: 7


----------



## briaremma (May 26, 2021)

Sayuri steps forward, in line with the others at the chokepoint, and sets herself to the bloody work of fighting off the horde. She has certainly learned a little something about goblin-slaying, in her short but illustrious adventuring career- she hits nearly every time, and the wounds are deep and deadly, the little rapier like a striking fang.

#rapier attack 1: 1d20 (11) + 7
Total: *18*
#damage 1: 1d6 (5) + 2
Total:* 7*

#rapier attack 2: 1d20 (12) + 7
Total: *19*
#damage 2: 1d6 (4) + 2
Total: *6*

#rapier attack 3: 1d20 (15) + 7
Total: *22*
#damage 3: 1d6 (6) + 2
Total: *8*

#rapier attack 4: 1d20 (20) + 7
Total: *27*
#crit confirm: 1d20 (18) + 7
Total: *25*
#damage crit: 2d6 (4, 1) + 2
Total: *7*

#rapier attack 5: 1d20 (6) + 7
Total: 13


----------



## Ronnam (May 27, 2021)

Before the Goblins get close, Gorrendux will channel the holy energy of Pharasma. As bits of white radiance flow through and around Gorrendux and his holy symbol of Pharasma, each of his friends feel the soothing energy of his goddess, bestowing *6 healing* to all PCs. Then, he picks up his longspear, and readies for the Goblin advance. Gorrendux will probably stand behind Addo, in case he needs some healing...

1st round: hits AC 22, 8 piercing damage
2nd round: hits AC 23, 5 piercing damage
3rd round: hits AC 24, 8 piercing damage
4th round: hits AC 23, 3 piercing damage
5th round: hits AC 20, 4 piercing damage

(All of my attacks included the bonuses from _Bless _and _Inspire Courage_, so if either effect is interrupted, that would reduce the above numbers.)

(Finally, if any PC's drop below 25% HP during the fight, please substitute one of those attacks for a _Cure Light Wounds_ which the Game Master can roll for me: 1d8+4 healing. Thank you!)


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2021)

The party regroups in this area, healing and moving into position to allow one or two goblins at the time. When they come around the chamber into view their eyes are wild in frenzy. 


"Kill the longshanks! Ripnugget will praise us! Ripnugget will see we are strong! We are true warriors!!" they shout in goblin. 

What comes next can only be described as a goblin bloodbath. They have thrown any kind of tactics or self-preservation out of the window. They MUST kill you, somehow. They rush to you waving their dogslicers... but just as they step closer, they are either surprised by Gorrendux's spear or by Sayuri's rapier. They practically climb over the bodies of their kin as if they had nothing else to lose to continue fighting to try to bring any of you down. A few of them manage to catch Sayuri in her leg and side (-4), while another finds an opening through Addo's armor (-4)... just to be hacked the next second.

The brutal fight ends... you are left in silence. You don't hear anything else except perhaps for the growl of the bunyip's hole... 

((Took 3 rounds, for Mirenia's count of her inspire courage))


----------



## Ronnam (May 27, 2021)

As the battle rages, Gorrendux snarls and lashes out time and time again with his longspear, now drenched in Goblin blood. Inspired by Mirenia's lovely voice, Gorrendux successfully lands stab after stab. 

When the battle ends, he tries to wipe off his long weapon on a nearby shrub. "Astounding.... why did they fight so madly? What is possessing these little fools? I take no pleasure in slaying all these foul Goblins. Perhaps they fear a tyrant mightily. Ah, what a waste. *Mirenia*, thank you once again for your encouraging words and voice."


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2021)

At this point it's been about 5 minutes since Gogmurt sent an Animal Message ahead. So you can safely assume the goblins are alerted. 

*What do you wish to do?*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2021)

Mirenia slowly drops the arrow she had prepared back into its quiver, taking a deep breath and glancing around at the others. She smiles at Gorrendux somewhat distractedly, then nods, moving back towards the bridge to inspect the response across. "We can only move three at a time across the bridge, but it's safe to say someone has been alerted...I was hoping for a less conspicuous entrance than this, but it's not...hopeless. Let's catch our breath and wait to see how they respond."


----------



## Vergil (May 27, 2021)

"Hey guys, did i miss any...." Duncan looks at the dead goblins around the party, "wow..thats pretty impressive. "


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2021)

Mirenia moves closer towards the entrance of the bridge to get a clearer look at the island and gauge the current response to the alarm raised. "Welcome back, Duncan."

*#Perception*: 1d20 (10) + 8 *Total*: 18


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2021)

As Mirenia carefully approaches the bridge from the security of the tunnel, she takes in the layout of the place. The fort is... seriously impressive. She has never seen a building by goblin being this well constructed... but at a "closer" look, she notices the one floor fort is pretty old and reminds her of old Cheliaxian settler structures she had seen closer to Korvosa. What she can gather is that this was made for medium sized creatures and likely the goblin took over this place from the original inhabitants a long time ago. Which is seriously impressive that the whole thing hasn't burnt down already because it's made out of wood and goblins tend to be a bit of pyromaniacs. The breeze from the sea and humidity of the area seems to be the main reason this place has survived this long.
​
Mirenia sees there's 4 goblins and  4 goblin dogs by the double door entrance and notices movement in the little "watchtowers". There's a goblin commando watching down closely on each tower.

"LONGSHANKS! THERE THEY ARE!!" one of the commandos yells and Mirenia sees an arrow land at her feet. Then the goblins with the dogs shoot as well... one is very lucky and gets her in the shoulder. (-3)  (surprise round)


ROUND 1
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
*Rose 20*
Commando B 19
Goblin Dog D 17
Goblin D 17
Mirenia 16
Gorrendux 16
Goblin A 15
Goblin Dog C 13
Goblin B 11
Duncan 10
Goblin Dog B 10
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8
Commando A 5


Goblin C laughs and yells an order to the goblin dogs. 
"HAHA it only one longshank! We win this easy! HAHA! GO BITE BITE BITE BITE" then lets go another arrow but even then misses.

@Cardboard Tube Knight is up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2021)

Rose makes her way back around the thicket, readying an arrow in her bow for whatever is next. She doesn't quite make it to catch up to Mirenia, but takes her shot anyway. 

*Longbow Attack, fired at 125 ft: 
Result:* 1d20 (15) + 9 - 2 + 2 + 1
*Total:* 25

*Damage: 
Result: *1d8 (8) + 3
*Total:* 11


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2021)

Goblin E squacks with an arrow to the back of his throat while he was cheering his friends and falls to the ground. 


Commando B does not have a clear shot so he readies his bow in case he sees any longshanks. (readied shot to anyone stepping on red squares this round with hit AC18 for -4dmg )

One of the dogs runs down the bridge right up to Mirenia but luckily doesn't have enough in him to manage a bit.
Goblin D decides his thing is melee and runs after the dog to kill the longshanks.



ROUND 1
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
Rose 20
Commando B 19
Goblin Dog D 17
Goblin D 17
*Mirenia 16*
*Gorrendux 16*
Goblin A 15
Goblin Dog C 13
Goblin B 11
Duncan 10
Goblin Dog B 10
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8
Commando A 5

Gorrendux and Mirenia are up! @Hidden Nin @Ronnam


----------



## Ronnam (May 27, 2021)

As Gorrendux moves toward Mirenia and the sounds of Goblins, he draws his light crossbow. Careful not to hit Mirenia, he takes a shot at the Goblin Dog next to the bard, but misses pitifully.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2021)

Mirenia stows her shortbow and draws her longsword in one smooth motion, before striking down at the goblin dog with her longsword. She then takes a step back to get out of range of its claws, at least for a moment.

*#Blessed Longsword*: 1d20 (18) + 3 *Total*: 21
*#Damage*: 1d8 (3) *Total*: 3

(Move action to stow shortbow, BAB +1 so drawing longsword as a free action, swift action to activate Arcane Strike, standard action to hit goblin dog, and 5 foot step away.)


----------



## soulnova (May 27, 2021)

Goblin A moves 30ft down the bridge and shoots. "NYEH!" But the arrow doesn't fall anywhere near her.
A second dog runs down the precarious fragile bridge and the two goblins kind of go "WHOA". The dogs arrives at the first one's side ready to fight.

ROUND 1
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
Rose 20
Commando B 19
Goblin Dog D 17 (-3)
Goblin D 17
*Mirenia 16*
*Gorrendux 16*
Goblin A 15
Goblin Dog C 13
Duncan 10
Goblin Dog B 10
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8
Commando A 5

@Vergil is up!


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2021)

Duncan moves and shoots a ray of frost at one of the dogs but fails. 

A third dog double moves down the bridge to reach his friends.

Addo casts lesser blessings of war and moves into the tunnel.


ROUND 1
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
Rose 20
Commando B 19
Goblin Dog D 17 (-3)
Goblin D 17
Mirenia 16
Gorrendux 16
Goblin A 15
Goblin Dog C 13
Duncan 10
Goblin Dog B 10
*Sayuri 9*
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8
Commando A 5

@briaremma is up!


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2021)

Sayuri moves into the tunnel and shoots at the goblin dog that was already wounded but misses.

The last dog finishes crossing the bridge. The two goblins there hold to the ropes, fearing for a second that the bridge will fall but holds right now.

Goblin Commando barely has a visual of Gorrendux, but he's too far away and his shot misses as well.

Round 2 starts

Goblin C moves into the bridge and shoots from there at Mirenia, and even if with this distance he manages to get her in the shoulder (-2DMG)


ROUND 2
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
*Rose 20*
Commando B 19
Goblin Dog D 17 (-3)
Goblin D 17
Mirenia 16 (17/22)
Gorrendux 16
Goblin A 15
Goblin Dog C 13
Duncan 10
Goblin Dog B 10
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8
Commando A 5

@Cardboard Tube Knight is up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2021)

Rose steadies her next against her bow string and levels it at the Goblin standing on the bridge (Goblin D). She raises her bow up just a hair, taking into account his movement and the distance. If he doesn't slow down or speed up her arrow will meet him where she's aimed it. She looses the arrow in a low, round arc.


*Attack:*
(bullseye shot, favored enemy, bless) 1d20 (20) + 13 + 2 + 1
*Total: 36

Confirm: *
Result: 1d20 (6) + 12 + 2 + 1
*Total: 21

Damage: *
Result: 1d8 (1) + 3 Total: 4 + 2 = *6*
Result: 1d8 (1) + 3 Total: 4 + 2 = *6*
Result: 1d8 (2) + 3 Total: 5 + 2 = *7

Total: 19*


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2021)

The goblin never had a chance. The arrow perforates his skull and spills his brains over the flimsy bridge, the bleeding body tumbles down into the waves below... Goblin A and Goblin C hesitate for a second, gulping.

The commando above yells at them to don't think to run or he will shoot them. He can't still get a line of sight on any one and can't really move position.

Dog D tries to go for Mirenia's ankles but she moves her foot just in time.



ROUND 2
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
Rose 20
Commando B 19
Goblin Dog D 17 (-3)
*Mirenia 16 (17/22)
Gorrendux 16*
Goblin A 15
Goblin Dog C 13
Duncan 10
Goblin Dog B 10
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8
Commando A 5

@Hidden Nin @Ronnam are up!


----------



## Ronnam (May 29, 2021)

Gorrendux takes a shot at a Goblin Dog with his light crossbow, but misses. Then he uses a move action to switch weapons to longspear.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2021)

Mirenia takes a step to the side and belts out a *Chord of Shards* at the group of goblin dogs (A, B, C,D) in front of her (*DC 14 Reflex Save* or they take *10 piercing damage*) before switching out her longsword for her shortbow. "Less than three on the bridge or else," she mutters to the party.

*#Chord of Shards*: 2d6 (4, *6*) *Total*: 10

(Five foot step to the side, Standard Action to cast Chord of Shards, Move Action swap longsword with shortbow.)


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2021)

Mirenia casts the chord of shards killing the dog in front of her and making the others flinch in pain. They did NOT like that and in fact seem hesitant now to approach. 

Goblin A moves foward and shoots at the singing lady but fails. He yells at the dogs to bite, bite, bite!

Dog C launches forward and manages to get Mirenia in the hand. (( FORT SAVE DC 12  or allergic reaction))

Allergic Reaction (Ex)​A goblin dog’s dander is highly irritating to all creatures save those with the goblinoid subtype. A non-goblinoid creature damaged by a goblin dog’s bite, who deals damage to a goblin dog with a natural weapon or unarmed attack, or who otherwise comes into contact with a goblin dog (including attempts to grapple or ride the creature) must make a DC 12  save or break out in an itching rash. A creature affected by this rash takes a –2 penalty to Dexterity and  for 1 day (multiple allergic reactions do not stack). _Remove disease_ or any magical healing removes the rash instantly. This is a disease effect. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Duncan moves and swings at the dog, taking it down with a powerful blow.

Dog B steps forward over its fallen kin and tries to bite Duncan unsuccessfully. 




ROUND 2
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
Rose 20
Commando B 19
Goblin Dog D 17 (-3)
Mirenia 16 (17/22)
Gorrendux 16
Goblin A 15
Duncan 10
Goblin Dog B 10
*Sayuri 9
Addo 9*
Goblin Dog A 8
Commando A 5

@briaremma and @EvilMoogle are up


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2021)

Addo strikes the dog and with the power of inspiration is able to bring it down.

Sayuri tries to shoot at the dog that's left but misses.

The remaining dog also tries to bite Duncan without success.

Goblin commando A brings up his bow again to shoot at Mirenia and hits! (-2)

Round 3 

Goblin C shoots an arrow to Duncan but falls short.





ROUND 3
Initiative Order
Goblin C 24
*Rose 20*
Commando B 19
Mirenia 16 (15/22)
Gorrendux 16
Goblin A 15
Duncan 10
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8 (-5)
Commando A 5

Rose is up! @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2021)

Rose aims out at the bridge, trying to take a chance at another of the Goblins.

*Attack:
Longbow Attack: *1d20 (3) + 13 + 2 + 1
*Total: *19

*Damage: 
Result: *1d8 (7) + 3
*Total: *10


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2021)

Rose kills Goblin C!

Commando B grows frustrated because no one has come forward to the area he can shoot and leaves his post... you cannot see where he goes.

At this point... you hear a roar. The bunyip has left its cave, smelling the blood of the goblins in the water. Goblin A screams in surprise but doesn't slip. 

ROUND 3
Initiative Order
Rose 20
*Mirenia 16 (15/22)
Gorrendux 16*
Goblin A 15
Duncan 10
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8 (-5)
Commando A 5


@Hidden Nin @Ronnam are up!


----------



## Ronnam (May 30, 2021)

The sound of the bunyip's roar makes the Half-Orc cock his ear to one side, and shiver a bit at the strange sound. But the strangeness of the situation does not deter him. He steps forward and casts _Cure Light Wounds _on *Mirenia* for 6 hp restored.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 30, 2021)

Mirenia looks to Gorrendux and offers him a thankful smile and nod as he mends some of her wounds, but more importantly, heals that ghastly rash. Refocusing, she knocks an arrow and draws a bead on the goblin remaining on the bridge before firing.

(Standard Action to shoot Goblin A, Swift Action for Arcane Strike.)

*#Blessed Shortbow*: 1d20 (14) + 4 *Total*: 18
*#Arcane Damage*: 1d6 (4) + 1 *Total*: 5


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2021)

Goblin A looks at his wounds and starts to panic. He shoots an arrow again and it's making his way back to the fort.


ROUND 3
Initiative Order
Rose 20
Mirenia 16 (21/22)
Gorrendux 16
Goblin A 15 (-5hP)
*Duncan 10*
*Sayuri 9*
*Addo 9*
Goblin Dog A 8 (-5)
Commando A 5


@Vergil @EvilMoogle @briaremma are up!


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2021)

Addo misses his swing.


ROUND 3
Initiative Order
Rose 20
Mirenia 16 (21/22)
Gorrendux 16
Goblin A 15 (-5hP)
*Duncan 10
Sayuri 9*
Addo 9
Goblin Dog A 8 (-5)
Commando A 5

@Vergil @briaremma are up.


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2021)

Duncan has managed to stay relatively rash free through this encounter and so decides to hit it with a ray of frost again.


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2021)

Duncan casts Ray of Frost on the dog, provoking an attack of opportunity. The dog bites his hand (-7 Duncan). He passes his save for that bite.

Sayuri shoots again at the dog and kill it before it can bite Duncan again.
)

Commando A realizes Gorrendux is a healer and shoots at him, missing barely.


ROUND 3
Initiative Order
*Rose 20*
*Mirenia 16 (21/22)*
*Gorrendux 16*
Goblin A 15 (-5hP)
Duncan 10 (16/23)
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Commando A 5

@Ronnam @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 31, 2021)

Mirenia moves forward steadily with her shortbow still drawn. Pinching an eye shut, she points her forefinger with the hand that grips the bow, before loosing one more arrow into the back of the retreating goblin, arcane energies imbuing her shot.

(Standard Action to Attack, Move action to move forward 30 feet, Swift Action for Arcane Strike)

*#Blessed Shortbow*: 1d20 (14) + 4 *Total*: 18
*#Arcane Damage*: 1d6 (4) + 1 *Total*: 5


----------



## Ronnam (May 31, 2021)

"Nice shot," Gorrendux says as he moves toward the enemy. Then he switches weapon to his light crossbow.

As he does so, his eyes scan the dangerous landscape before him, wary for incoming arrows. Gorrendux looks at the rope bridge for a moment, and quickly surmises it's not entirely safe as-is. "Careful everyone! Stay off the bridge until we can tighten the ropes!" he says loudly to the team.


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2021)

Goblin A drops dead, falling into the jaws of a very full bunyip below.


ROUND 3
Initiative Order
*Rose 20*
*Mirenia 16 (21/22)*
*Gorrendux 16*
Goblin A 15 (-5hP)
Duncan 10 (16/23)
Sayuri 9
Addo 9
Commando A 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2021)

Rose hurries forward, weaving between the members of her group and slotting into the space between Addo and Gorrendux, her bow at the ready as she sets her sight on the perched commando. Her movement will make the shot a little harder, but being closer will also make it so she's not firing past her bow's intended distance. 

She looses an arrow at the commando, letting it fly in a level arc over the bridge and toward the building. 

*Attack on Commando with Longbow: *1d20 (5) + 9 + 2 + 1 Total: *17
Result:* 1d8 (7) + 3 Total: *10*


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2021)

Rose gets the commando on the shoulder, close to the neck.  The commando yells in pain but doesn't fall.

ROUND 4
Initiative Order
Rose 20
Mirenia 16 (21/22)
Gorrendux 16
*Duncan 10 (16/23)*
*Sayuri 9*
*Addo 9*
Commando A 5


@Vergil @briaremma @EvilMoogle are up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2021)

Addo moves forrward towards the bridge with his shield held high against the archer.  He's wary of crossing the bridge yet, especially while under fire, so he'll defend himself and his companions for the moment.

(Can give +2 Shield to anyone that's adjacent to him)

(Full defense and War Blessing defense, AC is 26 until his next turn)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2021)

Sayuri moves forward and now she can see the commando on the little watch-post. She lines up her crossbow and manages to hit him even at that distance dropping him.

END OF COMBAT


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 1, 2021)

Holstering his light crossbow, Gorrendux moves up to try to secure the rope bridge better. "That was.... a lot of Goblins," he says with a heavy sigh. "Is anyone wounded?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2021)

Gorrendux sees most of them have a wound or two. Duncan, Rose, Addo and himself are the most hurt. He's able to tie up and secure the bridge. He thinks it should hold up pretty well now.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 1, 2021)

Addo looks at the bridge a bit skeptically before resigning himself.  "I'll go first, keep your eyes pealed for the goblins that got away."  He mutters a brief prayer for _guidance_ then crosses the hopefully reinforced-enough bridge.

((He'll also change his blessing of war to +1 saves for now, probably until it wears off as there should only be a few rounds left))


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 1, 2021)

Gorrendux says a prayer to Pharasma, channeling her holy powers, bestowing *10 hp healing* on each PC.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2021)

Addo walks over the bridge carefully. He catches glimpses of the bunyip bellow, finishing chomping on the three goblins that fell... it doesn't seem too interested on you anymore, but stays around just in case another snack drops to him. Addo makes it through without further problems.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2021)

"Thank you, Mr. Tallowscar," Mirenia says as Gorrendux blesses the party with some opportune healing. She looks to the bridge next, opting to walk across it after one or two others have done so first. Moving up to one of the doors, she places her lens over the keyhole (if any) and then casts Sift to get a look inside before opening it.

*#Sift*: 1d20 (3) + 5 *Total*: 8


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2021)

Addo could hear the voices of a goblin barking orders and movement on the other side of the door. He prepares himself.

Mirenia can't see anything on the other side. It seems like the keyhole is busted. The door is not locked, just closed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2021)

As they near the door Rose pauses, putting four arrows in between her teeth and biting to hold them in mouth. She readies one against how bowstring waiting for whatever is on the other side of the door. More Goblins, probably. 

*Attack Rolls (-2 if not a Goblin):
Result:* 1d20 (12) + 13 + 2 *Total: 27
Result: *1d20 (7) + 13 + 2 *Total: 22
Result:* 1d20 (13) + 13 + 2 *Total: 28
Result: *1d20 (8) + 13 + 2 *Total: 23
Result:* 1d20 (12) + 13 + 2 *Total: 27

Damage Rolls (-2 if not aimed at Goblins):
Result:* 1d8 (7) + 2 *Total: 9
Result:* 1d8 (2) + 2 *Total: 4
Result:* 1d8 (1) + 2 *Total: 3
Result:* 1d8 (2) + 2* Total: 4
Result: *1d8 (8) + 2 *Total: 10*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2021)

The group prepares and the door is open. And YES there's a large group of goblins ready for you on the other side!

Like with the bottleneck, I'll require 5 rounds of actions.


Initiative Order
Commando B
Goblin D
Goblin B
Goblin E
Rose
Goblin A
Goblin F
Goblin G
Goblin C
Suraak
Gorrendux
Goblin H
Addo
Mirenia


@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Ronnam

@Yami Munesanzun you may roll 5 times for STR check to breakout of your bonds and 4 rounds of attacks in case you manage get free and move out to engange. Yelling/Calling for help is a free action.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 2, 2021)

Addo will renew his lesser blessing of war before opening the door, as soon as he recovers he'll strike at the closest goblins.  He'd prefer to choke them at the door but will move if the others insist.

Round 1 19+6=25 (threat) 17+6=23 (confirm) // 7+2=9 (damage), 1+2=3 (crit damage)
Round 2 1+6=7 (fumble)
Round 3 9+6=15 // 3+2=5
Round 4 8+6=14 // 4+2=6
Round 5 3+6=9 // 6+2=8


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 2, 2021)

*Escape Artist: 1d20 +6 = 25*
Breaking from the shoddily-knotted rope that had previously, for lack of a better word, bound his arms and legs together, the Tiefling rose to his feet. Standing at an already rather imposing 7ft4in., this one had taken to walking on the balls of his feet, adding at least another solid inch to his stature. The room he was held in reeked of iron and flesh, and not necessarily fresh.

Before him was a door, and judging by the cracked spacing between the actual door and its dilapidated frame, it wasn't locked...or even well-anchored, for that matter.

The door swings open and he cautiously peeks outside the meat locker, but luckily for the Tiefling, his captor's attention seems to currently be focused elsewhere...Not-too-nearby, he could hear the angry if-not-sonewhat panicked screeches if the goblins nearby. The Tiefling carefully creeps from the ruined doorway...

*Stealth Roll: 1d20 +9 = 29*


*Spoiler*: _Attack Rolls_ 



*ATK Roll #1: 1d20 +3 = 7
ATK Roll #2: 1d20 +3 = 21
ATK Roll #3: 1d20 +3 = 9
ATK Roll #4: 1d20 +3 = 5*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2021)

Mirenia begins to Inspire Courage Round 1 before switching to her longsword and moving to block the entrance along with Addo. Then she begins to strike out at the goblins with blade, singing all the while in a sort of rhythmic swordplay form.

Round 1: Inspire Courage, Switching from Shortbow to Longsword.
Round 2 to 5: Arcane Strike, Attack with Longsword.

Attacks
1d20 (12) + 4 = 16 (Hit)
1d20 (9) + 4 = 13
1d20 (16) + 4 = 20 (Hit)
1d20 (11) + 4 = 15

Damage
1d8 (*8*) + 1 = 9
1d8 (6) + 1 = 7


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2021)

Round 1
As soon as the doors are opened the commando starts by firing an arrow that goes wide. Goblin E attempts to slash at Mirenia just but fails. Goblin B has better luck with his bow and gets Addo with a crit (-8 ADDO). Goblin D misses.

Rose drops the goblin immediately in front of Addo.

A second arrow manages to find its mark with Addo (-3).

Suddenly, a shadow comes out of a room behind the goblins. They don't seem to notice this.


Gorrendux tries to stab them but is unable to.

A goblin steps over the one Rose killed taken his place in front of Addo but his swing is not enough to pierce the armor. 


Addo absolutely destroy the goblin at his north.

Mirenia starts her song. 

Sayuri cover addo and drops a goblin as well. THAT'S THREE!




Round 2

Commando doesn't like big longshank in armor and fires avery well target arrow (-1 Addo) but provokes an AoO, Suraak decks him behind the head with a powerful blow but it is not enough to bring him down. He turns around surprised. "Demon escaped!" he yells in goblin.


Goblin B turns around and shoots at Suraak. (-1 Suraak)
Goblin E does a 5ft step to Addo and attempts to KIIIIILL!!! He fails.

Rose, seeing the newcommer punching the troupe's leader, decides she should help bring him down. The Commando gets an arrow on his back but it is still not enough to bring him down. 



Goblin A steps away careful from the "DEMON! HE'S EVERYWHERE!" and fails to shoot him.
Goblin G keeps his focus on Addo... it doesn't work.
Goblin C for his part does hit (-2 Addo)

Suraak decides he has had enough of these goblins. He punches the commando's face killing him.

Gorrendux strikes one of the goblins with his spear and Sayuri helps finishing him off.




Round 3 
Goblin B moves away from Suraak shooting but not connecting.
Goblin E sees Addo is bleeding and feels like he can make it. He can kill the longshank!... but his swing lacks a bit of more force. 

Rose frowns at that goblin and decides to shoot him. (-3)

Goblin A looks at the commander dead in the floor and starts panicking. He shoots at suraak, and fails.

Goblin G is crazy good with his bow and gets another crit on Addo (-4)

Suraak follow the goblin A but is not able to land a punch.

Addo finishes off the goblin in front of him and moves to flank with the ...tielfing monk?
Mirenia enter the room... there are only three goblins left! But she misses her attack. Gorrendux also enters the doorway.

Sayuri shoots Goblin G on the eye and kills him instantly.




Round 4

Goblin B gulps and tries to attack mirenia but fails.
Rose thinks it's time to end this. She shoots Goblin A but fails to drop him in one go.

Goblin A is flanked and brings out his dogslicer menacingly. But doesn't do anything. He manages to avoid Suraak's punches but not Gorrendux spear. Goblin B realizes too late he should have run, but no, Ripnugget said longshanks weak, longshanks don't know we are many. And that's the last thing he thinks as Mirenia cuts his head off.


End of Combat

Only ones hurt are Suraak (29/30) and Addo (10/27).

Now you stand in the room with a tiefling with with no weapons and wearing a simple outfit. 

Suraak, the party in front of you consist on an Aasimar in armor, a half-orc, a human woman, an elven archer and a young girl with read head.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 2, 2021)

The Aasimar in heavy armor pauses a moment at the end of the fighting to carefully work one of the arrows from a joint in his armor before carefully considering the new addition.  "You fight goblins, I'm going to hope that makes you a friend?  The man has a polite tone though this might be at odds with the mix of different bloods (including his own) that are currently staining his armor.

"Addo Venatinus of Iomedae," he says with a cautious - and weary - bow.  "We've come to stop a great evil that threatens this area."  He pauses, clearly inviting the man a moment to gather and introduce himself.


----------



## briaremma (Jun 2, 2021)

"Huh. Yeah, and you better not be the evil, buddy." Sayuri mutters, a little impolitely, giving the tiefling a skeptically questioning sort of look, before she turns her attention to Mirenia, asks:

"Tsuyo say anything about our new friend here? He one of Nualia's bunch?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2021)

Mirenia keeps her distance and focus on the newly arrived tiefling. She doesn't seem hostile but she's hesitant and not nearly as inviting as Addo. "Nothing about a tiefling that fought with his bare hands..." she murmurs back to Sayuri in *Tian*. "But there's a chance this is the mercenary he mentioned."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 3, 2021)

Without so much as uttering a single word in response the Tiefling slowly makes his way amongst the group as they talked amongst themselves, silently eyeing each of them. Twice he stoops over slightly, as if to examine the individual in question more closely - similar in an uncanny sense to how an animal might move in closer to inspect an unfamiliar individual, before ultimately backing off. 

Finishing his rounds of the group, as if satisfied, the Tiefling stands directly across from the Aasimar - indeed his immediate opposite, and not just in race.

Finally the Tiefling spoke, even though he was clearly somewhat hesitant to, but even then only revealing his name. *". . .Sura'ak"*. His voice was, as one might stereotypically expect from a _demon_, gravelly and mildly offputting.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 3, 2021)

Mirenia takes a step back as Sura'ak approaches with her longsword raised, and is similarly defensive of Sayuri when he makes his rounds. She stays facing the tiefling at all times, watching him in silence.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 3, 2021)

"Greetings, *Sura'ak*," the Half-Orc says warily as he wipes blood off his cold iron speartip on some nearby foliage. "I am Gorrendux, cleric of Pharasma. What brought you to this Goblin warren?" He searches the dead Goblins too, especially any apparent leaders.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2021)

The goblins seem to carry the usual leather armor, dogslicer and short bow combo. The commando has a mwk horsechopper, a shortbow, a studded leather and a potion of cure light wounds. You assume the first commando body should have the same... but his corpse must be still on the "watchtower". 

Perception checks from everyone.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 3, 2021)

Gorrendux wrinkles his nose at the sight of the Goblin weapons, but informs the party, "This weapon does not appear as crude as the others. I think they call them 'horsechoppers' if anyone is interested. And here, Addo, it looks like you could use this potion." He hands the _potion of cure light wounds_ to Addo.

He looks around, doesn't notice much else of interest at the moment. He keeps an eye on the Tiefling stranger.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 3, 2021)

Addo takes the potion but hesitates in drinking it just yet.  He points at one of the doors and speaks, "sounds like more dogs through here."

Is it possible to jury rig something so that the door would only open a crack and any dogs inside might be addressed where they're unable to reach out?  (Some sort of brace or door jam or something?  If only we had a skilled carpenter with masterwork tools  )


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 3, 2021)

Responding to the half-orc with a solitary grunt as acknowledgement, Sura'ak looks over in the direction that Addo motions towards.

In turn, Sura'ak motions over to the room he had previously emerged from. *"A door loose on its hinges might be used to construct a barricade...leads to a meat locker."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2021)

Rose makes her introduction, but never actually lowers her bow. Not because of the newcomer, but because of the sound of Goblin Dogs coming from a nearby room. 

She glances to Addo as she checks her arrow and supplies.* "We may soon find our fill of Goblins, it seems. One wonders how many more of the pests could the tribe conceivably have." *


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2021)

Addo doesn't really see a way to jam the door properly. There are two sets of closed double doors here. 

The one to the west you can assume to lead to the "watchpost" where Commando B was trying to shoot.
The one to the north appears to lead to the heart of the fort. 
There are a number of single doors here as well.

From the recollections of what Tsuto said about the fort... she recalls there should be two stairs in level that lead to the ruins below.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 4, 2021)

Nodding at *Rose*, Gorrendux grumbles, "Let's open this door here, where we can hear the dogs. We might as well take care of 'em now, lest they attack us from behind if we go a different direction." The Half-Orc has his cold iron longspear at the ready.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 4, 2021)

*"Ensuring an accessible route of escape should take priority. . .it would appear these Goblins do not secure their doors, makes for ambushes to be further undemanding."*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2021)

As Addo and Gorrendux open up the door, they immediately see a small "patio" with no ceiling, where 4 goblin dogs are yapping at the door of a meager shed. Even from here you can quickly realize what has the dogs so riled up. Through the missing planks of the wall of this shed, you can notice something big and black moving, then hear the sound of angry hooves.

Shadowmist neighs in distress and kicks the door again, trying to break free... unsuccessfully. The warhorse sounds desperate.

The dogs haven't noticed you yet. You have a surprise round.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 4, 2021)

"The horse," Gorrendux whispers as he jogs into the courtyard-type area, ready for battle!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2021)

Addo steps into the room and readies to attack the first dog that moves into range.

Longsword attack: 11+5=16 (+1 if bless is still ongoing)
Longsword damage: 6+2=8


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2021)

Rose moves next to Gorrendux, standing to his right. Bow ready. She fires at one of the dogs. 

*Attack: *
Longbow attack: 1d20 (8) + 9
*Total: 17
Damage: *
Result: 1d8 (1) + 1 *Total: 2*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 4, 2021)

Mirenia takes a step forward and then draws a bead with her shortbow, trying to thread the needle through the door. She only manages to shatter an arrow against the door, however.

*#Shortbow Thread the Needle*: 1d20 (5) + 4 *Total*: 9


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2021)

Round 1
Dog D tries to bite at Suraak but fails.
Dog A goes for Addo but luckily he just finds steel.



Round 1
Initiative Order
Dog D 18
Dog A 15
Rose 15
Mirenia 14
Addo 13
Gorrendux 12
Sayuri 11
Dob B 9
Suraak 7

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @Ronnam @briaremma @EvilMoogle are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 5, 2021)

Mirenia produces a durable cold iron arrow and draws a bead on the dog towards the back, firing towards its flank.

(Standard Action to attack Goblin Dog B, Swift Action for Arcane Strike.)

*#Shortbow*: 1d20 (13) + 4 *Total*: 17
*Result: 1d6 (4) + 1 Total: 5*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2021)

Addo engages the nearest dog.

*Blessed Longsword*: 1d20 (7) + 6 *Total*: 13
*Longsword*: 1d8 (*8*) + 2 *Total*: 10


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2021)

Dog C falls to Addo's sword.
Dog B is pretty wounded by Mirenia's shot.


Round 1
Initiative Order
*Dog D 18 (-8hp)
Rose 15*
Mirenia 14
Addo 13
*Gorrendux 12
Sayuri 11*
*Dob B 9 (-5hp)*
Suraak 7

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @briaremma are up!


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 5, 2021)

"We're on our way Shadowmist!" Gorrendux reassures the horse as he stabs Goblin Dog D through the neck, and it falls to the ground in a sputtering, bloody mess. Then the Half-Orc hustles by Addo to stand shoulder to shoulder with the warpriest, putting Goblin Dog B within reach of Gorrendux's deadly longspear.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2021)

Only dog B remains.

As Gorrendux calls for the horse, Shadowmist kicks again at the door in fury. This close, Gorrendux can see the wild eyed horse turning frantically inside the shed.


Round 1
Initiative Order
*Rose 15*
Mirenia 14
Addo 13
*Gorrendux 12
Sayuri 11
Dob B 9 (-5hp)*
Suraak 7

@Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma are up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2021)

Rose fired at the final goblin dog, studying her surroundings.

**Result**: 1d20 (14) + 4
**Total**: 18


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2021)

Even from here, she can tell the horse is pretty wounded and from the way it's behaving you can tell it is dehydrated and hasn't eaten in a while. He's scared, angry, starving. When the dog is dealt with you know it won't be safe to let the horse out without calming it and feeding it first. (food+handle animal)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2021)

Sayuri finishes off the remaining goblin dog. The horse still seems unable to breakdown the door.


What do you do?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 6, 2021)

Remaining in the back for the short duration of this scuffle, Sura'ak eyed this _brash _group of adventurers in relative silence, save for a stifled grunt when one of the goblin dogs lunged towards him - and failed.

One would suppose that these...hounds find _fresher_ meat more appealing, rather than meat hung up to dry for who-knows-how-long; perhaps the smell of stagnated blood on him hid his own scent for a short while before the one dog noticed him, and why they were so fixated on the horse prior.

Sura'ak was not particularly adept at handling larger beasts - the smaller animals back at the temple were much easier, all the better that they didn't seem to mind his otherwise intimidating voice.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 7, 2021)

Gorrendux offers the horse some of his rations, but does not seem to be particularly charming with this mighty steed.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2021)

Shadowmist was a bout to rear up but sees the rations being offered through the holes in the wall and it hesitates, giving another turn on his spot, ears up in attention. It slowly reaches and takes what he can from Gorrendux hands. The horse finishes quickly and now looks through the cracks giving a loud sigh. He seems to take in that you are not goblins. He now awaits much calmer, moving his head from side to side, visibly excited that he might be actually free from the shed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 7, 2021)

Mirenia turns to face Sura'ak so that the group doesn't have an unidentified tiefling at their back, waiting to see how Gorrendux does with the warhorse. "Is everyone alright?" she asks of the group from over her shoulder, gaze settled on the recent escapee.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2021)

There's a plank blocking the door to the shed. It doesn't require a skills check to remove it in case you want to let him out now.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 7, 2021)

Gorrendux removes the plank, pulls open the ramshackle door, and invites Shadowmist to exit the horse's prison.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2021)

Shadowmist slowly steps outside avoiding the corpses of the goblin dogs. He shakes his head and tail at them, moving away, but staying in Gorrendux's  general direction. The coat is muddy and has dried up blood. It would seem he doesn't have any life threatening injuries but it certainly went through a lot and looks exhausted. It sniffs Gorrendux and his backpack looking for some more food.



What do you want to do?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2021)

Rose checks the door behind her and it would seem this was a storage room. There are in fact several simple cages with live rabbits inside of them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2021)

Rose points in at the rabbits in the cages. *"Why are there all these rabbits? Are they breeding them or using them for food? I can't imagine that Goblins would keep pets." *


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2021)

It would seem they are being breed for food. You haven't seen particularly well fed goblins, other than the commandos... so maybe these are for the "higher rank"? Or to feed the goblin dogs perhaps.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 8, 2021)

After several minutes of silently observing the few party members that were busying themselves tending to the animals, Sura'ak returned Mirenia's gaze from the corner of his eyes. 

*". . .You fear me."*


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 9, 2021)

Gorrendux burns a spell to cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on the horse. Although he lacks anything to clean the horse, Gorrendux uses his gloved hands to wipe grime and mud from the noble steed. "You stay by us, friend. We'll get you out of here," he reassures the animal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 9, 2021)

Mirenia murmurs something quietly to Sayuri in Tian, shaking her head. Then she moves over to join Gorrendux, activating Prestidigitation as a Spell Like Ability to begin cleaning off the fur of Shadowmist from a short distance away.

"Perhaps I can help with that."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2021)

Shadowmist whines happily feeling refreshed and cleaned, he rubs his head against Gorrendux bringing him into a "hug". The party seems to have earned his trust. He looks towards the other open doors curiously sniffing for an exit but then snorts in disgust by noticing the goblin bodies beyond the south door. He stomps the ground aggressively. 

He doesn't seem afraid of going there... more like he is preparing to fight them. Shadowmist is a heavy war horse after all. He is more than willing to attack goblins on his own or at your orders.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 9, 2021)

Following the cue of the horses' aggressive behavior, Sura'ak turned his attention to that same doorway.

Other than the ones that had brought him before their..._employer_, Sura'ak had actually encountered very few goblins - probably only the ones that were most recently dispatched. If there were any more goblins in the direction the group had just come from, then why hadn't they joined in? The screech of a panicked goblin is unmistakable, even more so among themselves.

On the other hand, more could be waiting beyond the north pathway...

Whether it be angry shrieks, the sound of metal hastily scraping, or what-have-you beyond the walls, Sura'ak stills his breathing, attempting to pick up any indication of the group's presence and deeds being noticed.


*Perception Roll: 1d20 +7 = 19*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2021)

Sura'ak listens closely beyond the sounds of an eager horse's stomps, and the exchanges of this party... he can barely notice the sound of goblins talking somewhere else in the building. They are not "yelling" so it's hard to pin point... but certainly appears to come from your East.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 9, 2021)

Sura'ak approaches Addo, promptly motioning off towards the building to the immediate "right" (East) of the group. *"Overheard conversing goblins, in that general direction."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 9, 2021)

Addo nods gravely and pauses to pop the cork from the healing potion before drinking it down, shivering slightly as the magic works through his system.  "Well, it wouldn't do to keep them waiting.  Is everyone ready?"

*Healing Potion*: 1d8 (4) + 1 *Total*: 5


----------



## briaremma (Jun 10, 2021)

Sayuri shakes out her shoulders, from where she is standing- somewhat further away from the horse than the others (he has _awfully_ big hooves, Shadowmist, and she's not totally sure how he feels about foxes, after all)- nods to Addo. 

"Ready for whatever's next," she says, and then flashes a grin, "Though _somehow_, I bet it's gonna be more goblins!"


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 10, 2021)

"Aye *Addo*, I'm ready," Gorrendux says. He looks at *Sura'ak* and adds, "Goblin sounds that way, eh? Good ears. Let's start there then."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 10, 2021)

"Lead the way," Mirenia says with a firm nod to Addo.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 10, 2021)

((Can't get on Roll20 at the moment, feel free to move Addo forward to lead the charge to the next round of Gobbo's))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2021)

A quick look through the north hallway reveals a small mostly empty room with some crude drawings of Sandpoint. It would appear this was the meeting room used by the goblins to coordinate amongs themselves. There's a few other doors beyond the hallway, but none of them lead east, so the party returns to the entry area and try the other double doors there...
At this point Shadowmist has gone around through the larger passage and casually kicks a few goblins out of his way to catch up with you.

This large throne room is decorated with hanging furs along its walls, mostly black-and-red striped firepelt skins, various dog pelts, and in some cases, what look like horse hides. Four square timbers support the ceiling, their faces studded with dozens of iron spikes, with the lower reaches decorated with dozens of impaled and severed hands in various stages of decay. To the northeast, a wooden platform supports a throne heaped with dog pelts and horse hides. Dog skulls adorn the armrests and a horse skull leers over the throne’s back.

Warchief Ripnugget, lord of the Thistletop goblin is here, sitting in his throne on top of his loyal giant gecko. He wears a small bent crown and carries himself with great pride. He looks at the party at the door and narrows his eyes.

"Stop right there. You have not yet earned the right to approach me, longshanks," Ripnugget says loud and clear.

"I have heard of you. My warriors who escaped Sandpoint talked of a big metal man, and the women who shoot and stab. Now you come to find justice and answers, yes?"

Ripnugget makes a slight sign of disgust looking at the freed Tiefling and Shadowmist behind them.

"Monster horse stays out of the room. Close the door behind you," he orders them and then turns his attention towards Gorrendux. "You, green longshank. You. You look like you understand the value of the spoken word over battle. I'll talk with you. You can approach," he waves his hand motioning him to his throne.


Does anyone close the double doors behind you to keep Shadowmist outside this room?

Everyone may roll for perception.

@EvilMoogle @Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @briaremma @Ronnam @Yami Munesanzun


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 10, 2021)

The upper length of Sura'ak's tail gently slaps against the floor, sending up a small, light cloud of dust, sand, and who knows what else with each contact. Immediately, the Tiefling returns this Warchief's silent glare with his own, then looks off to nowhere in particular, as if nothing had occurred, once the Warchief breaks his gaze.

*Perception Roll: 1d20 +7 =25*

Although goblins were adept at hiding themselves due to their generally small stature, they typically had a hard time _keeping quiet_.

Picking up what sounded akin to claws scrabbling against a stone surface, and the occasional stifled cackle of anticipation - nearly covered up when the Warchief spoke - Sura'ak supposed that at least 3 were using the vertical scaling of the columns to stay out of immediate sight, and likely at least one close by the Warchief.

The one at ground level should be easy enough to deal with, but the others had an immediate height advantage, element of surprise or not.

The Tiefling let out a sharp exhale, his tail smacked the ground one last time with a loud "thwack" that echoed loudly throughout this throne room and hall. And all fell silent.

*"...Aeg ló-hén*." *Catching himself, Sura'ak clears his throat.* "Unwise is a Leader that leaves himself unguarded, intent on pleasantry or ill." *He pauses again, kicking a nearby bone pile which scattering the remains around a few of the columns.

*"...And yet, death seems to be your choice of adornment."*

With another sharp exhale, Sura'ak falls silent yet again, and makes his way towards the back of the group - towards the door. In a hushed voice, he informs Addo in passing. *"Columns. Throne."* 

He coughs.


*Spoiler*: _Translation_ 



*Fell Swamp-Child


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 11, 2021)

Leaving Sayuri and Rose to decide what to do with the doors, Gorrendux strides forward. Longspear in hand, the Half-Orc cleric responds to the Goblin leader, "Hail Warchief. You're right, I appreciate the spoken word, but it's easy to say that when you've already lost the battle. Let us parley. What say you? After your Goblins attacked Sandpoint, why shouldn't we burn this fort to the ground?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2021)

Ripnugget nods and smiles as Gorrendux gets closer to the throne... and then shouts. "NOW!"

Three commandos drop from the top of the columns and a familiar song starts!



SURPRISE ROUND

The three goblins swing at Gorrendux but only one strikes true (-6 gorrendux)


Only Sura'ak is able to move in this surprise round. @Yami Munesanzun 


Round 1

Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12
Ripnugget 11
Addo 11
Sayuri 10
Goblin Warchanter 6


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 11, 2021)

Emitting a low, rumbling sigh which could easily be mistaken for a hushed growl, the Tiefling quickly strides ahead of the group and towards the Commando on the _left_ (Commando B). His steps clearly "thump"-ed with each footfall.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2021)

Normal rounds start now!

ROUND 1
*Rose 22*
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12
Ripnugget 11
Addo 11
Sayuri 10
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)



@Cardboard Tube Knight is up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2021)

Rose moves into the room and takes a shot at Goblin Commando C with her longbow. 

*Attack: *
Result: 1d20 (3) + 9 + 2 Total: *14

Dmg: *
Result: 1d8 (3) + 3 Total: *6*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2021)

Rose's shot misses Commando C.

Commando B tries to slash at Gorrendux but fails as well!



ROUND 1
Rose 22
Commando B 18
*Mirenia 17*
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (19/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12
Ripnugget 11
Addo 11
Sayuri 10
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)

Mirenia is up @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 11, 2021)

Mirenia's song begins in counterpoint to the goblin warsong, the bard understanding more of the language this time.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2021)

Commando C attempts to strike Gorrendux again... but even with their own inspiring song he's having trouble landing a hit.

ROUND 1
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17
Commando C 16
*Gorrendux 14 (19/24)*
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12
Ripnugget 11
Addo 11
Sayuri 10
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)


Gorrendux is up! @Ronnam


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 11, 2021)

Parrying the oncoming attacks of the Goblin Commandoes, Gorrendux carefully backs up 5 feet. He stabs at the Goblin next to Sura'ak, but the Goblin dodges out of the way.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2021)

Commando A takes a 5ft step towards Sura'ak and FAILS his swing against the tiefling. Ripnugget is cursing at his minions. "PATHETIC!"



ROUND 1
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (19/24)
Commando A 13
*Sura'ak 12*
Ripnugget 11
Addo 11
Sayuri 10
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)

@Yami Munesanzun is up!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2021)

Sura'ak unleashes his flurry of blows but the goblins are just too small and agile, managing to evade his hits.

Ripnugget yells in anger. "I'll show you how it's done!" he moves around the room, skillfully riding his gecko towards Sura'ak. He swings his shortsword and gets the tiefling in the side, and barks an order to his gecko to bite as well. (-16 Sura'ak)

The goblins cheer at their glorious leader!_ "HE'S SO GREAT! RIPNUGGET IS BIG GOBLIN HERO!"_ The warchanter adds to her song.


ROUND 1
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (19/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Ripnugget 11
*Addo 11
Sayuri 10*
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)


@EvilMoogle @briaremma are up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2021)

Addo swiftly enters the room to cover the tiefling, striking at the goblin leader as he moves.

*Inspired Longsword*: 1d20 (13) + 6 *Total*: 19
*Damage*: 1d8 (*8*) + 3 *Total*: 11

(He's also in position to give Sura'ak a +2 shield bonus as an immediate action)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2021)

Addo's swing is powerful... but the edge of the sword scrapes down against the breastplate armor of Ripnugget. The Warchief's grin grows menacingly at him.

ROUND 1
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (19/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Ripnugget 11
*Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10*
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)
Shadowmist

@briaremma is up


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2021)

Suddenly... Ripnugget's blood start sprouting from his neck. It seems like Addo's sword actually got him. Ripnugget (-11). Then Sayuri moves close, but gets a swing of the Warchief on her arm (-9dm). She retaliates with her own stab. 

The warchanter stammers for a second seeing their leader get hurt and she casts something on Addo (spellcraft DC16: Hideous Laughter). *Will Save DC12 or fall prone and helpless with laughter. @EvilMoogle *

At that moment... you hear a furious neigh and hooves approaching from behind. Mirenia has to move against the wall as Shadowmist storms into the throne room, bumping Rose to the side and turning to kick one of the goblins attacking Gorrendux. He fails to hit them but the commandos seem more than a bit surprised by his sudden presence.

_"MONSTER HORSE IS INSIDE! BOSS! WHAT DO WE DO!?"

"KILL IT YOU, MORONS! FIGHT!"_ Ripnugget snarls with frustration putting a hand on the wound.


ROUND 1
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (19/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Ripnugget 11 (-20)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)
Shadowmist

@Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2021)

Rose looks at how the fight is going and decides to try to bring down the boss as fast as possible. The arrow hits him in the knee and he screams in pain, but he is still alive.

Commando C looks at the horse... then looks at Gorrendux... decides he's fine where he is and slashes his horsechopper at him. (gorrendux -7)

ROUND 2
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)
Commando C 16
*Gorrendux 14 (12/24)*
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Ripnugget 11 (-29)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)
Shadowmist

@Ronnam is up


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 13, 2021)

"Your singing voice is atrocious. Shut up," Gorrendux growls at the Goblin Warchanter. He takes a 5-foot-step away from the rampaging Goblins, then casts _Silence _on a point in space right in front of Ripnugget's throne. (A 20-foot zone of silence emanates from that point in space, as indicated by the magenta lines on the map I just added. That should negate the enemies' Inspire Courage. There's no save because I target a point in space, rather than a creature. The flipside is that the zone of silence is immobile.)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2021)

Commando A attempts to defend his boss but Addo is too well armored and the horsechopper bounces off.

The warchanter blinks in surprise as she is unable to keep her song.

Commando A goes after Gorrendux but doesn't manage to hit. He instead looks menacingly at Rose, daring her to shoot again... while keeping a close eye on the horse. 

ROUND 2
Rose 22
Commando B 18
*Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)*
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Commando A 13
*Sura'ak 12 (13/30)*
Ripnugget 11 (-29)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)
Shadowmist


@Hidden Nin I accidentally skipped Mirenia, she should be able to act now.

@Yami Munesanzun is up


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 13, 2021)

Mirenia keeps her song going as she darts around the side of Shadowmist, hugs the wall, snakes past Sayuri, then lines up with the barehanded tiefling to strike at *Ripnugget* just outside the range of Gorrendux's silence. Her blade sings as it cleaves through the air with a faintly magical glow, but her lungs seem to be reaching their limit. (Last round of Inspire; make it count.)

*#Inspired MW Longsword*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25
*#Confirm*: 1d20 (19) + 5 *Total*: 24

*#Arcane Damage, Def Gonna Be Really Low*: 2d8 (*1*, 5) *Total*: 6 + 2 (Arcane Strike) = 8


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2021)

Ripnugget blinks and suddenly the whole thing is WRONG. "No! You will NOT defeat me!" he shouts full of hatred. He looks pretty wounded.

ROUND 2
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Commando A 13
*Sura'ak 12 (13/30)*
Ripnugget 11 (-37)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)
Shadowmist


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 13, 2021)

*"Truly, the only good goblin is one that never ventured from its filthy cave."

Feat: Stunning Fist combined with Flurry
ATK Roll#1: 1d20 +5 = 21
ATK Roll#2: 1d20 +5 = 12
DMG Roll#1: 1d6 + 1 = 5*

Only _intending_ to temporarily incapacitate the leader, which would hopefully then fluster the other goblins just long enough, Sura'ak quickly launched a straight-arm punch right at the WarChief.

Much to the pleasant surprise, and mild concern, of the other party members, the punch hit its target square in the face, resulting in a rather loud _crunch_. Just as the Tiefling was about to launch another attack, he pulls his arm back as the WarChief's form slowly crumples, and unceremoniously slides off from atop the mount and hitting the floor with a dull *thud*.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2021)

*Ripnugget's reign has ended! Long live the king!*

Without his rider, the giant gecko simply slashes out at the biggest armored threat and his teeth do not do anything to Addo.

I have left so it can be the gecko because it is still engaged with you.

ROUND 2
Rose 22
Commando B 18
Mirenia 17 (INSPIRE COURAGE PARTY 1/2)
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Gecko 11 (Ripnugget Dead)
*Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)*
Goblin Warchanter 6 (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS)
Shadowmist

@EvilMoogle @briaremma


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2021)

With a slight sigh of relief at the leader's fall Addo strikes at the lizard mount.

*Inspired Longsword*: 1d20 (18) + 6 *Total*: 24
*Damage*: 1d8 (7) + 3 *Total*: 10


----------



## briaremma (Jun 14, 2021)

Smooth as a member of a professional adventuring party, Sayuri skirts around the angry lizard and lunges at the goblin warchanter with a solid, clean stab, not giving it another chance for magical shenanigans now that Ripnugget has been slain.

(22 to hit, 6 piercing damage)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2021)

Sayuri moves to engage the warchanter, entering the magical silenced zone. She evades the jaws of the gecko and strikes the warchanter on the stomach. The warchanter seems to say something to her... she can't hear what it is. Nothing nice surely...

Addo moves a bit and attempts to finish off the gecko quickly, but it's not down yet.

The Warchanter attempts to stab Sayuri back, but her arms are too short and misses.

Just at that  moment, Shadowmist notices the cleared space closer to Addo... he gracefully sidesteps and bites and then stomps on Commando B, killing him. He doesn't make a sound as he fall in the silent zone.


ROUND 3
*Rose 22
Mirenia 17 *
Commando C 16
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Gecko 11 (Ripnugget Dead) (Gecko -10)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter (-6) (INSPIRE COURAGE GOBLINS) (-6)
Shadowmist

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin  Rose and Mirenia are up. Only Rose may get a benefit from the last bit of Inspire Courage. The effect is done in Mirenia's action.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 14, 2021)

Mirenia finds her song ended, and so changes tacks. She steps back out of the gecko's range carefully, swaps her longsword with her shortbow, and then takes aim at Commando C from across the room with an esoterically imbued arrow. It finds its mark.

*#Goblin Commando C Shortbow*: 1d20 (18) + 3 *Total*: 21
*#Arcane Arrow*: 1d6 (4) + 1 *Total*: 5

(5 foot step back, Arcane Strike as a Swift Action, Switching Longsword with Shortbow (Move Action, BAB 1+), Standard Action to shoot Goblin Commando C)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2021)

ROUND 3
*Rose 22*
Mirenia 17
Commando C 16  (-5)
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Gecko 11 (Ripnugget Dead) (Gecko -10)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter (-6)
Shadowmist

@Cardboard Tube Knight Rose is up.  Rose may benefit from the last bit of Inspire Courage.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2021)

Commando C get's offed by Rose before he can react. 


ROUND 3
Rose 22
Mirenia 17
*Gorrendux 14 (12/24)*
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Gecko 11 (Ripnugget Dead) (Gecko -10)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter (-6)
Shadowmist

@Ronnam Gorrendux is up!


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 14, 2021)

Goblin Commando A maneuvers right up close to Gorrendux, too close for the Half-Orc to hit him with his longspear. Gorrendux drops the spear as a free action, draws his heavy mace as a move action, then swings! But in the heat of the furious battle, the Half-Orc cleric misses.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2021)

Commando A swings back at Gorrendux and misses as well.

ROUND 3
Rose 22
Mirenia 17
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Commando A 13
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Gecko 11 (Ripnugget Dead) (Gecko -10)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter (-6)
Shadowmist



@Yami Munesanzun is up!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2021)

Making no attempt to hide his approach, Sura'ak swiftly steps up to the remaining Goblin Commando - the impending approach of this 7 foot-tall "demon" towering over the goblin drawing its attention away from the Half-Orc.

*Flurry
ATK Roll#1: 1d20 +5 = 9
ATK Roll#2: 1d20 +5 = 23

DMG Roll: 1d6 +1 = 3*

Even with the Tiefling's imposing figure looming over its own, the Goblin made well use of its smaller body frame and managed to nimbly dodge the first strike; the immediate second strike found this particular Goblin Commando's face in short order, much like its now-deceased leader.

Although the punch was solid, it was not enough to take out this goblin. It did, fortunately, result in yet another busted nose.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2021)

Gecko uses bite on Shadowmist! It's not very effective...


ROUND 3
Rose 22
Mirenia 17
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Commando A 13 (-3)
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)
Gecko 11 (Ripnugget Dead) (Gecko -10)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter (-6)
Shadowmist

@EvilMoogle @briaremma are up


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2021)

*Uninspired Longsword*: 1d20 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11 (+2 if flanking, forgot to check)
*Damage*: 1d8 (7) + 2 *Total*: 9


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2021)

Sayuri stabs a bit the Warchanter. The warchanter steps back changing to her shortbow and shoots at her, but misses.

Shadowmist moves into the silence zone, and it's a bit disoriented at first... all he knows is that his friend Gorrendux is in the corner fighting against the green little menace. He approaches getting an attack of opportunity that cuts him deep and the horse does almost as much damage to the goblin when he  stomps on him... killing him.

ROUND 4
*Rose 22
Mirenia 17
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)*
Gecko 11 (Ripnugget Dead) (Gecko -10)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Goblin Warchanter (-6)
Shadowmist (-8)

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @Ronnam @Yami Munesanzun  are up


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2021)

Rose shoots at the Warchanter just as she was going to hide behind he throne and drops dead where she was. 

Only the Giant Gecko remains. He still looks a bit aggressive and seems to have shifted to defensive... looking about for an exit.

ROUND 4
Rose 22
*Mirenia 17
Gorrendux 14 (12/24)
Sura'ak 12 (13/30)*
Gecko 11  (Gecko -10)
Addo 11 (15/27)
Sayuri 10 (11/20)
Shadowmist (-8)


What do you do?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2021)

"The goblins are dead," Mirenia says to the others, sheathing her weapon as she approaches the goblin. "Go. We mean no further harm..."

*#Handle Animal*: 1d20 (19) + 3 *Total*: 22

(Sheathing weapon as a move action, Handle Animal attempt as a Standard action, 5 foot step closer.)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2021)

The gecko looks around the room warily... and seems to at least understand the other Mirenia just gave it. The lizard bolts into the open doors, leaving the room and runs outside. You can tell it crosses the bridge and you lose sight of her in the thistle maze...


END OF COMBAT

Before you, there are the 3 bodies of the commandos, the warchanter and the corpse of Ripnugget, his ugly golden crown at Addo's foot.

The fort here appears to be... all quiet. No more sound of goblin voices can be heard in this level...  but Mirenia knows there are at least 2 "basements" levels below this one. 

What do you do?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2021)

Addo relaxes slightly, his age showing a bit in his form.  "I honestly wished had taken the chance to talk.  I have no love for goblins," he pauses and nudges the crown with a booted foot.  "But there has been a lot of blood shed this day."

In seeming acknowledgement of his words he looks for the cleanest scrap of cloth he can find to clean the goblin king's blood from his sword.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 15, 2021)

Gorrendux dismisses the _Silence _spell, and congratulates the team on a job well done. Then he will use a healing channel on all the PCs and Shadowmist. "Great job everyone. Now gather 'round, and I shall call upon the holy might of Pharasma to soothe our wounds." Pharasma's fortune smiles upon us all, as pale light envelops everyone, restoring *11 hit points each*.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2021)

Mirenia gives a sigh of relief after the wounded gecko escapes, waving to it as it bolts warily. Turning back to the party, she glances around, toeing at Ripnugget's body. 

"There's two more levels below this one, and Nualia's holed up appealing to...whatever's sealed behind one of the lower doors. It may be better to rest here before we push forward into the next level...but I can continue."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2021)

Some of the doors here appear to be locked. The group starts looking through the bodies to see if they find anything that could clue them in about what's ahead...

Ripnugget has a potion of barkskin +2, potions of cure moderate wounds (2); masterwork breastplate, +1 short sword, dented crown worth 20 gp, key ring with all the keys to the fort.

The Warchanter has potion of cure light wounds, wand of silent image (5 charges); studded leather, short sword, shortbow with 20 arrows, whip, 20gp on her person.

The commandos have 3 potions of cure moderate wounds; Other Gear 3 small studded leather, 3 masterwork horsechopper, 3 small shortbow with 20 arrows.

With the key ring, exploring the rest of the level is quick and easy. Storage rooms... a "waste room". An actual pantry that appears to have been exclusive to Ripnugget with unspoiled food and alcohol... 

And an armory... It would appear you have found the small workshop where the goblins were preparing for the raid.  In all, there are 23 dogslicers, 11 shortbows, 80 arrows, 11 suits of studded leather, six light wooden shields, and two coiled whips. On the north wall hangs a single masterwork dogslicer.


The room north of the Throne Room appears to be Ripnugget's own chambers.  

Several rugs made from dog or horse hide lie strewn over the dirt floor of this room. Against the north wall stands an impressive collection of horseshoes, each nailed to the wall. To the east sits a ragged padded chair next to a rickety desk that may have once been an expensive antique. In the northwest corner sits a canopied bed covered with silk sheets and sporting an elaborately carved headboard that features nymphs and satyrs cavorting in a forest. The bed’s sheets are stained with dirt, while the headboard is bashed and battered. 

*PERCEPTION CHECKS PLEASE*

One of the small rooms to the northwest corner appears to have a single chest. 

*Another PERCEPTION for those who approach the chest*

Further more, you find two stairs leading down... Mirenia remembers a bit about this from Tsuto. He had mentioned the stairs to the second basement were hidden in a storeage room on the north area of the first basement.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 15, 2021)

Rose, noticing the chest is trapped (Perception: 1d20 (12) + 10 Total: 22), Rose takes a blunt arrow and approaches the chest, stopping to fire a shot against the lid to set off the trap. She stops and scans the chest again before continuing her approach.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2021)

The chest sprouts rusty blades around it. The do not retract. With one of the keys from to the key ring, you notice one of them matches this lock... Inside you find what it appears to the be "treasure" Ripnugget has collected over the years from assaulted caravans...

This collection consists of an unorganized pile of 7,432 cp, 2,490 sp, 89 gp, 3 pp, a leather pouch of 34 badly flawed malachites worth 1 gp each, a Medium chain shirt, a Medium masterwork scimitar, a pair of masterwork manacles, a gold holy symbol of Sarenrae worth 100 gp, a jade necklace worth 60 gp, and a fine blue silk gown with silver trim worth 150 gp.


(money total: 442.32gp + 34gp worth of malachites)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2021)

While Rose is dealing with the chest, the others explore Ripnugget's chambers and find what seems to be a silver holy symbol of  Lamashtu under the filthy pillows of his bed. (50gp)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2021)

Mirenia moves to the corridor near either of the set of stairs down to inspect them with her Sift spell and magnifying glass.

*#Sift 1*: 1d20 (12) + 5 *Total*: 17
*#Sift 2*: 1d20 (4) + 5 *Total*: 9


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2021)

Mirenia can tell the stairs go further down, at least for another 15ft and there's door also at the base of each. The walls are made out of stone... and she can tell there are actual Thassilonian inscriptions on it. The one that repeats itself through the text, enough to recognize is the rune that means Greed. It's pretty easy to identify as looks like a clawed hand holding a piece of gold.
​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2021)

"Either of these will lead further down," Mirenia explains after checking them. "We should probably trap them so we can hear if someone is coming, then settle down where Shadowmist was being kept." She moves to the pantry to find some food that she could feed the starved horse now that things were a bit more calmed down. "Shadowmist likely won't be able to fit in the tighter tunnels below...it might be wise to have him return to Hosk, or back to town."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 16, 2021)

Addo nods agreeing with the general assessment.  "We should keep the entryway lit and the door outside secure.  If any goblins were out and planning to return during the night that should at least give us a moment's notice."

Assuming time permits Addo will gather the bodies to an out-of-the-way spot with at least a mild amount of care for the dead fighters.  Once that gristly task is complete he will find a comfortable spot and clean and care for his armor and weapons as best he can.  If his carpentry skills are of aid to rigging any of the doors he will gladly help there.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 16, 2021)

"Good idea, Addo," Gorrendux replies to the suggestion of keeping areas lit. "More Goblins certainly could show up anytime."

Gorrendux jumps in to help *Addo *tend to the dead, including the slain Goblins. He mumbles prayers to Pharasma as he works, knowing these dead creatures are already in the Boneyard.

When he spots the unholy symbol of the foul devil-goddess Lamashtu, Gorrendux suggests destroying it. "Is anyone amongst us skilled at melting down silver? We should turn that despicable symbol into an ingot."

Remembering Professor Quink, he will also spend some time taking rubbings of the sigil of Greed, and any other Thassilonian symbols the team locates.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2021)

Looking around Gorrendux notices there are some basic smelting tool at the armory workshop... They are not of the best quality but can certainly do to destroy the silver symbol.

Mirenia finds some grains in the pantry that maybe Shadowmist can eat... but he has already wandered through the door following Gorrendux and Addo as they move the bodies and it is happily grassing outside. He glances around looking for something... he IS thirsty. There are a few barrels of fresh water here that can do the trick. He won't cross the bridge unless indicated. He seems not to like heights.

In the pantry you find:
1 sack of oats
3 loaves of bread (dry)
10 pieces of jerky
4lbs of flour
1lb of salt
A small satchel of black pepper
3 dozen eggs
half a big wheel of cheese that has goblin bites on it
5 bottles of cheap wine
3 barrels of what appears to be fresh water
An empty barrel that looks like it had pickles at one point
A few chipped clay pots, plates and jugs (there are many that are broken)


The sheer amount of equipment from the goblins would require a cart to take back to the town so at least for the moment. 


From what I understand you will be resting at the patio on C16

Ok I have a few questions:

Where do you leave all the armor and weapons?
Who is taking the watches? 
Are you keeping Shadowmist with you at C16?
How would you trap the stair doors if any?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2021)

As she brings a barrel of water out of water out to the large horse, Mirenia suggests they keep Shadowmist with them for the night, and the following watches:

Rose and Sura'ak
Mirenia and Addo
Gorrendux and Sayuri

She also suggests to store all the gear in the armory and then lock the door.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 16, 2021)

"Good idea for the watch. But why keep Goblin gear? Let's throw their filthier armor and weapons off the cliff, let 'em sink, rust in the sea."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 16, 2021)

*"Might have a usefulness in further proof of complete subjugation."* The Tiefling suggests, turning over an admittedly well-kept weapon in his hand. *"...Smelted down, refashioned into more. . . agreeable equipment."*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2021)

You had set out from Sandpoint first thing in the morning and arrived to Thistletop relatively quickly. The whole exploring the maze + clearing out the fort would have taken half an hour at most. Right now it would be early afternoon. 

I believe most of you were almost all healed so with the rest, let's assume you all got full hp with your level up.

Please provide perception checks for your watch. @briaremma @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight @Yami Munesanzun


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 16, 2021)

*Rose Perception Check: *
1d20 (8) + 11
*Total: 19*

Also, doesn't Rose retain her awareness while in her trance?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2021)

((Golarion elves do require the same sleep as humans but they are immune to sleep effects and magic of the like.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2021)

Addo will tend to the doors leading to the stares unwrapping carefully packaged masterwork tools and carefully secures the doors leading to the stairs with nails (his take-10 on carpentry would be 19).

Once the work is done and everything else is cared for he settles down to relax, removing a large leather bound book from his pack, turning to a mid point in it, and reading quietly.

He'll rest early to try and be ready for the mid-night watch.

(Perception 3+4=7)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2021)

Mirenia settles in, hoping they can time this to attack during the early, dark morning rather than during the day as they just found themselves.

*#Perception*: 1d20 (13) + 8 *Total*: 21


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 16, 2021)

Sura'ak busies himself, carefully and quietly examining and sorting through the scattered weapons and "armor".

*Perception Roll: 1d20 +9 = 10*

Although the Tiefling wasn't oblivious to his surroundings, he was also not paying any particular attention to the noise about him. Besides, there were five other individuals sharing the room, so surely one would pick up on anything amiss.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2021)

You get a few hours of sleep but just at the end of the first watch around sunset (not enough to regain spells), Rose is the first to notice the sound of someone trying to open the southern stair door (2). 

She hears the confused voice of a man.

_"what the-" _

The door shakes a little.

"You gotta to be kidding me..." 

Another shake. Stronger this time.

"Is it... Stuck? That little bugger locked the door? Ugh..."

At this point Sura'ak hears the sound of someone shouldering the door, trying to "unstuck" it. 


@Cardboard Tube Knight @Yami Munesanzun


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 17, 2021)

Gorrendux snoozes contentedly, oblivious to the world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 17, 2021)

As the bangings on the door resume, Sura'ak quickly gets up and goes around, quietly rousing the others from their sleep.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2021)

Addo slides to his feet with a brief acknowledgement of the situation.  He straps his shield to his arm and straps on his sword belt, expecting that time will not permit more stable armor.  He'll move closer, but out of direct sight of the door, hoping to let any new potential opponents spread out a bit.

Quietly he motions for the others to do similar, perhaps some would go to the tower C15 and others ready to engage from C11, though he's not ruling out the possibility of ending this without violence if the voices seem more reasonable than the goblins.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2021)

Mirenia rouses, blinking bleary eyed before understanding sets in and she rouses, getting up to get into position with the others. She straps her shield to her arm and brings her longsword, but leaves most of her other effects behind. Settling in, she gives a hoarse, profane greeting in Goblin, before switching to an attempt at mimicking a goblin's voice speaking Common.

"WHAT IS IT?!" Then she listens to the reaction to see if she can gauge anything about the person on the other side she's hoping can be reasoned with.

*#Bluff*: 1d20 (*20*) + 13 *Total*: 33
*#Sense Motive*: 1d20 (8) + 13 *Total*: 21


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2021)

Hearing someone respond, the man stops his shoulder banging. "Hey, hey! The door is stuck! Go tell Ripnugget to get it opened," the man tells goblin!Mirenia. 

Mirenia can tell the man's voice appears to be human enough... with a Riddleport accent to it. She can't tell just from the voice if the man would parley. At the most he seems a bit inconvenienced... he honestly thinks the door is stuck.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2021)

Mirenia brow furrows as she takes stock. "...what you want?! Stay down there!" she rasps unevenly, before cursing again in Goblin.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 17, 2021)

Smiling at this stressful/delightful exchange, Gorrendux get up. He nods at *Sura'ak* in thanks for waking him up, then immediately devotes 10 rounds (if possible) to quietly "hastily don" his scale mail armor.  If a friend who doesn't normally wear armor is nearby, he might ask for help (which would cut 10 rounds down to 5).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2021)

Rose has moved to a position with her bow at the ready in sight of the door


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 17, 2021)

Without a word, when the last person had woken, Sura'ak swiftly & silently makes his way down the hallway - past the Goblin-mimicking Mirenia - to the room at the end of the hallway (C15).

He slips into the room and positions himself into the immediate corner behind the door.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia brow furrows as she takes stock. "...what you want?! Stay down there!" she rasps unevenly, before cursing again in Goblin.



_"Excuse me?"_ he asks in disbelief, the little patience he had evaporating.  After a small pause he slams against the door with force and managing to open it.

A human man walks out of the stairs. He is wearing a very fine banded mail and a bastard sword behind his back. (no shield) He is ruggedly handsome.

"Listen here, you little pest," he grunts and moves east towards where he heard the voice coming. "I'm sure Ripnugget won't miss any of you. Do you want me to tell Lyrie to throw you into the-"

And he looks looks into the barracks, facing Mirenia in surprise.







*SURPRISE ROUND!!*
only one action please.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2021)

Mirenia quickly invests her last spell into charming the man, placing a finger to her lips to weave her *Charm Person* over Orik. (Last spell slot spent, and Hero Point spent to increase DC to 16)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2021)

The magic washes over the man. He blinks confused for a second, his expression softens and then gives Mirenia a small smile, like he's trying to consciously not to smile too much.

"Huh, hey, you did the voice and the door? Heh, you got me. You are good!"

*HE IS CHARMED. *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2021)

Mirenia smiles back, lowering the finger put to her lips slowly as if to calm him. "I need you to listen very carefully to me. I apologize for the deception and casting a spell on you; I didn't want you to do anything brash and get hurt. Ripnugget is dead. All of the other goblins on this level are also dead. Tsuto has been captured, and from what he's said, I don't think you fully believe in this cause, do you? Nualia is tampering with dark, twisted magics she knows _nothing_ about. Defending her is tantamount to consorting with and unleashing godlike abominations onto Sandpoint and perhaps the rest of the region afterwards. I implore you come to your senses and ally with us to secure the two levels below us."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2021)

The man frowns for a moment and then sighs tiredly. He looks around him and notices the other people peeking around the corners and the blood stains on the floor. He might have mistaken them for mud or something...

"huh... I see..." he massages his neck.  "Yeah, what Nualia does gives me chills. I mean, the money was great but... maybe not THAT great. And... Sandpoint seemed a very nice place. I didn't think they would want to outright burn it all, you know."


"I don't really know what Nualia does on the second level, I haven't been there, but on the first basement, there's a chapel where they do weekly sermons... I went to one when I first came in and I haven't really attended to another one. She... huh... she sacrifices people or goblins to feed her monster dogs. There's always two dogs in the chapel, and a third one is always with her. Scary stuff... I really thought about just leaving but I have the feeling Nualia was not going to take lightly my resignation."

"I also was hoping maybe Lyrie would want to come with me but she's fallen head over heels for Tsuto..." he offers a tiny smile. "Maybe now that he's captured I have a chance?"

"I'm not sure about fighting Nualia myself... but she hasn't come up in a couple of days and I doubt she will in a while. She has everything she needs down there and has been obsessing over finding a way past some door. She was really pissed when the goblins called her up because they caught a horse and a tiefling," he glances at Sura'ak.

"Right now the only ones down there would be Lyrie, Bruthazmus, the goblin harem, the three dogs and Nualia," he ponders for a second.  "I could... distract Lyrie while you take out Bruthazmus and his goblin girlfriends."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 18, 2021)

Addo steps out from his hiding spot cautiously but calmly, his sword still stowed in its sheath.  "The safest option would be to leave, quickly and quietly.  There are _dark_ things afoot here," the aasimar says with sad weight in his voice.  "But if you wished to lend you aid in saving lives I would take kindness from it."

"If you think Lyrie might hear reason, that sounds like a wise approach."  He pauses to consider this his thoughts slightly suspicious gazing across Mirenia before looking back at the man.  "I cannot promise what the future holds for Tsuto, perhaps only the gods can, but our journey was aided by his words so I will speak on his behalf.  If that gives her reason to avoid fighting so much the better."

"I would offer the same chance for Nualia in hopes that she may yet be reached.  From my encounter with Tsuto," he pauses and seems to sigh somewhat.  "I know that he cared deeply for her, such love can be a powerful motivation for change.  If you know anything else that might reach her before our hands are forced I would beg it of you."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2021)

Orik tenses a bit taking a good look at Addo but doesn't seem to go for his weapon or anything. He is cautious with anyone but Mirenia at this moment.

Orik twists his mouth a bit. "Well, Lyrie hearing to reason might be a bit pushing it. She's very passionate... I think it's cute when she gets angry. But... I'm surprised Tsuto gave you all of that information. He was maybe the most loyal to her. It always seemed the kind to die for Nualia. Bruthazmus has a different relationship with her... more like a mother? It's weird. She really left an impression on him."

He scratches his head. "well, if you convince Lyrie that Tsuto send word for her to leave, that might do the trick..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 18, 2021)

Addo nods slightly, seeming to agree.  "He was, in fact.  We were fortunate to be able to subdue him."  He shakes his head sadly, "love can make for strange choices.  Many of the young, pardon me for saying, think it's noble to die for the one they love."  He gestures a half shrug at the young people all around him.  "And I suppose it is, in its own way.  But the reality is that's the easy way out.  Living for one you love, struggling, searching, working, that is the true stuff of love."

With a sad smile he continues, "I have no easy answers.  I can say that if you truly love someone you will do what you can to help them, even if it isn't what they think they want.  Perhaps a part of Tsuto has figured that out."

With a sigh he shakes his head.  "That said, are they up and about below yet?  It might be easier if we can approach Lyrie while the others are resting.  Too many milling about makes for a tense situation."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2021)

Orik gives a nod to Addo. "Lyrie should be around the storage room... she's setting it as a research lab as well. That's where the stairs to the second floor are. Bruthazmus should be in the... goblin harem room, and he's certainly not resting per se... I don't want to look inside and find out, thank you," he shakes his head. 

"Two of the dogs are inside the chapel, I think Nualia ordered them to guard it so, as long as the doors remain closed and she doesn't call to them, that's all."


----------



## briaremma (Jun 18, 2021)

Sayuri, still half-asleep but tense as an overwound bowstring, primarily listens, some complex storm of emotion brewing in her eyes as she sits, arms around her knees, on her blankets. Every time she hears Nualia's name, it's as though she has been struck- the closer they get to the inevitable confrontation, the harder time she is having accepting it.

But she_ is _pulled from this contemplation by Addo's talk of love and sacrifice, amber eyes going dark, and she looks to Orik for a moment, says, solemnly, "It's not often you get this kind of a chance, you know. For you and maybe your Lyrie to walk away from this...I think you should take it. There will be pain enough, at the end of this day."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2021)

Orik shrugs. "I'm up for it. But... I don't know if she would listen to me," he confesses. "She only has eyes and ears for Tsuto so far... at least now maybe you can try to convince her."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2021)

The Tiefling speaks up, having approached the group silently at some point and been listening in since then.

*"This...Nualia is the woman with the tainted arm, correct?"* He falls silent, giving these group members another look-over. 

*"...I do believe you've failed to divulge to me why you have come here."*


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2021)

"Yeah, that's Nualia."

"Well, I can't speak for them, but I... I was in a bar in Magnimar, down on my luck, when Nualia approached me and offered me quite a lot in advance if I worked as a body guard, with promise of more. This was before she changed her hand so you can imagine... a gorgeous ambitious woman with lots of money offering me a job? I accepted on the spot. What else would I say to that? I should have known it was too good to be true. It always is."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2021)

Mirenia glances at Sura'ak somewhat quizzically. She opens her mouth to say something before thinking better of it with a shake of her head. "We're here to stop Nualia," she explains.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 18, 2021)

The Tiefling inhales sharply almost as in acknowledgment Mirenia's confused expression. 

*"Of course. Between lack of appropriate rest and food these past few days, I might indeed have been meting my focus elsewhere when necessary."* His attention turns over to the general direction of WarChief's pantry, and his nostrils flare noticeably a few times. *"Speaking of which."* Falling silent once more, Sura'ak trudges off back towards that same pantry.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 19, 2021)

Finally back in his scale mail armor, Gorrendux joins the rest of the team. "What's all the noise? Oh, hello there," he says awkwardly to the Human stranger.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2021)

"There's certainly a lot of you..." Orik rises an eyebrow. "That's good in a fight. I don't think Bruthazmus would come up any time soon, but Lyrie might come to ask for more test subjects for her experiments... I don't know how she would react if she finds you like this," he points out.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2021)

The party discusses a bit what would they want to do next.. and they seem to favor the idea of continue resting. Before that, Sura'ak and Orik get some snacks from the pantry... and come back to their little camping area. After a while, they return to sleep.

The second watch goes without any incident.

During the last watch... Mirenia sees Orik was sitting lazily against one of the walls, when his eyes widen... his body tenses and then he scowls at you.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2021)

Mirenia looks to the sleeping party, and back to Orik, raising her hands in a placating manner. "As I said before," she begins quietly to avoid waking any of the others, "I apologize for using a spell on you and my deception. However, I still _thoroughly_ believe it is in both of our best interests to work together. Nothing I informed you of was a lie. I simply used magic to avoid a brash initial reaction."

#Diplomacy: 1d20 (10) + 9 Total: 19


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2021)

Orik scoffs but he seems... tired... fed up with the entire situation. "I don't want to get involved in all this," he passes a hand over his face, rubbing his temple. 

"Convince Lyrie to go and we'll leave together then. You won't hear from us again," he crosses his arms. "I'm not risking my skin against Nualia. I'm sure you can take on Bruthazmus. You don't need me."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2021)

She gives a slight sigh of relief, before bowing her head to him. "As you wish. I'll do my best to convince her to withdraw with you. The rest we can handle ourselves."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2021)

The rest of the watch goes quietly... With Orik just grumbling to himself every now and then. 

It is now around midnight... 

Sayuri wakes up and Kona at her side. It appears the fox had tracked her down from town... but also... she senses something different with it. The fox looks at her with delight and she can FEEL how happy Kona is that she's awake now. She has formed some kind of magical bond with the little one. This magical awakening also allows her to have an epiphany of sorts, understanding the book Master Gandethus had provided her. 

The others have their spells and abilities refreshed... and feel ready to move down.

*Can I get a marching order please? *


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2021)

With the party rested and ready to continue, the group slowly make their way down the stairs. After opening a second door at the base, you enter a 25ftx15ft room.

A single lantern hangs from a hook on the wall next to where the stairs enter this room from the north. Several rickety doors lead into this room, and a few discarded dog pelt rugs lie forgotten in the northeast corner. 

From what Orik told you, you identify which door should be the one leading to Bruthazmus. You hear a deep laugh and several high pitched giggles from there...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2021)

Sura'ak's nose wrinkles as the group loiters quietly from the doorway. *"....Foolish of me to think goblins could not possibly smell even more foul."* The Tiefling mutters even as he gnawed on a piece of unidentified dried meat.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 19, 2021)

"While the Bugbear is distracted, should we try to quietly parley with Lyrie? Which door is she behind?" Gorrendux says to the grumpy Human known as Orik. He tries to keep his voice low, but loud enough so the team can hear him. He grips his spear tightly, poised for trouble at any moment.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2021)

Orik whispers. "At this time, Lyrie should be in her room. Or maybe she decided to pull an all-nighter in her research lab... Our rooms are through the door on the middle. The lab is through the first door to the west... then north, crossing in front of the chapel." He frowns. "I don't know if the demon dogs can smell you.... but I wouldn't risk it just yet."


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 20, 2021)

"Hm, good point. What do you say team, take out the Bugbear now? He seems close, we know where he is, and he's distracted," Gorrendux says.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 20, 2021)

Upon rising, Mirenia makes do with her rations and then gathers the group together. Once done, she plays a quickened and spirited tune on her flute that encourages speed, an industrious spirit, and marching onward to their ultimate goal. She weaves in some accompanying and complementary strings with Ghost Sound, though the finished product is somewhat stripped down and not as grand as what it _could_ be.


(Before setting out, Mirenia performs the Triple Time Masterpiece, giving *Addo*, *Gorrendux*, *Sayuri*, and *Rose* +10 to their base land speed for one *hour* using 1 round of *Bardic Inspiration*.)

And presently...

"It's now or never. While he's distracted -- and separated. We should make haste," she agrees with Gorrendux firmly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2021)

Addo nods silently and concentrates a moment, golden glowing halo appearing over his head and draws his sword.  Assuming the others are in position he'll activate his lesser blessing of war and open the door.

(Lesser blessing of war lasts 1 minute, halo is up to 40 minutes so it presumably will last the dungeon but he'll reactivate it if it wears off.)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2021)

You open the door...

Dozens of ratty cushions, lumpy pillows, and rumpled dogskin furs lie heaped in the south half of this chamber, which smells of a nauseating mixture of vinegar and rotten flowers. Four goblins dance around a giddy bugbear who was puckering his lips to kiss one of them, but they all stop in shock when they realize the door has been opened. His armor is in the ground but his heavy flail is still in his belt.


SURPRISE ROUND!
Everyone can do a standard or move action.
@EvilMoogle @Yami Munesanzun @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight @briaremma @Ronnam 



Then we start normal initiatives
Goblin D 26
Sayuri 21
Goblin B 20
Rose 17
Gorrendux 17
Mirenia 16
Goblin A 14
Bruthazmus 12
Suraak 12
Goblin C 8
Addo 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2021)

Mirenia immediately begins to call to her allies with a song of courage and strength. (Activating Inspire Courage as a standard action, currently at 12/13 Rounds)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 21, 2021)

Addo strikes quickly at the goblin unfortunate enough to be in the doorway.

Attack 9+7=16
Damage 7+3=10

(War blessing -> Attack this round, included above as  is Inspiration)


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 21, 2021)

Quietly whispering an incantation to almighty Pharasma, Gorrendux summons another invisible sphere of _Silence_. (He centers the spell on the southwest corner of this harem chamber, which I believe should *exclude Addo* but *include Sura'ak* -- sorry! -- and all the baddies.)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2021)

Mirenia starts her song and Gorrendux throws the silence on the room.

Addo swing his sword down on Goblin B, slicing her by half.
Rose lets an arrow go, killing the goblin on the corner of the room. Sayuri moves in position to have a clearer view of the room.

Sura'ak waits for things to develop in the room.


NORMAL INITIATIVE STARTS

Sayuri sees the big bugbear's face twists into rage and she shoots a crossbow bolt before he can react.


ROUND 1

Sayuri 21
*Rose 17
Gorrendux 17
Mirenia 16*
Goblin A 14
Bruthazmus 12 (-8)
Suraak 12
Goblin C 8
Addo 1


@Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @Ronnam are up.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 21, 2021)

Standing ready with grim determination, Gorrendux readies an action, bracing his longspear against any enemy who enters the square directly south of Addo... but the Fates are pretty sure he's gonna miss (attack roll of only 12).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 21, 2021)

*Surprise Round: 

Longbow Attack: *
Result: 1d20 (18) + 15 + 1 + 2 Total: 36

*Longbow Dmg: *
Result: 1d8 (4) + 1 + 2 + 1 Total: 8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2021)

Mirenia maintains her song while keeping half an eye on Orik. (Full Defense.)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2021)

Orik seems just waiting out of sight of the door.

Rose fells another of the goblins. 

Bruthazmus sees Rose with hatred after taking down two of his girlfriends. He steps foward and furiously brings down his flail on Addo, trying to get to her. He's too blinded by rage and his swing misses.


ROUND 1

Sayuri 21
Rose 17
Gorrendux 17
Mirenia 16
Bruthazmus 12 (-8)
*Suraak 12*
Goblin C 8
Addo 1


@Yami Munesanzun is up!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 22, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Slappy The Murder Hobo_ 



*Flurry:
ATK #1: 1d20 +5 = 8 (Miss)
ATK #2: 1d20 +5 = 21

Ki Pool: +1 Unarmed:
ATK Roll: 1d20 +6 = 15

Damage Rolls:
Flurry#2: 1d8 +2 = 3
Unarmed: 1d8 +2 = 4

7 DMG Total*




Upon the flail angrily whiffing its intended target completely and coming into abrupt contact with the floor, a figure could be seen just in the enraged Bugbear's peripherals; and then another, smaller object speeding directly towards it.


The first attack missed; however, the next two succeeded handily, marking the Bugbear's chest and chin.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2021)

Sura'ak connects two hits that hurt the bugbear deeply. He's still up and angry.

The goblin grabs her shortbow and shoots at Gorrendux, but he manages to dodge it.


@EvilMoogle is up, then Round 2 continues with @briaremma @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam and @Hidden Nin 

ROUND 2

*Sayuri 21
Rose 17
Gorrendux 17
Mirenia 16*
Bruthazmus 12 (-8)
Suraak 12
Goblin C 8
*Addo 1 (round1)*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 22, 2021)

Addo shifts his stance and makes a defensive cut at the bugbear but the cut is shallow.

(Attack with combat expertise, shifting war blessing to AC this round.  AC -> 23 until next turn)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2021)

Mirenia steps in, tries to draw a bead on the goblin in the far back of the room through the door, and watches as her arrow clatters and breaks against the wall instead.

*#Shortbow Last Goblin*: 1d20 (5) + 5 *Total*: 10


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 22, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Flurry:

ATK Roll #1: 1d20 +5 = 6 (Whiff!)
ATK Roll #2: 1d20 +5 = 16

DMG Roll: 1d8 +2 = 8 




After throwing a wild left punch that ultimately misses, the Tiefling's stance shifts forward by one step - putting more force into the next blow that connects comfortably (or really rather uncomfortably) with the Bugbear's gut, or perhaps whatever equivalent it has to a kidney.

Immediately, Sura'ak jumps back a short distance, putting the armored Addo back between himself and the would-be-cursing-if-not-silenced Bugbear. *(5' Step Back)*


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 22, 2021)

Relishing how the cone of silence obstructs the Bugbear and Goblin concubine from calling for help, Gorrendux stands solidly behind Addo, and stabs out with his longspear at the enemy. Cursing under his breath, he misses, but keeps fighting!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2021)

Rose shoots at the bugbear.

He can barely stand but is filled with anger and doesn't look like it will stop.


ROUND 2

*Sayuri 21*
Rose 17
Gorrendux 17
Mirenia 16
Suraak 16
Bruthazmus 12 (-8)
Goblin C 8
Addo 1 (round1)

@briaremma is up!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2021)

Sayuri manages to drop the bugbear before it can react. The remaining goblin flies into a silent rage and fails her shot. She switches to her dogslicer and makes an obscene gesture to Addo.

ROUND 3

Sayuri 21
Rose 17
Gorrendux 17
Mirenia 16
Suraak 16
Goblin C 8
Addo 1 (round2)


Addo goes to finish Round 2, then everyone's up


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 23, 2021)

Stone-faced Addo steps into the sphere of silence saying something that was probably quite poignent before stabbing the last goblin with a clean but decisive strike.

Attack: 20+7=27
Confirm: 18+7=25
Damage: 2d8+6=17


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2021)

The goblin slumps to the floor. The smell of this room is quite overwhelming, just shy away of making him actually sick. 

With that, Orik moves comes out of the stairs. He grimaces at the smell but remains silent for a moment.

"I can check if Lyrie is at her room first." He points at the adjacent door. 

For brevity, if you follow Orik and check the other rooms around here you will find the following:

D3 The walls of this room are lined with small wooden cages. Inside each cage is a dirty mound of straw.

D4a This room is clean and well organized. A low dresser to the southwest has a stack of papers sitting atop it, weighted down by a large chunk of obsidian, while to the northwest sits a well-made bed. The notes on the nightstand are mostly rough drafts of Tsuto’s plans to blackmail his father and to use the Sandpoint Glassworks as a staging ground for the coming invasion from the Catacombs of Wrath—it’s unlikely that there’s anything here that’s news to you.

D4b This one-person bedroom shows many signs of having been lived in. The bed itself is rumpled and unmade, and a half-eaten meal of bread and smoked salmon sits on the nightstand. A few articles of dirty clothing sit at the foot of the bed. This is Orik's bedroom.

D4d Orik indicates this was Bruthazmus' room. This bedroom has a faint musty odor. The bed is covered with matted gray and black hair, and bloodstains mar the stone floor, while a morbid stack of birds’ feet lies heaped on the floor by the side of the bed.

D5 is Nualia's chamber. Orik doesn't go closer than he needs to there.  This large chamber seems to serve a dual purpose. To the north is a fine bed with silk sheets, while to the south, a desk and chair under a hanging lantern make a comfortable-looking study.

Orik takes a deep breath, standing at the remaining door, Lyrie's room. He waits until Mirenia is closer before knocking on the door. He will call for Lyrie and let them handle the rest.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2021)

Mirenia doesn't bother with any looting for now, instead leaving with Orik to find Lyrie quickly and efficiently. She stalks through the strange assortment of rooms until they come to a stop at Lyrie's room. She clears her throat as Orik gives his knocks before she shifts her clothing to the garb that's exceedingly mundane but well tailored using her Sleeves of Many Garments.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2021)

Orik knocks on the door... once... twice. "Hey Lyrie? You up? Huh-... it's important." He knocks again a bit louder. "Lyrie?"

He's about to step back, but then you hear some ruffling and mumbling on the other. _"-the fuck Orik... what time is it?"_ The door opens slightly and you see a young woman in her early twenties, much like Sayuri. Lyrie has dark skin and is wearing a loose tunic. She looks up at Orik with a bothered expression, but Orik is nervously smiling. 

"Hey, I... huh... they need to talk with you."

She frowns confused and then finally notices Mirenia at his side. Her eyes widen and her hands on the door tense.

Please roll your diplomacy check.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2021)

Mirenia raises a placating hand. "Before you say anything...please. We mean you no harm," she tells the wizard emphatically. "I just need you to listen."

*#Diplomacy*: 1d20 (9) + 9 *Total*: 18


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2021)

Even though Orik tries to stop her, Lyrie manages to slam the door closed. 

"Lyrie! Wait, wait!" he pushes against the door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 23, 2021)

Mirenia's brow raises before she leans over to Orik and murmurs. "Follow my lead," she whispers, before straightening up. She calls through the door, speaking loud and clear to the bunked down mage.

"Tsuto met with his sister in Sandpoint, and they saw something in one another they hadn't before. He gave us a wealth of information on how to put an end to Nualia's madness, down to the hounds at her side, the hedge outside, trapped bridge, Ripnugget's numbers, Bruthazmus's temper, the cove below, your presence, Orik's. Near everything," she explains. "And I'm sure he doesn't want any harm to come of you. He had found Nualia's changing form distasteful and is probably as keenly aware of how misguided she is since finding his sister. Leave with Orik. It's what Tsuto wants, and it's what's best for you." Though there were elements of the truth, Mirenia knew she was twisting it to her own ends. Better this than spilling the woman's blood, though.

*#Bluff with HP*: 1d20 (7) + 21 *Total*: 28


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2021)

"Tsuto's fate is still to be determined," Addo adds to the closed door.  "I do not decide his fate alone but I say truly that his information has saved lives this day.  If you would give us a moment to listen you might help his cause as well."  There's a hint of pleading in the old aasimar's voice.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 23, 2021)

Longspear at the ready, Gorrendux stays close, but out of sight. He listens closely to Mirenia, Addo, Orik and the stranger Orik refers to as Lyrie.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2021)

There's a moment of silence.

"Tsuto... Tsuto is in Sandpoint? Is he ok?? Are you sure? He wanted me to be safe? Aww, I knew it! I knew he cared about me." 

She grows silent for a second and then she opens the door just slightly. She narrows her eyes to Mirenia, giving side glances to the others in the hallway.

"So... what are you suggesting? That you will let me go? With Orik?" she sounds a bit unconvinced about that.

"That's the idea... I don't want to be around when Nualia finds out Tsuto gave her up. We could skip town, go to Magnimar-"

"I can't go to Magnimar,_ you dolt_, remember?" she interrupts him, scowling at him.

"Oh that's right," Orik chuckles. He seems to find her reaction endearing. "Well, Korvosa then."

There's a pause as she's seriously debating with herself.

"But what about Tsuto? He needs me. What if he needs my help?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 24, 2021)

Mirenia barely manages to suppress a flicker of irritation as Lyrie's questioning grows more detailed. After calculating her words for a few moments, she carefully replies:

"Tsuto is safe right now, and had recently attempted to get more involved with his family's Glassworks. The resolution of that will take some time, as will sorting out his involvement with Nualia; I promise you there is nothing you can do to speed the process, but I will do everything I can to see you both reunited once he is able to travel to Korsova."

*#Gimme Something Good This Time, Avrae*: 1d20 (8) + 9 *Total*: 17


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2021)

Lyrie twists her mouth a bit. Clearly she doesn't like the idea of leaving _sweet Tsuto_ behind... but...

"Fine... fine... Let me grab my things and my research notes," she turns to start gathering her things.

Orik relaxes in relief.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2021)

After a few minutes, Lyrie comes out of her room with her cloak, a satchel and several books and scrolls under her arm, an everburning torch on the other. 

"Alright... Korvosa it is. Maybe I can study the Grand Mastaba there."

"I'll help you get there safely," Orik nods to her.

"Yeah, yeah, whatever... let's go."

If allowed, Orik and Lyrie will leave the complex right away.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 24, 2021)

"Good fortune," Mirenia calls to them as they depart...waiting a short while before she turns and then immediately begins to search through Nualia's room for further clues, using *Sift* to avoid touching anything or setting off traps. "That just leaves the woman herself and those hounds...plus whatever lurks on lower levels..." Though her expression is still tense, the songstress is evidently proud with having successfully persuaded Orik and Lyrie on their way without any unnecessary bloodshed.

*#Sift*: 1d20 (10) + 5 *Total*: 15


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2021)

Mirenia doesn't find anything in particular. The room doesn't look to have been used in several days. The bed is actually pretty elegant... It was likely brought from Magnimar.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 24, 2021)

Gorrendux nods politely at Orik and Lyrie as they depart Thistletop. He joins Mirenia in searching these five bedrooms, and compliments her on a job well done. "Amazing work, *Mirenia*. I'm truly glad we didn't have to send more souls to the Boneyard this day."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 24, 2021)

Mirenia smiles faintly before ducking her head once. "Thank you," she says. "Whatever it takes to reach the end of this with the least amount of blood on our hands," she says quietly. After checking over the room, Mirenia moves to the door to the north, listens, and then opens it cautiously.


----------



## briaremma (Jun 24, 2021)

Sayuri watches the two of them go with a wistful little smile, and wishes she truly thought there was any _real_ possibility things would work out so well with Nualia herself. 

But then everything was impossible before it was done, and who knew what the gods might have in store? 

"You think she'll even pause to say hi?" she asks, looking at Mirenia, "Or just...straight to the demons and the stabbings and the bloodshed?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 25, 2021)

Addo shakes his head sadly at the question, not wanting to intrude on the girls' discussion.  He'll lead the group down into the hallway and cautiously away from the double doors.  Quietly he'll note, "if the dogs are commanded to guard the temple, hopefully they'll ignore us until we've cleared other areas.  But be on guard just in case."

((Can't move on Roll20 at the moment but Addo will head East from the crossroads and open the door there.))


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

*"The woman has already begun to transmute her own body, and conspiring with fell creatures; not only ventured towards the path of corruption, but down it as well. Only by virtue of luck should you be able to bring her back from that abyssal precipice."*

Upon uttering that rather dour observation, the Tiefling falls characteristically silent once more. Propping himself against a nearby wall, he gazes up towards the ceiling, a slight glaze forming over his eyes as he looks off into nowhere, waiting for this merry band to move further on their path forward - for better or for ill.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 25, 2021)

Addo shakes his head sadly.  "While life remains there is always the chance for redemption; though many cannot see the way.  I cannot say that she will give us the chance to offer her a hand, but if she does I will do what I can for her."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2021)

Addo opens the door to the east, in front of the double doors...
The old door creaks revealing what  appears to be a semi collapsed section of the complex, now partially a cave. 
The floor of this cavern seems strangely polished and smooth. To the east, a thick curtain of vines and nettles hangs down over a wide opening overlooking the Varisian Gulf...


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 25, 2021)

Gorrendux will stay close to Addo, ready to poke any enemies who stray too close!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2021)

The Tiefling elects to stay in the rear, casting a cursory glance over his shoulder or up above, should anything lurking might have the gall to try to ambush the group.

*Perception:
1d20 +9 =15*

*". . ."* Just up ahead, Sura'ak could discern something rather..._squirmy_ hanging about the stalactites scattered about the roof of the cave. Looking closer, it appeared to be particularly squid-like in shape.

*"...We may have an uninvited guest waiting to drop by."* The Tiefling relayed in a hushed voice, glancing briefly upwards towards the ceiling a few times, returning his gaze to the rocky expanse directly in front.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2021)

Mirenia doesn't go anywhere near the cave, pointing back in the opposite direction. "That's the cave entrance to get in from the coast...and the cave that houses a tentamort. We should probably head north or west," she explains.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 25, 2021)

"What's a dentamoar? I mean, are they worthwhile hunting?" Gorrendux wonders aloud as he shifts northward in the direction of Mirenia. His tummy grumbles a bit as he starts daydreaming about roasting an animal he knows not a thing about.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2021)

Mirenia takes out her measuring lens and puts it to her eye as she moves slowly into the room to scan it with magic. The results are...inconclusive. "I'm not sure. But it's best avoided," she tells Gorrendux.

*#Sift*: 1d20 (*1*) + 5 *Total*: 6


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2021)

Mirenia checks the other rooms to the north.

D13
The lower four feet of the walls in this empty room are covered with crude drawings in mud, blood, and paint. Most of the drawings show goblins engaged in some sort of violence against humans, horses, or dogs. One picture on the north wall is at least three times the size and complexity of the other scrawlings. This image shows Thistletop from the side, the goblin stockade perched atop it like a crown. A cave has been drawn into the center of the image, and looming inside is what appears to be an immense, muscular goblin with snakelike eyes and a dogslicer in each taloned hand. If the scale compared to the rest of the drawing is to be believed, this goblin must be at least thirty feet tall.

D14
A large table surrounded by chairs fills much of this room. A slate board to the north is covered with scribblings in chalk, but the map of Sandpoint that has been carefully inscribed on it leaves no doubt as to the purpose of this room—this is doubtless where the recent raid was planned.


D15
A large wooden worktable sits in the middle of this room, its surface cluttered with scrolls, books, stone tablets covered with dense, spiky runes, and fragments of carvings that appear to have been chipped off of statues or bas-reliefs. To the north, a floor-to-ceiling set of wooden shelves sags with picks, shovels, brushes, lanterns, and other equipment one might expect to see at an archaeological site...

...but she can't find the hidden entrance. There's a lot of stuff here.


At that moment, those who have been checking the Tentamort hear growling behind the double doors... and sniffing.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 26, 2021)

Gorrendux follows Mirenia and starts looking around. Focused on his devotion to the Knowledge domain, the Cleric strides into the westernmost room, the "research lab" and starts sifting through the papers, books, and stone tablets. With the cantrips _Detect Magic_ and _Read Magic_ prepared, he tries to sense magical auras, and read those texts first.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2021)

Gorrendux doesn't find anything magical in this room. It's mostly equipment you would find on an archaeological site.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 27, 2021)

Shrugging, Gorrendux gives up on the papers, and catches back up with the team.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2021)

Addo opens the double doors to the "cathedral".

Stone fonts containing frothy dark water sit to the north and south of the eastern entrance to the room, and twin banks of stone pillars run the length of the long chamber. At the western end, shallow stairs rise to a platform about two feet off the ground. The walls surrounding this platform are lit by hanging braziers that emit glowing red smoke, giving the place an unnerving crimson lighting that throws the bas-relief carvings of countless monsters feasting on fleeing humans into lurid display. A black marble altar stone, its surface heaped with ashes and bone fragments, squats before a ten-foot-tall statue. The sculpture depicts a very pregnant but otherwise shapely naked woman who wields a kukri in each taloned hand and has a long reptilian tail, birdlike taloned feet, and the snarling head of a three-eyed jackal with a forked tongue. The left kukri flickers with fiery orange light while the right one glows with a cold blue radiance.

At that moment, two figures from the ceiling to the west appear floating in their direction out from the shadows of those corners.  
Lean creatures that that like jackals with smoking red eyes and black fangs— yeth hounds.


*ROUND 1*
Sura'al 21
Yeth A 13
Yeth B 10
Addo 9
Rose 7
Gorrendux 5
Sayuri 5
Mirenia 2

@Yami Munesanzun is up!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2021)

Sura'ak stands his ground using a defensive pose. (+4AC)

And the dogs fly down to you baying.

The sound is horrifying and fills you with dread. Please everyone roll TWO will saves DC12, if you fail either of them you become panicked. The status will last for 3 round for the first howl or 6 rounds for the second howl.

Panicked​A panicked creature *must drop anything it holds and flee at top speed from the source of its fear*, as well as any other dangers it encounters, along a random path. It can’t take any other actions. In addition, the creature takes a –2 penalty on all , skill checks, and ability checks. If cornered, a panicked creature cowers and does not attack, typically using the  action in combat. A panicked creature can use special abilities, including spells, to flee; indeed, the creature must use such means if they are the only way to escape.

Other than the Tentamort's, the other doors weren't nailed down, so people would have to move away through the North or South corridors, which ever is closer to you. 

Also, you can only use 1 Hero point per turn, so if you want to use it, I would highly suggest you to apply it to the second roll. 6 rounds panicked is going to be awful if you fail that...

*ROUND 1*
Sura'al 21
Yeth A 13
Yeth B 10
Addo 9
Rose 7
Gorrendux 5
Sayuri 5
Mirenia 2

Anyone who succeds both saves is up. @EvilMoogle @Yami Munesanzun @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @briaremma


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 28, 2021)

((Per Soul Addo is immune to this effect))

A chill passes over him as the howls wave by but Addo digs in and sets himself in the doorway to block the creatures as much as possible.  He swings to connect as they approach but the untested silver sword's strike goes wild.  ((Nat 1))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 28, 2021)

Rose fires at the hound right in front of her with her long bow. 

*Long Bow Attack: *
1d20 (10) + 16 Total: 26-1 (mistake) *25

Damage: *
1d8 (4) + 1 Total: 5


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2021)

Sura'ak throws his flurry of blows against the creatures but none conect.

Rose shots Yeth A making him growl. Luckily for all of you, the corridor where you stand is not high enough for the dogs to enter above you. 

*ROUND 1*
Sura'ak 21
Yeth A 13 (-5)
Yeth B 10
Addo 9
Rose 7
Gorrendux 5
Sayuri 5
Mirenia 2


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 29, 2021)

Gorrendux lashes out at the vile demonic dog, and lands a solid strike, but its accursed flesh deflects his mere cold iron spear.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2021)

Mirenia and Sayuri are affected by the creatures' bay and run away as fast as they can. They have never been so scared in their lives. Mirenia uses one of her move actions to open the door... Sayuri is halfway the stairs to the ground floor.

The dogs bite at Addo and Sura'ak. The Yeth hound can't hurt Addo, but the other one's fangs sink into Sura'ak's flesh imbuing him with a terrible sense of dread. WILL SAVE DC14 or be shaken for one round (-2 in attacks).

Everyone not panicked is up.

*ROUND 2*
Sura'ak 21 (round 1)
Yeth A 13 (-5)
Yeth B 10
Addo 9
Rose 7
Gorrendux 5
Sayuri 5
Mirenia 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 29, 2021)

Addo takes a cautious attack at the wounded dog while keeping his guard up.

(Longsword with combat expertise, 20+4=24, 7+1=8 silver damage)

(AC is 21+1(dodge)+2(protection from evil) this round)


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 29, 2021)

As a move action, Gorrendux hands the silvered dagger to the Tiefling Monk *Sura'ak*. "Almighty Pharasma, aid us in our time of need!" Then Gorrendux will cast _Bless _which helps all allies within 50 feet of him: +1 to hit, and +1 on save vs. fear effects, in case there is more of those howls. (Those bonuses are morale bonuses.)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2021)

Rose shoots Yeth A. Sura'ak punches harder than before and this time he's able to hurt the creature and stun it.

Yeth B's malicious eyes fall on Addo's silver sword. He growl and tries to bite him, but his fangs meet only metal...

Mirenia and Sayuri continue to run away through the stairs.


*ROUND 3*
Sura'ak 21 (from round 2)
Yeth A 13 (-26hp | STUNNED)
Yeth B 10
Addo 9
Rose 7
Gorrendux 5
Sayuri 5 (frightened 2/3)
Mirenia 2 (Frightened 2/3)

BLESS +1 Attacks and will saves for 4 minutes.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 30, 2021)

Addo takes another defensive swipe at the wounded dog but isn't able to keep focus on it (5+5=10, guessing that's a miss let me know if that manages to hit the stunned one but damage is 3+1 if it connects somehow).


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2021)

Sura'ak uses the silver dagger given by Gorrendux and stabs Yeth A one time and it falls. He hits Yeth B with his remaining flurry.

Addo attempts to strike Yeth B but misses.

Rose shoots Yeth Hound B with her silver arrows.



*ROUND 3*
Sura'ak 21
Yeth B 10 (-15HP)
Addo 9
Rose 7
*Gorrendux 5*
Sayuri 5 (frightened 2/3)
Mirenia 2 (Frightened 2/3)

BLESS +1 Attacks and will saves for 4 minutes.

@Ronnam Gorrendux is up.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 30, 2021)

The Half-Orc Cleric valiantly tries again to stab the remaining Yeth Hound, but the Monk and Warpriest block his view a bit, and he misses miserably.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2021)

Mirenia and Sayuri reach the top level... and rush outside... and finally the panic subsides. Sayuri was almost already on the bridge...

Yeth B growls and attempts to bite at Sura'ak after seeing him attacking twice with the hated dagger, but the tiefling is ready to dodge him.



*ROUND 4*
Sura'ak 21 (from round 3)
Yeth B 10 (-15HP)
Addo 9
Rose 7
Gorrendux 5
Sayuri 5 
Mirenia 2 

EVERYONE IS UP


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2021)

Sura'ak, Addo and Gorrendux miss their attacks but Rose hits.

The dog fails again to bite on Sura'ak...

And the creature is quickly taken down by another shot.

*END OF COMBAT*

A few moments later, Mirenia and Sayuri make it back to the group.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2021)

Mirenia comes sprinting back, alarm and shame in her gaze before she slides to a stop and gives pause. "...oh," she remarks gently, her brow furrowing. "You all...seemed to have had it well in hand."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 1, 2021)

Addo carefully cleans the foul blood from his sword before switching the silver blade for the magical one.  "Creatures of trickery and fear," he says with clear contempt.  "But we should be wary, the mercenary said one more prowls below.  No matter how things go with Nualia it seems likely the dog will remain an issue."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 1, 2021)

Not paying any mind, one way or the other, to the two members that had just rejoined, Sura'ak approaches the statue and altar, eyeing it up and down as if studying it.


*Spoiler*: _Rolls_ 



*
Knowledge (History) Check: 1d20 +8 = 19
Knowledge (Religion) Check: 1d20 +7 = 26*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2021)

Mirenia nods once to Addo before she returns to the other room. Pulling out her analysis lens once more she begins to scan the area once again for any hidden passages using her spellwork.

*#Sift Take 2*: 1d20 (19) + 5 *Total*: 24


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Not paying any mind, one way or the other, to the two members that had just rejoined, Sura'ak approaches the statue and altar, eyeing it up and down as if studying it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rolls_
> ...



It's a statue dedicated to Lamashtu. It is likely that this particular altar has been consecrated to her already, as there are what appear to be a few remains of burnt sacrifices. The Goblins certainly didn't construct this altar... it is way too old, just like most of this first basement area, it would appear to have been built thousands of years ago by the Thassilionians. 


This time, Mirenia finds the secret door. A coat was covering slightly so it wasn't obvious at first. She can tell the stairs go round down about another 30ft...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2021)

"If you're done looking about around here, I've found the passage to the final floor," Mirenia calls back to the others. "We shouldn't tarry."


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 1, 2021)

Nodding along, Gorrendux says, "Aha, you found a hidden passage, *Mirenia*, excellent work. I agree. Let's get through that hidden door and see what lies beneath."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2021)

Assuming Addo takes point..

E1
A stone door just around the corner from the steps hangs slightly ajar, the detailed carvings that once covered its surface defaced by chisel marks and hammer blows to the extent that only a few remnants of images (mostly of gemstones and crowns) remain. 


E2
Two pillars support the ceiling in here. In many places the stone walls, floor, and ceiling are caked with ancient grime and soot. Alcoves in the north and south walls contain partially damaged statues of a man in robes clutching a book and a glaive. The entire room is canted toward the west, and whatever ancient upheaval caused the complex to tilt knocked the statues from their bases so that now they lean against the western walls of their alcoves

What do you do?


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 2, 2021)

Seeing no threats, Gorrendux moves in and inspects the first statue. "Ah, Professor Quink would not believe this veritable treasure trove of archaeology." He looks for any writing or sigils.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2021)

The statues seem to have been clawed and scratched... the faces and details are destroyed. The closest he can remember is like when a cat shreds a piece of furniture for years...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 2, 2021)

Rose walks up to the clawed statues and examines it.* "They said this Nualia has a strange hand...like that of an animal?" *she asks leaning in to look at the statues closer. For a moment she considers something. *"What if we were to tilt the statues back onto their bases? Sometimes, I was told, that my people would build complex places with switches hidden in or under statues, maybe these being off center is something like that?"*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 2, 2021)

Mirenia moves to the opposite side of the room and attempts to open the door.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2021)

Mirenia opens the door without problem. This short hallway rises in a slope to the east. Five feet from the western door, the floor is polished and shiny, unlike the dusty floor elsewhere. A pair of stone statues depicting stern men wielding glaives stand in alcoves north and south of this section of the hallway. At the eastern end stand two stone doors, their faces carved with strange runes. Just past the doors is a third alcove in which a partially collapsed statue sits. The top half of the statue is missing, leaving behind a ragged stump of a torso.

What do you do?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 2, 2021)

*"Would appear that her hired horde is not permitted past this door."* The Tiefling remarks, giving an over-the-shoulder glance towards the room behind them.

Slowly, he shakes his head. *"The end of her path will be met only with despair. Infernals abide strictly to the terms of contract as had been outlined - as such, any ill fortune that befalls the one forming the contract is just-earned. Abyssals, however..."* Sura'ak's voice trails off, his tail whips back and forth in an undeniably irritated fashion.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2021)

Mirenia's only answer to Sura'ak's audible musings is a quizzical glance. "Careful. This path is trapped," she informs whoever leads their cohort, likely Addo.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 4, 2021)

"Let us pray for the wisdom and guiding hand of Pharasma, and hopefully we need not meet her this day." Gorrendux casts _Guidance _on Sayuri (or anyone else who dares disarm the trap). That grants a +1 competence bonus on any skill check.


----------



## briaremma (Jul 4, 2021)

Sayuri steps forward, Kona trotting happily by her side, with an easy confidence in her motions. She kneels to poke carefully at the mechanism of the trap laid before them with long, clever fingers, biting at one side of her lip in concentration with canines oddly sharp.

"She _really_ didn't want anybody following her, huh? Ah, Nualia." A pause, an audible click. "That oughta do it..."

*Disable Device + Guidance: 24*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2021)

That's enough to disarm it! But you notice the mechanism is... ancient. Incredibly well preserved and just as lethal. The blades from the statue would have fallen on the people crossing... and the floor would have open down, dropping you into a pit... and leaving you there with no way out. But you just jammed it so it should be alright.

The rest of this hallway seems clear... there are two doors, one to the north and one to the south.

@EvilMoogle @briaremma @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @Yami Munesanzun Which one do you pick?


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 4, 2021)

"Well done, *Sayuri*. But how secure is this hallway now? This will be our only means of escape if we delve farther but need to retreat. If the trap is not entirely incapacitated, what more can we do to make this route safe? Perhaps we grab that table from one floor up, lay it down here as a walkway if that trap door in the floor is unreliable."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2021)

*"Concerns of retreat aside, which direction should we proceed toward? Could break into two smaller groups, inspect both doors..."* Sura'ak pauses, looking down at the fox pacing about Sayuri's feet.

The Tiefling's nose scrunches just slightly, he takes a somewhat scratchy-sounding inhale - perhaps from all the dust and ash and who-knows-what of the upper levels. 

*"Your...friend could determine the safer path, me'thinks."*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2021)

Strangely... the air in this level doesn't feel old or dusty... 

Sayuri managed to disable it for good... in fact, she managed to notice that part of the activation device leads behind the third statue at the end, where it can be reactivated with a leveler if needed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 5, 2021)

Mirenia shakes her head slowly. "No splitting up," she says simply, before moving forward to inspect either door for anything that might indicate their original purpose, even if they might be used for new means by this modern age.


----------



## briaremma (Jul 5, 2021)

"Trap's handled," Sayuri says, with an easy shrug, "can even put it back if we want it between us and...whatever we're running from. If we have to."

A returning wrinkle of her nose at Sura'ak, before she says, rather testily, "So could you. Kona's not for _experimenting on things_. Anyway, Mirenia's right. Splitting up's how Nualia gets to jump us at half-strength twice..."

The young rogue takes a look of her own at the doors, though her own focus is more on whatever nasty potential traps might be lurking, waiting on some poor fool to try and just open one...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2021)

Sura'ak responds with a shrug. *"Very well. We are all aware that there is at least one more of those hounds in the waiting.*" The Tiefling shifts his glance between both doors.

*". . .I imagine this astray friend of yours would have their own unique smell, though."* 

Another scratchy inhale.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 5, 2021)

Reassured by Sayuri's words, Gorrendux strides into the hallway, inspects the statue at the end of the hallway.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2021)

*Perception Roll:
1d20 +9 = 28*

Sura'ak makes his way over to the door at the southern end of the hallway. He gently leans up against the door, avoiding pushing it open, and stops to listen for anything that might be lurking on the other side - or maybe pick up any sort of smell, if the upper levels were of any indication.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2021)

Sura'ak doesn't smell or hear anything south, but he catches a very low growl coming from the north door.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2021)

*"Remind me, are you planning on avoiding or encountering that woman's personal guard hound?"*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 5, 2021)

Mirenia quietly begins her Countersong, looks to Addo, and nods once for him to continue to their ultimate goal.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2021)

Addo opens the door to the north.

Wide stone ledges of red marble line the curving walls of this room, which is well lit by four burning skulls that sit in each corner. Three chairs rest in the room, and both stone ledges are covered with old books, scrolls,teeth, bones, scrimshaw artwork, jars of deformed
creatures soaking in brine, taxidermied animals and limbs, and other strange objects. To the north, a large round fountain filled with frothy blue water fills the room with the gentle sound of bubbling.

But in front of you stand two figures... A yeth hound, and behind it, a beautiful woman with silver white hair and a taloned monstrous hand... Nualia. 

The dog howls, and Nualia hold a strange amulet around her neck activating it and imbuing herself with some kind of magic. She doesn't say a word... her face is an impassive mask save for her eyes, which blaze with anger.




EVERYONE ROLLS FOR* WILL SAVE DC12 OR BE* *PANICKED *FOR 3 ROUNDS... AND MIRENIA ROLLS PERFORMANCE FOR COUNTERSONG PLEASE @Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Yami Munesanzun @Ronnam @briaremma 

Ongoing effects: Bless +1 attacks and +1 will saves vs Fear


Round 1
Rose 20
Nualia 20
Yeth Hound 20
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5

@Cardboard Tube Knight is up!


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2021)

Rose moves south of addo, opening the door and stepping into a small corridor where she can see the woman.

The hound tries to bite Addo but it is unable to wound him.

Nualia furrows her brow looking at the older Aasimar and changes to her own composite longbow to shoot at him as she can't reach him in melee either. The arrow is blocked by his shield.

Round 1
Rose 20 
Nualia 20
Yeth Hound 20
*Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5

Everyone is up. Rose is up for Round 2*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 5, 2021)

Rose moves into the little short hall behind Addo and attacks Nualia.

*Longbow Attack (8), Weapon Focus(1), Bullseye Shot (4), Vicious Aim (1), Masterwork (1): 1d20 (4) + 15*
Total: 19

*Result: 1d8 (7) + 1*
Total: 8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 5, 2021)

Mirenia's Countersong comes to a close after she's done her due diligence of halting the Yeth Hound's fearful howl, before she switches to something to inspire a bit of fear of her own. Adopting the Abyssal tongue so the fallen champion and hound will understand best, the songstress delves into a sharp and suppressive tirade to put them down and in their place. She doesn't raise her voice, but her argument is clear, decisive, and above all else passionate.

"If you have _any_ concept of how complete and utterly we have dismantled your support network, allies, and all you could call on for aid, you will lay down your weapons and cease this abhorrent, adolescent outburst that has far outgrown its relevance or any possible inkling of propriety. If you are lucky you might be able to waste away in Tsuto's company...and perhaps that diseased, flea ridden mutt you somehow dragged from some tainted tar pit of a hell hole, if isn't put down like those other rotten curs you left wandering above us."

Somehow she's able to achieve a quick summation of the above in Abyssal through the tongue's basic ideas, her training in song...and magic of *Blistering Invective*.

*#Blistering Invective, Spending Last Hero Point for +8*: 1d20 (13) + 16 *Total*: 29
*#Fire Damage*: 1d10 (4) *Total*: 4

Nualia and the Hound take 4 fire damage, are now shaken, and must make a DC 15 Reflex Save (including the penalty from shaken) or literally catch on fire as well. Shaken lasts 1 round, plus another round for every 5 Mirenia's 29 beats their demoralize DC by (10 + HD + Wisdom modifier).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2021)

Nualia and the Yeth Hound get BUUUUUURN by the words Mirenia just casted. They do not catch on fire.

Nualia(-12hp)
Yeth hound (-4hp)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2021)

"Would it matter at all to know that Tsuto yet lives?"  The older aasimar poses to the younger.  "His love for you is strong, I do not think he would want you to fall here.  If you would talk I would listen, where there love there is yet hope."  At the same time he holds up his sword and the essence of the power of Iomedae radiates from it, transforming it, perhaps to a copy of the Goddess' own.

Swift Action: Cast 'Weapon of Awe' as a swift action using Fervor, this does not provoke AoO.
Standard Action: Invoke lesser blessing of good, adding +1d6 holy damage to sword.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2021)

Nualia scoffs looking at Addo's new empowered sword. "His life only serves for me to fulfill my destiny. Just as your death will be just one more step in the rise to my ascension," she says, her voice cold, rising her monstrous hand with a wicked smile."


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 5, 2021)

As the yeth hound starts to howl, Gorrendux focuses on thoughts of Pharasma. Centering his mind, he easily resists the hound's barks and yowls, and then hears Mirenia's strong voice overpower the beast's and fills the Half-Orc with confidence. Gorrendux then casts _Protection from Evil_ on *Sura'ak*. Risking the hound's claws and teeth, Gorrendux hustles past the creature to end up between Addo and Rose. "All who live must face her judgment," Gorrendux says to Nualia. "Your only 'ascension' today will be to the Boneyard."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 5, 2021)

A hand grips the doorway as the Tiefling peers into the room. His golden-hued eyes glint just so slightly as his gaze falls on the Hound; Sura'ak rushes towards the Hound with Silver Dagger in hand and lashes out..


*Spoiler*: _Rolls_ 




*Will Save: 1d20 +8 = 19
ATK Flurry #1: 1d20 +6 +4 = 17
DMG Flurry: 1d4 +2 = 6*




The first attack strikes swiftly and painfully in the Hound's side, but the next attack misses - a result of the Hound falling to the floor from both the surprise, if not mostly the physical impact itself.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2021)

Round 1
Rose 20
Nualia 20 (-12HP
Yeth Hound 20 (-10HP)
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5


----------



## briaremma (Jul 5, 2021)

Sayuri tries to weave her way between the flashing steel of her companions and the teeth of the dog, and she does quite well, really, but Nualia's eyes went flat with rage the moment they saw her, and she knows all of Sayuri's tricks and then some; the rogue is forced back, but she shouts to her former friend before she's out of sight once more, asks, a deep grief in her voice, "Did _any_ of us ever matter at all? It didn't have to be _like_ this, Nualia!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2021)

"You, you of all people, you should know, Sayuri. You hide your true self. *Show me your real face, if you dare*. I have embraced who I really am! Who I was always meant to be!" She raises her claw hand scratching the stone of the walls, the nails making a screeching sound. "It liberated me! You and I are living among sheep that are meant to the slaughter. I am The Mother's chosen! You will not deny me my destiny! I'll see every one in Sandpoint consumed by the flames and I'll be reborn into her image!"

She shoots an arrow at Addo but he blocks it. The dog tries to bite him, and by all means he should have hit, but the protection from Evil is what saves the aasimar this time.


Round 2
Rose 20 (round3)
Nualia 20 (-12HP)
Yeth Hound 20 (-10HP)
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5

Everyone is up. 

Ongoing Bless: +1 atk/+1 will saves vs fear


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 6, 2021)

Mirenia bites her tongue rather than lash out verbally again, but a deep frustration and anger is visible on her face as she listens to Nualia. Instead she channels that furor into a song to inspire their cohort to the end of this conflict with distinction and flair.

Standard Action: Inspire Courage! (9/13 Rounds right now).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2021)

Rose looses another arrow: 

Longbow Attack (8), Weapon Focus(1), Bullseye Shot (4), Vicious Aim (1), Masterwork (1): 1d20 (7) + 15 *Total: 22*

Result: 1d8 (2) + 1 Total: 3 + (bardic song) =* 4*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2021)

Round 2
Rose 20 (round3)
Nualia 20 (-16HP)
Yeth Hound 20 (-10HP)
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5

Nualia doesn't seem to care much about the arrow but she throws a small side glare to Rose.


----------



## briaremma (Jul 6, 2021)

soulnova said:


> "You, you of all people, you should know, Sayuri. You hide your true self. *Show me your real face, if you dare*. I have embraced who I really am! Who I was always meant to be!" She raises her claw hand scratching the stone of the walls, the nails making a screeching sound. "It liberated me! You and I are living among sheep that are meant to the slaughter. I am The Mother's chosen! You will not deny me my destiny! I'll see every one in Sandpoint consumed by the flames and I'll be reborn into her image!"


It takes Sayuri a moment to comprehend what Nualia is saying; when she does, her face contorts in a strange sort of expression- a kind of disgusted amusement, an angry disdain. "Who you _really are_? Nualia, you can be whoever you want to be, you never needed Lamashtu's _permission_! We talked about getting out of there. Together. Being something _more_. Now look at you, a monster underground, lost to everyone, screaming about your destiny." 

Her features _twist_, an unsettling shift she usually tries to hide in shadow, but which she is sparing no one, especially Nualia, today. Where once a perfectly average human stood, instead there is an amber-furred fox-girl. And her teeth are just as sharp as before, but make more sense, in this face...

"And here I am, myself in full, with friends at my back. Which of us would you rather be, Nualia? _It still doesn't have to end like this_."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2021)

"So be it," Addo says sadly and engages the dog with a defensive, but precise strike from the glowing holy sword.

Attack 16+6=22
Damage 8+5=13
Holy 6+0=6

(Combat Expertise, AC +1 this round, 21+2(protection)+1(dodge) )


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 6, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Rolls_ 




*Flurry:
ATK #1: 1d20 +6 = 22
ATK #2: 1d20 +6 = 23

DMG #1: 1d4 +3 = 7
DMG #2: 1d4 +3 = 6
Total: 13*




While the Yeth Hound was reeling from Addo's attack, Sura'ak quickly moves in for the kill.

Both attacks hit quickly in succession, and prove to be lethal. While the Hound in all likelyhood would have fallen to its wounds over time, a dagger decisively plunged into the side of the fell beasts' head made short work of it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2021)

Sayuri in her fox form moves past Addo and Sura'ak, stepping in front of Nualia. 

The young woman smiles with a hint of respect... and drops her composite longbow to the side, bringing out the bastard sword and swings down Sayuri with a ferocious strike and the fury of the abyss. (Sayuri -9hp)

ROUND 3
Rose 20 (round 4)
Nualia 20 (-16HP)
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5 (15/24)

Everyone's up.

On going Inspire Courage + Bless = +2 atk +1dmg


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 6, 2021)

Mirenia's seen a few things in her years but she didn't expect Sayuri's sudden shift...or for the girl to rush ahead a moment later. Or for Nualia's reaction to be cutting into her deeply. Though she doesn't see the blow, she can hear the sounds of it, and this is enough to unearth a more primal, latent, and furious scream from the bard. She concentrates years of pent up grief into a singular shout at Nualia, her fury needing no words to articulate its meaning.

It's rather...encouraging.

(Inspire Courage 8/13 Rounds.)

*#Blistering Invective*: 1d20 (19) + 8 *Total*: 27
*#Damage*: 1d10 (2) *Total*: 2
*#More Fire Damage*: 1d6 (2) *Total*: 2


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2021)

Addo grimaces as the young woman runs in front of him only to be struck.  Shaking his head slightly he intones, "very well, then face the light of Iomedae."  His glowing sword brightens to brilliant levels and he casts an explosion of light to fill most of the room with Nualia.

Addo casts Burst of Radiance, targeting inside the room to hit Nualia but miss Sayuri.  DC 15 reflex save, 3 rounds blinded on fail or dazzled on success.  Evil creatures in the area take 9 (2+3+2+2) damage (no save).


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 6, 2021)

Dropping his spear, Gorrendux switches to his light crossbow and takes a shot at Nualia. Being careful not to hit an ally, Gorrendux's shot goes wide.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2021)

Mirenia's and Addo's magic burn Nualia, and she catches on fire. She's starting to look scorched.

ROUND 3
Rose 20 (round 4)
Nualia 20 (-29HP)
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5 (15/24)


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 6, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Rolls_ 




*Flurry ATK #2: 1d20 +7 = 19
Ki Point Extra Normal ATK: 1d20 +16 = 24

Flurry DMG: 1d8 +3 = 9
Unarmed DMG: 1d8 +3 = 6*




While the corrupted woman was dazed following her being victim to an assault via magicks, Sura'ak quickly closes the gap as soon as safety permitted. Forgoing the Silver Dagger, he lands two rather forceful punches to the woman's mid-section.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2021)

Nualia grimaces from the punches and then brings down her sword and claw on Sura'ak. The sword makes a cut on his arm (-11 Sura'ak).  
She shakes the flames off.




ROUND 4
Rose 20 (round 5)
Nualia 20 (-44HP)
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9 (18/38)
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5 (15/24)


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 6, 2021)

Gorrendux maneuvers back into the (disarmed) trapped hallway, then calls upon the might & wisdom of Pharasma to emit a soothing burst of blue-white light, healing *Mirenia, Sayuri, Addo, Saru'uk*, and Gorrendux each for *7 hit points* (but not Rose or Nualia because channels are bursts that don't go around corners).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 6, 2021)

Mirenia moves towards the opening made in the group's line up, drawing her shortbow. Rather than fire, she weaves some of the arcane energies of her song into the tiefling in front of her, mending a portion of his wounds.

*#CLW Sura'ak*: 1d8 (*1*) + 4 *Total*: 5


----------



## briaremma (Jul 6, 2021)

Sayuri, her eyes narrowed, steps into the hallway behind Addo, her hands moving in strange and arcane patterns as she murmurs under her breath. She points a finger at Nualia, and a ray beams forth, yellow and sickly, the magic wrapping around Nualia's forearms and sinking beneath her skin. 

*Ray of Enfeeblement: 2 strength damage for 3 rounds*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2021)

With Rose's shooting and a good placed punch from Sura'ak Nualia falters a second, only to be hit by the ray sapping her strength. Her face is full of shock and disbelief as a line of blood drips from her mouth. 

"... no..."


Her eyes become bloodshot with fury looking at Addo. 

"NO! HE'S HERE! MALFESHNEKOR IS HERE! IT CAN'T END NOW! HE'S WAITING FOR ME! MY MOTHER SENT ME TO HIM! I MUST RELEASE HIM AND WE WILL BURN SANDPOINT TOGETHER!" she snarls bringing down her sword on Addo but his defenses are simply too great... he is an impassable wall of everything she hates. 


ROUND 5
Rose 20 (round 6)
Nualia 20 (-52HP)
Gorrendux 12
Addo 9
Sura'ak 9 (30/38)
Mirenia 5
Sayuri 5 (22/24)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2021)

So anyway, Rose starts blasting: 

Longbow Attack (8), Weapon Focus(1), Bullseye Shot (4), Vicious Aim (1), Masterwork (1): 1d20 (6) + 15
Total: 21

Result: 1d8 (8) + 2
Total: 10


----------



## briaremma (Jul 7, 2021)

"Malefewhosit? Nualia, you have _got _to get better taste in friends!" Sayuri ducks down to peek under Addo's arm, zaps Nualia with a mini jolt of magic, the weakness of which reflects her lack of enthusiasm for the process. 

*Magic Missile: 4 dmg*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

The arrow and the magic missiles strike Nualia's neck.

_Friends._ HAH. The word brings a mocking smile in her bloody mouth. With her last strength she spits on Addo's shield.

"If not me... someone else will come. He... calls to us..." she raises her hand claw as if trying to reach the door behind Addo and the others. "You'll see...! You will...!"

Nualia collapses to the floor, dead. Her eyes remain open, face frozen in a expression of rage.


_*Combat Over*_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 7, 2021)

Mirenia's brow furrows at the name Nualia used, unsure of it offhand. Moment's later she begins to peer at the inscriptions above either door, spending time studying them to better understand just what this area might have been designed for...now that their primary enemy was taken care of.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2021)

Seeing as the current threat had been _swiftly dealt with_, Sura'ak cautiously moves further into the circular room that the woman had been just previously been using to..._invoke_ something.

He glances around silently.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2021)

Addo sighs and seems to deflate slightly as their opponent falls.  "It didn't have to end this way," he says slightly mournfully; shaking his head.  "At least it is done now."

*Knowledge: Religion on "MALFESHNEKOR "*: 1d20 (16) + 5 *Total*: 21


----------



## briaremma (Jul 7, 2021)

Sayuri kneels next to Nualia's broken body, shifting rather unconsciously back to her 'normal' form, and in her amber eyes is a grief that cannot be expressed in words. She brushes the hair back from her former friend's lifeless face, whispers something to her too low for the others to hear.

Except for the word why, which she repeats...more than once, sounding a little more broken each time. _It didn't have to be like this._


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

Mirenia looks at the faded inscriptions... she can make out words that translate into "wealth", "treasure", "gold", "power"... This particular dialect of Thassilonian gives such words importance over the rest of the text. 

Sura'ak enters the room and looks around.  Nualia’s notes and several journals lie on the tables here. Sorting through these notes gives Sura'ak a clearer picture of her role in this whole attack.  They outline her plans to send an army of goblins against Sandpoint and burn the town to the ground, not only to offer it all as a burnt offering to Lamashtu in hopes of being made a half-fiend, but also to fuel the runewell in the catacombs below.  The notes go on to detail how to cause sinspawn to manifest from the runewell, and claim that if someone were to overextend the runewell’s stores, it would be deactivated. Nualia isn’t sure how to reactivate it, and several times stresses that the runewell shouldn’t be used much until after Sandpoint is razed and the deaths of hundreds of angry citizens and goblins have refilled the well.  Luckily for you... the party has already made sure to deplete the runewell before coming to Thistletop. There is more information but you would require a few hours to sort through the details.

Addo recognizes the name, or a similar one read in passing in some ancient tome. That is the kind of name given to fiends... particularly barghests. It checks out from what he know of the creatures. They are shape changers that have an affinity to goblins and tend to eat humanoids. Nualia's words resonate in his mind: "_He calls to us_". Concerning... to say the least. If this barghest was able to 'connect' with other humanoids, it must be stronger than the regular barghest... and as long as he is trapped down here, the goblins will be inexorably beckoned to his service, even without Nualia.

Sayuri tends to Nualia's body and notices two things... The amulet she's carrying is ancient... and the scars in her belly and navel seem... weird. 



Please K. History for the medallion. K. Religion/Heal check for the scars.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 7, 2021)

Mirenia steps closer after she's inspected the runes, her brow furrowing further now. She steps up behind Sayuri but doesn't intercede, instead looking to the eye catching medallion around Nualia's now lifeless neck. It seemed as though it was almost familiar...

*#History*: 1d20 (14) + 9 *Total*: 23


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

Familiar indeed. Years of listening to Quink have payed off. The disk is inscribed with the Sihedron rune, a seven-pointed star which symbolized the seven virtues of rule of early Thassilon. With the decline of the empire the rune became more closely associated with the seven vices and with rune magic in general. She can tell it is magical.

On the other hand, Sura'ak has heard of scars like these on cultists of Lamashtu. She is the Mother of Monsters... and tends to show her favor by deforming their babies or allowing them to birth monsters.

The party had discovered an altar of Lamashtu below Sandpoint. Conceiving too close to that place would likely have adverse effects...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2021)

*"We may indeed be looking for an infant now."* Issuing a sharp exhale, Sura'ak returns to the notes he was previously glancing briefly over


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2021)

Addo will share what he knows about the name/barghest with a clear tone of concern.

*Heal*: 1d20 (18) + 6 *Total*: 24
*K:Religion (not that it's likely to beat the heal)*: 1d20 (10) + 5 *Total*: 15


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, Addo has lived long enough to assist a few healers in family matters. These scars are consistent of a hasty surgery and are at least a few years old. He knows Lamashtu's favor or disdain are commonly related to fertility and madness.

Sayuri knew Nualia was seeing a young man at the time but her father found out and he kept her out of sight the following months... until the fire.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

It the party takes a couple of hours reading over the notes, they discover a "journal" made from loose notes by Nualia. It takes them a bit to make sense of the order. She talks about her hatred for the people of Sandpoint... how she had to smile and be the perfect daughter while everyone either adored her obsessively or hated her with jealously. She relates how she fantasized of escaping the town and wait for Tobyn to die alone of old age without his "trophy angel daughter". At one point she talks about Sayuri... and in the letters there's a kind of kinship about revealing her true face to her. Something clicks on Nualia then. She is like Sayuri: a face for the town and hiding the real one inside... but Nualia can't change. She doesn't have the ability. And that frustrates her so much. She grows jealous and angry at Sayuri because of it, but specially because Sayuri seems to just get along with these stupid townfolks.

The notes then stop focusing so much on those grievances, and they talk about a young man instead. _Delek Viskanta._ There's excitement in her letters. Pages and pages about new dreams and new perspectives and new hopes, poetry of soft whispers and caresses. Of promises of eternal love.

And then... rage. Tobyn has discovered her. She is with child. Delek denies everything. He leaves calling her names and skips town. She hates him. She hates them. She hates every single person in this forsaken town. Her writing becomes deranged... Tobyn keeps her locked up in her room... maybe he knows she would try to hurt him, hurt everyone if he lets her out. Or maybe he just doesn't want to let the town known how he utterly failed to raise a devout angelic daughter. He doesn't know what to do... he just tells people she is indisposed or sick. She fills the page with "laughing".

There's a long time without entries and the next one seems to be dated just after the fire. The writing continues to be a bit manic but there's a new focus to it...  She explains she had a dream of everything they ever denied her, of everything she hated. It was a wave of fire that consumed the entire world. She woke up to birthing pains... but it was more than that. It was killing her from the inside. Tobyn brought a midwife to assist but what they brought into the world was far from human and died with their first.  That was the last strand. Nualia's mind shattered and fell into a comma.

She had another dream. The Mother welcomed her to her arms. She cradled her and whispered secrets and guidance. Lamashtu gave her the answer... how to transform into her true self. It showed her visions of fire and death, of countless tortured screams. She danced over their ashes in her true demonic form.

She woke up with a smile on her face.
The door was unlocked.
She quietly went to Tobyn's door. The old man was sleeping. She locked the door. She set the church on fire, and watched from afar as the flames consumed everything on the north part of town.

She left to Magnimar with a new goal in her heart.

The notes become a bit vague here... she's too busy and doesn't have enough time for the journal but it seems she got help to find Delek and kill him... then a benefactor gave her the strange medallion and helped her make sense of some of her visions, pointing her in the right direction: The Catacombs of Wrath. She found the tunnels below Sandpoint and met with the Quasit who taught her Lamashtu's teachings. There, she got more dreams: a vision of a monstrous goblin wolf imprisoned in an underground room. This creature, a barghest named Malfeshnekor, was also one of Lamashtu’s chosen. If she could find him and free him, he would not only help her achieve her vengeance against the town of Sandpoint, but he would be the key in cleansing her body of her “celestial taint.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 7, 2021)

Mirenia is a practiced reader, but even so it is difficult to get through Nualia's writings with any kind of consistent speed. Much of the content turns her stomach or else brings a look of frustration or pity to her expression. When they're finally done reading through everything, she picks up the amulet, handling it with care to inspect the runes and other accents. She hums the Notes of Discovery taught to her by the elders of her family, casting *Detect Magic*.

*#Spellcraft*: 1d20 (17) + 6 *Total*: 23

*#Knowledge Arcana*: 1d20 (8) + 12 *Total*: 20

"If she was given this emblem of Thassilon by someone in Magnimar...the sheriff may be in danger at worst...or have alerted them at best," she observes, lowering the medallion from her inspection. "We...need to find this demon she was consorting with," Mirenia says with a deep breath. "And sever at least one of these threads."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 7, 2021)

Addo's face is somber for most of the discussion and darkens considerably at the end.  Jealously, anger, disappointment, depression, all good reasons for making bad decisions.  Her path, while extreme, was an unfortunately common one.  If only there had been a chance to present her with a better path.

"We should keep searching.  If there's an evil power here we need to know more about what we face.  But be cautious, I'm not sure of the particulars with barghests but fiends can be powerful and magical creatures.  Do not give them any advantages and do not listen to their lies."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 7, 2021)

*"Undoubtedly this was a deeply troubled woman..." ; "...Grim as it is, it seems there is no further necessity to seek out a lost child." ; "Yes, I suppose that sort of overly strict rearing would birth intense disdain." *

The Tiefling quietly mutters this and more to himself as he goes through the borderline maniacal ranting journal - sounding as though, in some instances, he were actually consulting with a person concerned with the well being of another.

With a quiet breath, he gives the room another quick look-around. *"...This place and everything in it needs to be purged with fire. Collapse the structure in upon itself so that its lower levels remain in ruin, block off any tunnels."*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

One of the most recent notes explains she was trying to find the entrance... There's some kind of door in the following rooms that she can't seem to open. A magical door made of gold coins.

Without a rogue Nualia and Lyrie were looking for a way to activate it on their own. Lyrie said she had some ideas they would try in the morning... but she's gone now.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

If you look through the door to the south you find it unlocked.

The southern wing of this L-shaped hallway ends at a pair of stone doors carved with the depictions of two skeletons reaching out to clutch a skull between them, while to the east the hallway narrows down to frame a circular carving of what seems to be an immense stack of tens of thousands of gold coins that rises from floor to ceiling. The edges of these coins are carved with tiny, spiky runes. 

Perception Checks


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2021)

Mirenia checks for magic on the medallion and senses a faint necromancy aura. She also discovers  that while worn, a Sihedron medallion grants its wearer a +1 resistance bonus on all saving throws. Once per day, as a free action, it may be commanded to bestow the effects of false life on the wearer. Placed on the neck of a dead body, a Sihedron medallion preserves the body indefinitely via a gentle repose effect.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2021)

Mirenia produces and begins to play a tune on her flute, with a similar melody to the Notes of Discovery she'd began playing just moments before. The song encourages wariness and acuity in addition to weaving magic of another of her spells into its framework.

(Spending 1 Round of Bardic Performance to perform *Inspire Competence* targeting Perception and another to activate *Spellsong* and cast *Sift* to try and assist Rose; 6/13 Rounds left.)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2021)

Treasure from Nualia:

+1 breastplate, +1 bastard sword, masterwork composite longbow, Sihedron medallion, gold holy symbol (100 gp), 7 pp, 5gp


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 8, 2021)

Rose checks the area of the chamber to the south with the aid of some of the others. 

*Result:* 1d20 (14) + 11
*Total: 25+1
26 +4 (Aid Another from Moogle and Yami) 

30? *


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2021)

By taking their time and helping checking the area thoroughly, Rose something weird. The door has no true mechanism to open... no levelers, no platforms to step or buttons to push to make it activate and open. The column must open or move with magic...

She passes her hand over the column and then her fingers brush against a small opening between the carved coins... some kind of slot. Very easy to miss... She has to tip toe a bit to look at it closely. It's roughly the same size of the coins.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 8, 2021)

In the meanwhile - as the others busied themselves examining what could only be aptly described as a _door of greed_ - Sura'ak chose instead to inspect the Skull Door at the other end.

*Perception:
1d20 +9 = 24*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2021)

The door seems to have been locked at one point but the lock has been destroyed. The door itself is just closed and doesn't appear to be trapped. He manages to read a word decorating the top of the frame... "Architects".


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 8, 2021)

As he hears others read the notes and describe Nualia's tragic history, Gorrendux shakes his head. He mutters, "It's a sad story, to be sure, but I don't think sad enough to sway the Lady of Graves." 

Longspear in hand, he takes up a ready position near this strange "door of greed."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 8, 2021)

"We all have a choice. We...always have a choice," she says solemnly, shaking her head. Casting Mage Hand, she plucks one of the gold coins off of Nualia's person, and requests everyone back up from the door. Afterwards, she slowly inserts the coin into the slot from a distance.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2021)

When placing the coin into the slot, the coin suddenly vanishes as it was never there. A second later, the pillar seems to glow gold and noisily grinds down into the floor. You assume the pillar wouldn't have sounded like this in the past, but dirt and loose rock on its way might be the culprit of the noise to an otherwise impressive display.

You see three sets of double doors... to the North, the East, and South.

Perception checks, please.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2021)

Mirenia hears... talking??... coming from the north. It's muffled by the doors.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 9, 2021)

The songstress squints at each of the doors in turn, before she twists her fingers, places a forefinger to her lips and casts *Message* to whisper her findings to a number of targets equal to her caster level ; Addo, Gorrendux, Sayuri, and Rose.

_"The doors read Extraplanar Prison, Communication Room, and Transmutation Room..."_ she explains. _"I cannot hear them clearly. Perhaps someone should move closer?"_


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2021)

Mirenia also doesn't see any traps in this room.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 9, 2021)

His curiosity finally satisfied, the Tiefling returns to the group.

*"That Skull Door has seems damaged, there is no lock where there would have been, nor is it trapped. The only legible word translates into architects."* Sura'ak pauses briefly. *". . .It is feasible that that door leads to an old mausoleum."*

Sura'ak pauses again, exhaling quietly and casting a lingering glance over his shoulder. *". . .Not entirely certain, though. Far too vague."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2021)

"Extraplanar prison," Addo interjects, "seems likely the location of the barghest.  I'd suggest we approach that last, if it is indeed trapped there best we know everything we're dealing with before risking it getting out."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2021)

*"If it is trapped wouldn't it just stay over there?" *Rose asks. 

*"Could we not seal this place off and keep people from getting to it?" *


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 9, 2021)

"If there is a demon Nualia was trying to free, I worry its bonds already may be loosened. Then again, at this point, are we in a rush? Does anyone need healing or rest?" Gorrendux quietly asks the team.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 9, 2021)

*"Oh,"* Rose says in a hushed tone and that was the end of her discussion on it. She wasn't sure what most of these things that were happening really entailed. Her expertise with anything of this sort stopped at the Goblins and their like. Demons weren't a thing that she had much reason to know about. Cernunnos was said to have come into conflict with many fiends and the like over the years, but those tales weren't a primary part of the teaching about him. 

*"I'm not injured,"* Rose says after a pause.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 10, 2021)

"Good, I'm glad to hear it," Gorrendux says to *Rose *as he approaches the Communications Door. He looks at Sayuri quizzically, wondering if she remains in fox-girl form.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2021)

You open the communication room.

This barren room contains an upraised dais on which sits a marble throne. To either side stand statues of a man clutching a book and a glaive. A ghostly figure seems to be seated in the throne, an image of the same man who appears in the statues. He seems to be addressing an audience as he moves his hands about, his fingers decorated with hooked rings, but the words issuing from his phantom mouth are difficult to make out and in a strange language.  Over the ages, the illusion has slowly faded, so that all that remains is this ghostly echo.



His spoken words are in Thassilonian, and repeat the following short message over and over:

_“…is upon us, but I command you remain. Witness my power, how Alaznist’s petty wrath is but a flash compared to my strength. Take my  final work to your graves, and let its memory be the last thing you…”._


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2021)

*"The parting words of one meaning to inspire hope, whose people's fates faced encroaching annihilation. ...Doomed to failure, it would seem."*

The Tiefling gave a cursory glance around the vast empty hall. *"Is there anything significant about this...Alaznist?"

Knowledge History: 1d20 +8 = 22*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 10, 2021)

Mirenia translates the words in Thassilonian for the others, her voice clear and concise. "Alaznist is who the wrath wells below Sandpoint seemed to be dedicated to," Mirenia explains. "This structure was dedicated to greed rather than wrath, however, so I imagine this is one of her rivals."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 10, 2021)

*"It's some kind of ghost?" *Rose says sounding genuinely confused. *"It doesn't seem to notice us." *


----------



## soulnova (Jul 10, 2021)

Sura'ak remembers reading about these peoples... Alaznist was the Runelord of Wrath, wizard ruler of the Thassilonian realm of Bakrakhan. And this man must be Karzoug, Runelord of Greed, wizard ruler of the Thassilonian realm of Shalast. It would seem this might have been a border outpost between the two warring kingdoms.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2021)

Sura'ak shifted his head side to side a few times as he ran through the memory of past teachings.

The Tiefling let out a sigh. *"Two lords of Vice, a territorial dispute. Plausibly in order to attain greater favor from their respective deity, perhaps. Clearly their conflict did not result in anything constructive. ...I still retain that the Skull Door leads to a mausoleum, now more than before."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 11, 2021)

Mirenia nods in agreement with the tiefling, expounding a bit on his brief comments with what she's gathered from her own studies. "They were called Runelords," Mirenia explains to the others. "Alaznist was the Runelord of Wrath, specializing in evocation magic, and ruling over Bakrakhan. The Old Light was formerly a weapon under her control...Thistletop was part of the Kingdom of Xalasht, Domain of Greed and..." She gestures to the Transmutation Door. "...transmutation magic. They often warred due to their proximity, but seemed to share a worship of Lamashtu," she murmurs, beginning to trail off before she looks to Gorrendux. "Ah! We should be taking some rubbings for Professor Quink, now that I think of it..."

However, for now she turns towards the Transmutation Room and opens it up with a casting of Mage Hand.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 11, 2021)

"Let's do the rubbings once we secure the site," Gorrendux responds as he watches Mirenia's magical _mage hand_ start to open the eastern door marked "Transmutation Room." Now wearing Nualia's somewhat-dented breastplate, the Half-Orc stands ready with his longspear.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2021)

You open the door.

This room contains three low tables, their tops covered with a strange and chilling selection of tools, saws, long-bladed knives, and objects
whose purpose is not readily apparent. A strange collection of bones lies near the southern table— too many to be one skeleton, but too few to be two.

*Perception and Heal checks please.*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 11, 2021)

Entering the room at the back of the group, Sura'ak looks around, giving this room its own initial cursory once-over.

Old stains of what could only be assumed to be blood painted the floor beneath these tables, as well as the metal of these  _surgical tools. _One wouldn't have to venture too far a guess as to what would have transpired here. And if ever a smell could be appropriately applied to a bone pile, the dry, musty odor wafting around the interior of this room would be it.

*Perception Roll:
1d20 +9 = 29*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2021)

The skeleton seems to have belonged to a two-headed man with an additional partial skeleton of a smaller man growing from the small of his back— all that remains of the last poor soul worked on here before the end came. The ancient skeleton crumbles to dust if touched.

The surgical tools on the tables are exquisitely made, and are worth 100 gp in all. Sitting on the easternmost table is an object that, upon closer examination, isn’t a tool at all. It appears to be a silverand-gold seven-pointed star... similar to the star on Nualia's medallion. The Sihedron symbol.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 11, 2021)

Gorrendux strides into the room and glares at the devices of surgery and torture. "I know not what exactly happened here, but one way or the other, I'm sure it was an offense to anything decent in the eyes of Pharasma. Souls should be allowed to proceed onto the next realm without torture or other undue delay," he grumbles. "Hm, another one of those 7-pointed stars. Nualia wore one around her neck, so I assume they're awfully important. In any regard, her medallion was magical and sounded useful. Someone probably should wear it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2021)

Rose scans the room as they enter, trying to make sense of what manner of torture that someone would have been trying to fo in a place like this. She is reluctant to touch anything just yet and just walks closer to the bones and tables to get a better look. 

*Perception:* 1d20 (16) + 11
*Total: 27

Heal:* 1d20 (20) + 5
*Total: *25


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2021)

Rose finds the same things of note... the 7 pointed star  (this one is not a medallion, but has relatively the same size).  The bones look ready to crumble into dust at the first touch. Unless she would like to breath ancient people dust, it's better to leave the bones there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 11, 2021)

*"Do you think the people that the ghost was talking to are these people?" *she asks. *"The bones are near where that happened and all of this happened so long ago...these remains will crumble if we even touch them and I can't help but think these people were here during whatever that was." *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 11, 2021)

Addo considers the scene with clear revulsion.  "I doubt it," he says hesitantly.  "This seems more some sort of sadistic experiment to me."  He pauses a moment and considers, "it said 'transmutation room' is there any magic about the area?  I'd hate to think whatever did this," he pauses to gesture at the bones, "might still be active?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2021)

A detect magic around the room reveals no active spells or auras.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 11, 2021)

Gorrendux picks up the "tools" since they look valuable, as well as the sihedron. "Let's try the so-called 'Skull Door' next," he says as he exits the room and stands ready by the south door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 12, 2021)

Mirenia casts Detect Magic at Addo's suggestion, sighing quietly with a shake of her head as she takes in the scene. "Transmutation, in its sickest form is all this amounts to," she murmurs. Moving towards the skull door, she opens it up to peer inside.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2021)

Mirenia opens the "skull door".

Four pillars support the domed ceiling of this room. Several dark alcoves containing standing sarcophagi grace the walls, and a statue of a stern man wielding a glaive and holding a book stands in the southern part of the chamber. You recognize this man as Karzoug as well.

What do you do?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2021)

Mirenia and Sura'ak carefully enter the room looking around.

Sura'ak notices that one of the slabs on the wall have some sort of mold from around it. It would appear to be some kind of secret door that leads to an area with high humidity...

The secret door doesn't appear to be locked or trapped. It requires a push and slide to the side to open.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 12, 2021)

Wordlessly, Sura'ak goes over to the mold/moss-covered _secret door_. He stares at it for a moment, nose wrinkling at the _unique scent_ wafting from it.

Placing a foot firmly up against the flat of the slab, he presses forward with his weight - the slab buckles inward, upon which the Tiefling shifts his weight over to the side, and the slab gradually moves open.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 12, 2021)

"Your keen eyes are unmatched," Gorrendux says to Sura'ak as he watches the Tiefling open the hidden passageway. He looks up at the domed ceiling. "Amazing craftmanship, for something buried so far under the surface."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2021)

The door reveals a small dark passage way with no light... Sura'ak can smell salty water in the air...

But as the others enter the room as well, 3 dark shadowy creatures emerge passing through the lids of the sarcophagi.

If you have it, you may roll Knowledge Religion check to identify them.

ROUND 1
Sura'ak 21
Shadow 18
Rose 13
Shadow 11
Mirenia 10
Shadow 7
Addo 7
Sayuri 4
Gorrendux 3

@Yami Munesanzun is up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2021)

When Rose can move, she pulls back. Telling the others as she moves. *"I don't like the look of those ghosts. I'm afraid I won't be much help here. There isn't much that an arrow can do to them if I recall correctly." *


----------



## soulnova (Jul 12, 2021)

The Shadows give ghostly moans and wails in ancient Thassilonic.


_"Let us out. We are hungry... So hungry."
"My lord... MY LORD! Release us! I don't want to die!"
"I can't breath! Please! I'll pay you anything! All my gold, please! Too late... too late..." _

They reach out to you trying to grab you... trying to feed of your life essence.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 12, 2021)

"Be wary friends! These undead shadows can drain your strength! I've seen vibrant, veteran soldiers sucked of their vitality, changed from able swordsmen to useless weaklings unable to lift their very weapons or shields. These shadows are not to be underestimated," Gorrendux warns sternly.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2021)

Sura'ak moves in a tactical retreat to the door.

The first shadow chases after him, dark arms reaching for that sweet life energy, but touches Gorrendux instead, sapping some of his strength (-2 STR Gorrendux).

Without weapons that can damage them, Rose moves back.

Shadow B swipes at Mirenia but she manages to dodge out of the way.



ROUND 1
Sura'ak 21
Shadow A 18
Rose 13
Shadow B 11
*Mirenia 10*
Shadow C 7
Addo 7
Sayuri 4
Gorrendux 3

Mirenia is up! @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 13, 2021)

Mirenia begins to draw back from the melee with the others, but gives pause. She stands her ground next to Gorrendux for now, whatever the reason.

(Mirenia delays her action until after Shade C's next turn to take the Withdraw Action as a Full Round action.)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2021)

The third Shadow moves towards Mirenia and this time it manages to touch her. (-3 STR damage)

ROUND 1
Sura'ak 21 (30/38)
Shadow A 18
Rose 13
Shadow B 11
Mirenia 10 (-3 STR)
Shadow C 7
*Addo 7
Sayuri 4 (22/24 HP)
Gorrendux 3 (-2 STR)*

@EvilMoogle @briaremma @Ronnam are up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2021)

Addo swears in celestial as the shades emerge aware of the torment the spirits represent.    He nods slightly seeing the others withdraw.  Sliding his sword away he brandishes the silver symbol of Iomedae about his neck ready to repel them if needed.

Addo will ready an action to channel energy (to damage) if the shadows move to pursue the party after they leave the room.  (4 damage, DC 15 will to halve).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 13, 2021)

The shadows slightly recoil from the wave of energy from Addo. (-2 shadows)

ROUND 1
Sura'ak 21 (30/38)
Shadow A 18 (-2HP)
Rose 13
Shadow B 11 (-2 HP)
Mirenia 10 (-3 STR)
Shadow C 7 (-2 HP)
*Addo 7
Sayuri 4 (22/24 HP)
Gorrendux 3 (-2 STR)*


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 13, 2021)

"Dark shadows, retreat! We're leaving this abominable place, and you best not follow!" 

Calling upon the might of his goddess, Gorrendux emits two bright blasts of bluish white light, then steps away from the nasties.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2021)

Gorrendux shuffles behind the party, visibly weakened by the touches.

The shadows screech by the double wave of energy...

Sayuri starts an incantation and two magic missiles fly towards the first shadow finishing it!

ROUND 2
*Sura'ak 21 (30/38)
Rose 13*
Shadow B 11 (-12 HP)
Mirenia 10 (-3 STR)
Shadow C 7 (-9 HP)
Addo 7
Sayuri 4 (22/24 HP)
Gorrendux 3 (-7 STR)

@Yami Munesanzun @Cardboard Tube Knight are up


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2021)

Sura'ak waits until the shadows are at range to strike.

Rose rushes back to Nualias body to pick her magic Bastard Sword.

Shadow B approaches and swipes at Addo but he manages to get back just enough. At this moment Sura'ak punches two times, and while the first one seemed to hit only air, the second feels like it connected with something... it's weird... like punching a curtain flowing with cold wind... (shadow -2dmg)


Mirenia starts her inspiring song.

Shadow C attempts to grab Sura'ak neck but he misses.


ROUND 2
Sura'ak 21 (30/38)
Rose 13
Shadow B 11 (-14 HP)
Mirenia 10 (-3 STR)
Shadow C 7 (-9 HP)
*Addo 7
Sayuri 4 (22/24 HP)
Gorrendux 3 (-7 STR)

@EvilMoogle @Ronnam @briaremma are up!*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2021)

Addo will hold his action until after Gorrendux's next channel:

If both (remaining) shadows are still alive he'll channel energy again:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Channel Positive*: 1d6 (2) *Total*: 2 (DC 15 will to reduce it to 1, ugh).




If only one shadow remains (presumably "C"):

*Spoiler*: __ 




Move action: draw magical longsword.
Swift action: Enhance longsword with "ghost touch" from "sacred weapon" (this round)
Standard Action:
*Inspired Longsword (no expertise)*: 1d20 (*20*) + 6 *Total*: 26
*Confirm*: 1d20 (3) + 6 *Total*: 9
*Magic ghost-touch sword*: 1d8 (7) + 3 *Total*: 10




If both are dead he'll save his rapidly depleting abilities.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 14, 2021)

He trudges sideways five feet to ensure both of the remaining shadows are within his line of sight. Feeling incredibly weakened by the shadows' fiendishly cold touches, Gorrnedux can barely lift his holy symbol, the blazing semi-spiral pendant honoring Pharasma. "End now, foul shades!" he shouts as he emits yet another blast of positive energy.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2021)

The flash bursts from the symbol and from Gorrendux, hitting the shadows with waves of positive energies.

One of the shadows disintegrates with a painful groan. Addo finds an opening and strikes the remaining shadow, cutting deep into the creature which gives a surprised gasp and then dissolves into nothingness. 

END OF COMBAT.


Status:

Sura'ak 21 (30/38)
Rose 13
Mirenia 10 (-3 STR)
Addo 7
Sayuri 4 (22/24 HP)
Gorrendux 3 (-7 STR)


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 14, 2021)

"Pharasma be praised," the Half-Orc groans as he casts _Lesser Restoration_ on himself, restoring him to a Strength score of 8.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 14, 2021)

Mirenia was in the process of drawing her shortbow before the combined efforts of Gorrendux and Addo bring the creatures down. She breathes a sigh of relief as she lowers her weapon, looking to both men with admiration. "There's something to be said for the talents of Pharasma and Iomedae's adherents. You were both exemplary..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2021)

Addo nods, still somewhat cautious of the crypts.  "The gods provide," he says somewhat wearily.  "It is good to deliver such shades from their torment, though the timing is perhaps not ideal, with a fiend still to deal with."


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 15, 2021)

"Aye, thank you. And well done, Addo. My sense is that the fiend has been here a long while. It can wait a bit longer for its annihilation. Let us retreat to Orik and Lyrie's bedchambers, for rest and contemplation. Upon the morrow, Pharasma willing, I should be able to restore the drained strength of myself, you Addo, and you Mirenia as well." Slumping down to the floor to catch his breath, Gorrendux glares at his longspear, which is still too heavy for him to comfortably wield.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2021)

Just a heads up, you have already refreshed your spells "early" for this day just before going into the basements levels just past midnight, and it's been a few hours after reading through Nualia's journal entries. Let's say it's about 5am so you would need to spend the whole day here. 

Please let me know if you wish to do something in particular through the day. Full bed rest for 24 hours for those affected would restore 2 points of ability damage. 

Shadowmist is still outside.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 15, 2021)

Rose comes rushing back into the room dragging a bastard sword behind her. 

*"I went and got this sword to help,"* Rose says just as she notices things have settled down. *"I guess I am too late." *


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 15, 2021)

The sound of stones scraping past another, preceded briefly by a wet squelching, filled the room for a short time - the Tiefling was repositioning the door back to its prior state of _just being a slab in the wall_.

Much to his chagrin, this slab of stone was indeed as slimey and musty as thought.

Sura'ak took notice of the distressed half-orc slumped on the ground, as he "dusted" any lingering mold/moss bits off from his hands. 

*"Seems you are having some difficulty..."* He remarks, grasping the long spear.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 16, 2021)

"Thank you friend," Gorrendux says to Sura'ak with a deep yawn. He trudges upstairs to find Shadowmist and (hopefully) rest with the big animal & regain his strength.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2021)

Shadowmist is happy to see you after several hours out here grassing on his own, but then notices you are not quite right. He doesn't leave your side as your rest, standing watching over you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2021)

Mirenia spends much of her time taking a whetsone to her arrowsheads to sharpen them for the coming battle, and wishes to retire to Lyrie's room if possible, to look it over for any possible research or resources she might have left behind after her flight.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2021)

Sadly Lyrie didn't leave anything else of worth behind. She was very thorough.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2021)

What Mirenia remembers from Nualia's notes is that the creature is an unusually strong barghest.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2021)

Thinking on it, the songstress spends some time reading the religious book devoted to Lamashtu, cross referenced with Nualia's notes. She wants to see if they have any possible information to help jog her memory about barghest and what the group might expect inside the prison.

*#Know Planes*: 1d20 (*20*) + 11 *Total*: 31


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 16, 2021)

Sura'ak returns to the surface level; finding an open spot bathed in the morning sun, the Tiefling sits down.

With legs crossed and fingers interlaced, the Tiefling closes his eyes and simply breathes - and exists. And everything felt and sounded at peace.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2021)

Outside the fort, there is a clear spot in the "island", where he can get a mighty look of the rocky cliffs and the waves crashing. Sura'ak medidates calmly through dawn.  The seagulls fly high above him welcoming a new day.

((just for reference you are in the spot they are fighting in this pic))



Mirenia double checks her notes and the information she knows about Braghests and she remembers the following:

This thing should be a Greater Barghest to have the such interest from Lamashtu.
It is very VERY resistance to mundane damage. Only magic weapons and spells can hurt it normally. (DR10/Magic)
It can shapechange and has a number of spells... from which she remembers tales of greater barguests that could turn things invisible around them (invisibility sphere), phase out of existence to be harder to hit (blink), and could charm all kinds of creatures (charm monster).

Also... they can use dimension door... which means, there should be some kind of wards keeping him from leaving this prison, not only the door.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2021)

As the others take their time to rest and prepare their tactics, Rose comes closer to the double doors of the fiend's "prison".

The sealed doors to this room are made of stone but bear no handles. An indented outline of a seven-pointed star, its shape covered by hollows and slits, graces the spot where handles should be.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2021)

Rose glances back to the others, eager to tell them of what she's found. *"There's a spot where something is supposed to fit in here, like maybe a a type of key mechanism--like the star medallion we found." *


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2021)

((If you wish to accomplish something else during this 'downtime', please post it in your next post))

The day goes along normally. 

There is enough food and water left in the pantry for today but that won't last for tomorrow.

If Gorrendux spends all the time resting, he heals 2 points of ability damage. Mirenia took some time investigating so she only recovers 1 point of ability damage.


A new dawn comes again. The day is yours.

*What do you do?*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2021)

Addo rises early after a day of rest, prayer, and meditation ready to face the last looming threat of these ruins.  His normally warm face is cold and focused, bearing no illusions about the potential threats creatures from the lower planes represent on this world.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2021)

As stated by Rose the day before, the door seems to have a spot with the form of a seven-pointed star. No visible handles to open it.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 17, 2021)

Gorrendux rises much the same as Addo: prayer, meditation, and a grim demeanor of stalwart determination about him. He casts _Lesser Restoration_ on himself, nearly restoring him to full strength Even though he will carry his longspear today, he plans to wield a different weapon for this upcoming fight. After donning Nualia's breasplate, he makes sure the horse Shadowmist is well fed and watered. Then Gorrendux proceeds back down into the dungeon, to the dread door. He pulls out the 7-pointed object, which appears to fit said door. When everyone is ready, he will cast _Protection from Evil_ on himself, *Sayuri*, and *Rose*, and he will cast _Magic Weapon_ on *Rose*'s weapon -- each of those spells last 4 minutes. Only then, he will insert the sihedron into the door's recess, and see what happens.....


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2021)

The cleric places the star in the door and it would seem to magically stick to it, glowing golden for a second and then the doors open towards them.


This room is lit primarily by a 10-foot-long pit of f lickering fire that fills the room with a strange humid heat and the smell of burning hair. In the northern corners of the room, wooden risers each hold several dozen golden candles that burn without melting, while to the south the wall bears an immense carving of a seven-pointed star. The fire pit is only a few inches deep...

But it doesn't look like there's someone here...

Perception rolls everyone!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2021)

Mirenia rises early feeling refreshed but still somewhat worn from the events of the previous day. She makes sure to go over what she's been able to piece together about their likely foe to the others again, and nods expectantly to Gorrendux as he produces the Seven Pointed Star to open the door. Blinking once, she remembers something, quickly handing off a trinket to Sayuri. "I almost forgot -- this was Nualia's. I think it did just a bit to protect her so...maybe there's some part of her legacy that might help you, even with how much she's tried to take from Sandpoint." She gives *Sayuri the 7 pointed medallion with False Life and +1 to Saving Throws*.

As the doors are thrown open the songstress clasps her hands and closes her eyes, humming a low, haunting sound from the back of her throat. (Activating *Limning Song* for 1 round of Bardic Performance, 12/13 Rounds).


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2021)

The wave of music rolls forward and suddenly, there's a massive flare in front of you, on the other side of the fire pit.

While it technically has not dispelled the invisibility, you can now see the outline of the creature glowing. It roars in a strange combination of infernal, goblin and common. "*FEED! FEED!*  I'LL DEVoUr You!"

Round 1
Sura'ak 20
Malfeshnekor 15
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
Sayuri 11
Addo 9


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 18, 2021)

The first thing that hit the group was the stench - the musky odor like that of a beast trapped in a dank cave, churned with the reek of sulfur and rot. The next was an aura of anger, hatred and hunger, enraged yet even further from being imprisoned for an untold time.

Although, honestly, the smell was worse.

Sura'ak remained at the doorway with the group, anticipating movement from the creature within the room, preparing to guard as necessary.

*Total Defense*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2021)

Malfeshnekor growls, seeing the others have stayed outside the range of the door.

He speaks again in a broken combination of goblin, infernal and common. "FOOLS._ I'LL REACH YOU_. *I'LL REACH THEM*. MY LITTLE SERVANTS!_ ALL GOBLINS ARE MINE!_ *THEY WILL COME AND WE WILL FEAST ON YOUR FLESH!*" 

He stays in the back of the room and casts Crushing Despair.  Doing that, dispels the invisibility, showing his full body.



But the Protection from evil keeps the effect from taking root in their minds. He roars in frustration.


Round 1
Sura'ak 20 (round 2)
Malfeshnekor 15
*Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
Sayuri 11
Addo 9*

Everyone is up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 19, 2021)

Mirenia draws her shortbow and switches her song to one meant to inspire courage in their group as they face down the trapped but still mentally ravaged demon before them. 

(Drawing shortbow as a Move Action, switching to Inspire Courage as a Standard Action, activating Arcane Strike just because as a Swift Action.)


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 19, 2021)

Gasping at the sight of this demonic beast, Gorrendux steadies his resolves and utters a quick prayer to Pharasma, ending in, "Almighty Pharasma, Lady of Fates, sanctify this area against all fiends and demonic presences. Pharasma protect us!" He casts _Sacred Space_, targeted at the center of this room. ((The spell has a 20 foot radius. Evil  take a –1 penalty on , damage rolls, and saving throws, and they cannot be called or summoned into a sacred space. Duration 8 hours.)) Then he takes a 5-foot-step.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2021)

Rose affixes an arrow to her bow, the piece of ammunition taking on a slight sheen like the rest of the bow. She draws the string back and sends her shot between her companions to hit the abomination in front of them. 

Longbow Attack (8), Weapon Focus(1), Bullseye Shot (4), Vicious Aim (1), Masterwork (1): 1d20 (10) + 15
*Total: 25*

 Result: 1d8 (8) + 1 
*Total: 9*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2021)

The fiend blinks surprised at the coordinated attack. While the arrow certainly did quite a lot of damage, the creature seems to have a lot of vitality and doesn't care.

Round 1
*Sura'ak 20 (round 2)*
Malfeshnekor 15 (-9HP)
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
*Sayuri 11
Addo 9

@EvilMoogle @briaremma  and @Yami Munesanzun (for round 2) are up.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2021)

"Begone dark one," Addo says with serious intent.  "This realm holds no place for your kind."  With a solemn chant Addo casts Spiritual Weapon, summoning a glowing translucent longsword to attack the fiend.

*Spiritual Weapon*: 1d20 (19) + 8 *Total*: 27
*Confirm*: 1d20 (3) + 8 *Total*: 11
*Force Damage (x2 if an 11 hits somehow)*: 1d8 (*8*) + 2 *Total*: 10


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2021)

The Greater Barghest is engared by this afront! how DARE you attack him from safety!! 

Round 1
*Sura'ak 20 (round 2)*
Malfeshnekor 15 (-20HP)
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
*Sayuri 11*
Addo 9


----------



## briaremma (Jul 19, 2021)

Sayuri blinks for a moment at the outline of the screaming creature, and decides, whatever else is about to happen, that she'd like for whatever THAT is to be able to smack anyone getting near it _a little less effectively. _

So she narrows her eyes as she creates a diamond in the space between her hands, murmurs something low and mystical (and, oddly, with a rumbling growl beneath it). The sickly glow of the ray darts across the room, sinks into what she vaguely hopes is the invisible creature's chest. 

Ray of Enfeeblement: 2 str damage for 3 rounds to the barghest


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 20, 2021)

Curious - For all this beast's bluster and threats of oblivion, it seemed to be unable to cross the doorway. Much less leave the pit it had scrabbled about in for the past who-knows-how-long.

Quite honestly, it seemed too easy.

*"...It is far too convenient, being this effortless - now, of all times."* 

Regardless, the Tiefling kept up his guard. 

*Total Defence*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2021)

The creature seethes in frustration and disappears again. 

Round 2
Malfeshnekor 15 (-20HP)
*Sura'ak 14
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
Sayuri 11
Addo 9*


Everyone is up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2021)

Mirenia lowers her bow for a moment then lifts her voice to adjust her song accordingly, casting *Limning Verse* again to reveal the demon to her allies. Seeing that he does not immediately appear, she moves past the others and to the threshold to cast her voice directly into the prison...

(Standard Action: Switching Bard Performance. 10/13 Rounds Left. Move Action to move past Addo and Gorrendux and stand in front of the prison.)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2021)

At first, there is no reaction. No magical flame indicating the fiend... but as she moves to the threshold the strongest waves of her song reach the creature in the corner.

Rose uses this chance to shoot again and just barely hits.

Round 2
Malfeshnekor 15 (-31HP)
*Sura'ak 14*
Mirenia 14*
Gorrendux 14*
Rose 12*
Sayuri 11
Addo 9*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2021)

Addo steps forward along side Mirenia, sword and shield readied for defense.

(Spiritual weapon whiffs, Addo moves forward and full defends this round, he'll see what the fiend does.  He can/will give Mirenia a +2 shield if it's needed)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2021)

Rose looses a second arrow at the creature. 

Longbow Attack (8), Weapon Focus(1), Bullseye Shot (4), Vicious Aim (1), Masterwork (1): 1d20 (5) + 15
*Total: 20

Result: 1d8 (8) + 3 Total: 11*


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 20, 2021)

Gorrendux shifts east, then casts his own _Spiritual Weapon_ at the creature. A glowing blue-white dagger appears out of thin air, then jets toward the fiendish dog-thing, but veers off course through the dark room.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2021)

Round 2
Malfeshnekor 15 (-31HP)
*Sura'ak 14*
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
*Sayuri 11*
Addo 9


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2021)

Sura'ak moves into the room, crossing the threshold. The creature roars in delight and takes a 5ft closer to the northern wall. He bites on Sura'ak (-9 dmg) and then reaches to Addo at the threshold of the door with his claws, but his full defense combined with the sacred place effect is juuuust enough to block it.

Round 3
Malfeshnekor 15 (-31)
*Sura'ak 14 (25/38 hp)
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
Sayuri 11
Addo 9 

Everyone is up*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2021)

Addo's spiritual weapon strikes Malfeshnekor.

Rose steps closer to the door to have a better look of the creature and shoots at him, making him hiss in pain. Dark blood spills from his side.


Round 3
Malfeshnekor 15 (-42)
*Sura'ak 14 (25/38 hp)
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14*
Rose 12
*Sayuri 11*
Addo 9


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2021)

With the creature well and truly revealed now, Mirenia switches back to Inspiring Courage to help her fellows with their aim. She moves into the room but keeps to the back as the others press their advantage and keep the greater demon between their front and the wall. (Standard Action: Inspire Courage. 5 foot step diagonally. 9/13 BP Rounds left)


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 21, 2021)

Gorrendux strides into the room, while mentally directing his spiritual dagger. The curved dagger of Pharasma twists & twirls through the air, then lands a direct hit, slashing the demon-dog viciously. (11 force damage, or 12 actually with Inspire Courage). Ready to heal anyone who might need it, Gorrendux takes up position directly behind Sura'ak and Addo.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2021)

After Sura'aks two punches and Gorrenduxs strikes, Malfeshnekor is now very obviously hurt and in pain. 

Round 3
Malfeshnekor 15 (-70)
Sura'ak 14 (25/38 hp)
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
*Sayuri 11*
Addo 9

@briaremma Sayuri is left for the round.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2021)

Sayuri comes closer to the door and shoots, but the bolt is unable to get through.

Malfeshnekor unleashes all his fury on the less armored Sura'ak, and even with Addo's shield trying to defend him, the creature is able to bit him deeply and then claws at him, dropping him to the ground. He howls victorious, liking the blood around his jagged long teeth. 


Round 4
Malfeshnekor 15 (-70)
*Sura'ak 14 (-6/38 hp)
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14
Rose 12
Sayuri 11
Addo 9

Everyone is up! Sura'ak I would need a Constitution saving throw DC16 to stabilize unless someone heals you this round.*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2021)

Addo does his best to drive back the fiend, but both his sword and the force blade fail to connect, trusting in the capable cleric to heal Sura'ak.

(Swift action: increase bonus of longsword to +2 this round, not that it mattered.)
(AC 21+2(force)+2(dodge)=25 this round)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2021)

Mirenia's eyes widen as she begins to lower her bow and decides to switch tactics. Dropping the shortbow, she rounds the fire pit as she draws her longsword and imbues it with golden notes from her song directly. She stabs at the demon fiercely swiping but missing by a bit.

(Move action to move, Standard action to attack, swift action for arcane strike.)

*#blessedly inspired arcane longsword*: 1d20 (8) + 5 *Total*: 13


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 22, 2021)

Focused on the grievously wounded Tiefling, Gorrendux hurriedly leans over to touch Sura'ak's forehead. Loudly barking out a prayer to Pharasma, Gorrendux calls upon the Lady of Fates to heal the monk's wounds. The Cleric uses _Cure Moderate Wounds_ to restore *Sura'ak 18 HP*. At the same, Gorrendux spends a bit of his mental faculties to look at the mystical dagger, and telepathically direct it to keep attacking the Barghest. At first, Pharasma's blade seems to miss, but then the dagger twirls around midair, and strikes the beast again! (*8 force damage*)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2021)

Sura'ak wakes up on the floor with a gasp, and the fiend above in front of him.

Malfeshnekor reels back in pain at Gorrendux's sudden surge of... _fate? _that allows him to strike him. He snarls in anger. NO! It shouldn't be like this! It can barely stand now.

*ROUND 4*
Malfeshnekor 15 (-76)
*Sura'ak 14 (12/38 hp)*
Mirenia 14
Gorrendux 14*
Rose 12
Sayuri 11*
Addo 9

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 23, 2021)

*Stunning Fist
ATK Roll: 1d20 +7 +8(HP) = 20
DMG Roll: 1d8 +3 = 8*

Wasting no spare moment, the Tiefling struck upwards at the staggering beast before - and over - him.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2021)

Sura'ak can feel the muscles tensing where he landed the punch. The Greater Barghest resist the attempt for the stunning fist and grins, showing his rows of jagged teeth, right in front of Sura'ak's face, but black blood keeps dripping from his mouth...too much blood. His eyes darken completely... the infernal light in them gone. He collapses at their feet.


*END OF COMBAT!*


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 23, 2021)

The beast's anger and malice falters, and it falls to the floor with a mighty _thud_, motionless.

Exhausted and hurting, the Tiefling drags himself to the nearest wall and sits himself up against it, closing his eyes and controlling his breathing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 23, 2021)

Mirenia's eyes widen as she watches Sura'ak stand, push through the demon's attempt to keep him down, then deliver an uppercut that brings it down against all odds. She begins to lower her longsword, the notes imbuing it dying down...before she adds one last melody to her battle anthem, attempting to heal the tiefling of at least some of his numerous wounds.

*#Cure Light Wounds*: 1d8 (4) + 4 *Total*: 8


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2021)

Sura'ak is back at 12HP. The worse of his wounds have closed.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 23, 2021)

The Tiefling's breaths gradually come by much easier. Even so, he remains seated with his eyes closed, inhaling and exhaling deeply.

*"Now that this beast of temptation has been slain..."* He pauses, turning his head as he stifles a cough - even though breathing was now easier and less forced thanks to having been healed, the physical movements still hurt. *"What will you do with your departed friend? Leaving the body here may very well entice those that wander without..."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2021)

Addo keeps his guard up for a moment once the fiend drops cautious that despite the damage piled on it might yet rise for more.  Once the body lays still for a moment he approaches and raises his sword, infusing it with the glowing holy power of the blessing of Iomedae, and with a powerful strike he severs the infernal creature's head.

Still keeping one eye on the body he glances to the others, making sure they were - for the most part - okay from their encounter.  "Much good was done here this day," he says calmly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 23, 2021)

Mirenia looks between the others and takes a deep breath. "Now that the worst is behind us, we should probably secure this place fully. Clear the entrance from the cliffside cave connected to the water...and see what lies at the end of that hidden door," she tells the others, sheathing her longsword and picking her shortbow back up.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 24, 2021)

"Pharasma be praised," Gorrendux whispers as he stares at where the demon fell and perished. After Mirenia applies some curative magic, Gorrendux walks over and offers another prayer of healing. (_Cure Light Wounds_ on *Sura'ak* for another 12 HP restored.) "We work well together as a team," he adds contentedly. He watches the mystical dagger of Pharasma wink out of existence.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2021)

*"Scouring the depths of the hidden passage should come first, if nothing else but because it is immediately near."* Sura'ak falls silent for a moment. *"...Concerning the cave, and the creature that had taken up residence at the entrance...smaller, weaker individuals are often forced out into vulnerable positions. It may be better left alone.*"


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 24, 2021)

Gorrendux offers a hand to help *Sura'ak* to his feet while nodding. "I must say, I am curious of the hidden door you found in the chapel where the shadows dwelt." Checking his gear, Gorrendux gives the signal he is ready to proceed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 24, 2021)

"I don't understand what you're trying to say," Mirenia responds to Sura'ak quietly. "The fact that it might hurt an unsuspecting scholar here or someone like Professor Quink is reason enough. If we are not sloppy, we should prevail." She turns to Gorrendux and nods quickly. "We shouldn't delay." She then makes her way back to the door...but lacks the strength to reopen it, after the recent wraith attacks. She waits for someone more equipped to the task to try instead.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2021)

"Deal with any threats first," Addo suggests.  "The magics we worked will last a few minutes yet, if we do run into resistance better to take advantage of them.  Then come back and sweep everything for any lingering threats."  He glances about the "prison" skeptically.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2021)

This room is lit primarily by a 10-foot-long pit of flickering fire that fills the room with a strange humid heat and the smell of burning hair. In the northern corners of the room, wooden risers each hold several dozen golden candles that burn without melting, while to the south the wall bears an immense carving of a seven-pointed star.

The fire pit is only a few inches deep—stepping into and out of the pit doesn’t impact movement, but each time a creature passes through the pit, it takes 1d6 points of fire damage (but no more than once per round). The f lames themselves are magically sustained, and can burn forever without going out .


DC15 Perception:
Each of the racks in the northern corners contains 30 eternal candles (60 candles in all), minor magic candles that burn eternally without heat, similar to a continual f lame spell but shedding only shadowy light in a 5-foot radius. Each eternal candle is worth 25 gp.

A single silver coffer sits on its side on one of the shelves in the western alcove. The coffer itself is worth 100 gp, but the real treasure sits inside, buried in a bed of fine white sand—a ring of force shield. When activated, the shield like pane of force generated manifests as a seven pointed star—the Sihedron rune.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 24, 2021)

Mirenia misses many of the finer details within Malfeshnekor's dimensional prison, so moves back to the area where they'd encountered the wraiths. Casting Mage Hand, she tries to push aside the stone door gradually without touching it.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2021)

She has not much of a problem. The corridors smell... of salt and water. There are no lights inside.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 25, 2021)

Peering inside, the bard casts *Invisibility* on herself before casting *Sift* around the area without going too far or touching much.

*#Stealth*: 1d20 (*1*) + 26 *Total*: 27 (Or 7 against anything that had blindsense or similar)

*#Sift*: 1d20 (11) + 5 *Total*: 16

(Bardic: 9/13, Spell slots: Level 1 x 4, Level 2 x 1)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2021)

Mirenia doesn't see anything in the darkness of the tunnel.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 25, 2021)

Realizing she can't properly *Sift* without being able to see, the bard slips back out of the side tomb, casts *Dancing Lights*, then sends the lights back into the crypt to shed light on the area and give her a chance to cast her other cantrip.

*#Sift*: 1d20 (11) + 5 *Total*: 16


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2021)

The dancing lights illuminate the narrow passages that turn north. Mirenia can tell the walls are covered with mold too.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 25, 2021)

Joining Mirenia in the secret passage, Gorrendux holds his longspear at the ready and looks around with darkvision. The dewy stink of mold, fungus, and water fills his Half-Orcish nostrils.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2021)

Gorrendux sees the passage is about 30ft and opens to chamber to the north. He can now hear splashing water.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 26, 2021)

Mirenia gives a nod to Gorrendux that she belatedly realizes can't be seen before moving past him and further into the cavern while invisible. She guides her Dancing Lights further inside, illuminating the path forward.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2021)

Mirenia realizes the corridor turns left. 

Assuming each one of you peek from the end of these corridors...

The sound of sloshing water fills this room, which has almost entirely collapsed into a large tide pool. What few walls do remain intact here bear detailed and impressive carvings of incredible treasuries filled to overflowing with coins, gems, jewelry, and other items of value. To the east, the walls depict a carving of a towering mountain, its peak carved in the shape of a stern face just above a great palace. Below, the side of the mountain’s valley cradles an immense city of spires.

The water in front of Mirenia's tunnel finishes in front of the pool which is about 10ft deep.

But most interesting of all is that when Mirenia's dancing lights move over the water, both of them can see glitter in the bottom of the pool, the remains of what must have once been an incredible treasury lie in the sloshing waters. Shattered urns, crumbled stone chests, rusted bits of once-beautiful armor and weapons, and other long-ruined treasures from an ancient past lie below. Most impressive of them
all is a large, coral-encrusted helmet sized for a giant; the helm measures nearly 5 feet across, and its full-face guard bears an expression of twisted rage and fangs. The helm itself appears to be made of gold.

What do you do?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2021)

As the party look around from the corridors... something starts moving below the water.

The giant golden helmet turns...and starts moving towards Gorrendux. As it comes out of the water, Gorrendux can see several legs under it, and two menacing claws protrude out.






ROUND 1

Sura'ak 16
Rose 15
Sayuri 15
Mirenia 10
Addo 8
Giant Hermit Crab 5
Gorrendux 2

@briaremma @Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Yami Munesanzun are up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2021)

Addo looks at the water between him and the crab with a touch of skepticism begins back towards the others invoiding Iomedae's blessings of war as he does so.

(Move 20', lesser blessing of war as a standard action)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 27, 2021)

Mirenia begins to belt out a song to raise the group's spirits as they're faced with a (likely territorial) giant hermit crab.

Inspire Courage 8/13 Rounds.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 27, 2021)

Eyeing the creature with both caution and mild intrigue, Sura'ak readies himself to evade the creature at a moment's notice, if necessary.

*Total Defense*

Although the creature did approach the group, it did not seem to be making any particularly aggressive movements.

Sura'ak slowly moves 5ft back.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2021)

Rose's shot pings off the golden helmet. It seems to provide increased defensiveness to the giant crab.

The animal moves towards Gorrendux and strikes him with his claws, grabbing him tightly (-16 HP gorrendux.)


ROUND 1

Sura'ak 16
Rose 15
Sayuri 15
Mirenia 10
Addo 8
Giant Hermit Crab 5
*Gorrendux 2

@Ronnam is up*


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 28, 2021)

Roaring mightily with Orcish rage, Gorrendux leans into the big crustacean! Kicking up saltwater and howling in Orcish, Gorrendux tries to reverse the grapple, but like a man trying to fight a tornado, he makes no progress. Gorrendux remains stuck in the crab's pincers.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2021)

ROUND 2

*Sura'ak 16
Rose 15
Sayuri 15
Mirenia 10
Addo 8*
Giant Hermit Crab 5
Gorrendux 2 (15/31)

Bold are up!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 29, 2021)

Rose takes aim around Gorrendux and fires her bow into the creature.

*Longbow Attack: *
1d20 (17) + 15
*Total: 32

Damage:*
Result: 1d8 (6) + 1
*Total: 7*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 29, 2021)

Mirenia takes a step back, takes a deep breath, then launches forward towards the water with a shout. She's able to maintain her song as she swims over towards the shore, surfaces, and draws her longsword, leveling it at the crab as it glows with the notes of her ballad.

*10*: 1d20 (18) - 4 *Total*: 14

(Swimming over 15 feet as a full round action, drawing longsword as part of the movement action with +1BAB; activating Arcane Strike as a Swift Action.)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2021)

Sayuri shoots some magic missiles to the crab. (-10)

The crab hits Gorrendux with a claw and closes the other pincer harder around him. 

ROUND 2
Sura'ak 16
Rose 15
Sayuri 15
Mirenia 10
Addo 8
Giant Hermit Crab 5 (17 dmg)
*Gorrendux 2 (-2/31) *

Gorrendux is barely able to stand thanks to orc ferocity. He can act as if disabled. If he is not brought above 0hp he will fall unconscious. @Ronnam


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 30, 2021)

"Not today," the Half-Orc grumbles through gritted teeth. Blood seeping from between the joints of his armor, he braces against the overwhelming pressure of the massive crab's iron-like pincers. Through sheer power of determination and animal stubborness, he remains conscious and standing, but for how long!?!?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2021)

Everyone else is up!

ROUND 3
*Sura'ak 16
Rose 15
Sayuri 15
Mirenia 10
Addo 8*
Giant Hermit Crab 5 (17 dmg)
Gorrendux 2 (4/31)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 30, 2021)

Mirenia darts behind the creature as it focuses intently on Gorrendux, raising her longsword above her head as her song changes slightly in pitch. Throwing her voice a bit, she pops up from her roll with an upward slash to catch the crab beneath its makeshift shell and hit at its form below as her invisibility spell is cast off.

*#Inspired & Invisibly Flanking Arcane Longsword*: 1d20 (*20*) + 8 *Total*: 28
*#crit confirmation*: 1d20 (6) + 8 *Total*: 14
*#Damage*: 1d8 (7) + 1 *Total*: 8

(5 foot step, Standard Action to Attack, Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike, Free Action to maintain Inspire Courage.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 30, 2021)

Rose steps back five feet before firing her next shot, giving Addo space to slot in between her and Gorrendux. 

Long Bow Attack: 
1d20 (14) + 15 Total: 29

Dmg:
Result: 1d8 (6) + 2 Total: 8


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2021)

Sura'ak moves back after trying to cross but the crab takes a lot of space. 

Mirenia's  and Rose's hits strike what is exposed from the golden helmet. 

ROUND 3
Sura'ak 16
Rose 15
*Sayuri 15*
Mirenia 10
*Addo 8*
Giant Hermit Crab 5 (35 dmg)
Gorrendux 2 (4/31)

@briaremma and @EvilMoogle  are up


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2021)

Addo heals Gorrendux. Sayuri shoots but misses her target.

The crab crunches gorrendux with his claw, disabling him... It uses its second claw to strike at Mirenia, as she is the one person in melee who slashed him deeply with her sword, but it can't quite hit her.

ROUND 3
Sura'ak 16
Rose 15
Sayuri 15
Mirenia 10
Addo 8
Giant Hermit Crab 5 (35 dmg)
*Gorrendux 2 (0/31) Disabled

@Ronnam is up... barely*


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 31, 2021)

His face a grimace of pain and frustration, Gorrendux drops his longspear and draws his _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2021)

Mirenia narrowly dodges to the side of the giant crab, attempting to keep her focus on whittling it down. Shifting the tone and tenor of her song, she unleashes a staccato of notes that crystallize into a barrage of razor sharp barbs.

(Casting Defensively as a Standard Action, Continuing to Inspire Courage as a Free Action, Arcane Strike as a Swift Action, 5 foot step to get into position.)

*#Concentration Check DC 17 Cast Chord of Shards*: 1d20 (12) + 7 *Total*: 19

*#Damage*: 2d6 (2, 5) *Total*: 7

Giant Hermit Crab must make a *DC 14 Reflex *Save or take 7 magical piercing damage.

3/4 Level 1 Slots
1/2 Level 2 Slots
6/13 Bardic Performance


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2021)

Sura'ak rushes to the other side, plunges into the water and swims to flank with Mirenia.

ROUND 3
Sura'ak 16
*Rose 15
Sayuri 15*
Mirenia 10
*Addo 8*
Giant Hermit Crab 5 (42 dmg)
Gorrendux 2 (0/31) Disabled


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2021)

Addo heals Gorrendux again, trying to keep him awake. 


ROUND 3
Sura'ak 16
*Rose 15
Sayuri 15*
Mirenia 10
Addo 8
Giant Hermit Crab 5 (42 dmg)
Gorrendux 2 (6/31) Disabled

@briaremma @Cardboard Tube Knight are up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2021)

Rose plucks two arrows from her quiver, taking one between her teeth and affixing the first one to the bow. She fires one, pulls the other and fires it too. 

*Longbow Attack: *
1d20 (8) + 15 + 2
*Total: 25

Longbow Attack:*
1d20 (5) + 15 + 2
*Total: 22

Longbow damage:*
Result: 1d8 (2) + 3 *Total: 5*
Result: 1d8 (7) + 3 *Total: 10*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2021)

The arrows strike the crab's eyes. It collapses making a gurgling sound.

*COMBAT OVER*


The claw still holds Gorrendux, but the pressure has stopped. Getting him out of there is just a matter of grabbing the opposite side of the pincer and pull... 

The helmet is indeed made of gold but certainly heavy. To get it out of here it would require at least a few ropes and everyone pulling/dragging it all the way to a cart... hours of work, likely.

The rest of the treasure is at the bottom of the pool... There is a current below that connects to the sea outside, and would require a swim DC15 to dive and gather as much as you can in several trips as well.

Do you want to take some time to gather all this stuff and heal?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 31, 2021)

Rose will help whoever else is nearby and wants to try to free Gorrendux from the pincer. *"Help me get him free of this thing," *she says.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 31, 2021)

"Thank you *Rose*. Thank you everyone for saving my life!" Gorrendux exclaims as Rose helps pull him free of the pincers before rigor mortis sets in on them. As soon as he confirms the crab is dead, he invokes the sacred name of Pharasma to channel positive energy,* healing himself and each PC 5 hit points*. "And *Addo*, you have my profound thanks. I'll never forget you healing me, preserving my life as that animal tried to eat me alive."

Too nervous to remove his armor, Gorrendux will remain on dry land for now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2021)

Addo bows somewhat stiffly in response.  "A small thing in return for your own frequent efforts, we would not have made such progress here without them."  He gives a slight chuckle, "it would be a poor end to allow one to fall here after our triumph with the fiend.  I dare say the gods agree."

He cautiously approaches the water, giving it a dubious look.  "I'm afraid, armor or now, I've never been one for water.  I can keep watch if others want to dive but I'll be little aid if something goes wrong.  Perhaps a line to pull swimmers up if there's more trouble yet?  I'm not familiar with such beasts but I doubt any of us would do well against one in their own environment."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 1, 2021)

Rose is poking around the creature. She hasn't really seen this kind of thing before. It's like a bug of some sort, but large. She nods to Gorrendux as he speaks to her. *"We have to look out for each other," *Rose says.

*"We couldn't just let this...armored claw-spider eat you. Are you going to be okay?"* Rose asks, still poking at the thing with Nualia's old sword.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2021)

Mirenia lowers her sword and seems deeply relieved when Rose is able to unearth Gorrendux from the claw, giving a sigh of relief. Sheathing her blade, she moves over to the cleric and places a hand to his arm, murmuring a few colorful notes of a melody to help heal him a bit more with *Cure Light Wounds*.

*#Cure Light Wounds Gorrendux*: 1d8 (2) + 5 *Total*: 7

She gives him a wordless smile, pats his arm, then moves to the water's edge. Moving her *Dancing Lights* into the water and below the surface, she pulls out her lens and kneels at the edge of the pool, squinting into the dream like pool to assess just what they were looking for with *Sift*.

*#Sift*: 1d20 (10) + 7 *Total*: 17


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2021)

Mirenia is used to magic... but as the dancing lights submerge into the pool, their light reflect on a bed of coins and gems. The ceiling  of the dark cave is covered by a show of multicolor waving rays... and amazing sight after such a difficult fight.  

Mirenia can tell the tunnel leads to the sea outside... and it would appear that this was a vault. To the east, the walls depict a carving of a towering mountain, its peak carved in the shape of a stern face just above a great palace. Below, the side of the mountain’s valley cradles an immense city of spires. (You may roll History to try to recognize this city.)


The search of the room uncovers 3,500 sp, 630 gp, 40 precious stones worth 10 gp each, and a jade amulet of natural armor +1... under water. As mentioned before, it would require a few divings to get everything. 

The helmet is about 300lbs so it would require to be dragged/pulled out.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2021)

Mirenia sings a song of encouragement and steadiness to encourage the more physically adept party members in their dredging tasks (Activating *Inspire Competence*, 5/13 Rounds. Whoever tries to Swim gets a +2 competence bonus).

After doing so or once she realizes no one is up to the task of dredging at the moment, she studies the wall in the light of the refracted gems and coins intently. She gracefully weaves her body through subtle forms and postures, using the magic of the art form to convince people of her breeding, eloquence, and refinement...even herself. (Activating *Pageant of the Peacock *for 1 Round of Bardic Performance, 4/13 Rounds).

*#History*: 1d20 (17) + 14 *Total*: 31


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2021)

Mirenia has some difficulty to recall this the knowledge of this city. She reaches back in her memories. She pulls at the magic and dances the poses of the Peagant of the Peacock. Suddenly, a spark of an image springs in her mind's eye...

The figure of a huge vibrant peacock.

The pieces of lore fall into place in her mind, like colorful feathers left behind by a bird flying away.

There was in fact an obscure god regarded to be specific to Thassilon and no where else: the mysterious Peacock Spirit. Not much is known of this deity other than the cult appeared first in Cyrussian, the Northernmost domain of Thassilon, and the cult died with the fall of their Empire. All that's left are just tales and legends that can't be verified...

Tales and legends that people have lost their lives trying to confirm...

The coins in the pool shimmer with the dancing lights again, bathing the cave in a golden hue for a fraction of a second.

Walls of Gold.

The Runelord of Greed.

The Domain of Shalast.

Mirenia identifies the city depicted as legendary Xin-Shalast, a lost city rumored to be magically hidden somewhere in the Kodar Mountains. Tales speak of the city as having streets of gold and buildings carved from immense gems, but although countless explorers have sought it (and many have died or vanished), none have ever managed to locate this fabled city. Most respectable scholars agree that it never existed at all, that it was a fictitious location invented by the ancients as propaganda because it would be impossible for that much gold to exist.

Most scholars except, of course, Prof Quink...


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 1, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"We couldn't just let this...armored claw-spider eat you. Are you going to be okay?"* Rose asks, still poking at the thing with Nualia's old sword.


Just then Mirenia's healing spell further soothes Gorrendux's wounds, and he replies to Rose, "I'm more than okay. Thank you all."

Then he watches Mirenia dance like a peacock, which shuts up Gorrendux. He watches curiously, then nods approvingly at the mastery of the craft. He quietly wonders what on Golarion has possessed her to suddenly start this interpretive dance, but then when she starts relaying lore seemingly out of nowhere, he begins to understand.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 1, 2021)

Having *somehow* been denied both land- _and_ airspace by this Giant Hermit Crab - mayhaps with age comes wisdom even in the more insectoid-creatures - the Tiefling rushes down the side corridor he had made note of earlier. 

Down this lichen-and-moss encrusted path, he dove headfirst into the briney water. Although the wounds from his previous near-evisceration had been healed for the most part, superficial scratches and gashes still remained, and the salt water stung.

When he had finally made the round-trip to the rear of the crab - it's only apparent blind spot - he found that it had already been dispatched. The scorch marks of magic blasts, and a few smartly-aimed arrows marred the creature's thick armor.

The insectoid's body shifts suddenly, which would ordinarily be a cause for alarm, but it was only the Tiefling hoisting himself onto the massive helmet the creature had smartly taken upon itself for further protection. That, and of course, the other members of the group seemed to be currently entranced with the woman's artfully-flowing movements.

________
Currently; with his hair dripping wet, hanging about and clinging to certain points on his face, overly-plain garb and ashen skin; Sura'ak very much appeared to be some sort of revenant creature himself, having recently emerged from whatever watery demise that had claimed it.

So perhaps it was better that their attention was elsewhere.


Wordlessly, Sura'ak took to gently wringing his hair dry...-er, watching and listening as Mirenia relayed what was revealed to her.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2021)

As Mirenia finishes her dance to connect to the lore of this place, Sura'ak is the only one who manages to hear the skull door to the crypt creaking slightly. (The double door to E6)

He's sure someone has entered the room.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 2, 2021)

Mirenia doesn't speak of her insights verbally, instead collecting and composing her thoughts to share with Professor Quink later on, and maybe with Gorrendux if he seemed fascinated. A more immediate concern was getting the treasure dredged, the helmet out of Thistletop, and some more rubbings completed for the Professor's enjoyment. She pondered the best way to accomplish both at the same time, given the scholarly bent of some and the aversion to water of others.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 2, 2021)

Sura'ak was mildly occupied, circling about the downed armored crustacean, looking for a possible angle as a means to pry the helmet off the carcass.

*Perception: 1d20 +9 = 29*

Far off, back in the "_main_" hallway, the distinct sound of a large door opening echoed off of the walls. However, the lack of actually discernable noise just made it register as that much more suspicious to the Tiefling that had somehow picked up on the muted creaking.

*"And as before, we are not alone."*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2021)

Assuming that Addo takes the lead to investigate... you head back to the crypt room. By the double doors, there is a familiar young elf with a bow drawn and ready, pointing at the exit of the secret passage where you are coming from. She sighs in relief seeing Addo and takes down her bow.

"You are alive! Thank goodness! Ameiko was so worried," Shalelu's shoulders relax. "We didn't have news from your for the last few days so folks were starting to believe you had fallen to the goblins and Nualia," her smile drops. "I saw her body back there... is everyone else alright?" she asks. She looks at Sura'ak curiously, as she's sure he wasn't originally with the group when she met them, but so far she seems far more interested on checking everyone is in one piece.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2021)

Addo bows his head to the elf, "hard fought and not without peril but all who ventured in are still with the living.  Nualia," he pauses slightly, expression somber before continuing, "had made her choice and we were forced to send her whatever fate the gods deem for her."

"We also found and eliminated a creature from the lower planes, one of the forces Nualia was hoping to draw from, one less threat to lurk in the darkness."  He gives a weary smile and considers the elf, "all is well with the city and it's defenses?  I know we did not intend to be gone so long but this was a larger challenge than anticipated."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 2, 2021)

*"We have yet to contend with that - what was it called again..?"*The Tiefling begins to interject, but pauses just as suddenly.

Glancing off over his shoulder, and with a low, contemplative grumble, he speaks up again. *"...Very squid-like in form. Hard conical shell. Multiple deep-blood-red eyes."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 3, 2021)

Mirenia's pulled from her thoughts with Sura'ak's report, gaze drawn to the crypt's entrance. She tenses with her blade in hand...until their visitor is revealed to be Shalelu. She lowers her blade and gives a sigh of relief. "Well met..." she murmurs with a worn smile. "And sorry to worry everyone. The task took...time." She glances briefly at Sura'ak. "Tentamort," she says, before looking back to Shalelu. "Did Mister Hosk make it back to Sandpoint safely?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2021)

Shalelu nods to Addo. "Yes, all is good back in town. I scared off a few bands of goblins that were getting too close to the farms, and then I got word that Sheriff Belor was on his way back with reinforcements. That's why I decided to risk to come to check on you when Ameiko told me you hadn't returned."

She turns to Mirenia. "Hosk is alright. He gave me the directions on how to find you," she places her hands on her hips and chuckles. "I think he might give you all his savings with all the goblins you dealt with out there... and..." she grows quieter. "You killed Bruthazmus... Thank you. I suspected he would have a hand in all this. Elves in this side of Varisia will sleep better now... I know I will."

"Oh yeah, I saw there's a Tentamort on the cave above... and I saw the black stallion outside. Very nice boy, that one. He was guarding the entrance, but I guess he noticed I managed to convince him I was here to help."


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 3, 2021)

"Yes, the Bugbear was a vile sort, we dispatched him decidedly. Tis good to see you Shalelu," Gorrendux replies.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 4, 2021)

Mirenia nods slowly to Shalelu, glancing once at Gorrendux. "We should probably get started on taking some rubbings and documenting them for Professor Quink while the others fish out the treasures and haul out the helm." Then back to Shalelu. "Do you plan to leave soon?  There's always strength in numbers, if you're willing to stay for a bit before we return to Sandpoint."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2021)

"Yeah, of course, I'll help. Things should be fine back in town and I'm sure the old Professor will be excited with all this stuff. I'm not so good with history, but I'm a decent swimmer," Shalelu says with a grin and a wink.

She will help anyone with retrieving the treasure along with Sura'ak.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 4, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia nods slowly to Shalelu, glancing once at Gorrendux. "We should probably get started on taking some rubbings and documenting them for Professor Quink while the others fish out the treasures and haul out the helm."


"You're right, we have work to do," Gorrendux replies. He pulls out his scrollcase and writing implements, and gets to work taking some samplings of rubbings off of the walls. "There's an amazing amount of Thassilonian lore here. The professor should be happy."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2021)

Hauling everything that isn't bolt down to Thistletop takes the majority of the day. The combined efforts of Sura'ak and Shalelu make quick progress getting all the coins that have not rusted and all the little gems they can scrap from the coral and underwater plants that have grown around them. 

After separating the helmet from the crab, closer look reveals that there's coral growing inside, which makes much of the weight. It is still quite valuable and worth the hour and a half that takes to get it out the building. 

Mirenia and Gorrendux take half the day taking impressions before their paper and Nualia's run out. It's just a small fraction of what they found, but Mirenia has taken care of choosing of what she considers to be the most important bits: The walls depicting Xin-Shalast, and the transcription of the ghostly recording from the communication room. Prof.Quink and Master Gandethus should have been able to explore the Catacombs of Wrath below Sandpoint by now... and she's pretty sure they would like to take a small expedition here to study it at length...


Addo finds sacks and bags Shadowmist can carry and he also improvises a few "stretchers" that can be dragged by the party with the rest of the loot.

Things kept: 
potions of cure light wounds (3)
wand of produce flame (34 charges)
wand of tree shape (4 charges)
7 potions of Cure moderate wounds
potion of barkskin +2
Wand of Silent Image (5 charges)
jade necklace worth 60 gp
Bastard Sword+1
Jade Amulet of Narual Armor +1 
Ring of Force Shield (7 pointed star)
1173.22gp
10pp

Gorrendux realizes the fire pit in the Malfeshnekor cell is actual eternal fire... and he uses that to burn the rest of the bodies. 

The return to town is quiet and uneventful. You arrive to the outskirts of Sandpoint at nightfall. As you approach, the north wall is being watched by more guards than usual... and as soon as they recognize you coming down the road, there's a series of calls and yells. 

The gates are opened and Sherif Belor comes out, with Ameiko rushing behind him.

"Thank the gods!" The usually stoic Shoanti man offers you a relieved smile. 

Ameiko comes and bring Mirenia and Sayuri into a tight hug. "Are you ok!? I was so worried!"

Shadowmist walks into town with prideful steps, almost like if he knew he was carrying the spoils of victory. People start gathering around you cheering and whistling happily for your return. 


Before they know, an impromptu celebration takes place in the Cathedral square. Tables and chairs are brought out along with pots and plates of home cooked food. Father Zantus looks at you from head to toe asking if you are in need of any healing. Someone brings out a small cask of liquor and there's like 5 different types of cups being passed around. Sura'ak is met with some confusion and hesitation at first, but then an old man brings a tankard of ale and pushes it against the tiefling's chest.  Cyrdrak suddenly appears raising two bottles of fine wine and the cheers grow. Madame Mvashti arrives with a basket of warm baked bread and makes sure you have one loaf each. Hosk gives Gorrendux a silent approval nod as he comes to check on the black stallion. Ameiko starts singing and Katherine and Shayliss show up dancing. Ibor looks for Sayuri to make sure she's ok and brings with him a small little wooden fox he made, his face red, and he asks for a dance as well. Half a dozen wide eyed children surround Addo, with buckets for helmets and sticks for swords, asking for a duel with the hero-knight of Sandpoint.

Mayor Kendra Deverin has to push through the crowd as the townsfolk ask for your tales of battle against the goblins and demons and cultists. She laughs because she knows it's going to be impossible to have a private conversation now. She's happy to hear whatever you wish to say and makes a gesture that it will be ok to get up to date properly in the morning. 

Some of the acolytes from the Cathedral giggle as they rush to the back of the building, a childlike mischievous expression as they run. A few minutes later, the night sky is filled with the fireworks.

This was the way the Swallowtail Festival should have gone a week ago... Light in the dark. Hope over loss. 

Toilday, 2 Lamashan, 4707 will be a date long remembered in Sandpoint as the day the stars shone bright above its Heroes.


((The first chapter of the story is officially over. You may post some flashback interactions during this celebration if you wish and we will move to the next day to sell things and report properly.  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2021)

Addo traveled the celebration with a warm smile.  In truth he would have just as well retired for a warm bath and a quiet night but he knew that a large part of being a champion of good was being a symbol for others.  The town having a brief moment to take joy in the wonders of being alive was a much needed thing and if it needed him to wander and socialize that was a small task in comparison to the last few days.

And so he wandered the celebration with little purpose, pausing here and there to give a word to a person he recognized.  A kind word to the guards for maintaining the safety of the village, to the militia for their readiness and his students for their vigilance in keeping the town safe in his absence.

He politely declined duels with the youth, reminding them that a knights duty is to defend their home and their companions, not to go looking for fights.  But kindly offering them some words of encouragement if they wanted to find him in a quieter moment.

If the lumber-workers are about he'd make a point to share a few words with them, happy that they were allowed and able to take the night off despite their looming deadlines.

He cautiously approached Katherine and Shayliss when there was a moment they were unoccupied to give a few words of shared celebration, keeping the discussion light and brief lest the celebration sour (and keeping his surprise and joy that they were out together and in good spirits to himself).

He avoided the spirits but drank in the earnest good feelings of the celebration thankful himself for the chance to remember the good of the world.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 5, 2021)

Mirenia is meticulous in her rubbings and labeling them with Gorrendux's help, explaining to him the likely origins of the Xin-Shalast mural, or at least what she thinks it is with a quiet excitement. She's all too happy to get out of there with haste once the entirety of their bounty is secured. On the way back to Sandpoint she takes the time to ask Sura'ak about how he ended up imprisoned by Nualia, what he had been doing prior, what he plans to do _now_ or if he expects to return with them to Sandpoint, among other basic questions one might expect of someone they've risked their lives with. She also encourages the others to introduce themselves after she introduces herself.

The celebration is a worthwhile and well needed time to unwind. Mirenia eats, drinks, and chats with a gusto, and especially enjoys the song and dance. Her movements shift with the fabric and style of her clothing through graceful and sinuous sequences, traditional Varisian styles and techniques, before she ultimately grows tired of it and moves off to find more drink and her _amma_. She gossips a bit with Madam Mvashti when she has the chance, and eventually retires early to deliver some much needed findings to Professor Quink, bid him a good night, and retire herself.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 6, 2021)

Before the festivities, the Half-Orc contentedly stashes his weapons (well, he keeps a dagger on him naturally), and doffs Nualia's dread breastplate. 

Gorrendux returns the nod of Hosk, then shifts his focus to the friendlier townsfolk. He goes out of his way to greet Father Zantus, and compliment the firework display. Then he joins Mirenia in proudly delivering to Professor Quink their rubbings of the Thassilonian runes. He excitedly explains to the professor some of the things they say, but he defers to the more eloquent Mirenia in describing the vaults and dungeons under Thistletop. 

The Half-Orc eventually finds a quiet spot to sip an ale and watch the younger folk celebrate.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2021)

_*Wealday, 3 Lamashan, 4707*_

The smell of food fills the morning at The Rusty Dragon as you wake up. Ameiko has prepared a traditional Minkai breakfast consisting on eggs with rice, pickled vegetable salad, a small grilled fish and miso soup.

Sura'ak got a small room of his own here in the inn. Even if austere, it's a lot better than the dungeon rooms the party was using at Thistletop. Ameiko gave him the key to his room with a small leather cord.

Shalelu shows up with Hosk midway your meal. She has talked with him, vouching for how many goblins (and fiend) you fought and he's willing to give 240gp (and free board/feed to Shadowmist if you wish to keep him). 

After finishing your breakfast, Ameiko also returns with a big bag of gold. She dries the sweat from her forehead with the back of her arm.  "Phew! Well, this is as much as I could get from the stuff you brought in last night," she taps the bag.

The bag has *13,672.02 gp.*
It would be *2,278.67 gp each. *

You also got some left over items, please let me know how you want to distribute these.
potions of cure light wounds (3)
wand of produce flame (34 charges)
wand of tree shape (4 charges)
potions of Cure moderate wounds (7)
potion of barkskin +2
Wand of Silent Image (5 charges)


Not long after, Sheriff Belor Hemlock shows up with you.

"I hope I'm not interrupting," he nods to Ameiko and you all. "Ma'am, I wanted to let you know... Now that things have resolved and calmed down, we will be moving Tsuto to Magnimar for trial tomorrow."

Ameiko tenses up slightly but takes a big breath. "Yes... I understand. Do you need anything else? Do I-... Do I need to go?" she hesitates.

Belor raises his hand to calm her. "We have your statement of the kidnapping. We have enough evidence against him. You are not required to go," he assures her.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 7, 2021)

Gorrendux thanks Hosk for the extra scratch, and his offer to take care of Shadowmist. "Take good care of that fine steed. He's a very special animal who I believe has seen some horrible things." 

Gorrendux listens intently to the good sheriff, nodding along at hearing of the upcoming trial in Magnimar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2021)

Addo steps forward at the sheriff's arrival.  "I would travel with you, if you permit.  While his deeds in town needs be addressed the information he provided to us," he pauses to glance suspiciously at Mirenia before continuing, "no mater how offered, likely saved our lives, and by extension countless others."

"His crimes must be accounted for, but I feel the whole story must be told."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 7, 2021)

Demonstratedly not one for much idle chit chat, Sura'ak kept his answers short: *"Escorting a merchant, captured by goblins."* ; *"Monk. ...Exiled.* ; *"Wandering until coming across a peaceful place to settle."*

His curt responses weren't out of any aversion to these people; no, much rather he just didn't have anything to say that he believed to be particularly interesting or imagination-capturing. His life as a monk up to this point consisted majorly in part of five things: training, eating, sleeping, meditating, and the occasional garden-tending. What led him to being exiled, well...perhaps that's better left to his discretion.

The trip back to the town certainly wasn't quiet, the chatting of the other members of the group and their regaling to this "Shalelu" person of the events that had just transpired. Curiously, they decidedly downplayed how both he and Gorrendux were nearly eviscerated. Perhaps that, too, was for the better.

The calm after a storm, as it were.
______________

The party that took place much later was quite a shock to the Tiefling - even though he didn't let on that he was surprised by the festivities. The closest he had previously taken part of were heavily related to _whatever _religion that was the focal point of the celebration, and much, _much _more formal. The worried and frightened stares however, were something Sura'ak was plenty familiar with; almost comforting in some dour manner. There's nothing _particularly _wrong with staying in the background - calmer, quieter, less likely to draw any unnecessary-

A tankard of alcohol was forced onto the Tiefling. Not necessarily unwanted, but a pleasant surprise regardless. Although imbibing was not _forbidden, _it was typically advised against, outside of formal occasions. ...But, after all, Sura'ak was in exile, so there would be nobody to judge him in indulging himself. He sat down on a low rock wall, and took of the spirits, and thought.

The ale was simple, and stronger than what was available back at the temple. A pleasant contrast to the complications that the Tiefling had endured previously.
______________

Sura'ak awoke with a slight headache the next morning, slightly later than the others. And oddly enough, the breakfast that awaited him was not too dissimilar to what had been served at the temple, albeit in larger portions.

He makes slowly makes his way down to where the food is served. His hair a mess, he looks positively disheveled. Not having any input to the conversation regarding the transference for legal proceedings, the Tiefling ate his meal quietly - listening, but not joining in.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2021)

Mirenia rises early and seems well refreshed for it, coming down to see if there's anything she can help Ameiko out with. The wear and tear from her muscles seems to be almost entirely healed after the rather eventful last few days. 

At breakfast, she sips at her tea politely as she glances at Addo, smiling from behind her cup. She sets it down afterwards, turning towards Ameiko. "Is there anything you need help with around the Inn, or with the Glassworks? I imagine you have quite a bit on your plate now moving forward so...ah, if there's anything we can do to help, please just give the word...I'd be happy to help, as I'm sure most of us would be."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 7, 2021)

Rose really tried to make herself scarce at the previous nights festivities, but it was a nice change to be back in civilization. She didn't think that often, but given the choice between Thistletop and here she would pick here every time. She is up early the next day and out before there are too many others around to see her. When she returns to the Rusty Dragon she has a rabbit and squirrel tied to a length of tree branch to carry them with an arrow jutting from the neck of each carcass. 

Atop her head is a crown of flowers that she made, apparently while she was out. She greets Ameiko as she returns. *"I've bought a present, something you might can cook later?*" Rose says holding up the branch to show off her prizes. 

*"Hunting will probably be a bit bad for a while, Goblins tend to be tough on the balance of an area, but Cernunnos will soon see the land healed and teeming with spoils."*

If her gifts are accepted Rose will wash up and grab herself some food.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2021)

Ameiko smiles and accepts Rose's prizes, even if she gives a weirded-out look at the squirrel. 

-----

Belor seems relieved at Addo's offering. "If you come along, I believe things will go smoothly whatever they decide..." he trails off. He avoids to say it in front of Ameiko but it's well known that patricide, kidnapping and conspiring with demons has_ 'death penalty'_ written above it.

There's a hint of hope in Ameiko's face when Addo says maybe they will be lenient to Tsuto but she shakes her head. "He did horrible things Mr. Addo. Unless he pleads for mercy and he wishes to change... I don't think it will make a difference. I haven't talked with him since... since that day, but even then he didn't seem to regret what he did."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> At breakfast, she sips at her tea politely as she glances at Addo, smiling from behind her cup. She sets it down afterwards, turning towards Ameiko. "Is there anything you need help with around the Inn, or with the Glassworks? I imagine you have quite a bit on your plate now moving forward so...ah, if there's anything we can do to help, please just give the word...I'd be happy to help, as I'm sure most of us would be."


Ameiko winces at the mention of the Glassworks. "Oh... I mean. No not at the moment. The Mayor Kendra and Father Zantus were kind enough to send someone to... clean and all that. I don't think I'll be going back there. It's too painful at least for now."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2021)

While Addo goes to Magnimar, you will have about a week to yourselves.

You may want to:

Mingle with the townsfolk.

Retrain class features as per .

Invest money around town. Of the things you have seen, these are some ideas that you know could get a donation:
* School/Orphanage - Gandethus wants to hire help more attuned to the needs of the children
* Town's Defenses - Sherif Belor will be able to afford to hire/train more full time guards
* Infrastructure - Improve the roads from here to Magnimar to allow faster travel for this season (1-1/2 to 2 days)
* Research - Provide Prof.Quink with the tools and equipment he needs to make a thorough investigation of the Thassilonian ruins you have found.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 8, 2021)

*"Monasteries and temples are always looking to hire guards, especially for night watches"* He pauses, sipping the miso soup. *"...Although, given the situation, it'd be more akin to indentured servitude for your acquaintance. Not exactly a luxurious life, but a mite preferable to death."*

Sura'ak sets the bowl down on the tray. Not a single morsel was left, to the point that one might consider the dining ware to be clean if one did not know it had been used just recently. Even the fish bones had been picked clean.

*"My deepest thanks for the meal. It made me feel a bit at home."* The Tiefling stood and stretched. *"I suppose I will go look for a place to train somewhere in or close to town, however temporary, in a short while."* He briefly falls silent again, glancing quickly over at the group.

*". . .Well, in the event someone requires me for...something."* At that, Sura'ak returns to his room to tidy himself up proper.

*Training at a local dojo for 1 session (3 days, 150 GP), +1 to Health*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 8, 2021)

"I understand...if you need anything from us, don't hesitate to ask...and thank you very much for breakfast. I'll be about town if you need to find me," she tells the other woman, giving her a brief squeeze on the shoulder before rising with the end of her breakfast as her attire shifts to a more comfortable and airy dress. "If you'd all excuse me," she says with a brief bow, before she heads out to find Cydrak at the theater to see about some...continued education.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2021)

Sura'ak finds the dojo easily. It's the next building over the famed "Glassworks" the party have been talking about. The dojo is called "The House of Blue Stones" and at its name implies, it would seem river stones were brought from somewhere else for the fundation of the structure. Inside a couple of teens were being instructed by a woman of dark skin in training robes. Sabyl, the Sensei of this dojo, eyes Sura'ak as he approaches. While the young ones look a bit nervous about the tieflings presence, Sabyl seems calm and collected. She recognizes the walk of a student of The Arts. After talking briefly about his visit to the dojo and paying for the use of the facilities, Sabyl shows him to a small patio with wooden dummies where he can begin his "endurance training".

She can provide guidance and access to a small collection of training scrolls passed down to her for the more technical parts of the process. 








For her part, Mirenia visits Cyrdrak, who she actually finds mid way on his way to the Inn. 

"Mirenia, my dear, is it true? Is one of your friends going to Magnimar to take Tsuto for trial? I must tell you, make sure they get a good Justicar and don't let that greedy old fart excuse of a Lord-Mayor get all the credit for catching Tsuto. He will spin this in his favor, I'm sure of it," he says with open disgust. (K.Local might give you a bit more info)

When asked about training, Cyrdrak can give Mirenia some lessons on the spells he has: cure moderate wounds, eagle’s splendor, enthrall, suggestion, animate rope, cure light wounds, disguise self, silent image, dancing lights, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, prestidigitation. He's sure one of the other younger bards in the theater troupe should have Heightened Awareness. So she can get that if she wants.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 8, 2021)

Mirenia's momentarily caught off guard by the question but rallies admirably, thoughtful. She'd been to Magnimar and Riddleport often enough that many names were familiar at a glance or upon hearing them once, she just needed to consider them a bit more thoroughly before something clicked...

"Am I interrupting you on your way breakfast?" She bows apologetically. "I beg your pardon. And -- you've heard right. Mr. Venatinus makes for Magnimar with the Sheriff...in order to represent the good that Tsuto performed, however little..."

(Using Loremaster to take 10; total is 20 on Knowledge Local.)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2021)

Magnimar is ruled by two official political bodies—the Council of Ushers and the Office of the Lord-Mayor. This two-tiered system was established at the city's founding to ensure that no single person ever had too much control. Despite the idealist intentions of the city's founders, over the last century, both offices have become more power-hungry and less effective at representing the needs of the city-state's citizens. In theory, the lord-mayor has to obey any mandate agreed upon by the Council of Ushers. The lord-mayor is allowed to issue mandates to deal with important and immediate issues, but these decrees do not have to be approved by the council.

The current Lord-Mayor is called Haldmeer Grobara, which the rumor has it that is an arrogant, self-serving man who cares very little for the struggle of the people he rules. People say he attends and resolves matters that bring him the biggest bribe or personal benefit. Even then, Grobaras is a fearsome political opponent with a silver tongue and the wealth to back up his position.

Mirenia is also privy to some information about Cyrdrak... 7 years ago he had to flee Magnimar in the death of night after he made an scandalous play that drew too many parallels to Lord-Mayor Haldmeer Grobara. Cyrdrak took the first boat out of city and headed to Sandpoint. He then made a vow that he would create the greatest most successful theater in all Varisia, surpassing those in Magnimar and Korvosa. In general, Cyrdrak distrusts most people of authority and only warmed up to Mayor Kendra Deverin because how she handled the Chopper's killing sprees and the burning of the temple.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2021)

Later that day, Tsuto is brought out, hands behind in chains and shackles. He is placed in a caged wagon. He looks... feral. Disveheled. Ready to leap at whoever is fool enough to get within reach of the bars.

Ameiko comes out of the inn to watch the small entrouge pass.

"Tsuto..." Ameiko reaches to him.

"Save your pity," he glares at his sister looking away. 

Ameiko stares at him and takes a deep breath. "Your fate is your own now, Tsuto. He's gone. You can't blame your luck on him anymore. You had me. I always wanted to help you but... I can't help someone who doesn't want my aid," her eyes well up but she refuses to let it affect her voice. "I thought you wanted to meet our mother."

He scowls and looks back at her. "Father killed her," he seethes. "I'm sure of it. It wasn't Chopper. It was him. It had to be him. He got what he deserved."

"Maybe... but there were other ways, Tsuto," she shakes her head. "I don't know if I can forgive you for what you have done, but what pains me to most is that now I don't even know if mother would be able to ever meet you... on the other side. She always wanted to get you back. She never left Sandpoint... She never left father because she hoped we could reunite. She loved you so much." 

Tsuto's brow furrow, he opens his mouth but... no words come out.  

"Tsuto. Please," Ameiko pleads with tears rolling down her cheeks.

He says nothing. He turns around, giving his back to Ameiko, hanging down his head low so others can't see his jaw clenched and wetness in his eyes. 

Sherif Belor pats Ameiko in the shoulder and gestures Addo and whoever else wants to come to follow as the wagon is pulled out town. 


@EvilMoogle  Ameiko's words certainly made a dent on Tsuto's resolve. You can try a diplomatic check during the trip if you want.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 8, 2021)

Mirenia nods slowly to Cyrdrak, humming to herself. "I'll meet you back at the theater after you've had time to take lunch...there's something I remembered needing to do!" she informs him, before rushing off towards the gates to find Addo.

"Mr. Venatinus," she greets, somewhat out of breath after the long jaunt. "I was hoping to give you a word of advice before you departed. I know you have just intentions during this trial...but be careful of the political aspirations of Magnimar. I wouldn't want this proceeding to be manipulated or abused for personal gain. Just...be careful." She gives his arm a brief squeeze before stepping back. "Safe travels to you all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2021)

Addo leaves quietly with the caravan, face steely.  He nods in recognition of Mirenia's advice, good for most situations.

He marches quietly for a time, as quiet as his freshly cleaned armor allows, noting that Tsuto seems to be considering Ameiko's words and imagining some reflection might do him well.  Eventually, when he feels the time is right, he finds the chance to move close to the wagon and says, almost idly, "the biggest regrets in my life were with family: things said, and things left unsaid."

He pauses a short while, not particularly expecting a response from the young man but walks quietly near the cage if he has things he wishes to say, or venom he wishes to spew.

((I'm not planning on dragging this out too long, but need a little back and forth to see where his mindset is))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2021)

Tsuto closes his eyes. "IF is the realm of the wistfully and the weak," he says under his breath like a mantra... but then chuckles quietly. "But even then, I do regret not killing him sooner..." he says with a little smirk but then grows serious. "Or at least I regret not dragging Ameiko with me when I ran away. She wouldn't have been grown attached to this wretched town... But she was so young and naive. I could only look after myself."

Addo can recall that Tsuto left town after the funeral of their mother 5 years ago... That would have made Ameiko 13 years old at the time. Tsuto would have been 14, but he's a half-elf. He's not even technically regarded as an adult yet even now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2021)

"I don't know most of what has led you to today.  I doubt an old man like me could truly appreciate things," he gives the barest of chuckle at the thought.  "But I can believe that you faced impossibly difficult choices where everyone else held advantages over you.  And I imagine that your life would have been much different had you had with you a sister who clearly loves you dearly."  He keeps his tone polite, avoiding any hint of making little of such things.

"But you may misunderstand my meaning.  I don't suggest that you spend the journey dreaming of what might have been but rather considering the choices you yet have in front of you."  His aged face gives a wrinkled smile.  "If nothing else each morning starts with the choice of how to face the day."

"In regards to my advice I would say start there.  Your sister clearly cares for you a great deal even now.  I hope your mother does as well, wherever her soul now resides.  Can you see yourself the same way they see you?"  He allows the pace of the walk to give the monk a little more space and giving him a chance to consider his words.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2021)

Tsuto gives Addo one last glare but remains quiet from the rest of the way.

The trip to Magnimar is uneventful and takes just two days. It would appear that the goblin tribes have retreated back to their territories as the news of the Fall of Thistletop have reached their big green ears. 

Maginmar is an impressive city, and perhaps a much welcomed sight for Addo. A thriving piece of civilization with hundreds of statues and arches... and of course the colossal ruins of a Thassilonian bridge.


Many of the statues are dedicated to heroes, founders and also angelic figures representing many minor deities named Empyreal Lords. 

Addo and the rest of the escort arrive to an impassive gray stone fastness of the Pediment Building. The impressive upper halls—replete with stern-faced gargoyles and grim judges—serve as the home of the Justice Court and the Halls of Virtue (each judge’s personalized audience hall). Here judges interpret Magnimar’s few laws. Thirteen justices—led by Lord Justice Bayl Argentine—form this court.

Directly beneath the Pediment Building lie the sweltering halls of Magnimar’s only prison, the Hells. Multiple levels of prison blocs stretch under the building, with the uppermost wings serving as temporary guard barracks and holding cells. 

Belor guides you and Tsuto in chains to a waiting area in the Hells were Tsuto is supposed to be while he gets processed, but as soon as the surname Lonjiku is mentioned, a few assistants are quickly dispatched above. A few minutes later, a corpulent man in luxurious clothing comes down to greet you accompanied by a group of well armed bodyguards. 


"My goodness, he does have the face of a killer," Lord Mayor Gobraras says as his chief bodyguard reminds him to keep a healthy distance from Tsuto. "And you, Sir, you have done a great service to the city of Magnimar by bringing this devil-worshiper to justice."

Tsuto scoffs with a smirk and ignores the man. 

But just then, another figure walks down the stairs. "Indeed, a great service, and from you as well Lord-Mayor. It is good to see taking interest in the comings and goings of the Law after all," the voice of a male elf with short black hair, a stern face and wearing impressive red robes fills the halls. "I recall you said you were too busy to attend to our meeting early this morning."

"Justice Ironbriar," the Lord Mayor clears his throat with a smile. "Yes, there was a small change of plans and I was able to make a space to see what the fuss is this all about."

"Patricide and treason, as I am informed," he says in calm voice and gives Addo and Tsuto a long inquisitive look. He then turns to the Lord-Mayor with a respectful bow. "I can handle things from here."

The Lord-Mayor narrows his eyes a bit but after a beat he shrugs. "I'll leave it in your capable hands... I thereby appoint you to this case. I expect things to get resolved soon, yes?"

Justice Ironbriar takes a deep breath and smiles. "Justice will be served accordingly," Ironbriar nods to the man in the politest tone he can. The Lord-Mayor appears to be happy with himself and leaves with his small army of bodyguards. Tsuto breathes a word in Minkaian that can only be intrepert as some kind of insult. Luckily for him, the Lord-Mayor doesn't catch that and leaves. Ironbriar looks at Tsuto with an almost imperceptible smile, but he proceeds to accept and quickly glance through the papers brought by Belor. "Follow me to my hall," he simply says to Belor and Addo, while he gesture for Tsuto to be placed on one of the temporary cells. 

The Justice's office is austere, with only banners of the city hanging on the walls. His desk is also spartan, with a few empty scrolls, ink well, a quill and a small flower vase with a single rose. He motions you to take a seat while he reads over the case and he does so silently, only looking up to you when he wants to clarify a detail or two. He looks completely focused, narrowing his eyes at times.

Belor is a bit uncomfortable by the silence. His knowledge of law is limited to his small town where he has more of an active role but tries his best to wait patiently. He's also a Shoanti man, which are usually looked down upon in the city.

When Ironbriar has finished reading everything, he places the papers neatly back on the desk. "I must be honest with you. The evidence here speaks for itself. Little room for interpretation of what he was taking part of. In normal circumstances execution would be a straight forward answer, but... I see this is a rather young man. Is there anything you wish to add?"

Belor shakes his head. 

Ironbriar looks at Addo with interest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2021)

"Addo Venatinus of Iomedae," the aasimar says with a bow.  "Thank you for meeting with me, though I wish it were for kinder reasons."  He takes the indicated seat after the introduction taking a moment to consider the man and his office before deciding his approach.

*Sense Motive (gut impression)*: 1d20 (18) + 10 *Total*: 28


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2021)

Addo is no politician, but he's over 170 years old. He has witnessed enough moves to know what could be at play here.

From what he can tell, the relationship between the Justices and the Lord-Mayor is strained. From their exchange, Ironbriar particularly doesn't seem to like that the Lord-Mayor has been neglecting his responsibilities... which coincides with what Mirenia told him about the man. 

The Lord-Mayor might be looking for a why to use this to strengthen his ties with the rest of the nobility in the city. Publicly executing "a killer of nobles" will likely win him the favor of many of the local Houses. His interest for Tsuto as a person is nil. Even if he and Ironbriar are not in the best terms, the Lord-Mayor expects his execution to be a matter of just getting the papers in order, because just as Ironbriar said, such crimes usually have a single outcome: execution. He "appointed" Ironbriar but he was already on the case... likely wants to take credit for the resolution.

As things stand, Ironbriar could by all means just process the rest of the evidence as is; gather a few signatures from his fellow Justices, just because protocol, and call it a day. He could let the Lord-Mayor organize his little spectacle in the plaza because that's actually one of his responsibilities. But as stern and stoic as he appears to be, it is clear Ironbriar has taken a personal interest in Tsuto. He is hoping you have something to say that could be used to avoid getting a straight execution ruling. Perhaps even a life sentence? Otherwise, it would be out of his hands. 

By studying Ironbriar during his reading of the case's papers, Addo was able to pick a few key things about his accent and demeanor that tell him he is not "a normal elf". Ironbriar is likely one of the Forlorn, elves raised outside of elven communities, usually by humans. The Forlorn are often treated with a mixture of pity and mistrust by other elves, who marginalize them in a way similar to half-elves and regard them as 'scarred' or disabled.

Not only that... Addo recognizes a particular accent in Ironbriar's speech that comes straight from the streets of the port city of Vyre, in northwestern Cheliax, a place famous for it's lawlessness and debauchery. Vyre's residents and visitors often conceal their identities behind masks, both for anonymity and to ease their committing of immoral acts which make up much of the city's culture. House Thrune, the reigining house of Cheliax allowed the city to retain some independence and rule itself (if that's called ruling at all). For native Cheliaxans, there is a well-known divide between the rich and the poor in Vyre... Ironbriar has shed most of the thick intonation that would give him away as someone from the lower classes of the city and only an observant person like Addo would be able to tell the truth of his accent's origins.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2021)

Addo considers his words carefully a moment before continuing, "to be direct I have come here to ask for leniency in Tsuto's sentencing.  He is guilty, there is no denying that, and must face consequences for his actions but I believe there are some mitigating circumstances to consider."

"The boy fled his home years ago, even younger than he is now."  He keeps his tone plain and iterates the facts as he best knows him.  "While on the run he eventually came under the influence of a cleric of Lamashtu, who exploited the hatred he had of his father to further her own evil desires leading to Tsuto's actions."

"After his capture he was able to provide us valuable information about this cleric's base of operations and defenses allowing my party to slay the evil cleric and put an end to the fiend she was hoping to draw power from."  He keeps any sort of pride or righteousness from his voice, simply continuing to outline the situation.  "I can say with certainty that lives were saved by his aid.  And it's possible we were only successful because of it, had we fallen it is quite possible you would be discussing the loss of Sandpoint today rather than Tsuto."

"He does not deny his actions, and in the case of his father I doubt he regrets them, but I believe he is starting to realize the depths of his actions now."  He allows a touch of emotion in his voice as he finishes his plea.  "With that in mind I humbly ask for leniency in his sentencing."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2021)

"Ah, yes, young ones tend to confuse lust for love and they are blinded by it easily. Only once we have matured and experienced the world we may come to discover true love," he looks fondly at the rose on his desk, the only soft expression he has shown so far. The moment passes in the blink of an eye and he returns to his collected demeanor. "If you are willing to testify in his behalf there might be a bit few things I could put forward to reduce the definiteness of his sentence," he goes through the papers again. 

"His young age... influenced and manipulated by a cult... and additionally, this wouldn't be patricide. The boy is a half-elf. Lord Lonjiku was a human as well and never actually recognized him from what I see," he places the papers back and grabs one of the empty scrolls and the quill with ink well, passing them forward to Addo. "If you can write down your request of leniency, I can start working on the case. Something like this might take longer to resolve," he explains.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2021)

Addo agrees. Sherif Belor has is reverses but he does nothing else to keep Addo from doing what he think is right. He only requests that, whatever fate befalls Tsuto, he is not allowed back to Sandpoint again.

The next couple of days, the trial is carried behind closed doors with the other Justices requested by Ironbriar. Other people here are Addo, Sherif Belor, Tsuto, a couple of assistants and about 4 guards. The Lord-Mayor is not here.

Ironbriar puts forward the evidence for his colleagues. Each piece works in his favor...

Tsuto is a child. What Lonjiku did by taking away Atsuii's child and forbidden her to meet in person was short of reprehensible, which this court would have surely ruled as kidnapping. Lonjiku's explosive personality was well-known even outside of Sandpoint, and Ironbriar even asks Sherif Belor if the local joke that the fact the delicate glasswork he produced even existed at all was short of a miracle. Belor quietly nods. He also provides the leniency request by no other than a Warpriest of Iomedae... and he agrees with him. He will elaborate.

Through the presentation, Tsuto's face turns red, glaring at Ironbriar but holding back his tongue when he talks of Nualia. Just like the other surprised Justices, he wants to see what this elf has to say.

Before long, Ironbriar has shifted the case. He believes Atsuii Kaijutsu was murdered by no other than her husband using the Chopper killings to cover it up and this act ultimately lead to Tsuto trying to seek justice for her by punishing her murderer and the town that failed him when he tried to warn them.

Tsuto is speechless. He stares in something a kin to horror at Ironbriar as the man approaches. This man has read him so throughly without the need of any magics.


"Tsuto. Why do you say Lord Kaijutsu killed your mother?"

Tsuto stutters. When he had accused Lonjiku during the funeral that he was only able to attend because Ameiko brought him herself, Lonjiku had flown into a rage and they had come to blows. Lonjiku almost broke Tsuto's jaw with his cane.

"Why do you say Lord Kaijutsu killed your mother?" 

Ironbriar repeats the question, softer this time.

Tsuto explains that his bunk in the orphanage was against a window that looked at the cliff where the Kaijutsu manor is located. He tells that, that night, several other children and him woke up from strange nightmares in the middle of the night. Dreams of rage and wrath. When he couldn't go back to sleep he would stare at the manor... and he saw her figure in a white kimono being thrown down into the rocks below. He thought it must be a nightmare too. Chopper's first victim appeared the following day.

Ironbriar turns to Belor. "You were a guard at the time, were you not, Belor Hemlock?"

"Yes..."

"Can you corroborate that the orphanage has a view of the manor?"

Belor hesitates but then looks pensive. "Yes, yes it does."

Ironbriar locks his impassive eyes with Tusto and holds his gaze as he continues to interrogate Belor.

"When was Atsuii's body found?"

"One of the fishermen found her body against the rocks a couple of days later."

"Did Lonjiku report her as missing?"

"No. I believe it was Ameiko and one the house maids late at night the next day. We thought Chopper had tried to attack her but she fell fleeing over the cliff."

Ironbriar finally breaks eye contact with Tsuto and turns to his colleagues gesturing to Belor and the other Justices. "Tsuto is a boy at the mercy of the short comings of a community overwhelmed by tragedy and violence."

He takes a few steps to stand in front of Tsuto. Even though the guards around him tense up because he's getting into Tsuto's reach, Ironbriar's presence if full of confidence and control. Tsuto cannot harm him even if he tried. He's pale, looking at this man... this elf. It was clear he had come to this trial expecting his death to be written in a paper and passed around to be executed. Not THIS. Why?

"Tsuto, would you be willing to testify to shed light into the murder of Atsuii Lonjiku?"

Tsuto's lower lip trembles, his eyes turn red, his throat tenses. "Yes," he barely manages to say the words before his voice breaks and he clenches his teeth. He fights the sobs that come out of his chest. It makes him feel weak. He is not weak. But someone will finally hear him and leave in letter what that bastard did to her. The relief is overwhelming.

Ironbriar looks at Tsuto quietly as the young half-elf collects himself back and lets the other Justices deliberate for a moment. Some of them are a bit bothered that this matter will likely take longer now that they just uncovered another much more complicated case first where Tsuto is the key witness. They would need to dig out the cases from the Chopper killings in Sandpoint to compare and that will take more than a week to coordinate with Mayor Kendra and Sherif Belor.

Tsuto will remain in The Hells while the investigation is ongoing. Before he is lead out, Ironbriar approaches and places a hand on his shoulder. He takes a look at the guards and then whispers something quietly in elvish that sounds like encouragement.

Perception DC20/Elvish

"Destiny works in mysterious ways, Tsuto," that almost imperceptible smile appears in his lips again... and after a pause he adds a solemn 
"You look like your mother." He then gestures the guards to continue his way to the cells as a baffled Tsuto keeps looking back at him in surprise and realization.

Ironbriar thanks Addo for his help. For the moment that's all they can do.

Addo has the rest of time in Magnimar for his own, and has little trouble to find the armor set he is looking for while Belor is given a list of documents and orders he will have to bring back for Mayor Kendra. ((Addo can find any mundane item under 12,800gp))

If Addo wants to have one last convo with Ironbriar or Tsuto before returning to town, he can.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 10, 2021)

Mirenia spends some time getting the items on her list in order and training at the theater with Cyrdrak and his company to retrain her spells. In the evenings she stays with Madam Mvashti at her estate to see to things around the house and spend time with her amma after a grueling extended ordeal. She asks for her advice on the design of a magical tattoo she plans to commission in the traditional Varisian style, and asks curiously about what she sees as far as her former predictions for Mr. Tallowscar.

After picking up a Pantograph and delivering it to Professor Quink, Mirenia goes look for Ameiko at the Rusty Dragon Inn, some time around midday.

Retraining = 10 * 5 * 2 = 100 gp
Darkwood Shield = 257 gp
Runeward Tattoo (Illusion) = 1000 gp
Wayfinder (or Compass if unavailable) = 500 gp
Green and Pink Sphere Cracked Ioun Stone (Intimidation) = 200 gp
Pantograph = 50 gp
10 doses of Saltpeter = 10 gp
Signet Ring (Varisian Symbol) = 5 gp

Total = 2122


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2021)

Madam Mvashti is delighted to have Mirenia over as she waters her plants again. She agrees with her choice of design with the tattoo and offers just a few words about the readings. 

"The age of lost omens still hangs heavy over us, my dear," Mvashti chuckles. "Readings are not as clear as they used to be in my childhood but the cards can represent many sources and times. Incidents that repeat themselves. He drew the Locksmith, the keeper of secrets, and you have unveiled many,  yes, but this first card in particular was for _him_. Your friend was seeking answers, but only he knows if he has found the key that will reveal them."

She shrugs. "Or maybe he just lost his keys and they are waiting for him somewhere," she chuckles amused.

Ameiko has been taking things slowly and looks better than expected. There's not a lot of movement at the tavern area right now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2021)

Addo kept a neutral expression during the trial as appropriate for his station.  Inwardly he was surprised at how smoothly things went.  Frankly suspiciously smooth though that was a concern for another time.  He shared niceties when the trial concluded and excused himself when the opportunity presented itself.

He spent a short time in contemplation.  He had put a lot of stock in his life of trusting his instincts and they certainly told him something was off here.  However casting doubt on a result that he himself had argued for would likely only be turned against him.  For now his best plan is preparation.  Perhaps the others might have advice if things in Sandport continue to be calm.

His thoughts settled he put on his best inspirational face and went to check on Tsuto no doubt finding him in his cell, likely pondering events himself.

"It seems an understatement to say that went well," the aged aasimar began.  "Since it seems you might get another chance at life have you given thought to how you might use it?"  It was perhaps a loaded question, but he had the feeling time would work against him.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2021)

Tsuto was in a cell alone on his own, sitting on the cot placed for him. At first it would have seem like maybe he didn't hear Addo come to talk to him. It was a long pause before he even acknowledged his presence with a simple and honest...

"I don't know."

He stared at the wall like he was still going over and over again the events in his mind. 

"_He_ came earlier today. He said he will help me... guide me," Tsuto whispered in disbelief, having trouble hearing himself saying those words as he couldn't recognize his own voice.

"I think he's my-" he cuts himself short, not daring to say the word but it hangs heavy in the air between them. A word that means venom and anger for him. And this is not it. 

He shakes his head. "Tell Ameiko I'll get Mother the justice that was denied to her," he assures him with eyes full of resolve. "Everyone will know the truth. I'll make sure of it."

He refuses to talk to him after that, going to sit in the darkest corner of the cell.

He doesn't appear to be regretful of his actions, perhaps just of Ameiko... he had resigned himself to his fate. But now he's placed himself in the hands of the Law, and intends to use this to see things through.


With that done, he is free to return to Sandpoint and meet the others a few days later...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 10, 2021)

Mirenia affects a faint smile as she takes a seat near Ameiko. "Hey there. I was hoping I could...well, discuss a somewhat delicate topic with you, if you had some time?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2021)

Ameiko finishes clearing a table.

"Yeah, sure. It's been slow the last couple of days... what do you want to talk about?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 10, 2021)

Mirenia rings her hands slightly, pursing her lips. If there's anything she can help carry, she offers some help and follows Ameiko to the kitchen. "I'm guessing you wish to have...really _nothing_ to do with it, so it's unlikely it'll be reopening. Assuming that's...true, I was wondering if you might be open to the Glassworks being...repurposed, perhaps?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2021)

_"Oh."_

Ameiko takes a seat as she thinks on Mirenia's question.

"Well, I... I don't know what I'm going to do with that place."

"Father and the workers there were the only ones who knew the technique to make the glass like that. Father used to say the process was unique even in Minkai and our family was known far and wide for the quality of their products as well. But even then, he refused to teach me how it was done,"  she sighs. "I learned a few things from the times I was around helping in his office but I don't think I got the whole thing and...  I don't want to say this is our family's ancient glass blowing when it's definitely not. There could be some notes left among the things Tusto and the goblins didn't simply destroyed but..." she places a hand on the table and looks around her. "I already have this. I want focus on my inn."

"I wouldn't mind repurposing the place. What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2021)

"Mr. Venatinus had an idea...but I don't want to preclude the chance to find and preserve your family's legacy, if that's what you want. If you wish, I can attempt to look for any surviving clues?" Mirenia asks quietly. "I would have to wait for him to give a more detailed account but...I think it amounts to giving back to the community and using the wealth of talent and experience there is here and consolidating it."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2021)

Ameiko seems gladly surprised. "You mean like some kind community center? That's a very good idea. The only thing I had in mind was some sort of art gallery or museum. But if that can help people I think I would be up for it... and yes, if you are willing to look after the place I would appreciate if you could save any notes you could find that might give us a clue for the process. I could find someone else who might be interested on carrying over the technique."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2021)

Mirenia nods once. "Perfect. I'll see what I can find in the offices and let you know whenever I find something. Now if you excuse me...I need to go and deliver something to the Professor." She bows politely and rises to her feet, hurrying off to find Professor Quink so that she might offer him something that might make his work a bit easier; a pantograph. Entering the Glassworks, she makes her way to where the tunnel begins, looking about curiously. "Professor Quink? Are you still down here?" she calls loudly, projecting her voice.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2021)

Ameiko gives Mirenia the keys to the Glassworks, as she only left the service door and the basement door open to allow Prof. Quink to continue his investigation.

As Mirenia enters the Glassworks, and heads for the tunnels, she feels movement behind her. When she looks back, she sees the curtain from window they had broken to enter flowing with the wind. Almost as if she missed something passing behind her. There are no signs of anyone here, and as far as she can tell the other doors into the rest of the rooms are locked, with her having the only set of keys.

As soon as she gets into the tunnels proper, that strange tense sensation ceases. Arriving to the Catacombs, she can see Quink has labelled the different areas with chalk and he has made himself a sort of camp base at the Red Statue.

"Oh! Mirenia! Good good! I have gone through the papers you gave me the other day! Amazing! Xin-Shalast! Can you believe it!? I would need to go through my books but I have a copy of Eidolon Volume II by Cevil "Redwing" Charms (limited edition, of course). I think that has a mention of the last expedition that attempted to find the clues to the city. A couple of dwarven brothers from Jorgenfist, as I recall. They were never heard of again. People kind of think they scammed the investor and ran away to the south. There's also a few other tales I can check when I have the time. But now... I have been able to catalogue the prison area and this foyer..."

He then realizes he got carried away and clears his throat.

"I'm sorry. How are you? Any news from the world above?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2021)

Mirenia glances over her shoulder, sporting a quizzical look momentarily before she shrugs, letting it go. She makes her way down to the basement with her bag, looking a little impressed with the progress Professor Quink has made. "The town's quiet for now...but I was thinking of all the work you've been doing and thought..." She pulls the pantograph out from her bag. "Maybe this could be useful to you. I know it's not much but...maybe it could get your process smoother?"


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 12, 2021)

Interested in "honoring his elders," Gorrendux goes out of his way to spend some quiet time with Father Zantus and Prof. Quink, separately. With each older fellow, Gorrendux brings a small gift of tea, and for Quink, rubbings from under Thistletop. With Zantus, Gorrendux asks to help bless water in the font, prepare burial shawls for later usage, and any other odd chores the older priest might like help with.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2021)

"Oh! My dear girl! You shouldn't have! This is wonderful! It will help me greatly! Thank you, thank you!" Quink takes the device to check it. "Now I only need more paper. I'm afraid I have run out already. To be fair, I should use this time to put the rest in order."





During his work around the Cathedral he comes to meet all the younger acolytes and clerics:

Chelger Fespen  male cleric of Shelyn (Protection)
Lovus Vantikin  male cleric of Desna (Luck)
Walda Ambrush  female cleric of Sarenrae (Healing)
Yannah Aurlaveu female cleric of Erastil (Community)

The boneyard is well maintained by Naffer Vosk, a smuggler who's ship wrecked just north of town a decade ago. Naffer has found redemption in Sarenrae, and is one of the town’s most devout citizens. Despite a twisted spine that has given him an awkward lurching gait ever since he could walk, Naffer works to keep the Sandpoint Boneyard meticulously clean, and rings the church bells every day at dawn, noon, and dusk.

Gorrendux has been visiting Prof.Quink in the morning and helping him set up the "camp" he uses as base... Quink has been delighted but distracted. There is SO MUCH information here.

Today, Gorrendux took a bit longer chatting and helping the acolytes with their rites around the temple and found himself going to Quink later than usual catching up with Mirenia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2021)

Rose is going to look into training to better fight undead. She has come to the conclusion that going forward there might be threat from them more than from Goblins. She will also be looking into making some improvements to her longbow. Rose will spend a bit of her time looking into who best to learn about undead from since she has had very little interaction with them up to this point. 

She will stop by the Cathedral and ask for advice there, since the undead are kind of in their sphere of influence. 

*Perception: *
Result: 1d20 (10) + 12
*Total: 22*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2021)

The clerics themselves are unable to help Rose as their expertise with the undead is in the use of Positive Energy against them, but she is given some pointers of what to look for and with the help of Shalelu and the Erastil cleric from the Cathedral, Rose is able to contact a ranger that has Favored Enemy Undead. This older woman has also retired but the following days she is able to give Rose instructions of what to look for and how to confront undead.

And one thing is sure, she needs her weapon to become magic to harm incorporeal undead (and many other things, to be fair). She heads to the armory and Savah is able to get her someone to enchant her weapon. Sadly, she cannot haggle down the price of magic items... but she promises her a 10% discount on another Mwk piece if she is interested.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2021)

"Really?" Mirenia says, sounding baffled. "_All_ of the paper? You might need to hire a scribe from Magnimar at this rate..." she says, pursing her lips a bit. "Do you need anything to eat? I can try to bring something down from the Inn. You can't go _too_ long down here on your own."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2021)

Quink chuckles. "Oh, I'm not alone all the time. Mr. Tallowscar and Mr. Gandethus come down every other day with something nice to share as well. Gandethus helped me clean the areas a bit. Oh! And Father Zantus came down here the first few days to check that Lamashtu Altar. He said he would have to contact some of the higher ups in different cities to come and hallow the place. I don't think he and the local congregation can do it." 

"And don't worry about me. I spent 20 years studying with the dwarves of Janderhoff. For a 'sky city' it was plenty of tunnels! So this actually brings me some memories of my youth," he stands up groaning and his knee making some cracking sound. "Oof! Wish I felt like that tho!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2021)

Mirenia purses her lips. "Hmmm...well, if you say so," she concedes. "Don't hesitate to ask if you do need something, though. I think I'll bring down some supper early in the evening. I'd love to hear about some of the things you've been finding and help with organizing your all the work a bit." Either way, Mirenia bids farewell to the Professor before she makes her way back upstairs and into the Glassworks proper. She seems intent on looking through the different offices intently to find any clues or information on that glass making technique that might have been leftover...

Mirenia casts *Heightened Awareness* on herself, gets out her magnifying lens, and casts *Sift* on each of the office spaces she can find, one b one.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2021)

Mirenia moves back into the Glassworks and starts her investigation to find the Glass Blowing notes. In the basement, she doesn't find anything other than broken and shattered crystal jars and empty wine bottles.

When she gets to the offices, she starts checking A12, and realizes this is a "reception room" for big clients. Customers seeking custom glass jobs or looking for business opportunities to export glass would arrange business here with Lonjiku. There are several papers here with potential designs that were done in the moment. Mirenia is no expert but there are several scribbled annotations around the edges with a few instructions of how to adapt some of the work to fit these. She assumes this could aid in reverse engineer some of the process. There are several glass samples with beautiful effects. She grabs one to compare the description in the notes and analyzes it with her lens to check the dazzling and impressive effects of the light as it passes through it...

A burning face of a man appears, screaming through the reflection. 

The sound is startling. Mirenia jolts. The piece of glass falls into the floor and shatters... the scream still ringing in her ears. It would almost appear to echo through the building.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 13, 2021)

Mirenia is breathing more heavily afterwards, looking around intently before she calms down. Picking up the magnifier again, she moves to the next room...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2021)

soulnova said:


> And one thing is sure, she needs her weapon to become magic to harm incorporeal undead (and many other things, to be fair). She heads to the armory and Savah is able to get her someone to enchant her weapon. Sadly, she cannot haggle down the price of magic items... but she promises her a 10% discount on another Mwk piece if she is interested.


Rose will take him up on this offer, she will just have to use her other bow for the time being to practice with Shalelu. As for a masterwork item she will have to think about if there is anything that she really needs right now. 

(Rose already has Masterwork armor, a bow, a dagger, and a sword)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose will take him up on this offer, she will just have to use her other bow for the time being to practice with Shalelu. As for a masterwork item she will have to think about if there is anything that she really needs right now.
> 
> (Rose already has Masterwork armor, a bow, a dagger, and a sword)



(just a note: Savah, the owner of the armory, is a woman  )


Rose has no trouble with that. 


Meanwhile, at the Glassworks:


Mirenia continues her exploration of the offices. She enters A13, a small room that doesn't seem to have anything of worth. A table and some chairs. Likey a meeting room that has no papers she can check. 

A14 in the other hand... Mirenia realizes this is a room full of files. Several file boxes lie tumbled over. Likely the goblins looking for anything of value and decided to leave the papers alone... that aversion to written words might have worked in your favor. Mirenia goes through the rest of the papers and she finds several ledger books, contracts and lists of materials. She also finds information of workers who have left or were fired... even before Lonjiku took over the operation from his father. Looking at the dates, some of these people might still be alive. 

At this moment she catches scent of burning flesh filling the room, coming from somewhere in the building.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 14, 2021)

Unnerved by the image he spotted of a person other than himself in the broken glass shards, Gorrendux stares into nothingness for a few moments. Then, an odd smell, of something ashy or burning catches his attention. His mind keeps drafting back to endless hours of translating Thassilonian runes with Professor Quink. A Cleric of the Knowledge domain, Gorrendux ponders retiring from all this action with weapons and armor, and maybe just write a book with the good professor. But here he is in the Glassworks, the site of another atrocity. He looks with disdain upon the broken glass and other damage wrought by the Goblin raiders. 

Distracted and unsure what is happening, Gorrendux calls out, "Mirenia? I lost track of you. Call out, I will follow your voice." The Half-Orc Pharasmin catches up with Mirenia with the intent of sticking by her side.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 14, 2021)

"Mr. Tallow...scar?" Mirenia says, glancing over her shoulder as she looks to Gorrendux, shaking her head once. "Hello, sorry, I was...a bit distracted..." She coughs once, looking about. "I was looking for some files on the glass making process the Glassworks utilized to be preserved...on behalf of Ameiko...and...I don't know, I just get a sense of disquiet around here. As if we're not alone..." she murmurs quietly before she looks to Gorrendux. "How have you been? Enjoying Sandpoint?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2021)

It would appear this room was for meetings with the employees. There are a few schematics in the walls. Mirenia and Gorrendux don't find anything of worth here other than perhaps a few of the posters in the walls but then they hear the unmistakably sound of the furnances working.

Mirenia and Gorrendux move to the glassworking room (a17) to investigate and as they enter the place the furnaces flare up.

His hideous semi-transparent humanoid figure rises up, emerging from the melted material inside the furnace, his body charred and smoking, with only fragments of his clothing clinging to his body. Here and there, shards of half-melted glass hang from his body like glittering icicles, while his finger bones have burned to charred, smoldering stumps. Even like this... his identity is unmistakable: the late Lonjiku Kaijutsu stands before you. He shrieks in wordless anger seeing you and attacks.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2021)

Lonjiku closes the distance between him and Mirenia reaching with his hands covered in molten glass and touching her shoulder, that place goes up in flames. (17dmg that DC17 Reflexes halves, and extra 6 fire damage)


Round 1
Lonjiku 14
*Mirenia 13
Gorrendux 4

@Ronnam @Hidden Nin are up*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 15, 2021)

Mirenia shouts in alarm as the wrathful wraith suddenly appears, jerking out of the way a bit too slowly. She cries out in pain and dodges backwards to get away from the ghost of Lonjiku.

(Withdraw)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2021)

Gorrendux is sees the creature and quickly identifies it as a creature of the beyond, a ghost tied to this world by its hate. Even if the body was removed and given proper burial, he realizes something is keeping this man here.

Gorrendux knows Undead and Incorporeal traits and from what he just saw, what he just did to Mirenia is no simple glass attack. No. This is a manifestation of Lonjiku's hatred.


Searing Touch (Su) Lonjiku’s touch is a searing variant of the typical ghost’s corrupting touch ability, dealing 4d6 points of fire damage on a hit (Fortitude DC 17 half) and an additional 1d6 points of burn damage. On a critical hit, ectoplasm from his attack manifests into molten glass that swiftly cools around the target’s body, reducing the target’s Dexterity by 2 points until the glass is removed. Doing so safely requires 1d6 rounds of uninterrupted work, but the glass can be broken off with a single attack—this method deals 1d6 points of slashing damage to the victim. The save DC is Charisma-based.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 16, 2021)

As wide-eyed Mirenia runs out of the building, the burning ghostly hatred of poor old Lonjiku makes Gorrendux gulp in apprehension. The interior of this broken building feels terribly dark all of a sudden. What with his Wisdom score of 17, he knows better than to tangle with a ghost like this solo. Turning on his heel he beats feet out of the Glassworks, pumping his legs, catching up with Mirenia outside, where he welcomes the sunlight on his upturned face. _"Pharasma, protect me,"_ he whispers to himself... then he starts plotting how he might recruit his friends to dispatch this latest undead horror.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2021)

Lonjiku gives chase after the pair... his hands reaching out, his face twisted in a painful scowl with bits of glass, smoking embers for eyes... He shouts garbled threats but just as he reaches the door, the creature vanishes in thin air... and in closes on its own.


End of Combat

Some people there stare in disbelief. A few managed to catch a glimpse of the ghost. A man screams and runs, other turn pale and they start whispering prayers under their breaths and quickly leave the street. 

@Yami Munesanzun Sura'ak hears a commotion outside the temple. Sabyl comes out as well to see what it's all about.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2021)

Mirenia stumbles out and finds a building across from the Glassworks to fall back against. She glances at Gorrendux, her chest puffing quickly. The bard hums a quiet melody of mending to help sooth the worst of her wounds (Cure Light Wounds; *Result*: 1d8 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12) before she looks to the cleric. "That...was...horrifying..."


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 16, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> "That...was...horrifying..."


"Aye, horrifying is an apt word for it," Gorrendux mutters as he joins Mirenia. He too puts his back against the wall of the other building, and sits down next to her, staring back at the Glassworks, his chest heaving from the sudden exertion of energy, driven by animal fear of the undying. "We might as well be the ones who tell Ameiko, before others do. Can you imagine? Her brother is off to prison, or the gallows, and now here's her father, or a piece of him, an accursed shade. Here *Mirenia*, can I help you scrape off any remaining glass? Or perhaps you would benefit from another healing invocation?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2021)

She shakes her head slowly, though does lean her shoulder down. "I wouldn't mind help getting to the shards I can't properly touch...but I'd save your ministrations." She pushes up to her feet, offering the cleric a hand up. "I think we have a battle ahead of us..."

Afterwards. Mirenia backtracks her way to the Rusty Dragon Inn with Gorrendux, looking for Ameiko in short order.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 16, 2021)

A glum look on his face, Gorrendux walks with Mirenia to the Rusty Dragon Inn.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2021)

Ameiko was chatting and preparing a nice meal for lunch for you all, one of Rose's rabbits from her hunts in the town's vicinity. Shalelu has also just left as she is not used to staying too long in one place and she was already itching to go out to travel.

Ameiko welcomes Addo with a smile when he shows up. Belor waves and continues to the Garrison as he needs to get the papers they requested in Magnimar.

"Mr. Venatinus! You are back! I thought it would take longer... ah... how did it all go?" her smile drops a bit and he can see her bracing for the news.

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Yami Munesanzun @EvilMoogle


After that, Ameiko sees Gorrendux and Mirenia arrive. Her eyes go wide seeing Mirenia's arm. "You are not ok. What happened?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 16, 2021)

Addo had gone directly from the road to visit Ameiko not wanting to chance rumor getting to her before he could tell the whole story.

"It went well, I think.  The judges seem willing to allow his extenuating circumstances to allow for some measure of leinency."  The old man's smile is warm but with a touch of weariness to it.  "Though I fear he might be being used as a pawn in political games--,"  he stopped, cutting himself off as Mirenia entered, still burned.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2021)

There's a faint hopeful smile in Ameiko's lips. "I hope he doesn't pass this opportunity... I don't think he would get another one. And, for what I have heard from Cyrdrak, that's not unusual..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 16, 2021)

"A visit from family might not go astray, if you can manage the trip," Addo says aside while  waiting for the new arrivals to shed light on their plight.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2021)

Mirenia gives a faint smile as she looks to Addo with a nod first and foremost. "Glad to see you returned safely, Mr. Venatinus," she says at first, before focusing on Ameiko. "I found some files and documents that may help preserve the style of glassworking your family was known for...but..." She purses her lips, takes a deep breath, and just bites the bullet.

"There's a ghost haunting the Glassworks...it attacked us while we were looking about," she says, gesturing between herself and Gorrendux. "It's wrathful...and there won't be any using the building until it is...properly _exorcised_," she says delicately, looking to the others in the room.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 16, 2021)

Addo rises from the table nodding.  "With what happened there I wouldn't be surprised."  He unslings his new shield, revealing a gleaming steel shield embossed with the symbol of Iomedae that seems to almost glow with inner light.  "Do you need time to recover or should we set off immediately?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 16, 2021)

With a stifled grunt, the Tiefling stands as well and partially unsheathes a freshly-polished cold-iron temple sword. *"Nothing to behold, but it should prevent a repeat of my failure against those shades in the depths of that goblin den...unless, of course, I have been misinformed on the capabilities of cold iron-wrought weaponry."* Sura'ak pauses and glances off towards the right, momentarily in thought.

*"...And perhaps I should have accepted the prayer beads she had offered, after all."* 

The blade is re-sheathed with a smooth _shkk_. *"Naturally, ensuring the restless dead are appropriately sent off are part of my responsibilities." *


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 16, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Sura'ak re-sheathes his blade with a smooth _shkk_. *"Naturally, ensuring the restless dead are appropriately sent off are part of my responsibilities." *


Nodding at his newly met Tiefling companion *Sura'ak*, Gorrendux echoes the sentiment. "Aye, I share my goddess's antipathy toward all undead. Tragically Ameiko, I fear we have little option but to remove this shade of your father's spirit. Exorcism, as Mirenia says." Organizing his new assortment of wands in his jerkin, Gorrendux prepares himself for combat with the dread ghost-thing. "You might not want to hear every detail of our encounter, Ameiko. I believe it will, inadvertently on both our parts, upset you needlessly. But before any of us go to face it, you should listen to the observations made by me and *Mirenia*."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 16, 2021)

"I'm fine," she tells Addo with a shake of her head, before she takes out her flute to play a quiet song of speed and alacrity that centers on *Mirenia, Addo, Gorendux, Rose, *and *Ameiko*. She then puts the flute away. "We need not delay further."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2021)

The group heads out back to the Glassworks and prepares before opening the door (magic weapon for gorrendux/Protection from Evil for Addo).

The place looks empty at first glance. Addo and Sura'ak can see a trail of broken glass leading into the open doors of the workshop room. You step in side to the last place you saw the creature.

As soon as you stand in the door threshold, you can see a bubble of glass growing and growing in the middle area of the furnace. It pops, releasing an angry wail. A hand comes out, then the head... Lonjiku crawls out of the molten material, his face contorted in fury.





Initiative Order
Lonjiku 21
Rose 16
Addo 16
Gorrendux 15
Sura'ak 14
Mirenia 6

Lonjiku charges while flying against Addo with furious bright embers for eyes. His melting hands touch his armor and it seems to turn red hot. (12 dmg, DC17 Fort Half, +3 fire damage)


Everyone is up! @Yami Munesanzun @EvilMoogle @Ronnam @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 17, 2021)

Mirenia begins her song to counter the wraith's angry wailing as she draws her blade and imbues it with a few notes of it, inspiring her fellows to action and grandeur.

(Mirenia activates Inspire Courage as a Standard Action and Arcane Strike as a Swift Action; she draws her longsword as a Move Action. Spell slots: First 2/4, Second 2/2, Bardic Performance 13/15.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2021)

Roses brings her bow up, readying one arrow in her hand and the other between her teeth. She fires the first shot, pulls the second piece of ammunition from between her teeth and fires the second one right down beside Addo. 

Longbow Attack (9), Weapon Focus(1), Bullseye Shot (4), Favored Enemy (4), Masterwork (1) Inspire Courage (2) Rapid Shot (-2): 1d20 (2) + 19
*Total: 21*

Longbow Attack (9), Weapon Focus(1), Bullseye Shot (4), Favored Enemy (4), Masterwork (1) Inspire Courage (2) Rapid Shot (-2): 1d20 (14) + 19
*Total: 33

Damage: 
Result: 1d8 (2) + 5 + 2 Total: 9

Damage: 
Result: 1d8 (5) + 5 + 2 Total: 12*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2021)

Addo shrugs off the worst of the ghosts attack (fort save 20+7=27) and steps into the room to allow the others easier access.  With a quick prayer to Iomedae he bolsters himself and strikes at the apparition.

Swift action: divine favor as swift action (doesn't provoke AoO)
Stand action: attack:
*Inspiried, Favored longsword*: 1d20 (6) + 9 *Total*: 15
*Longsword*: 1d8 (*1*) + 6 *Total*: 7 (Probably 50% if intangible)

Combat Expertise +1 to AC this round


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 17, 2021)

Calling upon the holy might of Pharasma, Gorrendux channels positive energy to harm undead. But the Glassworks are dark, cut off from the world, and Pharasma's influence here seems at a low ebb, hopefully just momentarily. (*8 positive energy damage*, Will DC 15 to halve.)


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 17, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Rolls_ 



+2 to ATK & DMG; Silver Knuckles
*ATK:
1d20 +8 +2 = 26
1d20 +8 +2 = 30
DMG:
1d3 +2 +2 = 5
1d3 +2 +2 = 7

Total DMG: 12*




Taking Addo's place, Sura'ak lunges forward to strike at the Shade. Contrasting his prior recent encounter with Shades, both punches land successfully and actually harm the spectre.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2021)

Lonjiku evades Addo's longsword... but the rest of the party have his back. Mirenia's song gives them the necessary focus to attack. Rose sends her arrows with rapid shot, aiming for particular spots that seem to do a lot more damage than she would normally do. Her recent training is more than paying off! 

Gorrendux releases a wave of positive energy to counter the negative forces that keep the undead linked to this form... but Lonjiku manages to shake most of it.

Then Suraak moves in to punch him. His knuckles connect and do damage, but they might be getting in the way of his full force at the moment. He realizes that his regular unnarmed attacks with ki could be more effective on their own, like kicking.


Round 2

Lonjiku is furious and swipes at Addo... but he manages to lean back, letting it pass in front of him.

Round 2 
Lonjiku 21  (-19hp)
*Rose 16
Addo 16 (34/43)
Gorrendux 15
Sura'ak 14
Mirenia 6*

Everyone is up!


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 17, 2021)

Addo rocks back on his heels and infuses a touch of Iomedae's blessing in his sword, coming back with force.

Swift: add "ghost touch" to longsword 4/5 uses remaining.
Attack 11+9=20
Damage 8+6=14

Touch ac still 14


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2021)

Addo, Rose and Sura'ak attack in unison striking Lonjiku. The ghost looks surprised when the sword actually gets him cleanly... while the  barrage of arrows and the kicks connect and slowly wears him down until he appears to shatter spectacularly into little pieces of orange hot glass with a last frustrated scream. 


End of Combat

Everyone please roll for perception.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2021)

As the visage glass shards fall to the ground, Mirenia notices Lonjiku's last wail fades in the direction of those shards. They seem to almost imperceptibly shake and vibrate.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 17, 2021)

Mirenia looks around, moving towards the shaking shards. Twisting her fingers, she hums out notes of revealing (Casts *Detect Magic*) and kneels forward, studying the shards.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 17, 2021)

Gorrendux casts _Light_ in an effort to help Mirenia investigate the glass shards littering the area.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2021)

Rose is pretty sure she saw the spirit going to hide the broken glass.

The reflection from the light spell reveals something terrifying. The broken visage of Lonjiku is on each crystal. 

Mirenia and Sura'ak recall stories... Sometimes, even when the body is laid to rest in hallow grounds and the emotions left behind where a person was killed can create an echo, a feedback of negative energy. Enough to create haunts throughout a site or even keep a spirit tied to the material plane.

Mirenia can tell that these shards of glass are physical representations of Lonjiku's wrath and despair, and if they are broken (or alternatively, blessed by a good-aligned divine spellcaster or buried with his body), his vengeful ghost should be permanently laid to rest.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2021)

*"I think the ghost is the glass,"* Rose says. *"Or it is in the glass." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2021)

((Alright.  What kind of actions would you like to take to put him to rest?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 18, 2021)

Mirenia handles the shards carefully before turning to Addo and Gorrendux as she gets to her feet. "Blessing the shards should be able to banish the remaining malcontent in the wrathful spirit, if either of you would like to do the honors." She gestures to the remaining shards.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2021)

After the others explain the situation to him Addo nods slowly and carefully gathers the bits of glass in a small pile.  He takes out a bit of white chalk and draws a careful circle around them, his aged hands inexpert but sufficient for the task.  Solemnly he begins a simple prayer over the remains of the spirit:  "Iomedae, Lady of Valor, a spirit remains here tethered by anger and rage from his life.  By your example we have dispersed his spirit but our swords alone cannot cut free his binding to this world."

"Let your light shine down, cut free the anger that yet ties this spirit to the realm, allow him to pass on to his judgement, and if he is worthy grant him your mercy in his eternal rest."  His simple prayer finished he shifts to the more familiar ritual and chants the rite of blessing over the glass shards.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 19, 2021)

Gorrendux likewise casts _Bless _on the party, and the shards. "Oh mighty Lady of Graves, I beseech thee, bring Quietude upon this troubled soul and cleanse from these glass trinkets all trace of undead taint. As is written in _The Bone Lands of the Spiral_, tis most prudent and wise to Strike the Unrestful from our plane, for the benefit of both their souls and ours, and for the balance of the many realms. Let this poor man's anger not ruin his path for all eternity, let him be judged from alpha to omega over the span of his full life, not just his wrathful ending. Great and wise Pharasma, tis time for your judgment, and we beg of you, end the negative undead stain here from our realm."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2021)

The glass shards begin to glow... but this light is soothing, refreshing. There's a sigh of relief that can be heard through out the building. The feeling of dread lifts from the workshop and a moment later, the shards remain inert in the ground.

From the door behind you you can hear slow steps approaching. Ameiko stands in the threshold with a conflicted look on her face.

"_Otōsan_... you were always so stubborn," she kneels in front of the shards. "I... I don't know if what Tsuto said was true. That you killed _Okasan_. I don't know how much of this was you and how much was Tsuto's trying to get at you... But no one deserves to stay like this. Please try to find peace now..." she says, taking out her samisen and softly playing a melancholic Minkian song.


After finishing her small private performance. She dries off a few tears from her eyes and takes out a small handkerchief to collect the shard. "I'll place this on his grave at the Cathedral's boneyard. I guess the glass was as much part of him as his own bones."

"Again... thank you."


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 19, 2021)

"I am deeply sorry for your loss. No one deserves as much loss as you have recently endured. You've revealed tremendous strength in yourself," Gorrendux says to Ameiko as he pats her reassuringly on the shoulder.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2021)

Ameiko gives Gorrendux a small nod. She looks tired but half relieved that this issue is at least over. She would take the glass to the cementery and  leave to continue your search.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 20, 2021)

Mirenia holds her breath as Gorrendux and Addo bestow their blessings, clasping her hands together in front of herself as she listens. She lets out a sigh of relief as the proverbial dust settles, and is surprised to see Ameiko enter, blinking once. She seems ready to say something...but then stops herself. She listens to the song, bowing her head in respect and appreciation of it. She doesn't clap as it concludes as it seems hardly appropriate...but the look she gives the other bard speaks volumes in that moment. "Beautiful," she tells her in Tian.

Afterwards she can really concentrate on her searching...without the threat of a molten glass wraith not looming over her. She takes a meticulous approach as she focuses on rooms with files first, and then combs through the Glassworks themselves for hidden compartments with countless castings of Sift to apply pressure and see if there are any hidden compartments...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2021)

As the group finishes their search of the complex, Sura'ak and Rose find a note crumpled on some corner: Lonjiku complains to a worker about how to correct his technique. It's a very strong worded letter with a hint of a threat to be demoted if the quality of their glass didn't improve. Even then, the instructions about this particular part of the process is essential to make the famed Kaijutsu glass.

_'Anything else, it's garbage, and you should feel ashamed of yourself for passing it as such,' _the note reads.

Mirenia moves to the rest of the building looking for clues, until she gets to the worker's quarters. Lonjiku had provided a common area with kitchen, washrooms and bunks. The bunk room is still in disarray... dry blood splatters cover the floor/walls, and the cots are soaked in blood as well. It would appear the goblins sneaked in when everyone was sleeping and stabbed them to death. Their bodies were dragged out of here to try to copy Lonjiku's encased body, without much success...

Mirenia opens a window to let the place get some fresh air and get more light to look around. She takes her time, carefully sorting the worker's belongings, at least those the goblins didn't destroyed or ransacked... as there could be more notes like the previous one.

But then, she realizes one of the torn mattresses has some paper sticking out from a corner. Checking it out, she soon finds out not a note, but a whole journal. This worker meticulously (and secretly) wrote down every step of the process. It would appear this man wanted to learn the skills to perfection and then leave to start his own business.

This would be enough to make a complete a guide with the help of Ameiko and preserve the glassblowing traditional method... It could fetch a high price among people in the business. The clients's ledger Mirenia found would likely have several people interested that would be willing to pay good money for them to be the only ones with the trade secrets (other than Ameiko, who would like to conserve a copy for herself).

If you are willing to contact interested parties and negotiate on who would either be more deserving of carrying the tradition or who would pay the most (or somewhere in between), *one person may roll Diplomacy, and others may Aid Another.*

At this point, Ameiko is just happy to let you keep the money from that if that means it will help Sandpoint. 

This would take overall a week or two to reach out, send messages, have meetings and make a deal. Jasper is more than happy to assist with any contract you may want to do.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 20, 2021)

Mirenia looks over the journal with care, careful not to sit on any of the blood soaked beds as she walks about the room. Collecting it with the contact list and other files she found, she returns to Ameiko to explain the situation, listen to Ameiko's wishes, and ultimately go and speak with Jasper about being able to write up some contracts in the event of a long term relationship, offering her assistance in doing so. She personally sees to the transcribing of the texts to compile and set aside for Ameiko, likely in better condition than they were recovered.

And when it comes to the interviews and discussions, she's keen to see who seems the most well-intentioned and honest businessperson more than who is offering the most gold.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2021)

Mirenia manages to work with Addo, Ameiko and Gorrendux to find the right person to pass this tradition. It takes a couple of weeks writing messages back and for between interested parties and getting things prepared to make the deal. Most are turned away as many do not have the skill that is required or simply their intentions seem quite greedy. Eventually, you get a special visitor.

An older Tian man arrives late at night at the Rusty Dragon. He presents himself as Yamarada Endo. He's son of one of the Kaijutsu's first servants when they arrived to Varisia. His father was a glassblower who married a young Taldan woman and had to move to Absalom with her family business. Rokuro Kaijutsu, Ameiko's grandfather, even payed for the trip but only asked him to promise tokeep the secret and not create anything with the technique. At the time, the Kaijutsus were starting to find a foothold in Varisia and the business was barely starting. He hoped his newborn son would take over one day and wished to give him the best possible advantage. The man kept his word. He worked "regular" glass pieces, and even if they weren't "a kaijutsu piece", his quality was excellent and allowed him to live comfortably and be locally recognized in Absalom. Many people tried to goad him into selling the Kaijutsu glassblowing secrets but he took it to his grave. He didn't even tell Rokuro.

"My father always spoke highly of your grandfather. He would defend the name Kaijutsu, no matter what. He would never say why he had such loyalty to him. He only said, he owed him everything and he would be grateful for giving him a chance to a new wonderful life here in this place."

The man bows low to Ameiko. "Ameiko-sama, it would be a great honor to carry on with the work of your family if you are willing to give me your blessing."

Ameiko gets flustered. "Ah, there's no need for that," she waves gesturing him to raise up. "I would be honored if you can carry this legacy."

Endo provides 2400gp for the guide and Ameiko's blessing. He even corrects one or two things when revising the guide with you. Little things only an expert would know that the original author didn't include. 

He promises that if Ameiko decides to continue with the family business, he will send trained workers to assist her open shop again. 

And while this is going on, the Glassworks are cleaned and emptied of other unusable things, being prepared to be turned into a  "adventurer/community center."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2021)

Of the people you have contacted around town, there are a few who are openly interested in participating: while most of his time is passed in the tunnels right now, Prof. Quink wants to give a few history and language classes in the afternoon over tea. The other is Hanah, the elven healer down by the docks, a follower of Gozreh, who would like to teach survival and healing skills, as well as some cantrips. Cyrdrak is a bit busy at the moment but he can put out word about you and maybe scout for any particularly interesting individuals that could have potential. Hosk is willing to teach people to ride, and Shadowmist is good with kids.

I would need all of you to post how would you like to collaborate in some way with lessons or training.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2021)

soulnova said:


> I would need all of you to post how would you like to collaborate in some way with lessons or training.


Initially Addo will work to gather the youth to organize clearing out an repairing the glassworks where needed.  His preference will be to get the youth involved early to build their engagement and the general feeling of ownership in the build process.  Assuming no major structural repairs are needed he should be able to oversee the construction process.

He'd ideally like to check in with Kathrine and Benny.  The former wanting to be an adventurer would be the perfect audience for starting things up and the latter's financial concerns might be addressed by this local option.  Giving them perhaps a chance to further patch things up with Kathrine's family.

Depending on how the former works out he might suggest Shailyss as a good candidate as well, giving her a (*cough*) _different _outlet for her youthful energies and perhaps a different chance to get some notice from her father.

Ideally they'd approach all the retired heroes in the town for at least occasional volunteering, being a community organized structure will help build investment inside the town.

As far as once the school has opened, Addo would likely focus on a moral growth of the city, hoping to avoid other situations like Nualia potentially growing.

In more practical lessons Addo is well versed in combat and self defense, though obviously is more experienced with melee (martial weapons proficiency), while he knows interest will be in adventuring keeping with the city interest he would probably try to direct as much attention as he can to organized defense (profession: soldier +7).  Related he has experience with first aid (heal +8) for cases where magical healing isn't immediately available.

He can also address the social side of adventuring (sense motive +11, diplomacy +9, intimidate +7) and negotiations.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

After Rose's performance at the festival when she first arrived it should be pretty easy for her to find some people who want to train with her. She will ask Ilsoari Gandethus if he thinks any of the students would like to learn about that. What might not be as well known is her knowledge of animals and nature, so she will stress that too.

Rose will try and gather a decent contingent of people to go over some basic lessons with and if she can find room and a place, set up a little target practice area (maybe she could use the one from before if it is still there or if the parts are around). She'll try to teach them how to restring a bow, how to fashion some arrows, and proper shooting form and the like. On the other side of things she will go over different plants in the area and ways to find water in the wild if you don't know where you are.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> After Rose's performance at the festival when she first arrived it should be pretty easy for her to find some people who want to train with her. She will ask Ilsoari Gandethus if he thinks any of the students would like to learn about that. What might not be as well known is her knowledge of animals and nature, so she will stress that too.
> 
> Rose will try and gather a decent contingent of people to go over some basic lessons with and if she can find room and a place, set up a little target practice area (maybe she could use the one from before if it is still there or if the parts are around). She'll try to teach them how to restring a bow, how to fashion some arrows, and proper shooting form and the like. On the other side of things she will go over different plants in the area and ways to find water in the wild if you don't know where you are.



Rose finds Savah at the armory and she is happy to donate the targets she used for the archery contest. She will set them up at the beach, down the little cliff where the glasswork stands for safety, as Belor and the Mayor might not like to have kids shooting in the street.  Master Gandethus is happy to let the children get some afternoon archery lessons and more than a few stay for practice and maybe a few field trips just outside town. The younger orphans in special relish the practices with her. They ask her about her family, if she really lived in the woods, what's her favorite food, and her favorite animal. 




EvilMoogle said:


> He'd ideally like to check in with Kathrine and Benny.  The former wanting to be an adventurer would be the perfect audience for starting things up and the latter's financial concerns might be addressed by this local option.  Giving them perhaps a chance to further patch things up with Kathrine's family.
> 
> Depending on how the former works out he might suggest Shailyss as a good candidate as well, giving her a (*cough*) _different _outlet for her youthful energies and perhaps a different chance to get some notice from her father.



Addo finds Katherine covering at the store in the afternoon. She seems quiet and pensive but smiles warmly when she notices Addo entering. 

Katherine listens to his offering and she seems to consider it. "I'd love to go but... you see... we were already planning leaving in a week's time. Benny got a letter from Absalom, they'll fire him for triple the money. He can't pass this opportunity and... and I want to see the world, Mr. Venatinus. I appreciate what you are doing here, but I guess I would have left sooner if I had had something like your Academy when I was growing up," she chuckles. "I'm glad that Sandpoint is in good hands. I'll let father know tomorrow. The boat fare has been paid. I didn't want to stir things up as there had been so much going on." 

"I'll definitely tell Shayliss to give it a try," she promises Addo.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 21, 2021)

Mirenia makes some rounds to personally speak to a few individuals, including Jasper, Madam Mvashti, the Professor, Cyrdrak, and Hosk to see if they'd be available to teach on their areas of expertise, working out the details with each of them separately in any case. 

She's eager to teach new languages and lead lessons about negotiation, reading individuals, and intrigues (Diplomacy +10, Intimidation +10, Linguistics +10, Sense Motive +14, Bluff +14) but resistant to teaching anything about demons and their hunting just yet. Instead she helps Professor Quink with lessons on magic, history, geography, and local legends. (Arcana +12, History, Geography, Local +10)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Rose finds Savah at the armory and she is happy to donate the targets she used for the archery contest. She will set them up at the beach, down the little cliff where the glasswork stands for safety, as Belor and the Mayor might not like to have kids shooting in the street.  Master Gandethus is happy to let the children get some afternoon archery lessons and more than a few stay for practice and maybe a few field trips just outside town. The younger orphans in special relish the practices with her. They ask her about her family, if she really lived in the woods, what's her favorite food, and her favorite animal.


Of her family Rose tells them that she was an elf in an elfish village so much of the family aspect of things was handled by a lot of people. Elves tend to live for a long time and there are always a lot of people who have deep connections to you around and those who have known you for sometimes decades while having been alive for tenfold longer. 

She explains that she lived a bit of everywhere, even in cities--though never for long. She was married and had a child and lived in the woods happily. Her daughter is in the city now and her husband is gone, the family that she had with the elves is more than likely still in their homeland though. 

On the favorite food thing Rose thinks for a long time, this is seemingly the most complex thing she has been asked.* "There is a way you make pork where you bury the boar in the dirt covered by hot coals and embers, before that you drizzle it with oils, salt, and herbs like Rosemary and fresh chopped cilantro. After it cooks for hours you pull it free and squirt it with citrus like lime or lemon--it is the best thing I have ever tasted." *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia makes some rounds to personally speak to a few individuals, including Jasper, Madam Mvashti, the Professor, Cyrdrak, and Hosk to see if they'd be available to teach on their areas of expertise, working out the details with each of them separately in any case.
> 
> She's eager to teach new languages and lead lessons about negotiation, reading individuals, and intrigues (Diplomacy +10, Intimidation +10, Linguistics +10, Sense Motive +14, Bluff +14) but resistant to teaching anything about demons and their hunting just yet. Instead she helps Professor Quink with lessons on magic, history, geography, and local legends. (Arcana +12, History, Geography, Local +10)



Jasper: "I'm truly sorry Mirenia. The League already has my full attention and I'm under contract."

Madame Mvashti: She chuckles under her breath. "I don't think I can keep up with the little ones anymore, my dear. I do like my quiet. If you find any that show true potential for the harrow readings, send them my way."

Cyrdrak: "I'm in the middle of organizing another play, but I'll tell you what... I'll look for any prospects and put word out to promote the project."

Hosk: He is surprised at first that you have come to ask him. "I'm not very soft with the young ones... but I can show them how to properly take care of horses and how to ride them."

The school is adapted and equipped quickly. Jasper helps you finding supplies.

The first few days, the place is busy with people coming over to ask questions about what they are doing. Teens are eager to sign up to the school's various lessons, with most of them favoring the more physical activities with Addo, Rose and Sura'ak(?). Young adults seem a bit more interested in the subtler arts to apply them to their everyday lives, and even a couple of College students from Magnimar (two young ladies) arrive to ask for an internship with Prof. Quink. He stutters and almost cries in joy that his work is finally getting the recognition it deserves.


It's a bit chaotic at first but after a few days you have gotten the hand of it and you think you might be closing the week with great success... until Belor comes knocking at the Rusty Dragon looking for you on a cold sunrise...


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2021)

*CHAPTER 2: 
THE SKINSAW MURDERS
Murder Most Foul*​*Oathday, 2 Neth, 4707*

This morning is incredibly cold. Fall has arrived in full to Sandpoint and the "witch winds" from the north have slowly become more and more usual. Leaving home without a coat or a jacket is becoming increasingly unwise for most people, specially this early in the morning.

Ameiko attends the door to the inn, just as she was waking up to prepare for the day. She comes to knock to everyone's room to let them know Belor has come looking for you.

Downstairs, still standing at the door, is a sullen and grim-faced Sheriff Belor Hemlock. His hands hold the his hat tightly. When he sees you, he gives you a polite nod. 

"My apologies to get you out of your bed this early. There's been-..." he hesitates and swallows for a second trying to gather courage to say the rest. "There's been two murders at the Sawmill," he takes a deep breath and his dark eyes fall on Mirenia, tensing up. "And they remind me of the murders from five years ago... I think we got another Chopper in town and they just begun their work..."

“Last night, the murderer struck at the sawmill. There are two victims, and they’re… they’re in pretty gruesome shape. *Katherine and Benny.* The bodies were discovered by *Ibor Thorn*. I’ve got the guards stationed there now, keeping the mill locked down, but soon we will get many gawkers and word will spread fast. I don't want Lord Scarnetti locking the sawmill before you can get a look at it. So we have to move fast," he places back his hat. He will wait for you to get your things and then go directly to the sawmill.

In the way there, he continues to explain.

"The thing that bothers me isn’t the fact that we have two dead bodies inside. It’s the fact that this is actually the second set of
murders we’ve had in the last few days. "Three con men from the town of Galduria were found murdered in an abandoned barn south of town a few days ago—their bodyguard survived the assault but has gone insane and was sent to Habe’s Sanatorium—a privately run respite for the insane. I thought the Szcarni gangs were cleaning up shop... but this..." he shakes his head, then his tone turns even more grim.  "I come to you for help in this matter— but I’m afraid you’ll need the help too. You see, I’m afraid that this particular murderer knows one of you as well.”

He takes out a folded parchment stained in blood and a word written in blood: Mirenia.

_I hope you like my gift. I enjoyed yours. Join the Pack and it will end.
-Your Lordship_

"Don't worry, I trust you. I think the murderer is trying to shift blame to you but I know I don't have the skill set to investigate stuff like this before we reach the levels of hysteria and the number of victims like years ago. We can't afford that to happen again."

"Ibor is still at the mill," he says. "I have interrogated him but he's a mumbling mess right now. You might be able to make him talk. I don't suspect it's him, but you will need all the information you can get."

"And finally... there's one more thing. One of the bodies has a mark. I don't know magic, so maybe you can figure out what it means."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2021)

Rose listens to all of the details of what has been happening. Murders were a rare thing where she was from, though they did happen from time to time. With her arms folded she over her chest she regarded the others in around the room. Some of the matters of city life still alluded her and she studied the faces of the rest of the group to see what the feelings on these things were. 

*"The con men, they were bad people? Could this be some kind of revenge or a punishment?"* Rose asks.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose listens to all of the details of what has been happening. Murders were a rare thing where she was from, though they did happen from time to time. With her arms folded she over her chest she regarded the others in around the room. Some of the matters of city life still alluded her and she studied the faces of the rest of the group to see what the feelings on these things were.
> 
> *"The con men, they were bad people? Could this be some kind of revenge or a punishment?"* Rose asks.




"That's what I thought at first... Tarch Mortwell, Lener Hask and Gedwin Tabe. They were three notorious con men and swindlers I got to know too well. I ran them out of town for operating illegal schemes and hoaxes selling low quality wares. I wasn't surprised when I first found them. I assumed they had tried to con someone worse than them... but they also bore the same mark, carved in their chests as Benny. As I said, I know little about runes but it looks like a sun or a star. The con men's bodies are already in a cool room at the Garrison. We were about to send them to be buried with Zantus but I'll tell them to hold them off until after you can get a look at the sawmill crime scene first."

"When we found the con-men, their body guard, Grayst Sevilla, a local Varisian thug, was huddled in a corner covered in blood and babbling incoherently... nothing he said made any sense. He had lost his mind, so we sent him to the sanatorium. We also found this other note there."

Belor provides another note with the same handwriting.

_Messrs. Mortwell, Hask and Tabe-_
_A deal has come about that I need capital for. It involves property and gold, and though I am not at liberty to tell you the exact details, it will make us all rich. Come to Bradley's Barn on Cougar Creek tonight. We can meet there to discuss our futures._
_-Your Lordship_


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 22, 2021)

Gorrendux listens sullenly to everything. He'd been a bit moody the last couple days and kept mostly to himself, allowing others to teach the townsfolk lessons on this or that. However, he was there sharing tea with Prof. Quink when the two young ladies from Magnimar appeared, so he was there to heap praise upon the elder in the presence of the new interns before exiting.

When there is a lull in this morning's conversation, he says to the *Sheriff*, "Sanatorium? Do they have a magic-user there? I might be able to use magic to calm that thug's mind long enough to get some answers out of him. In the meantime, I am a Cleric of Pharasma trained in the medicinal arts, I could look over the bodies of the poor victims, including that mark you mentioned. Their names sound familiar, but I don't believe I knew the victims more than just acquaintances myself."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2021)

"Katherine Vinder, the eldest daughter of Ven Vinder, the General Store owner. Benny Harker is-... *was* the manager of the Sawmill. I had heard Katherine was seen visiting the Sawmill at night with Benny."

"I haven't tell the Vinders yet. They are... _intense_ people, to say the least, and I need the area investigated before word reaches them."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 23, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Jasper: "I'm truly sorry Mirenia. The League already has my full attention and I'm under contract."
> 
> Madame Mvashti: She chuckles under her breath. "I don't think I can keep up with the little ones anymore, my dear. I do like my quiet. If you find any that show true potential for the harrow readings, send them my way."
> 
> ...


Mirenia informs Jasper that she'll be waiting if and when the contract ends, all too happy to keep an eye out for her amma, is eager to invite any help Cyrdrak might find, and is surprised by eager to get Hosk involved. Her quiet laugh is like bells in response to Quink's startled reaction to a couple new apprentices, but she congratulates him all the same. "Hopefully they brought some fresh journals with them too..."

She enjoys this; it could've been useful in times past. Saved some from themselves, protected others from what they didn't know. It wasn't to be, but for now, it was something to be cherished and built up stronger.

That's all cut short with Sheriff Belor's call in the morning. Mirenia awakes groggily but seems to rouse well enough, getting her wits about her as she listens. When Belor says that he feels this is akin to when Chopper appeared all those years ago, anyone that glances at Mirenia can see the color leave her skin as she stands up straight and there's a fire alight in her eyes. Everything seems to slow down as he speaks, her mind picking this apart as she fears...or rather dreads coming to terms with whatever this was a second time. The first could at least be pushed back down like a bad memory. This was liable to be far more involved.


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose listens to all of the details of what has been happening. Murders were a rare thing where she was from, though they did happen from time to time. With her arms folded she over her chest she regarded the others in around the room. Some of the matters of city life still alluded her and she studied the faces of the rest of the group to see what the feelings on these things were.
> 
> *"The con men, they were bad people? Could this be some kind of revenge or a punishment?"* Rose asks.


Rose sees no obvious signs of anger or fear from Mirenia, but someone with a trained eye and used to talking to her could notice some familiar ticks. How tight she holds the letter, the way her skin was taut about her eyes, the clipped speed at which she walked with the others. On the way over she plays a marching ballad on her flute to get them there faster, if only slightly. (1 Bardic Performance for Triple Time to speed up our march there by +10 speed.)

"I was inclined to say this doesn't seem personally motivated to me in either case. I fear you're quite right in the guess that this is like what occurred with Chopper, Sheriff. But my fear is what these notes mean for things. I've met many individuals on the road, but none I thought would...do something like this. This...this is..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2021)

Belor nods in quiet understanding. "I wouldn't have brought this to you if I didn't know you knew the severity of the situation."

"Also... I'm sorry for what you are about to see..." he lowers his head bowing once and then opens the door into the sawmill to let them inside.

(( I will divide the crime scene in parts and ask for certain skill checks. If you wish to try something extra, you may))

The first thing that you all notice is that the mill machinery has been disengaged. You had all gotten used to the loud sound of the split logger working at all times during the last month.

a) The mill interior is coated with sawdust strewn with footprints and splashes of blood. The other side of the river can be easily seen from the timber pier, where the logs are delivered to the mill through the river. PERCEPTION CHECK

b) The lingering scent of decay in the air is curious—it smells almost as if an animal had died somewhere in the room and its remains were allowed to ripen. SURVIVAL CHECK

c) Katherine's mangled, ruined remains lie on the mill’s lower floor amid heaps of bloodstained firewood. A pale-faced, obviously upset guard stands at attention nearby.It clear that poor Katrine was killed instantly when she fell into the rotating saw blades, meant to cut logs.

d) Benny's body is another story... a gruesome nightmarish visage. His body has been affixed to the wall by several hooks normally used to hang machinery. The mutilated figure has his face carved away and his lower jaw missing entirely. His bare chest is defaced as well, bearing a strange rune in the shape of a seven pointed star...The Sihedron Rune. Harker's body is only recognizable by a faded tattoo of a raven across his lower abdomen. HEAL CHECKS

e) A handaxe is embedded in the floor near the log splitter, as if it had been dropped there. The handle is covered with bloody finger-marks. PERCEPTION CHECK+FORTITUDE CHECK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2021)

Rose doesn't examines the room, trying her best to assess the situation before her. She does her best not to step too far into the room, but feels herself being drawn forward. She points to the woman.

*"Katherine's murder feels impulsive--like a reaction to her being here. Whoever did this put her into the blade. Her face is still intact and no rune. You said that the conmen, the...Sihedron..."* her word struggles with the ancient word, her brow crinkling as she says it. *"...it was present on them too but not her?" 

"Then I think we need to focus on Benny and those other men,"* Rose said. Though she doesn't seem happy about the circumstances of their visit to this place, she doesn't seem that disturbed for what's happening. If she is, it isn't showing in her expression or manner of speech.

*Rolls: 
Perception:* Result: 1d20 (11) + 12 Total: 23
*Heal: *1d20 (2) + 5 Total: 7
*Survival:* 1d20 (4) + 9 Total: 13
*Perception: *1d20 (3) + 12 Total: 15
*FORT:* 1d20 (7) + 5 Total: 12


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2021)

Addo was quiet as the crime was described.  He had his suspicions of motives but his musing could wait until the scene was investigated.

Rolls:
*Perception #1*: 1d20 (4) + 4 *Total*: 8
*Heal*: 1d20 (4) + 8 *Total*: 12
*Survival*: 1d20 (9) + 3 *Total*: 12
*Perception #2*: 1d20 (15) + 4 *Total*: 19
*Fort*: 1d20 (17) + 7 *Total*: 24


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2021)

A small note: Katherine's head is practically destroyed by the log splitter. She is recognizable mostly by her bright red hair.

a)  Back inside, looking at the footprints and blood splatters in the sawdust, Rose can tell there was a desperate struggle took place here several hours ago. It would appear the fight started on a workbench close to the pier's deck. Rose notices something at the floor of the log pier...  a set of muddy footprints that leads from one end of the pier up to the mill itself. It's a bare humanoid foot. Someone came from there and attacked Benny from behind. The fight was quick. His body was dragged to one of the larger workbenches and it would appear this is where most of the work to desecrate took place. But this is the area with the most footprints. Katherine must have arrived in the middle of the desecration process. She fought and she fought well... 

  (SURVIVAL CHECK to identify the race) @Cardboard Tube Knight


b) The rotten smell is coming from the footprint and the axe.

c) All of Katherine's wounds seem inflicted by the saws. She was untouched by the fight itself... but lost her footing when they pushed her.

d) Checking Benny's body... Addo and Rose aren't able to tell anything in particular... this is really a mess. Maybe one of the other party members is able to find out more clues.

e) Addo and Rose: Upon a close examination of the axe it reveals two things of note. First, smears of what look like rotten flesh and fragments of bone are caked on its blade, and second, the rotten meat stink is strong on it. You feel your stomach turn with the pungent stench. It would seem Katherine grabbed the axe from the a set in the wall and used it to wound the murderer successfully. (KNOWLEDGE RELIGION) @EvilMoogle


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2021)

Rose is able to identify the foot print as human but... there's just something weird about it. It's abnormal in some ways. She's not sure what could be wrong with this person because if they were smelling like this they must be pretty sick or something...

Addo feels the foul smell of undead fill his nostrils. This is not even a normal ghoul... no, the potency of the stench is far stronger. He's pretty sure it's a ghast.

Katherine Vinder faced a ghast alone in the mill, and successfully struck it while carrying most of the fight being untouched herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2021)

Addo's face is flat as the recognition dawns.  "A ghast, a sort of greater ghoul" he says with some distaste in his tone.  "The stench that remains is a pale shadow of their filth."  He pauses to look down at Katherine's body before continuing, "it's surprising she managed as well as she did, all things considered.  A ghast's odor is sufficient to hamper just by being near it, and its claws can paralyze allowing them to consume the body at their leisure."

As an afterthought he adds, "we should take care with Benny's body, ghasts can spread disease that can raise more ghouls."


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 24, 2021)

Gorrendux stands up angrily at the mention of Ghouls. "This scene is a nightmare. There's nothing more in all of Golarion that I detest than Ghouls and Ghasts." He punches one fist into the palm of his other hand. 

Carefully investigating the mutilated corpse of the man known as Benny, Gorrendux pipes up. "Whatever fiend did this, whether Ghoul or Man, they slashed this poor fellow's face and lower jaw... making it impossible for me to use magic to _Speak with Dead_ on this one." He looks over at the bodies of Harker and Katherine to see how their mouths appear -- perhaps he can use _Speak with Dead_ with one of them? 

The Pharasmin Cleric tries to use his medicinal training to glean more information from these ruined bodies. (*Heal check 17*)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2021)

Gorrendux feels his stomach turn with rage and disgust analyzing the body.

The Sihedron Rune in his chest was carefully carved with the creature's sharp claws and... Benny must have been still alive when he carved the rune. He was either unconscious or paralyzed... 

Gorrendux hopes he was unconscious. 

Mirenia checks the area for any other clues they might have missed. She finds the same as the others and confirms that the creature climbed up from the river and got into the sawmill through the pier. 


Belor clears his throat. "I'm sorry, people are starting to gather outside. If you want to talk with Ibor, he's back there in the office."

Belor shows you to the small cramped room that used to be Benny's office. Sitting there, Ibor has his head in his hands, and he can be heard sniffling. He is startled when you open the door and tries his best to clean his tears but ends up smearing a bit of blood from his hands in his face. Realizing this looking at his hands, he pales and turns to the side to puke.

He sobs weakly. "I'm- I'm sorry. I'm sorry..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 24, 2021)

Addo enters with a polite, mournful expression forcing down the parental instinct to point out what went wrong.

"A tragedy for sure; two so young."  He shakes his head slightly with a somber tone.  "But I don't see a reason for you to place blame on yourself?  You couldn't have known there was any danger."  He allows his voice to fade into gentle warmth, allowing Ibor to elaborate if he chooses.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2021)

The young man shakes his head and stutters. "I... I should have been here. I should have helped. I-" he sniffles and he finally seems to get under control, enough to explain. "I usually leave for a while when Katherine comes to visit. She's gone by the time I return. I came by like I normally do but then I... found them... I turned of the machine. I tried to get Katherine out from between the logs but I couldn't reach her. I tried to get Benny down but I couldn't unhook him. Oh gods!" he breaks down into sobbing again.

Belor stands just outside the door. "That's when he screamed for help and the guards came," the Sheriff explains. "I think maybe Katherine did call for help, but the sound of the machinery was too loud."

Looking back, it does seem like the place where she was pushed down was closer to the leveler that turns off the mechanism. She must have realized this and was on her way to turn it off.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 24, 2021)

Addo adopts a comforting posture.  "Do not fall into traps of what might have been.  The only party that needs blame is not in this room."  There's just a touch of resolve in his voice.

"I doubt that either Bennie or Kathrine would have wanted you to have faced the same horror they did."  He shakes his head sadly.  "Mourn for them, yes, but do not think their fate was at all by your hands."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2021)

Ibor nods, cleaning himself with his forearm. "As I said, I don't... I didn't see anything."

He then frowns looking up. "Do you think-..." he cuts short, remembering Belor is at the door and holds back his tongue.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2021)

Addo motions for a moment's pause before ducking out to where Belor waits.  He speaks quietly to the sheriff, "might you give us a moment?  He's been through quite a shock, I would set his mind to peace if possible.  If you could arrange a basin for him to clean and perhaps a warm drink that might help settle things after I've spoken with him."

Assuming a bit more privacy is arranged he continues with Ibor, "I think a great darkness was visited upon your friend.  It is my task by Iomedae to see light delivered to such dark places."  He keeps a calm and warm tone, so much as possible.  "More-so I had chance to know them both, know you all.  I will make sure things are not left here.  That is my task."

"For you, if you have aught to say I will listen but all that is required of you is to continue.  That, I am sure, is what your friend would ask."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2021)

Ibor is clearly thankful with Addo and nods. He still whispers in a hushed voice as if he's expecting the walls to be listening.

"I... I just-... Do you think Lord Titus did this?? Send someone to kill Benny? Benny wanted to leave... he said he didn't like Titus because he wouldn't pay us well and he was sure he was behind the other mills getting burned. Or-Or... Maybe- maybe Titus knows Benny cooked the books... what if he counted on getting me too, tonight? I-" he starts to hyperventilate in horror. "It wasn't much! I swear! It just helped us a bit. Eat well. Have clothes. Benny wasn't even stealing! He gave exactly what Titus asked for, we just made things more efficient and kept that for us. I swear. Please, don't let them kill me. Please. I swear we won't do it again. I swear."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 24, 2021)

"Be at ease," the war priest cautioned.  "The killer was a creature of evil, it will not strike during the day and I doubt it will strike again tonight lest it draw too much attention."

"We will talk with Lord Titus, either by motive or target he seems the best lead for now."  Warmly he continues, "and I don't see a need to mention more than that to him."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2021)

"I won't say anything. My lips are sealed," Ibor brings up his knees close to his chest. "I... I hope you get that monster-"

_"WHERE IS MY KATHERINE!?" _A booming voice is heard outside the mill.

"Vinder," Ibor gasps worriedly, looking at Addo.

"WHERE IS SHE!? KATHERINE! DID THAT COWARD HURT HER!? KATHERINE!"

Ven Vinder is trying to get past the guards, they can't seem to be able to hold him back. "I'LL BREAK HIS NECK! IF HE HURT HER-! I SWEAR-!"


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 24, 2021)

As a man of the cloth, Gorrendux feels a duty to try to help Mr. Vinder. Gorrendux walks up to him, pulls out the spiral holy symbol of his goddess, and calmly says, "There has been a horrible tragedy, friend. I am afraid Katherine is with Pharasma now. I am a Cleric of the Lady of Graves and here to help you through this horrible time." The Half-Orc stands ready to take a physical assault without retribution.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 24, 2021)

Ven Vinder frowns in confusion at Gorrendux. "The hell are you saying!? Move!" He pushes the half-orc to the side... and then it starts sinking in what he meant and for a second the slows down. He turns looking at the other guards, their faces pale with worry. "No."

He shouts. "No! LIAR!" There's a surge of strength that surprises everyone as he drags them all into the mill. He's like a bull, four guards seem unable to restrain him. "KATHERINE! LET ME GO YOU BASTARDS-! YOU-!!" He manages to get to the main area and the sight of Benny on the hooks and the sawdust covered in blood stops him cold. After a beat, his voice returns but now it's a desperate plea. "Oh gods. No. No. Kathy... Oh no... Kathy! My baby girl! Where are you-?"

He catches a glimpse of the red hair down between the logs... and what comes is a scream of grief and horror. All strength leaves him, and the guards are barely able to catch him and keep him up. "NOOO!!" he cries and babbles her name over and over again.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 24, 2021)

Mirenia's expression falls as she watches Ven rush in like a bull in a china shop. Her expression is abjectly horrified as memories of the very same thing happening to her come back fresher than ever, even five years gone. Slowly she moves over to Ven, shooing the guards away before coming to a kneel before him to catch his gaze.

"Ven...it's Mirenia. Can you understand me?" she asks quietly, her expression worn and apologetic, tone pleading. "I know you don't want to hear she's in a better place now, apart from you, or that there's nothing that could've been done. I know I can't possibly understand the true extent to what you're feeling right now, but just know that...as someone that's gone through the very same thing, I won't let this rest. I won't allow this to continue. We will catch whoever did this. And we're doing all we can to do so. So I just ask...please let us do what we can as you mourn. I know this hurts. And I know you need time. But just know no one here wishes to take that from you...least of all me."

*#A Heartfelt Diplomacy*: 1d20 (13) + 10 *Total*: 23

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2021)

Ven at first doesn't seem to recognize Mirenia, but after a few sobs he starts to catch what she's saying. His pain turns to anger. "Who did it? I'll kill them! Find them! Find them and I'll go with you and kill that bastard!" He pleads with her.

"Pa-pa?" a shaky voice is heard. Shayliss had sneaked into the mill during the commotion without the guards noticing. Her eyes are red and full of tears but she seems to be holding up. The young woman approaches Ven and puts her arms around him. He seems to calm down then, as they stare down the logs below.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 25, 2021)

"I am tremendously sorry for your loss," Gorrendux says to Shayliss. "You and your father are in my prayers. Your sister is with the Mother of Souls, who is providing your sister's soul a peaceful and comfortable transition."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2021)

Shayliss gives a small nod to Gorrendux but doesn't say anything beyond that.  ((They will stay here while the bodies are removed and taken to the cathedral in case anyone wants to add anything.))

There's already a small crowd outside the mill wondering what's going on. Belor grimaces. "We are running out of time. I can take you to the Garrison where we have the con-men's bodies."

If you agree, Belor will escort you back to the Garrison and go into the "basement" to a cool room where they have the bodies of these men. They are starting to smell a bit as they have been death for a couple of days at least.

Heal Check if you wish to examine the bodies.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 25, 2021)

Gorrendux agrees with Sheriff Belor, and follows him down to the lower level of the Garrison to inspect the bodies of the dead. However, he gets distracted by the awful stench of death, and fails to notice much about the corpses from a medical point of view.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2021)

((I'll save you the spell, they have no jaws either))

Belor explains how they found the bodies. "My people where starting their patrol yesterday morning, when they walked across Old Bradley's farm. He's a widower and hard of hearing and can only tend to his chickens now so every other day, they go check on him. When they arrived, they immediately heard moaning in the barn that was supposed to be abandoned. A man burst out of the barn, breaking the door. He was delirious with a fever and screaming. We identified him as Grayst Sevilla, a local thug that was working as bodyguard for this trio. We found the victims inside, opened up, hanging from tied hands... I don't think Grayst did it himself as we found a broken rope inside. I believe he was made to watch..." he says somberly. "He was out of himself and sick so we took him to the Sanatorium that's not very far from there. He might be the only witness but I don't think even the doctor can help him make sense in his madness."

Addo examines the bodies carefully. They are in a similar state as Benny... They bear the mark of the Sihedron on their chest and have similar mutilations; face carved away and no jaws remain. There are also slashes of claws and... what he can assume was a large rusted blade.

Like before, it would appear the Sihedron Rune was carved in their chest while they were still alive... They were hanging from their hands while the attacker worked on them. They are signs of struggle or squirming... so they were conscious.

Addo realizes the murderer is following a methodical order to his carving and improving with the practice. It would confirm that he made sure for Benny to be unconscious with this recent attack. He worked to carve the rune with precision without having to worry about Benny moving.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 27, 2021)

Mirenia follows along with the others as they dive deeper and deeper into this matter, his brow continuing to furrow. "I'm not sure Lord Scarnetti will have any useful information," she says finally. "Though I'm sure he is well connected, it's difficult for me to to...to believe that..." She shakes her head, bringing a hand to her mouth. "When this last occurred it was a single mad man drawn to those ends by inspiration and horror. I'm going to speak with the Professor to make certain he's safe and perhaps convince him to stay in the company of Sister Sorn for a bit. He might have an idea as to the origins of such practices," she murmurs. "We can meet back up later to ride to the Sanatorium?" she finally suggests.

If everyone is in agreement, Mirenia returns to the glassworks turned community center in search of a certain professor, looking around intently.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2021)

Rose has little to say about all of this, but she does listen to the things being said. She goes with the others to where the conmen had been hanged. The crowds of villagers made her uneasy, partially because she knew how little she had to say to large groups. The grieving people and the stunned faces, she decided it wasn't her place to speak on these events for fear of her words coming off as coarse. 

*"Were these men's pocket's checked?"* Rose asks. It's such a silly thing, but given the horrific details of what is going on someone would miss it. There could be some clue as to what they were doing or even something left behind by whoever did this.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2021)

Belor nods to Rose. "We found this note on a hidden pocket":

_Messrs. Mortwell, Hask and Tabe-
A deal has come about that I need capital for. It involves property and gold, and though I am not at liberty to tell you the exact details, it will make us all rich. Come to Bradley's Barn on Cougar Creek tonight. We can meet there to discuss our futures.
-Your Lordship_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2021)

It takes a moment for Rose to read the thing, as she isn't all that used to writing in general and even less used to it outside of Elfish. *"This was written by whoever wanted them here, though it isn't clear if this is the same person who did these things or if there is someone working with that person. We would need to know who they had been around..." *

Something sticks in her head about this, though Rose know she has an issue with fixating on things. Always has. 

Rose looks to Addo, Gorrendux and Mirenia before she leaves. *"Given the desperation here,"* she whispers. *"Would you say this is a bad time to kick a hornet's nest?" *


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2021)

Mirenia comes to talk with the Professor at the community center. He's finishing ordering the little office he took for his own, the old archive room, while the two interns are sorting his notes and cleaning them up. 

"Ah Mirenia, good morning. Is still early... Do you want a cup of coffee? By the way, I heard people talking on the way here. Something happened at the mill? Some kind of ruckus?" he chuckles, clearly just thinking it's one of many local scandals.

When she explains, he pales and gulps. "Oh my-... And you said they used the Sihedron symbol on them?"


------------------------ 


If the rest of the party decide to pay a visit to Titus Scarnetti, he's actually found back at the mill. He has just arrived to close the whole thing. 

"What's the meaning of this!?" The man demands to the guards. "What's this about someone killed at my mill? Did they steal anything? Who gave you permission to enter without notifying me first? If you have gone inside already and something is missing I'll make you responsible for it!"

He's berating the guards outside and the rest of his crew that are coming up for work today.

The commotion grows silent as a few clerics are starting to move out simple caskets with the remains of the young couple, accompanied by the Vinders.

Titus holds back his tongue. The Vinders are too well liked in town. Ven Vinder doesn't even acknowledges Titus is there, simply taking his daughter casket with the Clerics... but Shayliss does stare daggers at Titus as she leaves behind her father. 

Once they are out of earshot, Titus scoffs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2021)

Roses watches Shayliss leave and then fixes her gaze on Titus. 

*"Greetings again,"* she says. *"I feel that we might have gotten off to a bad start before. In the wake of everything going on I want to offer my sympathies,"* Rose looks over the mill. 

*"It appears you may be shut for several days or even a week or more at this point." *Rose says keeping her tone level.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2021)

"You again," Titus sneers in disgust. "Trouble seems to be following the likes of you around. Is this your doing? Adventurers are nothing more than gangs of glorified murderers." 

He scowls at Rose when she mentions he would have to close down the mill. 

"Just a few days while we do an inventory. If the machines are in good condition, we will continue production as scheduled."

More than a few people gathered there start giving him dirty looks. 

He sighs rolling his eyes. "Or maybe a week. It will be certainly hard to come by someone like Benny." 


Addo: From what you can read of the man, he's angered about the situation but doesn't show guilt or suspicious. If any, you would have gotten the impression that maybe he wanted to blame Katherine for being there. Murder cultist or not, he's going to make sure his mill is up and running again at the end of next week.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 27, 2021)

Addo manages to hide a frown as the man speaks, keeping his face dour as the morning events have left it.  Working together was one of the key components to advancement of society yet there were no shortage of men like this that thought their contributions somehow overwrote that of others.  That they particularly occurred in people that had no stake in the day-to-day work was additionally disheartening.

But he shoved that down and gave the man a suitably appropriate bow, "Addo Venatinus of Iomedae my lord.   We haven't had the chance to be introduced yet.  I appreciate your concerns of productivity but it appears your man was slain by an undead force that managed to sneak in, and out, of the mill with nary a trace."  He kept to the facts as he understood them continuing to monitor the man for reaction or recognition.

"We are, of course, investigating.  But until we understand more of what happened I feel it would be premature to reopen.  I'm sure you would hate to lose more workers and get further behind schedule."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2021)

Titus grimaces. "I suppose so."

He shrugs. "Alright, I would have to speak with Kendra about some sort of compensation for this delay. If you excuse me, I'll go resolve this issue with her... although I'm not holding my breath for your merry band to solve this mystery."


After going to Kendra, Titus will be going over a list of the inventory at the mill.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 27, 2021)

Adhering to his characteristic silence, Sura'ak followed along with the others to the scene of the murders.

Assailed by Goblins, plots for invasion and domination, necromancy, murders, and that same symbol found within the depths of that goblin nest was once again revealed on the bodies of the victims. Perhaps this city was cursed, and no-one seemed to notice. Peculiar and disturbing indeed.
_______________

A "demon" attending a murder investigation had elicited some concerned murmurs and whispers from the gathering crowd.

Although his - as some had called and told it as - _heroic_ victory over the fell beast at the deepest pit of those ruins had earned the Tiefling some benevolent familiarity with the residents for a time, the shock of this sudden, gruesome act of maliciousness had - unsurprisingly - made old fears and paranoia resurface. Truly, one good deed would not completely undo years upon centuries of disdain and suspicions towards Tieflings.

Even so, those whispers were few in-between and were quickly hushed.
________________
The scene itself within was...grizzly, to put it mildly. _Messy_, to put it nicely. The atrocities themselves seemed...rushed, maybe even sloppy. If the suppositions of the others were correct, undead aren't particularly well-known for their finesse or articulate movements. Although, according to the information from the law officials, the "work" enacted on these two victims were effectively an exact match for similar attacks and murders committed years prior. So, this would either mean that this would be the work of a fanatic, someone trying to instill fear into the population, or the undead form of a sadistic person risen to continue their work. At worst, the true form of this horrific attack would be all three.

The Tiefling wordlessly followed along with the group throughout the building, looking for anything particularly noteworthy that had not already been found or observed.

...

However...that unfortunate young woman caught his attention particularly. Sura'ak stared at the form for awhile; unflinchingly yet breathlessly; as though something had returned to haunt him, and he were expecting it to manifest before him . No, he had not been the cause of something so gruesome - neither by intent or misfortune - and yet the scene brought to mind something...saddening. A long buried feeling of longing. Of anger. Although one couldn't tell just by looking at his face, if any had.

And in an uncharacteristic silence - even for him - he stood there in place, hands clasped tightly about the wrists behind his back and his attention fixated on the corpse of the young woman. And the minutes slowly passed in a muted tone. If he had sharpened nails, his arms would surely be bleeding.

His trance was ultimately broken from the loud voice of a man angrily demanding to see his daughter. Turning to leave, Sura'ak gives the young woman one last cursory glance before exiting the building, hands still tightly clasped.
________________

The gathering outside of the building seemed to be matching the silent violence contained within the mill, with boisterous anger and confusion. The father wept for his daughter, and sorrow quickly turned to anger. In short order, almost cliche-ly so, the owner of the mill made the scene. He seemed more overly concerned with loss of profits than the loss of life, and it appeared as though he generally was not too well-liked.

As the Tiefling stood off to the side to avoid drawing any undue attention to himself, he had an interesting thought. If he recalled correctly, the _faction _the group had faced previously were a _Wrath sect, _for lack of better terming, and had been in conflict with a _Greed sect_. And taking into account that the Sihedron had made yet another appearance here, could the violence demonstrated today be a symbolic display of territorial dominance? After all, the mill owner did come off as rather..._greedy_.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2021)

"Correct," Mirenia says with a nod. "I've never seen anything like it. I...don't expect you to look at any of them, and I would rather you keep this quiet...but I was wondering if you have ever heard of a practice from the Thassilonic empire or that might resonate with those that worship it approximating such a...sick methodology." Mirenia sighs. "We're at a loss for motives. At the moment we just know the culprit is likely undead...and arrived from the river to enter the mill. Beyond that the runes and a few strange notes are our biggest clues. Anything you might recognize about the practice may prove crucial..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2021)

"Motives. Motives... I do not see anything that could tie poor Benny and those hoodlums con-men. As far as I understand he was a kind young man with a promising future."


"MMMhhh... The star itself is known as the “Sihedron Rune,” and signifies not only the seven virtues of rule (generally agreed among scholars to have been wealth, fertility, honest pride, abundance, eager striving, righteous anger, and rest), but also the seven schools of magic recognized by Thassilon (Divination was considered part of the Universal school of magic, can you imagine?)."


"But of course, everything we know about Thassilon indicates its leaders became far FAR from virtuous, and I believe the classic mortal sins (greed, lust, pride, gluttony, envy, wrath, and sloth) replaced them, a kind of corruption of the rule. In any event, the Sihedron Rune was certainly a symbol of power, one that may well have stood for and symbolized the empire itself. The fact that the killer carved it into the flesh of the victims might point to the fact that he could be an scholar! Or- I mean-, not me, of course! I was here all night! The interns can confirm!" Quink quickly adds worriedly. 

He clears his throat. "At the very least, this creature either has knowledge specific to Thassilonian rituals we haven't unveiled yet or they are being directed by another. Sadly, I am not an expert in the matter of the Undeath so I don't see how being undead would play into that..."

"I can revise the information we have found so far for any more clues. The information from the Catacombs partain mainly to the cult of Lamashtu in the domain of the Runelord of Wrath, and so far all I could discover so far from the Thistletop site is that it might have been a frontier military outpost for the domain of the Runelord of Greed. I am sorry I can't be of any more help. If the Pathfinder arrives soon, I will send them your way. Perhaps they have more details or at least an extra hand."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 28, 2021)

Tempted as she was to share it, Mirenia held back the contents of her letter as she thought about what did connect the two murders. The letters were one; who was this Lordship, if they knew her name? And what undead had she given a gift to if any? Something didn't add up.

"Don't worry, Professor, you're not under any scrutiny. Honestly, if you wouldn't mind sticking close to Master Sorn during the evenings, it'd provide me with a bit of piece of mind," she informs the man. "At least until this blows over. Good luck with your work and I'll let you know if we find anything else that could use your input."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 28, 2021)

Professor Quink agrees with Mirenia to go ask Master Sorn to stay at her dojo during the evenings. There are still a few lessons for today so he would rather stay working and provide some measure of normality to the students.


With that done, the party meets back at the town's entrance. If you wish to ride to the Sanatorium, it would be about 3 hours on foot and little less than two hours on horse. Hosk is able to rent a few extra horses (Shadowmist is yours already) if you don't wish to buy them: 1gp for 4 horses for a day) Hosk would just mind you to not bring them into battle.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 29, 2021)

Mirenia suggests they walk to avoid endangering the horses; she plays a spritely tune on her flute that will improve their overland speed.

(Mirenia performs Triple Time 3 times throughout their first 2 hours of travel to increase the party's base speed from 30 feet to 40 feet, and their Overland walking rate per hour from 3 miles to 4 miles.)

​


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2021)

The party takes to the road, following the road south of Sandpoint but continue east along the banks of Cougar Creek through a small dirt road. These are the roads that only the farmers use to reach the town. About two dozen or so families live out here, beyond Ashen Rise and Devil's Platter. 

You reach Habe's Sanatorium a bit before noon.  

The squat, stone building that serves as the sanatorium has three floors under a stout, stone-flagged roof, and is built in the lee of the limestone escarpment known as Ashen Rise. It has narrow windows that allow circulation but are too small to allow anyone to pass through them. 

There's a door coming up the steps into A1 that appears to be the main entrance.

What do you do?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 30, 2021)

Seeing no signs of anything amiss Addo will approach the main entrance and open the doors.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2021)

With each step, the wood floor creaks under the weight of Addo and his armor. He reaches the door and opens it without a problem, it leads into a small waiting room with a table that passes as a doctor's desk. There are two doors, one to the north and one to the south. A cord hangs from a hole in the southern wall above a sign that reads, "Ring for service". These doors are locked.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 30, 2021)

Addo, of course, would never think to check if the doors are locked before ringing for service.  And so he does so, waiting patiently for an attendant.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2021)

Addo rings the cord and the sound of bells is heard throughout the building. A few steps can be heard in the second floor above as someone makes their way downstairs and after a minute or so, the door opens as a thin twitchy middle aged man enters the room. He looks at you with some exasperation. Behind him, you get a glimpse of the "common area" with a large dining table and small kitchen, but he closes the door quickly.  

"I'm sorry, but there won't be any appointments for today. I'm afraid I'm in the middle of important research. You may return tomorrow or the day after," he says. "One of the orderlies will take your names and reasons for visit. If you excuse me, I must return to my work at once. Gurnak, if you may, take their names and then escort them out please," he calls into the common room. 

A tall male tiefling with red skin and white hair wearing an assistant robe enters the waiting room with a journal to write your names down. 


You may roll Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Perception.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2021)

Rose is intrigued by the bells and wonders where they're coming from. If they're magical or just some other engineering trick. As the attendant speaks to Addo, Rose eyes them as she sidles up to the cord that caused the bell to ring. She glances up at it, inspecting it closely in an attempt to see what makes it function.

Then, with zero regard for what is going on around her, she reaches up and tugs the cord to see if the bells repeat the action they did with Addo.

*Perception:* 1d20 (7) + 12
Total: 19

*Sense Motive (but Rose is really about solving this bell mystery):* 1d20 (17) + 1
Total: 18


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 30, 2021)

Mirenia clears her throat before she steps forward, lifting a hand to give the tiefling pause. "We're not here for an appointment," she says firmly. "We're actually here to see one of your recent patients. A bodyguard to a trio of conmen, recently murdered." Her voice is clear and projects well, especially inside. "We've come a long way, won't take long, and our business is important."

*#Diplomacy, We're Not Here For An Appointment*: 1d20 (13) + 10 *Total*: 23 (With Aid Another, 25 total)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2021)

Rose pulls the cord and the bells sounds again.  She's not savvy in engineering so she does not know how they work exactly but it would seem like this little cord is connected to several bells around the building.

Doctor Habe gives confused look at Rose.

Addo, Sura'ak and Mirenia notice the man is nervous and wants them to leave... but after hearing Mirenia's request he purses his lips with a conflicted expression.

"Oh... You are with the Sheriff then?" 

He considers for a second. 

"Well... the main problem is that the patient is sick and delirious. I'm not sure you can get any information from him, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to try? I still need to run some tests afterwards but... Alright, you might interview him, under supervision, of course. I suppose I can take notes of his behavior while you speak with him. Gurnak, please bring Grayst Sevilla with the help of Gortus."

The tiefling assistant nods and moves back into the main common room. Someone else can be heard getting up and accompanying him to the second floor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2021)

Rose nods, thinking that she has this whole bell situation figured out. 

*"Yes, we should speak to him. There are things he might be saying that sound like nonsense that would mean something to us," *Rose says. 

*"Were any of the prisoners belongings brought in with him?"* Rose isn't sure what this place is. The word doesn't make sense to her, but she gets the idea it's some kind of crazy prison.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2021)

"No. It was just him. The Sheriff and a few guards were bringing the patient as his mind had been broken. A fascinating yet frustrating case of study on the effects of trauma," the doctor explains.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2021)

Rose shrugs. *"Maybe it wasn't all trauma. It could have been foul fey magics or some manner of curse. It's still not clear what's going on and this is the only person who has seen it that wasn't killed--" 

"Have we considered why he wasn't killed?"* Rose asks looking to the others.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 30, 2021)

*"...Perhaps to spread the madness."* Sura'ak adds in bluntly, glancing around the interior of building.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2021)

The doctor takes out his own notebook and makes a few points and makes sure there's nothing on the table. There's an awkward silence for a few minutes but  soon after, the party hears the steps coming back down. The door opens and you can see Gurnak and Gortus, which turn out to be two identical tieflings. They are carrying a man in a straight jacket between them in a stretcher.

Grayst’s skin is pale and looks gangrenous, his hair wild and eyes milky white. He grunts and bables random gibberish.

"Lay him down here," the doctor indicates the table. The tieflings comply, leaving the man there and moving a bit back because the small waiting room is cramped.

"You may start your interrogation, but please, be quick."

Heal checks if anyone wants to take a look and Diplomacy checks to make him talk.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 30, 2021)

Mirenia steps forward to study Grayst before she leans forward, attempting to affect a calm, friendly demeanor. "Mr. Sevilla...hello. We're with the Sheriff you met not long ago, and interested in understanding more about the...individual who did this to you," she says quietly. "I know you're currently feeling out of sorts, but is it possible you could help us?"

*#Aided Diplomacy*: 1d20 (3) + 12 *Total*: 15


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 30, 2021)

Sura'ak gives the incoherent, seemingly sunlight-deprived man a hard stare.*
Heal Check: ()
1d20 roll = 14

"I caution against getting any closer. This man is...in my opinion, he behaves not too unlike a rabid animal.*".


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2021)

Addo realizes that whatever is ailing this man, it has him at death's door. 

"Teeth... razor... sins... he-..." Grayst mumbles out of sort, but then seems to frown as he turns to look at Mirenia after hearing her talk. "You..."

His eyes grow wide and there's a moment of lucidity in his expression. 

"Oh! Seems like he's coming out of his haze- Fascinating!" Habe takes notes quickly.

“It's you. Soft beautiful voice. It has to be you. He said... He said you would visit me. His Lordship. The one that unmade me. He has a place for you. A precious place. I’m so jealous. He has a message for you. He made me remember it. I hope I haven’t forgotten..." he stutters through but then seems to concentrate, stop from shaking.

“He said..." he finds his voices and starts singing weakly...

_if you came to my Misgivings, 
if you joined my Pack, 
I would end my harvest
in your honor, my love_

Mirenia immediately realizes the lyrics follow a song she sung not too long ago, coming back from the boar hunt... Seven Storms Running. 

The man starts sobbing. "But... I should be given the honor. Not you!" He cries, then writhes in his jacket with a low moan.

Habe frowns as Grayst gasps frantically. "I think it's time to end the-"

"IT SHOULD BE ME! ME! I'VE WITNESSED HIS WORK. I SHOULD HAVE THAT HONOR!" Grayst screeches and shots up, a sudden surge of strength ripping his straightjacket and lunging for her. 

((I'll roll initiatives tomorrow))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2021)

Knowledge Local DC15 
The Misgivings is the local's name to an old abandoned mansion located south of Sandpoint. A place called Foxglove Mannor... 

COMBAT STARTS

ROUND 1
Gorrendux 20
Rose 14
Sura'ak 11
Mirenia 10
Addo 5
Grayst 4
Habe/Orderlies 0 (non combatants)


Everyone goes first.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 31, 2021)

Mirenia's eyes widen as Grayst suddenly surges at her. Stepping back, she draws her longsword and grips it tight with both hands. Turning it onto the man, she aims with the flat of her blade as she whispers a few melodic notes of arcane energy to empower her strike. "Show restraint," she manages to get out.

(Move Action: Draw Longsword, Standard Action: Attack. Swift Action: Arcane Strike.)

*#Non-Lethal Arcane Masterwork Longsword*: 1d20 (16) + 0 *Total*: 16
*#Damage*: 1d8 (4) + 2 *Total*: 6


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2021)

Addo strikes with a merciful hit from his sword. 

Rose can tell this is not an undead. @Cardboard Tube Knight She can still act if she wishes.

Gorrendux reaches and touches the man. The man is a human with fighter training... An intimidating thug who can easily hit people with his fists (but not with the same ease as Sura'ak does). 

At the same time, Gorrendux visions blur almost as if a swirling mist gathered on Grayst on his neck. It's a sign of Pharasma. Gorrendux then notices what the Lady of Graves is trying to point out. Under the ripped straightjacket, there's a festering mark of a bit in Grayst's shoulder. The bite of a ghast. 

From what he has heard, if one is to die of the foul infection, that person would raise as a ghoul as well.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 31, 2021)

"Hold!" Gorrendux shouts at his teammates. "We must preserve this man's life, I can see he has been bitten by a Ghast. We must heal him, NOW!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2021)

*"I've got it!"* Rose calls. 

Rose draws two of the unused blunt arrows from her quiver, she had been wearing it though she didn't think that she would need it in this jail. She slots the first into the bow, firing it and doing her best to aim as non-lethally as she can. Before the first arrow has flown too far she looses the second blunt arrow in a similar manner.  

There is a pair of soft thuds as the arrows hit their mark. 

*Longbow Shot 1 (nonlethal):*
1d20 (15) + 17 - 4 Total: 28

*Longbow Shot 2 (nonleathal):*
1d20 (13) + 17 - 8 Total: 22

*Damage: *
Result: 1d8 (5) + 2 Total: 7
Result: 1d8 (6) + 2 Total: 8

_If he goes down and there are no other threats, Rose will assume that they need more help and take this opportunity to ring the bell again. _


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 31, 2021)

Once the man has been rendered cooperative and the ghoul bite has been pointed out Addo will set to cleaning and treating the wound with salves and bandages produced from his pack.

Take-10 heal w/healers kit to treat disease (success up to DC 20).


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2021)

The man collapses with those two arrows from Rose. 

Addo immediately starts working on him, cleaning the festering wound and applying antiseptic salves... 

Habe is pressed against the wall in a mix of awe and terror. "OH GODS! I- I have never seen such a strong reaction! The f-focus of the obsession must be the root of his trauma-," he stutters trying to write down on his notes. The tieflings were about to enter the room to get the doctor to safety, but now look a bit relieved the patient was already subdued. 

Addo finishes cleaning quite a lot of the wound and provides a bit of extra divine help to the man, but that's all he can do for now. 

Rose pulls on the cord again and the sound of bells is heard through the building again. Habe raises an eyebrow and makes additional notes with great interest. "Ma'am, would you say that you feel an obsession with the sound of the bells?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2021)

Rose looks at Habe and blinks. She lets the bells stop ringing so that she can process what's being said, sometimes her common isn't the best and she still has to actively try to really understand what's being said. A lot of it comes with body language, but even that differs between humans and elves. 

*"I'm sounding the alarm,"* Rose says.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 31, 2021)

As the bells chime, Gorrendux places his green hands on the unconscious, disheveled man known as Grayst Sevilla. The man looks to be on death's doorstep, and despite Addo's best efforts, the bite wound still seeps and looks horrific, with virulent blacks and greens around a wet red cavity. Closing his eyes, Gorrendux commences a loud prayer to Pharasma. "Oh mighty Lady of Graves, hear my call. This man ought not go to the Boneyard just yet. He has been wrongly and most unjustly defiled by an undead abomination of damnable contempt. Shine your generous white eyes upon this broken body, let it be healed! Cleanse this mortal body of all unclean and repugnant foreign infections, the likes of which ought not dwell upon the good folk of Golarion! Purify this man of the ghoulish disease rampaging his body! I importune you almighty Pharasma, remove disease!" Digging deep into his mind, he recalls the words and gestures and casts _Remove Disease_ on Mr. Sevilla.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2021)

Gorrendux shouldn't have been able to channel the unprepared spells like this... but his hands glow white as he senses Her Favor, and a bright mist envelops Grayst's body. He shudders as if something deep within is fighting with an unseen assailant... and then, his semblance relaxes with a relieved sigh. He's weak and unconscious, and his mind might never recover without further magics... but he will live to see another day.

A sensation overwhelms Gorrendux... that same feeling he had when he had his vision of Sandpoint plagued by ghouls.

This is but the beginning of what he must stop.


A door in the common area is heard unlocking. The Tieflings glance back frowning and they tense seeing what's behind them. 

"Move aside," a male voice orders them. They gulp and move away from the door, allowing you to see 4 zombies and an old man coming out of the basement door with fury in his eyes. 

Habe pales as if he just realized a huge mistake. "Huh-oh."

"I wanted that ghoul." he seethes and raises a hand, ordering his minions to attack.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 31, 2021)

As he drew out his own sword, Sura'ak noticed some...frail sort of fidgeting-like movement from the corner of his eye. Casting his attention over in that general direction, he caught sight of that "doctor" fellow eyeing and inching towards a particular door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 31, 2021)

Mirenia casts a glance towards Habe for a long moment before she refocuses on the enemies at hand. Raising her voice evenly, she begins a song to rally their group and face down the undead. 

(Inspire Courage, 11/15 Rounds now; +2 on attack and damage rolls and saves against fear.)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2021)

Rose plucks a pair of arrows from her quiver and fresh off her training for just this thing she takes aim at the nearest of the Zombies hoping to cut it down before it advances. 

*Longbow Attack (9), Weapon Focus(1), Favored Enemy (4), Masterwork (1) Inspire Courage (2) Rapid Shot (-2): 1d20 (19) + 15
Total: *34

*Result: 1d8 (3) + 2 + 2 + 4 
Total: *11

*Second arrow: *
1d20 (1) + 15
*Total: 16*


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2021)

((Sura'ak was meant to go after the necromancer so I'll need a fortitude check to see if he manages to do anything else than moving.))

Mirenia starts her song.  Rose would have to move into the room to have a shot at the zombies so she stays close to the door. Her first arrow hits but the damage is reduced. (zombies DR5/slash)  (No second arrow from rapid shot as it wasn't a full attack)

The Necromancer laughs. "Habe, you foul, you ruined everything but I might still get a few extra bodies after all!" He moves his hands casting a spell and suddenly a green stinking mist surrounds everyone in the waiting room and part of the common area. The stench is overwhelming! (Fort DC16 or be nauseated for as long as you remain and 4 rounds when you leave) (Spellcraft DC18 to identify spell: Stinking Cloud)

Nauseated​Creatures with the nauseated condition experience stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move action per turn.


Fortitude check from everyone please!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 1, 2021)

*Fort. Save:
1d20 +6 = 26
ATK Roll:
1d20 +5 = 13
DMG Roll:
1d8 +2 = 9*

Targeting the zombie that was sticking out furthest from its group, Sura'ak dashed out from the sickly green cloud of who-knows-what, somehow completely unfazed by whatever it was.

He swings his sword, and the as-of-then still unspoiled edge connects with the zombie's flesh.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2021)

Zombie A and B move into the cloud and arrive at Rose's side. She's practically surrounded!
Zombie C and D attack Sura'ak and he gets hit once (-6HP).


Round 1
Rose
Mirenia
Necromancer
Sura'ak (-6)
Zombie A (-4hp)
Zombie B
Zombie C
Zombie D (-9hp)
Addo
Gorrendux


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 1, 2021)

Suddenly shaken out of a reverie while just having been focused on Grayst, Gorrendux scowls angrily at the noxious fumes and the appearance of a vile necromancer and his undead minions. Watching others choke on the awful gas, Gorrendux tries to dispel it... and fails miserably. Perhaps Pharasma feels like she has already aided her Half-Orc Cleric enough this day. He hustles out of the cloud.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2021)

Addo pushes forward through the fog calling upon the power of his ancestry as he moves.  He considers simply moving past the zombies, they present little enough threat to him, but the civilians might suffer for the choice.  "Pull back behind me and outside, clear the smoke," he shouts to the assistants as he strikes at the zombie.

Swift: Use Fervor to cast 'Angelic Aspect' (Protection from Evil, +2 to saves and AC, Resist Cold and Acid 5, and low light vision, for what it's worth).
(Attack misses, 8+5=13 / 13 on miss chance)

*Fort*: 1d20 (8) + 9 *Total*: 17 (staying in stinking cloud this round)

(AC is currently 28, assuming the zombies and the necromancer are evil, he can and will give a +2 AC to an adjacent ally as an immediate action)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2021)

Habe and the tieflings start puking from the stench, only able to try to get out of there. The zombies swipe at the tieflings as they pass, getting one of them who can't quite make it out of the cloud yet.

Round 2
*Rose
Mirenia*
Necromancer
Sura'ak (-6)
Zombie A (-4hp)
Zombie B
Zombie C
Zombie D (-9hp)
Addo
Gorrendux
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 1, 2021)

Mirenia emerges from the stinking cloud just before she runs out of breath, beginning her song anew.

(Move Action past the zombie, taking the AoO. Standard Action to begin Inspire Courage. Swift Action to use Arcane Strike just for the hell of it.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2021)

Mirenia and Rose move out of the cloud and stand behind Sura'ak with his sword.

The Necromancer frowns. He doesn't like people getting close... especially monks. The man starts casting again, and targets Sura'ak with his magic. (Fortitude DC16 or be blinded. This condition does NOT end unless someone casts Remove Blindness on you)


Round 2
Rose
Mirenia
Necromancer
*Sura'ak (-6)*
Zombie A (-4hp)
Zombie B
Zombie C
Zombie D (-9hp)
Addo
Gorrendux
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 2, 2021)

Eager to avoid that stinking cloud, Gorrendux double moves south to the other door into the building. He tries to open the door, and if it's locked or he has any difficulty opening, Gorrendux will bark at Erin Habe to open it immediately.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 3, 2021)

Sadly, Habe and the tieflings are still affected by the cloud. Habe can only shake his head and moves away from the door, towards the main road as fast as he possibly can, the tieflings follow him as well. The door is locked.

Addo strikes one of the zombies and drops him. Two zombies remain, one with Sura'ak and one with Addo in the stinking cloud.


Round 3
*Rose
Mirenia*
Necromancer
Sura'ak (-6)
Zombie B
Zombie C
Addo
Gorrendux
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling

Rose and Mirenia are up.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2021)

Rose stays back for the moment. Mirenia moves forth avoiding the zombie and slashing at the necromancer, doing a deep gash in his shoulder. 

The necromancer, seeing Mirenia is the only one on this side who can see, will cast a spell on her. He raises his finger and an arrow made out of liquid shoots from his finger. (-6 acid damage Mirenia, plus another 2d4 for two rounds)

Round 3
Rose
Mirenia (-6)
Necromancer (-11)
*Sura'ak (-6)*
Zombie B
Zombie C
Addo
Gorrendux
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2021)

The zombies use slams. Addo can deflect the attack easily but Sura'ak is hit (-9).

Round 3
Rose
Mirenia (-6)
Necromancer (-11)
Sura'ak (-15)
Zombie B
Zombie C
*Addo
Gorrendux*
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling

Adoo and Gorrendux are up


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 4, 2021)

Addo intones another quick prayer as he strikes the zombie, blade cutting deep but not enough to drop the undead.  As he does the gas finally begins to wear through his resolve and the war priest begins a sputtering coughing fit.  Recognizing the need to withdraw he picks up the helpless man behind him and prepares to make his exit.

Swift: Cast 'Divine Favor' using fervor.
Attack: 16+9=25
Damage: 1+8=9
Move: Pick up downed man.  (Probably provokes AoO)

(AC remains 28 this turn, will drop to 27 next turn since he can't attack using expertise)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2021)

The slash from Addo does not find the zombie after all because of the mist and he starts coughing. (he will ok in +4 rounds after he leaves the cloud, round 9 if he manages to leave next turn).

Gorrendux opens a hole in the wall with Stone Wall and sees another small storage room with a door. He makes his way inside.


Round 4
*Rose
Mirenia (-6)*
Necromancer (-11)
Sura'ak (-15)
Zombie B
Zombie C
Addo
Gorrendux
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 5, 2021)

Mirenia curses and cries out as the arrow of acid strikes her soundly, recoiling as the necromancer steps back and away from her. She belts out one authoritative crescendo to inspire Addo on as she hears him struggling in the stinking cloud, before her focus returns to her opponent.

Pulling a bundle of saltpeter from one of the pockets in her scarf, she delivers a startling and especially aggressive threat in Necril to the necromancer from around the corner of the stairs. Her words or scathing but somewhat personal, threatening to ignite him outright. Her insult dispensed, she draws and locks in place her shield in her free hand, waiting just below the stair's landing as her longsword begins to glow faintly...but expectantly.

(Standard Action: Cast Blistering Invective, Move Action: Equip shield, Swift Action: Arcane Strike.)

*#Blistering Invective*: 1d20 (7) + 10 *Total*: 17
*#Damage*: 1d10 (*10*) + 1 *Total*: 11
*#DC15 Reflex Fire Damage*: 1d6 (5) *Total*: 5

(If it hits, DC 15 Reflex Save or he's on fire too.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2021)

That hit shakes the necromancer, who yells a curse back at Mirenia in necril. But with only one zombie left and noticing Rose is starting to look like she will regain her bearings soon, so he risks an attack of opportunity from her as he moves to the storage door at the back hoping to escape through the backdoor... without knowing Gorrendux is on the other side. 

Round 4
Rose
Mirenia (-6)
Necromancer (-26)
Sura'ak (-15)
Zombie B
Zombie C
Addo
Gorrendux
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 6, 2021)

As the door swings open, the big Half-Orc growls menacingly at the cowled necromancer. Nostrils flaring, Gorrendux cusses at him in Orcish while gripping his longspear enthusiastically.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 6, 2021)

Rose moves down to the bottom of the room, so she won't have to move next round. I think we know there this is going


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2021)

Sura'ak tries to flurry against the zombie but is unable to strike him.  The zombie does a five foot step as well and hits Sura'ak in the stomach with terrible force. (-12)

The other zombie is unable to damage Addo.

Round 4
Rose
Mirenia (-6)
Necromancer (-26)
Sura'ak (-27)
Zombie B
Zombie C
Addo
Gorrendux
Habe
Tiefling -6
Tiefling

Addo and Gorrendux are up.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2021)

Addo strikes deeply at the zombie left in front of him and quickly comes out of the cloud. Seeing the man on the other side,  Gorrendux tries to grapple the burning necromancer to keep him from escaping. The man tries to defend himself with a dagger, but as expected, the necromancer is no match and gets grappled easily.

His face turns to panic. "I YIELD! I YIELD!" He screams hysterically. "PUT ME OFF! PUT ME OFF!" he yells looking at the flames going up his dark, surprisingly flammable, robes. 

The remaining zombie seems to become idle. And Sura'ak recovers his eyesight. 

End of combat?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2021)

Assuming the zombie stays passive Addo will stride by it purposefully, though with a hash look on his face, and cast 'create water' to rain down on the flaming necromancer.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2021)

The man sighs in relief and throws his dagger to the ground in a sign of defeat.

"I yield..." he says more quietly, trying to sound more calm and collected. He doesn't offer resistance to Gorrendux.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 7, 2021)

Mirenia turns from the stairs and looks around, getting a feel for the area in general before she cups her mouth and calls outside with a booming voice.

"Mr. Habe, if you could please rejoin us inside, your Sanatorium is secure. We'd like to discuss some things with you." She then turns back to the necromancer. "What is your name?"


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 7, 2021)

Muttering angrily at the defanged twerp, Gorrendux roughly forces the vile spellcaster to "stop, drop & roll."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2021)

Habe is not convinced about coming back for punishment and keeps on running as fast as he can. The tieflings don't question him and follow him out into the road and are soon out of sight.

After getting doused and shaken around, the necromancer scoffs noticing Habe is fleeing. "No surprise there."

He clears his throat. "My name is Caizarlu Zerren. You could say I manage the Sanatorium's mortuary," he says glancing at the fallen zombies.

"Before you proceed to take me into custody, I'd like to point out there's a... nosy visitor downstairs. Unharmed. I initially assumed you had come looking for her."

If anyone were to look downstairs, they would find a dimly lit lab. This room combines the features of a wizard's laboratory and a catacomb, several tables bearing three bodies covered by drapes dominate the room, while tools ranging from shovels to dissection implements orderly sit on shelves against the wall.

K.Arcana DC 15 
confirms this is a necromantic laboratory
Perception DC 20 
finds a wand of gentle repose (17 charges) in a "hidden" slot in one of the tables.

There's a map of the Sandpoint hinterlands in the wall labeled "Ghoul Activity?" and several marked X around the farms with dates of recent sightings... 

But just as Zerren mentioned, perhaps what immediately looks out of place is a female elf, tied up and gagged in one of the tables. She looks very much alive.


(Foemidor, please describe your character if you wish)


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 7, 2021)

Ignoring the pathetic criminal, Gorrendux focuses on the map. He angrily studies it, then pulls out his own quill and parchment to take notes studiously.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

The tied up elf has a scrawny frame of a modest height. She's dressed in a blue robe that parts down the center, a tunic and shorts are worn underneath. Atop her head lays a bed of slightly frazzled green hair, broken at the sides by two long ears. Her face could be called attractive, but it's marred by bags underneath her blue eyes and the half-lidded glare given to the Half-orc taking notes nearby. Nearby the table a traditional "Wizard hat" rests atop a sack that's presumably contains her belongings.

"Mmmf." She says helpfully.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2021)

Addo approaches the elf cautiously, she is tied up in a sanatorium after all, but deleting no immediate threat he carefully cuts her free of her bonds and gives her some space to adjust to her returned freedom.

"Are you all right Miss?"  The aged aasimar asks politely, subtly assessing her condition as well.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 7, 2021)

The Blindness subsided, Sura'ak enters the downstairs laboratory and silently looks around the sterile-smelling room, seemingly ignoring the bound elf.

*Perception: 1d20 +9 =14*


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Ignoring the pathetic criminal, Gorrendux focuses on the map. He angrily studies it, then pulls out his own quill and parchment to take notes studiously.


Gorrendux sees the earliest date is less than a week ago, but the number of sightings has increased exponentially since then, starting along the Foxglove river and quickly expanding east. If this map is anything to go for... his vision of Sandpoint being overrun by ghouls weighs heavy on his mind and heart.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

Vela sits up and stands after being freed from her bonds. She gives a polite if not quick nod to the Aasimar before stretching her hands and muttering under her breath. As if by magic, the disheveled state of her clothing fades away as she places her hat back in it's rightful place. "Yo-" She coughs a bit clearing her throat, "You have my thanks for your _quick-_" another glance shot at the half-orc "aid to this weary traveler."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2021)

Addo nods politely.  "Tis nothing.  Please forgive my companions they are but concerned with threats that might encompass all of Sandpoint.  My talents have never been for research though."

"I am Addo Venatinus,of Iomedae.   Are you uninjured?  There is healing to be had if you require aid."


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

"Ah, where are my manners? Vela Vende, researcher of the arcane and seeker of-" Her voice drops to a whisper for a moment "-_forbidden_ knowledge."

As if to smother this slip-up in more words she quickly continues to speak, "Worry not, that upstart daren't harm me. Too useful in pointing out his sloppiness I suppose. Can you believe he thought to experiment on the ghouls plaguing the nearby farms without paying heed to the _'Seven Dissertations of Ghouls and Ghasts' _by Geb? Just the thought of it." She shakes her head ruefully as she begins to tut.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2021)

Addo considers this quietly.  The necromancer had an apprentice, a young elf maid, tied up in his lab.  He quietly thanked Iomedae that they didn't arrive 20 minutes later.

"Ghoul attacks, you say?  Did he have any luck divining their source?"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 7, 2021)

While Addo and Vela spoke, and Gorrendux busied himself with studying the target map, Sura'ak was carefully lifting and looking at any vials or glass containers he came across, more than likely looking for some sort of disinfectant to clean his sword - and for himself, just in case.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

"The thesis is still in its infancy, too many issues of contracting the plague when handling the specimen..." Vela trails off as her eyes drift to the dirtied sword of the Tiefling.

"Ah. Before any _troubling _thoughts may enter your head. I'm a victim here! Last night as I was returning to Sandpoint after about a year sojourned. I spotted signs of ghouls and thought to stay in the sanatorium overnight. Unbeknown to me at the time that the doctor was in cahoots with that ghoul-enthusiast." She explains with some venom in her tone towards the end.

"When confronted, I first tried to parley and perhaps-" Her animated movement halts as she thinks of something, then as if a spark was lit she resumes with gusto. "...liberate? Yes, *Liberate* that foul necromancer of any dreadful spells he must have learned. But you know those necromancer types, not terribly fond of the _living_ as it were. I suppose when all you focus on is raising undead everyone appears to be reagents." Vela raises an index finger to her chin as she drifts off in thought.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2021)

Sura'ak does find some alcohol and a basin with water he can use to clean his sword.

@Hidden Nin Mirenia would likely recognize Vela's face. Vela used to visit the Professor regularly as she shared a similar passion for history but she was much more willing to do her own "field research" and would leave for several months on these trips.

@Foemidor Vela recognizes Mirenia as a local bard who is related to one of the Varisian Elders in Sandpoint, Madame Mvashti.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2021)

"Hmm, yes I must admit that tends to match my experiences with necromancers," he says without elaboration.   

"We came across the sanatorium as part of an investigation of an attack in town."  After a quick glance at the map he continues, "it appears to be a far more widespread issue than we thought.  Either our quarry is more prolific, of an infestation is quickly growing.  I am not sure which bodes worse."


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

"It seems I've returned to interesting times." Her gaze drifts from from the Aasimar's face down to his neckline. A hum of thought drifts out of her mouth as appraises the jade necklace with a speculative stare.

Clearing her throat she begins again with a grin, "I'll tell you what, I was due to report to Professor Quink about my findings during my travels. He's been waiting for a while now, but what's a little longer? Furthermore what sort of follower of Desna would I be if I didn't lend my aid to those who freed me from my captors?" The elf shakes her head as if to say 'what can you do', but the grin never leaves her lips.

"So with all the formalities out of the way, what do you say to a bit of cooperation? It's often said there's safety in numbers after all."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2021)

Addo glances from the small elf to his companions briefly before replying.  "I'm sure we can provide an escort to town, we'll need to address the prisoner and any patients in any event."

"If you have insight into matters I'm happy to listen but sticking with us may prove dangerous, we have already faced many challenges in the short time I have been in Sandpoint and it doesn't seem likely that will change."


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 7, 2021)

Sura'ak busied himself cleaning off the filth from his sword, along with any other _lingering maladies_ using the alcohol present.

Just to be cautious, he also slathered some alcohol on the places that were hit by those zombies. None seemed to have broken the skin, but still.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 7, 2021)

Gorrendux angrily slams his meaty green hand against the wall. "Oft times, I hate it when I'm right," he growls. "This map is further proof of the ghoul menace plaguing the area. According to the necromancer's notes here, the undead have been spreading, and it looks like the source of the infestation is the Foxglove River." 

Shifting his attention to the liberated prisoner, the Half-Orc says to *Vela*, "Greetings Ms. Vende. I am Gorrendux, Cleric of Pharasma. It appears you have avoided being murdered and transformed into a zombie, so your day is looking up. You've brought the information to the right people. We are highly... motivated to see to it that all such ghouls, ghasts, another walking dead are eliminated from the land. Last night, Sandpoint suffered a triple murder, and evidence suggests ghouls played a part in it."

Replying to *Addo*, Gorrendux says, "Quite right. Let's escort Ms. Vende, Grayst, and Zerren back to Sandpoint. If we happen upon Habe or one of his bodyguards along the way, all the better. But first, let's search this basement a bit more thoroughly. Perhaps these miscreants have other victims bound and gagged here or there."


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

"Ah worry not, I'm no stranger to such dangers. These sorts of things have oft occurred more than I'd like. Speaking of which..."

She turns to the east (presumably) and clasps her hands in front of her. "Fair lady Desna, thank you once again for seeing fit to rescue this humble follower of yours from circumstances most dire." She offers the prayer solemnly before turning back with practiced ease, as if the entire thing was rote.

"Well met, Gorrendux. As I said to Addo it would be my pleasure to provide any further aid that I can, you may consider my spellwork and vast expertise in the arcane at your disposal in this quest." Vela states with a proud tap atop her book of spells. "I don't expect there to be any other captives, as far as I could tell the doctor was sequestering the recently deceased for the necromancers use."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 7, 2021)

As far as you can see, the rest of the basement is empty, except for a storage area and an alcove that was likely Zerren's room. Here you would find his research notes, journal and his spellbook over his desk.

The notes confirm Vela's previous comments. Habe was short on money and Zerren offered to pay the doctor a decent amount of gold for letting him use the basement as his lab and allow him to keep the patients who died and were never claimed by their families. It gives Habe enough money to run the Sanatorium and study his patients at his leisure. He writes with interest about the surge of undead activity and claims he's sure these are not "related" to the ghouls at Pauper's Grave. He's fascinated with their behavior. Organized ghouls are not unheard of but they usually keep themselves closer to graveyards. Zerren wishes he could study this strain of ghouls more closely (and safely) to see if he can identify the Head. 

When Grayst was brought by the Sheriff, Zerren was delighted. He hoped to let the disease runs its course and dissect him before he raised again to look for clues. It would appear that the interruption by Vale and then the party asking for an interview interrupted his work..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2021)

After the illness passes Rose looks toward the door with a concerned expression, trying to judge something that she doesn't speak on for a while. When she does finally voice her concerns they seem a little late, like they are out of time with what's going on. *"Where do you suppose Habe has gotten off to? Should we go after him?"* she asks.

This whole thing happened so fast and she had really thought that this would just be a discussion and maybe them interviewing the other victim. Rose starts to rifle through things, because with what she knows about this town, what happened here doesn't really add up to her.

*Perception: *
1d20 (16) + 12
*Total: *28


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 7, 2021)

Mirenia had moved to the road to watch Habe depart with a sigh, sheathing her sword and shaking her head as the man and his attendants fled. Turning back to the activity in the basement, she draws back her head as she descends to the stairs and stops. For a long moment she stares at Vela, before pursing her lips into a thin line.

"Ms. Vende. What a pleasant surprise..." she says mildly. "Inquisitive as ever, it seems."


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

Vela lets out a sigh once she hears the lyrical voice, her expression shifting to a deadpan. She looks to the staircase and matches the stare with her own. "Well isn't this a surprise? Saftoiu's black sheep. Find any fiends to plague the eardrums of?" The Wizard asks in flat tone.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 7, 2021)

Mirenia closes her eyes and pauses a moment, giving a quiet, pensive hum. "I'll recuse myself of any potential introductions," she says, her expression sobering as she looks to all those gathered. "I'm afraid I know where to find the person who performed these first two murders, and maybe those on that map. The melody to the song Grayst sang was the same one *Sir Foxglove* asked after our boar hunt. What's worse, the location mentioned in the lyrics is a local moniker for *Foxglove Manor*. I worry that he might be in some sort of danger after leaving to find his fortune in Magnimar..."


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 7, 2021)

"I shan't challenge you on any knowledge of limerick," All the willpower Vela can muster is used to hold back the rolling of her eyes, "Earlier Gorrendux stated the source of the infestation seemed to be the *Foxglove* river, yes? I spotted signs of ghoulish activity out in the farmlands. If I remember the lay of the land at all it seems as if the fever is spreading eastward, coupled with your knowledge of all things in _verse,_ from that manor" She ponders in thought for a few moments.

"During my...captivity, amongst the mad ravings of the necromancer was the possibility of a ghast being present. Do you think there's any credence in that purported undead being the source of these maladies?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 8, 2021)

Mirenia nods towards Gorrendux and Addo. "As I recall, it seemed very possible a ghast was responsible for what happened at the Sawmill in Sandpoint as well," she says quietly. The bard begrudgingly shares most of what she recalls of their findings in the past few days, and any details from previous weeks that seem pertinent...though there are few that don't have to do with Aldern or what she knows of the Foxglove family.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2021)

Vela immediately recognizes the significance of the 7-pointed star as a symbol of power and the Sins that represented Thassilon. 

The information is still far and between to know about any one particular ritual with it. There's just not enough data available to understand the motives or arcane significance. Whatever it is... it should be important enough.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 8, 2021)

Vela paces to and fro and her head tilts occasionally, seemingly having an internal discussion. "Ah..but..." more pacing "Then...what would...." more tilting.

She halts and reaches a hand into her sleeve to retrieve a small, yet thick book. Pages flip by as a practiced finger flies through them. The wizards eyes flitting back and forth as she sifts through the information. Frustration passes through her gaze as the book closes with a _thwap. 

"_The Sihedron is a symbol of *power. *Of the original intent of the Thassilon rulers and what they eventually turned to. I can't offer any findings on a specific ritual being invoked here..." The researcher hums in thought. "Take in mind that this is complete conjecture, but is there perhaps meaning to the phrase *'symbol of power.' *If I recall my studies well enough I seem to remember a family of spells named similarly. _Arcane Marks_ with powerful effects upon the material. Could these carvings of the Sihedron be their progenitor then, or perhaps their logical conclusion?" She closes her eyes with a sigh and ruminates over the idea.

"Unfortunately those spells and their workings are beyond my ken, as if this ramshackle theory didn't have enough holes in it. I need _more_ to draw any sort of conclusion, are there any of these grisly carvings nearby? I can perhaps attempt to study them for latent auras they may be emitting."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2021)

((ok, at the moment, I would like to know how are you going to deal with at least the necromancer and Grayst. Grayst is still unconscious but stable. As mentioned before, he's still insane from the trauma and the sickness damage. Without a Greater Restoration/Heal he won't ever regain his sanity. ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 8, 2021)

((Addo would want everyone brought back to Sandpoint, probably needing to tie up people or otherwise limit the trouble they could cause.  If we kept the manacles from before Grayst seems a good use for them since he broke his bonds before))

((I'm also generally assuming there are living patients here maybe upstairs, we need to search / look around before leaving.))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2021)

There seems to be a number of people in the upper floors. 

If asked about the other patients, Zerren shrugs. "I didn't bother with that. Habe would only let me know when they croaked."

Let me know if anyone goes upstairs.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 8, 2021)

Addo will go upstairs assuming someone continues to watch the necromancer.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2021)

Addo comes to the second floor, finding what can only be described as a large cell block. There are a few barred doors that are open and look empty, but Addo quickly finds the sound of people comes from two different closed doors. 

There's one old man who appears to be blind. "I'll get you! I will!" he growls at the bars.

The other man is even older and starts laughing at Addo pointing at him mockingly, but then, something infuriates him and he hollers. 

There's a second set of stairs going up. 


Here are other three cells but unlike the ones below, these doors are made of metal a small opening to look inside and another to get food to the patient. Two of the doors are open while the first one coming from the first floor is locked. Addo can hear a faint sniffing sound and a whisper coming from inside.

_"Hey... hey... you have a knife? Yes? Yes? a nice blade? with a sharp edge... very sharp, very nice... can I see it? Show me. Show me! Show me!_" the manic voice demands him. Without opening the peephole, Addo won't know who's inside.



There's another door that leads to an examination room with a surgery table in the middle. There's a cabinet stocked with several surgical tools and disinfectant liquids.

Heal Check, please.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 8, 2021)

For the moment Addo will report his findings to the others.  He doesn't want to leave them here, but transporting a prisoner, a hostile-but-unconscious man and three apparently serious other patients at once may prove difficult for their small group.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2021)

At the very least, the patients are locked up and there's plenty of available cells as well. It would just be a matter of finding the keys...


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 8, 2021)

As people keep mentioning Aldern Foxglove's name, Gorrendux adds in a concerned voice, "I remember that chap. We saved his life. He could be in real danger." After hearing from Addo, Gorrendux says, "Ah, it sounds like people need my help. If any of you would like to stay close to me, I will do what I can to lend curative magic to you and the poor souls above."

Gorrendux will then join Addo upstairs, looking in on the people up there. If anyone appears at all injured, Gorrendux will find a central spot and try to gather the attention of the patients (inmates?) here. Then he will project a healing burst to try to help as many as possible, including any PCs (including himself!). [*8 hit points* restored to everyone within 30 feet of the Cleric]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2021)

The two men in the barred don't seem to be injured, but mostly insane. Sura'ak and Mirenia were the ones who were injured.

Gorrendux won't be able to use channel energy on the third person behind the metal door in the third floor without a key.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 9, 2021)

Rose looks over to the bell string again, eyeing it before turning her attentions back to the new situation going on. She hadn't really noticed that anyone had been freed. Human greeting customs were still foreign to her, but another elf. Well, this was something a little bit more manageable for her. 

_"Hi, my apologies. I'm Merillë of Crying Leaf,"_ Rose says in the elfish tongue. She gives a little bow after her statement.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2021)

Gorrendux takes his time to look around the place but he can't find any keys in the examination room itself.

Vela recognizes the name Crying Leaf immediately. It's one of the only two elven communities in Varisia, at the edges of the Mireani Forest,  North of Riddleport. While most elven communities are a bit wary of strangers and other races, the elves of this forest are known to be staunch isolationists, and most of the time they forbid non-elves from venturing into the forest or settling down in town. 

History check, please.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2021)

*Knowledge History check.*
DC 15 - The elves of crying leaf do not usually trade with outsiders. They keep strangers out as much as they can. One of the few exceptions was a few decades ago when a party of adventurers helped them kill a dragon (twice) that attacked the town.
DC 20 - Some people say there are ancient ruins in the forest and the elves are guarding it against prying eyes.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 9, 2021)

Vela's ears give a slight twitch at the sound of her mother's tongue. _"Ah, how auspicious to meet one from Crying Leaf in these circumstances."_ She pauses for a moment to ponder the numerological implications. 

_"Vela Vende, traveler."_ The elf smiles to Merillë and returns the bow.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 10, 2021)

With the difficulty in locating the keys around the Sanatorium and multitude of patients here, Mirenia turns to Rose, Gorrendux, and Addo. "I think some number of us will need to stay here while a few others follow the doctor's tracks and convince him to return here. I can keep up our speed; if we truly hustle and have a skilled tracker leading, I believe we can catch him and his attendants."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2021)

As the party is preparing to go out to look for Habe and to get some of the guards. They start hearing the screaming of a young teen outside.

"HELP! HELP! SOMEONE! PLEASE!" 

A young human teen, maybe thirteen or fourteen, rushes banging desperately on the main door.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 10, 2021)

Mirenia is getting ready to depart after discussing the plan of securing the Sanatorium, getting some help, and tracking Habe, when the door is unfortunately beset. She glances at the others, but doesn't rush to open the door the second the banging starts. Looking out the window, she studies the new arrival for a couple seconds before moving to open the door.

"What's wrong, young one?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2021)

The boy startles back for a second, with a mix of fear and surprise, like he expected his pleading to go on deaf ears but he had to try anyway. His face twists into a sorrowful expression as the question sinks in, he breaks down crying and throws himself to Mirenia's arms for support.

"The scarecrows ate every one! They came and dragged my ma and pa into the cornfields! And even my pup! They ate them!" The boy bawls. "I went for help, but the other farms were also empty! They got'em too!! I saw them scarecrows taking them to Old Hambley's farm. I ran! I ran as fast as I could."

The boy sobs and sniffles barely able to draw breath. He looks exhausted.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2021)

While Rose is tying up Grayst and Zerren, she quickly notices the necromancer had among his robes a set of keys,
a potion of cure moderate wounds, wand of false life (29 charges), wand of identify (15 charges). As well as 11 pp, 4 gp, 14 sp.

"_Oh, did I have that on me? _My bad," the necromancer says clearly not sorry.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2021)

Rose tries to listen to what the child is saying and make sense of it, when the necromancers snippy comment comes out she pinches his ear, not enough to truly hurt him but more like a mother might do to a child. *"Hush, you." 

"Scarecrows? Like the straw people? We can't go after Habe, we have to look into this,"* Rose says.

*Sense Motive:* 
1d20 (5) + 1
*Total: 6*


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2021)

Zerren looks utterly INSULTED at how Rose just pulled on his ear like some brat.



The teen sniffles. "I... I don't know... there were many vultures flying above the field. Pa thought maybe a rabbit died there... and when we went to check, the scarecrow jumped at him. It had teeth because it bit my da. And he told me to run back to the house. But when I got there, other scarecrows were already draggin my ma-" he starts crying again and covers his face in shame. "I'm sorry! I couldn't do anything!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 10, 2021)

"It's okay...we're here now, we'll handle this. Trust me," she tells the child in quiet common as she gently strokes his hair. "But we'll need you to be brave...and lead us back to your farm, as quickly as possible, okay?" As she does so she turns towards Zerren and levels a death glare on him, exposing the other side of her motherly instincts. She speaks to him quietly in *Necril*. "If you do anything to endanger these people, I will leave you a burnt husk. Do you understand?"

*#Teen Diplomacy*: 1d20 (18) + 10 *Total*: 28
*#Necromantic Intimidation*: 1d20 (9) + 10 *Total*: 19


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2021)

Zerren squirms a bit... still hurting more than a bit under the ropes. He gives a single nods. "I understand."

The boy tries to clean his face from all the tears and muds without much success and it's just then he realizes there are... zombies in the floor inside. He tenses, but Mirenia's encouragement works. "You killed those things? Then you can kill the scarecrows too?  I... I can take you there. Yes."

Please let me know what you will do and if you will lock up Zerren here or bring him along.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 10, 2021)

*"I wonder if this one has ever actually witnessed the misfortune he's beset upon others."*" The usually-stoic Sura'ak remarks - in what could easily be mistaken as a low growl. With unsurprising ease, Sura'ak lifted the wiry Necromancer up off the ground by the knot in the rope.

*Intimidation:
1d20 +5 = 12
"I believe it's time you took a long overdue...walk" *Releasing the knot, Sura'ak allows the necromancer to fall and stumble back to the ground; then strides over to the doorway without another word, his jaw visibly clenched as he stared out.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2021)

"The nerve!" Zerren stands up and scoffs. He will follow you out.

The boy stays close to Mirenia, or also Addo. He looks at his armor and shield with big eyes. It reminds him he's safe with you. 

After half and hour walking to the east, and as you approach the farmlands you start noticing there are some puddles of blood in the ground... and what Rose can identify as people trying to hold with their hands to the dirt... they are all being taken to a single farm in the middle of all of them...

The corn field is eerily silent. Animals seem to have left this place. The small dirt pathways enter the fields forming almost a tunnel with the tall stalks. Even then... you can barely make the form of a scarecrow up on its frame right ahead.

Map has been update. 

For this... I have placed a special token that represents the party as a whole. The blue points look like scarecrows from afar. I'll move the token around as you investigate the fields... You can draw a path you wish to take through these roads or you can even even choose to go through the corn fields themselves but you will require a survival check not to get lost inside.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 11, 2021)

Following the team out of the Sanatorium and in the direction of the "scarecrows", Gorrendux pats the youth on the shoulder and says, "We shall help you, son. Are you at all injured yourself?" The Half-Orc will lend healing if such is the case.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2021)

The boy shakes his head. "No, mister... I.. uuh... I just tripped a few times. I got worse when I fell from a tree once," he rolls up his sleeve showing a long scar on his right arm. 


Moving closer through the narrow path, flanked by tall corn stalks, the party comes to the first scarecrow up in its frame. There's no movement or reaction from it. As you get even closer to investigate, it looks just like a regular straw scarecrow. 

Making a note that it's about 4pm by now. You still have about 3 hours of sunlight. It should be enough to complete the blue line tour checking on the rest of the scarecrow first and arrive at the farm before sunset. You still don't know what you would find in either place.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2021)

After seeing the scarecrow being a normal one, the boy stays close to you and you make your way through the path that appears to be leading to the farmhouse. You can make out the roof in the distance.

As you approach another scarecrow frame, you suddenly get a familiar stench of rotten flesh. This scarecrow has a sack with holes for eyes and mouth on his face... and reacts at your proximity, opening its eyes and thrashing wildly. It would appear to have been tied to the frame beforehand. It breaks free from the ropes that were keeping it there and jumps on the party. 

The creature attacks Addo at the front but fails to connect. There's a bit of chaos as the teen stumbles back screaming in fear and you also keep an eye on the necromancer, who is looking with interest at this creature. The creature is dispatched before it changes to a less armored target...


As it lies dead in the floor. You remove the sack over its head to reveal a ghoulish face. The boy gasps in horror. "Miss Odalia...! She is-- She's Miss Odalia from the farm over!"


The necromancer smirks. "This is a 'fresh ghoul'. A recently turned one. It would appear they are placing their victims up in the frames to 'rippen them up' while they have ghoul fever. Truly fascinating. I wonder how many other scarecrows are still farmers and how many have already turned. If you really wish to save these commoners, I would suggest you haste..."  he then chuckles. "See? I can work well with you."


Luckily for you, the rest of the way towards the farmhouse is clear. 


The barn is the larger of the two structures, an L-shaped building constructed around a unique feature—a 12-foot-high stone head, canted slightly to the left, depicting a helmed warrior, his face a stern model
of determination. Moss has grown over much of the weathered figure, making his features hard to discern. 

This head, known locally as “the Stone Warrior,” is a remnant of an ancient Thassilonian statue that once stood in the area.


The farmhouse is in a terrible state as well. The windows have been broken and the door looks ajar. You can notice a lot of footprints that go to the barn and a few that to the house.


Which would you like to check first?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2021)

"If there are any living people on those frames we will need to find them.  If we can clear this quickly we can use it as a base to bring people too for safety."  He glances around at the structures, "I can check the barn with Mirenia and Gorrendux and Sura'ak can check the house?  That would leave Rose and Vela to provide support if we run into problems and keep an eye on the others?"

"Give a shout if you find anything, and if there's trouble pull back to the center."

He'll wait until everyone is ready before invoking Iomedae's blessing of war on himself before heading off.

(For my reference: 4/5 blessings remaining, 2/5 fervor remaining, 4/5 sacred weapon remaining)


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 11, 2021)

"Yes, yes. Your expertise on all things ghoulish is remarkable." Vela dryly responds to the necromancer as she idly thumbs through his spellbook.

As the party arrives at the structures and Addo gives out orders she closes the book and begins a chant. Something almost seems to shimmer in the air around her, but there are no obvious changes once the incantation ends. Her eyes scan over her new companions before landing on the tiefling. Spying his protections- or more specifically lack of any- she approaches the excessively tall man.

"Would you like the same as well?" The wizard asks waving a piece of cured leather in her hand. "Tis a minor defensive barrier that may be of use." She finishes the explanation with what she hopes is a friendly smile.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 11, 2021)

Sura'ak glances over at the _unexpectedly short_ elf wizard; _-ess_; upon her calling over to him. Having not addressed her prior, the Tiefling gives Vela a brief once-over. Seemingly satisfied, he gives a sharp, gruff exhale. *"That would be much appreciated."* He subconsciously rubs the spots on his chest where he was hit prior.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2021)

Addo and Mirenia move towards the barn... Gorrendux and Sura'ak move towards the house entrance.

House:
The door hangs ajar and creaks with the cold wind... there's a strong stench coming from the inside. Gorrendux and Sura'ak able to see something coming down the stairs in four legs attracted by the sound of Addo's armor and then stands up to his full height... a long tongue hanging from a fang filled mouth... a ghast.


Barn:
Addo and Mirenia approach the barn and are immediately met with a nightmarish sight... several ghouls are over the body of a horse and a cow, gnawing at them. Their heads rise up and snarl noticing you.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2021)

Snarls can be heard coming from both the barn and the house. Vale and Rose have no visual of enemies yet.


Round 1
Vale 
Ghoul D
Ghoul E
Ghoul B
Ghoul F
Sura'ak
Addo
Ghoul A
Mirenia 
Rose
Ghoul C
Ghast
Gorrendux


@Foemidor is up!


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 11, 2021)

Vela quickly sprints to the north, a hand on her hat to keep it in place. She comes to a stop within view of the barn doors ready.
(Run action: North 105 ft, East 5 ft.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 11, 2021)

The pack of ghouls bolt towards Addo and Mirenia, but they are unable to get a bite of them.

Round 1
Vale
Ghoul D
Ghoul E
Ghoul B
Ghoul F
*Sura'ak
Addo*
Ghoul A
Mirenia
Rose
Ghoul C
Ghast
Gorrendux


Sura'ak and Addo are up!


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2021)

Sura'ak gets into melee with the ghast. This close he notices it has a key hanging in a cord around his chest. He fails his hits. .

Ghoul A gets close to Mirenia and avoids aoo. He can't attack this round.


Mirenia and Rose are up


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 12, 2021)

Mirenia gives Sura'ak a strange look and a shake of her head as he physically bullies their prisoner, but otherwise withholds comment. Encouraging the young boy to show them the way, she speeds up the party's overland speed with a spritely song that's at odds with their grim purpose and the crisp night air.

Once they arrive, she agrees with Addo's strategy of how to split up, getting out her shield and longsword in preparation.

-----

And then they were attacked by ghouls.

It's miraculous that the bard is able to dip and dodge past the majority of the attacks, before she backs away from the swarmed barn entrance with Addo. "Merillë!" she calls urgently in Elven, getting her shield up to prepare for the backlash.

(Withdraw as a Full Round Action, Arcane Strike as a Swift Action.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 12, 2021)

Waiting for the bard to pull free from the pack Addo withdraws as well, placing himself as an obstacle for the ghouls that follow but providing a line of sight for Rose when they do.  As he moves he calls upon Iomedae to grant him the strength to smite these abominations.

Withdraw, cast divine favor as a swift action using fervor.
War Mind bonus to saves this round (will leave it there unless I say otherwise).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 12, 2021)

Hearing the commotion up ahead and the call for her name, Rose motions to the kid and the necromancer. *"You two, with me."*

She only moves them up five feet as she is worried about getting the necromancer too close to anything. Even with him tied up, she's not sure what his magic might be capable of. Besides she can attack from here. She readies a shot to take on her next round. 

*Rose's Readied Attack Roll: *
1d20 (18) + 19
*Total: 37

Rose's Readied Dmg:* 
1d8 (8) + 1 + 4 + 1
*Total: 14*


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2021)

Ghoul C runs out of the barn trying to beat his friends from getting a nice meal but as soon as he steps out the barn, Rose downs him with an arrow.

The ghast for his part tries to bite Sura'ak, failing take flesh but manages to claw him deeply (-15hp). Sura'ak needs to roll a fort save DC15 to avoid being paralyzed for 3 rounds. 


Round 1
Vale
Ghoul D
Ghoul E
Ghoul B
Ghoul F
Sura'ak
Addo
Ghoul A
Mirenia
Rose
Ghoul C
Ghast
*Gorrendux*

@Ronnam is up and @Foemidor can post too as I doubt anything Gor does on the other side would affect this side of the fight.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 12, 2021)

Seeing the others back away from barn the wizard sought for a way to stem the undead tide. Her hand reaches out as the prepared arcane formulae flow through her mind.

An order is given in celestial, "*Stop them.*" as a large feline predator appears beside her.

With a growl the leopard pounces upon a ghoul, attempting to maul in a flurry of attacks.

(*14*, 12, *14*, *18*, *20* [Not confirmed] to attack)
(7, 4, 5, 6 damage)


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 12, 2021)

"Ghouls!" Gorrendux barks, a late warning to everyone else. His voice is filled with anger, and words quickly fail him, giving way to Orc grunts and growls, perhaps to the point of mania. Longspear in hand, the Cleric moves up to support Sura'ak while emitting a blast of positive energy oriented at harming undead.  *15 damage*, or 7 if this ghast makes a successful *DC 15 Will* save.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2021)

The Ghast hisses but resists the brunt of the channeling from Gorrendux.

The three ghouls lunge towards the newly appeared celestial feline... and they cant seem to even touch it!

Round 1
Vale
Ghoul E
Ghoul B
Ghoul F
*Sura'ak*
Ghoul A
Addo
Mirenia
Rose
Ghast (-7)
Gorrendux


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2021)

Sura'ak hits the creature square in the chest. The bloated rotten skin caves a bit in that spot. The Ghast is furious! He really stinks. Sura'ak needs to roll again Fort save at the end of his turn.

Ghoul A tries to flank the celestial and gets a bite from his leg... and it isn't worth it because he can't land a hit either. The ghouls grow restless. "_WHaT IS THIS CReATurE????"_



Round 1
Vela
Ghoul E
Ghoul B
Ghoul F
Sura'ak
Ghoul A
*Addo
Mirenia
Rose*
Ghast (-14)
Gorrendux


Addo, Mirenia and Rose are up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 13, 2021)

Mirenia moves forward and begins to add her song to the din of combat to encourage the feline, Addo, and even Vela to do their best.

(Inspire Courage, Standard Action, Arcane Strike, Swift Action


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2021)

Rose draws two more arrows and focuses her line of sight on the window facing this side of the field. She draws back the string for the first shot to let the arrow fly. Before the shaft has had time to cover the distance she's loosed the second arrow. When the sound of breaking glass in the distance sounds, she knows she's hit her mark. The undead don't cry out when they're killed typically, but she can hear the thud of a body dropping.

*Longbow Attack 1  (glass in the way):*
1d20 (12) + 9
*Total: 21

Longbow Attack 2:* 
1d20 (20) + 11
*Total: 31

Crit Confirm:*
Result: 1d20 (9) + 11
*Total: 20

Attack 1:*
1d8 (6) + 1 + 4 + 1 - 2
*Total: 10

Attack 2:*
1d8 (7) + 1 + 4 + 1
*Total: 13*
1d8 (8) + 1 + 4 + 1
*Total: 14*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2021)

For Sura'ak and Gorrendux, things happen in the blink of an eye. The glass of the window shatters and the ghast suddenly has an arrow in his neck severing several muscles and tendons. His face in shock.

A blink later, the ghast has lost his head, nailed to the opposite wall of the stairs with an arrow.

The boy had started to shake in fear, but now stares at Rose in complete awe.

The necromancer does an audible *gulp* and stays in his place.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 13, 2021)

Seeing the ghouls pinned in by the summon, Addo advances to lend his support.

Attacking the ghoul to the left of the cat (can't read name).
*Longsword w/Inspiration and Expertise*: 1d20 (18) + 9 *Total*: 27
*Longsword Damage*: 1d8 (5) + 6 *Total*: 11


AC 26 this round.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2021)

The ghoul Addo struck is gravely wounded but still up.


Round 2
*Vela (round 3)*
Ghoul E
Ghoul D (-11)
Ghoul F
Sura'ak
Ghoul A (-8)
Addo
Mirenia
Rose
*Gorrendux*


Vela and Gorrendux are up!


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 13, 2021)

Vela stares in awe at the melee before her. The sight of her summoned defender evading the blows of undead seemed oddly fitting with the song being played, not that she would ever admit that to the Saftoiu.

Inspired by the courageous scene, she aims a crossbow at one of the ghouls. Her breath stills, the trigger pulled...and the bolt sails pass the undead accompanied by a sigh from the elf.

"...Figures."

(Summon, Full attack one hit landed on Ghoul A for Eight damage.)
(Vela, Ranged Attack Light crossbow: Miss)


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 13, 2021)

"Pharasma be praised!" Gorrendux shouts happily as Sura'ak and Rose obliterate the Ghast. Hoping to not miss out on all the fun destroying the other Ghouls, Gorrendux hustles out of the farmhouse and northeast toward the rest of the action. (Double move this round)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2021)

The ghouls had enough of the summon and unleash a series of deadly strikes at the poor thing but most of the damage does not get through. Sadly, it fails it save against paralysis and stays in place.

But the last ghoul is not done yet. It strikes back at Addo at a surprisingly effective angle bypassing his defenses and drawing blood. (-9) He must resist the paralysis that its expanding from his wound. Fort Save DC13 or be paralyzed for 2 round


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 13, 2021)

Mirenia steps up alongside Addo and the arcane summon, adding a potent note to her inspiring song. Her longsword glows faintly and vibrates at a dangerous frequency as she lifts her shield and stabs forward at Ghoul F.

*#Inspired Arcane Longsword*: 1d20 (13) + 6 *Total*: 19
*Result*: 1d8 (6) + 4 *Total*: 10


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 13, 2021)

Addo shrugs off the foul curse of the ghoul, honestly surprised it managed a hit and strikes back, longsword shimmering slightly as he infuses additional magic through it, cleanly cleaving the wounded ghoul to the ground and stepping over the falling form.

Swift: Sacred weapon, adding +1 to sword
Attack: 16+10=26
Damage: 7+7=14
5' step into the ghoul's space, assuming it drops from that.

Getting hit depletes the sacred energies in his shield until he can recharge it, dropping his AC to 25 (24 without Combat Expertise)


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 14, 2021)

Huffing and puffing angrily at the thought of Ghouls being destroyed without him, Gorrendux runs in a straight line toward the action. (x4 move this round, -1 to his AC for running)


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 14, 2021)

The wizard takes a calming breath and reloads her crossbow. She sights the ghoul engaged with Mirenia and waits for the right moment to pull the trigger.

(Reload - Move action, Fire Light Crossbow 18 to hit [9] damage on ghoul F)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 14, 2021)

Rose turns to the boy,* "With me, child," *she says. She will advance keeping him just in front of her so that nothing can get them from behind.

*"You,"* she says to the necromancer, "*Out front or the next two are in the back of your head!"* She tells him with her bow ready. She is going to advance as far forward as she can to help the others out.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2021)

The boy nods effusively with a nervous smile and runs alongside her. Necromancer runs as directed as well, although he's a bit more apprehensive of the situation.

Ghoul F falls. Only Ghould E remains.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2021)

Sura'ak moves closer to the other fight.

The ghoul, seeing Addo completely armored, decides to try for a softer target and bites and claws at Mirenia. He manages to bite her arm and scratch her neck. She feels the numbing trying to get a hold but manages to resist it.

Everyone is up.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 14, 2021)

When the ghoul dares move away from him to strike his companion,  Addo channels the divine purging flame into his sword and moves forward to strike.

Attack: 12+8
Damage: 7+4+4[Fire]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2021)

The ghoul goes up in flames screaming and soon falls back to the ground with a thud. The rest of the farm is now in silence...

But slowly, the sound of crickets starts again. 

As Rose arrives with the boy and Zerren in tow, the necromancer looks at the bodies with interest.  He looks at Mirenia and Rose. "May I get close?"

The boy frowns in worry when he gets a better look at the bodies. "Those are the Hambley's... Berin, Hilde and their uncles..." He glances at the fields behind them. "They would turn my ma and pa like this?? Can it be cured?"

"Mister, Misses, please... can we look for them?" 


Other than the corpses of some horses and cows, the barn is empty. You haven't explored the rest of the house either.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 14, 2021)

Addo can see real and immediate panic in Mirenia's expression as she wards off the attack from the ghoul as best she can. The blow to her throat nearly causes her to stop in her tracks or perhaps worse...but she powers through, settles, and cuts off her song. The deep breath does a lot.

Mirenia looks to Zerren and glances at Rose, pursing her lips. "If he makes any sudden movements..." she tells the elf, then nods towards the bodies. "Whatever you can tell us," she tells the necromancer, moving over towards the teen. "Is everyone alright?" she asks, though she's looking him over curiously. "And what is your name?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 14, 2021)

Addo lays a hand on Mirenia's shoulder once it's clear things are settled for the moment and channels the last of his fervor into her, asking Iomedae to heal her wounds (+9hp).

"Rose, will you lend me your sharp eyes to make sure the house is clear?  Then we should send a group to check the scarecrows for survivors.  Leave a group here to tend to any we might find."

Assuming Rose consents, he'll check the rest of the house while the others study the barn.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2021)

"My name is Thorme, miss. Thank you. We are ok. Miss Rose shoot through the window you should have seen it."


Zerren gets closer to the bodies and analyzes them with eager curiosity. "No signs of burrowing or scavenger behavior. Ghoul packs usually stick to cemeteries and boneyards. While they prefer their food rotten, it is not unheard of they will eat live prey when the hunger is great... but this... Mmmh..." he looks at the several animal corpses. "The hunger exhibited here is certainly greater than normal. Perhaps a new strain of ghoul altogether...? Interesting." 


If the party explores the farmhouse you find a mutilated rotten body lies in the kitchen. The rest of the house is trashed. There's dried blood on the beds on the second floor. It looks like the family was initially attacked in their sleep... there are several bloody ropes here as well. 

The markings on the corpse in the Kitchen are familiar to you. A sihedron rune... but to be fair, these are a bit sloppy compared to the ones on the con-men and Benny. From what you can see this might have been the first kill from "His Lordship"... 

K.Local DC15 to identify the marked victim... or let the boy see the corpse.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 14, 2021)

Mirenia winces slightly but stays still to receive Addo's healing spell, opening her eyes afterwards and nodding to the paladin. "Thank you," she says quietly, before turning to listen to Zerren. She keeps Thorme far away from the bodies, going to inspect the house herself to see if she recognizes any of the locals herself.

(Taking 10 with Loremaster, so 20 on Knowledge: Local)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2021)

Mirenia recognizes this man, Rogor Hambley, the patriarch of the family and owner of these lands. 

Rogor was part of an artisan family but fell out of their favor and moved out of town. Some say it was money problems. He settled here some 30 years ago getting this farm at very low cost. He turned it around on his own, regaining some of his standing with his extended family and now they would sent problematic members of the family to work on his farm to straighten up. He would happily offer his house to stay and feed them... but it was known he would not pay them for their work in the field.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 15, 2021)

Once they finished checking the farmhouse Addo will lay out the options as he sees them.

"If there are still living people on those frames we need to get to them as quickly as possible.  And we can't leave the patients alone forever at sanatorium."

"We could split up in two groups, check the remaining frames, and make our way back; probably arriving after dark."

"Or we could send one group back now, and have one group check all the frames, but it will be that much layer they arrive back."

"Or we could send one group to the sanatorium to secure things there for the night, and one group check the frames and hole up in the farmhouse for the night, meeting back up in the morning."

"I would vote the first option, and caution against the last as if ghouls come back at night we likely don't want to be trapped here at half strength."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2021)

Zerren enters the kitchen closely watched by the others and, at first, he's a bit more interested in the headless ghast in the living room... but then he looks at the rune carved man... with no jaw left.

"Huh," he slowly raises an eyebrow. "Mmm... the Thassilonian rune for power. Interesting. I have read a few notes about the late Empire but not much more..."  he crouches slowly to make sure he doesn't unceremoniously fall over while still tied. "I would say this is the work of an amateur. Cutting this deep would make the rest of the carving difficult. A beginner's mistake," he says with an amused tone... but then he quiets down. "The man was alive when he was being subjected to the carving of this symbol. This is... not a necromantic ritual... not per se," he frowns. "He didn't want anyone trying to speak with this soul but..." and looks around quickly. "If these were his first steps... the jaw might still be close by, discarded around here. Maybe even given to the ghouls to eat. If you get it back, it might be possible to speak with this man's soul."

Zerren seems to be taken away by this new mystery.


While looking around the house for any other clues, Addo notices a curiously loose floorboard just under the bed of the largest bedroom upstairs (likely Rogor's room). He finds a box with 2500gp neatly stacked in it.

Rose can tell the corpse was of a human male in his 60s. She also follows the smell of rotten flesh just outside the kitchen. Among some dismembered and half-eaten body parts brought by the ghouls, she finds what appears to be the missing jaw.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2021)

Rose shrugs at Zerren. *"Does it matter who's bottom mouth we put on this body for it to speak?" *She then waves a hand back toward the door. 

*"There are plenty of dead around who I am sure won't miss theirs." *


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2021)

Zerren clears his throat. "No. Definitely. It must be from the original body.  Although, one could say that's behind the principal to create a flesh golem."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2021)

Rose seems confused for a moment and then says plainly. *"The golem would be unable to tell on anything it saw if the enemy used strange magic to make it talk."* She considers this and nods to herself. 

She makes her way into the kitchen where she found the dismembered parts earlier. *"I found the part we were looking for before,"* she says as she walks. *"I didn't pick it up because why would I, but it's over here." *

Standing over the spot, Rose points out the jaw.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 15, 2021)

Electing to remain just outside the house, Sura'ak stood just at the doorway, keeping watch for anything that might decide to start creeping up while the group was investigating inside.

*Perception: 1d20 + 9 = 22
Sense Motive: 1d20 + 8 = 15*


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2021)

Sura'ak doesn't feel like the necromancer is hiding anything. His interest in the runes appears genuine. 

Rose feels Zerren won't try anything to upset her. He's behaving _his best._

((I'll need confirmation on how are the teams are splitting up.))


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2021)

The party leaves the jaw prepared for a speak with death when they finish up checking up the scarecrows.


After the teams are decided, the group splits in two and they quickly take their designated routes.  

Green Team (Addo, Mirenia, Vale and Thorme+Zerren)

The group go through the back of the farmhouse. The first scarecrow is a regular one... but all the other four in their route are recently turned ghouls up in the frames. A few of them strain and struggle in their bindings and are quickly dispatched before they can get free. But one of them is strong enough to break the ropes and jumps at Addo, biting his hand. (-7 + Fort Save DC13 vs disease + Fort Save DC 13 vs Paralyze )

He still manages to hack down with his longsword and slices the creature's shoulder. Mirenia and Vale manage to finish it off... Other than that you haven't seen any other frame with people alive.

Do you return to the farmhouse or do you continue to the sanatorium?




Cyan Team (Sura'ak, Rose and Gorrendux)

The team goes the opposite way as Green Team.

As they approach the first frame... Rose and Sura'ak immediately notice the scarecrow IS moving, but they also hear faint sobbing. A survivor!

They bring him down and take the sack covering their heads. The man is having a high fever and has several bites on his shoulder. "Help... help..." he begs weakly between shivers.  He's barely conscious. The ghouls must have left him just barely alive (1HP) so when the sickness ran its course (affecting CON), he would die. That would be much quicker than waiting for a full-health adult to succumb to the disease. He can move at half speed if requested but he's struggling to stay up. 

What do you want to do? Proceed with him or return to the house?


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 16, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Do you return to the farmhouse or do you continue to the sanatorium


Back to the sanatorium.  We can get people settled there and hopefully ready to reunite with the others.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 16, 2021)

Without hesitation, Gorrendux moves to help the dying man. With fear and concern on his face, Gorrendux says to him, "Stay with us. Your wounds are serious, but by Pharasma's will, we can help you." He casts _Lesser Restoration_ on the man, restoring *4 Constitution* damage. Silently, Gorrendux prays he can keep this man from undeath... and avoid the need to destroy him later if he turns. He casts _Cure Light Wounds_, restoring *10 Hit Points* to the man.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2021)

The man's bites heal, although his fever remains. He's in good enough condition to move at normal speed now. "Thank you," he looks around warily. "My wife... and my son... they should be around here..." he says trying to see where the next frame is.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 17, 2021)

"Try to stay calm, you need to recuperate," Gorrendux tries to reassure the man. "There are few survivors, but we're in the midst of trying to find them now. I suggest you stand back while we search the area." Gorrendux moves toward the next frame...


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2021)

The group continues forward and comes across a pair of scarecrows that quickly react to your proximity. They jump at you but their strikes are clumsy and you avoid all their attacks. They are destroyed without much trouble.


Next is a lone scarecrow where you can hear some sobbing. You approach carefully and when you are close enough...

"Thania? Thania!" the man's eyes grow big recognizing the voice of his wife.

The woman is also in a similar state as you had found him. Assuming Gorrendux does a CLW as well, she will be in condition to walk.


Proceeding to the next cluster you do find another couple of scarecrow that get lucky on Sura'ak and manage to strike him once before succumbing to Rose's arrows. (-7 Sura'ak)


The next lone scare crow manages to reach Gorrendux and bites him. It dies after a second set of attacks... (-11 Gorrendux)

As you advance to the last cluster, and with the experience you have with the previous scarecrows, you realize from afar that all four are likely ghouls.



Sura'ak is at 30/46
Gorrendux is at 27/38
Rose is at full health 46/46
The couple has been staying behind Rose during the last encounters.
You are about 50ft from the closest one.

There are no more scarecrows other than these.

What do you wish to do? Stay and fight? Or return to the sanatorium with the survivors?
@Ronnam @Yami Munesanzun @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 17, 2021)

Gorrendux pulls out the Wand of Cure Light Wounds and taps it thrice upon the shoulders of the Tiefling Monk, restoring *18 Hit Points to Sura'ak*. He uses the wand once on himself, restoring *7 Hit Points*. Then Gorrendux calls upon the power of Pharasma to protect his Tiefling friend from evil forces. (*Prot. from Evil on Sura'ak*)

"Let us finish this task. No Ghoul shall remain this day. Tis dirty business, but it must be done."

He puts away the wand.... and pulls out another wand. He uses the second wand to cast *Bless *on himself and his allies (+1 morale bonus on attack rolls and saves vs. fear)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2021)

After quickly preparing their protections, the group approaches the frames. The Ghouls react at the presence of living flesh attempting to free themselves from their binds and attack!


Round 1
Ghoul 17
Rose 14
Gorrendux 12
Sura'ak 11
Ghoul 10
Ghoul 7
Ghoul 4

The first ghoul snarls as he breaks his rope and moves towards Gorrendux to bite him. (-4hp, fort save DC13 vs Disease and Paralysis)

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @Yami Munesanzun


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 18, 2021)

Grunting at the pain inflicted by these vile Ghoul Scarecrows, Gorrendux perseveres through sheer force of will. "That all you got you loathsome things?" he grumbles. He takes a 5-foot-step southeast, placing two of the Ghouls within the holy range of Phrasma. He channels positive energy, hitting the Ghoul adjacent to him and the closest one to the south of him. The positive energy does *8 HP damag*e, or 4 if they make their *DC 15 Will* saves.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2021)

If the ghoul near him is still standing Rose will try to put it down. 

*Attack 1: *
1d20 (15) + 17
*Total: 32

Attack 2:* 
1d20 (10) + 17
*Total: 27

Damage:*
1d8 (6) + 1 + 4 + 1 Total: 12
1d8 (6) + 1 + 4 + 1 Total: 12


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2021)

Rose downs the ghoul that was attacking Gorrendux. And with her second shot she kills the one still on the frame that was hit with the channel energy.

The other two ghouls get down their frames and get as close as they can to Sura'ak and Gorrendux. They don't have a chance to bite them.

All of you are up.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2021)

Rose shoots again and she's ALMOST able to bring both of those remaining ghouls down.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 20, 2021)

Frothing at the mouth, Gorrendux stabs wildly with his longspear, missing both of the rampaging Scarecrow-Ghouls. (Attack of opportunity, 5-foot step, another missed attack)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2021)

The ghouls unleash a full round of bites and claws at Sura'ak, managing to hit him twice. (-14 dmg and I need 3 Fort saves DC13, first for the disease, the other two vs paralysis).

The one with Gorrendux has trouble to find his footing and an opening to bite him.


Round 3
Rose 14
Gorrendux 12 (30/38)
Sura'ak 11 (32/46)
Ghoul 7 (-11)
Ghoul 4 (-12)

You are all up!


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 22, 2021)

Watching Sura'ak being assaulted by the Ghoul menace, Gorrendux prays to Pharasma, and unleashes another positive energy channel. White light pulses from the Cleric, searing the undead flesh. (*6 damage*, half on a successful *DC 15 Will* save)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2021)

The ghouls disintegrate when hit by the wave of positive energy... The couple is relieved to see the ghouls were defeated. 
They look warily around the cornfields. 

The paralysis passes by with Sura'ak but... he can feel a shiver up his spine, and the start of cold sweat on his forehead. The bite on his arm stings.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2021)

Having finished the remaining ghoul scarecrows, the group makes haste back to the Sanatorium to meet up with the others.

Addo, Mirenia and Vale arrive safely with Thorme and Zerren at the building. There's still a hole in the wall on the south side, from where Gorrendux entered the building... but other than that, it looks like nothing has changed.

Gorrendux, Sura'ak and Rose lead the couple through the cover of darkness. The night quickly turns cold and makes them shiver...
It takes them longer than anticipated to return to the Sanatorium as they grow fatigued.

What do you wish to do?

@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Foemidor @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight @Yami Munesanzun


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2021)

Thorme's eyes grow big. "MOM! DAD!" he rushes to meet his fatigued parents.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 23, 2021)

Smiling at the family reunion, Gorrendux shifts his attention to the Tiefling Monk Sura'ak. "You fought well today, but those fiends have hurt you. Let me tend to your injuries Sura'ak." Gorrendux approaches *Sura'ak* to call upon Pharasma to _Cure Light Wounds_ for *6 Hit Points of healing*. "In the morning, I will recite a special prayer to the Lady of Graves, and then I should be able to help you with the ongoing taint of that Ghoul bite."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2021)

The party heals and prepares to hold the building as best as they can. They block the hole with furniture and lock every door with the keys they got from Zerren.

Night passes without any other event... One would assume the main ghoul pack was completely eliminated by them.

A new dawn rises...

What will do you now?

Sura'ak and the parents won't have to roll fort vs disease until later in the afternoon. They feel fever and shivers through their bodies, but otherwise they behave normally.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 24, 2021)

As the sun rises, Gorrendux meditates and prays. This day, he prepares a different selection of spells, including two castings of _Remove Curse_ (the maximum number he can prepare). He goes to comfort the mom, dad, and Sura'ak.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2021)

Gorrendux can roll for remove disease if he wishes to cast the spells. 
The parents present themselves properly now. "I'm Joren Galzei, and this is my wife Thania... and you already know Thorme. Thank you, thank you. We are in your debt. When all this passes, we will try to make it up to you," he promises between shivers. 

They are in condition to make the trek back to town with you. 

Zerren hasn't said or done anything thus far, sitting patiently.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2021)

Sura'ak and Thania are cured from the disease with Gorrendux's spells. Joren will wait until they get to town to seek more healing at the Cathedral. 

Arriving to Sandpoint with a necromancer in tow causes quite a bit of a stir. Ameiko can only wave at you from the Inn, just making sure you are all in one piece.

Sheriff Belor is the first to meet you directly. "Are you alright? Is this the culprit?" he gestures at Zerren. He's also a bit surprised to see Vela with you. It's been a while since the last time he had seen her around town. 

Zerren scowls. "I am not your killer, Sheriff. I am a man of the arcane arts that wasn't really bothering anyone until someone decided to disrupt my research. You got quite a ghoul problem in your hands..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2021)

Addo will fill the sheriff in on what they found at the sanatorium and the farm.  He will include the fact that the necromancer has been cooperative since they picked him up and provided useful information with the ghouls.  And that while the incidents at the sanatorium were certainly suspicious he didn't personally witness any direct crimes.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 25, 2021)

Sheriff Belor takes some notes as the other guards take Zerren to hold him for the moment. He will also dispatch a small group to send to the Sanatorium. "I'm just glad we still have some of the guards Magnimar sent us. I'll organize a patrol myself to make sure the other farms are safe and those were the last of the ghouls left."

By this time, also Mayor Deverin arrives to meet you. She will contact the rest of the Hambley family to let them know about what happened and looks mortified that perhaps a few other families have been lost.

As the word of ghouls reaches Father Zantus he also quickly finds Joren offering a remove disease and coordinates with Sheriff Belor on sending two of his clerics along with his patrol... one to keep an eye on the Sanatorium patients and another to go along in case they find trouble.

If you wish to learn more about the Foxglove Manor please roll Gather Information, History or Local.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2021)

Gorrendux goes to collect some information about the Foxglove manor...


Foxglove Manor is over 80 years old, older than Sandpoint itself, and began as the seat of the Foxglove's in this region.

Foxglove Manor is known as the “Misgivings” by some locals, particularly by Varisians. It certainly has a bad reputation—sightings of strange lights in the attic windows, muffled sounds of screaming from above and below, and even rumors of a huge bat-winged devil living in the caves below the manor are but a few of the tales told about the place. The Foxglove family lived there as recently as 2 decades ago, but then a fire burned down the servants’ building, Cyralie Foxglove was found dead—burnt and dashed on the rocks below the cliffs behind the house—and Traver Foxglove was found in his bedroom, dead by his own hand. The children, including young Aldern Foxglove, were found outside hudled together in shock and eventually sent away to be raised in Korvosa by distant relations.

From the carpenter's guild, Gorrendux learns the following.

Aldern Foxglove recently returned to live in the manor, but he had a hell of a time hiring locals to aid him in the reconstruction and repair of the old building. Those few who dared go said the place had an oppressive presence and they could hear voices and scratches or even music in the emptied rooms and they quickly decided to leave. When they shared their worries with Aldern, he would say those were only superstitions and that he felt nothing wrong with the house. He claimed the only problems were the black mold growing on some corners that had to be cleaned and there were rats in the walls that needed to be exterminated. One of the workers assures that he saw horribly diseased rats scurrying down the floor planks and decided not to risk getting biten by them.

All this took place the majority of the past year. The Guild Master was worried Aldern would keep pushing for his workers to go there, but last he heard he started looking for help in Magnimar instead a few months ago (a few weeks before the festival). Strangely, from what the Guild Master knows, the manor doesn't show any signs of improvement.

Anyone else can still roll for History/Local or Diplomacy to learn more.

===

Professor Quink also comes looking for you with a huge nervous grin. "Ah! There you are! I have great news! The Pathfinder Society sent a representative. It wants to work with me-, I mean, us! They want to study the findings on the Thalissonian ruins we found. It's was a one in a life time opportunity! I took the liberty of accepting and-, well-, they were very generous in their offer."

Mirenia, Addo, Sura'ak, Rose and Gorrendux get 5,000gp each. @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Cardboard Tube Knight @Yami Munesanzun @Ronnam 

Prof.Quink is surprised to see Vela with you and a bit embarrassed. "I'm sorry, had I know you were coming I would have asked a bit more."


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 26, 2021)

Gorrendux engages with Sheriff Belor and Mayor Deverin on these latest goings-on. Scratching his green chin, the Cleric says to these civic leaders, "Our murder investigation only touched on the horrors happening at the Sanatorium. We're pretty sure neither Zerren or Habe were the killer or aiding the killer of Vinder, Harker and Thorn. Rather, we're pretty sure the killer was a Ghoul, or Ghouls. It was just a 'happy' coincidence that our search for the killer led us to uncover this disgusting necromancer and his greedy, immoral patron. Please, I strongly encourage that you, as the legal authority in this region, please send out wanted posters for Erin Habe. He had two twin Tiefling bodyguards too. I heard Habe call them Gornak and Gortus. They should be arrested and tried as well! Anyone helping necromancers and Ghouls deserves justice. Harsh justice." He describes for them the direction that we saw the trio fleeing, and further asks them to have someone check in on the Sanatorium and the patients we left behind there.

Then he will thank Prof. Quink profusely for the payment of coin. The Cleric thinks about donating all of it to a nearby orphanage, but realizes the greater good would be better served by better equipping himself to battle the forces of evil.

He also shares with the team all of the above information he knew/learned about the Foxgloves and their family estate, the "Misgivings."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 26, 2021)

Mirenia visits Madam Mvashti in order to meditate some on these matters. Casting a spell (Heightened Awareness), beginning a masterpiece (Pageant of the Peacock), and relying on her own training (Loremaster) she dives deep into what she may know.

Loremaster 20 + Heightened Sense 2 + Pageant of the Peacock 14 = Knowledge Local/History 36


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2021)

When Mirenia arrives to Madame Mvashti's house she welcomes her warmly, but her expression quickly changes, as if she could read in her eyes the severity of what she has found so far.

"Come," the ancient woman gestures to a seat.


After Mirenia shares what she knows, the face of Mvashti turns grim. "I am sure that place is cursed, my dear," she sighs.


"The Manor was built by Vorel Foxglove, a merchant prince from Magnimar. I saw him once when I was young. He came to these lands 80 years ago. I was just a bit younger than you," she offers half a smile. "He looked dashing but... I could feel he meant trouble and not the usual smugness of the settlers thinking they are better than us. No, my dear. He had the eyes of someone who believes everyone is beneath them. Our caravan stayed clear of that place. He and his family lived there for 20 years before the entire family perished from disease... A traveler found the wife, Kasanda, her daughter and even the servants dead outside, as if they had tried to run but they succumbed to that plague as they stepped out of the house. Their bodies were burnt on the spot... no one dared to touch them. Vorel's body wasn't found in the house... but I'm starting to fear his spirit remained."

"Some men came afterwards to the house. They were searching for something inside but didn't find what they were looking for. They claimed to be friends of Vorel. Some sort of gentleman's club from Magnimar," she scoffs. "The Brothers of the Seven, that's how they were called. They are merchants or... thieves, depending of whom you talk to. They claimed they helped fund the construction of the Manor for Vorel and just wanted to make sure the building was in good condition."

As Mirenia starts her Masterpiece, further details become clear. Long forgotten memories from a happier time in her life come into focus. The surviving Foxgloves of Magnimar shunned the place, until Traver Foxglove, Vorel's great-nephew moved back in some 20 years ago. Aldern was born in that house.

Things she once heard become present in her mind...


_"Did you hear? Cyralie has been spending more and more time in town with her children. She seems to hate the manor."

"I'm not surprised. That place gives me the creeps."

"On the other hand, Lord Foxglove has become kind of a shut in himself. He never leaves the manor now."_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 27, 2021)

Mirenia falls into a seat after her dance is through, huffing quietly as the revelations and memories begin to settle in. She enjoys some tea with her _amma_ for a little while longer before departing to go and inform the group of what she's found out. 

Afterwards, she wanders off to have her heavy darkwood shield enchanted (1,000 g) before she reckons with one of the most difficult obstacles she's dealt with in a while...

...asking Vela for help.

The bard clears her throat as she approaches the elf. "A moment of your time?"


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 27, 2021)

If you were to ask Vela about the events after returning to the sanatorium, the answer would be less than adequate.  'The others found some survivors and the brat seemed pleased, so all's well that ends well.' Truthfully she'd been too busy studying Zerren's spellbook to pay any attention to mundane affairs. Even during the walk back to Sandpoint her eyes left the tome nary a moment. The irony of studying necromantic arts not a few feet from a follower of Pharasma wasn't lost on her.

She met the gaze of the sheriff as Zerren did his best to plead his case. What was his name again, Velor, Telor? Well the wizard was fairly certain she hadn't be caught doing anything grievously wrong and thus had no business with him. So the issue of his name was pushed aside for future to Vela to deal with.

The meeting with Quink had been quick, any awkwardness _also_ pushed to future Vela. The humans had a saying 'Absence makes the heart grow fonder', and frankly she planned to exploit that for all it's worth. Besides, she was always better at 'farewell's then reunions. So with a nonchalant "'Tis no issue, we'll catch up later.",  she brushed off his concerns and hurriedly disembarked to go wander.

....

After wandering around for a bit, taking note of what had changed and what had not, Vela turned to the sound of a clearing throat. She lets out an involuntary sigh at the sight of the Saftoiu "This should be good."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 27, 2021)

Mirenia's polite smile tightens before she clasps her hands in front of her. "As it turns out, I require the talents of a knowledgeable artificer...I'm looking for something to better protect myself. It occurred to me this may be something you could be of assistance with, seeing as you'll be traveling with us for the foreseeable future..."


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 28, 2021)

The elf's expression quickly turns to amusement at her _comrade's_ expense, "Is that the sort of expression one should when asking for a boon?" She fires back haughtily, her grin widening at Mirenia's strained smile.

"Oh I'm capable of such a thing, though I'm not sure how I should feel about creating what is sure to be a Saftoiu Heirl-" Vela's eyes widen before she brings up a fist to her mouth and clears her throat. Her earlier haughtiness quickly subdued she continues in a lower tone, "Well, certainly if you continue throwing yourself into the fray like that the worst is sure to happen."

An awkward silence seems to hang for a moment as Vela decides that keeping quiet may be the best way to avoid anymore potential landmines. She considers Mirenia's request and her gaze drifts towards the bard's current protection, widening when they land on the shield.  Vela plants a triumphant fist into her palm as she recovers some of her previous gusto "There's a druidic spell that bolsters one defenses, I could fashion a pendant that would mimic it. While it might not be as strong as if a member of a circle had cast it, it would be a constant protection requiring no knowledge of the natural arts. As for the cost-" She looks upwards and her eyes squint as she does some mental math. "Materials would be a fifth of what Quink gave you, and for the fee..." Vela's eyes linger on Mirenia before shifting away and a sigh escapes her mouth. "Just put in a good word for me with the others."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mirenia listens intently, raising a brow momentarily before she produces the requested funds. "Your actions speak louder than anything I could say," she notes. "And you're _far_ and away more forthcoming than our laconic, ill mannered wanderer. If he can force his way into traveling with us, you truly have nothing to worry about..." A moment later, she rustles in her satchel to produce...a bone fragment, likely of a tooth or claw. "From the demon lord we fought against. Can be used as a conduit, correct?"


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 29, 2021)

"Is that so? I cannot say I know who you speak of. Though to invoke such ire from you, should I be jealous I wonder?" Vela teases with more than a little amusement as she takes the proffered items

She holds the fragment up as she inspects it. "While it certainly is a _potent_ catalyst, the demonic nature...." She trails off in thought before explaining, "The simplest conduit for this sort of trinket would be the bark an ancient tree or hide from a powerful beast. Essentially something potent from nature." 

Her eyes linger on the edge of the fragment before she smirks, "Ah, but it's _broken. _You humans have a saying 'That which doesn't kill you, makes you stronger', yes? If we use that concept then we can convert this evidence of your survival into a defensive talisman." The Elf nods to herself in satisfaction as she secures the conduit.

Vela turns towards a shop that she hopes she'll still find there. "One night, that's all the time I'll need." She calls out over her shoulder as she wanders off.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 29, 2021)

"I won't dignify that with a direct response. But do not mistake ill will for honest truth." Mirenia clasps her hands together as the wizard studies the fragment. By the end, she seems satisfied with the assessment, nodding. "I'll leave it to you then. Let me know if...there is anything you require before our group sets out. I have a feeling this will be a hard fought battle."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2021)

Vela has similar information from her years spent in his region of Varisia. She has heard more than once first account saying that the place is haunted. Haunts are echoes of powerful events affecting an area... usually malicious. Lingering feelings imbued with necromantic energies. They are triggered by the presence of the living within its reach.

The exact conditions that cause a haunt to manifest vary from case to case—but haunts always arise from a source of terrific mental or physical anguish endured by living, tormented creatures. A single, source of suffering can create multiple haunts, or multiple sources could consolidate into a single haunt. The relative power of the source has little bearing on the strength of the resulting haunt—it’s the magnitude of the suffering or despair that created the haunt that decides its power. 

Often, undead inhabit regions infested with haunts—it’s even possible for a person who dies to rise as a ghost (or other undead) and trigger the creation of numerous haunts. A haunt infuses a specific area, and often multiple haunted areas exist within a single structure.

Haunts are difficult to detect since they cannot be easily observed until the round in which they manifest. _Detect undead_ allows an observer a chance to notice a haunt even before it manifests (at -4 perception).


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2021)

As Vela is finishing her shopping, she hears a soft whispering voice speak her name behind her.

An old woman in a red shawl smiles warmly at her. Despite her age, her hair looks naturally raven black.

"I have seen you out shopping. Perhaps you would be interested in my wares?"

She opens a small box that has three things inside:

A small copper ring that looks of Thassilonian in design, bearing the Rune of Greed on it. It doesn't appear to be magic.
A “good health bag” (a little leather pouch  that the woman warns to Vela to never open or the good health will reverse on the purchaser.
And a vial of ashes.  She claims these ashes were gathered from the hem of the cloak of a mysterious being known as the Ashen Man, and that if the ashes are rubbed across one’s closed eyes, they will grant “visions of the Forever".


"The ring is worth 500 gold. The good health bag is 800gp. And the ashes, well... they have a cost of their own if you are willing to accept the gift..."

The woman smiles patiently waiting for her to pick or refuse her offer.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 29, 2021)

Vela's eyes dart between the three items as she subconsciously gulps. After a quick cantrip, an internal debate rages and concludes all too shortly for such a shady offer. She licks her lips before replying with a hesitant smile, "I don't suppose you can cut me a deal for all three?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2021)

The woman chuckles. "Sadly, the cost is set in stone. But payment can be arranged for a later date for the ring and the bag..."


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 29, 2021)

"You drive a hard bargain" Remarks the elf who's never haggled in her life. She reaches into the a side pouch in her pack and retrieves a pouch containing her gold. "And those _ashes_, what do they cost?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2021)

"The cost is what you choose it to be when you use it," she explains simply.


----------



## Foemidor (Sep 29, 2021)

Vela lets out a huff of air and rolls her eyes at that, "How charmingly vague. Ah, well I suppose I'll find it out soon enough. As the human's say '_if you eat poison, lick the plate'._" She tamps down any inner turmoil and hands over the gold. "Do we have an accord?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2021)

The woman hands the box and takes the gold. She then smiles to Vela.

"I hope it helps."

She walks off into the crowd and suddenly, she's gone.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 30, 2021)

Content with his new purchases, Gorrendux heads back toward the Rusty Dragon inn to see what's going on. The Half-Orc now wears a bronze headband decorated with an intricate pattern of fine green etchings. His eyes staring at the swift waters of the Turandarok River, he arrives at the corner of Market Street and River Street, then walks back inside his home-away-from-home in Sandpoint, the Rusty Dragon. He looks around for the team members and Ameiko to see what's the next step in their hunt for the ghoulish murderer/s.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2021)

"Hey!" Ameiko waves at Gorrendux and motions him to sit at the bar while she serves another table. "The others haven't come back yet. I heard you had ghoul troubles at the farms. I'm glad you guys are fine."

"Can I get you anything? We got Curried Salmon and Raspberry Mead today."


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 30, 2021)

Gorrendux strikes up a conversation with Ameiko, filling her in on what's been happening. He angrily describes Erin Habe and his Tiefling cohorts, and asks her to keep an eye out for the miscreants. And he confirms the Ghoul presence. He probably talks a bit too loudly, paying no mind to any stray listeners among the folks patronizing the inn's common room. "And how fare you Ameiko? I pray for you and your family."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 1, 2021)

After seeing to her own errands around town, really just routine things, Mirenia makes her way to the Rusty Dragon Inn. She massages her temples upon entry, taking deep breaths as she approaches Gorrendux's table. "Do you mind company? And hello, Ameiko," she greets, gesturing to a seat at the table.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> "And how fare you Ameiko? I pray for you and your family."



Having a small break from serving the tables, Ameiko sighs and massages her neck. "Uhm... Well, I'm fine in a way. I've been keeping myself busy... and thank you for your prayers. From what I heard, my mom's murder case was to come to an end this week in Magnimar. Most of the evidence does point at my father as the culprit... and once that's done, it would be time for Tsuto's trial. I'm not sure if I want to be there, whatever the verdict." 
She shakes her head.

"Let's talk of something else, shall we?"



Hidden Nin said:


> "Do you mind company? And hello, Ameiko," she greets, gesturing to a seat at the table.



"Hello, Mirenia. I saw you entering the town earlier with Vela. I have to say I was a bit surprised by that."


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 1, 2021)

Gorrendux greets Mirenia warmly, eager to trade stories on the latest events. The Half-Orc is more animated than usual, amped up at the prospect of more hunting down and obliterating Ghouls. He recounts with relish using the holy light of Pharasma to channel righteously positive energy against the scarecrow-disguised Ghouls. At times, his voice descends into more of an animal growl. "Pharasma definitely wanted me here! She has put me here in the right place at the right time. Tis my primary mission in life to rid the world of undead, and in particular, I burn to destroy Ghouls. They're a plague, and I pray to serve as the cure. And my other new friends too! You should have seen *Rose* firing off arrows like a machine, and *Sura'ak* bravely using his own bare hands against them! He is fearless and strong. *Mirenia*, where do you think we should go next to find more Ghouls and Ghasts?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 1, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Having a small break from serving the tables, Ameiko sighs and massages her neck. "Uhm... Well, I'm fine in a way. I've been keeping myself busy... and thank you for your prayers. From what I heard, my mom's murder case was to come to an end this week in Magnimar. Most of the evidence does point at my father as the culprit... and once that's done, it would be time for Tsuto's trial. I'm not sure if I want to be there, whatever the verdict."
> She shakes her head.
> 
> "Let's talk of something else, shall we?"
> ...


Mirenia blanches at that, but doesn't really have anything to say about it one way or the other. She just shakes her head to Ameiko. _Clearly_ not something she wanted to talk about.


Ronnam said:


> Gorrendux greets Mirenia warmly, eager to trade stories on the latest events. The Half-Orc is more animated than usual, amped up at the prospect of more hunting down and obliterating Ghouls. He recounts with relish using the holy light of Pharasma to channel righteously positive energy against the scarecrow-disguised Ghouls. At times, his voice descends into more of an animal growl. "Pharasma definitely wanted me here! She has put me here in the right place at the right time. Tis my primary mission in life to rid the world of undead, and in particular, I burn to destroy Ghouls. They're a plague, and I pray to serve as the cure. And my other new friends too! You should have seen *Rose* firing off arrows like a machine, and *Sura'ak* bravely using his own bare hands against them! He is fearless and strong. *Mirenia*, where do you think we should go next to find more Ghouls and Ghasts?"


Turning to Gorrendux, Mirenia clears her throat. "I believe we're going to need to travel to Foxglove Manor," she says intently. "I don't know what's waiting for us there, but I'm certain that there are...ah, sinister connections or magics that the first owner of the property worked, that are now coming back to harm the area. I...am very worried that Sir Aldern is in some kind of danger, there. I think we should be ready to move within the day."


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 1, 2021)

"I agree. I feel like we've heard several clues pointing us in the direction of the Foxglove Manor, which I hear also goes by the label 'The Misgivings.' Considering we saved Aldern's life, I'd like to think he'd be cooperative about us paying a visit to his ancestral home. Or would you rather avoid him, *Mirenia*? He seemed very taken with you if memory serves, and I recall him showing you some measure of extra interest. I couldn't gauge whether you appreciated the attention or not."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 1, 2021)

She shakes her head. "It's of little consequence, given the circumstances. We _must_ travel there, and get to the bottom of this." She nods once, setting a hand on the table. "How has the return to Sandpoint found you thus far?"


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 1, 2021)

"This town started as a place of chaos and warfare for me. In less than a day of arriving here, those Goblin raiders attacked the Swallowtail Festival. And then the horrible murders. But at this moment, things here seem calm, the chaos has been pushed outside of town, and I find this town of Sandpoint a pleasant refuge. Ameiko's curried salmon and berry mead are true delights. I feel so at home here at the Rusty Dragon. This is a good place to rest & recuperate before heading back out to engage in the most necessary and honorable hunting down of undead abominations. And you *Mirenia*, how are you finding Sandpoint?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 2, 2021)

Mirenia smiles with a lyrical lilt like bells. "It's more or less my home, if I were to say I had one. Though these reminders are haunting, they're not...unfamiliar. I will do what I need to to protect it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 2, 2021)

Rose takes a little time to wander around town and keep to herself. She takes care of her shopping and makes some needed adjustments to equipment, sitting along the docks sewing and making much needed repairs. It had been a bit of time since she had a good deal of quiet alone time.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2021)

The party finishes their shopping and reunite at the Inn for some resting and catching up.

Ameiko puts word on travelers to stay on the look out for Habe and his orderlies. 
Zerren is placed in solitary confinement at the garrison. 
Sherif Belor uses the extra guards they got from Magnimar to patrol the farms.
Father Zantus manages to clear Joren Galzei's affliction... the family is now all together and healthy. They'll stay in town at a friends house for the moment.
Mayor Kendra Deverin contacts the extended Hambley family to give them the news. They are more than a bit distraught but don't dare to go to the farm yet. 

No murders are reported that day... 

_*==============*_

*Starday, 4 Neth, 4707*

The sun rises again. The day is yours. What do you wish to do?


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 3, 2021)

Gorrendux awakens and prays for his spells, a new arrangement committed to his memory this day. He dons Nualia's breastplate, grabs his spear, and heads toward the door to go Ghoul-hunting. "Let's go to the Misgivings!" he proclaims.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 4, 2021)

Mirenia rises early and goes through her morning rituals and song practice in quiet solitude. Soon after, she gathers her supplies and equipment, ready to head to the Misgivings. She looks around at everyone else gathered. "We shouldn't delay. With no new murders revealed, increased patrols from the guards, and Zerren mostly secured, now is the time. Is everyone prepared?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia rises early and goes through her morning rituals and song practice in quiet solitude. Soon after, she gathers her supplies and equipment, ready to head to the Misgivings. She looks around at everyone else gathered. "We shouldn't delay. With no new murders revealed, increased patrols from the guards, and Zerren mostly secured, now is the time. Is everyone prepared?"



As Mirenia prepares for the day, she notices the panflute and the bottle of wine she usually left in her room are missing. If asked if anyone had entered the room or taken them, Ameiko says the following:

"Not exactly. No one except Bethany and Me. A patron had complained about some bad odor in that side of the building so we did enter  all the rooms the other night when you were gone to clean and make sure there wasn't any spoiled food left behind... but we didn't take anything or found anything spoiled either."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2021)

_*Part 4: The Misgivings*_​
The route leading out to Foxglove Manor is a 3-mile hike along a narrow path that follows the Foxglove River from the covered bridge where it f lows under the Lost Coast Road to the dark sea cliffs overlooking the Varisian Gulf. Here, wild sea birds call out to a roaring ocean that churns hundreds of feet below. As the party near Foxglove Manor, it almost seems as if nature herself has become sick and twisted. Nettles and thorns grow more prominent, trees are leafless and bent, and even if you are well into autumn, the wind seems unnaturally cold and shrill as it whistles through the cliffside crags. The path slowly rises, bending around a steep corner in the cliffs, and then Foxglove Manor looms at the edge of the world. The strangely cold sea wind rises to a keening shriek as Foxglove Manor comes into view.


​
The place has earned its local nickname of the “Misgivings” well, for it almost appears to loathe its perch high above the ocean, as if the entire house were poised for a suicide leap. The roof sags in many places, and mold and mildew cake the crumbling walls. Vines of diseased-looking gray wisteria strangle the structure in several places, hanging down over the precipitous cliff edge almost like tangled braids of hair. The house is crooked, its gables angling sharply and breached in at least three places, hastily repaired by planks of sodden wood. Chimneys rise from various points among the rooftops, leaning like old men in a storm, and grinning gargoyle faces leer from under the eaves.

But before you arrive to the building proper, the first structure you approach is the ruined servants quarters. It’s impossible to tell how many floors the outbuilding once had, for all that remains are the sooty, scorched stones of its foundation. To the east, a four-foot-wide stone well sits, partially collapsed, in the corner of the ruins.

A few sickly looking ravens are perched atop the foundation stones; they fly clumsily away once the party approaches, cawing strangely.

From here, you can tell there are two obvious entrances into Foxglove Manor, the front doors and the side doors. Numerous windows could provide entrance into the manor as well; the unbroken, grime-encrusted panes of glass in their frames speak not only of the Foxglove family’s wealth in being able to afford such an extravagance, but also of the manor’s notorious reputation—no vandals have dared break them. The windows themselves are curtained from the inside, but it’s a relatively simple matter to break most of them and climb into the room beyond.

Clambering up onto an upper story might also be possible as there are numerous handholds, but they look rotten... they might crumble under weight.


_Map has been updated. _*What do you wish to do?*


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 4, 2021)

Vela quickly casts a protection ritual for herself and Sura'ak before reaching into a pocket and handing over an item to Mirenia. "As promised, your amulet. Do let me know if you feel anything..._strange _after you wear it." Vela says with a bit of an enigmatic smile.

She looks over the Manor taking in it's decrepit appearance. "I have a spell that could gain us entry there-" She points to the upper story, " but it would only be able to take one of us. Perhaps we could use a rope to secure passage for the rest."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 4, 2021)

"I've always favored the front door," Addo suggests.  "Likely they'll hear us coming ether way and at least we can clearly see the terrain that way?"


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 4, 2021)

Gorrendux eyes the amulet Vela hands Mirenia curiously, but opts not to ask about it right now. There are Ghouls to destroy! Focusing his spirit, he looks at the creepy looking house ahead and watches the black birds flit here and there. Eager to engage Ghouls in mortal combat, Gorrendux uses his wand to cast _Magic Weapon_ on his cold iron longspear and walks over to the ruins of the servants' building just to the south to look around for trouble.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Gorrendux eyes the amulet Vela hands Mirenia curiously, but opts not to ask about it right now. There are Ghouls to destroy! Focusing his spirit, he looks at the creepy looking house ahead and watches the black birds flit here and there. Eager to engage Ghouls in mortal combat, Gorrendux uses his wand to cast _Magic Weapon_ on his cold iron longspear and walks over to the ruins of the servants' building just to the south to look around for trouble.


((Perception please))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2021)

Gorrendux looks around the ruined building but doesn't find anything of note or threatening. The crows caw at some distance but through the blur of dark feathers and motion, he suddenly catches glimpse of one of the crows without an eye... another with it's ribs showing up... but then, they are gone. ((K.Religion))

Other than that...from here, he doesn't see any movement on the windows but he could have swear there was a muffled wail coming from somewhere inside the house just now.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 4, 2021)

Pointing at the ravens, Gorrendux whisper-hisses to the others, "Do you see that? Those birds, there's something unnatural about them. By Pharasma's dagger, I think those birds are of the living dead. I could see some had injuries no living bird could survive. Be wary of those blackbirds, friends... and did you hear that? I swear.... I think I heard someone, or something, coming from the manor. Did you hear it? Like a... maybe a muffled howl?" Gorrendux inches closer to the house, using the crumbling walls as partial cover.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2021)

soulnova said:


> _*Part 4: The Misgivings*_​
> The route leading out to Foxglove Manor is a 3-mile hike along a narrow path that follows the Foxglove River from the covered bridge where it f lows under the Lost Coast Road to the dark sea cliffs overlooking the Varisian Gulf. Here, wild sea birds call out to a roaring ocean that churns hundreds of feet below. As the party near Foxglove Manor, it almost seems as if nature herself has become sick and twisted. Nettles and thorns grow more prominent, trees are leafless and bent, and even if you are well into autumn, the wind seems unnaturally cold and shrill as it whistles through the cliffside crags. The path slowly rises, bending around a steep corner in the cliffs, and then Foxglove Manor looms at the edge of the world. The strangely cold sea wind rises to a keening shriek as Foxglove Manor comes into view.
> 
> 
> ...


Mirenia has almost a sixth sense about their approach, using her wayfinder to keep close track of their movements. The far traveler is an old hand at moving about the area and is uncharacteristically silent on the way. Once they finally arrive, she takes a short moment to play *Triple Time* for *herself, Vela, Rose, Addo, and Gorrendux*, and cast *Heightened Awareness* on herself.

Bardic Inspiration 14/15; Spell Slots: 1st Level 4/5, 2nd Level 3/3


Foemidor said:


> Vela quickly casts a protection ritual for herself and Sura'ak before reaching into a pocket and handing over an item to Mirenia. "As promised, your amulet. Do let me know if you feel anything..._strange _after you wear it." Vela says with a bit of an enigmatic smile.
> 
> She looks over the Manor taking in it's decrepit appearance. "I have a spell that could gain us entry there-" She points to the upper story, " but it would only be able to take one of us. Perhaps we could use a rope to secure passage for the rest."


Mirenia takes the amulet from Vela and gives her a Look before putting it on. "I'm sure your handiwork speaks for itself. You have my thanks for producing an amulet that gives off no _strange_ qualities."


WorkingMoogle said:


> "I've always favored the front door," Addo suggests.  "Likely they'll hear us coming ether way and at least we can clearly see the terrain that way?"


"I thought the same," Mirenia agrees with Addo. She makes her way up towards the front door while scanning her way, before placing her hand on the front door and attempting to push it open.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2021)

Rose seems absolutely lost in thought as the group approaches the manor. It is hard for her to believe, at times, that humans live in places like this so separate from nature and the rest of the world in a completely different way than she was used to. There were those of her kind that lived in homes built of earth and plants, but most didn't come close to this scale. 

As Mirenia goes to push the door, it is as if something goes off in her head. *"Oh yes, Foxsocks. I had almost forgotten all about him." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2021)

The door doesn't budge. It's locked. It's made out of wood so it's just a matter of strike it a few times with your sword if you wish to break it down (a lot of noise, of course)... or take some time (20min) using carpentry to take it out of the frame.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2021)

ADDO SMASH- for about a minute until the door is splintered.




B2
The sound of the house straining and creaking gives this long, high-ceilinged room an additional sense of age and decay. The place smells damp, the unpleasant tinge of mold lacing the air as surely as it stains the wooden floor, walls, and furniture in pallid patches. Moldering trophies hang on the wall to the northeast in the entry way: a boar, a bear, a firepelt cougar, and a stag, yet they pale in comparison to the monster on display in the center of the room. Here crouches a twelve-foot-long creature with the body of a lion, a scorpion’s tail fitted with dozens of razor barbs, huge batlike wings, and a deformed humanoid face.

Briefly, you can hear muffled sobbing somewhere upstairs.

Gorrendux, you also get a momentary whiff of burning hair and flesh in this room. It passes rather quickly.


B3
Ahead of the manticore entry, a rather gruesome antique—what appears to be a mummified monkey head—hangs on the northern wall here, its tiny mouth gaping. A bellpull extends from the monkey’s gaping mouth. But most strangely a ratty throw rug partially obscures a foul stain of dark-colored mold on the floor.

*[Perception Checks]*



B4
At the back, you can make a mahogany table surrounded by chairs. Twin fireplaces loom to the west, while to the east, stained-glass windows obscure what could have been a breathtaking view of the Lost Coast. Each window depicts a monster rising out of smoke pouring from a seven-sided box. From north to south are depicted a gnarled tree with an enraged face, an immense hook-beaked bird with sky-blue and gold plumage, a winged centaurlike creature with a lion’s lower body and a snarling woman’s upper torso, and a deep blue squidlike creature with evil red eyes.


It was an unusual design choice to fit the rooms with arguably the best view of the Lost Coast with windows one cannot see through. These images must be of great importance.

*
[K.Arcana checks]*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 5, 2021)

Addo enters cautiously with his shield held high.  Once it's clear the manticore isn't going to leap to attack -- if it's clear the manticore isn't going to leap to attack -- he signals to the others it's safe to enter.

(Perception: 11+4=15)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2021)

Addo doesn't see anything particularly threatening. 

It is clear the place is in dire need of extensive renovations. Several areas appear as if some kind of work was started to replace the walls but there's only a few tools and half cut planks scattered in the floor. Whoever was working on them never truly finished. They have gathered dust.

From what Gorrendux remembers when he talked with the Carpenter's Guild, Aldern hadn't come to them in several months now, hearing that he had to bring someone for Magnimar to continue the work but they never saw any progress from afar.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2021)

@Foemidor 


Vela note that the runes on the box in the stained glass are necromancy-related, that the monsters seem not to be emerging from the boxes but rather being drawn in, and that their snarling visages express not rage, but rather fear.

A treant, a roc, a sphinx, and a kraken.

Vela knows some materials from these creature are in fact used to create a Lich's phylactery.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 5, 2021)

Gulping loudly, the undead-hunter Half-Orc swallows his fear, or tries to, and crosses the threshold into the menacing old house. He eyes the stuffed manticore suspiciously, then looks carefully at the bizarre stained glass. Flaring his nostrils and blinking his eyes, he keeps his nose and peepers open scanning for threats of harm. ((If a minute has passed, he will recast _Magic Weapon_.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2021)

@Cardboard Tube Knight 
Rose can tell that the stain under the rug is about 10 feet across, a swirling pattern of dark blue, sickly green, and black mold that grows in a spiral. At a closer inspection it looks almost like a bird’seye view of a spiraling staircase descending downward, with each step littered with skulls and bones.


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 5, 2021)

Vela follows in after Gorrendux. The elf seems almost casual as she explores the manor. "Rather ghastly place, isn't it?" She comments as she leans towards the manticore to inspect it. 

She arrives at the back and stops, frowning in thought as she spots the window. The wizard reaches into a sleeve of her robe and withdraws a tome, flipping through its pages quickly. Her eyes widen and she snaps the book close. She once more casts her gaze onto the window. "Kraken, Sphinx, Roc, and Treant. All of those would make good reagents for a phylactery."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2021)

Mirenia is immediately put off by the interior of the place, stepping in lightly with Addo's go ahead and her own shield raised as well. Though she glances towards the windows, her gaze ultimately ends up on the rug masking the strange pattern of mold. She attempts to cast *Mage Hand* to lift five pounds of the carpet's corner up to peer beneath it.

"A cruel interest to keep, but I hardly believe we've a lich to worry about," Mirenia notes absently. Or if they did, this was going to be a _very_ grim trip.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2021)

Mirenia removes the carpet, revealing clearly the strange spiral. It doesn't look like the wood it self in that area has been tampered with. 


Do you open one of the doors?


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 6, 2021)

"Phylactery? Black leather box with holy writings inside, you can strap it on your arm? What's so concerning about that?" the holy man wonders aloud quietly as he keeps pace with Mirenia. He approaches the door to the south and tries to give it a listen. He gestures to the stragglers to join him.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 6, 2021)

"Iomedae will provide to see us through this," Addo says calmly.  "If we are through here let's check the rest of the floor before proceeding up."  The sobbing was a concern but given what they had been told about this place it was prudent to approach with caution.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2021)

Addo opens the door and reveals a narrow windowless hallway. He hears faint scratching on the second room to the north.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2021)

Vela uses Detect Magic and realizes the monkey head is magical. The rope on it's mouth serves as if it had an Alarm spell of sort. It's proximity to the dinning room might indicate it was used to call for dinner. 

Other than that, the spiral of the floor gives faint necromantic aura, but no other effects she can tell.

And when she checks the Manticore, she notices some of the fur is starting to smoke. Before she can react, the manticore lurches to sudden life, its face shifting to resemble an angry human woman and its fur erupting into flame. She looks behind her with rage and her tail strikes against Gorrendux but swings widely, leaving little embers that dissipate behind her. Gorrendux could feel heat of the fire close to his neck... and just like that the figure returns to it's normal, static, form.

K. Local
K. Religion


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 6, 2021)

Spooked by the sudden burst of action and heat from the seemingly stuffed manticore, Gorrendux startles. "Did you see that!?" he shouts. Backing away from the taxidermy beast, he forgets himself, stepping over the spiral and deeper into the Misgivings...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2021)

Gorrendux knows this is a haunt. As such, he knows they are vulnerable to positive energy just like regular undead.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 7, 2021)

His eyes widen, and the Cleric says, "Aha, I know what this is. It's a haunt. This is literally a haunted house! Holy energy, sometimes called positive energy, ought to work well to suppress, or perhaps destroy, a haunt." He will channel positive energy for *12 damage*.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 7, 2021)

Mirenia turns on the sudden burst of movement, clearly expecting a fight...but calms herself once she realizes Gorrendux has things under control. The bard gives a quiet sigh of relief, reflecting on the monstrosity.

(Taking 10 with Loremaster on K. Local for 22 total.)

Then she moves to one of the other doors to throw it open and peer inside for any other suspicious activity or traps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2021)

Nothing happens when Gorrendux steps on the spiral. The energy of his channel energy sweeps through the room and hits the manticore. Some smoke dissipates from it. There are no more reactions from it... The haunt is neutralized. It would usually "reset" in a day until whatever is keeping the energy bound to this place is dealt with.

Mirenia recognizes the face of that woman as Cyralie Foxglove's... Aldern's mother. From the recount of events from the older sisters (Aldern was too much in shock), Cyralie attempted to burn down the house, but only managed to destroy the servant's quarters before her husband killed her and then he committed suicide on the second floor.

Mirenia opens the door to the south.

This cozy-looking drawing room is marred by the unnatural dampness and the thick sheets of mold that cling to the curtains over the southern window.  For a brief moment, Mirenia sees the reflection on the window of a lonely forlorn young woman that looks much like her standing at her side.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2021)

Addo opens the door to the north in the hallway.

This oak-paneled chamber must have once been breathtaking, but is a sad sight now—the floorboards are warped with moisture and the paneling scratched and spotted with mold. A grand piano, its surface splotchy and keys warped, leans tiredly in the southeast corner. The keys of the piano seem unnaturally decayed, as if it had been standing unattended here for decades. Do you enter the room?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2021)

This is a simple washroom. An ancient metal washtub stands to the north, a ring of mildew crusting its inner surface. A strange, furtive scratching comes from inside the tub.

A rat has fallen into the tub in this room and cannot escape. The creature is a horrific and pitiful sight, a blind, tumor-heavy wretch. When the door open you can see its head turning to your direction but you are pretty sure it has no eyes left.

It begins shrieking in a frenzy, it's mouth salivating, attempting to climb up to reach you... but it cannot get over yet.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 8, 2021)

Unnerved by the sudden sound of the shrieking rat, Gorrendux lashes out nervously, impaling the bulky rodent in a single stab. Gurgling, it dies on the tip of his spear, dark blood splashed across the dusty tub's porcelain surface. "I put it out of its misery. That was no normal rat... look at the horrid lesions and tumors upon its flesh," Gorrendux whispers loudly.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2021)

The rat dies easily.  Some part of its belly are covered with that strange black mold.

Mirenia hears the faint sound of piano music coming from B7.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 8, 2021)

Mirenia opens the door to the room with her free hand, stepping in and looking around for the source of the music curiously.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2021)

The music comes actually from inside the piano in the room, but it sounds as if it was so far away. Suddenly, the keys start to sound on their own and Mirenia is swept in a series of pirouettes by someone dancing through this chamber. 

A woman. The woman she saw the reflection of. A young Varisian woman that looks... a lot like her. The music is a popular varisian folklore song but sounds discordant. She looks happy, vibrant, joyful... but Mirenia feels she's losing her own strength to this vision. 

You may attempt a will save to resist the dance or -1 STR for each round the music.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 8, 2021)

The songstress immediately freezes, closing her eyes to concentrate...and then taking a deep breath, letting the music run its course to avoid being swept in its current. Her brow furrows as she looks at the woman she'd seen in the mirror.

*#Will Save*: 1d20 (3) + 12 *Total*: 15

"I...miss, who are you? You seem familiar..."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2021)

The woman stops, startled in confusion that her dancing companion is gone from her grasp. She steps back in horror looking at the ground. She looks back up at Mirenia with fear and her face starts to decay. _"We were just dancing- I swear-"_ she says desperately.

Suddenly her neck starts to darken into an angry blue-black bruise. Her eyes bulge and water, her mouth twists in pain as if she was invisibly strangled... until she crumbles away into rot in front of Mirenia.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 9, 2021)

As the image crumbles to dust, Gorrendux opens the door from the washroom into the music room, a confused look on his face. "Mirenia? I thought I heard a voice in here?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 9, 2021)

Mirenia shakes her head. "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to. Hold on are-" She gasps quietly, eyes widening as the specter of a woman begins to crumble and decay. As the ephemeral vision fades entirely, she takes a step back, nearly bumping into Gorrendux. "There was a woman but...I think it was just...ah..." She clears her throat, shaking her head. "Was nothing. Just another trick of this house. We shouldn't spend too much time here..."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2021)

Mirenia moves back to the sewing room and opens the other door.

This library features two chairs, one of which lies on its side, before a stone fireplace. A traditional Varisian scarf, its reds and golds contrasting with the drab palette of the room, is draped over the side of the fallen chair. A stone bookend, carved to look like a praying angel with butterfly wings, lies on its side in the fireplace itself.

Perception Check


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2021)

A splash of dried blood stains the back of the northernmost chair. The bookend has dried blood too, as well as clots of brown hair, and bits of bone where one of the wings used to be.

The floor in the northern end looks cleaner than the rest of the room... as if there had been a carpet or a rug that was removed.


Suddenly a horrific female shriek fills the room as the scarf flies into the air to wrap around Mirenia's neck. As it does, it shows you the visage of a furious Aldern Foxglove, his eyes glowing with a hint of unnatural green, using the scarf to choke you to death.

Will Save and Fort Save, please.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 11, 2021)

Mirenia backed out of the piano room to return to the sewing room. Stepping inside she's mindful of where she steps before moving to the door at the far end. As she steps inside her brow furrows, gaze drawn to the corner of the room that looks like it has uprooted carpet. This scrutiny is quickly cut short however, as another one of the spooky traps lying in wait catch her off guard. The bard's eyes widen as she begins to panic with her voice restricted, taking a step back and wrestling with the possessed fabric...

*#Will Save*: 1d20 (*1*) + 9 *Total*: 10

*#Fortitude Save, HP*: 1d20 (14) + 13 *Total*: 27


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2021)

Mirenia becomes paralyzed with fear as she loses her sense of self and believes she's become the dancing woman. 

_Aldern has returned drunk home and has just found you with the carpenter... too close together, smiling too much at each other. The man's body lies in the ground before you. Aldern struck him from behind with the angel bookend. Why is he doing this?? Strangling you with your own scarf. He's been an overly jealous and controlling husband, yes, but this is...???  His eyes glow unnaturally. You try to make a sound. Try to make him stop. But you can't breathe.

How could he? After all he claimed to love you?

The room turns dark. A dark presence grows stronger. 

The love you had turns to bitter hate as you are filled with an overwhelming anger and sorrow that you couldn't dance one more time under Desna's moon and stars. Aldern has stolen that option along with the last of your air... _

Mirenia feels herself fallback into darkness but catches herself quickly and she comes back to her senses before it's too late. The scarf falls limply behind her. 

She still feels the scarf's damage around her neck. ((-12 nonlethal damage))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 11, 2021)

The Varisian gasps in shock and panic as she regains control of her body and senses. She immediately drops the scarf, taking a quick step and looking around. Her breathing continues to lance out quickly as she settles down, touches her throat, and nods once, attempting to regain her composure. Coming to a kneel, she picks up the scarf again, inspecting it intently as her hands smooth over the fabric. "I'm sorry, sister. Gods bless you, whoever you were..."

Loremaster (K. Local): 10 + 11 = Total 21


----------



## soulnova (Oct 11, 2021)

A varisian's scarf is a personal item, often worked on for years with traditional symbols of good luck or depicting one's life events. Mirenia realizes this was a family relic, usually passed down to the first born when they are married for abundance and good luck. 

Mirenia can identify the family this one came from. One of many wandering families who haven't yet settled in towns. Their spirits are still too free to stay in one place. She recalls hearing the rumors that someone's daughter had married a "young noble" some time early this year. Iesha... that was her name. Ieasha and this young man had fallen madly in love and married within the week of meeting. He promised to give her everything he owned. It would appear she was certainly _living the life_, because last time someone went to look for her, her husband claimed she was traveling the world, visiting the city of Absalom... Truly, what any Varisian would love to do.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 12, 2021)

Mirenia's brow knits tighter and tighter as she begins to stand, clutching the scarf against her chest as her eyes close. She hums out a few melodic notes of mourning before murmuring a prayer to Desna in Varisian. She carefully cleans (Prestidigitation) and mends (Mending) the scarf before folding it up and carefully placing it into her satchel. Afterwards, she wanders back out to join the others in somber silence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 12, 2021)

Rose has missed most of the antics and happenings going on with the others as she takes time to study the manticore. Was it real, or just good craftsmanship? She had heard of hunters performing taxidermy in unorthodox ways to stick together several creatures to make a more fearsome one. She studies the thing for a long moment, and given the way that the dead keep coming back to life she tries to recall if anything about her training with the undead might clue her in as to whether or not this thing is some elaborate trap that is going to wake up and go berserk. 

*Perception:* 1d20 (14) + 13
*Total: 27 *
(+2 if there's anything undead related about this particular thing)

She keeps her bow clutched close at hand, feeling somewhat airy and light--getting used to different armor was always a bit weird for her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 12, 2021)

Once it's clear Mirenia is safe Addo will explore the last room down the hall (B5).


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose has missed most of the antics and happenings going on with the others as she takes time to study the manticore. Was it real, or just good craftsmanship? She had heard of hunters performing taxidermy in unorthodox ways to stick together several creatures to make a more fearsome one. She studies the thing for a long moment, and given the way that the dead keep coming back to life she tries to recall if anything about her training with the undead might clue her in as to whether or not this thing is some elaborate trap that is going to wake up and go berserk.
> 
> *Perception:* 1d20 (14) + 13
> *Total: 27 *
> ...



The creature is real. Someone hunted it years ago. A good hunter at that. There manticore and the trophy heads on the walls seem in better shape that the house itself. Newer.  They were likely hunted and prepared between 15 and 20 years ago. The assortment of animals gives Rose the feeling whoever it was, it was an accomplished hunter. 

Of the undead... She is sure the movement and the fire it produced were real, but Gorrendux's positive channel energy has neutralized whatever it made it react.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2021)

EvilMoogle said:


> Once it's clear Mirenia is safe Addo will explore the last room down the hall (B5).




This dusty room features a long couch caked with white sheets of wispy fungus. Eddies of dust skitter along the warped floorboards as if caught up by a slight breeze, yet no wind is noticeable in the air. 

Perception Check please.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2021)

As Addo doesn't find anything of note. He crosses the room to the other door to come out to the dining room... but as soon as he brushes against the swirling dust...

He gets the flash of a memory. A woman's memory filled with worry about what her husband might be doing on those late nights spent in the basement. She desperately paces in front of the chimney trying to figure out what to do. "Mommy?" a little fearful voice is heard behin her. "What's happening?"


An instant later, Addo is suddenly convinced that Vela is his young daughter and he develops a powerful urge to escape the house... something terrible is about to happen, you must get her out of here! QUICK! LEAVE! BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!


Will Save or you'll have to run back to grab her and leave the house the immediately, dragging her along if you must.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 12, 2021)

Addo's step pauses in mid-stride as the memory washes over him.  Calmly he compartmentalizes his mind, "listening" to the memory.  He could empathize with the woman's plight, fear for children would overcome most anything else.

"Be at peace," he say quietly.  "We will find the truth and give you rest."  If there's no other reaction he'll continue through the room towards the remaining room.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2021)

The first floor has been completely explored, the group reconvenes.

There's a second and a third floor left... as well as the basement.

There are two stairs going up, one going down.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2021)

Gorrendux moves to the second floor with the others. Each step of the stairs creaks loudly announcing your arrival to the second floor but it appears nothing reacts. 

The hallway turns around to the north, you left, lined with several doors to what you assume to be bedrooms. All of them are closed. Nothing is heard from the other side.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2021)

Gorrendux opens the door to findit to be the other staircase...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2021)

Addo will backtrack to the door on the left and open it when everyone is in position.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2021)

This bedroom features a child-sized bed, a chair next to a toy box, and a looming stone fireplace big enough for a child to get lost in. 

You can hear hushed whispers coming from under the bed.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2021)

*"Could it be a child or is it some kind of witchcraft?" *

Rose moves forward to check the bed, but instead bending down to check it she tries to push the bed back with her foot while keeping her bow at the ready. 

*STR: *
1d20 (11) + 1
*Total: 12*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2021)

Rose pushes the bed away, only to reveal three scared children, two human girls and a small boy huddled together.
_"Quick! Hide!" _the older girl whispers in terror and motions her beside them reaching and touching Rose's foot.

Rose suddenly has a vision.

-

She's the girl... she's convinced that her parents are trying to kill each other, and that whichever of them survives will be coming to kill you next.  You glance at the hallway beyond the door with worry seeing your mother, wielding a torch trying to burn the walls, and your father, festering with tumors and wielding a long knife. They scream at each other and they start to attack the other. "IM GOING TO BURN IT! YOU CANT STOP ME!" she yells, eyes wild. "YOU BITCH!" he yells, but there's something wrong with his voice. It doesn't sound like papa...

_"Zeeva, Aldern, quick, under the bed!"_ she hushes her siblings under her brother's bed.
_"Sendeli, I'm scared," _Aldern sniffles shaking huddled against her._ "What do we do-?"_
She desperately covers both their mouths as they begin to sob._ "Shh... Shhh..."_

You hear the sound of the fight, things breaking... shrieks she wished she could cover her ears but she has to make sure her younger siblings don't make a  loud noise. Then there's a moment of tense silence. Her eyes are wide. Is it over? Could they run? Could they get out? Run to the town?? And suddenly...

"Cy- Cyralie? what... oh gods... OH GODS! NO! NO!" He screams and cries in despair. You can hear him rushing back into the master bedroom and shutting the door closed behind him as he continues to scream.

"Now, now!" the girl orders her siblings and they rush out... running down the stairs towards the exit, never turning back, even if the screams end suddenly.

-

Rose blinks and she's back in her own skin. No children. She feels a shiver down her spine... but other than that... she's fine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 14, 2021)

Rose stands there for a second. 

*"It's ghosts. Ghosts or fey, they are always playing tricks like these." *Confusion plays across Rose's face.

*'I saw a husband and wife fighting, he was turning to kill her and she was trying to set the place on fire," *she explains. *"It's not clear why, but I think I was a child and we ran away." *


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2021)

Only Rose saw the children. They are no where to be seen now.

The group proceeds to the double doors on the left and Addo opens the door.

A stone fireplace sits in the northwestern portion of this chamber. Paintings hang on the walls to the north and south, each covered over with a thick sheet of dusty cobwebs that obscures its subject from view. There's another set of double doors at the other side of the room.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2021)

As you cross the room, you are able to get a better look of the paintings. 

Each painting bears a plaque that identifies those pictured within.

The three to the north depict Vorel and Kasanda Foxglove and their daughter Lorey. Vorel is a tall, middleaged man with long dark hair, a clean-shaven face, and dark blue noble’s clothes, while Kasanda is a stern-faced brunette woman with wisps of gray in her short hair and
a flowing blue dress. The five to the south show Traver and Cyralie Foxglove, their son Aldern, and their two daughters Sendeli and Zeeva. Traver, like Vorel, is tall and thin, but with an even narrower face and a thin mustache. Cyralie is a young woman with long red hair and an impish smile.


Just as Addo open the door to the Master Bedroom, suddenly the temperature in the room drops dramatically. Breath frosts in the air and fingers of rime slither across the walls. The figures depicted in the portraits suddenly shift from paintings of living people to those of dead folk. Kasanda and Lorey slump into misshapen, tumor-ridden corpses. Traver grows pale as a long cut opens in his throat and blood washes down over his chest. Cyralie blackens and chars, and her arms, legs, and back twist as if broken in dozens of places. Little Aldern’s flesh darkens with rot, his hair falls out, and he deforms into a ghoul-like monster. Both Sendeli’s and Zeeva’s portraits frost over but otherwise remain unchanged. Vorel’s entire portrait, frame and all, erupts into a sudden explosion of fungus and tumorous growth. This wave of fungus and disease washes over the entire room.


You can attempt to neutralize the manifestation before it runs its course with positive energy.

Otherwise, I'll need a fort save from everyone except Mirenia.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2021)

Mirenia moves to the upper right corner door and opens it.

This entire bedroom is caked with a thick, spongy layer of dark green, blue, and black mold.

She hears whispers inside, a little girls' voice, quivering with fear, ask, “_What’s on your face, mommy?”_

Do you enter the room?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 16, 2021)

She's somewhat used to this by now, and so decides to begin singing quietly, entering the room. (Mirenia uses one Round of *Countersong* as she enters the room. Also knows when an Illusion spell or spell like ability is used within 60 feet of her.

"What's wrong, little one?" she sings to the moldy walls and child's voice.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 16, 2021)

In the master bedroom, Gorrendux's heart begins to race when he sees the frost start to expand across the room's walls. When he notices the toadstools and fuzzy mold burst forth from the painting of the middle-aged man with long dark hair, the Cleric knows he has little time to react. "Pharasma protect us!" Gorrendux shouts as he summons a blast of holiness, inflicting *13 positive energy damage*.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2021)

Gorrendux moves to B15 (the master bedroom) as he uses his channel energy to hit the manifestation in B7 (gallery), neutralizing it before it can release a cloud of fungus and disease upon them. 

As he takes a breath he looks at the rest of the master bedroom. This once fine chamber has been destroyed. The bed is smashed, mattress torn apart, walls gouged as if by knives, chairs hacked apart, and paintings on the walls torn to pieces—with one exception. A portrait hanging on the northwest wall seems to be untouched, although it hangs backward, its unseen subject facing the wall.

Gorrendux hears a whisper echo in his head, the voice of a woman scolding him. _"Just what do you do in damp below?" _He suddenly feels dizzy, a headache taking a hold to his mind with a flash of anger. He quickly identifies it as another manifestation about to take place.

He has a chance to neutralize it as well with positive energy or I'll require a will save from him.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2021)

Hidden Nin said:


> She's somewhat used to this by now, and so decides to begin singing quietly, entering the room. (Mirenia uses one Round of *Countersong* as she enters the room. Also knows when an Illusion spell or spell like ability is used within 60 feet of her.
> 
> "What's wrong, little one?" she sings to the moldy walls and child's voice.



Mirenia sees to see a form made out of the mold and fungus. A little girl without eyes. "Mommy!" she shrieks looking at her.

Mirenia feels the skin of her face itch. She sees a tangle mess of lichens, tumors a boils sprout out of her face...

*Will Save, this is a mind-affecting effect*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2021)

The vision, while upsetting, can't take hold in her mind and fades away along with the sudden compulsion to _claw at her face._


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 16, 2021)

Mirenia's expression tightens as she realizes she had walked into another dangerous haunt, but settles once she's managed to see through it. A moment later she begins to look around the room for anything out of place beneath the mold or under any beds.

*#Perception*: 1d20 (11) + 12 *Total*: 23


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2021)

The room seems mostly empty. She assumes this was a guest room of sorts as Aldern's room as clearly decorated to be a child's room. 

But... 

She hears the floor slightly creaking in the room above. There's also brief female sobbing. Someone IS there.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 17, 2021)

"What do I do in a damp below? What on Golarion does that mean?" Gorrendux grumbles at the voice of an unseen old woman. "Bah, the rest of you, stay back outta this here bedroom. I'll search it," he warns as he looks around. Presuming he has resisted this latest haunt, he'll try to Take 20 if possible to search (2 minutes) for a result of *Perception 24*.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2021)

Gorrendux resists the urge of killing the nearest female and proceeds to search through the room. Everything is a mess and the only thing of note is the painting turned around. He checks it... only to find out that is the portrait of a young varisian woman in a pensive pose. The resemblance to Mirenia is great. Other than that, it's a fine looking piece of art, in case he wishes to carry it and sell it later...

​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 17, 2021)

Mirenia stifles what she was about to say before deciding to look through more rooms and then report back to the others. Leaving that room behind, she silently moves to the next door on the floor to crack it open and peer inside, humming to herself. (Using another Round of Bardic Performance; Inspire Courage. 14/17 Rounds left.)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2021)

Mirenia sees this is the upstairs bathroom... 

An iron tub sits in the middle of this room, the floorboards around it sagging with the tub’s weight. 

Perception check.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2021)

Vela opens door 1 and sees a set of stairs going to the attic. Nothing happens... so she opens door 2.

The furniture in this bedroom, while dusty and unkempt, does not exhibit any major signs of water or mold damage. The one exception is a dark stain on the desk near the fireplace.  She would have to enter the room if she wishes to check it closely with perception.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 18, 2021)

Plucking the fancy painting off of the wall, Gorrendux leaves the bedroom and catches up with Mirenia. "*Mirenia*, please take a look at this artwork I found over there in that bedroom. Um, I think no one should enter that bedroom, by the by. That bedroom is clearly haunted, like most of this place, but I think it could induce violence between us, so best we stay out."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 18, 2021)

Mirenia takes a step back from the bathroom, avoiding setting off that particular trap for now, before she looks in surprise at the painting he's found. "This is Iesha Foxglove...I believe her ghost haunts this house, among others..." she tells him quietly. "If at all possible, we should attempt returning these things to her. I believe I heard movement in the attic above...and if anyone were to enter the bathroom, it would collapse beneath their weight." She looks towards the last set of double doors, then glances at Gorrendux.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 18, 2021)

"Collapse?" Gorrendux says while craning his neck to look at the haunted washroom and the heavy bathtub. He says to *Mirenia*, "Okay, so there's a ghost upstairs we need to destroy? By Pharasma's will, I've heard of ghosts and learnt a bit about them, but never battled such powerful undead before. You think this art will serve as suitable bait to lure it into a trap?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2021)

If Gorrendux and Addo open the last door with Mirenia...

This large room features two padded chairs and a long couch facing a wide alcove lined with stained glass windows. These windows depict a diverse array of animals and plants—from north to south are a large pale and ghostly scorpion, a gaunt man holding out his arms as a dozen bats hang from him, a moth with a strange skull-like pattern on its wings, a tangle of dull green plants with bellshaped flowers, and a young maiden sitting astride a well in a forest while a spindly spider the size of a dog descends along a string of webbing above her.


*Perception
K.Arcane*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2021)

Mirenia identifies all five of the subjects in the windows as classic spell components for powerful necromancy magic (scorpion venom, vampire’s breath, the tongues of deathwing moths, belladonna, and the heart of a maiden slain by poison).

Other than that... she notices this room is perhaps one of the few areas who had been actually fully renovated. The floor boards look "new" even if they a bit dusty as if the room hasn't been in use for several weeks. There's no apparent manifestation from this room... so far.

Having checked almost all of the rooms, you are left with the unexplored study with the desk with a dark stain on it's side and the stairs leading to the attic. 

Vela hasn't actually entered the study. She feels a shiver down her back, almost as if the desk seems to be awaiting ominously for someone. 

@Foemidor @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 18, 2021)

Vela stares flatly at the desk as she rummages through her pouch for a coin. With a flick and a slap the coin lands on *Tails. *She reaches a hand into a different pouch on her hip only to pull back sharply with an annoyed glare marring her face. A long moment passes before she lets out an even longer sigh and enters the room to check the desk.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2021)

As she approaches the desk to examine, Vela  shudders and is suddenly overwhelmed with the conviction that she has just killed the person she loves most.

_"What... oh gods... OH GODS! NO! NO!"
You saw your beloved's stabbed and burning body fall to the cliff rocks below. You did that. Why? WHY!? 
It's him. It's HIM. The spirit in the house. He made you do it.
Even now you feel his influence trying to assert control of your body and mind again.
No.
No. 
You will deny him.
Your last act of defiance..._


Overwhelmed with despair and the conviction that _this is the only way_, she moves to the desk, retrieves what appears to be a silver-handled dagger from it, and tries to cut her own throat.

Will save to resist compulsion as in dominate person or *do a coup-de-grace on yourself.*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2021)

Vela passes her save... and resists the compulsion. She looks down at her hand, and instead of the silver dagger, she's holding a broken jagged piece of wood from the desk, stained with old dry blood.

All rooms of this floor have been explored/manifested. Do you proceed to the attic?


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 19, 2021)

Gorrendux watches Vela shudder and react to whatever she just experienced. Nodding grimly, Gorrendux starts walking up the old stairs to the attic above...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2021)

Mirenia looks around at the others, her expression falling. "I believe Iesha's ghost may be waiting upstairs," she explains. "I think she's tormented by what Aldern did to her and the...ah, dark influences of this house. She may be initially hostile, but I honestly believe it may be possible to reassure her of our intentions and calm her without violence if we are honest and true in our intentions..."


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 19, 2021)

Gorrendux looks at Mirenia dumbfounded. "Beg your pardon, *Mirenia*. I'm not sure I understand. You want to parley with a ghost?" he asks incredulously. The thought simply had never occurred to the devout Pharasmin.

Meanwhile, he opens the door next to him.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

A large number of wooden planks, rope, and other repair supplies are stored here. The ceiling above sags noticeably; in several areas patches of the sky above are visible. It would appear it was in the middle of some renovations but it has been left as if for a while now.


Assuming the others want to head directly to the last door where the sobbing can be heard more clearly now...

This room is unnaturally cold and damp; an old armoire stands near the east wall. The ceiling slopes down to only four feet high to the northeast, leaving little room for a small window. A full-size mirror in a dark wooden frame of coiling roses leans against these bricks, angled toward the tiny window... the light from it shines over the body of a woman slumped on the floor. 

That body...  looks pretty physical to be a ghost. She seems to react to the party opening the door, her pale face and white milky eyes turning slightly in their direction, but then she shudders, recoils and gives a long pained wail when she sees her reflection in the mirror.

K.Religion checks
Perception/Diplomacy?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

Vela enters the room, while trying to keep some space between her and the crying woman. She... looks at her and... she's really sure the woman is certainly Iesha Foxglove. And she's dead. 

Vela has heard of this type of undead before. _*Revenants.* _A vengeful undead born of violent death.

Fueled by hatred and a need for vengeance, a revenant rises from the grave to hunt and kill its murderer. Devoid of any compassion, emotion, or logic, a revenant has but one purpose, and cannot rest until it has found vengeance.

When confronted with its reflection or any object that was important to it in life, a revenant must resist to avoid becoming overwhelmed with self-pity. This condition renders the revenant helpless, and lasts until the revenant is attacked or sees its murderer. If a revenant resists becoming overwhelmed, the revenant becomes obsessed with the source that triggered the saving throw and does everything it can to destroy it, reacting to the trigger as if the trigger were its murderer. 

A revenant’s existence is fueled by its hatred for its murderer. As long as the murderer exists, the revenant exists. They can feel their presence as if they had locate object.

As far it would seem. Aldern left her body here after her murder... but you don't know if he placed the mirror this way purposely or it was just a stroke of luck on his part. It has kept the body from raising to look for him.


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 19, 2021)

Vela appraises the sobbing woman as her eyes shift to the mirror near her. After a few moments of thought she slowly backs out of the room and turns to the rest of the party explaining her findings.

[Vela tells the party Iesha's identity and all properties of revenants she knows]

"There may be an opportunity here." A sly grin graces her lips at the thought of it "Calming may not be an option, but perhaps we could make use of that thirst for vengeance. With that mirror out of the way she would all but lead us to _Aldern." _The name is spit out as her fist clenches around a bloodied shard of wood in her grip

"After he's dealt with the Revenant would cease functioning. Aldern undone by the consequences of his actions and the revenant's spirit finally being allowed to rest in peace. Quite the poetic ending, is it not?"


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 19, 2021)

Scratching his chin, Gorrendux shrugs and says, "I thought I knew a thing or two about hunting undead, but it sounds like I still have a lot to learn. I didn't appreciate there were so many different types of living dead, among other things. I know not whether this is wise or foolish, but *Vela* you sound confident in this gambit..." He hems and haws a bit. "But I will stand ready to obliterate this thing if it steps out of line."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 19, 2021)

Rose will back track into the hall and open the first door. she comes to, trying find a way to cut through and give herself space and a place to fight from.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 19, 2021)

Mirenia listens intently to Vela's proposed strategy, head bowed slightly and hands clasped behind her back. It is difficult for her to even look at Iesha for very long, much less stay in the room. Taking a deep breath, she steps out.

"I...agree with that plan," she says reluctantly. "But we should secure the attic first and open the remaining doors before we try to let her seek Sir Foxglove out."

To that end, she moves to the end of the hall to open that door as well.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose will back track into the hall and open the first door. she comes to, trying find a way to cut through and give herself space and a place to fight from.



Rose opens the door to find an old store room filled with old furniture, moldy linens and empty crates. There's nothing of value here. If she wished, she can open the other doors in this side of the hallway to find pretty much the same... except the room in the east corner. That one has an old bed and a few empty cabinets covered in webs.




Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia listens intently to Vela's proposed strategy, head bowed slightly and hands clasped behind her back. It is difficult for her to even look at Iesha for very long, much less stay in the room. Taking a deep breath, she steps out.
> 
> "I...agree with that plan," she says reluctantly. "But we should secure the attic first and open the remaining doors before we try to let her seek Sir Foxglove out."
> 
> To that end, she moves to the end of the hall to open that door as well.



Shelves of books line the walls of this room, interspersed with curious objects such as skulls fitted with stubs of candles, tribal fetishes, and decorative scroll cases. An empty birdcage lies near the southern wall beside a small desk and a fine leather chair. Statues and sculptures grin from all corners of the room.

Perception check...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2021)

Mirenia can tell that several of these hunting trophies and souvenirs can fetch a high price with the right collectors, but then...

The small window opens with a strong wind. A book on the desk starts flipping it's pages furiously.

Dozens of memories of expeditions, sea voyages, and travels to exotic locales race through Mirenia's mind, remnants of Traver Foxglove’s journeys before he settled down here in Varisia. As the memories build momentum, they become increasingly infused with a sense of bitter disappointment and regret, and Mirenia becomes increasingly aware that she is now receiving memories that never were, memories of fantastic discoveries she could have made had she not chosen to settle down with a shrill harpy of a wife.

Thoughts enter her mind, almost as if the house itself is whispering to her ear:

_You are here. And for what? She hates it here anyway. She doesn't understand. She doesn't even like you teaching the boy to hunt. You should teach him anyway... you should bring him to the basement. Yes... you should bring him. Soon.  _

No... wait. That's not right. There's no room to teach him to shoot. Why would I bring Aldern there?

The darkness of the house grows more oppressive, angry of this refusal...  the memories grow bitter and culminate in an overwhelming sense of depression and loss...

Will save or take 1d6 wis damage (this is a necromantic effect)


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 20, 2021)

Unaware of what Mirenia is experiencing, Gorrendux gets ready to open the last door up here in the attic...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2021)

Addo and Gorrendux open the last door of this floor... to reveal what once was an observatory.

A desk and a chair sit in the middle of this drafty room. Chimneys rise to the west, while to the east, two intricate stained-glass windows are set into the wall. The northern window depicts a dark-haired woman with pale skin, large green eyes, and a black-and-red gown; with both hands she wields a jagged iron staff. The southern window’s lower half has been broken and patched with canvas; what remains of its upper half depicts a handsome man dressed in regal finery and a crown of ivory and jade. Small scorch marks mar the wood near the broken window. A battered and ruined telescope lies on its side near the desk and a large trap door in the roof has been tied shut by several lengths of rope.

Addo starts feeling hot... and he can smell the scent of burning hair and flesh. He looks down as he sees flames coming out from under his armor. For a moment, he's overwhelmed with panic and feels like the only way to put out the flames is... to jump through the unbroken window into the rocky surf 300ft below in hopes of hitting water... 

But he resists the urge through sheer will. He knows too well, it would also mean his demise. He opens his eyes again, and the flames are gone. 

The others didn't notice anything weird. 


((K.History to identify the figures on the windows.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 20, 2021)

Addo mutters something under his breath about knowing the 'create water' orison then relays the experience to the others, if they wish to enter.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2021)

Vela is familiar with the unsavory figures depicted in the stained windows...

The northern window depicts Arazni, the Harlot Queen of Geb, while the southern one depicts Socorro, the Butcher of Carrion Hill.

Arazni was once a Herald of Aroden, fallen during the battle agains the Whispering Tyrant Tar-Baphon and was brought back to life by the Ghost-king Geb (of the nation of the same name) corrupting her into a lich, a fate which she embraced after being convinced the righteous order and Aroden himself had failed her. She continues ruling the undead nation until this day...

A hundred years ago, the wizard Socorro lead an uprising in the Ustalavic city of Carrion Hill after having heard of the rise of Tar-Baphon as the Whispering Tyrant. Socorro and his followers slaughtered thousands in a display of support and loyalty to the returned lich, and became a lich himself.

The places of honor of these stained windows at the top of the house might reflect Vorel's aspirations...


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 20, 2021)

"Arazni and Socorro." Vela remarks after peering through the open doorway. "Rather gruesome figures to venerate, but given the rest of this dismal demesne they fit rather well perched up here."

She leans back against a wall as her eyes are drawn downwards. "It didn't cross my mind earlier but these stained windows have been giving me a nagging feeling. How is it that Aldern was able to retain his sense of self after turning?"

 "Well, no use worrying about it now." She says with a sigh as she begins to usher the party out of the hallway. Grabbing a piece of linen from nearby she casts *Mage Hand*. Using the phantasmal limb to lift the cloth and cover the mirror from afar.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2021)

Without the source of her crippling self-hate keeping her at bay, Iesha's body instantly recovers— she stands up in an unnatural way, and unleashes a baleful shriek, then cries out in fury,_* “Aldern! Let us dance!”*_

Unless the party actively gets in her way or attack her, Iesha then begins to unerringly seek out her husband in life.

Her arms reaching out looking for her target, she double moves and works her way downstairs...

When she reaches the ground floor, she pauses over the moldy stain at area B3 for several moments, staring transfixed at the spiral.

She unleashes a baleful shriek and begins smashing and clawing at the stained floorboards with her claws—it takes her only about a minute to smash through the floor with her savage claws (enough for everyone to catch up here), at which point she clambers through the hole and drops down into basement area below...

Do you follow her through the floor or do you try the other stairs leading down?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2021)

Seeing Iesha go down the hole, the rest of the other female members of the party quickly follow down, with Vela casting feather fall allowing them to land safely, with Gorrendux and Addo right behind... 

Those who can see in the dark see piles of broken stone, dirt, and a few ruined pickaxes line the edges of this room. The floor in the middle of the room has been torn up to reveal an ancient set of stone spiral stairs, obviously of much older construction than the surrounding basement, winding deep into the bedrock below. A foul stink, like that of rotten meat, wafts up on a cold breeze from the darkness. 

There's a locked iron door leading to this room from behind you. Iesha stands up and starts her way down the stairs, no caring about anything else.

As you all stand up and dust yourselves off to follow the revenant, Mirenia has a sudden vision of Aldern working the stone floor of this room with a pickaxe. He's desperate. "They must be here. Damned rats..."

Aldern breaks through revealing the stairs below. He smiles, and reaches down to the darkness beyond... at that moment a horde of shrieking ghouls rise up to pull him into the darkness below. The ghoulish hands also reach for Mirenia.

"For you... all for you..." she hears a dark whisper as the screeching ghouls try to bite her. 

No one in the party can see the ghouls only her.

Will save to shake off the vision or 6d6 damage from the bitings (fort half) + Fort save vs ghoul fever


----------



## soulnova (Oct 20, 2021)

Mirenia resists the overwhelming vision and shakes off the manor's twisted attempts to get rid of her. She can feel the hatred and frustration emanating from the walls, almost as if it was scoffing at you...

_Another one..._

At this point you Rose, Mirenia and Vela will need some light to see. Addo and Gorrendux are unnafected by the darkness.

Following Iesha down the ancient stairs you come into an open chamber.

The walls drip with moisture, and swaths of black and dark blue mold grow in spiraling, tangled patterns on the floor, ceiling, and walls. Rubble and broken bones clutter the floor, and a rhythmic sound—like the breathing of some immense creature—echoes through the cave from three tunnels, one to the north and two to the west. Of the two western tunnels, the southernmost one seems to be a relatively new creation.

Iesha continues through the middle tunnel to the west...  You cannot see well from here as  she covers most of the passageway she's walking but you hear a number of confused snarls, growls and whimpers ahead of head. Something is aware of her presence. She cares not.

Do you follow after her? Or do you take one of the other tunnels?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 20, 2021)

The bard seizes up as she's once again attacked mentally, freezing in place as she closes her eyes. She knows..._knows_, in her heart of hearts that this is an illusion, so takes a deep breath to steady herself and just...let it pass. And it does...eventually. Her eyes open and she twists her hands before humming a Varisian Melody of Dawn, casting _Dancing Lights_.

"Let's finish this," she says somberly.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2021)

As you advance after Iesha, you see a small open area through the tunnels where three ghouls recoil away from the revenant, sensing this is more powerful undead than them. They snarl and growl at her but their attention shifts quickly to you. They don't feel fear or respect for you so they attack!

Round 1
Rose 25
Vela 22
Mirenia 18
Addo 17
Ghouls 13
Gorrendux 4


Everyone but the cleric goes!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 21, 2021)

Mirenia reacts quickly, opening with a song to empower her fellows to put down the nearly mindless undead quickly.

(Activating Inspire Courage, 13/17 Rounds)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2021)

Rose obliterates two of the ghouls.
Addo moves forward and strikes the remaining ghoul with his sword. He's still standing. 
Vale steps behind Addo and shoots at the remaining ghoul with her crossbow.

Ieasha continues forward as other confused snarls are heard ahead of her. The rest of the cave inhabitants are now aware of the intruders in the cave.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2021)

As the party rushes to try to catch up as fast as possible to Iesha, Addo sees her turn right and down a precarious slimy slope...

A group of ghouls also curious of the passage of the revenant approach from the opposite direction, who immediately notice you and yell out a warning.

"Intrudersss! Masster said to kill them!" they shout. 

To his right, the way Iesha went, Addo sees how the cramped tunnel opens into a vertiginous gulf, a cathedral-like cavern with a roof arching thirty feet overhead and dropping into a sloshing pool of foamy seawater fifty feet below. A steep stone ledge winds down to these surging depths, its slope glistening with moisture and mold. A stone door stands in the northwestern wall about halfway down the slope.

Addo can also tell there are a number of undead goblin in the spiraling slope but they are a bit more preoccupied by Iesha's presence... for the moment. They are goblin ghasts.  Their stench is quite powerful...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2021)

Round 1
Vela 28
Rose 25
Mirenia 18
Ghouls 12
Addo 9
Gorrendux 9

Vela, Rose and Mirenia are a GO.


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 21, 2021)

Vela sprints to the shouting coming to a stop at the fork. Quickly appraising the situation she chants and fires a spell to the left passageway. A rapidly expanding pit is conjured beneath the pack of ghouls, the one in front managing to leap to safety before the ground beneath vanishes. 

She gives a grin and a wave to the fortunate ghoul before she vanishes, popping back into existence behind Mirenia.

[Cast Create Pit (dc:17)] [Swift action teleport to starting position]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 22, 2021)

Mirenia moves forward ahead of Addo, longsword flashing quickly. She adds a slight pitch change to the melody she's singing, adding an arcane sheen to her blade as she strikes the ghoul.

*#Inspired Arcane Longsword*: 1d20 (11) + 7 *Total*: 18
*#Damage*: 1d8 (*8*) + 4 *Total*: 12


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 22, 2021)

Rose will move into the gap behind Mirenia and target the same one of the creatures, if that creature goes down before Rose gets there then she will actually go for the next nearest one (shown below). 


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Bow Attack 1: *
1d20 (14) + 18
*Total: 32

Damage 1: *
 1d8 (5) + 1 + 4 + 1 + 2
*Total: 13

Bow Attack 2 (second BAB if she gets to use this): *
1d20 (16) + 14
*Total: 30

Damage 2: *
1d8 (4) + 1 + 4 + 1 + 2
*Total: 12*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2021)

The ladies make quick work of the ghouls. 

Gorrendux and Addo are up!


Round 1
Vela 28
Rose 25
Mirenia 18
Ghouls 12
*Addo 9
Gorrendux 9*
Ghasts 7


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 22, 2021)

Seeing that the west flank is secure for now and the goblins have some distance to cover to reach the party Addo steps up next to Rose (5' step), stows his shield (standard action), and exchanges his sword for a light hammer to begin securing a piton to the wall (takes a minute, if any goblins survive Rose he'll stop to engage without his shield).


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 22, 2021)

His pulse quickening at the prospect of battle with hated Ghouls, Gorrendux moves up closer to the action. Having enhanced his spear a moment ago, its cold iron head glowing dimly in the smelly basement, Gorrendux leans forward to say a prayer to Pharasma and cast _*Protection from Evil*_ on *Addo* the Aasimar Warpriest of Iomedae.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2021)

It is now that you start to notice a particular sound... there's music in the air. Someone playing a flute.

_Seven Storms Running._

The closest goblin to Iesha cowers against the wall and lets her pass. His attention turns to you.

"Freshflesh! Eat the freshfleshes!" he smirks calling out his friends in Goblin.

He approaches Addo and tries to take a bite out of his leg, but his teeth find his armor instead. 

Sadly... he has a stench of rotten that would knock out most people... I'll need a Fortitude saving throw from Rose, Addo and Gorrendux or be nauseated for 1d6+1 MINUTES.

Nauseated:
Creatures with the nauseated condition experience stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything requiring attention. Characters can take a single move action per turn.

The other goblins start trying to make their way up as well, taking care to avoid the revenant. 

Iesha seems to be able to keep her balance, keeping to the wall, and barely manages to reach the stone door...


Round 2
*Vela 28
Rose 25
Mirenia 18
Addo 9
Gorrendux 9*
Ghasts 7


EVERYONE GOES.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2021)

Addo tries to hit the goblin back, having a few flashbacks to Thistletop, but misses.

Rose sends an arrow that nails the goblin to the floor with a gurgle, then two more arrows that fall the goblin going up the curve of the ledge.


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 23, 2021)

Vela begins to recite a spell formulae.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 23, 2021)

Mirenia's expression shifts to one of brief surprise as she recognizes that melody...before she shifts the sound of her own song to another. Her voice lances back and forth with more complex scales, inspiring technique, grace, and skill above all else.

(Switching Bardic Performance to Inspire Competence; Full Round move to follow Iesha.)


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 23, 2021)

Not wanting the Bard to be alone too far from the rest of the team, Gorrendux starts moving toward Mirenia. Then he casts Positive Pulse on the Ghast nearest the party. Will DC 14 to negate 3 positive damage.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Not wanting the Bard to be alone too far from the rest of the team, Gorrendux starts moving toward Mirenia. Then he casts Positive Pulse on the Ghast nearest the party. Will DC 14 to negate 3 positive damage.


"OUCH!" the goblin shouts caught in surprise by the sting of the positive pulse. Him and his friend start making their way up. One snarls at Mirenia.

And then... Iesha strikes the stone door.

The flute music  echoing through the cave stops abruptly.

She strikes... and strikes. Her eyes are focused on the stone. Nothing else exists but this...



Round 3
*Vela 28
Rose 25
Mirenia 18
Addo 9
Gorrendux 9*
Ghasts 7

Everyone is up!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2021)

Gorrendux and Addo start slowly making his way down in a safe way.
Rose shoot the goblin closer to Iesha and the anchor throws a beam of light at the same one, charring the little bugger.

Mirenia resists the stench of the last goblin and swings her sword, almost decapitating the ghast. His neck gargles, keeping the rest of the head hanging by some muscles and tendons. 

Vela sends her magic missiles to it and finish him up. She steps into the ledge and her foot slips but she manages to catch herself against the wall.


End of Combat?

There are no more ghouls or ghasts in the vicinity.

Iesha keeps striking the old stone door... it will break soon under her undead strength.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2021)

Everyone manages to get in range as Iesha strikes again and again at the door, wearing it down, until it breaks...

The air in this damp cavern reeks of a horrific stench—a foul combination of decay, brine, and mold. The cave contains a rickety table, its damp surface cluttered with all manner of what appears to be garbage: empty bottles, bits of clothing, crumpled bits of paper, and more, lying in neatly organized rows. A painting leans against the far side of the table, facing a large leather chair that sits nearby. This chair’s high back and cushion are horribly stained by smears of rotten meat and its arms are sticky with blood. A smaller table sits against the southern wall, its surface heaped with plates and platters of rotten, maggot-infested meat. The horrific stench of the room seems strongest to the west, where the cave’s wall has been overtaken by a horrific growth of dark green mold and dripping fungi. At the center, a patch of black tumescent fungus grows, its horny ridges and tumorlike bulbs forming what could almost be taken to be a humanoid outline. What appears to have once been an exquisite puzzle box the size of a man’s fist lies smashed on the ground at the fungoid shape’s feet.

Just by the entrance of this room you see the familiar and yet horrible figure of Aldern Foxglove, now a ghast. His noble clothes are stained in dry blood. Most of his long hair is gone. His hands and teeth are long and monstrous. He carries a big rusted war razor, brandishing it ready against the intruders to his lair... but his wicked smile completely disappears the moment he sees Iesha stepping into view. 

_"Iesha..."_ he whispers. His eyes grow in recognition and disbelief...

He cries out in grief and fall to his knees sobbing. "My love... My love... I'm sorry. I'm so sorry. I never- I didn't want to-... It was the house. It was _*him*_. I'm sorry. Iesha, please... please... forgive me."

Iesha walks to him with an unnatural grace. Her pale cold hand reaches down to his swallow cheek, caressing it and drying away the tears. Aldern smiles hopefully, leaning against her touch, and closing his eyes. But then... he frowns confused, noticing the hold has shifted to what's left of his hair. 

_"Iesha?"_ He whispers looking up just. Her eyes are wild and she shrieks in rage and claws his face in an attempt to destroy him.

Rotten blood sprouts from Aldern's gash in his face but he manages to pull back leaving a tuff of hair on her hand.

Aldern's face suddenly contort back into that wicked expression. His tears are gone. "IMPUDENT WENCH! YOU SHOULD HAVE STAYED DEAD!" His voice has a different unnatural tone.

He reacts quickly, trying to slashing, biting and clawing back at her. The bit hits, but she's immune to the paralysis. Iesha is currently blocking the entrance.

*((I'll need a fort save DC17  or be sickened for 7 minutes from Addo and anyone else getting into his green stench aura before you roll.))*

Round 1
Aldern 28 (-15)
*Rose 26
Mirenia 21
Vela 21
Addo 19*
Iesha 10 (-4)
Gorrendu

Everyone but Gorrendux is up.


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 25, 2021)

Vela casts a spell focusing on her allies. Those affected notice the world to slow down a smidge. Affording them extra speed and sharper reactions.

[Action: Cast Haste on party + Summon]

The lantern archon, hastened by the magic cast, lets out three blasts of light. None of which strike Aldern.

[Full attack on Aldern][Duration remaining 5]


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 25, 2021)

Mirenia is summarily and visibly taken aback by the sights they see. She's both disgusted and horrified by the sight of Aldern and his lair, raising her own scarf to her mouth and nose. Her gaze screams frustration, sadness and finally...fury. Lowering her scarf, she begins to change the pitch and energy of her song, her sound more disruptive, righteous, and vibrant than usual...

(Mirenia uses Shattering Crescendo as a full-round action, likely to no effect. But she tries!)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2021)

The Shattering Crescendo grows louder and Aldern snarls shaking it off. 

"You and your silly songs. I have had enough of them! You will not take my prize-" 

Iesha strikes him at an unnatural speed, sinking her claws into his neck, squeezing his throat until _it pops. _His head falls with a shocked expression to the ground as the body slumps to the floor. 

Iesha smiles and her body collapses over his, almost as if she was embracing him. 

For a moment there's only silence filling the cave... but you could have swore that, for a second the black mold in the wall with the form of a humanoid shape moved in reaction of Aldern's death...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2021)

Mirenia and Addo can see Mirenia's flute placed on top a stack of papers at the desk along with some drawing supplies.

You also realizes that the cracked puzzle box at the foot of the mold growth in the wall looks strikingly similar to the box on one of the stained windows explaining the process of becoming a lich. The pieces scattered around vibrate slightly...

You have seen something similar before... back with Lonjiku's soul trapped in the glass shards of the glassworks...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2021)

Addo carefully passes over the ex-lovers bodies and approaches the desk to look at the stack of papers more closely. 

They are a series of drawings and sketches of Mirenia's portrait made with charcoal. Among them he finds a letter... but before he can it, Addo suddenly feels as if the humanoid mold shape in the wall matches that of his own shadow exactly. He's overwhelmed by a starvation sensation. Addo feels compelled to feed on the fungus to reclaim his stolen shadow.


Will save or eat several chunks of that nasty stuff with unknown consequences.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 26, 2021)

Addo resists the temptation to have a snack and calls back to the others, "careful, the mold itself seems to have a spirit about it."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2021)

I would require either K.Arcana or K.Religion checks to analyze the mold and figure out what the hell is this.

Now that the compulsion has passed over, you get to read the letter...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2021)

_Aldern,_
_You have served us quite well. The delivery you harvested from the caverns far exceeds what I had hoped for. You may consider your debt to the Brothers paid in full. Yet I still have need of you, and when you awaken from your death, you should find your mind clear and able to understand this task more than in the state you lie in as I write this.

You shall remember the workings of the Sihedron ritual, I trust. You seemed quite lucid at the time, but if you find after your rebirth that you have forgotten, return to your townhouse in Magnimar. My agents shall contact you there soon—no need for you to bother the Brothers further. I will provide the list of proper victims for the Sihedron ritual in two days’ time. Commit that list to memory and then destroy it before you begin your work. The ones I have selected must be marked before they die; otherwise they do my master no good and the greed in their souls will go to waste.

If others get in your way, though, you may do with them as you please. Eat them, savage them, or turn them into pawns—it matters not to me._
_—Xanesha, Mistress of the Seven_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 26, 2021)

Mirenia either reads the letter if given the chance or listens to Addo read it to the rest of the group, somewhat taken aback by the contents. "This goes deeper than we thought," she says. "Did Nualia not find her allies in Magnimar as well?" she murmurs, looking up at the others. "Wait, give me a moment...I need to..."

And just like before below Thistletop, the bard steps away and begins to shift and turn, her garments fading into the form of an elaborate Varisian dancing gown, complete with various scarves and adornments. She begins to gracefully weave her body through subtle forms and postures, her limbs twisting and arcing in tandem.

(Mirenia uses Pageant of the Peacock for 1 round of Bardic Performance and activates Loremaster to take 20 on *K. Religion for a total of 39.*)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2021)

Addo can tell the fungus and the compulsion are part of the same haunt.

But Mirenia goes beyond. Mirenia gives herself to the dance, looking for a revelation and she's rewarded with the clarity of realizing this is the black heart, the source of the house's cursed legacy... Vorel's Legacy...

This humanoid figure was him...* is* him. His will remains sweeping through the stone up, cursing the whole place. His spirit must be exorcised for the rest of the house to be cleared of the other haunts permanently. 

The patch fungus can likely be destroyed by fire, acid, or the application of SEVERAL vials of holy water, but that would be only a temporal solution. The site must be subjected to powerful divine rites like hallow or several consecrate spells to be destroyed completely...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 26, 2021)

Mirenia ends her dance and comes to a slow stop, staring slowly at the black mold. "You..." she begins, before trailing off quietly. "You are...a horrible, rancid scab of a patriarch to leave such a legacy and torment to your family, clinging as you are to it now. I wish for nothing of you to exist, your tenuous tether on this plane will collapse like the decayed, rotten husk that it truly is. Wither and be a plague upon this house, this community, this world no longer, Vorel Foxglove."

*#Madrenia Angery*: 1d20 (8) + 12 *Total*: 20
*#Fire Damage*: 1d10 (3) + 1 *Total*:4
*#Catching Fire Damage*: 1d6 (*6*) *Total*: 6

(Mirenia casts *Blistering Invective* on Vorel's...fungus form? He takes 4 magical fire damage if demoralized on a 20, and must make a DC 15 Reflex Save or take 6 further damage as he catches fire...and continues to burn.)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2021)

The mold catches on fire surprisingly fast and starts burning away. You can almost hear it hiss at you...

It would likely reform by tomorrow but you might be better prepared to make this a more permanent purge.

Assuming you search Aldern's body, you find the following: +1 leather armor, +1 war razor, ring of jumping, ring of protection +1, extravagant noble’s outfit worth 200 gp, cameo worth 100 gp containing tiny portrait of Mirenia, a set of keys of this house... and another that have a lion face... and a very ugly mask... 

This hideous mask resembles a patchwork, deformed face, with one bulbous eye, a grimacing mouth with long teeth, and a flat
nose.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 27, 2021)

His nostrils twitching at the stench of burning ghost-fungus, Gorrendux glares at the wall and says, "We need some strong magic to cleanse this place properly. Otherwise, the curse plaguing this dismal house will not stay away. We need holy water and powdered silver. Let us return to Sandpoint to gather some most righteous supplies, then get back here right away to consecrate this foul place as best we can. Maybe then we burn it down. But tis best to eradicate the evil presence first." He looks down at the loot spread out on the table from Aldern's corpse. "Er. *Mirenia*.... is that a drawing of you in that there necklace?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 27, 2021)

Mirenia's still rather caught up in the events of the day, but blinks as Gorrendux rouses her from her fugue watching the fungus burn, looking down at the cameo. She blushes faintly, shaking her head as she looks up at the half-orc. "I'm sure that's just a portrait of his late wife...we do resemble one another, for better or worse...so, anyway, holy water and silver, is it? We shouldn't delay. Should some stay behind just to make certain we haven't missed anything?" she asks, looking around at the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 27, 2021)

"I have holy water already," Addo volunteers.  "And powdered silver is easy enough to make.  Given the tricks this place has shown I'd prefer not to split up to search it."


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 27, 2021)

"Aha, brilliant *Addo*," Gorrendux says. "These Misgivings have all sorts of devices and equipment, including construction materials and a kitchen upstairs. Do we have what we need to grind up some silver coins? Or maybe melt down some silver into a thing sheet, let cool, and mash that up into powder?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2021)

You would have to check in the kitchen proper. Gorrendux only got a cursory glance when he went to the basement briefly, before going back and jumping through the hole with the others. 

Doing the smelting would need craft (smithing) or just roll int. Not having the proper specialized tools for it would incur into a -2 on the check.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2021)

Vela casts identify to analyze the mask closely. 


It heightens the wearer’s ability to sense fear. He can smell the cold sweat brought on by terror and hear the thundering beating of a frightened heart. Further, fresh blood glows brightly to him, to the extent that he can see the shimmering traceries of living circulatory systems pumping away in the bodies of those around him. These enhancements grant +2 competence bonuses on Perception checks made against creatures that aren’t immune to fear. Further, the ability to plainly see the map of targets’ arteries and veins grants the wearer a +1 profane bonus on damage with slashing weapons made against living creatures. Wearing this mask leaves hideous mental scars; when the mask is donned, the wearer takes 1 point of Charisma damage as his thoughts become tangled with images of murder.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2021)

The party returns to the tunnel they passed when following Iesha to keep exploring and clearing out the areas. 

This long cave stinks of rotten meat. There's a small light at the end.

[Perception checks Addo and Rose]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2021)

Addo advances leading the party and he doesn't notice anything beyond the evident source of the rotten smell: there are 3 humanoid corpses in different stages of decomposition and dismemberment scattered through the floor. In the back, you see a light from above. This must have been the well hole outside the house.

Still, Rose can tell there's a large creature hanging from the ceiling. It unfolds its wings...

You all had heard there were many rumors about the manor... among them was the rumor that someone had seen a giant bat coming out of the well. 

But this is beyond any giant or dire bat... 

This monstrously sized, undead bat has mottled, decayed flesh and eyes that smolder with an unholy green glow.

It screeches and prepares to attack!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2021)

The creature is still hanging 15ft up.

Round 1
*Vela 24
Mirenia 21
Addo 18*
Bat 17
Rose 15
Gorrendux 10


Vela, Mirenia and Addo are up!


----------



## Foemidor (Oct 29, 2021)

Reacting quickly, Vela dashes ahead while chanting. At the end of cast she extends an arm out at the skaveling, conjuring a myriad of webs around it.

[Cast : Web DC 17]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2021)

Addo readies an attack in case the creature engages them.

Mirenia starts her song inspiring her companions with high notes.

The skaveling trashes about in the web, it can't seem to escape.

Round 1
Vela 24
Mirenia 21
Addo 18
*Bat 17 (grappled)*
Rose 15
Gorrendux 10

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam are up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2021)

Rose isn't sure how a creature could get as large as this bat is or what exactly it is protecting down here, she reaches over her shoulder and draws a pair of arrows, preparing to fire her bow at the thing. She slots the first pair of arrows to her bowstring and releases them. 

*Attack 1: *
1d20 (15) + 16
*Total: 31

Arrow 1+2: *
2d8 (7, 3) + 2 + 8 + 2 + 4
*Total: 26

Rapid Shot: *
1d20 (19) + 16
*Total: 35

Arrow 3: *
1d8 (5) + 1 + 4 + 1 + 2
*Total: 13

Attack 2: *
1d20 (17) + 14
*Total: 31*

*Arrow 4: *
1d8 (1) + 1 + 4 + 1 + 2
*Total: 9*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2021)

All her attacks strike true into the creature's hide, but even if it did a great deal of damage, it was not enough to kill it.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 30, 2021)

Gorrendux uses his round switching weapons to light crossbow and loading it.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2021)

Round 2
*Vela 24
Mirenia 21
Addo 18*
Bat 17 (grappled)
Rose 15
Gorrendux 10

The creature is still up, stuck in the webs. A new round starts.

@EvilMoogle @Foemidor @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2021)

Mirenia drops her longsword and draws her shortbow, quickly knocking an arrow. A note of music buzzes around the arrowhead and she draws it back to fire it at the trapped demon. It sails wide...

*#Inspired Arcane Short Shot*: 1d20 (2) + 7 *Total*: 9


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2021)

Vela shoots at the bat with her crossbow and gets it in an ear. 

The bat is furious and forces its wings to unfold breaking the web. It catches itself before hitting the ground and flies closer to Addo, who is ready to slash at the creature.

Bat (-17)

Rose and Gorrendux are up. @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2021)

Rose adjusts her sights on the creature once more and releases a volley. 

*Attack 1 Result:* 1d20 (14) + 16
*Total: 30

Attack 2 Result:* 1d20 (3) + 14
*Total: 17

Rapid Fire Result: *1d20 (5) + 16
*Total: 21

Arrow 1 +2 dmg:* 2d8 (1, 7) + 2 + 8 + 2 + 4
*Total: 24

Arrow 3 dmg: *1d8 (2) + 1 + 4 + 1 + 2* 
Total: 10

Arrow 4 dmg: *1d8 (1) + 1 + 4 + 1 + 2
*Total: 9*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2021)

The Rose and Gorrendux strike the creature until it drops to the ground. The bat spams a bit but the green glow in its eyes quickly dissipate...

The bat itself has no real treasure, but the bodies behind are another story. Although two of the three dead humans among the
skaveling’s victims are long-dead Varisian nomads with nothing of much value... the third is a one-armed human woman with a prominent tattoo in her face... she has a pearl ring worth 300 gp, an adamantine longsword, a hat of disguise, and a scattering of 56 gp. 

Knowledge Local to identify the woman.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2021)

Shaz “Redshiv” Bilger, suspected of organizing the robbery of nearly two dozen merchant convoys along the Lost Coast Road over the past decade. She was a thorn for the Magnimar and the Sandpoint Merchantile League and proof of demise presented to the law in Magnimar is likely to fetch a 500gp reward. You could bring the body to Sandpoint and Mayor Deverin or Sheriff Belor will likely be able to write you a notice.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2021)

The group returns to the stone stair case in the basement. There's a hole above you 15ft high from where you dropped in (no rope to climb up). There's also a locked metal door. You have two set of keys from Aldern.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2021)

Rose checks the door and feels pretty sure it's safe. She grabs the keys and will try them to see which one opens this door. 

This room looks to have once been some sort of arcane workshop, although it now lies in ruin. A row of soggy books sits on the northern end of a workbench along the western wall. At the other end of the workbench, what looks like three iron birdcages sit, each containing a dead diseased rat.

To the east, two stained-glass windows loom. The northern window depicts a thin man with gaunt features drinking a foul-looking brew of green fluid, while the southern one shows the same man but in an advanced state of decay, as if he had been dead for several weeks. His arms raised and head thrown back in triumph, his rotting body turns to smoke and spirals into a seven-sided box.

There's another door to the south, but this one is slightly opened, leading to another hallway beyond.

Rose has a strong sense of wanting to check the old soggy books on the workbench.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2021)

soulnova said:


> Rose checks the door and feels pretty sure it's safe. She grabs the keys and will try them to see which one opens this door.
> 
> This room looks to have once been some sort of arcane workshop, although it now lies in ruin. A row of soggy books sits on the northern end of a workbench along the western wall. At the other end of the workbench, what looks like three iron birdcages sit, each containing a dead diseased rat.
> 
> ...


Rose checks the books carefully, she doesn't put her hands on them at first and tries to slide and move them with the head of one of her arrows.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2021)

She uses the arrows to move them around a bit, and nothing happens at first. One of the books slides open... revealing a moldy page with several arcane symbols and depictions of a corpse with opens arms.

Rose suddenly has a vision, a flood of information flows through her mind. She experiences a series of visions chronicling the various stages Vorel went through in his quest to become a lich, from researching the works of previous liches, to gathering the components for the lich transformation potion, to building his phylactery, finally culminating in a vision of Vorel taking his potion and doubling over in agony as his body began to rot away.

All of these visions take place as if in a realm of animated stained-glass windows around the room. 

Rose is filled fear sensing burning rage  from Vorel that he was stopped before he finished his ritual and now you are sure he's coming for you...!!

*Will Save DC*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2021)

Rose is overwhelmed by terror for a second, having the urge to run and go grab her daughter from her room and leave the house before Vorel can do something to kill them... but then she realizes these are not her memories. These are Kasanda's memories, Vorel's wife, who disrupted his ritual, turning him into the fungus in the wall infecting the whole house...

She manages to control the compulsion to run.


Marching order from here please?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2021)

*"These are bad books,"* Rose warns the others. *"You should take caution of them," *she adds.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 2, 2021)

"Bad books? Hm, in here, nothing should surprise any of us. I'll follow your lead and leave the books alone," Gorrendux says to *Rose* as he gets into position to explore the next room.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2021)

As Addo opens the next door that leads into the kitchen, Rose notices the sound of scratching inside the walls around her. Just then, the walls in front of Addo burst with a nightmarish sight of two swarms of hundreds of diseased rats squealing and screeching flowing into the floor.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2021)

*Round 1
Vela 26*
Swarms 13
Rose 10
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7
Addo 4

@Foemidor is up!


----------



## Foemidor (Nov 3, 2021)

Vela mutters a quick chant as she conjures a sphere of flame, directing it into the furthest swarm of rats.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2021)

Vela's flaming sphere is placed on the furthest swarm, making them screech as a few of them are burn into a crisp. 

They move into the hallway and start crawling and biting Rose and not even Addo's armor is enough to keep them at bay.

(Addo -2hp, Rose -3hp and I need Fort saves DC11 or contract Vorel's Phage)

Round 1
Vela 26
Swarms 13 (-5 on Addo)
Swarms 13 (on Rose)
*Rose 10
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7
Addo 4*

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @Ronnam @EvilMoogle are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 4, 2021)

Mirenia begins to sing her song to encourage the party and act as some form of insurance. She then draws her longsword and activates Arcane Strike, just in case.

(Activating Inspire Courage as a Standard Action, 8/17 Rounds. Arcane Strike as a Swift Action and drawing Longsword as a Move Action)


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 5, 2021)

As a free action, Gorrendux drops his spear. While moving west to lend assistance to *Addo*, he draws his heavy mace. "Watch out," Gorrendux warns his warpriest friend as he swings downward at the mass of rats near Addo's booted feet. Ignoring the rats at his own feet, Gorrendux feels inspired by *Mirenia's *singing to try to get rid of these little nasties as soon as possible. He smooshes some for *5 bludgeoning* damage.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2021)

Addo swings at the rats surrounding him but they are crawling up his boots again.

Rose steps away, overwhelmed by the strong smell of hundreds of rats around her.

Gorrendux steps forward, taking Rose's place and bringing down his mace.

Round 2
Vela moves the flaming sphere to Addo's place hopping it would help him get rid of the rats on him... but they just move down and he feels the heat of the sphere right on his side and face. (-11 Addo, rats saved)

The rats continue biting them the two men. Addo resists most of the effects (-4 Addo), but Gorrendux is distracted by the nauseating smell (-3 Gorrendux + nauseated for one round).

Round 2
Vela 26
Swarms 13 (-10 on Addo)
Swarms 13 (on Gorrendux)
*Rose 10 (-3 hp)
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7 (-3 HP Nauseated, can only take move action)
Addo 4 (-14 HP)*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 5, 2021)

Rose takes aim at the creatures, calling to Gorrendux as she does. *"Try to shake the mice off of you." 

Attacks: *
1d20 (13) + 12 *Total: 25*
1d20 (16) + 10* Total: 26*
1d20 (20) + 12 *Total: 32 

Damage:*
2d8 (1, 7) + 2 + 4 + 2 *Total: 16*
1d8 (6) + 1 + 2 + 1 *Total: 10*
1d8 (1) + 1 + 2 + 1 *Total: 5*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2021)

Round 2
Vela 26
Swarms 13 (-11 on Gorrendux)
Rose 10 (-3 hp)*
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7 (-3 HP Nauseated, can only take move action)*
Addo 4 (-14 HP)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 5, 2021)

Mirenia's eyes widen as she steps forward and angles her longsword carefully. Cutting deftly, she swats at the rats that continue to harass Gorrendux and Addo to the sound of her battle ballad, a subtle note empowering her sword with arcane energy.

*#Inspired Arcane Longsword*: 1d20 (*20*) + 7 *Total*: 27
*#Confirm*: 1d20 (*1*) + 7 *Total*: 8
*#Damage*: 1d8 (6) + 4 *Total*: 10


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

Rose swats a row of rats and Mirenia's slashes are enough to cut through several others. The remaining rats break off and scatter all around the floor and back into other crevices in the walls. 

Gorrendux recovers quickly.

Now that you are in the main Kitchen area, the cupboard near the oven is fairly new. Inside sits a very fine silver dinner set, with an exceptionally large silver salver and a dozen crystal decanters. The set as a whole is worth 1,000 gp.

There are three other doors here.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

Addo moves to the next door doesn't hear any movement inside the room. He opens the door to find an old wine cellar. Most of the racks are empty or with broken bottles... except the very top row of the western rack, where eight dusty bottles remain too high to reach without a step or ladder (10ft).


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

Gorrendux doesn't sense anything magical in the wine cellar. 

The next door he opens practically falls off the hinges.  Once a pantry, this room has become a filthy, reeking lair of what must be hundreds, if not thousands, of rats. Swaths of fur cling to everything, and mounds of rat droppings cover the floor. There are several holes on the walls where a few scurrying rats can be seen. Nothing magical in this room either.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 6, 2021)

"Filthy," Gorrendux mutters at the sight of more rats. He walks over to the remaining closed door and opens it...


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

Gorrendux opens the door revealing a room with two bunk beds, relatively free of dust and mold. A single chair lies on its side between them. These must have been the kitchen's staff quarters. He has no ping from his detect magic either.

Meanwhile, Mirenia casts sift and looks at the room carefully. She doesn't find any traps or hidden objects/doors in the room. The rack itself is old and it might give in easily under heavy weight. But from here, she is able to notice one of the labels of the bottles with the seal of the famed Vigardeis vineyard in distant Cheliax. Each bottle is likely worth 100 gp.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 6, 2021)

Mirenia puts her lens to her eye, recasts *Heightened Awareness* on herself to increase her acuity, then finally casts *Sift* on the room with the shaky handholds and unstable climbing opportunity. "Oh...these were all harvested and processed in Vigardeis. They'd sell for quite a bit..." she explains, before moving her *Dancing Lights* and casting *Mage Hand* in an attempt to get better lighting and grab the bottles to lower to her grasp, weight and range permitting.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2021)

Mirenia has no problem to bring the bottles down with mage hand one by one.

Other than that, the house has been completely explored. The only thing left would be to attempt the ritual to get rid of Vorel's spirit with consecrate spells before it can regenerate fully again, and with him the restore the rest of the haunts in the house.

Do you return to Sandpoint?


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 6, 2021)

Before leaving the Misgivings, Gorrendux gathers the party around him, and quietly prays to Pharasma. With a burst of blue-white holy energy, each of the heroes received *12 HP* of healing energy.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2021)

As the group heads out of the house after making sure there was nothing left behind that didn't involved moving bodies... they walked to the front of house, when Gorrendux and Vale immediately notice something is very wrong...

Over the edges of the servant quarter ruins there's several dozen sickly looking black crows looking at them in silence. They all make eye contact with you and leap into the air to attack!

You may roll K.Religion

ROUND 1
*Vela 34
Rose 17
Addo 10*
Crows 9
Crows 9
Crows 9
Crows 9
Gorrendux 7
Mirenia 3

@Foemidor @Cardboard Tube Knight @EvilMoogle are up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 8, 2021)

After the initial shock of the attack passes, Rose moves for her quiver. Before she can draw the first set of arrows she feels as surge of speed within her body. She knows that she might be able to get off one more attack before the crows can reach them. 

(I don't know if these are undead crows or just crows, so I rolled without my favored enemy bonus. *I also didn't adde the +1 for haste in so these should be a 30, 28, 16, and 26* respectively)

*Attacks:*

1d20 (17) + 12 Total: 29
1d20 (15) + 12 Total: 27
1d20 (8) + 7 Total: 15
1d20 (13) + 12 Total: 25 (haste action)

*Damage:*

2d8 (3, 6) + 2 + 4 + 2 Total: 17
1d8 (7) + 1 + 2 + 1 Total: 11
1d8 (5) + 1 + 2 + 1 Total: 9
1d8 (4) + 1 + 2 + 1 Total: 8


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2021)

Rose's shots destroys one of the flocks

The other three swarms attack Rose (-1), Addo(-6) and Gorrendux (-6). 

ROUND 1
Vela 34
Rose 17 (-1)
Addo 10 (-6)
Crows 9 (-9hp on rose)
Crows 9 (on Addo)
Crows 9 (on Gorrendux)
Gorrendux 7 (-6)
Mirenia 3


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 8, 2021)

With the creatures harrying their group so close, Mirenia chooses to forgo her song and instead just turn her blade against the horde directly. She lashes out at the ones attacking Gorrendux, attempting to relieve the cleric of pressure...

*#Uninspired Longsword*: 1d20 (*20*) + 5 *Total*: 25
*#confirm*: 1d20 (10) + 5 *Total*: 15
*Result*: 2d8 (*1*, 6) + 4 *Total*: 11


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2021)

ROUND 1
Vela 34
Rose 17 (-1)
Addo 10 (-6)
Crows 9 (-9hp on rose)
Crows 9 (on Addo)
Crows 9 (-5 hp on Gorrendux)
*Gorrendux 7 (-6)*
Mirenia 3

@Ronnam is up


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 10, 2021)

Gorrendux calls upon the power for Pharasma to emit a burst of positive energy, which obliterates the third of the flock attacking him. The other two-thirds of the murder of undead crows suffer damage but remain aloft, tormenting the heroes.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2021)

The waves of energy blast several of the crows even though they resist the brunt of it. The swarm over Rose puffs only leaving ugly dark feathers behind.

ROUND 2
*Vela 34
Rose 17 (-1)
Addo 10 (-6)*
Crows 9 (-4 on Addo)
Crows 9 (-9 hp on Gorrendux)
Gorrendux 7 (-6)
Mirenia 3

@Foemidor @Cardboard Tube Knight @EvilMoogle are up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 10, 2021)

Through the wafting feathers Rose turns to take aim at the nearest batch of birds, if she has to she will 5 foot step away from the target and loose her next volley into it. 

*Attack 1 (many shot with crit): *
1d20 (20) + 12 *Total: 32 (crit)*
1d20 (19) + 12* Total: 31 (confirm)

Damage (crit and many shot):*
2d8 (1, 3) + 2 + 4 + 2 *Total: 12*
2d8 (1, 6) + 2 + 4 + 2 *Total: 15

Attack 2:*
1d20 (6) + 7 *Total: 13

Damage 2: *
1d8 (6) + 1 + 2 + 1 *Total: 10

Attack 3 (rapid shot):*
1d20 (18) + 12 *Total: 30

Damage 3:*
1d8 (3) + 1 + 2 + 1 *Total: 7

Attack 4 (only if still hasted):*
1d20 (17) + 12 *Total: 29

Damage 4 (only if hasted):*
1d8 (6) + 1 + 2 + 1 *Total: 10*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2021)

Rose manages to kill the remaining two flocks before they can do more damage.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2021)

With that, there are no more surprises left in the Misgivings and you can make your way back to town without issue by noon.

What do you wish to do?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2021)

When they get back to town Addo will give the guard captain who's name Addo certainly remembers but his player doesn't a high level overview of what they found: that Aldern Foxglove was corrupted by an evil spirit of one of his ancestors, became a ghast, and was influenced to kill people in the area.  And that apparently this spirit has been influencing Foxgloves for generations.

The house is still very dangerous but they will prepare magic to rid the evil once and for all come morning.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 11, 2021)

Once back at Sandpoint, Gorrendux will join Addo in explaining to Sheriff Belor and Mayor Deverin everything we learned.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2021)

Sheriff Belor Hemlock listens your report with a stern face. Mayor Deverin is a bit pale hearing the description of the events, but keeps her composure.

"That... was a lot..." she rubs her arms, having a small chill running down her spine. "I will send word to the family of that young woman. I know a few local Varisians that should be able to contact them. From what I understand her family was a wandering clan so it might take a few days before they are found. The remaining Foxgloves on the other hand... I'm not sure if they would be in Magnimar. I knew they had a townhouse there, but I was pretty sure the remaining family was on Korvosa. That will take from a few weeks to a month to get an answer from them."

Belor nods to them. "I can give you some papers so you can collect the bounty in Magnimar. You should take it to the Pediment Building. Mr. Venatinus has been there already..." he explains.

In the Cathedral you have no problem to get the 50gp worth of silver dust necessary for the ritual. Father Zantus has a somber face. He is distraught to think how close they were to a coordinated ghoul plague. After the house is cleared, he promises he will have acolytes ready to remove the bodies and give them proper burial and cremate the undead.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 12, 2021)

After that Addo will drop by Kathryn's family and let them know her death has been avenged without going particularly deep in details.  If he can help in any way with arrangements he will.

He'll do the same for the lumber yard workers after that.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2021)

Katherine and Benny have been already buried the day before. 

Addo has no problem to find Ven Vinder and Shayliss at the story. They are still dressed in black. Ven makes tight fists as Addo explains and he nods slowly. 

"Good. Thank you," the man limits to say and shakes his hand, giving him a brief  father-to-father hug... he keeps an impassive look on his face and leaves back to his house without another word.

When he arrives to the lumber mill, he realizes the machines are already working again. He finds Ibor and the other workers inside. Hearing the news, Ibor simply breaks down crying and some of his friends hold him up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 12, 2021)

Mirenia makes her first priority visiting Professor Quink to see how he is doing, armed with the strange letter they had recovered. While she doesn't expect him to give any startling insights, she does find some joy in sharing their findings and discussing the implications with a like minded scholar. She heads to his home first and then goes looking beneath the Glassworks to see if he was currently working.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2021)

Mirenia finds Prof.Quink at the Glassworks community center as he finish a lesson. He is fascinated by the information but he's clearly nervous by the prospect that some sort of cursed fungi-lich is so close to Sandpoint.

"I can't still wrap my mind around it. I would never be able to face such things like you, Mirenia. You would do great as a head of expeditions into the Kodar Mountains. I have never found the courage myself. Amazing!"

He adjusts his glasses as he reads the letter, murmuring under his breath. 

"Well, well, well, this woman certainly had something to do with the killings. If what you told me about the spirit of the house influencing young Aldern into murder is true... this woman used that urge to her benefit."

"She seems to have more knowledge of Thassilonic Rituals than we do," he frowns  slightly concerned and then reads a part of the letter out loud. _"The one I have selected must be marked before they die; otherwise they do my master no good and the greed in their souls will go to waste."_

"Clearly, this particular ritual must be related with the Sin Magic we have seen before... with the runewell," he looks confused at the ground. "But we are in Bakrakhan... the Realm of Wrath. This runewell was supposed to absorb any soul with the sin of *wrath* in the immediate vicinity. The influence was limited to the town area, likely. There shouldn't be any Runewell of greed for miles. We didn't find any one Thistletop either."

He frowns and shakes his head. "Unless... they don't need the proximity of a runewell?" He dries some sweat of his forehead with a handkerchief. "This is quite worrying." 

He gives the letter another look.

"Mmh... Brothers? Mistress of the Seven? I... think there's a guild in Magnimar with a similar name. Brothers of the Seven, I believe. I don't know much about them. But whoever they are, they seem to be involved with this."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2021)

Assuming Rose and Vale go to sell the loot... They get a total of 2,559 gp each.

Pending: 500gp bounty in Magnimar


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 14, 2021)

Mirenia follows along with much of what the Professor says but it's clear the more obscure bits are beyond her kenning or mystical insight. "Vela might know more...perhaps," she says. "And nothing is done on our lonesome, Professor. If I seem brave it is because I have able fellows to march shoulder to shoulder with," Mirenia explains sheepishly. "Sorry to just come and go, but I should check on Madam Mvashti for a bit. Take care, and good luck with your further research. I'll leave the letter here in case you want to make a rubbing of it!" 

And with that she speeds out to go and make rounds with others around town before they depart. Checking in on Mvashti, Ameiko, and Cyrdark briefly before they prepare to head back out for the consecration and then march to Magnimar.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2021)

Madame Mvashti seems particularly upset. Her daughter, Koya, is here looking after her today. She's older than Mirenia, an old woman on her own. 

"I was told she has been talking about some evil house," she explains, helping the elder to her bed. "Whatever it is... I think I hope you can solve it soon."

"Quick, you go. You go," Madame Mvashti mutters to herself. "The spirits are angry."

-----

Ameiko is surprised and saddened to hear about Aldern's and Iesha's fate. She's never known the Brothers of the Seven, but she has heard it was some kind of snob gentleman's club in Magnimar... The kind of group her father would love frequent when visiting Magnimar. No women allowed.

----

Visiting Cyrdrak is another thing altogether. He's busy planning his next play, but as as Mirenia tells the details of their adventure, he starts taking notes. "Oh, this is good... I could use some of this drama. Changing names, obviously..." 

But then when she mentions the suspicions of the Brothers of the Seven he stops and frowns. "Those men are horrible people, my dear. A bunch of pretentious-..." he huffs. "I went once to one of their meetings. You know, a club of only men? I thought I had hit the jackpot... but the talk going on there... it gave me the creeps," he shudders. "They were way too into ideas of  applying death penalty to lesser crimes, and how that could shape society into a more enlightened and perfected version of themselves," he says with disgust.

"I was out of there after I finished my first drink."

Other than that, he again warns her about being swept by the political games of the Lord Mayor.


----------



## Foemidor (Nov 16, 2021)

Vela parts with Rose after retrieving her share of the spoils, her destination the inn. A few pleasantries are exchanged as she pays for a room and hastily makes her retreat to it. With a satisfying click, the door shuts behind her and she lets herself relax. The elf approaches a modest table and drops her haversack nearby. With a casual toss, her hat and cloak land somewhere near the bed. She sits down and begins setting up the items she'll need for the night. Preparations done, Vela begins her work.

....

The room is dark now, the only light being provided by a small candle. The wizard takes a puff from her pipe as she idly looks over her work. The once modest desk now transmuted into a cluttered mess. Satisfied with her progress she shuts her spellbook, the _thwomp_ breaking the silence that had settled over the room.  Vela mutters a command under her breath as mess in front of her begins to clean itself up.

"Let's go over the plan." She speaks aloud in the seemingly empty room. it wasn't strictly _necessary,_ but she was using the opportunity to harden her resolve. "I'll leave the letter and the pouch here on the table, if someone enters just try to direct their attention to it. That's simple enough, yes? Otherwise I need you to observe, take note of _anything_ I might miss. I'm going to ask you about it later and I'll be more than cross if you use this as an excuse to slack off."

Her instructions given, she empties out the pipe as her eyes drift to an ash-filled vial laying innocuously on the table in front of her. Approaching the bed, vela lays down vial in hand. With a *pop* the vial is opened and the ash is spread over her closed eyes.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2021)

As soon as she finishes placing the ashes over her eyes... Vela falls unconscious on the bed.


Sting tenses a bit with concern. She's not moving...

After a heartbeat, Vela opens her eyes and blinks. Her eyes sting with the ashes.

"Oh! You are awake. You just fell unconscious. Nothing else happened," sting says.

Vela feels disappointed but takes it in stride. The deal overall wasn't bad. She finishes preparing for the next day and goes on with her life.

The party goes to Magnimar. They chase the symbol of the Sihedron. The masks surround you. Something slithers in the darkness. You travel somewhere far away. There's rain. So much rain. Horrors. Skulls and water. Mountains. Deer horns dripping with blood. Wings in the sky. A hall of mirrors. Green emerald feathers with eyes. Sceams. Coldness. Snow. Something is hunting you. You can barely breath. He's here.

It's over...!

And your life goes on.

And on.

And on.

Something is wrong.

You realize... you are too old. You cannot die. You are unable to die. You keep living and living and living. Hundreds of years pass. Memories start piling up. Thousands of years pass. You can't keep track. You write and write and write and that's all you can do to stay sane, but it's not enough.

Eons pass.

Time has lost all meaning to you.

You see the mortals reaching for the stars.

They don't know what's there.

But you know. You cannot unknow it.

They play with powers they do not understand. You laugh amused.

The world ends.

But you remain.

You wait. You know now you have to wait.

The universe grows cold and crumbles to dust.

And then. He finally comes for you. The Ashen Man. He's in front of you. He's a being beyond comprehension. He has come to recover what was his. A dark limb waves under his grey cloak of possibility. The ashes leave your eyes and return to his claw...


After a heartbeat, Vela opens her eyes and blinks. Her eyes sting with the ashes.

"Oh! You are awake. You just fell unconscious. Nothing else happened," Sting says.

The candle of her desk flickers, and for a second, Vela could feel as if someone was watching her through the smoke...

((Vela has vague impressions of her absurdly long life but nothing clear. Even then, the experience has shaken her. She receives a +2 to one mental ability of her choice Int/Wis/Cha, but she also takes a -2 on another ability score of her choice. She can cancel it if you wish so by choosing the same ability score for both.))

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2021)

The next morning welcomes you with a light cold rain. The party gathers outside the inn meeting Sherif Belor, a few guards and a couple of young clerics sent by Father Zantus with the instruction of clearing the house once you have dealt with the main haunt inside.

Each group is provided a wagon, and yours has Shadowmist pulling at it. He's eager to go out with you and gives a happy snort seeing Gorrendux especially. He's not bothered by the rain.

For Vela: Shadowmist is a beautiful black warhorse she has seen in the stable continguous to the Inn.


The road to the mansion has turned a bit muddy but it doesn't hinder you as much as you fear. You arrive as the rain starts to gather some strength. The others will wait outside and wait for you to tell them to enter. They certainly prefer to stay out in the rain than to step into the cursed house.

You know you have to make haste as the time is running short. Soon the haunts will recover completely and you certainly don't want to go through them again.

You quickly make your way downstairs... the air in the cave is worse now, with the now rotting bodies of the ghouls adding to it. Iesha's and Aldern's corpses are where you left them... as if asleep.

But in the wall, a horrifying sight greets you.

Black vein-like tendrils of lichen and mold grow from the spot that vaguely had a humanoid form... almost as a beating heart. The room grows cold. 

He knows you are here.

The beating increases, trying to regenerate quicker.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 16, 2021)

His eyes going wide when he first sees this new mold & lichen monstrosity, Gorrendux wonders at the sight. He never knew Ghouls could be more complicated than mere mindless killers. The Pharasmin Half-Orc reflects on how much he's learned in such a small amount of time since coming to Sandpoint. He knows he came to the right place at the right time.

"There's no time to waste," Gorrendux says authoritatively. He bosses around the younger acolytes sent by Father Zantus, and otherwise does all he can to prepare for the ritual to dispel the taint here. The Cleric begins spreading silver powder around the area, muttering prayers to Pharasma as he works.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 16, 2021)

Addo strides forward purposefully,  he had felt the impact of the evil spirit inhabiting the mold directly and it held no fear for him.  It was simply another task that must be accomplished.

Seeing his fried the cleric of Pharasma at work he was confident his back was secure.  Quickly drawing a circle of silver dust about him he intoned, "this house has been brought low by your actions.  A plague across generations drawing far too many down in the depths of corruption."

Instead of his shield he grasps his silver symbol of Iomedae in his left hand, allowing the symbol to glimmer in the golden light of his halo.  "As it was in Absalom; Iomedae's light shall purge this place of your evil.  Suffer no more in this cursed life and have an ending."

Channeling the energies bestowed on him by Iomedae he draws forth a vial of holy water and hurls it at the writhing moss, completing the rite.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 16, 2021)

Gorrendux smiles as the Warpriest douses the filthy growth with holy water. His mumbles chant-like mantras to Pharasma, providing a background drone behind Addo's recitations to Iomedae. With a clenched fist, he nods at his friend, as he feels the holy power working to purify this wretched manor.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2021)

Addo and Gorrendux work in tandem, and as the holy energy permeates the area... the fungus suddenly hisses in pain. The thing animates like a magical black drawing that tears from the wall, howling in a sloghy, barely human voice, and it reaches for them fueled by spite... but as he lunges towards the warpriest and the cleric, the entity crumbles to dust, unable to sustain itself without the pain, anger and despair that permeates the house.

The haunt of Foxglove Manor is thus exorcised. No longer will the echos of the horrors that transpired here affect the living.

Mirenia has the brief impression that someone is humming a uplifting Varisian song somewhere back at the stairs. The song fades away as quickly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 17, 2021)

Addo simply watches as the last gasp of spite crumbles to dust with a slightly disappointed look in his eyes before hanging the holy symbol around his neck and turning back to the party.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 17, 2021)

Mirenia's response to Cyrdrak is a lofted brow as she takes in all he's said. In the end, she appreciates the man's looking out for her. "I won't forget," she says quietly, before hurrying off to make other rounds. Madam Mvashti she is somewhat concerned for...but knows she can't do much about it. She leaves Koya, perhaps wisely, and leaves behind Iesha's scarf with them. She will work on trying to find Iesha's family later on... 

The day of the exorcism, Mirenia plays a jaunty tune on her flute to encourage the group to hustle through bardic excellence. When they arrive at the house itself, she purses her lips, looking to the more religious members to lead the operation. There's a faint smile as she listens to Gorrendux direct the clergy sent by Father Zantus...

Mirenia leaves Addo and Gorrendux to work their exorcism, though clasps her hands and sings a faint prayer to Desna in the background. She knows it won't actually help, but feels the* Ballad of the Homesick Wanderer* is appropriate to the moment. She peers up at the scant edges of a Varisian melody she hears as the song ends, expression softening ever so slightly...


Afterwards she's more than ready to move on and get going towards their ultimate destination; Magnimar.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2021)

The trip to Magnimar takes a day and a half because of the rains, but otherwise it's uneventful. The wagon is covered and provides shelter from the weather when they get to spend the night at the side of the road, but they are unbothered.

By the time you arrive to the city, the rain has become just an annoying drizzle. You cross the outer farms until you arrive to the city gates. There's a small group of guards checking the people coming in, and it takes some time before it's your turn.





"Names and business in the city?" one of the guards asks you, quite tired, wearing a cloak and covering her manifest from most of the light rain. The other guards give an inquisitive look to you and the interior of the wagon.

Addo and Rose don't remember this level of security the last time they came.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 18, 2021)

Mirenia doesn't see anything out of the ordinary with this, and so plays it fairly cool. Big city, big security, evidently.

"We have a writ to collect a bounty, authorized by Mayor Deverin. We've come to collect it, rest, and resupply before the trip back," she explains. She takes out the writ to be inspected.

*#Diplomacy*: 1d20 (19) + 12 *Total*: 31


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2021)

The guard reads the writ to confirm the bounty is in fact real and nods, writing down some details on her list... but then stops and frowns for a second before her eyes go wide.

"Wait... You are the Heroes of Sandpoint," her face lits up with a smile. The other guards turn to her in surprise, then give you a second look, and huddle together a bit. There's a hint of awe on their faces. This is definitely a highlight of the day.

"Oh yeah, I think it might be them!"

"An honor to met you."

"I heard Sandpoint had some murders too. Did you catch the murderer over there?" 

_"Hey, are you moving or what?_" someone calls from behind in the waiting line.

"Ah, yes, yes... you can enter," the original guard clears her throat and straightens as the others step away from the wagon back to their serious faces. Still, her expressions softens as she leans in to whisper. "I'm sure the Justices would love to talk with you when you go to deliver the writ. Good to have you here," she pats the side of the wagon signaling you are free to pass.

((Now that you are in the city, you may find Foxglove's townhouse with a Gather Information check and 1d4 hours of asking ))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 18, 2021)

The party starts asking around. For the most part people are not familiar with these "Foxgloves". They were either a lesser noble house or, simply, they had been out of the public eye in Magnimar for so long that most folks have forgotten about them. It takes Mirenia some time to track down the address to the townhouse.


The townhouse is located in the Naos District, not far from Starsilver Plaza.

... but while doing so, you have also learned that the sprawling city of Magnimar has been having a  disturbingly familiar string of murders over the last week or so. Stories of merchants, politicians and other aristocrats showing up dead - their bodies mutilated, faces missing, and chests carved with seven-pointed stars. The toll is currently in the dozens.

The crime scenes are being tightly controlled by the city's government as they try to investigate but so far there's a growing paranoia, with several suspects caught and released without enough evidence to link them. The common folk, but specially the nobles have grown restless for the lack of results.



Arriving to the Starsilver Plaza, it's easy to get someone to point them to the right house.

The building itself is three stories tall. Boards have been nailed over the windows on the ground floor. If asked around, the neighbors reveal that the house was boarded up by carpenters one night not all that long ago. Some people complained about the noise, but thankfully it's been quiet since then. If you go around the back of the buildings, you can get a peek through the little gate at the back patio where you can tell there's a small shed and the house's back door is boarded over as well.

The front door has lion's head on the lock. One of the keys you recovered from Aldern has a similar lion head.

It's getting late and there's plenty of people coming and going to the plaza.

Map updated! You are in the lower side of the map.

@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @Foemidor


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2021)

Approaching the townhouse, Rose notices the sound of movement and conversation inside...

The sun is starting to set but you still have enough light.

What do you do?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 19, 2021)

Rose whispers. *"I think I hear someone in there,"* she crouches down slightly, moving as quietly as she can to get alongside the window to the right of the door. She tucks into the space next to the window to peer inside, trying to see between the spaces in the boards. 

*"It might just be someone else investigating or some looters,"* she mutters. 

Rose motions with her hand, making a sweeping arc with her fingers toward the window opposite the one she's standing at, hoping someone will get in place on that side. 

*"If someone rushes out we've got eyes on either side of the entry,"* she adds. 

*Stealth:* 1d20 (15) + 13
*Total: 28*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2021)

Mirenia listens to Rose but doesn't immediately creep forward. Instead, like many other times...she dances. She dances -- and casts magic as she dances, and dances, and bends reality _just_ a little bit through her mastery of the art form to suit her needs...

(Mirenia uses the *Pageant of the Peacock*, then casts *Heightened Awareness* & *Raiment of Authority*.)

*#This Definitely Isn't a More Important Disguise Roll Than the Last One Avrae, Just Play It Cool*: 1d20 (14) + 17 *Total*: 31

...the end result is pretty creepy. Mirenia dons an Aldern disguise, shifting her Sleeves of Many Garments to take on his usual finery as well. Then, armed with the lion headed key, she tries the lock to the front door.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2021)

Mirenia opens the door with all the confidence Aldern would have arriving home.

The door leads to a mostly empty entry way. Here you see... a very living Iesha approaching the door and Aldern walking down the stairs, coming to check the movement outside the house. Both of them freeze the moment they see "Aldern" at the door. No one makes a move.


Sense Motive
Perception


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2021)

Aldern is silent for a long moment before he steps inside. "Who are you people?! With the carpenter's guild?! Get out of my house!" he asks with an air of confidence.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2021)

Hearing what Aldern just said and seeing Addo at his side, Aldern2 and Iesha look at each other with a nod. "It's them." 

They bring out very well concealed swords from their clothes and prepare to attack.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2021)

Round 1
*Vela 21
Addo 19
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19*
Aldern2 17
Iesha 15
??? 8
Aldern/Mirenia 3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2021)

Mildly put out by the rush to combat Addo steps forward and draws his sword, wiffing on his first strike.

((Expertise +2, so AC is up to 27 this round))


----------



## Foemidor (Nov 20, 2021)

Peering through the door, Vela chants while extending her hand towards the impostors, conjuring a storm of golden particles around them.

[Heightened Glitterdust DC 19]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2021)

Aldern2 and Iesha stagger and grunt in pain. They are covered in golden glittering dust and can't see a thing. 

Round 1
Vela 21
Addo 19*
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19*
Aldern2 17 (blinded)
Iesha 15 (blinded)
??? 8
Aldern/Mirenia 3

@Ronnam and @Cardboard Tube Knight are up.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 20, 2021)

"Take them alive? I'll do my best," Gorrendux says as he steps forward. The Half-Orc Cleric swaps ends of his longspear, and tries to knock the faux Iesha on the noggin with the weapon's blunt wooden end, but misses pitifully.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 21, 2021)

Rose moves to get a vidual on Aldern2 and shoots a blunt arrow at his shoulder, he staggers back hissing.

At that moment, something weird happens... their bodies start to morph. Hair and clothes start to meld with their skin, the skin in the face smooths over leaving no factions of note, except of a vague depression where the eyes and mouth would be.

The one who was previously Iesha attempts to strike at Addo but is unable to connect. It moves a bit back towards the stairs. Aldern!Monster moves further up the stairs. They both shake off the effect of the glitterdust. They are still shimmering, but they are able to see normally again.

Round 1
Vela 21
Addo 19
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19
Monster  Aldern 17 (-15hp)
Monster Iesha 15
*??? 8
Aldern/Mirenia 3*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 21, 2021)

Aldern, still somewhat incensed by the individuals walking around with other peoples faces when they were actually faceless husks, grits his teeth and then raises his voice. "If you two abominable monstrosities do not stand down immediately you'll have more than your crude, deformed faces to worry over!"

(Standard Action to cast Blistering Invective, Move action to draw saltpeter, Swift Action to activate Arcane Strike on her fists for whatever. DC 15 Reflex Save to not catch on fire.)

*#Blistering Invective*: 1d20 (11) + 17 *Total*: 28

*#Base Damage*: 1d10 (2) + 1 *Total*: 3
*#Catch Fire Damage*: 1d6 (*1*) *Total*: 1


----------



## Bird Masked (Nov 21, 2021)

From the street behind the intrepid heroes came a flitting shadow. Bundled in a dark cloak with a wide brimmed hat pulled low, the figure darted up the stairs and leapt across the threshold. The long garment unfurled and betrayed the glint of silver beneath its billowing folds as boots thudded on the floorboards.

Now firmly revealed, the slight half-elven woman drove four feet of slim, viciously pointed steel forward at the faux-Iesha. Sumara's pallid skin just peeked out at her throat and the edges of her face, with the rest covered by a carved mask. The humanoid features worked into the wood were twisted into a rictus of some indeterminate emotion and thorny vines broke the plane of the cheeks to form a verge of roses across the crown. Her own teeth were bared behind the wooden mouth, and she let out an angry growl to punctuate the hiss of her blade. "Your terror ends!"

(Move to get in position, standard to attack Iesha, swift to demoralize the thingy)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 21, 2021)

Not-Iesha is assaulted with steel and fire and staggers taken off guard. She certainly didn't expect this woman to show up along with the group.

Now that she has a better look at them, Mirenia identifies them as Faceless Stalkers. They are shapechangers abominations that usually take roles as spies. They need 10 minutes to impersonate another creature, but the process is painful. Returning to their original form, provides an exhilarating relief that gives them an edge of battle. Clearly, not even that helped them here...

They have DR5/ piercing or slashing.

Round 2
*Vela 21
Addo 19
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19*
Monster Aldern 17 (-15hp)
Monster Iesha 15 (-25 hp, on fire)
Sumara 8
Aldern/Mirenia 3


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 22, 2021)

Momentarily confused by the sight of "Aldern" right beside him, while the other Aldern just morphed into a human-shaped nightmare, Gorrendux grunts and wipes his eyes. Warily watching Mirenia who currently resembles Aldern.... but we can never be entirely sure.... Gorrendux uses his move action to pull out a wand. With the stubby wooden wand, he casts _Bless_ on the party, granting everyone a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects. (The bard's Inspire Courage is a competence bonus, so they should stack.)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2021)

To the surprise of everyone, all of Rose's shots miss.


*Spoiler*: _somewhere_ 










Addo, tries to attack the Iesha Stalker but misses both times.

Vela throws an area of grease on the stairs. Aldern Stalker notices this and lowers their center of gravity to balance and avoid falling down and likely slide down the stairs, then they gracefully step out of the stairs and into the second floor, out of view from the party.

Iesha Stalker on the other hand is starting to feel the heat. They focus on the woman who appeared as she seems the biggest threat right now. They slash down with fury, managing to get a cut. (-10 Sumara)


Round 2
Vela 21
Addo 19
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19
Face Stalker Aldern 17 (-15hp)
Face Stalker Iesha 15 (-29hp, on fire)
*Sumara 8 (-10 hp)
Aldern/Mirenia 3

@Bird Masked @Hidden Nin are up!*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 23, 2021)

Mirenia grits her teeth at the escape of one of the stalkers, before she shifts from insults to music, singing the Song of Seven Storms Running, ironically enough.

(Activating Inspire Courage.)


----------



## Bird Masked (Nov 23, 2021)

Sumara hissed as the creature drew blood, but she'd had worse. The bravo bounded past the flaming creature that had looked like Iesha and traipsed up the stair. She hit the greasy steps like a mountain goat hopping surefooted from rock to rock until she reached the top and came to a halt facing down...nothing.

Wary, Sumara held her blade at the ready and looked for signs of her quarry's passage, but nothing presented itself for the moment.

((Lots of acrobatics past Iesha and up the stair, planning to_ Parry and Ripost_e any melee attack she takes before her next turn))


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2021)

Round 3
*Vela 21
Addo 19
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19*
Face Stalker Aldern 17 (-15hp)
Face Stalker Iesha 15 (-29hp, on fire)
Sumara 8 (-10 hp, second floor)
Aldern/Mirenia 3

@EvilMoogle @Foemidor @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight are up!


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2021)

Rose's arrows bring down not-Iesha and the body falls to the ground limp. 

Vela dispels the grease and flies up to try to get a glimpse of the second floor through the window. She sees a large study with a double door in the back.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2021)

Addo double moves up the stairs looking for the Aldern-impostor... He passes Sumara into what would be a little hallway and sees the creature is hiding just around the corner waiting for anyone to cross. Addo advances, blocking the sword with his shield and staying in place, now cutting his escape.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 25, 2021)

Double moving as well, Gorrendux tags along with Addo and Sumara up the stairs.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2021)

Seeing himself  blocked by a wall of steel and sword he tries to book it going to the back. Addo makes a nasty slash on his back and the creature hisses in pain but continues forward until he reaches the right door and suddenly... he starts... melting? His body compresses like a rubbery substance until it is impossibly small and it squeezes from under the door. A second later, you hear groaning and bones snapping back into place on the other side and a then... the sound of a window breaking.


Round 3
Vela 21
Addo 19
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19
Face Stalker Aldern 17 (18 non lethal, -13hp lethal)
*Sumara 8 (-10 hp, second floor)
Aldern/Mirenia 3

@Hidden Nin @Bird Masked are up!*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2021)

Mire -- Aldern rushes up the stairs after the others, breathing heavy and out of breath. "Which way is he?!" she asks quickly, looking around wildly.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2021)

Assuming Addo points to the door through which not-Aldern just compressed through.


----------



## Bird Masked (Nov 27, 2021)

Sumara's ears pricked at the sound of the breaking window. "Oh no you don't," she growled, and rushed down the hall after Mirenia to open the door the creature had passed under.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2021)

The door to the room is opened! This is clearly a guestroom. There's a bed and a desk, but most importantly, it's empty and the window is broken. Not-Aldern appears to have jumped out of the window!

Round 4
*Vela 21
Addo 19
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19*
Face Stalker Aldern 17 (18 non lethal, -13hp lethal)
Sumara 8 (-10 hp, second floor)
Aldern/Mirenia 3


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 27, 2021)

Addo races into the room and dives out the window after the creature with all the grace an finesse one expects of the metal-clad priest.  He tries to land with a heavy swing but instead lands heavy.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2021)

The stalker hears _clang clang clang_ approaching the window from above and you can hear him mutter_ "oh no"_. He has just enough time to bend back, avoiding most of the falling armored hulk and his sword (-2). Addo is now prone at his feet. 

Round 4
*Vela 21*
Addo 19 ( +9 temp HP, prone)*
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19*
Face Stalker Aldern 17 (18 non lethal, -15hp lethal)
Sumara 8 (-10 hp, second floor)
Aldern/Mirenia 3


----------



## Foemidor (Nov 27, 2021)

At the sound of glass breaking Vela wills herself to move, Grasping her hat tightly at the brim while she's propelled up and over the roof of the home. Spotting the stalker and Addo she casts _Slow_.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2021)

Gorrendux moves back to the first floor and opens the large double door that lead to a dining room. The back doors are boarded.

As she flies up, Vela can tell a few people have started to peek out of their homes and more than a few passersby have stopped in surprise.

The magic hits and takes hold on the faceless stalker, slowing him down. "D a m n !" he curses slowly under his breath and starts moving out of Addo's square provoking an AoO. 

((I'm going to skip Rose as she doesn't have any line of sight

Round 4
Vela 21
Addo 19 ( +9 temp HP, prone)
*Rose 19*
Gorrendux 19
Face Stalker Aldern 17 (18 non lethal, -15hp lethal)
Sumara 8 (-10 hp, second floor)
Aldern/Mirenia 3


@Cardboard Tube Knight is up.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2021)

Rose double moves up and arrives behind Mirenia and Sumara.
Addo doesn't manage to strike the creature but he feels pretty confident they will be able to catch up with it/kill it now.

Round 4
Vela 21
Addo 19 ( +9 temp HP, prone)
Rose 19
Gorrendux 19
Face Stalker Aldern 17 (18 non lethal, -15hp lethal)
*Sumara 8 (-10 hp, second floor)
Aldern/Mirenia 3*


@Bird Masked @Hidden Nin  are up


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 28, 2021)

Aldern continues singing, throws the door open, and moves towards the window and out of it as gracefully as he can manage.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2021)

Mirenia and Sumara gracefully jump and soft fall at Addo's side. Sumara moves forward and strikes the creature with the pommel of her estoc knocking him out for good before he can escape. 

Combat over.

Outside, at the front door, a small group of people have gathered. Some are calling the guards. 

"Some thieves!"
"Are those the murderers?"
"That elven girl flew over the house!"

With the level of increased security you saw earlier, it should take more than a minute for guards to arrive to the scene to investigate the commotion. 

What do you want to do?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 29, 2021)

Addo pulls himself to his feet and looks towards the sound of the noise.  "I'd go try and calm things down but guards will probably be here before I can get out of the yard."  He glances at "Aldern" before continuing, "this might be a situation where discretion might be in our best interest?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2021)

Aldern takes a deep breath, composing himself. "They may want to look around, I bet. I'll furnish a story, but you'll need to be scarce," he informs them, before turning back towards the house, unlocking the back door, and moving towards the front door to emerge. "Please, please. Go about your business, there is nothing to see. Simply a bit of a misunderstanding -- I apologize for the commotion, fair neighbors!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 1, 2021)

While most of the people disperse, there's still more than a few neighbors still standing at their doors waiting to see what happens.

After a minute, a trio of guards rush in front of the house. "Where?" A female guard inquires arriving, and some neighbors just point to the house and Aldern. She turns to him and nods. "Sir, is something wrong? The guard was called here saying there was a commotion."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 2, 2021)

Aldern gives a sweeping bow to the two guards before rising to his full height. "Ah, as dashing a guard as vigilant," he tells the female guard as he saunters down the stairs. "I apologize dearly for the commotion; imagine my alarm when my entourage came to find my estate not only boarded up, but a nesting ground for some host of large and hostile avian beasts. The ensuing scuffle was a disruption, and I do pray no one was hurt." He looks around at any remaining stragglers, raising a hand and pursing his lips with an apologetically strained frown.

*#Diplomacy*: 1d20 (17) + 17 *Total*: 34
*#Bluff*: 1d20 (19) + 19 *Total*: 38


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2021)

"Avian beasts?" the guard frowns clearly confused about that.  "I... I don't think anybody said anything about birds when they called us. Do you have things handled then, sir? Would you like to file a report about finding your house boarded up? Things have been pretty dangerous lately, sir, if you have suspicion of someone entering your house, it would be best to set a precedence," she brings out a notebook.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2021)

He nods slowly. "Burst right through the window and flew on its way. Wicked, wicked thing. But yes, after an initial fright, I do believe things here are settled." He gives pause as she asks her second question, then clears his throat. "As it happens, I may later. Might I have your name, my dear, so I can compliment your conduct today when I do head to city hall to file the report?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2021)

"Leandra Almiri, sir," she makes a small salute with a bow. "We cannot leave our guard down with the situation going on. Please let us know if you see anything else you find suspicious. Ah, your name, sir?" 

Once she has his name, she notes the house's address and leaves with her comrades. They were less enthusiastic to have hustled all the way here from a few blocks away so they seem eager to return to their regular patrol and finish their shift.

The neighbors seem a bit confused but they end up returning to their houses, locking the doors behind them, and hushing curious childs from the windows.

You have the house to yourselves.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 3, 2021)

Aldern of course offers his name, bowing to Officer Almiri cordially and waving them off as they head away...before quietly returning to the inside of the house. First and foremost, Mirenia is looking to bind the first assailant that had been left unconscious just past the front door, assuming 'she' had not woken up and escaped.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2021)

The stalker inside the house is dead. The one on the back patio is knocked out.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 4, 2021)

As people drift away, Gorrendux sidles up to Mirenia/Aldern and whispers, "Well done, friend. You handled that crowd brilliantly. Hopefully, all them prying eyes stay gone." Gorrendux will nonchalantly check the bodies of the faceless ones.

When he notices that one remains alive, he will recruit a companion to drag it back inside the house. If it looks like the creature is bleeding out or about to die, he will move quickly to use _Rebuke Death_ on it to keep it alive.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 4, 2021)

Gorrendux can tell the unconscious man/creature is stable. He was knocked with non-lethal damage, so he should wake up in a few hours on his own.


----------



## Bird Masked (Dec 5, 2021)

Sumara still had her estoc in the loose reversed half-sword grip she'd used to fell the faceless creature and was, for the moment, too paralyzed with indecision to do much else. She'd leapt in on impulse and from there things had flowed naturally enough. Stab the thing trying to claw you, dance through some fire and leap out a window, all perfectly reasonable responses to stimuli, but she was now faced with _people _and sweat poured down her face behind the grotesque mask that hid her features. She could run? She could stab someone to assert dominance? She could...

Somehow she found herself helping drag the body of the creature she'd brained back into the building with the gruff half-orc. "Umm...hello. How are you liking Magnimar?"


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 6, 2021)

The Half-Orc Cleric works with *Sumara *to move the unconscious creature back into the building. 

"How do I like Magnimar? Too soon to tell. We just rolled into town and came straight here, more or less. Are there many of these faceless type fiends here in the city? Tell me more of this place."

Gorrendux tries to make sure the creature is not dead, and ties its wrists and ankles. To the group, he says, "Er. Who wants to question this thing? I think we heard it speak the Common tongue, so we ought to be able to interrogate it."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2021)

Rose is not sure about touching the knocked out man, it seems that the others have this. She slides her longbow back over her body, using the string to hold it in place over her chest and shoulder, and begins to wander through the house looking for anything that might be worthwhile -- notes, books, supplies. 

Her reading in Common...left a lot to be desired, but she could usually be counted on to spot the most important things. She would just sound out the words and hope she had heard them spoken before if it came to it. 


*"This place is too crowded, Cernunnos,"* she says out loud, but in Elven. 
*"I doubt it has felt the touch of you passion in a while."* 

*Perception:* 1d20 (9) + 13
*Total: 22*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2021)

soulnova said:


> The stalker inside the house is dead. The one on the back patio is knocked out.


Aldern grimaces as he takes this in, sighing as he comes to his full height and moves on...


Ronnam said:


> As people drift away, Gorrendux sidles up to Mirenia/Aldern and whispers, "Well done, friend. You handled that crowd brilliantly. Hopefully, all them prying eyes stay gone." Gorrendux will nonchalantly check the bodies of the faceless ones.
> 
> When he notices that one remains alive, he will recruit a companion to drag it back inside the house. If it looks like the creature is bleeding out or about to die, he will move quickly to use _Rebuke Death_ on it to keep it alive.


...letting the illusion of her spell and masterpiece fade as Mirenia appears as...herself. "I guess I picked up a thing or two, working with Cyrdrak," she says with a wry smile. "But thank you. With any luck, that tall tale about the bird gets them looking somewhere else and explains the broken window and Vela's flying..." she mutters irately. "What a..."


Bird Masked said:


> Sumara still had her estoc in the loose reversed half-sword grip she'd used to fell the faceless creature and was, for the moment, too paralyzed with indecision to do much else. She'd leapt in on impulse and from there things had flowed naturally enough. Stab the thing trying to claw you, dance through some fire and leap out a window, all perfectly reasonable responses to stimuli, but she was now faced with _people _and sweat poured down her face behind the grotesque mask that hid her features. She could run? She could stab someone to assert dominance? She could...
> 
> Somehow she found herself helping drag the body of the creature she'd brained back into the building with the gruff half-orc. "Umm...hello. How are you liking Magnimar?"


"...mess." Mirenia gave pause as she looked of the masked duelist that had just given them a rather helpful hand. Now that the battle high was gone she actually realize...she had absolutely no idea who this was, or why they had helped them. The songstress smooths a couple fingers through her hair as she studies Sumara, raising a brow. "Not the warmest welcome I've gotten, to be sure. To who do we owe our thanks and honor for assistance and misfortune for what you've stepped into?" 

Well versed in hunting demons, she walks up to the faceless stalker and begins to gently rouse...him? It? While singing a gentle Melody of the Dawn, meant to be sung at the start of one's day to rouse them through their morning routine.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose is not sure about touching the knocked out man, it seems that the others have this. She slides her longbow back over her body, using the string to hold it in place over her chest and shoulder, and begins to wander through the house looking for anything that might be worthwhile -- notes, books, supplies.
> 
> Her reading in Common...left a lot to be desired, but she could usually be counted on to spot the most important things. She would just sound out the words and hope she had heard them spoken before if it came to it.
> 
> ...



To be fair, the house itself looks emptied other than the furniture. Most of the cabinets look as if someone looked through them and you can barely find anything of value. There are no clothes or shoes left in the closest and the bookshelves on the library have barely one or two cheap romance books left. 

The attic is cluttered with a lot of old dusty boxes. Inside she finds old sketch notebooks with different charcoal drawings of animals, magical beasts, and a portrait of a handsome dashing man with a composite longbow. Rose recognizes the man from the paintings the party found in the Foxglove mansion as Aldern's father, Traver Foxglove. This might have been his wife's art journal from their first years as a married couple. It looked like they enjoyed a life of traveling and adventure, with Traver being an accomplished hunter before they decided to settle down on "The Misgivings"...

There's also another journal that looks like Traver's, where he drew the plans he envisioned for the mansion, making notes on rooms he wanted to renovate completely. Just like Aldern, he never managed to finish the changes to the house... 

While turning on the pages of the house's plans, a piece of paper slips out and catches Rose's attention. It's some kind of contract. Reading it over she realizes it's about a big loan by "The Brothers of the Seven" to Vorel Foxglove to build the mansion. It gives the address to some sawmill in this city as collateral. 



Hidden Nin said:


> Well versed in hunting demons, she walks up to the faceless stalker and begins to gently rouse...him? It? While singing a gentle Melody of the Dawn, meant to be sung at the start of one's day to rouse them through their morning routine.



((The faceless stalker is an aberration))

The creature "blinks" and "frowns" it's hard to tell for the lack of facial details, its face more like a blob of cartilage and muscle than anything else. It immediately struggles against its binds with a hiss.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 7, 2021)

Mirenia continues to sing to the faceless stalker...before irritation flashes over her features, if very slightly, and extremely brief. It settles afterwards and she begins to sigh to herself, mulling things over. "Stubborn."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 7, 2021)

soulnova said:


> To be fair, the house itself looks emptied other than the furniture. Most of the cabinets look as if someone looked through them and you can barely find anything of value. There are no clothes or shoes left in the closest and the bookshelves on the library have barely one or two cheap romance books left.
> 
> The attic is cluttered with a lot of old dusty boxes. Inside she finds old sketch notebooks with different charcoal drawings of animals, magical beasts, and a portrait of a handsome dashing man with a composite longbow. Rose recognizes the man from the paintings the party found in the Foxglove mansion as Aldern's father, Traver Foxglove. This might have been his wife's art journal from their first years as a married couple. It looked like they enjoyed a life of traveling and adventure, with Traver being an accomplished hunter before they decided to settle down on "The Misgivings"...
> 
> ...



Rose pockets the romance books, perhaps looking them over could help her become better at reading. She also decides to keep the sketch journal, maybe there's some purpose it could serve. Even the plans for the house might yet reveal something that isn't readily apparent from being inside of the place. 

With the contract involving the Brothers of the Seven, Rose decides that is probably the most important thing she is going to find at present. She stacks her small treasures together and heads back down to join the others. There was the sawmill back in Sandpoint and now the one here, that did strike her as slightly odd.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 8, 2021)

Consciously choosing not to comment on Rose's taste in literature, Gorrendux joins Mirenia in introducing himself to the mysterious Half-Elf woman with the fancy sword. "Yes, thank you for your timely assistance," the Half-Orc Cleric politely says in his deep, monstrous voice. "I'm *Gorrendux*, this talented minstrel is *Mirenia*. The gifted archer is *Rose*. My brother-in-arms is *Addo*, Warpriest of Iomedae. This here is *Vela*, wizard extraordinaire. Who are you?" he says to *Sumara*.


----------



## Bird Masked (Dec 10, 2021)

Ronnam said:


> Who are you?" he says to *Sumara*.



She tugged the mask down, revealing large, sensitive eyes a bit sunken into her bone pale features. "Sumara, brother Gorrendux. My name is Sumara. I had been looking into these murders out of...interest. And then you were there, and they revealed their villainy and matters just sort of started." Sumara smiled sheepishly and finally shoved her blade back into it's sheath.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2021)

> "If you tell me everything you know I'll make sure you get a clean death.  If we have to turn you over to authorities I'll lose that option."



Assuming Addo and Gorrendux talk with the prisoner about his options on how things will develop for him depending if he cooperates or not, the creature grows silent considering their words. You cannot read his expression easily... but he stops struggling against his binds for a bit.

"Alright. I'll talk and I'll return the favor then. Death is already hunting you so you might as well meet her quicker. May our deaths be but one more brick on the Father Skinsaw's plans..." he chuckles.

Religion DC 15

*Spoiler*: __ 



Father Skinsaw is one of the many titles that Norgorber, the god of secrets, assassins and thieves. 




Religion DC 20

*Spoiler*: __ 



Followers of Norgorber usually pledge themselves to one of the four aspects of the god. The Skinsaw Cult believe that every murder is a prayer and commit brutal killings in their god's name in the belief that this advances their patron's secret plans. Members of the Skinsaw Cult wear masks of human skin that allow them to detect their victims' vulnerable spots.




"We were here to pose as this stupid young noble after his absence. He came to ask for a loan from the Brothers of the Seven to renovate his house several months ago... My Master recognized his blood bond to the entity of the house, a long lost member of the Seven, so he allowed the money to be given to him." 

"But Foxglove's debt grew day by day with no progress on the house. He came back for more gold with explanations and excuses for his needs... he had just married, the locals were superstitious and wouldn't work for him, he couldn't seem to eradicate the black mold and rat infestation. My Mistress grew interested on his tales of sickened rats dwelling inside the walls... and that's when, one day, he came all wide eyed and sniveling. The fool had accidentally killed his wife. He claimed it had been an accident and that something had taken over him. But we knew better... it was a sign of the Skinsaw." 

"My Mistress promised we would help him and forgive all his debt if he brought back some of the sickened rats for her. He did so, but as expected of a mewling young noble, he botched it and got bitten by the rat. He somehow managed to survive long enough to get to Magnimar just before the sickness took him. My mistress could tell his ghoulish transformation would be like nothing else she had seen before. An opportunity of a lifetime. She sent him on a mission to do her biding in Sandpoint while we did our work here in Magnimar. I was supposed to stay here to cover his whereabouts if anyone came asking for him." 


"Go to Kyver's Islet, right at the mouth of Yondabakari river. There you will find the Seven's Sawmill where my Master and his cult will greet you. We have eyes and hands in the court... so if you hand me to them or try to warn the authorities there, we might see each other again."


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 11, 2021)

Bird Masked said:


> She tugged the mask down, revealing large, sensitive eyes a bit sunken into her bone pale features. "Sumara, brother Gorrendux. My name is Sumara. I had been looking into these murders out of...interest. And then you were there, and they revealed their villainy and matters just sort of started." Sumara smiled sheepishly and finally shoved her blade back into it's sheath.


"Well met, Sumara. Aye, I never thought I'd be investigation murders, but here we are. I'm more keen on straightforward hunting down undead, and we already suspect Ghouls might be involved."

As the Cleric of the team, Gorrendux offers the following insights on the word "Skinsaw" based on his education in religion. "Friends, 'Father Skinsaw' is one of the many titles of the dark god known more commonly as Norgorber, master of secrets, killers, and thieves. Assassins and murderers revere him. Norgorber's misguided adherents usually pledge themselves to one of four aspects. The Skinsaw Cult hold fast to the insane belief that every murder is a prayer to Norgorber. They often commit brutal killings in their god's name in the belief that this advances their patron's secret plans. I have also heard that members of the Skinsaw Cult sometimes wear masks made of... human flesh." He adds with a growl, "The fools brag such obscene masks enable them to detect their victims' vulnerable spots."

"*Sumara*, are you a local then? What do you know of the Norgorberists here in the City of Monuments?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 14, 2021)

Content they have the information they need, and likely all the information they will get, Addo makes good on his promise and swiftly but cleanly puts an end to the abomination's life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2021)

Rose has already become engrossed in one of the books she picked up, but she is listening to the things happening around her. She then absently comments to the others.

*"While you were wringing information out of this one, Cernunnos led Rose to a tidbit of information. There was some sort of loan made between another Foxsocks and someone called The Brothers of the Seven. Some of the words are...large and unfamiliar to my tongue but it gives an address to an old sawmill." 

"It's strange to me...another sawmill."*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2021)

Mirenia's baleful glare only intensifies the longer she listens to what Aldern was put through just by the nature of his heritage. She doesn't look as Addo beheads the stalker, but she doesn't shed a tear either.

"I suggest we collect our bounty at city hall first and foremost, then investigate the location he gave us. I knew they were bad news from what others had mentioned, but to think they exerted this kind of control over Aldern..." She shakes her head gently. "The sooner we can confront these men, the better. I'm ready."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2021)

The Face Stalker "smiles" as Addo prepares to finish the job. "May we meet under the Father's mask," he whispers with a prideful chuckle. 

His head is cut cleanly, and rolls around the floor. If anyone were to find only the head, it would be hard to identify it as such. 

@Bird Masked @Cardboard Tube Knight @EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Foemidor @Ronnam 

Are you all going to the court together to cash the bounty, or would some of you want to go ahead and scout the area of the sawmill?


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 18, 2021)

"Let's stick together," Gorrendux proposes as he stares at the vile creature's strange "head" rolls on the floor. Shaken by the horrid sight, Gorrendux grimaces and grumbles something about Pharasma. Once everyone is ready to go, he will start heading toward the court.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2021)

The party makes their way back to the Pediment Building that houses the Office of the Lord-Mayor, the Halls of Virtue court and the prison underneath.

Addo and Rose can tell that there's a higher number of guards coming and going than the last time they were here. There's a small crowd outside the building demanding that the murders stop and that the authorities take responsibility for their handling of the situation.

It takes a bit to pass through the crowd to find someone who can help them, as everyone seems busy drowning in paperwork and/or in a sour mood. One of the clerks that received Addo last time recognizes him. He's carrying a stack of files and envelopes.

"Oh? Mr. Venatinus? Are you looking for Justice Ironbriar? I'm so sorry, he's out attending important matters. The city has gone crazy, as you see," he gestures around him, trying to keep the files from slipping. "If you wish to leave a message, I'll make sure it gets to his desk for when he comes back... Ah welcome," he gives a quick bow to the others in the party.  "The rest of the Heroes of Sandpoint, I assume."

@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @Foemidor @Bird Masked


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 20, 2021)

Addo bows politely.  "Yes, there are my compatriots."  He indicates the others considering the timing.  "I take it it is unusually busy?  We would hate to distract the Justice from important duties, pray tell me what disturbs the city?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2021)

The clerk gives a surprised glance. "Oh, I thought you knew. Apologies. There has been a string of murders for the last few weeks. High profile merchants and aristocrats have been targeted lately. Every day we find a new victim-," he says somberly but stops. "I... I can't talk much about it, I'm sorry. The investigation is still on going," he explains, now a bit more aware he shouldn't be talking about these matters. 

"People are worried for their safety with reason but I can assure you we have our best people on the case."


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 20, 2021)

"Of course, thank you," Gorrendux says politely to the government bureaucrat. "Who is in charge of the investigation?" The Half-Orc's eyes wander around the courthouse walls to see if he can see anything of note, perhaps a "Wanted" poster or any notices of foreclosure on any of the Foxglove holdings.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2021)

"Oh, Lord Justice Bayl Argentine placed Justice Ironbriar in charge of the investigation when things started to get a bit more... sensitive. I believe that is the reason he's out right now. Checking crime scenes, interviewing suspects, witness, trying to see if the guards missed anything on the initial reports," he explains but another guard taps his shoulder and points at some of the files he carries.

"Aren't those for me?"

"Ah yes! Sorry! Here." 

The other guard scoffs and takes the paper clearly irritated.

The clerk seems embarrassed and is looking forward to go back to his duties. "Apologies... Do you need anything else?"

There is in fact a bounty board. Most of the space have been taken over by Missing Person notices... for the looks of it, people from the poorer side of the city. The Wanted posters are easier to browse and Gorrendux has no problem finding the one that matches the name of the bandit you found death under the Foxglove Mansion. You also carry with you a missive from Sheriff Belor and Mayor Kendra vouching for your find.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 21, 2021)

Mirenia gives a polite smile but shakes her head. "We appreciate the assistance," she says smoothly. "But we need to collect on a bounty first and foremost, today."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2021)

"I can help with that," the clerk's face lits up. "If I may..." he takes the letters from the Sheriff and the Mayor and motions the party to follow them to another administrative area deeper into the building that is heavily guarded. The clerk explains the situation and provides the paper work to a second clerk, who in turn goes to a back room flanked by fully armored guards and returns with a bag of gold.

A bag of 500g. 

"Here it is. May I have your signature, here and here. I'm glad this menace won't be praying on travelers anymore. Thank you so much for your service."  

"If there's nothing else you need, I must return to my duties."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 21, 2021)

Mirenia thanks the clerk politely and collects on what they're owed. She then turns to the others. "I suppose that only leaves one destination for us then, wouldn't it?"


----------



## Bird Masked (Dec 22, 2021)

Sumara had made herself scarce as they did their business about the courthouse, but chirped up when the attention shifted back to the matter at hand. 

"I can take us there. I think I still know the street, but it's an odd spot. They do no business with brokers on the premises, so that's not likely a good lie to gain access." 

She hesitated a moment, but decided to continue. "We should be a little cautious, I've heard stories about some cultists getting nicked but not being buried in the Hells. Not like some of those that call on his other aspects. They get put down deep. Or so I've heard."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 23, 2021)

For a moment Rose considers something. She nods to herself as if an important thing just dawned on her and then looks to the others. *"It's been a while since I've been here and even then I don't actually know how to use this to find the sawmill,"* she says. She sifts through the things she picked up in the house, digging the paper out from between the pages of a book where she placed it for safe keeping. 

She hands the paper off to one of the others (Sumara, Mirenia, or just whoever is available to take it).


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2021)

The paper Rose found is the contract for a loan. The money was initially requested by Vorel Foxglove to the Brother of the Seven to build the Foxglove Mansion, offering the Sawmill as collateral. Given what you learned so far, you get the impression Aldern might have found this and that helped him find them to ask money for the renovations.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2021)

Sumara guides the group through the city with ease towards the islet and then through a maze of industrial warehouses and workshops. It would have certainly taken you a few hours finding the right route to take, as there's little order in the arrangement of the buildings and many of the streets are not named. 


Built over the mouth of the Yondabakari River, this massive sawmill is a four-story structure (not counting the undermill) that sits on the edge of the riverbed below. A wooden boardwalk wraps around the northern rim of the building, and a flight of stairs leads down to a door on the east side just above the water level. The churning of four large waterwheels under the mill fills the air with loud sound. 

It's about 3pm in the afternoon and all windows are shut. You would know from experience from the Sandpoint sawmill or otherwise that if the machinery is active that means there's at least some workers in the building.

What would you like to do?

@EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Bird Masked @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @Foemidor


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 24, 2021)

*"The people are still inside because of the time of day," *Rose says. *"Is there a chance that we could talk to them and find something out or are we worried they might be part of the problem." *

She had only seen the mill in the small town of Sandpoint before, but maybe this one operated differently? Perhaps they could do more with less people or the people who were in there were loyalists. At this point anything seemed possible.


----------



## Bird Masked (Dec 25, 2021)

"I'm certain it's a front. That's one of the few doors in this town that stays barred to both Deverin and Valdemar and that... that's saying something."

Sumara sucked on her teeth and stared daggers at the aforementioned door.

"I'd try sneaking in at the river level after dark. Can't be seen from the streets and it won't tip them off that we're on the trail."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 26, 2021)

"If they have eyes all over the city, they may very well be aware. We were noticed at the gate, and their agents at the Foxglove Estate haven't arrived back yet. i'd also assume they have eyes in the Pediment Building," Mirenia explains, turning to the others. "The longer we wait, the more time we give them to prepare."


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 26, 2021)

" I agree with *Mirenia*. Time is of the essence, and despite our best efforts, we're not particularly discreet. I think we probably stand out in a crowd, so our enemies probably know we're standing right here anyway. Let's get in there, bring some justice to these murderers. Should we kick in the front door, or sneak around to the rear? Either way, I'm ready for action."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 26, 2021)

Fortunately, the loudness of the machinery will likely mask the sound of your armor, for the less stealthy members of the party.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2021)

*"So then we just go in through the front," *Rose started as she slipped her long bow off of her shoulder.* "Loud as we like then?" *

She looked up at the building. *"If all that noise from in there is reaching us out here it'll be a wonder if the people inside can hear well even with it off. But the same will go for us, so we have to be sure not to let anyone sneak up on us." *


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2021)

((as voted by Mirenia and Sumara))

Moving down the stairs to the bottom door on the undermill level, you find the door locked. 

Please place yourselves in the stairs.

@Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Bird Masked @Ronnam @Cardboard Tube Knight @Foemidor


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2021)

Addo reaches out to knock just loud enough so it can be noticed over the noise.

No one answers right away. After a pause, Addo knocks again, and this time the door is finally opened. There are three young human men with a cautious look on their faces as they first peek outside. 

The one right at the door raises an eyebrow seeing Sumara and Addo, unable to immediately see the others.  "Good afternoon? Sorry, we don't take visitors in this level. If you have a requisition, you need to go to the second floor."

Behind them, Sumara and Addo can get a glimpse of the four huge water wheels and other complex machinery in the central area of the room (shaded area). This is certainly a much larger operation than the Sandpoint Sawmill. Sumara is not surprised about the size of this mechanism as most of the other mills in Magnimar have similar capacity to meet the city's demand. Sandpoint in fact has a bigger sawmill than usual for a town of its size, which is one of the reasons it also complements materials for Magnimar's always hungry demand for wood for their ships. 

*Perception/Sense Motive checks.*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 29, 2021)

Addo glances inside taking a moment to consider the operation before speaking.  "Unfortunately we are not here to discuss work.  We arrived here as part of an investigation -- from the sawmill in Sandpoint actually.  Several gruesome murders were committed and we are worried more deaths may happen here."

"Please step aside so that we might look around "

Perception. 24
Sense motive 20
Diplomacy 13


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2021)

The guy at the door scratches his head. "The Sandpoint Mill? Sorry sir, we are not in league with their mill but if you want to take a look around, we won't stop you..." he opens the door and steps aside to let them enter.

From this angle, Addo can tell these men are hiding some sort of weapon and a mask behind them... 
Additionally, they smirk when inviting them inside. It feels more like a challenge.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2022)

As the workers start to back up, they move easily among the moving mechanism of the wheels into the center of the room thanks to their experience. The mechanism provides partial-cover (+2AC) from ranged around the southern area of the room and improved cover (+8AC) from shots fired from the northern side (where rose is).

"So, as you can no bodies here." One of them grins gesturing around them

"But...  if really want some, maybe we can help with that," his friend says as all of them put on a mask most of you are already familiar with. The Skinsaw Mask you found on Aldern's body...


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2022)

Initiative 

Round 1
Skinsaw Cultist 26
*Rose 25
Vela 19
Sumara 18
Addo 18*
Skinsaw Cultist 18
Gorrendux 13
Mirenia 12
Skinsaw Cultist 12

One of the cultists casts a spell and suddenly disappears out of sight! 
Spellcraft DC17 
Invisibility

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Foemidor @Bird Masked @EvilMoogle are up!


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2022)

Anyone stepping into the shaded area must make a reflex save DC15 to avoid getting caught in the machinery. Which would be bad...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 2, 2022)

Addo sighs slightly in response to the cultists and draws his sword.  He holds firm in the doorway, knowing better than to tempt fate with the active machinery instead focusing on Iomedae's blessing of war.

(Starting next round he'll use the blessing for +1 to saves, unless there's a reason to chose a different effect that round)

(5/6 blessings remaining)


----------



## Bird Masked (Jan 5, 2022)

Sumara lunged forward and arched a strike over a reciprocating bit of machinery in a way that no health and safety inspector would ever approve of. "To the Hells with you and yours!"

She rocked back a little after, baiting a strike with the tip of her estoc swishing in the dusty air of the mill.

_Attack 25
Damage 14 +7 precision
Will Parry and Riposte the next attack on her_


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2022)

The cultist Sumara struck staggers as a spray of blood comes out from the puncture wound. You can't see his face, but from his movement, he's barely able to stand up.

Vela moves closer to the fray and prepares to cast a summon monster.

The other visible cultist moves towards Rose and slashes with his cleaver at the ranger, but misses!



Round 1
Skinsaw Cultist 26
Rose 25
Vela 19
Sumara 18
Addo 18
Skinsaw Cultist 18
*Gorrendux 13
Mirenia 12*
Skinsaw Cultist 12


@Ronnam @Hidden Nin are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 7, 2022)

Mirenia waits until and if Gorrendux moves ahead to step into the space he'd held before she begins singing a song of wrath, energy, and fury. It's a rapid staccato of notes like daggers, aimed directly at the cultists.

Move Action: Inspire Courage
Standard Action: Blistering Invective
Swift Action: Arcane Strike

#Blistering Invective: 1d20 (15) + 17
Total: 32
#Fire Damage: 1d10 (5) + 1
Total: 6

DC Reflex 15 (-2 if Shaken) to not take:
#If Caught On Fire: 1d6 (6)
Total: 6


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 7, 2022)

Crossbow in hand, Gorrendux steps into the loud mill, and carefully takes a Precise Point-Blank Shot at the cultist threatening his archer pal Rose. The crossbow bolt jets into the man, piercing him for *9 damage*. "Norgorber is a false god and your crimes demand justice!" he growls.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 7, 2022)

The cultist that had been gravely wounded by Sumara, gives a panicked shriek as the fire engulfs him. The flames char his body and as he collapses, part of his clothes gets jammed on the mechanism right at his side and his body is suddenly pulled into the gear works, crushing him further...

The visible cultist catches on fire but he's still up... but not for long as Gorrendux sends a bolt right to his head. The man falls to the wheels and then to the river.


The invisible cultist curses. "Norgorber! My Father! Let them taste your power!" He suddenly reappears as a wave of negative energy hits everyone in the room and the entrance.

*Channel Negative Energy*: 2d6 (4, *6*) *Total*: 10
Addo, Sumara, Rose, Gorrendux and Mirenia must make a Will save DC12 for half damage

Round 2
Skinsaw Cultist 26
*Rose 25
Vela 19
Sumara 18
Addo 18
Gorrendux 13
Mirenia 12*

Everyone's up! Inspire Courage+2 is active!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 7, 2022)

With a shake of his head Addo allows Iomedae's inspired swordsmanship to respond, striking at the now visible cultist.

*Addo Will*: 1d20 (14) + 10 *Total*: 24
*Attack (with inspire, no expertise)*: 1d20 (14) + 9 *Total*: 23
*Damage (w/inspire)*: 1d8 (3) + 4 *Total*: 7


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2022)

Sumara moves through the several contraptions around her, avoiding getting caught in the gears and arrives to the side of the cultist, driving her weapon through his heart. 

The danger has passed. Assuming Sumara keeps the body of this cultist to fall into the gears... you find masterwork war razor, leather armor a skinsaw mask, 20 gp and a set of keys to the main entry to the sawmill.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 8, 2022)

Mirenia recoils from the force of negative energy with a step back, though maintains her song...but then stops it once the danger passes. She nods once, stepping in after the others. "Perhaps the rudest welcome we've received to a sawmill...which is saying something." She looks around warily, drawing her longsword and strapping her shield on now. "There's sure to be others here, as well."


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 8, 2022)

"Aye, twas mighty rude of em." Looking around at the two dead cultists, he adds, "The scene is grisly, but not nearly as bad as the murder scene at our last sawmill." Gorrendux grabs the keys and starts heading out and back up toward the main entrance. "Would anyone care for the healing touch of Pharasma, before we go upstairs?"


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2022)

The group leaves the undermill and returns to the first entrance, now with a new set of keys.

The entirety of the first floor consists of a loading area. An opening in the ceiling into the floor above is filled with a tangle of ropes and slings for lowering timber. Nearby, stairs ascend to the next floor. Two sturdy wagons sit to the south, next to a bank of machinery accessed by four low doors; the grinding and creaking of the machinery fills the room. 

You don't see anyone here.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2022)

Mirenia notices that there's a small smear of blood leading to the "alcove" with the hay. If she decides to get a peak over there, she realizes the mounds of hay were compressed, as if something large was on top of them.

More info with Survival.


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 11, 2022)

Loaded crossbow at the ready, Gorrendux approaches the compressed hay to check it out with his 14 Survival check. His eyes dart back and forth, and he flares his nostrils to take in everything.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2022)

"Looks like something large was laying here not long ago," she says, sifting a hand through the hay carefully. 

*#survival*: 1d20 (15) + 6 *Total*: 21


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2022)

Gor realizes that there was a big creature sleeping in the hay area but he's unsure what exactly. @Ronnam 

Rose has a look as well and she notices there are hints that the large creature that was here had a kind of humanoid form...? @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 11, 2022)

"And if I had to guess, I would say that whatever was laying here was a large _humanoid_ form," she adds a moment later, standing up again. "Seems a little strange...and slightly worrisome. We should be on our guard."


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 11, 2022)

"Like an ogre maybe?" Gorrendux whispers as he moves up to inspect the wagons. He looks up too.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 13, 2022)

"Perhaps? The proportions of these outlines don't quite suit any of those, though," she admits, brow furrowing further. "Whatever it was, it hasn't been here for some time, fortunately. But could still possibly be close..."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 13, 2022)

As you finish checking this level, you go up the stairs to the second floor. Here you find yourself in a small hallway with a door leading south and the stairs up to the third floor.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 14, 2022)

Addo confidently progresses forward, opening the door and striding through (assuming it's unlocked).


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2022)

This large storeroom is filled with stacks of timber, firewood, and other finished lumber products waiting for shipment. A network of pulleys on tracks covers the ceiling, ropes dangling here and there to aid in the shifting of inventory as needed. Machinery churns along the south wall, while nearby two chutes fitted with winches allow lumber to be hauled up from the holding pools below. Four openings in the ceiling lead to the upper floor; chutes extend through each of these from the log splitters in the room above. Under each opening is a collection bin.

You see four more workers moving wood from the collection bins. One of them was casually resting against the wall  on the other side of the room and he's the one who also notices Addo's entrance immediately. He has to shout to give the alarm to his friends and quickly puts his Skinsaw mask.

The cultist B right by the door takes a 5ft step away from Addo and casts something. He disappears like the ones in the undermill did.

ROUND 1
CultistB 27
*Vela 21*
Cultist 19
Sumara 17
Cultist 15
Rose 14
Cultist 12
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

*VELA IS UP* @Foemidor


----------



## soulnova (Jan 17, 2022)

Vela casts Haste on the whole party and the world seems to slow around them a bit. They are moving at increased speed.

(Hasted +1 attack roll, +1 dodge ac and reflex. 30 additional feet of movement, extra attack with full bab)

Cultist D casts invisibility and disappears as well!

ROUND 1
Cultist B 27
Vela 21
Cultist D 19
*Sumara 17*
Cultist 15
Rose 14
Cultist 12
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

@Bird Masked Sumara is up!


----------



## Bird Masked (Jan 17, 2022)

The half elf didn't wait for an invitation before zipping past Addo and hurling herself at the nearest visible cultist. She could have been an overeager kid playing tag, if not for the length of steel in her hand the vigor with which she jabbed it through the man.

*Avoiding AOO:*  19
*Attack/Confirm:* 35/21
*Damage:* 37
_Will Parry and Riposte baddies that swing at her_


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2022)

When Sumara enters the room and hurls herself to the right of the door, she bumps against something taking up that space. The figure of Cultist D. Her acrobatics wasn't enough to go through his space and provokes aoo from him. He slashes at her face, but he only hits air.

Without losing a beat, she continues her attack against Cultists A and the tip of her estoc comes through the other side. She can't see his face but he staggers and falls down limp in the ground.


ROUND 1
Cultist B 27
Vela 21
Cultist D 19
Sumara 17
*Rose 14*
Cultist 12
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

Rose is up! @Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2022)

Rose moves into the room, and the other invisible cultist hits her in the back, right between the shoulders. (-7 Rose) She steps away and shoot at the first guy who was with Sumara, but she's too close of Cultist C when she does that, provoking another AoO for other (-4 Rose).

Her arrow does hit its target and he grunts in pain, but can still fight. 

Cultists C tries to slash her again, without luck.

*ROUND 1*
Cultist B 27
Vela 21
Cultist D 19
Sumara 17
Rose 14
Cultist 12
*Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3*


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 20, 2022)

Gorrendux draws forth from his vestments one of his sturdy wooden wands and waves it over his head, unleashing a glittery blast of holy white light. "Pharasma, mighty Lady of Graves, I beseech thee in our hour of need, BLESS us your humble servants in our struggle against the chaotic forces of Norgorber!" *+1 morale bonus on attack rolls* (stacks with inspire courage) & saves vs. fear


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 21, 2022)

Mirenia adds her voice to Gorrendux's blessings, imparting more power and skill to their efforts. She moves forward but otherwise stays on the defensive.

(Inspire Courage, +2 Competence bonus to weapon damage and attack rolls.)


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2022)

Cultist B barely manages to slash at Sumara, but the swashbuckler quickly parries and ripostes behind her, killing him.

*ROUND 2
Vela 21*
Cultist D 19
Sumara 17
Rose 14
Cultist 12
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

Vela is up! @Foemidor


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2022)

Vela starts the summoning of a creature.

Cultist D steps back (5ft step) from Sumara and tries to slash at Rose while flanking her with the other remaining cultist. He misses.


*ROUND 2*
Vela 21
Cultist D 19
*Sumara 17
Rose 14*
Cultist 12
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3


Sumara and Rose are up! @Cardboard Tube Knight @Bird Masked


----------



## Bird Masked (Jan 22, 2022)

Sumara stepped in close on the cultist that had tried to elude her and was unrelenting with her blade. "Your darkness will be banished in a righteous letting of blood! Your corruption rooted out! You dishonor the purity of action with terror and perversion!"

*Attack (Cultist D): *32
*Damage: *21


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 23, 2022)

Rose will take a five foot step to the side and attack the remaining cultist. 

Attacks 
1d20 (2) + 19 
*Total: 21*

1d20 (16) + 10
*Total: 26*

Damage 
2d8 (6, 3) + 2 + 4 + 2
*Total: 17*

1d8 (5) + 1 + 2 + 1
*Total: 9*


----------



## soulnova (Jan 23, 2022)

The other man is not able to react in time and is quickly brought down.

The initiative count for the round continues. @EvilMoogle @Hidden Nin @Ronnam 

*ROUND 2*
Vela 21
Sumara 17
Rose 14
*Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3*

Current buffs:
Haste 5/7 extra attack in full attack, +1 AC, +1atk, +1 Ref saves, +30ft movement
Inspire Courage +2atk/+2dmg
Bless +1atk
Total: +4 atk, +2 dmg


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2022)

Addo, Gorrendux and Mirenia rush to the second floor and move at an unbelievable increased speed.

As you come to the second story floor, you see another of the cultists hastily donning his mask as he leaves what looks like a small bathroom. There's also a closed door you assume leads to another workshop area like the floor below.

Mirenia still has a standard or move action available.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 24, 2022)

Mirenia continues with her momentum towards the cultist, barely giving them time to shake toilet paper from their shoe. She weaves a Note of Cleaving into her battle song, and her longsword rings true with aunic energy as she engages with a thrust.

*#Hasted Arcanely Inspired Blessed Longsword (HAIBsword)*: 1d20 (14) + 9 *Total*: 23
*#inspired arcane damage*: 1d8 (6) + 4 *Total*: 10


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2022)

The cultist yells a curse as the sword cuts deeps on his chest. He's still up.

Vela and Sumara are up.

A hound archon, a celestial humanoid with a dog-like appearance is summoned on a space of Vela's choice she can see.

ROUND 2
*Vela 21
Sumara 17*
Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2022)

Sumara moves to Addo's side to open the door revealing another Skinsaw cultist ready to strike him. His swing goes wide.

The hound archon makes his way to the cultist outside the bathroom and attempts to strike but also misses. He in turn attempted to hit him, but his weapon does no damage! The cultists H is affected by the archon's aura but the other continues to be unaffected.

Everyone with a line of vision past the door can see the floor of this room has a thick carpet of sawdust, penetrated by two large log splitters and saws set up over openings in the floor. Another pair of openings is fitted with winches and ropes to raise and lower uncut lumber from below.

The cultists quickly realize Addo and the hound are too much of a defensive type and change targets. Cultist I manages to strike Mirenia (-5 dmg). The other fails to reach Gorrendux.

ROUND 2
Vela 21
Sumara 17
Cultist I
Cultist H
*Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3*

Rose, Gorrendux, Mirenia and Addo are up.


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 25, 2022)

Gorrendux shifts his stance carefully (5-foot step), takes careful aim at the northern enemy (Cultist I). Inspired by Mirenia's words, the crossbow bolt jets through the air and into the Cultist for *5 piercing damage*.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 25, 2022)

Mirenia grunts as her blood is drawn, but prepares to counterattack...only for her target to be turned into a pincushion. Giving Rose a grateful nod, she then rushes up the stairs to the next floor quickly.

*#PERCEPTIFY*: 1d20 (13) + 10 *Total*: 23


----------



## soulnova (Jan 25, 2022)

Rose kills cultist I three times over, leaving his limp body falling to the floor like a ragdoll.

Addo is actually able to kill the guy in front of him.

@Hidden Nin might move do something else if she wishes.


ROUND 2
Vela 21
Sumara 17
Cultist I
Cultist H
Rose 14
Gor 9*
Mirenia 6*
Addo 3


----------



## soulnova (Jan 28, 2022)

Mirenia comes to the upper floor to find it... empty? 


A thick layer of sawdust covers the floor, mounded nearly a foot deep in places. Workbenches sit here and there in the room, their surfaces
cluttered with saws, hand drills, planers, and other woodworking tools. But she also notices there are blood stains in the floorboards and bits of gristle remain caught in several tools here. It reminds her of the murder scene back in the Sandpoint sawmill.

Right then, she notices casting from somewhere in the back of the room. The loud noise from the logsplitters below keeps her from figuring out the exact words. She doesn't see anything or anyone at this moment.


*ROUND 3
Vela 21*
Sumara 17
Cultist I
Cultist H
Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

Vela and Anchor go. @Foemidor


----------



## Foemidor (Jan 29, 2022)

Vela hastily casts a defensive spell and follows after Mirenia, barking a "Follow." in celestial at the hound archon.

V: (Cast Mirror image, Haste 4/7, Summon Monster IV 3/9)
HA: (Teleport)


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2022)

Vela realizes as she comes to the floor that the chanting in the back of the room is the last words of a summoning spell.

She barely has a chance react when a cultist appears trying to slash her. He fails.

A heartbeat later, three creatures show up around her and the hound. She quickly identifies them as lemures, the lesser kind of devils. They attempt to strike her but they end up recoiling from the protective effect of the hound's aura.

A voice in the back curses.


*ROUND 3*
Vela 21
Cultist M 18
Lemures 18
*Sumara 17
Rose 14*
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

Sumara and Rose are up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 30, 2022)

Roses rushes up the next flight stairs with her bow at the ready as she emerges behind Mirenia. She drops into place against the wall trying to get an eye on either of the targets. If she finds a line of sights she takes the shot. 

BAB (7), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Favored Enemy (4) (if they're not undead drop -2): 1d20 (12) + 17
*Total: 29*

STR (1), Favored Enemy (4) Magic Weapon (1), (if they're not undead -2): 2d8 (1, 7) + 2 + 8 + 2 + 4* 
Total: 24*


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2022)

Rose lets her arrows fly and realizes they don't pierce the "flesh" of these creatures as well as they should, doing minimal damage. 


*ROUND 3*
Vela 21
Cultist M 18
Lemures 18
*Sumara 17*
Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

Sumara is up.


----------



## Bird Masked (Jan 30, 2022)

Sumara raced up the stairs as politely as she could and wove between Rose, Mirenia and got in between Vela and the wall. Possibly not ideal, but she wasn't about to try invading the horrible flesh blobs' personal space. She whipped back around after passing the lemure at the top of the stair and plowed the tip of her sword at whatever bit of anatomy looked most slayable.

*Attack:* 39 (nat 20), 35 to confirm
*Damage:* 25 + 7 precision
_Reserving 1 panache to Parry and Riposte_


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2022)

The lemure in front of Mirenia is pierced by a powerful strike from Sumara... and she's surprised as another cultist attempts to strike at Vela coming out of invisibility and misses just barely. 


*ROUND 3*
Vela 21
Cultist M 18
Lemures 18
Sumara 17
Rose 14
Cultist  L 10
*Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 30, 2022)

Addo rushes up the stairs seeing the line of people.  Muttering at the sight of the unholy summons he buckles down and moves past the allies, looking for the evil master.

(Addo moves through allied spaces, eating AoO from both cultests and both Lemurs assuming they are able to make AoOs.  His AC will be 27 vs. them with the benefit from the hound's Protection aura.)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jan 31, 2022)

After taking stock of the summons, the Argent Voice changes tacks and switches to a new song to try and dull the threat of the new demonic threat.

Swift Action: Arcane Strike
Full Round Action: Switch Inspire Courage to


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2022)

Addo moves with decision and while crossing the area the Archon had both his Aura of Menance and Circle against evil, the Lemure's are unable to attack him and the cultists fail their saves.

Mirenia changes tunes... the song resonates on each of the summons here: the two Lemures... and the Hound Archon. The lesser devils have no luck resisting the compulsion of returning to their infernal home. The Archon growls a bit and manages to fight off the effect.


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 31, 2022)

"Egad!" shouts Gorrendux as he reaches the top of the stairs, and first catches sight of the shapeless masses of roiling pink flesh. "Be wary friends, these cultists in league with Norgorber apparently have earned that dread god's favor. These slimy blobs are known as Lemures, the lowest level of devil found in the Nine Hells, but still otherworldly and formidable. Don't bother attacking them with fire, they live in hellfire every day and love the stuff. They've very hardy against acid and frost weapons too. Silvered weapons, or blessed weapons should work best against these hellspawn." Recognizing his crossbow bolts would work better on man-flesh than fiend-flesh, he aims at the northern cultist within his line-of-sight and takes a shot, inflicting *9 piercing* damage at the madman.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2022)

The cultist yells a curse at the Pharasmin and clutches his bleeding side. 

*ROUND 4
Vela 21*
Cultist M 18
Lemures 18
Sumara 17
Rose 14
Cultist L 10
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3

@Foemidor is up


----------



## Foemidor (Feb 2, 2022)

Unharmed by the deluge of attacks stand five copies of Vela, a mirrored smirk shared between them. The quintet move behind hound as he begins to attack the cultist.

Vela: 5-foot step; 4 mirror images, 5/7 Haste, 4/9 Summon Monster IV
HA:  Full attack  20 (9 piercing damage), 10, 6, 6


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2022)

The cultist M tries to attack the hound without success. The Lemures decide to risk it and attack people outside of the circle. One goes after Addo but fails, it provokes AoO from Vela and Archon. The other lemure approaches Rose, provoking AoO from Vela, Sumara, Vela and the Archon. This one manages to strike Rose (-1 dmg).


*ROUND 4*
Vela 21
Cultist M 18
Lemures 18
*Sumara 17
Rose 14*
Cultist L 10
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2022)

Rose draws back her bowstring and fires past Mirenia into the cultist in the corner (L). She is trying to clear some space so that she can move to another part of the room without being in a threatened area when she fires, in an attempt to help Addo out. 

*Long Bow Attack: *
BAB (7), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Bullseye Shot (4), Vicious Aim (2): 1d20 (2) + 19
*Total: 21

Damage:*
STR (1), Vicious Aim (2) Magic Weapon (1): 2d8 (3, 4) + 2 + 4 + 2* 
Total: 15*


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2022)

((Cultist L was just killed by Sumara. You do have line of sight of the Lemure by Addo and said you had silver arrows so I'll change Rose's target there))

Rose attempts to shoot at the cultist but Sumara takes him down first then moves behind the Archon. Rose then sends a silver arrow to the Lemure in melee with Addo. The creature puffs out of existence with a howl of pain.

There only appears to be one cultist left... but before the others continue the attack, you hear chanting not far behind Addo... and Sumara is hit by a spell.
Sumara Will Save DC15 

Spellcraft  DC17 
Hold Person

A figure appears in front of you. He's tall and has a more elaborate, but just as disturbing, skinsaw mask. What comes to the attention of Rose, Sumara and Addo immediately, are the robes this figure is wearing. Long majestic robes they have seen before in the Court of Justice... the robes of a particular Justice they have met before... He wields a sharpened long sword, not unlike Addo's. This close, Addo can also tell, he is wearing quite the armor under those robes.

"Now!" he calls and two additional cultists that had been on the "balcony" over the stairs, shoot their crossbows at Rose. One of the bolts is short, but the other manages to strike her. (Rose -6HP) Addo recognizes the accent... It's definitely Ironbriar...

Justice Ironbriar looks about as if expecting something else. "What are you waiting for?" He demands to the emptiness around him and Addo... with no response. Ironbriar scoffs and prepares for the warpriest's attacks confidently.



*ROUND 4*
Vela 21
Cultist M J K 18
Justice 18
?????
Sumara 17
Rose 14
*Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 5, 2022)

Addo says nothing in response but channels the divine favor of Iomedae into his weapon and strikes at the masked judge.

Promptly wiffing before shifting quickly and striking a second time.

Swift: Divine favor using fervor (doesn't provoke AoO)
*Longsword (Haste, Divine Favor, Bless, Inspiration, General-badassery)*: 1d20 (*1*) + 13 *Total*: 14
*Longsword (Haste, Divine Favor, Bless, Inspiration, General-badassery)*: 1d20 (14) + 13 *Total*: 27
*Longsword Damage*: 1d8 (*1*) + 8 *Total*: 9

(Addo's AC is currently 28 with Shield of Faith)


----------



## soulnova (Feb 5, 2022)

Addo's first attack hits only air. His second attack would have struck... if it wasn't for a shimmer that he recognizes as Ironbriar's own Shield of Faith. Addo can almost feel the smirk behind the unsettling mask staring at him...


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 5, 2022)

Gorrendux hustles up the stairs and waves a hand over his hand, gesticulating to Pharasma above. Mumbling magical prayers, the Half-Orc Cleric casts _Dispel Magic_ on the leader of these mad cultists. The shimmering forcefield around the villain wavers, then vanishes completely. "We'll wipe that damn smirk off your face, you accursed fool," he growls at the leader.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 5, 2022)

Mirenia's voice goes into overdrive as she sticks to her corner now and flies into a flurry of sung encouragement and tirades. She recognizes the spell of the more ornate cultist and narrows her eyes, cutting the her masterpiece short to deliver and encouraging finale to Sumara.

The residual notes on the spell shimmer and enchant her blade for the moment even if she has no immediate plans to make use of it. This segues into the inspiring battle ballad she had been singing previously to inspire her fellows once more. And lastly... her voice rises with a steady, heavy handed crescendo that literally brings up the heat in the room...though _especially _for the Skinsaw cultists...

Immediate Action: cast Saving Finale for Sumara to resist Hold Person.
Swift Action: Activate Arcane Strike
Move Action: Inspire Courage
Standard Action: Blistering Invective; 25 to  and 3 initial damage is successful, plus an extra 6 if they fail their DC 15 Reflex saving throw to not .


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2022)

The Shield of Faith is dispelled by Gorrendux. Then Mirenia's insults burn the cultists, but only "J" is unable evade to catch on fire.


*ROUND 5
Vela 21*
Cultist M J K 18
Justice 18
?????
Sumara 17
Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3


----------



## Foemidor (Feb 6, 2022)

Vela casts a spell in the back as the Hound Archon lets out a menacing growl and lays into the cultist next to his body. Unfortunately the targets still among the living resist the transmutation.

Vela SA: Slow Cultist J, M, Ironbriar 
HA: Full attack Cultist M [3 hits for 49 Damage]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2022)

The hound downs M too quickly for him to react. The others resist the slow effect.

It's now their turn. The remaining cultists continue to shoot at Rose but fail.
Ironbriar takes a deep breath, bringing his hand to the mask. "Norgorber, My Lord, fill them with the dread of their future deaths!" He channels negative energy, avoiding to hit his minions.

*EVERYONE 12 Negative energy damage, Will half, DC16*

Once that's done... he still waits for something else, and it's clear he's running out of patience. "You are a coward," he calls out to the emptiness.

*ROUND 5*
Vela 21
Cultist  J K 18
Justice 18
?????
*Sumara 17
Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3*


----------



## soulnova (Feb 6, 2022)

Before the others can go again... Another familiar voice comes from behind Ironbriar.

"And you are just another liar," Tsuto seethes. The young half-elf appears behind him, murder in his eyes. He strikes twice and Ironbriar's back in a rapid succession without success, but then he gathers his ki pool to strike again while flanking with Addo.

Ironbriar manages to resist the numbness of the Stunning Strike and glares back. "You ungrateful bastard."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 6, 2022)

"Tsuto?!" Mirenia gasps, briefly interrupting her own song before she picks it up again. Concentrating, she weaves another spell into the framework of her song, centering Silence on the corner of the room behind Ironbriar and Tsuto as she moved to block off the cultists from rushing Rose.

Swift Action: Arcane Strike
Move Action: Move into melee with Cultist J
Standard Action: Cast Silence (20 feet radius centered on corner of the room)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 6, 2022)

Addo nods at the unexpected but welcome appearance of Tsuto but is too busy focusing on his swordplay to strike up a conversation at the moment.  He calls yet more divine power into the sword but can't manage to strike the nimble elf.

(Attacks 21 and 15, swift casting "weapon of awe" using fervor (doesn't provoke).  1/6 fervor remain)


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 8, 2022)

Gorrendux shoots one of the cultists, the one next to Mirenia, but the masked lunatic remains standing. The Half-Orc looks quizzically at the sudden appearance of Tsuto... who Gorrendux generally regards as a criminal. "I'm not entirely convinced," he growls.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2022)

Rose moves around to help attack cultist J. 

long bow atk: 1d20 (4) + 15
Total: 19

Result: 2d8 (2, 4) + 8
Total: 14


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2022)

Sumara moves to Ironbriar and her estoc hits between the armor plates, wounding deeply the cultist leader. 


*ROUND 6
Vela 21*
Cultist K 18
Justice 18
Tsuto 18
Sumara 17
Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3


Vela is up!


----------



## Bird Masked (Feb 11, 2022)

Sumara's eyes narrowed when she saw Ironbriar and she hurled herself at him with pure savagery twisting her expression. "You  _hypocrite! _How many years lost, how many lives ruined, and you shoving your bloody hands down on the scales of Justice! I'll spit on your grave you monster!"

*Will Parry and Riposte any attack on herself.*


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2022)

The archon moves to engage with Ironbriar but his swing comes short.

Vela prepares a glitterdust in case the elf attempts to escape.

The cultist in the corner curses and touches his mask, calling for the power of his dark god to harm his foes. (Channel Negative Energy -4dmg Will DC13 halves) 
*Rose, Mirenia, Gorrendux, Vela, Hound, and Addo.*

Ironbriar seems to recognize Sumara as she approaches. He laughs. "Oh child! But I did serve the city! Norgorber cares not if the one dying is for justice or not... It just so happens the latest string of killings have been more guided to a particular end by my Mistress. My beloved... My life." 

Anyone with line of sight on Ironbriar can do a* Sense Motive *on him.

He unleashes a more power channel, and then steps back.  (-7dmg Will Save DC16 halves)
*Vela, Gorrendux, Hound, Addo, Sumara.*

Tsuto bares his teeth and tries to hit him with a flurry of blows and a stunning fist but he only finds armor and flowing robes... He yells in frustration. 

Ironbriar scoffs mockingly.  "See? You will never be strong enough, Tsuto. If I fall today, it will be because of them. I gave you a chance for glory, and you threw it away." 

"SHUT UP!"


@Bird Masked @Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam @Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle are up!

*ROUND 6*
Vela 21
Cultist K 18
Justice 18
Tsuto 18
*Sumara 17
Rose 14
Gor 9
Mirenia 6
Addo 3*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 14, 2022)

Mirenia wishes she could split her attention and focus on Ironbriar -- and Tsuto, but knows she can't turn her back to her current opponent. Rushing forward, she lifts her shield up as she continues her battle ballad, lashing out with a hard thrust at the cultist in front of her.

#Blessedly Inspired Arcane Longsword of the Songbird: 1d20 (13) + 9
Total: 22

Damage: 1d8 (8) + 4
Total: 12


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2022)

Things happens quickly, Mirenia attacks the cultist rushing him with her sword. He drops to her feet a heartbeat later, with a bolt to the chest from Gorrendux.

Addo steps closer following Ironbriar and strikes in the perfect angle to draw blood. Ironbriar grunts in pain but will not back down... he gives a glance to Sumara. She cannot see his face because of the strange mask he's wearing, but she can almost feel the smirk. _"Every death is part of a plan."_


----------



## Bird Masked (Feb 14, 2022)

One, two, three. Sumara didn't bother with elegance or flourish. She stepped in close and punched the tip of her estoc through the Justice as many times as she could. Even when it was clear he was starting to slump like a puppet with the strings cut she tried to slam another blow home. The half-elf was trembling and red with Ironbriar's blood to the elbow by the time she slowed and let her sword hang loose in her grip.

The slow, vicious swish of the tip at the apex of each boneless motion of her arm belied the apparent loss of focus and submersion into the thousand-yard stare she had directed at the elf's body.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2022)

And with that, the fight is over. The sound of the sawmill's machinery still fills the air, interrupted by a single curse from Tsuto. His face is contorted into a scowl, staring at the body in the floor just like Sumara. The much younger half-elf slowly looks up at the rest of the party. He recognizes most of you, except Vela and Sumara... and he gives a frustrated glare at the swashbuckler for stealing the kill. 

He says nothing more at the moment. He drops the cultist mask he had over Ironbriars body and waits.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 15, 2022)

Addo gives the body a slow look, musing the justices last words a moment before cleaning and sheathing his sword.

He turns to Tsuto and offers him a friendly smile and mnod of the head.  "It's good to see you again," he says earnestly.  "And I must thank you for the timely assistance."  The warpriest could likely guess at some of what went down since they last spoke, but felt no need to potentially rub raw wounds, the boy would speak or not he chose


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2022)

Mirenia turns from her now felled opponent, looking to the rest of the room afterwards... and realizing the battle is over. She relaxes... somewhat, stepping into the room.

"Is everyone... okay?" she asks, directly no small part of this question towards Tsuto.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2022)

"I didn't do it for you," Tsuto grumbles under his breath. "He promised justice for my mother... He lied. This is what he deserved." He glares back at the body. 

He ignores Mirenia's question. He doesn't look that hurt at least.


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 15, 2022)

Gorrendux stows his weaponry, and approaches the Justicar's bloody corpse. "Good timing there, Tsuto. I will be happy to tell your sister you're doing well. I assume you must have found yourself a good barrister, congratulations on your freedom." He surveys the team. "Would anyone be interested in some blessed healing from Pharasma?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Feb 15, 2022)

"And I am thankful all the same," Addo says honestly.  "Clearly he was not an ally of justice."  The much older man keeps things simple, understanding Tsuto is likely feeling quite volatile yet and likely would not appreciate anything that came off as patronizing.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 15, 2022)

Mirenia looks down at the downed Justice. "Speaking of a barrister... we're likely looking at a lengthy explanation here, judging by the...extensive nature of this scene." She peers at Sumara. "You have prior experience with this man, I take it? Do you have any contacts within the courts of Magnimar?"

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> "I assume you must have found yourself a good barrister, congratulations on your freedom."



There's a moment of passing anger on Tsuto's eyes. He simply motions towards Ironbriar.


Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia looks down at the downed Justice. "Speaking of a barrister... we're likely looking at a lengthy explanation here, judging by the...extensive nature of this scene." She peers at Sumara. "You have prior experience with this man, I take it? Do you have any contacts within the courts of Magnimar?"



"He had some correspondence with his 'mistress'," Tsuto says with disgust. "You will likely find enough as evidence in his study," he looks back at the office (D7) with a frown. 


The walls of this room bear macabre decorations— human faces stretched flat over wooden frames by strips of leather or black twine. Each face grimaces in a slightly different expression of pain, looking down on a cramped room that contains a desk, a high-backed rocking chair, and a low-slung cot heaped with scratchy-looking blankets. A ladder in the southeast corner of the room leads up to a trap door in the ceiling.


The faces of Ironbriar’s victims are ghoulish but worth little. The large footlocker, however, is filled with oddments that Ironbriar has collected from his many victims over the years. A fair number  are of a historical nature, including books, sea charts, etchings of vast rock formations and dolmens accompanied by maps, several pamphlets discussing a “forgotten” school of magic known as the Alchymyc (Knowledge Arcana DC15 
This is totally bogus) and a fine painting depicting a city carved from a vast frozen waterfall with towering ice cathedrals and domes (this painting is worth 200 gp).

Near the bottom of this footlocker are several books. The first of these is a wizard’s spellbook emblazoned with two entwined snakes (one red, one green) that contains the following spells: blink, cat’s grace, chill touch, enlarge person, fox’s cunning, grease, haste, lightning bolt, mage armor, magic missile, scorching ray, shocking grasp, shrink item, spider climb, and web. The second book is an old and beautifully decorated tome containing numerous hand-drawn illustrations and titled The Syrpents Tane: Fairy Tales of the Eldest. The book presents tales of the Tane—the most feared of a group of notorious fey. This fine and rare tome is worth 500 gp.

Finally, a slim volume near the bottom of the chest appears to be a Journal of sorts but it's clearly in cipher. At a first glance, it's a combination of three languages: elven, infernal and draconic. Only someone with these three languages might be able to break the code.

Luckily for you, Mirenia has all of these so she's sure that she can figure out the contents in a day.

Other than that... the stack of papers in the desk are love letters that range from corny to extremely lewd. Tsuto gestures at them with disdain. "He would sent them to her with the messenger crows from the rookery above," he points to the ladder and the trap door on the ceiling. "That's all I know... And I have no reason to stick around after this," he says a bit tense, gauging their reactions. 

"I'm leaving. There's nothing for me here."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2022)

Addo nods in response to Tsuto.  "You've had people trying to manipulate you for a long time.  It might be you need some time to make your own decisions for a while."  He's polite in tone still not wanting to come off as judgemental.

"If you ever want to talk things through though, find me and I'll lend an ear."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2022)

Tsuto stares at Addo for a second, then looks away walking towards the exit. "You won't hear from me again," he says but then slows down turning to Gorrendux. "Tell my sister... she doesn't have to worry about me anymore."

With that, he leaves you behind to check on the evidence and loot from the cultists and Ironbriar.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2022)

LOOT [sold value]

On the cultists
13x Leather Armor (5gp) [65gp]
13x Hand Crossbow (50gp) [650gp]
140x Hand Crossbow Bolts (1gp/10) [14gp]
13x Masterwork War Razor (154gp) [2002gp]
13x Skinsaw Mask (750gp) [9750gp]

On Ironbriar
3x Potions of Barkskin +3 (300gp) [900gp]
1x Crystal Decanter with Obsidian Stopper [300gp]
3x Poorly Cut Diamonds (200gp) [600gp]
1x Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds 12/50 [540gp]
1x Mithral Breastplate +1 [2600gp]
1x +1 Buckler [577gp 5sp]
1x +1 Longsword Sword [1155gp]
1x Masterwork Hand Crossbow [200gp]
1x Reaper’s Mask [6000gp]

OFFICE D7
1x Fine Painting [200gp]
1x Spellbook containing Blink, Cat’s Grace, Chill Touch, Enlarge Person, Fox’s Cunning, Grease, Haste, Lightning Bolt, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Scorching Ray, Shocking Grasp, Shrink Item, Spider Climb and Web [675gp]
1x Rare Fairy Tale Book [500gp]
300gp

Let me know if you want to keep anything from this list to make the final count.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 16, 2022)

Mirenia nods to Tsuto, trusting his judgement on the topic...and watching with a frown as the young man turns to leave. She opens her mouth to say something... but knows anything she might say would fall hollow. So instead she watches and just shakes her head.

When it comes to looking over what the group has collected after defeating Ironbriar and his cultists, she quickly identifies the book on the forgotten school of magic as gibberish, and takes an interest in the tri-lingual text she happens to know how to translate. "I can work out this cipher with time," the scrivener says, flipping through a pages. "But I'll need time. Should we just secure ourselves here until we're ready to bring our evidence forth? Sell some of this at the markets in the meantime as we regroup." She looks up, squinting at the nearby rookery.

"...if we had a means to speak with those birds, could we ask them where they head when they send messages? Or track them on their path?"

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## soulnova (Feb 16, 2022)

Hidden Nin said:


> "...if we had a means to speak with those birds, could we ask them where they head when they send messages? Or track them on their path?"



Both are possible. The rookery is at a point higher than most regular buildings in the city so you could track their general direction. The farther they land, the higher the perception roll unless you have a way to follow their path at that distance.


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 16, 2022)

Smirking at Tsuto as the Half-Elf departs, Gorrendux waits for him to exit the building before he says, "I appreciate his help today, but mark you, that Tsuto is no hero. He's a criminal. I now see that this Justice Ironbriar was largely responsible for keeping Tsuto away from the gallows. You could say Tsuto was unfairly confused by love or the desire for revenge, but we all have free agency. I do not believe he was under a magic enchantment when he made decisions to help Nualia harm Sandpoint." Gorrendux touches Nualia's breastplate -- now Gorrendux's breastplate -- as he thinks back on the past. "Even so, I too am somewhat to blame. We had downed the villain, and then I chose to intervene. I asked Pharasma to spare Tsuto from death, so he could face trial, and because Ameiko is my friend. I never thought the Justice at his initial inquiry would be this vile adherent of Norgorber. Tis strange how things play out. But at the end of the day, the courts of us mortals are obviously very fallible. Tis only Pharasma's Court in the Boneyard that truly matters.... At least Ameiko will be pleased that her half-brother walks free. Be mindful of Tsuto's angry and two-faced nature, because I have a feeling the Fates will find fit to have him cross paths with us again."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 16, 2022)

"Life is difficult," Addo says plainly.  "Tsuto has experienced this as well as any.  He suffered under his father, under Nualia, and likely under Ironbriar as well."  His tone is neutral, though there are hints of sadness in his eyes.

"He has made bad decisions because of that in his past.  But today he made a good one.  Only he can say if that is the start of something new."  He pauses to indicate the corpse of Iron Ironbriar before continuing, "corrupt though they may be he has faced the justice of man for his past deeds.  The decision of whether he can atone sufficiently for them will be the gods to judge."


----------



## Bird Masked (Feb 16, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> He surveys the team. "Would anyone be interested in some blessed healing from Pharasma?"


Sumara crouched down to wipe her sword clean and winced. "Wouldn't say no. That magic of theirs has my skin still crawling. Crawling and burning a little."



Hidden Nin said:


> She peers at Sumara. "You have prior experience with this man, I take it? Do you have any contacts within the courts of Magnimar?"


Sumara's head snapped round to stare at Ironbriar's very dead, very estoc-hole ridden body. She blanched and looked back at Mirenia with barely contained desperation.

"Contacts in the...courts. Uhhhh...I... listen, alright, sometimes politics is just...well you _have_ to act see? And that action needs to be...shocking." She waved her hands between herself and the dead cultists, "not like them, that's just profane, but...I don't really have contacts in the court. I'm known to the Justices, and it's really, _really _better if my name doesn't come up."



soulnova said:


> With that, he leaves you behind to check on the evidence and loot from the cultists and Ironbriar.



"What a sullen man," Sumara said,  a sour expression on her face.


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 16, 2022)

Using the Selective Channeling feat, Gorrendux emits a positive energy burst, granting *18 healing* to all of the PCs. Then he inspects the _Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds_, and pockets it unless anyone objects.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 17, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> Smirking at Tsuto as the Half-Elf departs, Gorrendux waits for him to exit the building before he says, "I appreciate his help today, but mark you, that Tsuto is no hero. He's a criminal. I now see that this Justice Ironbriar was largely responsible for keeping Tsuto away from the gallows. You could say Tsuto was unfairly confused by love or the desire for revenge, but we all have free agency. I do not believe he was under a magic enchantment when he made decisions to help Nualia harm Sandpoint." Gorrendux touches Nualia's breastplate -- now Gorrendux's breastplate -- as he thinks back on the past. "Even so, I too am somewhat to blame. We had downed the villain, and then I chose to intervene. I asked Pharasma to spare Tsuto from death, so he could face trial, and because Ameiko is my friend. I never thought the Justice at his initial inquiry would be this vile adherent of Norgorber. Tis strange how things play out. But at the end of the day, the courts of us mortals are obviously very fallible. Tis only Pharasma's Court in the Boneyard that truly matters.... At least Ameiko will be pleased that her half-brother walks free. Be mindful of Tsuto's angry and two-faced nature, because I have a feeling the Fates will find fit to have him cross paths with us again."


"I don't think he's two-faced at all. He's unapologetic and direct to the point of harming his own goals. Perhaps that is the problem, but you are right -- mortal machinations pale compared to those of the heavens."


Bird Masked said:


> Sumara crouched down to wipe her sword clean and winced. "Wouldn't say no. That magic of theirs has my skin still crawling. Crawling and burning a little."
> 
> 
> Sumara's head snapped round to stare at Ironbriar's very dead, very estoc-hole ridden body. She blanched and looked back at Mirenia with barely contained desperation.
> ...


"Ah...well, noted," she says, setting the Potions of Barkskin aside. "The remainder of this seems like it would be good to sell, especially those masks..."


Ronnam said:


> Using the Selective Channeling feat, Gorrendux emits a positive energy burst, granting *18 healing* to all of the PCs. Then he inspects the _Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds_, and pockets it unless anyone objects.


Mirenia nods her head in thanks to Gorrendux, feeling very refreshed afterwards.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2022)

As the day progresses and the party takes the time to loot and prepare their case, Sumara is able to sell the items they don't need through several stores through out the city to avoid suspicion. She also manages to get a markup on the price... for a grand total of 24514.85 gp (4085.81 gp each).

Mirenia for her part finishes translating the text next morning. The cipher notebook has served double-duty as a ledger and journal for Justice Ironbriar. Mirenia realizes the first half of it has the name, place and date of every victim of the cult in the last century or two... for as long as Ironbriar has been a Justice. She quickly figures out which were 'random' victims and which ones were the people he sent to hang or decapitate as official capital punishment. The murders used to be much more sparse... once every other month... Sometimes, Ironbriar would make small notes about a particular victim he felt was worth mentioning, and Mirenia discovers he also marked the face frames in the wall with a small number identifying the victim.

But then, things suddenly change in the way the journal is written. Ironbriar forgoes the ledger and starts writing like a normal journal, talking about meeting a beautiful woman who he believes is the love of his life. He goes on a tirade of praise of her beauty and skills. He also grows paranoid that the his followers might steal her from him and he keeps her location secret from the rest.

DC Sense Motive

Mirenia finds interesting that the date of this in the same year the Cathedral burn down. A few months later, but still...

From then, the killings started to pick up, mostly against low life criminals with the added carving of the 7-point star to their rituals... whose bodies were later disposed by the cultists so there was no evidence left.

The entries from the last month talk about Xanesha demanding him for more murders with the star. _"She said the harvest has begun and her Master requires the greediest of souls. I must oblige. Anything for my beloved."_


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2022)

Mirenia relays the information to the party about what she found and the strong hunch that Xanesha charmed Ironbriar to take over his little cult of murderers.


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 19, 2022)

"Xanesha? *Mirenia*, wasn't that the name on the weird note we found amongst the papers of Aldern Foxglove, the madman obsessed with you? It looks like things are starting to connect. It sounds like Foxglove and Ironbriar both were serving the interests of this Xanesha, whoever that is."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 20, 2022)

Mirenia drums her fingers against her cheek as she ponders that, nodding slowly. "I do think you're right," she agrees, an idea slowly taking root in her mind. "I'm going to write her a letter then... in Ironbriar's hand. And then I think I may be able to impersonate him honestly... and perhaps lead you all in, if we can think of a convincing cover story. Perhaps that you all wish to uproot the greed of Magnimar that has been plaguing the rest of Varisia." She taps her temple, then nods.

Weaving herself through the delicate and particular movements of the *Pageant of the Peacock*, Mirenia then devotes her time to writing out an elaborately constructed fake letter of Ironbriar's explaining the desire of luring and initiating the party into Xanesha's machinations. She then casts *Heightened Awareness*, gives the letter to one of the messenger birds on the roof, and watches to see where the bird flies from that perch to get an idea of its ultimate destination, checking her Wayfinder to measure its path against the cardinal directions and her sense of direction.

*#Perception*: 1d20 (18) + 12 *Total*: 30

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2022)

Mirenia finishes her letter and releases a crow to see where it takes it.

The crow flies northwest from the sawmill, crossing the Beacon's Point district, over the bay, past the Dockway and under the Irespan (the remnants of the giant Thassilonian bridge)... to the district called Underbridge. This section of the city is considered the poorest area where the sun literally never touches directly. Crime has always been a problem there. 

Because of the perpetual shadow, she barely manages to notice the crow going in the direction of the tallest tower in that area. She can't make out the details of the building at this distance but approaching should be enough to identify it or asking a local about it might work.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Feb 21, 2022)

Mirenia climbs back down from the rookery, bringing with her news of their eventual destination. She also explains her suggested plan...

Using a mixture of her spells and masterpieces with the evidence they have in the saw mill, she impersonates Ironbriar and acts as though she's brought new devotees that learned of the cult from Foxglove who he wishes to have indoctrinated as well. Once they're close enough, they strike together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2022)

After resting and preparing for the day, the group heads to the Underbridge district. ((You may buy something on the way here))

The place is clearly a forgotten area of the city... and the sun. As soon as you cross under the shadow of the bridge, the air becomes cold and humid. You walk through rows and rows of old decrepit houses that remind you of the sad state of the Foxglove manor. The poor and destitute see you and get out of the street to avoid you, while women usher a dozen of mud covered kids into the shacks giving you apprehensive looks. A phew burly trio glare at you in silence from afar.

Sense motive DC20

These people are either afraid or suspicious of your intentions in this place. They feel that when strangers such as you flaunt into a place like this, it means trouble and they don't want anything to do with it. 

The disarrayed streets are hard to navigate and you find yourselves several times in dead-ends... but following the Tower as a landmark  allows you to reach what appears to be a small bare plaza with this strange tower rising in front of you. 

Hidden beneath the grimy, blackened goliath that is the Irespan, the lesser works of men huddle like weeds at the foot of the great trees that are the ruined bridge’s stone supports. Near one of these supports leans a decrepit and sagging clock tower, a dying structure of weathered stone, wood, and rusted metal supports that teeters to an unlikely height of over 180 feet. High above, near the tower’s roof and barely 5 feet from the Irespan’s stony belly, a tangle of scaffolding sits near a section of the structure that has fallen away. The tower’s clock face is frozen in time, defiantly (and falsely) proclaiming it to be 3 o’clock, while above, a stone statue of an angel, her wings crumbling, leans precariously, almost as if she were preparing a final leap from her decaying perch.

Perception DC15

You quickly notice that locals are giving this plaza and tower a wide berth.


You may proceed or try to gather information with Diplomacy.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2022)

Adding to the above:
One thing is sure. The people in general look at you with distrust but as soon as they recognize "Ironbriar" walking through the streets, they immediately book it.

Gorrendux asks around about this structure but not exactly great results. He only learns that the locals call it the shadow cloak and it was built a long time ago to try to "bring order" to the darkness of the district before the construction was abandoned when several workers plunged to their deaths.

Here's a look of the shadow clock.  You can see the bridge "ceiling" above it. It's 180ft tall (not counting the angel statue) and there's scaffolding near the top.



What do you do?


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 25, 2022)

Gorrendux shares with the group what little he gleans. Standing in the massive shade provide by the Irespan, Gorrendux looks up at the rickety structure. "I'm no engineering expert, but my sense is that if we try to topple that tower, it's gonna fall on shanties and kill innocents. Let's just walk in the front door, see how far *Mirenia*'s clever disguise can get us, and then dispatch whatever we find inside."


----------



## soulnova (Feb 27, 2022)

The party moves forward, crossing the small plaza and arriving at the double doors of the clock tower. You notice the doors are slightly ajar, but inside it's dark.

Assuming someone makes some light, you can see the an old cart to the northeast and stairs that start to spiral along the walls of the tower on the northwest. There are several small rooms with old rotten doors. No one appears to be here.

Addo and Gorrendux who have darkvision 60ft may see up to THREE levels above. Each floor is 20ft from the next one. Mirenia with a Light or a torch may only see the floor she is in. Rose, Sumara and Vela may barely see the next floor.

MAP UPDATED. You may move inside the clock now. Please place your self. You may roll perception.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2022)

Rose releases her Ioun Torch into the darkened space of the open doors without stepping through them or disturbing them in an attempt to see what lies in store for them. She gives a flat lipped smile back at the others before she peers through the crack. *"I may not need all that much light, but we're all going need it soon."*

The light cast is bright enough to improve visibility nearest the torch and at the door. 

*Perception: *1d20 (19) + 14
*Total: 33*

Rose is going to start by checking the door to make sure that it isn't trapped, is there resistance on the hinges like there is something attached for when the door moves. She is also going to proceed inside to the spot marked on the map.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2022)

As Rose moves to Addo's side while he gets a good look at the state of the stairs, she notices something big behind the cart...

At first she thought it was a number of old sacks stacked together, but then she catches almost imperceptible movement, as if... it was making sure it stays hidden behind the cart. Now she can almost tell, whatever it is, it has a grotesque humanoid form. She can't make much detail from here yet.


----------



## Ronnam (Feb 28, 2022)

Without delay, Gorrendux casts _Bless _on the party, loads his crossbow and enters the building with Addo and Rose.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2022)

soulnova said:


> As Rose moves to Addo's side while he gets a good look at the state of the stairs, she notices something big behind the cart...
> 
> At first she thought it was a number of old sacks stacked together, but then she catches almost imperceptible movement, as if... it was making sure it stays hidden behind the cart. Now she can almost tell, whatever it is, it has a grotesque humanoid form. She can't make much detail from here yet.


Rose isn't quite sure what she is looking at, though she can tell it has a vaguely humanoid form. She's not sure if whatever it is can see her motions, so she leans closer to Addo and Gorrendux while trying to discreetly point toward what she sees. 

*"Over there, by the cart,"* Rose whispers. *"I saw something move." *


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 3, 2022)

Addo nods and steps slightly forward towards the cart before calling out, "you can come out, we are happy to talk with you if you are willing?"


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2022)

A very deep chuckle can be heard from the 'person' behind the cart. It rises to its full height, and you can see a large grotesque figure made of stitched flesh wearing some ragged clothes and a straw hat. It wields a scythe and for a second, those who experienced the scarecrow ghouls back in the Hambley farm have the distinct feeling that maybe this creature was the feverish inspiration that lead Aldern to dress the new ghouls like that.

*"Your lies cannot deceive Lady Xanesha..."*


Knowledge Arcana would be an automatic success for Vela. She quickly recognizes the creature as a Flesh Golem, usually a mindless magical automaton but this one at least seems to have gained some kind of cunning... as the flesh of its face twists into a wicked smile. 
Vela knows the common golem traits (immune to _most_ magic, construct traits) but would need to roll to know particularly about the flesh golem's details.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 3, 2022)

"Lies?" Addo responds, slightly offended.  "I would dearly prefer to talk given the option.  If your lady prefers I would speak with her as well, though we can talk first as you like."

"What brings you to this place?  Please excuse but you don't look as a typical resident of the city."

He's not foolish and will be ready for things to go violent but is happy to talk as long as that option remains.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2022)

The golem doesn't seem to care for talking and he grabs his scythe and prepares to fight.

*Round 1
Vela
Mirenia
Gorrendux
Addo
Sumara*
Golem

Everyone goes first.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 3, 2022)

Addo briefly ponders why it is the evil monsters never want to talk while securing his shield then calls out for Iomedae's divine protection.

Move: ready shield
Standard: Shield of Faith (+3 deflection)
Swift: Sacred Armor (+1 enhancement for 1 min)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 4, 2022)

Ironbriar... or well, now _Mirenia_ appears severely irritated with the golem for its commentary. "What do you mean? Don't be daft, I am here to see the Mistress..." she says irately, beginning the Varisian Melody that now would always remind her of Aldern and weaves in a siren song to charm the flesh golem.

(Mirenia casts Charm Monster on the Flesh Golem as a Standard Action, Moves forward as a Move Action, and activates Inspire Courage as a Swift Action.)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2022)

Ironbriar!Mirenia casts and the Golem is hit by the charm spell... but nothing happens. The golem's wicked smile grows wider.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 6, 2022)

Gorrendux shoots at the creature, but even as he sees the bolt breakthrough the first layer of "skin", it does little damage.


*Round 1
Vela*
Mirenia
Gorrendux
Addo*
Sumara*
Golem


----------



## Bird Masked (Mar 7, 2022)

Sumara didn't much like the look of the hulking construct, but there wasn't a great deal of space for choice. She moved in on the thing to start hemming it into the corner.


*Reserving 1 panache to Parry & Riposte*


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2022)

Rose let's several arrows fly and two manage to pierce the skin of the golem. Some of the damage is absorbed as well.

Vela moves to the entrance of the tower and casts glitterdust on the golem. A cloud of golden particles covers the creature and he is unable to see. 

He moves towards Sumara as she was the closest to him before he got blinded and attempts to strike her. His large scythe passes just above her head and he growls in frustration.

*Round 2
Vela
Mirenia
Gorrendux
Addo
Sumara*
Golem

Everyone goes again!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 7, 2022)

Mirenia surges forward with the opening provided by Vela almost instantly. As she realizes her backup plan will not work and her ruse is well and truly finished, she turns from a siren to a harpy, the haunting nature of her song finished and replaced by a more valiant refrain. She leaps up onto the table and then stabs forward with her blade, arcane aural energy sheathing her blade.

(Move to engage, Free to continue Bardic, Standard to attack, Swift to activate Arcane Strike.)

*#Blessedly Inspired Arcane Masterwork Longsword*: 1d20 (9) + 9 *Total*: 18
*#Arcane Damage*: 1d8 (4) + 4 *Total*: 8

15/19 Bardic Rounds


----------



## soulnova (Mar 7, 2022)

Addo calls the divine power of Iomedae to infuse his sword with righteous fire and steps forward, closer to the creature to swing his sword. It manages to find it's target as the creature cannot see and properly dodge out of the way.

The fire from the sword chars parts of the arm, turn it black. "DAMN YOU!" The brute says. His movement  becomes stiff.


----------



## Bird Masked (Mar 8, 2022)

Sumara danced in and played off of Mirenia's strikes to plunge her blade into the monstrosity several times. The advantage, she thought while feeling her estoc glance and shudder off of what bones held the structure of the beast together, was that with such a large target there was ever so much more hit on a single stroke.

*Estoc1: *_38 to hit, 39 to confirm, 45 damage_
*Estoc2: *_26 to hit, 22 damage_
*Reserving 1 panache to Parry & Riposte*


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2022)

The golem looks down in surprise at the little half-elf practically sundering his insides. Sumara feels the magical resistance from the inner structure of the golem denying her a one-hit kill... but a second strike in the same place is enough to make it collapse. 

"NOOOo-!" The golem's eyes become lifeless as he breaks down, leaving behind just a mound of dead flesh and bone half stitched together.

As the danger seems to have passed. What is your next move?

I need perception checks.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2022)

Mirenia lets her disguise and magic fade, no longer choosing to keep up her ruse. She's too irate to bother looking around for the moment, immediately beginning to stomp a bit on the downed flesh golem with obvious irritation and muttered curses in various languages.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2022)

Addo notices that there's bits of rope and sawdust falling over them from far above beyond his vision... and he hears the distinct sound of creaking of wood giving in.

Addo has a "surprise action" to react.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 8, 2022)

A heartbeat later an immense bronze bell rings for the first time in years as it swings and then tears free from it's old beam. The bell tumbles down and hits along the walls shaking the structure, tearing through the section of stairs just below it. It comes down with a deafening *CLANKG!!!!* giving you just enough time to jump out of the way or duck before the rusty bell strikes the ground and breaks in half.

Addo rushes to push Mirenia out of the way. The bell crashes down on both Sumara and him along with beam and stair debris. A thick cloud of smoke rises around you all...

Sumara and Addo... are still alive but badly wounded.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 8, 2022)

As soon as his brain recovered from its near-scrambling Addo looked to verify that Mirenia and Sumara survived the impact softly giving Iomedae thanks they had lived before moving on to verify he was still in one piece.

Once that task was done he began the process of extracting himself from the rubble without causing any further damage, the uncomfortable sound of the metal bell grinding on his somewhat-less-fancy armor.

"Well, I think they know we're here," he says rising with a bloody cough.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 8, 2022)

Mirenia is draw from her post-battle ardor by Addo tackling her out of the way, the songstress yelling in surprise as he does so. She realizes _why _moments later, her eyes widening as the holy knight is then nearly crushed by the falling bell. The bard stammers for a few helpless seconds before events catch up with her brain and she rushes over to the Aasimar.

"Sumara! Addo!" She places a hand that is probably not ginger enough on his shoulder in her rush, immediately humming a Melody of Mending to help encourage his healing. "Gods, I'm -- Addo..."

*#Cure Light Wounds x3*: 3d8 (*8*, 5, 3) + 15 *Total*: 31


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 9, 2022)

Gorrendux rushes in to heal too, and lavishes praise on Addo and Sumara on their bravery and prowess in dispatching the unusual flesh golem so handily. He casts three spells, and glowing light restores Addo and Sumara to full health.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 9, 2022)

Once the party has healed up, they can continue and take the stairs. Sumara goes on point, followed by Addo.

As Addo had realized before, the stairs are frail... they won't be able to withstand people close together but spacing them out seems to be enough to avoid that section from collapse. The party slowly and carefully make their way up for several flights of stairs until the members with Darkvision manage to notice the area where the remaining bells hang are... 3 floors above you (60ft).

Gorrendux and Addo may roll perception.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 9, 2022)

As the group tends to their wounds and prepares to set out, Mirenia moves through a dance and chant in Varisian, weaving magic and a prayer to Desna's freedom and luck into her forms.

(Performing Desna's Obedience and casting Heightened Awareness!)


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2022)

Addo and Gorrendux manage to distinguish three medium humanoid figures at the very edge of their darkvision. 

Addo summons an spiritual weapon along Stalker B and strikes it right on the face. 


*
Round 1
Sumara 27*
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Adoo 16
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8

Sumara is up!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2022)

Sumara rushes up the stairs hearing them groaning under the sudden weight... but holding.

Addo and Gorrendux see the stalkers B & C move, suddenly taken back by the spiritual weapon with them. They can't do much about it and just try to stay away from it. Stalker B (the one hit), steps into the scaffolding on the outside of the tower, out of Addo's line of sight.


*Round 1*
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
*Vela 18
Adoo 16*
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8

@Foemidor @EvilMoogle are up


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2022)

Addo double moves up the stairs, trying to catch up with Sumara. 

Vela starts her summoning of an archon.

Stalker C moves south to A calling him to help him with the other bell.


*Round 1*
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Adoo 16
stalker A 13
*Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8*

Mirenia Gorrendux and Rose are up!


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 10, 2022)

Gorrendux hustles over between Mirenia and Rose, and casts _Light _on the arrow in Rose's hands. The arrow now projects light like a torch (20-foot radius normal light, then 20 more feet of dim light). Then with his Darkvision, Gorrendux points up above to help Rose aim. "I see three vile figures, there, there, and there," he growls. "Be careful everyone! There are 3 more giant bells up there, and our enemies look to be trying to cut another down upon our heads. Right now, they're fiddling with the bell in the southwest corner of the tower. I should add, if anyone would prefer flying rather than stomping up these accursed steps, stand next to me and I will call upon Pharasma to grant you the power of walking upon air." ((Next round, I can cast _Air Walk_.))


----------



## soulnova (Mar 11, 2022)

As Gorrendux approaches between Mirenia and Rose, that section of the stairs becomes overloaded and sways and creaks alarmingly so. The rotten wood starts to dangerously splinter away from the walls. It hasn't given out completely yet but if the weight continues like this for a bit longer, it is clear it will collapse with you.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 12, 2022)

While Mirenia likes where Gorrendux's head is at, she's not going to risk the rotten wood collapsing in order to indulge. Instead she hums a Melody of Celerity (*Haste*), casting it over the four of their party that were closest together (Mirenia, Vela, Gorrendux, Rose). Then she speeds off after Addo and Sumara.

"I'll try my luck hustling," she says, hoping the combination of Air Walk, Haste, and light from Rose's arrow could get some heat off their backs...


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2022)

Seeing the stairs under her feet are in danger to fall, Rose moves after Mirenia to a more stable area and shoots the bright arrow to the ceiling, illuminating most of the bells' level with normal light. You can now all see the two stalkers working on trying to cut the ropes from a second bell.


*Round 2
Sumara 27*
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Adoo 16
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8


Sumara is up!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 12, 2022)

Sumara moves quickly forward, just barely getting to the next floor.

You can see the stalkers working frantically to cut the rope, or going on defense against the spiritual weapon.

*Round 2*
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
*Vela 18
Addo 16*
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2022)

Addo's spiritual weapons keeps on whacking righteous justice on the stalker, as he double moves up the stairs.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2022)

Vela's archon appears on the floor above and starts flying up to be on the same level as the stalkers. It shoots but the stalker manages to duck just in time. Vela double moves up the stairs at an impressive speed almost reaching Addo.

Stalker A chastises his partner to hurry up with the ropes.

*Round 2*
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18 (Hasted)
Addo 16
stalker A 13
*Mirenia 10 (Hasted)
Gorrendux 9 (Hasted)
Rose 8 (Hasted)

Effects: Bless, Inspire Courage*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 14, 2022)

Mirenia doesn't waste any further time, bolting forward as fast as her spell can take her up to the next floor!


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 15, 2022)

The catwalk rattles and creaks as Rose and Mirenia tromp past him. "Thank you!" he says as Mirenia casts _Haste _on him and hustles upward. Gorrendux casts _Air Walk_ on himself, and hurries upward through the middle of the tower's open expanse at a 45-degree angle, as though walking up a steep set of invisible stairs.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2022)

Rose manages to hit one of the Stalkers. They also realize Gorrendux is getting too close. 

*Round 3
Sumara 27*
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Adoo 16
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8

Sumara is up!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 16, 2022)

Sumara continues to move up.
The stalkers change into a defensive pose waiting to see what the archon and the cleric will do. At least they stopped trying to cut the bell.

Round 3
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
*Vela 18
Addo 16*
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8

Addo and Vela are up.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2022)

Addo moves and casts his blessing. His spiritual weapon, can't find an opening to hit B. Vela walks to Addo and, casts levitate on him and starts lifting him to the next floor. She shifts forward to the stairs. The archon shoots at the stalkers, but it's having a bad day.

The stalkers are still shaken by the presence of the celestial being. (-2AC/ATK/saves)

Stalker A moves to the other side of the beams and readies an attack in case Gorrendux continues walking up in the air.

Round 3
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Addo 16
stalker A 13
*Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8*

Bold are up!


----------



## Ronnam (Mar 19, 2022)

Angrily stomping upward through the air at a forty-five degree angle, the hasted Gorrendux positions himself in the far corner near the top of the tower from where the one big bell already fell. He is trying to stay out of reach of the Faceless Stalkers. Once in position up there, he loads his light crossbow while grumbling Orcish profanities.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 20, 2022)

The Varisian songstress continues to sprint around the floors on her way up the tower, focused on her eventual end goal when she reaches the top...


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2022)

Rose starts moving up and shoots one arrow at C.


Round 4
*Sumara 27*
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Addo 16
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8

Sumara's up!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 20, 2022)

Sumara runs ahead, passing at Addo's side and getting close to the next set of stairs. 

STalker B is going total defense with the spiritual weapon still. Stalker C curses and moves to the crossing of the beams where the bell used to be, just barely getting into reach with Gorrendux.

Round 4
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
*Vela 18
Addo 16*
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8

Vela and Addo are up.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 22, 2022)

The spiritual weapon hits B.
The Archon hits A...a bit.

Stalker A huffs and moves ahead to engage Gorrendux. It walks gracefully over the beams and strikes the cleric with his sword (-5).

Round 4
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Addo 16
stalker A 13
*Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8*

Mirenia Gorrendux and Rose are up


----------



## soulnova (Mar 25, 2022)

Mirenia continues up. 
Rose shoots at the stalkers.
Gorrendux backs away from their reach. 

Round 5
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
*Vela 18
Addo 16*
stalker A 13
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8

Sumara automatically jumps across the chasm like it was nothing and continues up. (her min acrobatics is enough to pass)

Stalker B continues in full defense. 

Stalker C moves to the stairs of his level as there are more people approaching.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2022)

Vela moves forward and keeps Addo going up. 

Addo's spiritual weapon misses again. 

Stalker A curses and moves along the beams, back to the stairs to greet you. 

Round 5
Sumara 27
Stalker B 22
Stalker C 18
Vela 18
Addo 16
stalker A 13
*Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 29, 2022)

Rose braces two arrows between her fingers, holding the next two between her teeth so that she can drop them into her hand and keep firing. She takes aim at the faceless stalker she had not attacked yet first.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*BAB (7), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Vicious Aim (2),  Rapid Shot (-2)*: 1d20 (5) + 13 *Total*: 18

*BAB (2), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Vicious Aim (2)  Rapid Shot (-2)*: 1d20 (*20*) + 8 *Total*: 28

*crit confirm
BAB (2), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Vicious Aim (2)  Rapid Shot (-2)*: 1d20 (15) + 8
*Total*: 23




And then takes aim at the other creature:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*BAB (7), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Vicious Aim (2),  Rapid Shot (-2):* 1d20 (12) + 13
*Total: *25

*BAB (7), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Vicious Aim (2),  Rapid Shot (-2)*: 1d20 (*20*) + 13
*Total*: 33

*Crit confirm
BAB (7), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Masterwork (1), Vicious Aim (2),  Rapid Shot (-2):* 1d20 (19) + 13
*Total: *32



*Damage for first creature:
STR (1), Vicious Aim (2) Magic Weapon (1)*: 2d8 (7, 6) + 2 + 4 + 2
*Total*: 21

*STR (1), Vicious Aim (2) Magic Weapon (1)*: 3d8 (*8*, 3, *8*) + 1 + 2 + 1
*Total*: 23

*Damage to second creature:
STR (1), Vicious Aim (2) Magic Weapon (1),*: 1d8 (7) + 1 + 2 + 1
*Total*: 11

*STR (1), Vicious Aim (2) Magic Weapon (1),*: 1d8 (3) + 1 + 2 + 1
*Total*: 7

*Result*: 2d8 (6, 4)
*Total*: 10


----------



## soulnova (Mar 29, 2022)

Stalker A and C fall at Rose's lethal arrows. Both of them fall through the stairs, leaving B alone outside on the scaffolding!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 30, 2022)

Mirenia continues to spring her way up the stairs, winding around and around at a dizzying pace... and stopping to time her leap properly past the hole in the pathway up.

*#Acrobatics*: 1d20 (10) + 3 *Total*: 13


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2022)

Mirenia runs towards the gap and jumps. She's never done a long jump like this... for a second she fears the floor is going to come at her just as fast as she is, but that same quickness was enough to put her on the other side of the gap. She continues for the rest of her movement and reaches behind Sumara.

Only one stalker remains and he's preoccupied with the spiritual weapon.


I'll place Gorrendux back on the beams.


Round 6
*Sumara 27*
Stalker B 22
Vela 18
Addo 16
Mirenia 10
Gorrendux 9
Rose 8


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2022)

Sumara moves forward and the stalker finally sees an opportunity to attack someone!


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2022)

Sumara parries and riposte the attack from the stalker with ease, fatally stabbing him... His body falls a hundred feet or so to the ground. From here, on the scaffolding you can tell some people have gathered at the edge of the plaza, too afraid to investigate the sudden fall of the bell.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 30, 2022)

Addo buffs himself and the rest of the party.

If the party proceeds once everyone has gathered and prepared...

E4
This area has a small number of mesh cages. One of them has the crow Mirenia sent the previous day. On the back of this room is an open door that leads to E5. From the outside, the scaffolding continues to the top of the tower's cone roof. A large hole can be seen there providing an entrance.


E5
This large and cluttered room is filled with immense gears and clockworks. Most of them appear to have rusted into place. Whereas the stairwell leading up the inner walls of the clock tower is quite rickety, the wooden f loor of this chamber is solid. The clockworks themselves have long since fallen into ruin—it would take many months of repair work by gifted tinkers to rebuild and restore the clock.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 31, 2022)

As the group decide to push forward and finish buffing, Gorrendux uses his Clairvoyance (as you have to choose to see or hear through the sensor).

The smoky, filthy rooftops of Underbridge sprawl below this dizzying perch. The conical roof supports an onyx statue of an angel. Towering like a god, her weathered features are caked with grime, making her seem almost demonic in countenance. At the far end of the hollow space under the roof, in the angel’s shadow, is a nest of cushions, silk sheets, and a line of several small chests. 

There Gorrendux sees a shocking sight. A large creature with a serpentine body and the torso of a woman slithers to the back of the room. She wears a strange mask and carries a mean looking longspear on her hand. She moves her free hand casting something and disappears from sight.



He shares what he saw with the rest.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2022)

Addo starts preparing 
Shield of Faith on Sumara (+3 deflection)
Protection from Evil on Gor
Aid on himself
Weapon of Awe on himself
Ironskin on himself

With the remaining rounds of it's existence, the Archon is instructed by Vela to cast Aid on the party members.

Gorrendux casts Bless.

_Aid/Bless_ grants the target a +1 morale bonus on  and saves against fear effects... and 1d8+3 temporary hit points


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2022)

The party proceeds to the roof through the scaffolding. As soon as they come into view of the room, a flying demon appears in a cloud of smoke that then begins to circle the roof with a wicked laugh. He's about 15ft from the ground. There scaffolding continues up to the center of the roof.

Initiatives!


----------



## soulnova (Apr 2, 2022)

Round 1
*Vela 35
Rose 26
Sumara 25
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17*
???? 13
Addo 2

@Foemidor @Bird Masked @Cardboard Tube Knight @Hidden Nin @Ronnam are up!


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 3, 2022)

"Thank you, *Addo *and* Vela*," Gorrendux says as he feels the holy effects of _Protection of Evil_ and the Archon's _Aid_ wash over him. Still benefitting from his _Air Walk_ spell, Gorrendux walks upward through the air so that he floats level with the monster, while also spreading out from the rest of the party. He lashes out at the demon-looking monster with his _+1 longspear_, scoring a direct hit for *7 magical piercing* damage. "Don't forget, that big snake lady monster probably is invisible up here somewhere."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 3, 2022)

Gorrendux strikes the demon with his longspear. It roars back in pain! 

((I need a will save from Gorrendux )) @Ronnam


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 3, 2022)

Mirenia's eyes narrow on the demon as she gauges her options and ultimately decides she'll attempt to banish the demon singing the *Ballad of the Homesick Wanderer*
as a Full Round Action while readying Arcane Strike as a Swift Action.*


*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2022)

Rose shoots through the demon... who moves as if badly wounded, but she sees the arrows coming clean on the other side behind him. 

Gorrendux hollers it to the heavens..... "ILLUSION!"


Round 1
*Vela 35*
Rose 26*
Sumara 25*
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17
???? 13
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2022)

Now that the rest of the party knows what's up, Sumara moves towards the back of the room trying to find their real enemy, only to walk right into an incoming strike that pierces her defenses with lethal precision... (Sumara -17)

In front of her raises a large figure, Lady Xanesha... A woman with long wavy black hair wielding an impressive longspear, her long snake lower body coils under her.  You cannot see her face as she wears a strange golden mask with glowing green crystal for eyes. 

"Ah poor little mouse..."

She swirls into a full attack on Sumara, missing the two first strikes, but connecting the last one. (To hit 27, -15 dmg, in case parry/riposte can be done again)



Round 1
Vela 35
Rose 26
Sumara 25 (-10 or -25*)
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17
Xanesha 13
*Addo 2

Addo is up.*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2022)

Addo moves close to Sumara and uses his lesser blessing of good on her weapon (+1d6 holy damage/attack for 1 minute) and can give her a +2 shield bonus to AC as an immediate action

He'll  5' in to engage next round.


Round 2
*Vela 35
Rose 26
Sumara 25 (-25)
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17*
Xanesha 13
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (Apr 11, 2022)

Mirenia starts her inspiring song... (waiting on her standard action)

Gorrendux approaches from above, ignoring the illusory demon and focusing on the snake woman but she's too nimble and evades him easily.

Sumara strikes back leaves a nasty gash wound. Xanesha hisses in pain behind her mask but it only makes her angrier, her tail coiling rapidly. (Xanesha -46)


Round 2
*Vela 35
Rose 26*
Sumara 25 (-25)
*Mirenia 20*
Gorrendux 17
Xanesha 13 (-46)
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2022)

Mirenia uses blistering vindictive and her firey magical words manage to burn Xanesha's side. She quickly coils out of the rest of the flame avoiding catching on fire.

Round 2
*Vela 35
Rose 26*
Sumara 25 (-25)
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17
Xanesha 13 (-48)
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2022)

Rose shoots three arrows and all of them hit the Lamia Matriarch. She's furious, but shrugs off the pain.

Vela stays back. She doesn't have another Haste at the moment ((that I know of)).

The eyes on Xanesha's mask suddenly turn into a bright green as she turns to Sumara, the light from the mask bathing her. ((Fortitude DC15 or turn into stone.))

Round 2
Vela 35
Rose 26
Sumara 25 (-25)
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17
Xanesha 13 (-75)
*Addo 2*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 13, 2022)

Sumara feels like the magic from the mask might overcome her fortitude but Mirenia's song do a saving finale, providing her with renewed vigor to bypass the effect. 

Addo imbues his weapon with a magical keen edge and slashes at Xanesha. One of the images of the Lamia contorts in pain, before winking out of existence.  

Round 3
*Vela 35
Rose 26
Sumara 25 (-25)
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17*
Xanesha 13 (-75)
Addo 2


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 14, 2022)

Mirenia begins her song anew, taking a defensive stance as she continues to support the others from a distance. (Inspiring Courage again!)


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 14, 2022)

Gorrendux walks downward a bit through the air, currently standing with his feet about 10 feet up and behind Sumara. He stabs out with his longspear, shattering the last of the fiend's mirror images. "No more tricks to hide behind," he growls.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 15, 2022)

Sumara strikes Xanesha with impressive damage that makes her reel back in pain and shock after thinking she had dealt with her with the mask. 

She's... worried. The grip on her longspear tightens.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2022)

Rose shoots at Xanesha's back..._ and that does it._ The snake body suddenly coils and springs forward passing through the line of defenders almost as if she was water slipping through their finger and slithering away from them onto the scaffolding.

She jumps. Her body ondulates quickly as the floor approaches. The few citizens who had been curious enough to peek about when the bells fell scream both shocked of seeing a monster leap from the tower and that it will likely fall to its death.

But Xanesha's hand moves swiftly making an incantation and her fall slows down the last few feet, landing unharmed. 

The bystanders scream louder and scramble in terror.


Round 3
Vela 35
Rose 26
Sumara 25 (-25)
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17
Xanesha 13 (-75)
*Addo 2*


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2022)

Addo moves to Rose's side and casts Holy Weapon on her bow.

*Round 3*
Vela 35
Rose 26
Sumara 25 (-25)
Mirenia 20
Gorrendux 17
Xanesha 13 (-167)
*Addo 2*

Rose takes aim to the snake lady down below. Her breath slows down, her hand becomes steadier... and she releases. The arrow strikes Xanesha in the neck from above, reaching her heart and making her collapse to the ground. 

COMBAT IS OVER


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 17, 2022)

Mirenia's song abruptly ends as she watches Rose's arrow strike true, her eyes widening. She looks back over at the archer, then at the swashbuckler, and finally the aasimar.

"Well shot, well struck," she says quietly. "Incredible swordplay and aim... is everyone okay?"


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 19, 2022)

Gorrendux walks down the airways, to land beside the rest of the team. He smiles broadly and congratulates everyone on a battle well fought. "Well done, everybody. Who would like the healing touch of Pharasma?" the Half-Orc Cleric offers.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 20, 2022)

Addo whistles slightly as the arrow strikes true.  "Nicely done.  We should probably get some people down there before anyone gets too interested in the body.  Iomedae knows what magic she might have had on her person."

"The rest of us can secure things up here, it will take some time for me to descend."

Once things are settled he'll begin inspecting the chests.  "Locked, unsurprisingly.  If our serpent friend has the key that would speed the process up?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 20, 2022)

With Gorrendux airwalk it's a trivial matter to go down to the body, glare a bit too the spooked curious starting to gather to keep them in line and get the keys back up.

She was carrying: 



*Impaler of Thorns: 
Slot* none; *Price* 9,000 gp; *Aura* moderate ; *CL* 7th; *Weight* 9 lbs.

DESCRIPTION
Impaler of thorns is made of , and its head is a thorn-like, wide-bladed barb. When impaler of thorns is used in combat, its successful critical hits are accompanied by an unsettling screech, as of some wild beast in anger.
An impaler of thorns is a +1 . Once per day as it strikes a foe, the wielder can cause it (as a ) to unleash a 30-foot-radius burst of despair that affects all creatures not wielding an impaler of thorns. Creatures affected must succeed at DC 16  saves or become overwhelmed with sadness and despair, taking –2 penalties on , saving throws, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls for 6 minutes. The target struck when this effect is triggered must also succeed at a second DC 16  save to resist becoming  with despair for 1 round



*Medusa mask,
Aura* moderate ; *CL* 11th; *Slot* head; *Price* 10,000 gp; *Weight* 1 lb.

DESCRIPTION
This intricate mask is made of gold-plated iron. Writhing snake tails radiate from a gemstone upon the brow, almost as if they were medusa-like hair.
The mask grants a +4 bonus on all  against visual effects, including  attacks and sight-based . Once per day as a , the wearer can cause the central gemstone to glow with pale green light, at which point she may target any one creature within 30 feet. The targeted creature must succeed at a DC 15  save or be  for 1 minute, as if by .



*Sihedron medallion
Slot* neck; *Price* 3,500 gp; *Aura* faint ; *CL* 5th; *Weight* —

While worn, a Sihedron medallion grants its wearer a +1  on all saving throws. Once per day, as a , it may be commanded to bestow the effects of  on the wearer. Placed on the neck of a dead body, a Sihedron medallion preserves the body indefinitely via a  effect.


*Snakeskin tunic
Aura* moderate  and ; *CL* 8th; *Slot* chest; *Price* 8,000 gp; *Weight* 2 lbs.

DESCRIPTION
A _snakeskin tunic_ is a tight, form-fitting shirt crafted from the scales of a giant snake.
When worn, it grants a +1  to , a +2  to , and a +2  on  against .


*And keys to the locked chests!*

The 7 chests have the following...

The first five chests each contain coins, kept in small leather pouches in denominations of 100 coins per pouch. In all, there is *3040 gp* spread throughout these first several chests. 
The sixth chest contains *4,200 gp* of various bits of jewelry and small pouches of gemstones. 
The seventh chest contains four *potions of cure moderate wounds*, a *+2 Small kukri*, a *ring of jumping*, and a *golembane scarab*.

Lying about just behind chests you also find a crumpled piece of paper. Strange as the rest of this nest was kept clean and neatly arranged. Xanesha must have thrown it here in anger. At further inspection you realize it's a letter...



_My sister—_
_I trust your little band of murderers is doing well, gathering the greedy souls for our Lord’s rise? Has Magnimar proven to be as sinful as you had hoped? It may interest you to know that my plan to nurture greed here in this backwater has blossomed—the quality of greed in a soul is so much more refined when it is given the proper care.
Are you still simply carving the Sihedron on them as they expire? How crude! My method of marking is so much more elegant. In any event, I’m sure that your plans for harvesting greed where and when you can find it “in the wild” are progressing well enough—I just hope that your raw, ungroomed, and likely inferior victims don’t interact poorly when mixed with the purity of my own victims. If you tire of your little project there, know that you’re always welcome to come to Turtleback Ferry and serve as my assistant, little sister! Fort Rannick should be in our control by the time you receive this letter, in any event, so there’ll be plenty of room for you if you wish to take me up on my generous offer._
_Oh! Before I forget! Have you managed to harvest that lord-mayor yet? By all accounts, he might just be the cream of the crop in Magnimar—his soul might even rival several from my hand-grown harvest!_

Mirenia and anyone passing a K.Local DC13 check knows that Fort Rannick is an outpost located close to Turtleback Ferry and run by the Order of the Black Arrows, a band of rangers charged with keeping the region safe and free from ogre raids from the Iron Peaks into the Varisian Lowlands. The fort is about +40 years old and it's under Magnimar's jurisdiction. 

A DC18 check let's you know that the Order consists in volunteers but many of their recruits are criminals who are given the choice between serving in the Black Arrows and harsh punishment to straighten up. The constant training and the dangers they face have made the Black Arrows loyal to their order.

There's also a stack of letters from Ironbriar ranging from murder reports, poetry, raunchy letters...


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2022)

After the group gets a good look of the loot and get things in order, you head back to locate the Lord-Mayor at the Pediment Building.

A crowd gathers around them as they enter. Word or their battle at the clock tower has reached fast. The protesters of the latest rise in crime, the guards, and several dozen curious follow you inside to hear the news.

The Lord-Mayor himself comes down to receive you in confusion. He was interrupted for brunch it seems as he half-finished cleaning some crumbs of cake from his mouth. 

"What's this? Something about Ironbriar found dead!? And a snake monster killed at Underbridge!? Explain yourselves!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2022)

Addo steps forward, a somber expression on his face.  "The past days have been eventful.  We will bring you up to speed but perhaps a more private area would suit better?"  He glances briefly at the crowd, unsure how many might he loyal to the cultists or even shape-shifting monsters themselves.

He bows and pauses properly subservient to the man and waits for a response.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2022)

Lord Mayor Grobraras  side-glances at the crowd. "Yes, I suppose that would be best. My office then!" he nods and motions you to follow him. His bodyguards make sure the crowd doesn't follow you while the city guards attempt to clear the entrance.  You are led to a quiet area of the building, and after crossing two large doors you find yourselves in a place that looks more like a luxurious lounge than an actual government office... 

A large dinning table is still set up with brunch and there's a plush sitting area with a great bookcase with rare books and rare art pieces are the main prominent features. There is a desk with a few unopened envelopes and notices towards a mostly unused corner of the room. Grobraras motions you to the sitting area. 

"Well, now that we are away from that mob, you may speak freely," he says offhandedly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 21, 2022)

Addo nods respectfully once in a more secure area.  "As you may be aware, we came from Sandpoint tracking murders there that we believed may be related to the murders in your good city."  The aged warpriest kept things as direct as he could, knowing this process would be long enough.

"The investigation led us to a cult operating out of a sawmill in town and that cult's leader, Justice Ironbrier."  He left the accusation flat, allowing for proof later when needed.  "By his own words and records he has been killing people in the city for some time now to further the whims of his dark god."

"Twice we encountered shapeshifters working at his command or along his goals and we knownot how deeply they have infiltrated the guard of the city."  The tone was bleak, but honest.

"From the sawmill we were led to the lair of a snake monster that was further ensnaring people of the town through her own magics.  This beast was slain as well, but the echos of her manipulation may run deep."

"We bring this to you because you were identified as an upcoming victim, and thus one we can be reasonably certain was not a member of their foul group."

He left that for the quick overview, keeping alert for any signs of recognition in anyone that might hear


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2022)

Grobraras listens closely with confusion at first. It was hard to believe that Justice Ironbriar was behind the killings but he's willing to listen to the rest. The information of the shapechangers change his demeanor to one of worry. _"You mean they could be anyone? I-"_ he whispers to himself and starts sweating, looking at the entry doors.

Then he hears he was meant to be one of the next victims and the shock is too much for the rich man. "THEY WERE GOinG To-...!!?" He pales and faints briefly on his seat. He manages to catch himself just before falling over.

"Oh my goodness gracious!! YOU SAVED ME!"

He takes a handkerchief from his pocket and dries the sweat from his face and neck.

"I'll-! I will get this sorted out immediately! I'll change bodyguards. We must make sure! Would you be able to recognize if someone is an impostor!? I'll- I'll pay you! For this and your services to the city, of course!!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2022)

Mirenia moves with the group sporting obvious satisfaction and relief with their handiwork, though does not deign to engage with the mob and instead heads inside and nods along with Addo's introduction and logic. She's mildly surprised by the trappings of the Lord Mayor's 'office' at first before shrugging and finding space to relax on the couches as she listens.

"They can likely be rooted out with magical means to detect monsters or through the use of blessings and consecration by diametrically opposed deities. And while on the subject -- do you have any contacts within the Black Order? I don't mean to cause further alarm, but they may need immediate assistance. Xanesha had contact with a sister fermenting similar machinations within Turtleback Ferry..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2022)

"YES, yes, I'll contact the temples. Surely something can be arranged and-"

He does a double take at the mention of Turtleback Ferry. "The Order of the Black Arrow? The border rangers?" he seems clearly disgusted about the name. "Hold on..."

He tries one, then twice to get up his seat and heads to the desk going through some of the few open envelopes. "Huh..."

"Well... I had just received a request from the village to send a patrol to investigate. We haven't had reports from then in the last week.
I hadn't appointed anyone to it yet... there were far more pressing matters here and had no one to spare to a pointless and silly trip to talk to those foul-tempered Black Arrows. Really, no manners. Half of them are ex-criminals, so you can imagine."

He considers for a moment. "What about this...? You are all invited to celebrate your success and my survival tonight at my home, while we make the right arrangements for your reward AND... I can add a little extra if you are willing to take this task from my hands. You are far more capable than some backwater guards."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2022)

Mirenia gives a glance towards Sumara and Rose... then Addo, and the others. Seeing as they were likely planning to go either way, she sees no harm in accepting further reward and recognition for doing so from the Lord Mayor. It _was _likely true that a simple guard patrol would be overwhelmed with the forces they were currently dealing with.

"A most gracious offer, My Lord. I think I speak for us all when I say we'll of course accept this responsibility."


----------



## Bird Masked (Apr 22, 2022)

Sumara had been _glaring _at the decadence of the breakfast table the entire time and ignored the offered seating. Instead she posted up next to the couch Mirenia sat on, arms crossed, shoulders tight, teeth set on edge. If there was ever a paragon of miserably conflicted loathing and discomfort it was the half-elf in that moment. 

She finally broke when the Mayor denigrated the Black Arrows and snorted loudly. "One could imagine."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 22, 2022)

"Wonderful! It's settled then! I'll send word to the temples and arrange the rest!"

There's still several hours until that so if you wish to split/sell the loot you found so far and get yourself a new outfit for the occasion, it can be done easily.


-----


The party at Lord Mayor Grobraras' state is attended by several nobles and rich merchants, as well as representatives of the mayor local religions. Stories from their exploits in Sandpoint are shared and more than a dozen merchants offer you their services in case you are looking for rarer items. A fair number of nobles are also willing to look into their private collections for magical items as well.

The Lord Mayor gives a very long speech praising the now Heroes of Magnimar (the guests are not sure if that has a better ring to it) and rewards everyone with* 6000 GP each*.

At the end of the party he provides them with an extra *750gp each* for their next mission to check on the Fort.

From now on, you may find any magical item of up to 12,800 gp without having to roll for availability, just a 1d4 hours of looking and getting the word out. Anything between that and 25,000gp has a chance of being found with a 50% chance and a day of searching.  Wait time for more expensive items will increase to a few weeks while people check on other cities and contacts.

Commissions of magic items can be finished normally at a 1000gp/day.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 22, 2022)

Prior to the party Addo finds a quiet spot to clean and _mend_ his armor and gear figuring that if he were attending in the role of a holy warrior the armor fits better than any clothing.

At the party Addo keeps to casual conversation  likely gravitating to the religious leaders more than the nobles but making sure to give time to anyone interested.

He'll take note of the merchants for later but generally prefers to discuss business at a later time.  If there are any weapon specialists he might mention the desire to meet up to talk over a cold iron sword.

If there happen to be any devout to Iomedae among the gathered he would mention looking for some relics of the inheritor and suggest meeting for more details later.

(Still working on a list, everything should be below the availability point just fluff above)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 22, 2022)

Mirenia is certainly in her element among the merchants and nobles of the party, refining herself through her skills in performance (Pageant of the Peacock), spells (Raiment of Authority), and magical items (Sleeves of Many Garments) to appear more impressive than she already is. 

The bard uses the time to talk up the community center and adventuring project the group has started in Sandpoint in an effort to make some inroads that might benefit it and provide funding or other resources for the project in the long term first and foremost. She makes note of those merchants and nobles carrying musically inclined items while making these rounds to get an idea of who she can speak to later when looking for certain items.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 23, 2022)

Mirenia manages to set a small network of like-minded nobles willing to invest on the community center. They quietly thank her for her efforts and subtly imply, out of Grobraras' earshot, they know he wouldn't have been able to fix this mess on his own. She also notices a small movement clearly forming around a woman, leader of the Baazar of the Sail at the city docks. She handles most of the 'private security' at the market that kept the trade safe while the city watch were chasing shadows and false leads. A few of them ask her to send Cydrark their regards and they are looking forward to visit Sandpoint to attend his plays again.

Addo is approached by another follower of Iomedae and representatives from the Temple of Abadar and Erastil (LN/LG). They promise to look into the matter and keep a watchful eye on any other developments. The Cleric of Abadar is willing to look in the great vault of their temple for items you might need if the other follower of Iomedae isn't able to find what you are searching for. Doubling as banks, they have a good idea of what merchants and traders might be able to get you most regular magic items.

((I'll wait a bit to see if anyone else wants to post an interaction))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 23, 2022)

Mirenia ends up looking for:

+2 Mithral Agile Breastplate (8400 gp)
Singing Steel Chain (600 gp) (the sort she could use to clasp her Amulet of Natural Armor with)
Three Reasons To Live (9000 gp) (though a shamisen version would be nice...)
Headband of Alluring Charisma (4000 gp)

TOTAL: 22,000 gp


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 23, 2022)

((Fluff, can be ignored))

After the party Addo spends some time in contemplation of the past days events and some thoughts as to what might be to come.  While he has had more than his share of experiences in his long life, it was clear that the path Iomedae had set him on was a long one, and one of increasing importance.

And in honest self-reflection he needed to do more to do justice to the gifts he had been given.  If it weren't for the others cutting down the scarecrow would have been neigh-impossible for the priest, and the simple obstacle of a hole in the stairs would have been a massive undertaking.  And the serpent woman surely would have finished him off assuming she didn't fly off to ignore him completely.

After mentioning to the others the need for time for some commissions he set off.  FIrst a few orders, notibly dropping his armor, shield and sword off with various merchants to enhance.  In a way he felt naked to be walking in mere clothes again for the first time in a while.  That was perhaps the perfect way to approach a clean start.

After placing his orders he headed to the temple of Iomedae to seek training.  The Inheritor was, in life, a swordswoman.  But she was much more than that.  Even before she had ascended to godhood she was known as the Light of the Sword and had accomplished miraculous feats.  He set himself to learning what he could from the techniques passed down from the clergy.

Addo was never a masterful swordsman.  He would never match the level of skill that Sumara possessed with her slender blade.  And he had to admit that in his age his strength was not what it once was. he would need to make up for these failings with heart and determination.  To learn to use his sword not as extension of his body but of his soul.

Most of a week he spent in training and in prayer.  Learning what he could from his brothers and sisters in faith.  Spending a little time without the crutches of his armor and shield and with only his old well-tarnished but well-cared for sword as a tool.  Connecting also with the faithful of the city.  Healing, guiding, praying for, and learning from the people of the city.

At the end of his week he felt different.  Refreshed.  Focused.  And Ready.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2022)

After the party and being in the crowded city, Rose feels out of place. It was weird for her to adjust to life in the town of Sandpoint, but this was a completely different thing than that all together. Most of her adult life, and much of her life before that she had spent in the wilderness and would only come out to trade or see other people long enough to travel with them for strength in numbers. It wasn't especially common for her to come anywhere near this level of civilization. 

It was interesting to her that she could request things, almost anything that she wanted, and have it made within reason here in the city. The most important things for her at the moment were making some much needed improvement to her bow and also finding a belt of dexterity or commissioning one if need be.


----------



## Bird Masked (Apr 25, 2022)

Sumara squared her shoulders and entered the party with all the aggression and defensive swagger she fought with. Her stained travel clothes were swapped out for a tailored dress in the highest of current fashion and spike heeled boots that should have exposed some vulnerability of the pale, skinny, almost sickly-looking half-elf. 

Instead, she met every look with a glare, every whisper with a brush of silk in uncomfortable and sudden proximity, and all-in-all _thoroughly_ enjoyed the spread the lord mayor had laid out. As odious as the man was she'd earned a little comfort for herself, and to the Hells with anyone who'd judge her now. 

It was a party after all, and she had no intentions of talking to anyone. May as well eat like she hadn't had a decent meal in a couple of decades.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2022)

The nobles give Sumara a WIDE berth. Even the guards are nervous when she passes by and no one dares to approach her other than accidentally and they quickly move aside, startled by that AURA OF DANGER she seems to radiate. She manages to catch one or two conversations during the night.

_"Is that the Valdelmar girl? You know... '*that one*'?"_
_"Ssshhh! She will hear!"
"They said she helped the Sandpoint Heroes. The snake monster's body bore terrible wounds from her weapon."
"Better just keep our distance. She seems ready to strike at any moment..."
"I wish she would step on me..."
"..."_
_"...what"_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 25, 2022)

After her own odds and ends are handled, Mirenia makes her way over towards Sumara's party island, as it were, giving a slight curtsy in greeting. "Do you mind some company, for a bit? I realize we haven't really exchanged much since... well, the _snake_ business started up..."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 25, 2022)

The rest of the evening passes without an issue and the preparations for the journey can start. The temples make an exhaustive use of divination magic and Inquisitors to make sure the rest of the Justices are who they say they are and then making their way down from there. A few mid level employees disappear during the investigation, and authorities take that as a sign that the remaining cultists are fleeing. The long list of victims of the Skinsaw cult and Ironbriar are brought to light, finally giving many families some closure. During the week, the magic items the party wants are bought, traded, requested, enchanted or crafted as needed... 

*CHAPTER 3
"In the Hook's Shadow"*​*Wealday, 14 Neth, 4707*

The group seems to be ready to depart from the ferry station at the Keystone District early in the morning. As you approach the docks, Addo, Mirenia, Gorrendux and Rose recognize a familiar figure standing at the entrance of the dock.

*Shalelu, the lithe blonde elf in a studded leather armor and a composite longbow at her back is waiting for you.* She seems out of her element here in the city and awkwardly stands on her own, much like Rose has in the last few days. Her face brightens when she catches a glimpse of you coming towards the ferry.

"Ah! There you are! It's been a while, huh!" she waves at you and approaches quickly. She gives a small greeting to Sumara and Vela. "Hey, there, nice meeting you. I'm Shalelu Andosana... kind of the unofficial guardian of Sandpoint and the surrounding areas... nothing like you all. I only patrolled the roads against goblins, but I think you have scared their little pants off," she laughs nervously. For those of you who knew her during the Sandpoint Goblin crisis, you immediately notice she's gathering some courage, which is unlike herself. She had always had this confidence about her.

"Listen, I know this is a lot to ask..." she starts scratching the back of her head and glancing at the ferries. "We heard back in Sandpoint you were heading to Turtleback Ferry, specifically to Fort Rannick. Turns out I have some unfinished business with someone up there and I would like to go," she says biting her lower and looking down.

"I might not be an expert marksman like Miss Rose here, but I can pull my weight around... and if something is happening at Turtleback Ferry, I'll help the best I can,"  she assures you, looking up at you with hopes that you will accept her along.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 26, 2022)

"Greetings, Shalelu!" Gorrendux booms, a smile widening across his face, revealing his pointed incisors. He introduces the newer party members to the Elf, and vouches for her. "Shalelu is a skilled ranger, and a fierce ally of Sandpoint. She helped us clear out the Goblins from the Thistletop lair, and otherwise been a friend to the good folk of Sandpoint. But another favor, Shalelu?" Gorrendux starts to tease. "But don't you owe us a favor? We did slay your old foe, the Bugbear Bruthazmus after all. But I kid. I want to hear about you joining us. Tell us about this 'unfinished business' with this mystery person."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirenia enjoys herself for the remainder of the party, chatting quietly with Sumara over wine and giving her regards to a few nobles here and there before ultimately retiring and preparing for the journey ahead. The songstress sends word back to Sandpoint after the conclusion of their festivities, in particular giving word to Cyrdrak about those that gave his regards, and notifying him about the income coming towards the community center and adventuring school.

The day of their departure she has a few new items on her person in addition to her usual outfit, including a circlet light band of cloth and filigree threading, an elegant three stringed instrument composed of monster parts, sleeker mithral armor, and a fancy new chain for her Amulet of Natural Armor forged from Singing Steel. 

She regards Shalelu kindly as she spots her, but remains silent, most of her questions touched upon by Gorrendux's greeting. "Good to see you again," she chimes in instead.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2022)

"Ah... you see..." she hesitates, the smile partially fades from her face, replaced with a hint of sadness and pain.

"Well, I'm originally from Crying Leaf, just like Miss Rose here. About two decades years ago or so a green dragon was attacking our village and a group of young adventurers came to help. They don't usually allow visitors but we really needed the assistance. This group managed to kill the dragon but only one survived. A young human, a ranger of the name of Jakardros Sovrak. My mother was a cleric of Desna and nursed him back to health and... well, she fell in love with him," she shrugs. "I really don't know what she saw in him. I mean, he was definitely different from the rest of our community. He was a very loud, exuberant, really impulsive twenty year old Varisian... but I had never seen her so happy in decades since my own father died._ She adored him._ They married by the end of the month. It was a scandal," she chuckles with nostalgia.

"Jakardros lived there for a couple of years and even the town was starting to warm up to him, you know... but then someone revived the Green Dragon he had slain. It came directly to town looking for revenge. It destroyed part of it... it killed my mother," her expression turns somber. "We almost died but we managed to defeat the dragon for good. The dust wasn't even settled when, right then... he left. No goodbye. Nothing," there's a sting of bitterness in her voice. She looks away and crosses her arms as if protecting herself from the painful memories. "I had to bury her myself. Rebuild."

"Not long ago I learned he was in fact in Fort Rannick. I had debated myself on going looking for him and get some answers. Just make sure he wasn't just... taking advantage of my mother's heart," her hands become fists and her sides, but then takes a deep breath to calm herself, drying off a bit of wetness at the corner of her eyes.

"I couldn't have gone before with all the goblin clans just itching to jump at travelers around Sandpoint, but you REALLY scared them off. And there's even a hero school!" she jokes to lighten up the mood. "I think I can take a few weeks off and... when I heard you were heading there, it almost felt like it was a sign. I don't think I'll have another chance like this."

"If he's still there, I want to get things straight with him, one way or another."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 26, 2022)

Mirenia's expression is calm and easy as Shalelu begins her explanation of what connects her to Fort Rannick, there's a serious sense of personal conflict and at least a little bit of melancholy as her lips tighten. 

She glances at the other heroes, then back at the ranger. "I for one cannot for the life of me think of a reason not to have you join us. You're welcome to travel with us as far as I'm concerned," Mirenia says softly.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Apr 27, 2022)

Addo arrives at the ferry looking and feeling refreshed.  His armor is stowed away for the water voyage, no doubt in his nicer and probably magical backpack.

His shield is strapped ready-to-grab behind it, the heralding of Iomedae displayed on it now wreathed in flickering golden fire.  This combined with the new tabbard displaying the Inheritor's sword over the sun suggests that the priest would be even less subtle in the future.

He greets the others and Shaleu politely he certainly would support any attempts at familial reconciliation.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2022)

@Ronnam
Gorrendux thinks back of what he knows about Fort Rannick and this individual. As far as he is aware, the Fort is actually North of the village. Funded by Magnimar to defend the local human populations from marauding monsters, particularly ogres. It was built into the side of a sheer cliff and relatively close to an ancient Thassilonic structure, Skull's Crossing, a massive arched dam that holds back the waters of the Storval Deep, releasing a steady stream that forms the Skull River.

Traditionally a wandering order of hunters and rangers dedicated to patrolling the Storval Rise, the Black Arrows saw it as their duty to prevent incursions of giants from the plateau into Varisia. When Magnimar initially offered the order a fort in the shadow of Hook Mountain some 45 years ago, Zarnath Rannick, the original leader, accepted graciously but died in a battle against the local clan of ogres identified as the Kreeg just before it was completed. His men named the keep after him, and ever since, Fort Rannick has been instrumental in keeping the ogres, trolls, and other giants of the region from spreading too far into the lowlands.

During the 45 years they’ve been stationed at the fort, the Black Arrows have inducted new members often— typically criminals given a choice between severe punishment or a lifetime sworn to manning the walls of the fort and patrolling the perilous heights of Hook Mountain.

Conditions at Fort Rannick have swiftly made honest men out of most of these criminals, forcing them to engage in a vicious regimen of training that stripped away all sense of their life prior to joining the order. The task of keeping the horrors of the Hook at bay is a grueling one and requires a level of discipline unattainable by many soldiers. Their justice is swift, their reputation fierce... but information about a particular member is almost unknown for most not from Turtleback Ferry.

But Gorrendux does remember the name of this man... The Lord Mayor's office gave the party a small missive with a seal explaining you are under Magnimar's permission to look at whatever matter is troubling the area, and they also gave you a small list of people you could contact once you get there. The list goes as follow:

-Maelin Shreed (Human, Cleric of Erastil), Turtleback Ferry Mayor.
-Lamatar Bayden (Human Ranger), Commander of Fort Rannick.
-_*Jakardros Sovrak* _(Human Ranger), Second in Command.
-Dylan Agantis (Half-elf Cleric of Erastil), Fort's chaplain.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 27, 2022)

Nodding along with Addo & Mirenia, Gorrendux enthusiastically invites Shalelu to join the team on their upcoming ferry ride to Fort Rannick. Gorrendux also conveys everything he can recall about the place (see above) to the assembly. "Shalelu, I don't know this Jakardos Sovrak person, however, I know I've seen the name. Apparently, he is among the leadership of Fort Rannick, second-in-command by the sounds of it."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 27, 2022)

Shalelu sighs in relief. "Thank you! Much appreciated! I have everything I need here," she points at her travel backpack with a chuckle.

The elf turns to Gorrendux. "Oh, second in command? I didn't know that. I guess I should not be surprised. He used to be an excellent shot even back then."

"If you are all ready, I'll pay my passage and meet you at the boat," she nods and heads to the ferry's captain to pay for her journey.

The ferry you are taking is more like a cargo barge. You quickly get the sense that not many passenger ferries actually go all the way there and the majority of people interested would be fur/leather traders, fishermen and loggers. It's about 100ft long, 20ft wide, with an arch with a tarp covering some of the cargo on deck. There's a single hold that's full of crates at the moment.



The barge's captain, a middle aged half-orc by the name Alami Sandrea, welcomes you onboard _The Thin Reward_ and explains to you about the itinerary.

"We will make it to Wartle in about 3 days, then reach Whistledown at the 5th. Ilsurian at 6th, and will reach Turtleback on the 7th. Space in the hold is a bit tight so you can use the deck cabin or move some of the crates under the tarp around if you like, but it's gonna be chilly out here as we turn North. The hold will lighten up when we hit Whistledown so you should be able to have more space to sleep below at least for the last few days. We are not planning to stay more than a couple of hours loading/unloading cargo on each place so if you want to stretch your legs, just make sure to be back by the hour._* Any questions?*_"


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 28, 2022)

"Tis a pleasure to meet you, Captain Sandrea," Gorrendux says with a slight bow toward this fellow Half-Orc. "Thank you for having us aboard," he adds while introducing each member of the party. "How safe or dangerous is this journey? What sorts of hazards should we be on the watch for?"


----------



## soulnova (Apr 28, 2022)

"Well, we usually don't have bandits on the river, but I have seen some trying," she chuckles. "Things are getting colder so many of the critters out there are going letargic but there's always some who wants a snack before going for their nap."

She considers it for a moment. "Mosquito swarms, snakes, stirges... that's the usual. The river feeds the swamps to the south as well, so there could be bigger things but those are rare and I don't expect them to show up."


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2022)

Shalelu decides to set up her bedroll against the mast, assuring you she's used to sleep outdoors.

At the north you see the main trade road following the river and great fertile farmlands and at the south, the vast Mushfens swamp, the largest marsh in all of Avistan. Despite being located in close proximity to both the cities of Magnimar and Korvosa, the Mushfens remain a trackless wilderness filled with many unpleasant creatures.

Every now a then, you can see the tip of ancient ruins in the distance.

K.History DC20 

During the age of Thassilon, this area was land locked, but now lies destroyed and half sunk into the swamps, making exploration and research nigh imposible and extremely dangerous. 

Half way through the second day... you notice a flock of birds taking flight from the side of the swamp, several dozen feet ahead.

Shalelu looks up with a frown. "They are spooked," she tells you.


----------



## Ronnam (Apr 30, 2022)

Gorrendux stands near the Elf Ranger on the barge's main deck. Loading his crossbow, Gorrendux hisses at the other adventurers, "Shalelu thinks something is out there." ((He will cast _Bless_ on the party too if he has time.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Apr 30, 2022)

Mirenia's gaze is drawn out towards the swamp, brow raised. "I've always wondered if the Sandpoint Devil made its home in such a place. Whatever it is, it shouldn't bother us out here surely?"


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2022)

"Well, if we make it back to Sandpoint, I can help you track it," Shalelu says just half-joking. "I don't think this is it tho..." She stays back close to the deckhand and the captain. 


Addo, Sumara and Rose manage to catch a great shadow under the water rushing towards the ship. 

The captain curses in orkish under her breath trying to veer but she's not quick enough! A gargantuan shell with spikes surfaces in front of the boat. A lumbering turtle de size of a house with a razor sharp beak attempts to climb into the bow right in front of Addo! 

K.Nature DC19:

It's a Giant Snapping Turtle! You may ask one relevant bit of information by hitting the DC and another for every 5 above.


----------



## soulnova (May 1, 2022)

*ROUND 1*
Shalelu 21
Gorrendux 21
Addo 17
Turtle 17
Sumara 14
Rose 12
Mirenia 2
Crew 0

Shalelu gasps in surprise at the sight of such large turtle trying to make its way into the deck but her hands already work her arrows into the bow by instinct and shoots. The arrows, unfortunately bounce off the shell of the creature.


----------



## Ronnam (May 1, 2022)

His legs a bit unsteady on the deck of a ship, something to which the Half-Orc is unaccustomed, Gorrendux moves forward 15 feet, then takes a shot at the massive turtle with his newly-acquired magical light crossbow. His aim proves true, but does it actually harm the enormous animal?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2022)

Addo casts Shield of Faith with Fervor on himself and strikes at the over sized turtle on the head! 

Gorrendux's shot also strikes right in the soft spot! 

The turtle retaliates at the only target it sees right in front of its mouth, its huge beak grabbing at the aasimar and almost snapping him in half. 



*ROUND 1*
Shalelu 21
Gorrendux 21
Addo 17 (2/57)
Turtle 17 (-19)
*Sumara 14
Rose 12
Mirenia 2
Crew 0*


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2022)

The captain's eyes widen. "Shoot it! Shoot it!" She orders her crew to help but their attacks bounce of.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 2, 2022)

The songstress gives a start as the boat is suddenly ambushed by the gargantuan shelled creature... then remembers to actually knuck up. Pulling her strange looking flute from her pack, the bard lays down a song to empower her companions, quietly weaving in an enchantment to calm the raging beast while doing so.

Swift Action: Inspire Courage (Singing Steel used)
Move Action: Draw Three Reasons To Live
Standard Action: Cast Charm Monster on Bowser


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2022)

The creature's head turns towards Mirenia with a curious tilt, Addo still in its mouth.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 2, 2022)

The Varisian seems elated her plan actually worked, but seems caught off guard at the same time. She mimics spitting something out, then gestures to the giant turtle to do the same...

*#Play Nice!*: 1d20 (3) + 4 *Total*: 7


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2022)

The Turtle doesn't seem to get what _Friend!Mirenia_ wants at the moment. It flinches, bothered by Rose's arrows.

Vela comes out of the cabin and casts Glitterdust on the turtle. The animal hisses loudly in surprise being blinded and it drops Addo on the deck. 

Shalelu takes a deep breath to take advantage of its blindness and try to drive it away. The first arrow bounces off just barely, while the second gets it right inside the soft mouth. The turtle DIDN'T like that AT ALL. It appears to want to retreat.

*ROUND 2*
Shalelu 21
*Gorrendux 21
Addo 17 (2/57)*
Turtle 17 (-87)
Sumara 14
Rose 12
Mirenia 2
Crew 0


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 2, 2022)

Addo falls back from the blinded turtle hoping to get some space to tend to his wounds.  Calling on Iomedae's aid he directs the divine energy to close up the worst parts of the savage bite.

((+28))


----------



## Ronnam (May 2, 2022)

Noticing that the blinded beast seems ready to retreat, Gorrendux lowers his weapon. He readies an action to cast _Sound Burst_ against the giant turtle if it does anything other than retreat this turn.


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2022)

The turtle wobbles a bit, trying to get half its body off the boat... but it finally manages to retreat back to the river, but this allows Sumara to strike at the creature before it can get out of reach, likely saving the passengers from the next passing boat from a hungrier turtle the size of a house.

The bow bounces and splashes from the sudden change in load as the enormous body slips back into the river. The captain goes back to the wheel to stabilize it.


End of combat


----------



## Bird Masked (May 3, 2022)

Sumara let her sword arm drop and the blood soaked length of her estoc thudded point first against the deck.

"I feel...I feel a little _bad_ for it. It just grabbed Addo though, and I figured give it something to remember us by. Now it's dead."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 3, 2022)

Mirenia moves over towards the opposite end of the boat as she lowers her flute, first looking over Addo and then glancing over the side of the boat towards the now corpse status turtle.

"If I was a bit better with animals I could have saved it," she notes. "But in the end I suppose it... bit off more than it could chew," she laments. "Don't feel bad about it. All animals are governed by these rules. Survival of the fittest."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2022)

Shalelu approaches Sumara and pats her on the shoulder. "It wasn't afraid of boats or people. I can only assume it wasn't the first time it got a grab of someone like that... I usually dealt with goblins attacking farms but every now and then an animal also becomes too dangerous like this."

The captain calls from the back as she guides the boat away. "I can tell you, the next ship that passes through here wouldn't have had the same luck to have heroes onboard. I don't think most crews could have handled it something like that."

Shalelu nods and turns to Mirenia. "I usually don't deal with animals this way but I could prepare some magic to speak with them and try to do my best to convince them next time... but it's really hard to reason with hostile animals," the ranger explains.

...
((I'll describe each settlement briefly and if you want to get something there, you can mention it in the next post))

The boat moves on, arriving without further incidents to Wartle the next day, a small fishing town at the edge of the marshes. If the group tells them about the turtle they do know a few stories of boats destroyed and crews disappeared over the years, assumed to have been target a predator of some sort.

Their next stop two days later is in Whistledown. The lovely and strange town is a sight to behold. Half of their white houses are "small sized" for the gnome population, and the wind whistles hanging on each porch makes an almost ethereal, yet eerie music that is constant through all the town. Whistledown is known for crafting some of the best music instruments in all Varisia (and some would argue the whole continent) by gnome families who have done it for generations... 




The third stop is Ilsurian... an idyllic terraced little town on a hill overlooking the lake. The trees are perfectly trimmed and each house has the same style. Captain Sandrea reminds you she will not stay long here and then she pulls at the dock where a couple of guards keep a close eye on her, the crew and even Mirenia as they unload the cargo. Mirenia knows many of the inhabitants in Ilsurian harbor prejudice against Varisians, half-orcs and similar, considering them thieves and vagrants. The boat doesn't stay for more than an hour and then you are heading into the skull river proper, for the last leg of your journey...

The air turns chilly and damp as you continue North... You see dark clouds over the distance with a curtain of rain covering most of this region. It's not strong enough to make the river any riskier than it already is, but it's certainly COLD RAIN. 

You navigate across Claybottom Lake, noticing a few tiny thorps along it's edge, until finally arriving to your destination... 

One thing is sure, the "village" category might be a bit much for Turtleback Ferry. A frontier hamlet would have fitted it better to be honest. There are a few fishers in old leather rain ponchos bringing back their catch to the same dock as you. 

Most of the village’s other buildings are the homes of farmers, hunters, fishers, and trappers but there are a few that immediately stand from the rest... a temple of Erastil is the largest building, followed by the general store, an inn, a tavern and a blacksmith... and what *maybe* appears to be a school close to another small dock where the small children can be seen jumping and splashing into the rain puddles.

A the exit from the docks there's an old board with "Welcome to Turtleback Ferry!" painted and decorated with two turtle shells on each side.

If you do not take steps to hide your gear, your presence is enough to attract immediate attention among the villagers. 

Captain Sandrea flags the one dock worker there to help with the remaining cargo, but turns to you.

"Well, it was an interesting trip... You might want to check in with Mayor Shreed at the temple or at the Turtle's Parlor Inn... it's the only one in town, heh. Good luck! I'll come back next week if you need a direct trip back to Magnimar, but there are other boats that can get you to Ilsurian and you shouldn't have much trouble to get another from there."

With that she bids farewell to you, wishing you good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2022)

Once things had settled and the barge got back underway Addo took the chance to magically clean and mend his clothes and revealing an aged torso covered with old scars of numerous battles, the pink and still healing turtle bite being one of the larger and more impressive examples.  Most of the voyage he spent in prayer and quiet contemplation, preferring to take in the sights as they came without disturbing them overly.  He stayed with the ship at the three way-points, helping the crew to load and unload cargo rather than explore.

As they close in on Turtleback ferry he takes his familiar armor, now enchanted, from his pack and begins the process of fully dressing.  He had no doubt that eventually it would be needed and with the threat of the water soon passed he did not want to get caught again.  Thanking the captain for the guidance in the voyage he disembarked ready to see what the new village had in store.

"Temple or Inn?"  He inquired to the others.  "My gut says it would be best to stick together for now, we've already met one magical manipulator, if another is embedded in the town we don't want it taking us separate."  He keeps his voice low for the last, not wanting to potentially disturb anyone outside the group.


----------



## Ronnam (May 3, 2022)

Gorrendux thanks Capt. Sandrea for safe and quick passage. "Please be careful the next time you pass through Ilsurian. I could sense their bigotry toward our kind," he adds.

Turning to Addo, Gorrendux nods in agreement. "Let's definitely stick together. I'm a fish out of water in these parts. I vote for the temple first, see if we can get an audience with the Mayor."


----------



## soulnova (May 3, 2022)

As you make your way towards the temple under the rain, you pass several townsfolk hurrying along doing their business. The general feeling is a bit gloomy and the rains don't help much. They are covered in long sleeves and cloaks... so only Rose's eyes are sharp enough to notice a couple of people have a small tiny tattoo somewhere in their wrist or ankle. _A small tattoo with the familiar form of a seven pointed star. The Sihedron mark._

This Temple of Erastil is particularly large compared to most other temples you have seen except perhaps the shrine at Sandpoint's Cathedral. It is clear this church of the Stag Lord has a prominent importance in this region, providing very needed help to local families, farmer, hunter and trappers...  The building is made of stone and has two levels of high ceilings, taller than any of the other buildings.

As you enter the building looking for Mayor Shreed you arrive at the end of the sermon. A dark skinned aged cleric in simple, yet clean, brown and green tunics speaks to the congregation of about 30 people. They all turn to look at your arrival surprised by your presence and turn silent for a second.

The cleric, simply gives you a small gesture acknowledging your arrival and continuing where he left of.

"...And that's why we must sow the seed of kindness, starting with our hearts. Never forget to share the blessed bounty of the land with your neighbor," he says as he brings a basket with small pouches with either a few seeds, dry fruit, jerky or arrow heads. Each person has their pick before giving thanks to Erastil and leaving.

Once finished, the man walks towards you with a kind smile. "Well met, travelers. I'm Mayor Maelin Shreed and faithful healer of Erastil. Tell me, how can our community be of your service?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2022)

Rose regards the man with some caution, while trying to get a clear look at his wrist and arm to see if she notices the same thing on him. She speaks, in a much smaller voice than her usually speaking voice. *"Téra, I've been told I'm not to speak for the group--"*

As if realizing what she was doing Rose stopped abruptly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 4, 2022)

Addo steps forward with a slight chuckle.  "We were sent here from Magnimar.  There were some murders there; we have concern that the culprit might have a co-conspirator that is now in this area."  The aasimar has little concern with the cleric being involved in the conspiracy.


----------



## soulnova (May 4, 2022)

Mayor Shreed is taken back. "Murders? Goodness gracious, that's terrible. I don't think we have had murders in a while," the man frowns trying to recall anything. "We lost our fair share of poor souls when the Paradise sank into the lake a few weeks ago. That still weighs heavy in our hearts... and then we haven't heard from the Black Arrows for a while now as well. I sent a couple of messengers up the mountain to see if something was going on but they didn't return either. I have asked the rest of the community to not cross the river's bridge until we had any news. I sent word to Magnimar for help with sending a patrol to the fort to check in," he explains.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 5, 2022)

After the excitement with the giant snapping turtle, Mirenia is relatively carefree about the journey, playing tunes to help lighten spirits on the deck and otherwise making music to help keep the mood up. In Wartle she makes some small talk with the fishermen there to and isn't surprised to hear what they have to share about the past disappearances...

In Whistledown she's far more active. She looks to acquire for herself a *Masterwork Attachment for her Flute*, dragging Sumara along for help with selling some of the instruments she already has for collateral. She tries to pick up some Gnomish while there, chatting eagerly with the inhabitants in an effort to get a handle on the language; she makes freakish amount of progress during the time spent, and takes along many tips with them to their next stop.

Docked at Ilsurian, she remains on board and plays a haunting, eerie tune in an effort to get any locals to turn away and give them a wide berth...

And finally when they arrive at Turtleback Ferry, she's happy to stretch her legs again and thanks the Captain kindly for her help, moving with the others into the settlement in search of the Mayor... and finding him promptly. Standing studiously through introductions, Mirenia steps forward when she senses a lull in the conversation.

"Well, we are effectively the help sent by Magnimar, so if you do not mind, could we obtain some mark of safe passage to pass the checkpoint on the bridge? It will likely be in all our best interests we start our patrol without dragging out feet _too _much."

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Ronnam (May 5, 2022)

"Aye, a mark of safe passage would be most appreciated," Gorrendux echoes Mirenia. "And tell us more about your messengers who never returned. I'm starting to fear some sort of calamity has befallen Fort Rannick. What more do you know about the Fort, and what might be the problem up there?"


----------



## soulnova (May 5, 2022)

"Of course, I can come up with something. You might want to just keep it dry from the rain. This weather has had us down for several days already. Very grim times indeed."

The old man gestures an acolyte to bring him some parchment and ink/quill to write the permission as he explains.

"We sent two men, Ephrem and Balsius Shale, brothers who work at the docks, but because it's been really slow lately, they volunteered to go check on the fort. We knew something was up because the Black Arrows come at least once a week for supplies to the town and to send their reports on Firedays, and that's not even counting the free day each one usually gets for leave, or when they are coming back late from a patrol around the lake and stay in the inn to return the next day. I've been here for more than 30 years and nothing like this had ever happened. There are about forty men and women up there... They lose a couple every year but recruitment and volunteers keep the number stable."

"As for the dangers up there? There are many... The mountains and forest on the other side of the river are full of trolls, ogres, dire wolves, dire bears, vermin of unusual size... that's what I can confirm from the fort's reports," he recounts. "But to be fair these are old woods with many legends behind it of creatures as ancient as the dam itself. People's imagination also run wild with the Sanos Forest to the west of the lake, as many claim somewhere there might be an entrance to the First World the gnomes use to come to Varisia."

DC15 planes First World: 
The First World is so called because it is believed to be the gods' first draft of a subsequent plane that would later split into the Material Plane and the Shadow Plane. Its chief inhabitants are the fey and all sorts of "first prototype" versions of plants and creatures that were left to their devices there by the gods. Gnomes are said to have come originally from there and eventually became native to the Materia Plane. 

"In any case, without the Black Arrows patrolling, we have noticed an increase of animal sightings and cattle missing, almost as if they were fleeing or forced out of their usual territories. We can manage keeping everyone safe with limited outings right now, but with winter approaching, that's not going to be able to be sustainable for the town," he says with a grim tone. "Our village would be in debt with you if you can manage to help the Order with whatever they are dealing with."

He provides you with a small letter to show the guards at the bridge.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 6, 2022)

"Aha... the First World, is it?" Mirenia accepts the missive with a slight curtsy. "We'll get on this as soon as possible, Lord Mayor. Thank you for the information and assistance," she says with another nod, before departing to do some information gathering of her own; canvassing the locality for information on the Black Arrows and the relationship they had with the town. Any strange happenings before the recent disappearances? Causes for concern otherwise? She casts *Raiment of Command* to boost her force of personality.

*Result*: 1d4 (*4*) 
*#Gather Information*: 1d20 (13) + 18 *Total*: 31

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## soulnova (May 6, 2022)

It takes a little time to find people to open up to outsiders.

First, Mirenia hears again about the "Paradise incident". She learns that "Paradise" was a ferry turned casino/bar/brothel that arrived to Claybottom several months. Part of the town was happy to get something else to do than just drinking at the only tavern in town, but the other more conservative side felt disgusted by this place of gambling and debauchery. This "pleasure barge" even attracted more than a few people from Ilsurian for it's high quality _entertainment_ and drinks. The owner was a red headed woman named Lucrecia, as beautiful as she was quick for business. 

Turns out that a week or so after the last time the town had contact with the Arrows, the barge caught fire and sank with everyone onboard, some two dozen souls. Had a hunter returning home late not spotted the barge’s lights out on the lake winking out one by one as it slipped into the water, no one would have noticed the loss until the next morning. People rushed to help on their boats and rafts but found no survivors...

In the days following the tragedy, investigations into the event took place. Locals attempted to dive down to the wreck to recover bodies but failed due to a combination of the depth and the particularly vicious fish that have converged on the area for a free meal. During the same week, a half-hearted inquest by a lone official from Ilsurian turned up no additional clues as to why the barge sank. Mirenia can tell the townsfolk is not surprised because people from Ilsurian rather be back to their cute little hill town than do some hard work.

As for the townsfolk themselves, most believe passions got carried away and people were too drunk to realize the boat was on fire, while others believe a lake monster sank it, maybe Pinkeye, a giant gar said to be dwelling at the bottom of the lake, or even Black Magga, a legendary monster from the Storval Deep itself. The other more conservative folk claim the barge was sunk by the combined weight of the sins of those on board...

From the bonds the Arrows have in town, Mirenia hears they used to spend one day at the tavern but a couple would also sneak in for a good time at Paradise while it was still operational. They were mostly friendly but most kept to themselves. It was unusual to hear of someone having a relationship with one of them as it was expected they would dedicate their life and time to the Order itself. There are stories of a few deciding to join in and marry in the Order, and at least one such couple managed to raise three children in such conditions (now adults for what she understands), but it is clear the life in the fort can be very harsh for a child and no other attempt has been tried.

Mirenia finds the last piece of information from an unlikely source. Just before the children at the school are called back in by Miss Henkenson to continue their lessons, they tell her what they believe is the most important bit of information about the Black Arrows. Some of them have animals! And they let them pet them when they come to town to visit! Isn't that amazing?? Some have a wolf, a small bear and even a firepelt mountain lion!  They are so cute and they don't bite because they know they have to play nice. The children hope you can help the Arrows because they heard from the grown ups they "might be busy" so they haven't come in a while and they miss them.


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2022)

The party sets out to Fort Rannick under the constant rain.

It's a short walk to the bridge where the two 'guards' are making sure no one crosses the to the west side of the river. They practically don't ask you for any papers. One look at you and they realize you must be the city folk that came to investigate. The old wooden bridge has certainly seen better days but it seems wide and sturdy enough to allow safe passage even to a wagon.

As you get to the other side of the river, you can see the muddy trail following the river north along the edge of the forest. The rain barely allows you to tell the mountain ahead of you but you are pretty sure the road will being climbing soon part of the way for a hike.

Less than few minutes later as you advance, Sumara Mirenia, Rose and Shalelu hear a yowl of pain in the woods to their left, as if a large cat were wounded.

*What do you do?*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 8, 2022)

Mirenia takes her time in speaking to different individuals around town, doing her best to turn on the charm and draw them in to the party's needs. She thanks everyone for their time and then nods to the party, reporting what she's found and preparing to set out with the others.

When her ear's caught by the sound of the pained animal, she blinks, glancing at the others. "Did anyone else hear that? It sounded like an injured animal."


----------



## soulnova (May 8, 2022)

Shalelu nods "I heard it. Sounds like a big cat. That way... not far from the road..." she points into the woods. 

"I have speak with animals prepared since the day we encountered the turtle in case you want to try something, " She offers.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 8, 2022)

Mirenia nods, turning to the others. "Probably best we investigate as a group?" she suggests.


----------



## Ronnam (May 8, 2022)

Nodding, Gorrendux starts hiking toward the left, toward the sound of the injured animal. As they get closer, he will try to use his "remote viewing" domain ability when he thinks he can generally estimate the distance, to cast _clairvoyance _to get a preview of what awaits us in the woods. He loads a crossbow bolt and keeps his green ears poised.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2022)

The group moves towards the sound through the woods, and not long after come to a small clearing where you can see a fire pelt cougar who has stepped on a very nasty rusty bear trap. The cat desperately tries to pull free. A second later, it ears perk up, noticing your presence. It grows excited, even pulling towards you, only to tug painfully at the iron bear trap around his back leg and hisses at it. He lowers himself and lays onto his side, showing his belly and extending his front paws towards you. It looks anxiously towards deeper in the woods.

K.Nature/Animal Handling DC15 
The behavior is really rare in a feral animal and he's well trained, likely an animal companion used to be around people.

At this point you also hear something getting closer through the forests. The sound of large dogs howling and barking and someone singing happily.

The cat's ears go back and lowers himself into the floor as much as it can when he hears the noise and it meows and purrs in your direction desperately. 

Shalelu tenses up. "I think it's someone's companion... and something is hunting it," she comments with a hand ready to grab her bow but waits to follow your lead. 

The sound of the dogs are closer and will arrive in about 3 rounds.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2022)

Addo moves to interpose himself between the cat and the sound of barking hounds, while keeping a healthy distance from the reach of the cat and casts Shield of Faith on himself.

The cougar doesn't react in a hostile way to Addo approaching and keeps low to the ground.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 9, 2022)

Mirenia walks over towards the creature to pull up with Addo, then begins playing a tune on her flute to ease the firepelt's pain and help it relax. The tune is light and airy, as if they could all buoy right then and there. (1 round bardic performance spent)

Next she waits a tick, then casts *Haste* on whoever is present and begins to *Inspire Courage* on her flute.


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2022)

The song soothes the cat and fills him with enough flexibility to tug once more from the bear trap and escape it. He limps away towards Mirenia purring and takes a defensive position towards the barking as well.


----------



## Bird Masked (May 9, 2022)

Sumara slipped into the trees nearer the sound of the baying hounds and pressed herself into one's trunk. Her estoc was out and low, and while this was the first time in decades she'd seen so damn many trees she was grateful for the foliage and cover.

Stealth: 31


----------



## Ronnam (May 9, 2022)

"The cat is well trained," Gorrendux whisper-hisses to the team. "The cat's master may be looking for him."


----------



## soulnova (May 9, 2022)

As everyone take their precautions, the sound of hounds grow louder until five large black dogs come out of the bushes. For a second, their ears perk up startled by your presence but they immediately come charging to attack you and the cat. They do not notice Sumara, but they do notice Rose and the others.

The charging dogs attack the first three closest targets, splitting up a bit. 
Hound A comes with fury, attacking the cat and giving it a good bite.
Hound B charges Addo but his bites cannot pass his armor.
Hound C on the other hand comes towards Mirenia and bites her ankle, pulling her to the ground (PRONE -7hp)
Hound D charges at Addo without success.
Hound E charges at the cat and also finds a soft spot to bite. The cat hisses but they are not able to put it on his back.


*Round 1*
Shalelu 23
???? 19
*Mirenia 18 (-7 PRONE)
Sumara 11
Rose 8
Cat 7 (-9)*
Hounds 5
Addo 5
Gorrendux 3


Shalelu steps forward and tries her best to calm the dogs giving them some basic commands. "_DOWN!_" But the dogs do not seem to heed her orders. "Shit."

You can also barely make out the deep singing voice behind them slowly approaching.

_"♫....-how I like kitty soup! With a side of human stew!_ ♪ hehehe, you found him!? Good work boys! But leave sum for me!" the voice from the distance calls to the dogs realizing they are attacking and the loud hiss from the cat. "uh...wait, what's that noise??" He questions at the sound of Mirenia's song.


The Cat tries to bite the dog that is closest to him and a prone Mirenia but only manages to claw at it once deeply in the face, yowling loudly.

Mirenia, Sumara, Rose are up.


----------



## Bird Masked (May 10, 2022)

"Mirenia!" Sumara didn't have a lot of friends and seeing one of them knocked to the ground by large slavering hounds...well these were no turtles.

The half-elf raced forward and delivered a skewering blow that caught one of the dogs through the haunches and punched out the other side. Quick as thought she whipped it back out before the body fell and dropped back into an easy defensive pose. She'd plunged into the middle of the fray with snarling animals on either side, but what was life without trading personal safety for hope and friendship?

_Will Parry the doggo attacks if they come_


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 10, 2022)

Mirenia doesn't take kindly to being pushed to the ground, and actually wasn't really a dog person. In one quick motion she gets to her feet while drawing her longsword, diving to the side to square up with Sumara and cutting across the other dog as her weapon is unsheathed. She shifts from flutework to singing as she does so, empowering her strike twice over with the tempo shift.

(Move Action to stand; +1 BAB lets her draw her longsword as well. Swift Action to use Arcane Strike, Standard Action to Attack, Free Action to continue Inspire Courage. Positioning to Flank with Sumara.)

*#Hastily Inspired Flanking Masterwork Longsword of Arcane Power*: 1d20 (15) + 12 *Total*: 27
*Result*: 1d8 (4) + 5 *Total*: 9


----------



## soulnova (May 11, 2022)

Rose shoots another dog and it drops before it knows what hit him.

The dog between Mirenia and Sumara turns to the bard and tries to bite her hand from the flute, but it misses.
The other two with Addo start moving carefully to flank him but they simply cannot bypass his armor. 

*Round 1*
Shalelu 23
???? 19
Mirenia 18 (-7 PRONE)
Sumara 11
Rose 8
Cat 7 (-9)
Hounds 5
*Addo 5
Gorrendux 3


Addo and Gorrendux are up!*


----------



## Ronnam (May 11, 2022)

Mortified to see his friend Mirenia knocked to the ground, Gorrendux watches one of the Hounds menace her with slavering jaws. He hears the canine growl at Mirenia and lean in to attack. The Half-Orc takes aim and shoots the threatening dog through the heart, dropping Hound C to the forest floor with a quick whimper, where its carcass collapses beside Mirenia's prone form.

"Take care, friends. I know dogs, and these dogs have been trained to behave this way, to treat us like animals fit to be prey. They were probably riding dogs, such as Halflings might domesticate, but something far more sinister than Halflings have bred and trained these beasts," Gorrendux warns the group as he moves to spread out more from everyone else.


----------



## soulnova (May 13, 2022)

Shalelu nods at Gorrendux. "That's right, these are way too aggressive." She says as she puts down the last dog as quickly as she can.

Just as the hound collapses to the ground, a grotesque figure comes out of the bushes. He's a particularly mean-looking medium creature carrying a spear.

DC 12 K-Nature 
He's an ogrekin, otherwise known as a half-ogre. Usually shunned by both parents, ogrekin tend to form unstable clans of their own, often resorting to inbreeding to sustain the collective. This one in particular looks extremely inbred. He counts as a giant for Favored Enemy purposes

"Hey! _*Who the hell-!*_ You kill'n me dogs!!? Y'all end up as Mammy's soup then!" He yells charging towards Addo and... hits! (Hit 33? I'm pretty sure that hits. -17 dmg)

The cat hisses at the sight of the creature and will stay at Mirenia's side in a defensive stance.

*Round 2*
Shalelu 23
???? 19
*Mirenia 18 (-7)
Sumara 11
Rose 8
Cat 7 (-9)
Addo 5 (-17)
Gorrendux 3

Everyone is up!*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 13, 2022)

Mirenia's brow is raised as she notes the half ogre, sheathing her sword (Move Action) and weaving (Swift Action) her spell (Standard Action) into the performance to suggest the ogre stand down and cooperate with them. Surely it was all a misunderstanding, the dogs attacked them first...

Mirenia casts Suggestion on lil ugly mane, DC 16 Will Save.


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2022)

Gorrendux shoots at the ogre-kin with his crossbow, getting him in the shoulder. 

Mirenia's spell is not able to find hold of the brute's mind. "Hey! Dun't you get in me head!!"

Sumara moves to flank him, but as she gets position, he manages to strike her on the side with the longspear. She fails to parry the attack (-17 Sumara). She gets a great opening despite that and gets him in the chest.

Addo uses the distraction to strike one and then twice... severing the head just as the ogre-kin realized he was in a bad situation. "Mammy won't be happ-!"

The body slumps with the rest of his hounds as it continues to rain... 

END OF COMBAT
*Mirenia 18 (-7)
Cat 7 (-9)
Addo 5 (-17)
Sumara (-17)*


The ogrekin's belongings are a +1 spear, a belt of giant strength +2 and a dirty blanket made with several patches. Some of these patches have insignias that have been ripped from some other cloth and sewn together... You recognize the insignia as the Black Arrow Order symbol you had seen on the papers the Lord Mayor gave you. A few of the patches have blood on them. 

After the cat licks some of his wounds, he starts to make chirping noises at you and nibbles at your cloaks, tugging towards the poorly maintained trail that leads deeper into Kreegwood from where the ogrekin came from.

Shalelu frowns seeing the insignias. "Let me just try to see if I can get more information from it." She casts Speak with Animals and crouches at the cat level.

"Hey, buddy, what's your name? Do you know-" Shalelu starts asking and the cougar immediately perks up in surprise at understanding her. He frantically gets around her chirping and adding loud squeaks. "Whoa, whoa, slow down! Who? Where?"

Shalelu listens to the animal and her expression becomes grim.

She translates as fast as she can. "He says the rangers were coming back from a patrol and they found the fort was taken by ogres. They tried to expel them but it was too much. They fled into the woods as the ogres chased them... but the ogrekin caught them," she gestures to the brute in a puddle of mud and his blood. "They are torturing them... eating them..." she pales and stands up, her whole body tensing and looking at you with as much urgency as the cat. "Jakardros is there."


----------



## Ronnam (May 14, 2022)

"Torturing? Eating?" Gorrendux stammers, aghast at this cat's tale of woe, translated through the Elf ranger. "There's no time to waste. Gather close, let the healing light of Pharasma restore you." He channels positive energy, conveying *10 HP of healing* to the cat and each PC.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 14, 2022)

Mirenia sighs after the half ogre is felled, shaking her head. "Stubborn..." she murmurs to herself, turning to Shalelu to listen to her, brows lifting further and further the more the ranger shares. She readily agrees with Gorrendux. "There's no time to waste. I wonder who this... Mammy is? And if half ogres are typically shunned by ogres... is this also related to the attack on the fort? It must, in some fashion..."


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2022)

The cat, Kibb, as Shalelu later adds, is healed completely by Gorrendux's channel. He's ready to lead you on. 

Shalelu continues to explain details of what Kibb says is waiting ahead. "There's a farmhouse and barn. The ogre-kin are keeping them in the barn. Theres... uhm... a... really big spider guarding them?" she struggles with some of the translations. "Kibb says he couldn't get much closer to try to help them escape... the dogs kept sniffing him out and there were two ogrekin guarding outside most of the time. He says the rest of the family like to stay in the house or... torturing the rangers in the barn to pass the time."

About ten minutes into the woods, you start noticing the trail looks more used here. The branches of trees along the way are decorated with several hanging cornhusk-and-leather humanoid shaped fetishes. You get the distinct feeling some of the hair in them is actual human hair.

At this point Kibb starts moving more slowly and silently, lowering his body and looking back at you. The trail bends north around between thick woods that blocks the view ahead. "I think they are close..." Shalelu stops. At this point the Speak with Animals has ended.

The rain might help you a bit as visibility range is affected by it but it would go both ways.


----------



## Ronnam (May 15, 2022)

Gorrendux casts _Bless _on the party. "Pharasma protect us," the Half-Orc whispers, the drizzling rain nearly drowning out his words. He loads his crossbow.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 15, 2022)

On the way to the farm, Mirenia plays a quiet tune on her flute to raise spirits and increase the group's speed, taking about a minute (spending 1 round of Bardic Performance for *Triple Time*; everyone gets a *+10 enhancement bonus* to their base speed). While they can still speak to Firepelt, she asks Shalelu if he knows the rough number of half ogres on the farm at the moment? "I think I can try to lure some of the guards closer to the woods and away from that giant spider, then we can attempt to go in before those in the house find us. Is everyone in agreement?"

Afterwards she casts *Heightened Awareness* on herself, and makes to approach the farm, using her *Sleeves of Many Garments* to disguise herself in rags, mud, and blood with the same insignia of the Black Arrows displayed on a shoulder patch and holes that display her recent wounds from the hound's she'd been attacked by. She makes no attempt at stealth, instead waving for help as she travels towards the farm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2022)

"Mhh... he can't exactly count but Kibb says it more than us. Most of them rarely leave the house or the barn," Shalelu manages to explain.


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2022)

Addo and Gorrendux decide to march directly into the farm... while the others walk on stealthily on the sides of the trail.

Turning around the bend, you notice a tangled field of corn and other diseased plants grow in the eastern section of the farmland, while
to the north slump two sagging buildings: a two story farmhouse (Northwest) and a large barn (Northeast). Both have had their windows boarded over, and moss and fungus grow heavy on the shaded sides of the decrepit structures. 

A 8ft tall grotesquely deformed ogrekin stalks the rows of sickly bending cornfield. Half his head appears to be a mass of overgrown tumors that resemble a giant pumpkin on the right side. Even with the rain, he has no trouble to notice the two armored men of faith approaching the farm. "Mammy! We got a few more here!" he bellows an alarm and takes out a nasty curved weapon... an ogre hook.


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2022)

Once he has given the alarm, the ogrekin brandishes his Ogre Hook and looks clearly ready to fight.

ROUND 1
*Sumara 22*
Kibb 17
Cornfield Ogrekin 15
Addo 15
Gorrendux 13
Rose 12
Shalelu 6
Mirenia 5


----------



## Bird Masked (May 18, 2022)

Sumara looked at the ogre. She looked at the road. She looked at the slouching hovels where the alarm was surely bringing more foes to readiness and arms.

"Screw it."

The half elf broke her cover and sprinted hard across the stalk-bristled ground, directly at the ogrekin in the middle of the field. "We reap what we sow."

_Will opportune parry and riposte ogrekin attack (+21 to hit, 2d4+22, 15-20x2) _

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soulnova (May 18, 2022)

"I'LL REAP YOUR HEAD THEN!!" He seems insulted she dared to enter his beloved cornfield and rises his hook to strike. He swipes twice. The first time Sumara parries it easily and answers with a riposte and wounds him deeply (-26). The second strike misses as well.

Kibb stays at Shalelu's side as she comes out of the bushes as well and shoots (-5).

ROUND 1
Sumara 22
Kibb 17
Cornfield Ogrekin 15 (-31hp)
*Addo 15
Gorrendux 13
Rose 12*
Shalelu 6
*Mirenia 5*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 19, 2022)

Mirenia moves cautiously forward and begins to play her song to inspire the others to new heights.

(Double Move, using Singing Steel attache on Three Reasons to Live to Inspire Courage as a Swift Action.)


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2022)

As everyone else gets in position and Rose completely obliterates the ogrekin with arrows another group of three relatively shorter ogrekins rush out of the barn having been alerted by their big bro/uncle(???).

"Mammy! Nasty rangers here! Kill'em Mammy!" They attempt to get to the house to hunker down.

Shalelu approaches and shoots at the one in the front but he keeps running for the door.

Seeing the ogrekin leave the barn, Kibb breaks ranks and rushes running at lightning speed towards the barn door making anxious calls.


*ROUND 2
Sumara 22
Kibb 17
Addo 15
Gorrendux 13
Rose 12
Shalelu 6
Mirenia 5*
Running Ogrekin (A, B-5, C)


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2022)

Rose is able to off the two remaining ogrekins swiftly.

*COMBAT OVER*

The cornfield ogrekin has 2 potions of cure serious wounds; leather armor, +1 ogre hook (medium sized), amulet of natural armor +1, ring of protection +1, while the three running ones only had some rags and mundane shortspears with them.

Kibb looks at you expectantly and then back at the interior of the barn, still calling but you still don't hear any other response or movement. He appears to be weary of the area in the middle and slowly walks inside sticking to the walls. The barn has several leaks that create large muddy puddles from the rain, but other than that, those close to the entrance can tell half the barn has been barred from floor to ceiling and there are several keys hanging on a bent nail by the door. It appears "the boys" forgot to grab them as they fled.

At first sight the barn houses several mounds of molding hay, grain stores, and empty broken crates.  Two catwalks rise up along the walls, leading to doors near the ceiling.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 20, 2022)

The bard quietly puts her flute away as she turns her attention to the barn proper, looking inside and casting *Sift* near the entrance before moving inside silently to get a closer look around.

*#Sift*: 1d20 (12) + 13 *Total*: 25


----------



## soulnova (May 20, 2022)

Mirenia doesn't detect any secret doors, traps, or hidden treasure. The back of the barn is in dim light... Behind the bars diving it, the area is filled with filthy webs. 

Kibb takes pains to quietly move up the stairs to one of the locked doors on the catwalks and attempts to scratch slowly it open, but it's clear it's locked.


----------



## Ronnam (May 20, 2022)

Gorrendux joins Kibb up on the southern catwalk, and uses _Remote Viewing_ to catch a glimpse at what lies behind the doors.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2022)

Mirenia grabs the keys left by the door, ready to cast *Mage Hand* in order to try the set on the lock to the door after Gorrendux shares what he's found.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2022)

Gorrendux's eyes turn white as he uses the ability to see beyond the locked door.

In northeast and southeast corners, the catwalk expands into a ten-foot-square platform that’s fenced in by wooden beams, forming cages. The walls within each cage are hung with iron manacles. Most of the manacles—while bloody— are empty, but three in the southeast corner imprison unconscious men.

The others also come into the barn, giving them a small respite from the rain... but as Rose looks beyond the barred side of the barn, she notices something peculiar among the webs. Something appears to be reflecting the some of the light from the entrance, some kind of glass? Crystal?... as she focuses, she realizes it's the beady black eyes of an enormous spider standing completely still looking back at you. This towering spider is the size of an elephant (HUGE). Its legs have spiky joints and its face looks vaguely, but disturbingly, humanoid.

K. Nature 15 
 Ogre spiders are brutal, terrifying hunters that spin tangled webs capable of encasing entire trees. So-named because the arrangement of its eyes and mandibles gives it a face unnervingly similar to that of an ogre as much as for their size, ogre spiders can fit into nooks and tunnels far more narrow than one might expect. This one looks particularly fat and lethargic. 

The mandibles of the spider move slightly as it notices the movement outside the barn "cage" but doesn't seem to react immediately.


----------



## Ronnam (May 21, 2022)

Gorrendux relays what he sees to the team. "I don't recognize this spider, but it's big. Big as an elephant! And it's kinda got a.... face? It's in a big web, menacing three people. We better get in there and help them!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2022)

Mirenia lifts a hand slowly. "Hold on," she says, beginning to get out her flute. "That's an ogre spider, and an incredibly calm one at a glance. Perhaps we should approach cautiously. If you can mend the wounds of those men, I could release them from their shackles while the others distract the spider."


----------



## Ronnam (May 21, 2022)

"I will channel healing energy carefully, omitting this ogre spider from the effect of Pharasma's grace."


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2022)

Mirenia uses her mage hand to open the door for Gorrendux to use his channel energy as she begins her masterpiece. 

The spider does seem to react to the music, coming curiously closer to the bars. 

As soon as the door opens, Kibb takes this opportunity to sneak further to the unconscious men. 

Gorrendux can tell that he stands just at the open door he might be able to heal even the man at the further back with his channel energy.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2022)

Gorrendux's channel energy reaches the three men and they wake up in surprise by the vitality return to their broken bodies for being healed. Their reactions are similar. At first they yell in surprise, as if waking from a nightmare, kicking in defense of what they assume are their ogrekin captors. It takes them a second to realize where they are and that Kibb is just outside their cage. There's also music in the air and they look in disbelief at the half-orc at the open door. Gorrendux can now tell they are practically on their underclothes, at best.

"Hey, HEY, help-!" The younger of the men, the one closer to Kibb struggles pulling the manacles towards Gorrendux and suddenly, his hands are free, as if by magic. His eyes go wide. He doesn't wait another second and squeezes through the beams easily, practically running over Kibb and booking it to the open door.

The large Osirian man and a middle aged Varisian man do a double take seeing what just happened. They also pull their hands away from the manacles and they are free now...

The spider notices the movement upstairs and starts to rise.

The Varisian man looks at Kibb with worry realizing the spider is starting to react. "Kibb, back, get out now!" he hushes, ordering the cat, who reluctantly heads back outside, behind Gorrendux.

The two men look and nod at each other to later squeeze through the wooden beams as quickly as they can before they attract the attention of the spider even more and limp in hurry.

"Close the door, close the door!" The Varisian warns Gorrendux as soon as they cross it. They stumble a bit on the catwalk, catching up their breaths.

Now on the more illuminated part of the barn you can quickly notice their bodies are covered in bruises, awful torture wounds and barely healing scars.

"Jakardros?" Shalelu asks in disbelief from the foot of the stairs with a pained expression. Whatever she was thinking their meeting would be, never in her wildest dreams she would have expected to find him like this... completely broken.  He turns to her in confusion as if his eye must be deceiving him as well.

"Sh-Shalelu?" he whispers in recognition, swallowing hard... and for a second it would seem he is willing to step back into the horrors of the other room, but the dark skinned Osirian and Kibb are now just behind him blocking his way, and that brings him out of his initial shock.


----------



## Ronnam (May 22, 2022)

Not one to second-guess this trio of bruised men, Gorrendux slams the door shut and if there's a latch, he swings it into place. "Keep moving, let's get outside!" he hollers as he starts trying to herd the prisoners westward.  He also will give the closest guy his heavy mace. "Ya might want something in your hands when that thing catches up to us."


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2022)

The osirian nods to Gorrendux and grabs the mace, he taps Jakardros' back. "let's get some distance..."

"Yes..." the one eyed varisian nods and makes his way down the stairs.

 The other young man doesn't need to be told twice and goes down to the barn entrance but hesitates to go out into the cold rain. He stays behind the party, watching the bars and the huge spider warily.

The spider's long legs reach to the closed door and scratches it twice. Not able to open it up, it returns to the back of the barn thoroughly dissapointed. 

Shalelu takes off her cloak and gives it to Jakardros as he passes by. Kibb is practically glued to his side, guarding him. 

Perception DC 13 please


----------



## Ronnam (May 22, 2022)

"Greetings, wounded escapees. I am *Gorrendux*, Preacher of Pharasma, the Mother of Souls. Your other rescuers are the talented bard *Mirenia, *the brilliant archer *Rose*, stalwart warpriest of Iomedae *Addo*,  master of swords *Sumara*, and the gifted ranger known as *Shalelu **Andosana*. We've been sent to visit Fort Rannick... but it sounds like everything has gone quite badly there.*"*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2022)

Mirenia gives a brief curtsy. "What are your names? And what can you tell us about this horrid farm? It seems we'll need to secure it before we can leave it at our backs on the way to Fort Rannick," she murmurs quietly. Pulling off her +1 Cloak of Resistance, she offers it to the Osirian man.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2022)

Jakardros stares at the ground for a moment nodding to Gorrendux. "Yes... I know Shalelu. I'm* Jakardros Sovrak, second in command of the Black Arrow Order.* And you wouldn't be wrong, the ogres... they took the fort. They killed-..." he trails off with a lost look on his tired face. He only has one good eye, somehow still keeping an eyepatch over his right eye. At least it appears that's an old wound and not one done by the ogrekins.

The osirian places his hand one Jakardros' shoulder to steady him, simply nodding. He takes Mirenia's cloak giving her a small bow. "*Vale, Vale Termus*. Thank you," he sounds just as exhausted as the Varisian.

Jakardros takes a deep breath and tries again. "We were on a long distance patrol. We got hold up a bit and we were returning later than usual..." he explains. "By the time we returned, the fort was overrun by ogres. We tried to root them out...There were too many. We had to flee, but the Grauls caught us..." he swallows. "They are... half-ogres. They had kept to themselves isolating from the folk of Turtleback Ferry and we had left them alone in turn. Even then we had started to suspect they were behind some hunters disappearing some weeks ago and... I- I don't even know how long we have been here," he leans back against the barn's walls. "Have you- have you found anyone else?" He asks hopefully.

"The name is* Kevan*," The youngest man sits on the stairs, rubbing some warmth into his arms and expectantly looking at the rest of you waiting for whoever will lend him a cloak as well. He glances outside. "I don't think we should stay here. We should escape while we can."

Vale shakes his head. "The last thing I remember before they beat us up, they dragged a few others we were with into the house. They could still be alive."

"He's right, we can't leave them."

Kevan's head lowers in disappointment. He clearly wants to leave the place but he's not willing to go out alone.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2022)

Mirenia's gaze lingers on Kevan for a moment, before she shakes her head to the two older Arrows. "You're the first we've met, and we'd be happy to look to the house to see if there are any other survivors. Do you know if the Grauls are related to the ogres at the Fort? A concerted effort, perhaps?" she asks curiously.


----------



## Ronnam (May 24, 2022)

Gorrendux's head jerks toward the west and he glares at the house where others may be held captive. "Good question Mirenia. Pharasma sent us here to help you and your companions, and I shan't disappoint her. How many other Black Arrows are in there do you think? And do you know whether any of those ogrekin can use magic?"


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2022)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia's gaze lingers on Kevan for a moment, before she shakes her head to the two older Arrows. "You're the first we've met, and we'd be happy to look to the house to see if there are any other survivors. Do you know if the Grauls are related to the ogres at the Fort? A concerted effort, perhaps?" she asks curiously.



Jakardros shakes his head. "No, I don't think-... The Grauls were also usually shunned by the Kreeg Clan, the clan that took the fort. When they caught us I heard them say they would gain their favor with us, but I'm not sure if they meant by killing us or giving us over as prisoners..."

_"They ain't doing a great job at keeping us alive, so I'd go for the first option,"_ Kevan grumbles mostly to himself. He looks at Rose and Sumara. "Hey, can you lend me your cloak? Maybe a dagger? They took everything we had on us, see?"




Ronnam said:


> Gorrendux's head jerks toward the west and he glares at the house where others may be held captive. "Good question Mirenia. Pharasma sent us here to help you and your companions, and I shan't disappoint her. How many other Black Arrows are in there do you think? And do you know whether any of those ogrekin can use magic?"



"We were training the younger ones on a long distance patrol," Vale explains. "We were originally ten."

"Mammy Graul is likely the only magic user. She's the head of the family," Jakardros explains. He straightens, as if making up his mind. "I can assist you if you have any spare weapons or armor. As Kevan said, they took all our gear. It must be somewhere in their house-"

"Why don't we take it easy?" Shalelu interrupts. Up until now, Shalelu had remained quiet just giving Jakardros worried glances, like she still can't believe his current state. "You are in no condition to fight right now. It's also a house... it's going to get cramped really fast if we all go in," she glances at you hoping you agree with her. "We can keep watch from here... in case someone tries to escape."

Kevan, in turn, looks relieved to hear her say that and turns to Jakardros expectantly also hoping he listens to her. Vale for his part simply awaits for his call.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2022)

Mirenia looks around the room at everyone present, eyes lingering on the Arrows they'd just rescues. Then she shakes her head, looking to the other Heroes of Sandpoint. "We've fought worse. We can let them rest while we clear the house and save any lingering prisoners," she suggest.


----------



## Ronnam (May 24, 2022)

"I'm with you, *Mirenia*. As *Kevan *here said, these Ogrekin have not been prioritizing keeping their captives alive, so I feel a sense of urgency to make our presence known to these foul monsters. Perhaps we can draw out some of the enemy."


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2022)

"Alright..." Jakardros whispers tiredly. "We will keep an eye from here. Still, if you have any other spare weapon it would be appreciated." He turns his attention to Kibb and pats him slowly in silence. 

As the decision is taken, Vale nods relaxing his arms a bit and a still mostly naked Kaven gives a sigh of relief that they won't be heading into danger right now. Shalelu will stay at the entrance of the barn watching the house.

From here you can tell the windows of the two story building are boarded. There's an entry door on the deck, and another on the East side of the house facing directly the barn, the one the ogrekin brothers were running towards to. 

The cold rain continues.

*How will you approach?*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 25, 2022)

Mirenia provides Jakardros with her shortbow and quiver, then eyes Vale on her way out. "Please keep it warm while we're out. This rain's coming down something fierce..." Then she prepares with the others to go forward, bringing the ring of keys.

Once they're out of earshot of the Arrows, she'll murmur to the others. "Did anyone else notice the... ah, unique tattoo that rookie scout had? The seven pointed star..." she remarks, figuring stealth is beyond their party. She casts Mage Hand in order to open the door from afar and prepare with the other frontliners to breach.


----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2022)

Mirenia opens the creaky door with her mage hand and, even at this distance, an overwhelming stench reaches you all.

This chamber smells of blood and week-old meat, and is thick with clouds of fat, greasy flies.

If you get closer to take a look from the outside you see thumb-sized cockroaches dance along the walls, floor, and ceiling. A thick butcher’s block sits under three cruel-looking cleavers that hang on a rack above. Bloodstained smocks of thick leather, one still dripping fresh gore, hang on bone-spur hooks by the door. A crockery platter of severed fingers and toes sits on a rickety old table next to a dried sinew basket overflowing with hacked-off hands and feet, all sporting stubs of congealed blood where their digits once were. A family of lucky rats gorges itself on the red stumps but when they scatter when they notice your approach.

There are two doors. One to the west and one to the north.

The stench is overwhelming so anyone entering this room will require a fortitude save or be sickened for quite a while.


----------



## Ronnam (May 25, 2022)

Realizing that this situation is very likely about to become "close quarters," Gorrendux stows his light crossbow, and shifts to using his _+1 longspear_. He steps inside the door, lets his eyes grow accustomed to the shift from sunlight to this dim, stench-filled den. He inhales deeply, and whispers back to the team, "I've smelt worse." He stares at the vile "food" and shakes his head dismally. "I fear the prisoners may have been eaten. Maybe we should just set the whole building on fire."


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2022)

(( @Hidden Nin @Bird Masked I'll need your fort saves when entering if you decide to use this entrance))

Everyone make a perception check in the kitchen. 

Gorrendux makes use of his Remote Viewing ability to check the rest of the areas:

The door to the North of the kitchen leads down to the basement.

A2
A mangy bearskin rug lies before a tremendous hearth set into the wall, its pained visage still snarling at whatever cruel hunter took its life. A huge couch haphazardly upholstered in animal hide and human flesh, replete with a collection of talons, monstrous hairy spider’s legs, fox heads, and human hands and feet, sits to the west. (Perception Check Everyone))

A3
Eight wooden chairs with grinning bleached skulls crowning their backs circle a monstrous four-foot-high oak dining table covered with a
crude tablecloth of crinkly human leather. The centerpiece of the dining table—a rotting human head, its stringy red hair thankfully draped over its mutilated face—serves as a gathering place for a host of buzzing, bloated flies. (3 perception checks Gorrendux)

A5
This simple room is strewn with “toys,” some of carved wood or bone, while others appear to be little more than partial animal carcasses.
Old bloodstains mark the walls; some resemble crude, childlike paintings and feature images of dismembered horses, a ridiculous grinning horned devil tossing children off a cliff, and a big lake with a black reptilian monster sprouting tentacles from its back. Bookshelves rest against the wall, but instead of tomes they hold skulls of all shapes and sizes.

There are *two mishapen ogrekin *here that appear to lay in wait for an ambush. One 'hiding' to the side of the entrance, while the other is a bit off the line of sight from the door.

A6
This filthy bedroom contains little more than a lumpy mattress heaped with twigs, mud, and hopefully little else, although the stink of sewage  in the room indicates otherwise. Dozens of humanoid fetishes crafted of bits of leather, straw, corn husks, twigs, and bones hang from cords throughout the room.

There's a L-shaped corridor with stairs going up.


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2022)

Mirenia notices the door to the west that leads to A3 is trapped with blades inside the frame. The floor under it is soaked with drying blood from perhaps a couple of days ago. It appears someone attempted to flee but didn't make it past the doorway...

Mirenia and Gorrendux and Addo also notice a small piece of wood out of alignment from the frame that gives the impression that if righted back into place, it would block the blades from falling while crossing the door.


----------



## Ronnam (May 26, 2022)

Gorrendux's eyes go white as he telepathically and remotely scans the next several rooms. Shaking his head, his eyes revert to normal, and he relays to everyone what he saw, as mentioned above. In particular, he suggests perhaps we go ahead and try to defeat the two Ogrekin north of us, and that maybe one or two of the team members shoot in from outside because we likely will bottleneck at the one door leading into that room. He also suggests barricading the north door in this room, which leads down into unknown darkness below, where potential reinforcements could emerge. "I can cast a spell of Silence if that helps us storm this house."


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2022)

Gorrendux is free to barricade the basement door if he wishes.

Addo takes lead, making sure to keep the trap on the door from the Kitchen from activating. 

You walk by the gruesome scene heading towards the room with the two ogrekin lying in wait. Addo opens the door...  and hidden blades on the door frame just like the one in the kitchen activate! The blades manage to draw blood. (Addo -12) 
On cue, this is the signal the ogrekin were waiting for!

Surprise round
The ogrekin at the door tries to impale Addo with his shortspear but the armor bounces it off. The other ogrekin throws it at him with the same result.

Round 1
They continue to attack Addo, growing frustrated of his high defense. One of them tries to even bite him with his oversized teeth but just finds metal.


*Round 1*
Ogrekin 22
*Sumara 22 (66/73)
Rose 15
Gorrendux 10
Addo 9
Mirenia 8

Everyone's up!*


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2022)

Addo swipes and get a clean cut on the ogrekin at the door. 

The brute blinks in confusion as his head is separated from the rest of his body.

Gorrendux manages to barely get the other ogrekin on the shoulder. (-7)

*Round 1*
Ogrekin 22
*Sumara 22 (66/73)
Rose 15*
Gorrendux 10
Addo 9 (40/59)
*Mirenia 8

@Bird Masked @Hidden Nin @Cardboard Tube Knight are up*


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 29, 2022)

Stepping up, Mirenia begins the tune on her flute to inspire the group further. (Inspire Courage)


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2022)

Rose steps on to the large table, getting a line of sight of the partially covered ogrekin and shoots with lethal precision. The ogrekin falls to the ground.

Gorrendux enters the room to investigate more closely. The one thing that wouldn't be perceived with his far seeing spell was the pungant scent of waste and the animal carcasses used as "toys". The ogrekin are loosely clothed and appear to be using the blood-stained cloaks of other missing Black Arrows as their own. 

The different images drawn in the walls feel much more prominent now. 

K. Planes check please to anyone trying to identify the drawings.


----------



## Ronnam (May 30, 2022)

"These foul creatures have vivid imaginations. These drawings don't seem to relate to actual outsiders found in the Outer Planes, rather, they seem to be ridiculously horrible inventions of their own creativity," Gorrendux reports. 

Now that we've experienced multiple trapped doors in here, Gorrendux carefully checks the next door, heading west toward the hallway. Even if he does not find anything, he will use his spear to push the door open.


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2022)

Opening the next door with the spear comes as a great idea, as new blades come from the door and clank against it without further damage to the party... All the doors on the dinning room appeared to be trapped after all.

You find yourselves on the L shaped hallway. You have several options to proceed:

North Door leading to A6, a creepy bedroom.
West Door leading to the unknown A7.
Stairs up.
South Door leading to A2, the "entry living room".
Southwest Door leading to the back of the house.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 31, 2022)

Rose is going to check the door to the north that leads into A6 for traps and then proceed through it if there is none.


----------



## soulnova (May 31, 2022)

Rose doesn't find any traps on the door and enters the room... and it appears this door actually safe! 

There are filthy rags over a lumpy dirty mattress, but the ceiling is full of human fetishes made out of bone, husks, leather and hair... 

*Perception check!!*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 1, 2022)

*Result*: 1d20 (12) + 16 *Total*: 28

Peering up at the finger charms dangling from the ceiling, casting Mage Hand to creep up and slowly pull a jade ring free of one of them, bringing it back down to inspect it. "Ghastly..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 1, 2022)

Most of the bone of these fingers are still a bit sticky, but there are a couple of old ones hanging by the boarded window. You are starting to get the feel that the Grauls might have had one or two victims before... just enough to chalk it to someone missing in the woods every now and then. They certainly appear to have a recent bonanza of materials with the unlucky rangers.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 2, 2022)

Repulsed by the horrors of Room A6, Gorrendux moves south toward Room A2. He will again use his longspear to open the next door in hopes of avoiding more traps, then he will look inside that next room.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2022)

Gorrendux doesn't notice any traps and opens the door without anything happening.


A huge couch haphazardly upholstered in animal hide and human flesh, replete with a collection of talons, monstrous hairy spider’s legs, fox heads, and human hands and feet, sits to the west.

Perception Checks.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2022)

Gorrendux and Mirenia notice the area around the sofa is a clever pit trap. They don't see anything else of note on the living area.

Where to next?


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 4, 2022)

"Avoid the couch over there," he warns. Gorrendux checks the next door, west of everyone. Whether or not he notices a trap, he will again try to open it with his spear.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2022)

Gorrendux opens the door to the west with his spear, no traps are activated. 

A7
This is a large closet filled with garbage, food waste and refuse. You see bones of various kinds and sizes piled here from what you would assume to be medium humanoid femurs to... very small bones and skulls... even too small to be halflings. 

Heal/K.Nature DC10 
Yep. These are likely ogrekin baby bones. The Grauls seem to be eating their own as well. 

There still is a door to the southwest and the stairs leading up.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2022)

Addo checks the last door of this floor, feeling pretty confident there are no traps in that one...

The cloying stink of this room is nearly overwhelming as the one in the kitchen. 

A huge easel sits next to a bed with a palette of various shades of brown and red paint. The sources of these morbid pigments—several crushed organs and ragged stumps of flesh—sit in receptacles next to the easel.

A set of brushes made with human hair jut from a broken skull by the easel, while a comb made from a human mandible sits on a small oak bedside table nearby, its teeth clotted with thick strands of greasy black hair. The bodies of three horribly deformed men dressed in ragged finery are propped up in huge open coffins against the far wall, their mouths sewn tightly shut with lengths of hair.

At first, Addo doesn't immediately see another active ogrekin in the room... that's it until something attracts his attention to the ceiling. Up there in the corner is an ogrekin woman, bulgy hungry eyes, a grin of filed pointed teeth and body riddled with tumors. Several images of herself occupy the same space, making her look even more nightmarish. 

"My boys! You killed my boys!" she shrieks seeing Addo entering the room.

((Mammy Graul is flying 15ft up from the ground.))

*Round 1*
Mirenia 21
Gorrendux 14
Sumara 13
Addo 13
Rose 10
Mammy Graul 5

Everybody goes first than her.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 5, 2022)

(Before we enter this last room, Gorrendux will let the rest of the PCs know that he noticed ogrekin infant bones among the waste in room A7, meaning these freaks appear to eat their own babies too.)

As soon as the stench of undeath touches Gorrendux's nostrils, the Half-Orc Pharasmin snarls and stomps into the room with Addo. "The holy light of Pharasma take you violations of the natural order!" he shouts while holding forth his holy symbol, the spiral sigil on his amulet suddenly searing with white-blue light. Gorrendux channels positive energy to harm undead, with projects in a 30-foot radius from Gorrendux. The zombies get a *DC 20 Willpower* save to halve the *20 positive energy damage* they each just took.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2022)

Addo uses fervor to heal his wounds and then casts his spiritual weapon at the woman's side. The force weapon strikes her right in the face and curses loudly at you.

Full of resolve to stop these grotesque actions go any longer, Gorrendux enters the room and unleashes a powerful wave of divine energy that turns the zombies into dust before they can't act. 

*Round 1
Mirenia 21*
Gorrendux 14
*Sumara 13*
Addo 13
*Rose 10*
Mammy Graul 5 (-12)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 6, 2022)

Placing her flute to her lips, Mirenia begins to play her song in order to inspire the group to new heights; and to finish this foe off as soon as possible. (Inspire Courage for +3 bonus)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2022)

Rose enters the room to get a line of sight of Mammy Graul and shoots the ogrekin with her holy arrows. The tips sear into her flesh. 

She snarls a spell, waving a small staff made from an humanoid arm, and a spectral hand appears in front of you.



*Round 2
Mirenia 21
Gorrendux 14
Sumara 13
Addo 13
Rose 10*
Mammy Graul 5 (-21)


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 7, 2022)

"Raaaah!" Gorrendux shouts triumphantly as he obliterates the zombies. Emboldened, he dashes past the spectral hand, fully expecting it to slash at him, but it does not do so. He charges up underneath Mammy Graul and stabs upwards with his trusty longspear. But distracted by the unspeakable sights scattered throughout this room, not to mention floating several feet above his head, Gorrendux misses wildly.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2022)

Addo's spiritual weapon also barely misses the angry woman as she keeps spewing curses at you. Addo attempts to strike the ghostly hand but fails to even touch it.

*Round 2
Mirenia 21*
Gorrendux 14*
Sumara 13*
Addo 13*
Rose 10*
Mammy Graul 5 (-21)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2022)

Rose sends a barrage of arrows towards Mammy Graul. She pukes blood, suddenly feeling not so great... and realizes the spiritual weapon actually managed to strike her in her side.  "BOYS! bOys! KILL- Ki-..." Her eyes turn back as the last of her breathe escapes her and the fly spell ends without her being able to control it. Her body falls right over Gorrendux, who had his longspear pointing at her... getting speared through the torso and slipping down halfway the weapon. Gorrendux barely has the chance to angle it to avoid being crushed under her. 

*Combat over!*


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 8, 2022)

A flash of panic nearly overtakes Gorrendux, as he pictures in his mind the terror of this awful ogrekin flattening him with her mountain of vile flesh. But he deftly angles his spear, and shifts her corpse to one side as she falls, splatting onto the filthy floor. Relieved, he cannot help but let out an awkward laugh. "Ha! Great shot, *Rose*! As usual. Ha...."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2022)

When looking through the room and the body you find a potion of cure moderate wounds, a wand of magic missile (CL 3rd, 44 charges), a wand of ray of enfeeblement (28 charges), a wand of vampiric touch (33 charges),  a masterwork quarterstaff made of a half eaten human arm, and a wizarda spellbook with several necromantic spells (of aprox total value 1,375 gp).


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 9, 2022)

Grimacing at the stench and uncleanliness of the scene, Gorrendux scans the loot, quickly surmises that a Cleric cannot use any of the wands or the spellbook, and shrugs. "I feel like we should burn this house down, after we clear out the basement, and we should include that cannibalistic staff there too in the purifying flames. It's not right using that as a weapon or selling it for profit," he says while pointing at the quarterstaff partially constructed of human remains.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2022)

After ensuring the floor is secured, the group moves below looking for any sign of other survivors... 

The stairs to the basement creak slightly under your weight but otherwise it appears no attack is coming from the bottom of the stairs. You arrive to a small hallway with three doors (North, West and South).

Addo checks the door to the North and doesn't find any traps. He opens the door.

This dark, recessed corner of the basement smells of blood. Piles of gore-spattered skin lie heaped on the floor. A horrid rubbery face robbed of its supporting skull and muscle rests on top, its toothless mouth agape and empty eyes revealing only the layer of tan flayed skin resting beneath. This appears to be some sort of sick taxidermy/tanning workshop... the skin seems 'relatively fresh', perhaps just a couple of days old compared to the other rotten body parts you have found around the house so far.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2022)

Leaving the thorough exploration for later, Addo checks the south door for traps and opens it.

It’s difficult to gauge the exact dimensions of this cluttered room, thickly packed with old crates, broken farm equipment, and decayed furniture.

There are two large doors sightly open at the southwest of this room.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2022)

Gorrendux moves south, checking on the double doors and seeing it leads to another set of double doors, these have a wooden beam across to keep them from opening.

Meanwhile, Addo opens the door to the west... to a large ogrekin cutting fingers from a human hand with his ogre hook to feed two large donkey rats. He looks at you startled at first, but then his face contorts in rage giving a primal roar!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2022)

The ogrekin gives a furious scream that echoes through all the basement and rushes at Addo with titanic force and strikes the warpriest, making a deep cut (-19dmg). "CHUCKLES! CUDDLES! GET'EM!" He orders his Donkey Rats.

*Round 1*
Hucker Graul 26
Rose 24
Sumara 16
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 15
Addo 10 (39/59)
Donkey Rats 9


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 10, 2022)

Unsurprisingly, Mirenia immediately breaks into an inspiring and courageous tune on her flute to empower the group. 

(Inspire Courage, +3 Don't forget everyone still has +10 Movement from Triple Time, too.)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2022)

Addo calls for the divine to protect him and strikes back twice at the raging ogrekin (-23). Mirenia starts up her song while Sumara launches ahead with incredible grace, crossing the door and slipping behind Hucker and flanks him with Addo's help (-25) . He's initially surprised but then his pointy filed teeth show a cruel grin. "Time fo' a snack mah boys!!"



*Round 1*
Hucker Graul 26 (-48)
*Rose 24*
Sumara 16
*Gorrendux 16*
Mirenia 15
Addo 10 (39/59)
Donkey Rats 9

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Ronnam are up


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2022)

Rose takes a deep breath to aim the arrow at the orgrekin and shoots him on his chest. He spits blood and looks down at the wound, realizing perhaps these were not the Black Arrows he was expecting to fight. "MUCKER! MUCKER! COME'RE! _Damn it-!_" he calls to somewhere beyond the storage room.

Gorrendux can hear a nudge on the big double doors that are closed accompanied by a low gutural moan in response of the call. Whatever is on the other side of the door, is unable to breakthrough at this time.

*Round 1*
Hucker Graul 26 (-85)
Rose 24
Sumara 16
*Gorrendux 16*
Mirenia 15
Addo 10 (39/59)
Donkey Rats 9


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2022)

Gorrendux moves to help with the ogrekin and manages to hit, almost bringing him down.

The two donkey rats rush against Sumara and help flanking with his master. (13 and 10 misses)

Hucker is looking extremely wounded and can barely stand. He makes a last angry attempt to get Sumara off his back and is barely able to hit her (-19?). ((If she kills the flanking rat with the parry/riposte, he would have missed))


*Round 1*
Hucker Graul 26 (-85)
*Rose 24
Sumara 16 (-19?)
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 15
Addo 10 (39/59)*
Donkey Rats 9

Everyone goes!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 10, 2022)

"You ugly, putrid, scab of an ogre, why don't you just roll over and die and save us the trouble of smelling your rancid breath! I'd call you an abomination but that's too many syllables to waste on you!"

Mirenia casts *Blistering Invective*.

*#Intimidation*: 1d20 (10) + 14 *Total*: 24
*#Fire Damage*: 1d10 (8) + 1 *Total*: 9

DC 16 Reflex save or he catches on fire and takes another 1d6 fire damage on his next turn.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2022)

The ogrekin won't be able to avoid to catch fire as the burning words finish the job and his grotesque figure collapses to the ground surrounded by small flames.

The Donkey Rats continue to look aggressive, salivating looking at your fingers...


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 12, 2022)

Gorrendux storms into the room. "Come on in!" he says to the rest of the team, as he voluntarily risks the opportunity attack from the southeast Donkey Rat. Then he sets up to flank the creature with Sumara and stabs at it.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2022)

Gorrendux strikes down one of the rats while Addo moves in to finish the job... all threats are down at the moment. The banging on the double doors to the south stopped once the sound of battle ended over here. 

What do you do?


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 13, 2022)

Waiting for the rest of the team to catch up, Gorrendux takes up a position near the double doors, ready for action.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 13, 2022)

Mirenia moves patiently at the back of the group, offering to use Mage Hand to open the double doors once everyone is in position and ready for the results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2022)

The heroes move to the double doors to the south, healing and casting their protection spells and effects. Once that's done, Addo opens the doors...


This damp, steamy room reeks of rotting vegetable matter. Pools of mud and stagnant water dot the mossy floor, and the walls are caked with thick swaths of puffy fungus and mold. On the floor in front of you, a huge mound of plant matter seems to stir to the sound of movement... it rises on it's own, a large monstruous opens and several vines and tendrils agitate around it recognizing you as intruders. Where the belly should be, you see the vestiges of an ogrekin, its eyes still there, watching you with a combination of horror and hunger.

Knowledge Nature DC16 
The creature is a Tendriculous, but certainly not a normal one. It would appear it either absorbed one of the Grauls or the ogrekin itself has almost fully turned into one.  A successful check allows you to remember a bit of useful information about that monster. For every 5 points by which your check result exceeds the DC, you recall another piece of useful information.


*ROUND 1
Rose 25
Sumara 22
Addo 13*
Plant Monster 9
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7

@Cardboard Tube Knight @Bird Masked @EvilMoogle are up!


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2022)

Gorrendux is able to identify this plant aberration as a Tendriculous!

Addo is able to react first, infusing his longsword with divine power. Flame wreaths the blade as he strikes twice at the creature, making rise and agitate its tendrils in burning pain. 

Sumara follows up with a lethal strike at the exposed belly, right between the eyes of the half transformed remains of the ogrekin. It's eyes turn back white and the rest of the creature wobbles and drops dead to the ground.

Now that the monster ogrekin/plant is dead, you can see several bones in the floor, clean of any meat and half digested. At the north of this room, you see a closet door.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 14, 2022)

"Ah, that's the ole one-two I like to see! Well done *Addo* and *Sumara*," Gorrendux says. He casts _Detect Magic_ to survey the area for magical auras, then proceeds with his longspear toward the next door.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 14, 2022)

Rose checks the bones on the floor... they seemed to have been digested by the plant creature not so long ago.

Addo check the door on the north and finds a chest in the closet.

Within lies an agate-studded gold ring worth 50 gp, a necklace of emeralds and silver worth 350 gp, a pair of small leather gloves studded with pearls (gorrendux can tell they are magical and  with further inspection turn out to be actually gloves of arrow snaring), and assorted coins (210 gp, 452 sp, and 108 cp), and a ruby-inlaid red dragon-scale cloak clasp worth 600 gp. Additionally, you find what it appears to be a "newer" large sack full of equipment and cloaks with the Black Arrow insignia. You assume this is Jakardros' and his people's gear. Among those are a few magic items.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2022)

With the basement and the first floor secured, the group continues up to explore the attic...

The stairs lead to a small little hallway that have two doors at the end (West and East).


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2022)

The party prepares to breach both rooms at once. Mirenia stands at the end of the corner to have a visual and open the door to the East as soon as Addo opens West. One... two... THREE! The doors flung open. Addo enters West expecting and looking for threat.  
This room is filled with large, filthy beds. Human skulls with antlers fixed to them are mounted on the bedposts and headboards. Against the west wall sits a large cedar chest.

Sumara and Gorrendux looks into the other room... Tables strewn with beakers, glass vials, old tin cans, rope, animal traps, bits of twisted metal, spikes, bones, and all manner of junk and crates litter this area. In one corner sits some old furniture and other keepsakes. This seems to have been the trap workshop of the Grauls.

Both rooms appear to be empty... 

On the wood of the beds, they have carved or painted names on them. 

Crowfood
Lucky
Maulgro
Benk
Hadge
Kunkel
Hograth
Jeppo
Sugar
Hucker
Mucker _"Chukles an Cudles" _


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirenia moves into room A10 to investigate further, lowering her flute cautiously, as if expecting further traps in the trap room to spring at any given moment...

*Result*: 1d20 (4) + 16 *Total*: 20


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirenia looks slowly through the room expecting trouble, but it appears the Grauls didn't leave any finished here... in fact she finds 5 flasks of acid stored under one of the work tables and there's enough tools and parts here that work as three sets of masterwork thieves’ tools.

The chest on the bedroom remains.

Addo hangs around for a couple rounds to make sure that the beds aren't mimics or there isn't a troll hiding in the clutter and then he'll head back to make sure the rescued rangers are doing okay. The beds don't jump out and no monster crawls from under them... so he heads out back into the rain and checks the small group still waiting at the barn.

Shalelu is sharing what field rations she had left.

"Eyes up," Jakardros tells the others, noticing Addo approach. The ranger tenses up. "Did you-... Did you find anyone?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2022)

"No," the aged aasimar says somberly.  "I'm afraid not."

No particular wisdom comes to his mind on how to ease this revelation, so he keeps to simple truth.  Best they have the chance to start coming to terms with it.  "There is a foulness in the place, there was discussion of burning it once we are sure it is cleared."  He glances back at the building and shakes his head sadly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2022)

Mirenia quietly collects the notable tools in the room and packs them up before she moves on to the room across the hall. Focusing in on the chest almost immediately, she first casts *Sift* on it and the surrounding area to see if there are any hidden traps or mechanisms to be found.

*#Sift*: 1d20 (7) + 13 *Total*: 20

Finding it unlocked, she takes a step back, casts* Mage Hand*, and tries to open it.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2022)

Mirenia keeps a healthy distance from the chest and manages to open it. Nothing seems to happen when she does. From where she is, she can tell there's a bag inside the chest.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2022)

As soon as the sack is lifted, a blade snaps out with tremendous force from a plate under the sack. The blade is also laced with some kind of poison. And yet, Mirenia is able to pull back her hand in time before it strikes her hand. 


The sack of coins contains a mix of 121 cp, 110 sp, and 23 gp, along with 17 mostly skeletal severed fingers—trophies from the hand chopper trap collected and stored here by the ogres.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2022)

Mirenia's eyes widen as she yanks her hand back... before she opens the bag and notes the paltry number of coins inside. Pursing her lips, she resists the urge to kick the chest and try her luck. "Blasted, dreadful little monsters you all are," she says with a shake of her head, turning back to the rest of the party.

"Should we bring the remaining Arrows their gear and get to burning this place down, then?"


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 17, 2022)

"I agree completely, *Mirenia*. This place needs to be destroyed. Step one to cleansing the land of their evil filth," Gorrendux says. Carrying a load of the Black Arrows' gear, he exits the building to rejoin Jakardros and the other two rescued men. "I am very sorry to share with you what I have to say gentlemen, but we found no additional survivors within. You have my condolences. Pharasma will guide them to their rightful resting place."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2022)

The three remaining Black Arrows hear the news. Vale gives a long sigh and mutters a curse under his breath, shaking his head. Jakardros stares back at the house with a somber and pained expression. After a moment, he nods slowly. "I understand... thank you," his voice is strained.

He looks at the bag you hand to him as if he was unable to open it himself. Shalelu steps closer and slowly holds the bag herself so they can look for their equipment. He doesn't notice her doing that at first, he's lost in his own mind for a brief second and comes back. "Ah... thanks."

The three Black Arrows silently gear up. Each take a longbow. Vale wears the chain mail with two axes. Kaven, a fine studded leather, a rapier and a dagger. Jakardros takes a regular studded leather, a masterwork elven longsword and the magical composite longbow. Shalelu's eyes widen seeing his longsword.

"My mother gave you this one," she offers a small sad smile seeing the blade again.  "You have kept it all this time..."

Jakardros hesitates, the tinge of pain flashing across his face. "Yes."

Now that the Black Arrows are dressed more properly, they return the cloaks and other gear you had lent them.
@Hidden Nin @EvilMoogle @Cardboard Tube Knight  Mirenia, Rose and Addo notice that Kevan's tattoo is now expertly covered by the studded leather. It's very difficult to tell now. 

Kaven seems much more confident now that he has all his gear. "Well, I'm up to burn it down. We would need to get some good oil so it catches on fire properly with this rain. I could go and ask in town for enough..."

Jakardros shakes his head. "I want to burn it as much as you do but... even if it's raining, if the ogres at the fort notice the column of smoke that might alert them that something is going on here. We have to-... We need to retake the fort."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2022)

Mirenia begrudgingly agrees with that logic. "You make an undeniably good point. We can't approach this recklessly," she agrees. "You all were away from the Fort on patrol while it was taken, correct? Do you have any clues as to the circumstances of its attack? Anything to go off of could be a useful piece of information."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2022)

Jakardros takes a deep breath recalling what led to the nightmare that has lasted the past few weeks...

"The Kreeg have always been a thorn on our side. We usually only had to deal with skirmishes from them. This was... far beyond anything the Order has seen them organized."

"We were taking the less experienced members on a patrol into the wilderness to hone their skills. We had some issues on the road and we were coming back late... so by the time we arrived at the fort..." he trails off, a lost look on his face, full of regret and guilt.

Vale takes over the explanation and continues. "They must have struck the Fort at night, and killed the sentries before they could give the alarm," he says. "I can only assume the Commander was out in one of his monthly communing walks and wasn't able to help... The ogres got really lucky. Otherwise... none of this would've happened."

Jakardros nods in silence, still looking at the ground.


Sense Motive check from anyone.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2022)

Those who pass the check notice two things. The most obvious one: Jakardros is completely NOT-OKAY. He fully blames himself for the loss of every single Black Arrow under his command, and those at the Fort. You have the distinct feeling he's going to want to look for chance to be "taken out" fighting the ogres. Second: Kaven tensed up when Mirenia asked if they had any clue of what led to the attack and again when Vale mentioned the "communing walks" of the Commander. He has keep strangely quiet during all this explanation.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2022)

Mirenia studies Jakardros for a long moment before she speaks up, clearing her throat. She keeps half an eye on Kaven without making too big a deal about it for now, but her true intent is to see his reaction as she says the following:

"To be completely transparent with you, we came here to help you, but what spurred us to begin with was a letter hinting at the presence of someone loyal a dangerous cult we've been encountering. Often their actions lead to disrupting and sabotaging order around Varisia for cryptic means. On our way here, we noticed some townspeople with a peculiar seven pointed tattoo we know is associated with it." She knew Kaven did too, but acted ignorant for now, just seeing how he reacted first. "Do you have a relationship with any individuals in town that might have had a reason to aid the Kreeg? What may seem like luck can just as well be keen intelligence or a cunning plot."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2022)

_"What?"_ Jakardros looks up suddenly taken out of his stupor hearing those words.

"A cult? No, we haven't know anything like that on this parts..." Vale frowns confused at the mention.

"A star? A seven pointed star?" Jakardros straightens.

Shalelu nods to him. "Aye, some people were sacrificed with that mark carved into their bodies, nasty stuff. I was away for most of it. They handled it on Sandpoint and also Magnimar."

Jakardros head turns to Kaven. The younger man's body tenses. "When we were... back there... you had a tattoo like that."

Vale gives a double take to them both then there's a flash of understanding on his face. "Yeah, now that you mention it, I saw it too. When we were shackled."

"Whoa... hold on. What are you implying? I almost got eaten like everyone else as well! I'm no cultist!" He assures you all, shooting a glare at Mirenia. "That tattoo is just for my love for the stars. That's all!"

You may roll Sense Motive again if you like.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2022)

Mirenia smiles faintly in response to their accusations, shaking her head. "Let's not jump to conclusions," the songstress says, lifting a hand. "Not all tattoos are painted equal. A townsperson, as I said, is one thing, but one of your own? That's another entirely. Someone out in town that has a bone to pick with the Black Order, or worse, is a spy sent by that cult, has far less to lose than a Black Arrow," she says, smiling apologetically at Kaven. "May I look at the tattoo, then? I'm sure it's just as you say."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2022)

"Listen, I've bleed with my brothers and sisters of the Order. I'm no cultist," he repeats again with conviction. Vale seems to believe his words... But Jakardros... he stares at him darkly.  He gives a quick glance at Shalelu who trusts you all and then back at Kaven.

"Show the lady your wrist, Kaven," he orders him in low voice.

Kaven's nostrils flare. "And what then? She's gonna cut my arm or something?" After a heartbeat he pulls back his sleeve, feeling Jakardros gaze harden. "Here. See? Just a normal tattoo, alright? I got it in town. Nothing wrong with that. They must have used the same design."

MOAR Sense Motive if you want.


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 17, 2022)

Frustrated by this interrogation, Gorrendux invokes a prayer to Pharasma, casting _Detect Thoughts_ on this Kaven character. (*Will DC 17* to resist) "You cannot hide from the Lady of Mysteries," Gorrendux growls.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2022)

Addo considers the young ranger and the uncomfortably familiar tattoo unsure of exactly how deep the youth might be into the circumstances before shaking his head.  "A strange number of things have lined up today."

"First you happen to like stars to the point that you wanted a tattoo of one.  Then you chose a seven pointed star rather than the more common five or six pointed stars, simply ignorant of any meaning of the symbol."  The old Aasimar seems to count to himself as he reviews the situation, "the same tattoo worn by another man in town, one unknown to you?  Perhaps the same artist did both tattoos and they suggested it out of familiarity?"  He sighs slightly, unconvinced.

"Then we need to consider that the fort was attacked, at a time when the defenses were weakest and the commander was away, and a patrol was late arriving, very fortuitous timing for an ogre attack."  A slight hint of anger colors his normally calm voice.  "And our tattooed star-gazer happened to be amongst the patrol that was away from the fortress when the attack happened."

"That is a very long list of coincidences to ask us to accept."  He turns to address Jakardros a moment, "tell me, by chance, was there another coincidence that your patrol was delayed because of this man?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2022)

Kaven frowns at Gorrendux noticing he did something but unable to tell what exactly. "Whoa whoa!" He becomes defensive. Vale is about to complain but Jakardros places a hand on his chest to tell him to wait. 

It takes a few moments for Gorrendux to focus on the surface thoughts of Kaven and Addo's small interrogation works wonders to slowly bring out the information he likely is hiding...



> "First you happen to like stars to the point that you wanted a tattoo of one. Then you chose a seven pointed star rather than the more common five or six pointed stars, simply ignorant of any meaning of the symbol." The old Aasimar seems to count to himself as he reviews the situation, "the same tattoo worn by another man in town, one unknown to you? Perhaps the same artist did both tattoos and they suggested it out of familiarity?" He sighs slightly, unconvinced.



"I told you! I got it in town," he says through gritted teeth. 


_"What the fuck is this shit about cultist? It wasn't like that!"_ Gorrendux starts by sensing his confusion...  _Lucrecia gave this mark to her favorite clients for 'Special treatment' at Paradise. Free booze, gambling chips... her personal attention~..._




> "Then we need to consider that the fort was attacked, at a time when the defenses were weakest and the commander was away, and a patrol was late arriving, very fortuitous timing for an ogre attack." A slight hint of anger colors his normally calm voice. "And our tattooed star-gazer happened to be amongst the patrol that was away from the fortress when the attack happened."



"You are talking nonsense old man," Kaven's pose becomes more physically defensive.

Gorrendux feels another thought coming. A more worrisome one. _"No way. There's just no way they can know I told Lucrecia that one day I followed the old fart to the Shimmerglens. That's how I knew he was visiting his nymph lover. Not even Jakardros knows about that. Lamatar always so high about duty and not having distractions from this hellish job... what that a hypocrite. I hope the ogres got them both." _




> "That is a very long list of coincidences to ask us to accept." He turns to address Jakardros a moment, "tell me, by chance, was there another coincidence that your patrol was delayed because of this man?"



"You volunteered for the patrol," Jakardros doesn't keep his eye off him, his voice cold and calm. "You always hated that route, Kevan. Too rocky. You didn't have to come but you insisted on showing the new ones the ropes. Said the strap of the tent bag broke and slipped on the ravine... You were leading and I found it weird you hadn't see that hole where Rabby hurt his foot."

_"Fuck. He knows. I should have ran when these noisy bastards went into the house. I need to find Lucrecia and get out here. NOW!"_

Kevan tries to make a run for it. Jakardros waves a hand a signal for Kibb to cut him off, Jakardros closing from behind. Gorrendux is up. Then the others.

Surprise Round
*Gorrendux*/Kaven/Jakardros 20 
Mirenia 15
Addo 13
Rose 12
Sumara 10


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 18, 2022)

Reading the knave's mind, Gorrendux senses the treachery. At the speed of thought, Gorrendux casts _Command_ on Kevan, *Will DC 16*. *"HALT!"* Gorrendux shouts with a booming voice.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2022)

"oh HELL NO!"

Kevan shakes off the compulsion from Gorrendux.


Surprise Round
Gorrendux/Kaven/Jakardros 20
*Mirenia 15
Addo 13
Rose 12
Sumara 10*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2022)

Next Mirenia speaks up with a smoother, more... enthralling voice, giving Javen a slight smile. "Javen, calm down, and stop to *talk this out*. I can tell from your tattoo's quality you're surely passionate." (DC 16 Will Save; *Suggestion*)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2022)

Addo approaches Kaven, blocking the exit of the barn and infusing his sword with divine power to aid him stop the younger man.

"Get out of my way-!" he threatens with his rapier and then Mirenia casts the Suggestion... failing his will save. "Yeah, let's just all calm down. C'mon! We can figure this out!"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2022)

Rose shoots a blunt arrow to his head trying to knock him out.

"Hey, this totally unfair-!"

_*BONK!*_

The arrow strikes him right between the eyes, dropping him to the ground unconscious. Sumara approaches in case he somehow manages to get back up.

Jakardros pulls away Kaven's rapier and dagger from his hands, then has to take a deep calming breath and looks at you. "Anyone has a rope?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2022)

Mirenia gives a sigh of relief when her spell takes root... before giving Rose a look of acute irritation and confusion when she still shoots Kevan. "Talk _without_ our *arrows*, Rose," she says, pulling some rope out to offer to Jakardros, preparing to heal Kevan after he's properly bound. "Before you exact your judgement, I would like to speak to him to gather as much information as possible about how he helped the Kreeg. As difficult as that will be now that he's been beaten unconscious..."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2022)

Jakardros takes a moment to consider Mirenia's request. "Alright, yes. I would like to see just how deep this got... if he was... if he has any information that might help us take them down, I'd appreciate it," he lowers his head. "The Order gives... gave... everyone a chance to show them there's a way to make up for their crimes and make a difference with their lives..."

Shalelu gives him a worried glance but remains quiet.

He continues. "He seems to have tossed that idea completely aside, along with everyone's lives. I would really appreciate to know why so I can look him in the eyes when we deal with him."

Vale helps you tie him up. He's much more visibly angry now. Makes double sure the rope is tight. Kaven seems pretty secure now if you want to proceed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2022)

Mirenia begins going through a mental checklist, preparing her con to get more information out of Kevan as she runs through what would and would not work, and listening to what Gorrendux has to say about what he'd read from Kaven's mind. "I need you all to let me do my thing here. He needs to believe he's in control of the situation, that there's a way out, -- and for that I'm a potential ally he can divulge information to. For that everyone needs to leave for now, and let me speak to him one on one." She begins to work through the steps to the *Pageant of the Peacock* and casts *Raiment of Authority* in order to improve her chances accordingly. "Anyone that can, get into cover out of the way, because once I start this, I'll probably need to cut him loose to sell this. Otherwise go back to the house and act as if you're looking for more clues. That's what I'll tell him, inform him I'm another agent of Lucrecia, and that the Kreeg have actually betrayed us. I'll need all his information on his actions to set up the Black Arrows them in exchange for setting him free, complete with invisibility." She gestures to the roof. "Anyone that's confident enough, wait on the roof and I'll drop my spell. Knock him out again after I let him loose."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2022)

Jakardros insists on being present for the interrogation, hidden or invisible as Mirenia prefers. He instructs Kibb to stay outside and be ready to charge/pursue Kaven on his signal. 

Shalelu and Vale will wait outside out of sight as well.

It continues to rain...


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 21, 2022)

The _Detect Thoughts_ spell still active, Gorrendux exits the building to stand with Vela and Addo near the door. Through the wooden door, the Half-Orc continues to scan Kevan's mind as Mirenia questions him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 22, 2022)

Mirenia casts Invisibility on Gorrendux if he's near the door, casts on Jak so he can stay inside the room with her, and asks that everyone else either hide inside the other house or well out of sight. Afterwards she casts Cure Light Wounds on Kaven so that he'll come to with just her in the room.

"Kaven? Kaven, can you hear me?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 22, 2022)

Kaven gasps awake and looks around warily. _"-the fuck!"_

He blinks a few times in disbelief that his head is still attached to his body.

He realizes Mirenia has healed him. "What- what do you want? Torture? Is this what this is about? Hit me over the head then bring me up again? You have a sick sense of justice, gotta say," he says glaring at her.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 24, 2022)

Mirenia raises her hands placatingly, raising her brows. "Don't shoot the messenger. It was already a feat to get that inelegant brute and the rest of them out of here to talk in private," she says slowly. "I'm not here to hurt you. If anything, I'm the only chance you've got left. The rest of them are off searching the house for any more clues about the Graul and Kreeg. As for me, I told them I'd stand watch." She glances towards the window, and back at him.

"But I don't think I will. I think I'll let you go and do what you will. That is if you help me with what I need."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2022)

Kaven gives her a suspicious look, and raises an eyebrow. "Really? What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2022)

"I work with Lucrecia," she says quietly. "And don't think about spreading that around, cause it'll be your word against mine. But the only issue is -- the Kreeg have betrayed our interests, and their being inside the fortress is going to become a real issue once they learn to knock their heads together. The more information you can give me to oust them, the better chance you have of going free and getting back to Lucrecia. Once we're through, I'll cut your bindings, make you invisible, and you can get away before they're back. But if you want all that -- you need to cooperate with me, and fast. Sweeping the house won't take long..."

*Result*: 1d20 (*20*) + 22 *Total*: 42


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2022)

Kaven listens closely and takes all the bait. "_Betrayed?_ Damn, guess that explains why she wasn't able to come to look for me... but somehow, I'm not surprised. You can't trust an ogre. I guess it must have been that new clan chief she told me about... Barl Breakbones, he took over the Kreegs a few months ago," he frowns making sense of this on his own. He considers his options. "Listen... I don't know the current situation at the fort. My plan with Lucrecia was really simple: I would get the patrol delayed while she got the other ogres to deal with Lamatar and the nymph so he couldn't help during the attack. Meanwhile, Barl would send Jaagrath Kreeg, a really murderous brute, to lead the attack on the fort by killing the sentries before they could rise the alarm and get to surprise the rest of the fort sleeping. We knew that by the time Jakardros and the patrol made it back, the Fort would be under their control. I was to break away from Jakardros and the others when we retreated and find her. We were going to leave together and she was going to present me to her boss," he smiles with pride. "She said I had a bright promising future of riches and power among her people."

"Even if Jaagrath is leading them, the rest of the ogres are still very stupid. They fight a lot among themselves so the sound of battle won't immediately raise alarm... they could think it's just a brawl between themselves until someone is smart enough to give the signal. I'd assume that would be up to one of Jaagrath's six elite fighters. If Lucrecia is in danger, I might be able to sneak in and out with her. Fall back, regroup... maybe let Jakardros and your other 'friends' deal with them. Then we just clean up after them," he offers.


Knowledge Local DC 20 "Jaagrath Kreeg" 

Jaagrath is a infamous ogre known in this area, second only to the (seemingly late) chief ogre Grolki. He is said to squeeze the life out of foes face-to-face, casually gnawing off cheeks and lips so their screams resonate through his skull. He might be considered one of the greatest nemesis the Order had to deal with over the last few decades. His love for human pain and blood are said to have given his weapon a thirst for it (human bane weapon). He has taken the lives of several of the Black Arrows and many others.

Knowledge Local DC 25 "Barl Breakbones"

Barl Breakbones is not an ogre name... it's a _*Stone Giant *_name. What little it is known about him, he's considered a pariah among his people for dwelling into forbidden knowledge. Rumor holds he is as strong as he is smart, using both his earth-breaker to kill his foes and then rising them as his minions with dark magic.  How or why he is trying to lead a group of ogres against the fort remains a mystery.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2022)

Mirenia listens to all this intently, nodding slowly as she comes to her feet. "I understand," she says slowly, before she snaps her fingers, dispelling her Invisibility on Gorrendux and Jakardros. "Sorry, Kaven. But I don't think you'll be leaving here," she says with some measure of remorse, bowing her head to the Ranger. "I'm done. Do as you wish."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2022)

Jakardros and Gorrendux appear. Jakardros is giving a cold and strangely calm look as he holds his longsword tightly on his hand. Vale comes out behind him.

"How could you?" Vale seethes.

Kaven is confused at first, his face goes through panic, then dread, then anger... 

"How could I?? Are you kidding me?" He laughs in disbelief, mocking him. "You know shit about the real world Vale! You were born to the goddamn Order! This is all you know and it shows! This is no life! I didn't want to join! I had no choice! Who in their sane mind would waste away the rest of their days fighting these stupid ogres! It will never end! They breed like rabbits!"

Jakardros slowly begins to approach him.

"Kaven Windstrike, for your treasonous actions against the lives of the Order and the safety of the people of Turtleback Ferry... we, what's left of our Order, sentence you to death."

Vale walks to Kaven making him kneel in position.

"The Order was horseshit, Jakardros! You can't deny it! Lamatar was a hypocrite that deserved what he got. You are just masochists dogs following his orders without question!" He snaps at the ranger as he rises the sword. "I hope they kill you all. I hope Jaagrath finds you and finishes the goddman job-!"

And Kaven's head falls to the ground.

Vale lets the rest of the limp body follow suit.

It continues to rain...


----------



## Ronnam (Jun 27, 2022)

Gorrendux whispers a prayer, then somberly starts to prepare the remains for burial. "Justice is done. He's meeting similar justice now in the Boneyard."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 29, 2022)

Mirenia stares at the corpse for a slow moment before clearing her throat. "We should rest before we take the Fortress," she says quietly.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2022)

Jakardros and Vale agree to take a night to rest and heal. They will quietly offer you Kaven's equipment as thanks for your assistance so far. They are up to provide information about the Fort's defenses and entry ways that hopefully the ogres haven't notice yet... 

Vale draws a small map with some dry coal he found. This is the general layout of the fort.

Jakardros an Vale offer the following info: The East Gate was damaged/blocked by the ogres when they tried to take it back. The South Gate remained opened but likely guarded.

THE SECRET TUNNELS: These tunnels have not been used  in decades. They are infested in some places by shocker lizards, but they might provide the perfect means of infiltrating the fort without alerting the ogres. The tunnels can be entered via the waterfall cave located to the west of the South Gate
THE SLUICE GATE: On the south wall of the fort, a sluice gate opens to release refuse and sewage downhill into the creek. The PCs can attempt to circumvent the gates of Rannick by breaching this narrow access instead, but its proximity to the South Gate might be a problem.
STEALTH: Ogres can see in the dark, so night is likely to be a bigger problem than it is an advantage for the PCs.  While it keeps rainin there might be another way to help the less stealthy characters especially if they use spells like invisibility or fog cloud to mask their approach.




They are open for suggestions.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 1, 2022)

"I'm not above trudging through sewage, but as a healer, I've learned that infections worsen & fester when exposed to excrement and filth. Considering the risk of a few stab wounds, I'd prefer avoiding the sewer. "Secret tunnels" has a nice ring to it. I don't know much about "shocker lizards" but I assume they zap prey or predators with electricity? Pharasma has blessed me with the power to cast a spell called "Resist Energy" that might help us with such critters. How far can they zap?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2022)

Mirenia almost instantly turns her nose up at the possibility of using the sluice gate. "Absolutely not. I'm open to the secret tunnels, though."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> "I'm not above trudging through sewage, but as a healer, I've learned that infections worsen & fester when exposed to excrement and filth. Considering the risk of a few stab wounds, I'd prefer avoiding the sewer. "Secret tunnels" has a nice ring to it. I don't know much about "shocker lizards" but I assume they zap prey or predators with electricity? Pharasma has blessed me with the power to cast a spell called "Resist Energy" that might help us with such critters. How far can they zap?"


Jakardros explains the details about shocker lizards. 

He also mentions that every now and then they had to smoke the lizards out of the caves burining certain wood and leaves they dislike to keep their numbers under control or otherwise they'd start spilling into the fort.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2022)

With the party mostly leaning to sneak in using the caves and smoking the shocker lizards into the fort for maximum shenanigans, the group sets up to rest. At night, those doing watch can see Shalelu going to talk with Jakardros in whispers, as the ranger doesn't seem able to sleep anyway.

DC Perception 20

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Hey," Shalelu whispers.
"You should go to sleep," Jakardros side glances at her.
"See who's talking."
"I'm fine."
"Like hell you are. I could barely recognize you. I mean, if it wasn't for that awful haircut of yours..."
The corner of Jakardros lips turn up for a second. "Heh, yeah, I can imagine... I never thought I would see you again after all this time. It's a huge coincidence you turned up here with your friends..."
"No, I came looking for you."
"... you did?" Jakardros' voice tenses. 
"You left. Without a word. I was...angry. Confused. Alone. I thought... I thought she had been some game to you and with her gone-"
Jakardros eyes widen almost in horror of those words. "No, never. Seanthia was my heart, Shalelu. And the dragon killed her... it came to the town looking for me to take vengeance and targeted her. Then killed so many.  It was my fault. I failed her. I failed you. I failed Crying Leaf. I couldn't stay..." 
"You killed that dragon, Jakardros," she insists. "You did what you could. I never blamed you for it. Dragons are bastards like that, you know that. But... this. Is this what you really wanted? Living like this? You were never-, you know, the following orders sort..."
He shakes his head. "I wandered the hinterlands for weeks, away from Crying Leaf. I can barely remember those days. When I arrived here and found them, I felt it was the only way to keep going..." he looks towards the Graul's farmhouse somewhere out there in the darkness of the rain.
"Are you going to leave Vale too?"
"What?"
"Are you going to leave him alone to deal with the Order in shambles as well?" Jakardros opens his mouth at the accusation but she interrupts before he can answer. "Don't. Please. I know how much it hurts... And he actually looks up to you."
"It was never my intention to hurt you."
She shrugs and hugs her knees close to her. "I came to try to find answers and move on with my life, Jakardros, but I'm starting to think you need that more than me. My mother wouldn't have wanted you like this..."
Jakardros gives her a conflicted glance and his hand rests tiredly on the pommel of his elven sword. "I know... Thank you for reminding me..." he nods and offers her a fond smile.




The next day, you are lead to the vicinity of the fort to scout it at a safe distance. 

Dozens of skulls and mangled corpses hang from trees near the fort, with gigantic rusty hooks spitting them like meat awaiting a butcher’s block. The stench of sweat, urine, blood, and ogre-musk befouls the air for hundreds of yards around the fort. The rain does impede seeing details from where you are, but with Jakardros help he points out the large lumbering figures at the South Gate. It's about +200ft from the treeline... 


Talons of lightning claw at the sky, casting pale light on the mountainside below. The lightning storm reveals a grim fortress of dark gray stone standing sentinel over the valley, huddled desperately at the base of two sheer cliff sides. Crumbling, fifteen-foot-high walls ring the citadel, the stone pitted and cratered from hurled boulders and ogre hooks. Like the face of a veteran with decades of winters under his belt, the fort’s craters, cracks, and scars are testament to its battle-weary history. A stone keep, a stubborn shadow against the mountainside, rises from behind the worn walls, a single tower jutting up from its ramparts like an ugly broken tooth. Nearby, a rushing curtain of white water cascades down the mountainside into a large pool of water just outside the fort’s walls.


Jakardros explains a bit about the layout:


B2 
The ogres smashed this gate on their assault, but have since mounded up debris on the other side to fortify it.

B3
A stable. Jakardros is pretty sure the mounts must have been killed and eaten by the ogres by now... Many were animal companions to other rangers.

B4 
This old guard post is falling apart. Most of the mortar has cracked or sloughed away, leaving stone to grind on stone. The structure itself is nearly thirty feet high.

B5
There used to be the entrance to a tunnel that winds up to a ledge that overlooks the fort, 120 feet up the cliff face above. This ledge rises a further 450 feet to a tor that once served as the nesting ground for a group of giant eagles allied with the Black Arrows. v

B6
This open-air structure contains several large racks for storing smoked meat. Jakardros and Vale dread what they might find here.

B7 
The drainage ditch. Self explanatory.

B8 South  Gate. seems at least 4 ogres patrol this area.

B9 
The waterfall pond.  What once might have been a crystal-clear mountain lake has become an abattoir. Partially butchered and mutilated bodies—some human, some horse, some giant eagle—lie sprawled along the shore. A waterfall plummets from the cliffs to the west into the pool, which keeps much of the water clean save for near the shores where the dead lie thick. This lake is the primary source of drinking water for the fort. The pool itself is 30 feet deep at its center. The secret entrance cannot be seen from where you are.

B10 is known as the “new barracks,” even though they were built 20 years ago. Erected when the rangers grew concerned that Fort Rannick was going to outgrow its original barracks space, the wooden barracks were abandoned after it was pointed out they were deathtraps: If fire were used during a siege, the type of wood used for the barracks would go up like tinder and everyone inside would burn to death. 

B11 
A single set of double doors allows entrance to the central keep of Fort Rannick.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 7, 2022)

When the talk of lighting the barracks comes up, Rose is immediately drawn to something that they might be able to work through. *"Would the ogres not try to stop a fire if we set one? We could enter then using the fire as a distraction, correct?" *


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 7, 2022)

"I like that idea, *Rose*," Gorrendux says while looking over the rough map. "I assume we are operating under the presumption that there are no survivors inside the fort, right? It feels like too much time has passed for anyone to remain alive in there, other than enemies."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> "I like that idea, *Rose*," Gorrendux says while looking over the rough map. "I assume we are operating under the presumption that there are no survivors inside the fort, right? It feels like too much time has passed for anyone to remain alive in there, other than enemies."


Jakardros grimly agrees looking at the skulls and corpses outside the fort. "Sadly... yes. It was a miracle we survived that long with the Grauls."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> When the talk of lighting the barracks comes up, Rose is immediately drawn to something that they might be able to work through. *"Would the ogres not try to stop a fire if we set one? We could enter then using the fire as a distraction, correct?" *



"I believe that could work. The tunnels have secret entrances close to the Barracks and the old guard post... but the one leading inside the fort's basement is where the lizards live," Jakardros explains.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 17, 2022)

"Let's go tangle with some shocker lizards," Gorrendux grunts while readying his gear.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2022)

"With the rain and the other path taking us away from the entrance with the shocker lizards and the basement, I favor just using that option. However, we could also... try to herd the lizards inside using the herb, then _quickly_ return to the secret tunnel, rush past the barracks while setting fire to them, and then continue on our way to enter the fortress after enacting _both_ distractions as quickly as possible. It will likely take time for the lizards to react to the herb and for the ogres to notice them swarming up from the basement; that gives us time to circle back around while that distraction is brewing."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2022)

Hidden Nin said:


> "With the rain and the other path taking us away from the entrance with the shocker lizards and the basement, I favor just using that option. However, we could also... try to herd the lizards inside using the herb, then _quickly_ return to the secret tunnel, rush past the barracks while setting fire to them, and then continue on our way to enter the fortress after enacting _both_ distractions as quickly as possible. It will likely take time for the lizards to react to the herb and for the ogres to notice them swarming up from the basement; that gives us time to circle back around while that distraction is brewing."



Vale ponders for a second. "Yeah, I think we might be able to do both... it might be a matter of just timing both of them."
Jakardros nods in agreement. 

Once they have gathered enough of the herbs between them, the group prepares to move forward. There's still some light but not for very long. Jakardros turns to Addo and Gorrendux. 

"Even at this distance, I think there's still a chance that they could spot people in armor while crossing between the trees. Do you have something that could help hide you or would you want me to help you blend more with the environment?"


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 17, 2022)

"Thank you, Jakardos, good idea. I can use magic to quiet us, but not camouflage us. If you have a trick up your sleeve, by all means, I'm ready."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2022)

Mirenia plays the jaunty tune of Triple Time on the way over, increasing the entire group's Base Speed by +10'. Once they're closer to position, she listens to Jakardros and cuts in. "I can hide them," she says with a wave of her hand. "Though it'll be a bit taxing. I can probably improve our chances of slipping through successfully... just so long as you can match my steps," she explains. "There's a rhythm to the rain..."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2022)

With the time they have Jakardros is able to provide a +2 on your stealth checks by adding some dirt and leaves to your cloaks.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2022)

Having decided to take the long way and Gorrendux taking of his armor the group moves through the denser treeline.
Somewhere in the fort, one of the ogres looks in your direction. "Uh? What's that?" His companions glance your way but see nothing. A larger ogre, his unit leader likely, smacks him in the back of the head.

"Don't ya be making me look when nothing's there, Abert!"

"OW! I-... not mah fault! Must have been da wind!"

You move along the rocky mountain side towards the waterfall, where Jakardros and Vale hush you behind the cold water. "Just move slowly and you should be fine."

Once in the dark tunnel, Shalelu lights a torch. "Well, that was close..."

B12
The floor of this cave is dotted with puddles.Patches of pale moss and fungus grow in sheets on the wall, while to the north, a five-foot-wide passageway angles up into darkness. A walkway of soggy planks leads from this opening southeast to a second opening curtained by cascades of falling water.

B13
The floor, walls, and ceiling of this cool, damp cave are coated from floor to ceiling in soft, dark gray fungus. Several crates are stacked in a nook to the northwest.

"This is the backup armory... they never got to a chance to get to it. The tunnel to the right leads to the secret door behind the barracks and following it will lead to the nest-" Jakardros explains, but just then, two little creatures come out from behind the crates chirping at you defensively.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 18, 2022)

Gorrendux quietly casts _Resist Energy, Communal_ on the team, distributing the 80-minute duration equally between everyone (including the 2 NPCs). That should give each of us *electricity resistance 10*.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> Gorrendux quietly casts _Resist Energy, Communal_ on the team, distributing the 80-minute duration equally between everyone (including the 2 NPCs). That should give each of us *electricity resistance 10*.


Technically, there are 4 npcs at the moment: Jakardros, Vale, Shalelu and Kibb.  Jakardros would turn down the Resistance in favor of Vale and Kibb.

Rose can tell the little lizards have broken one of the crates against the northern side of the cave that had old leather armors and made their nest in it. They chirp at you, as their little antenna spark with blue electricity as a warning. They are defensive of their eggs. As long as you don't come closer than 10ft from them, they shouldn't attack.

"Mmmh... the colony must have grown large enough they are nesting here as well. That tunnel to the north should lead to a small ravine and then to the old order crypt... abd after that is the second opening that leads close to the ruined watch post." ((B5)) Jakardros explains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2022)

Sumara heads down the secret cave exit, right outside the barracks. The sound of the rain masks her smooth movements even further. 
This wooden building seems to have been abandoned for some time; it’s in fairly poor repair and seems almost to lean against the cliff wall behind it for support. A short flight of wooden steps leads up to the single door. The building itself sits on raised timbers over the uneven, sloping ground below. The timbers are mostly dry from the continuous rain pouring around her. She can hear deep laughs, shouts and snores inside... 

As soon as Sumara lights it up... the fire is really quick to catch the whole floor. She can hear the laughs continue for a bit, before there's rising confused voices, then panicked screaming. She hears several ogres rousing up and seemingly fighting to be the first out of the tiny front door... and eventually they will cook inside.

The patrol at the gate turn back and shouting orders... but they can't do anything to help their clanmates. With that Sumara can come back unseen behind a wall of fire and smoke. @Bird Masked 

Meanwhile, Addo starts preparing the smoke down the tunnel...  These dank caves of dirt and stone wind and bend dizzyingly, narrowing to as small as three feet wide  at points. In places, claws of exposed tree roots hang from the ceiling. He can hear the chirping of other lizards somewhere ahead in the dark. Jakardros and Vale unpack the rolls of herbs and help him set it up.

The smoke starts to build. It stings your eyes and the scent is really strong but other than that, it doesn't impede any of you. The chirping intensifies. Down the tunnel, Addo can see flashes of blue light. 

"They are upset" Jakardros warns. 

After a few minutes the chirping appears to sound further away. The lizards ARE moving into the basement of the fort.


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 25, 2022)

Smiling broadly so his pointed canines reveal themselves, Gorrendux quietly claps Addo & Sumara on the shoulders encouragingly. "Great job, team," he says.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2022)

After waiting a moment to let the lizards do their job you start moving looking for the entrance to the fort with Jakardros behind you. You pass several empty nests with slightly glowing blue eggs in them as you move forward. Around the bend of one of these narrow tunnels you can hear angry shouting... there's a sliding stine door at the end, but the lower edge has crumbled away leaving a small hole where the lizards could have squeezed through.

The shouting is more clear now. "Damn pests!! AAH!!" A female voice complains on the other side, seemingly human. "What's that stench??"


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 26, 2022)

Gripping his longspear, Gorrendux nods at Sumara and whispers, "Pharasma protect you." He casts _Protection from Evil _on *Sumara*. (If he had time, he would have put his armor back on too.)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2022)

((No problem))
Addo moves open the door and reveals a simple room might have once been a jailer’s den, but someone has gone through great pains to
repurpose it. The air now smells of sweet exotic incense, and veils of multicolored silk drape from floor to ceiling throughout. Between the
rustlings of the veils, glimpses of giant cushions can be seen. The floor is strewn with luxuriant red throw rugs and sheets... that right now appear to be slightly charred.

An aristocratic-looking human woman with firered hair and alabaster skin is on the other side of the room shouting through the door that leads up.  Her face, while angry, is pure elegance— high cheekbones and perfectly shaped eyebrows to accent her jade green eyes. Her hair lightly stands on the ends which might be an effect of a colony of lizard passing through here... a few of them lay dead in the floor. "Kill those lizards!" she orders someone above where you can hear the rest of the shocker lizards chirping and hissing. She turns to you surprised to see you opening the wall. She seems to recognize you.

"Oh... I've heard of you. I understand now. You come to retake the fort. That was quite resourceful on your part," she smiles coyly. "My master would love to have talented people like you at his side. Would you be interested in a meeting? I can assure you you would be rewarded beyond your wildest dreams..."

What do you do?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 27, 2022)

Mirenia responds...  by beginning to sing. (Initiative!)


----------



## Bird Masked (Jul 27, 2022)

Sumara's glove creaked around the hilt of her estoc. 

"No gods, no masters."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2022)

Lucrecia narrows her eyes. "A pity!" She exclaims as her body shimmers and her dress suddenly morphs into a long serpentine tail with emerald scales practically doubling in size. She holds two daggers in her hands.

"Come if you dare!" she steps closer to the middle of the room and *readies her action against the first foe that comes within her reach*. Which would be a slashing 28 to hit for -11 damage and -1 wisdom drain.

Round 1
Lucrecia 23 ( ??? hp)
*Addo 20
Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7*
Rangers 5

All the party is a go!


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2022)

Addo moves forward to face the lamia matriarch and blocks her dagger with his shield of faith. He attempts to strike her, but her tail recoils on itself, avoiding the slash!


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 27, 2022)

Calling upon Pharasma for aid against what appears to be another demon lady, Gorrendux casts _Blessing of Fervor_ on: *Addo, Sumara, Gorrendux, Mirenia, Rose, Jakardos, *and* Shalelu*. (The last two, Vela and the cat, are just out of range.) "Protect us Pharasma," Gorrendux whispers as he moves into the room with his longspear at the ready, knowing he may be provoking an attack of opportunity.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2022)

Gorrendux has no problem on getting into the room.

Buffs: Blessing of fervor, Inspire Courage?? @Hidden Nin


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2022)

Sumara gets close and her estoc finds a weak spot between her scales. Lucrecia yells in pain and shock.

A moment later, Jakardros and Shalelu enter the room, taking the corners and shooting at her. Shalelu manages to hit the snake woman in the shoulder. Vale uses all his movement to get in front of her.

"Sorry! Kaven couldn't make it!" Jakardros smirks at her.

Lucrecia's eyes widen seeing the room getting crowded. She immediately withdraws and starts squeezing through the stairs!
"To me! Brutes! Intruders!" she gets to the top of the stairs.

Round 2
Lucrecia 23 ( ??? hp)
*Addo 20*
Ogre Fighters 19 (will act next round)
*Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3 (will act next round)


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 30, 2022)

Gorrendux chases the monstrous snake woman up the stairs and stabs at her with his longspear. (His AC and attack rolls are boosted by 2 this round from _Blessing of Fervor_.) Despite his enthusiasm and Mirenia's bardic encouragement, he misses wildly, distracted by the sound of incoming "brutes"...


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2022)

Addo moves forward following Gorrendux, but allowing Sumara to take point. She goes up the stairs with her estoc ready and lands a devastating strike between her ribs. She spits blood and looks panicked now... her eyes dance between you and the exit.


Round 2
Lucrecia 23 ( ??? hp BLODIED)
Addo 20
Ogre Fighters 19 (will act next round)
Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16*
Mirenia 13
Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3 (will act next round)

Buffs: Blessing of fervor, Inspire Courage


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 31, 2022)

Mirenia rushes to the top of the stares as she maintains her song, before she belts out a vicious staccato or insults in common aimed primarily at snakes!

Mirenia casts *Blistering Invective* at the top of the stairs, assuming she's within 30 feet of Lucrecia.

*#Intimidation*: 1d20 (13) + 14 *Total*: 27
*#Damage*: 1d10 (5) + 1 *Total*: 6
*#On Fire Damage*: 1d6 (2) *Total*: 2

If she fails a DC 16 Reflex Save she's on fire and takes another 2 damage.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2022)

Mirenia's magic collide against the natural magic in Lucrecia's scale, managing to deflect it, but her words still shake her to the core. 

Rose steps quickly into view of the snake woman and launches an arrow, striking her in the chest.  

"NOO-!" Her body collapses in front of the door. Shouting can be heard outside. Team ranger move up to the stairs. Jakardros and Shalelu take the corners again and shoot through the door at the large Ogre Fighter on the other side but miss. 

"OI! The rangers killed the Snake Lady!" the ogre yells. "WE'LL EAT YOU TOO THEN!" 

Vale comes in front of them, but allows space for Addo to move/stand if he wants.

"HERE THEY COME!" Jakardros warns everyone else. 


Round 3
*Addo 20*
Ogre Fighters 19 
Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7
Rangers 5
Ogres 3 

Buffs: Blessing of fervor, Inspire Courage, +10ft speed

Addo is up!


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2022)

Addo moves through the door to face the brute. She wings a mighty blow as he approaches but still misses him. Addo strikes true with his sword on her side. She's not one bit happy about it! She tries to hit him twice but he keeps blocking her with ease.

The other ogre fighter at the end of the hall grunts. "You interrupted my art!! YOU'LL PAY!" She approaches and slams her ogre hook on the last shocker lizard who was just stares in surprise before his end... but the little one survives.

Round 3
Addo 20
Ogre Fighters 19
*Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3


----------



## Ronnam (Jul 31, 2022)

Gorrendux steps around the wet corpse of the snake-lady, and lashes out at the nearest Ogre with his longspear. But the vile Ogre deflects his blow. "Watch out, *Addo*, they're experienced warriors."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 1, 2022)

Mirenia rushes the rest of the way forward with the others, posting up with Addo against the most immediate threat; a large ogre. Leaving space for Sumara to rush in from the middle, she gets her back to the wall and her shield up in front of herself before lashing forward with her song and Gorrendux's blessings to stab at the ogre. 

(Move Action to move 40 feet into position, Swift Action for Arcane Strike, Standard Action to ATTACK. Free Action to continue Inspire Courage. +2 ATK, AC, and Reflex for Blessing of Fervor; AC 26.)

*Fervently Inspired Arcane Masterwork Longsword*: 1d20 (9) + 12 *Total*: 21
*Result*: 1d8 (7) + 5 *Total*: 12


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2022)

Luckily for Mirenia, the ogre had already reacted to Addo's approach and was unable to do much about her. She slashes and draws blood with her sword. The ogre grunts cursing in giant. She's not looking good.

Round 3
Addo 20
Ogre Fighters 19
*Sumara 17*
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13*
Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2022)

Rose comes out of the stairs and shoots at the closest fighter killing her. Behind her, Sumara follows, rushing down the hallway to the other ogre. She delivers a devastating hit to the brute, who staggers back.

Jakardros and Shalelu see this opportunity and cover her with arrows, killing her as well.

Jakardros sends Kibb ahead. "Guard the stairs!" he tells the cat.

Vale rushes to the front with Sumara.

The regular ogres come out from the barracks and from around the hallway.

Sparky runs away into the kitchen to hide.

Round 4
*Addo 20*
Ogre Fighters 19
Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7
Rangers 5
Ogres 3
Sparky 0

Buffs: Blessing of fervor, Inspire Courage +4 atk/dmg, +10ft speed


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2022)

Seeing how Sumara completely obliterated not only the snake lady but one of her kin, the fighter at the end of the hall attempts to spear her through with two javelins, but they fall miss her widely.

Round 4
Addo 20
Ogre Fighters 19
*Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3
Sparky 0


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2022)

Mirenia casts Confusion among the ogres at the end of the hallway. Two of them manage to resist the compulsion. 

"Ha! Me smart! Your power dumb!" 

But the Fighter behind him and another ogre are quickly affected.


Round 4
Addo 20
Ogre Fighters 19
*Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16*
Mirenia 13*
Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3
Sparky 0


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 3, 2022)

Using _Blessing of Fervor_ to increase his speed this round, Gorrendux jets down the hall to backup *Addo*. He stabs at *Ogre A* but his longspear bounces off its thick rubbery flesh.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2022)

Sumara strikes at the brute with great precision but it is not enough to bring him down.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2022)

Rose downs the ogre in front of Sumara and hits the next one too, wounding him deeply.

Vale shouts a battle cry taking out his axe and moves forward to split that ogre's head in two. He clears the way to the larger Fighter for Addo and Sumara.

Jakardros and Shalelu follow by trying to weakening her before you can get to her. But then another ogre, comes around the corner ready to take a swing at him, missing.

More shouting can be heard from outside.

*Round 5
Addo 20*
Ogre Fighters 19
Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7
Rangers 5
Ogres 3
Sparky 0


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2022)

Addo will suggests Vale to back up and cover from range and he'll advance to melee. 

Vale chuckles. "Sorry, I can't let you have all the fun. This is a good spot to hold them off," he grins looking at the hallway. He points to Addo's right, where the double door to the barracks are open. Another ogre comes from the other end. "Eyes up. You got one over there as well..."

As Addo advances, the ogre sees a chance to do another swing at him, but also misses widely. He can't seem to catch a break... but Addo  helps him out by putting him to rest with an uppercut, severing his head. That leaves them open to the large fighter, who narrows her eyes at you... raises her Ogre hook... and slashes the ogre to her side across the midriff. 

"WAAAHHH-!" the ogre gives a painful wail as he is cut in half.

Another fighter can be heard arriving just as this happens. "What!?? YOU BETRAY US!? SHE SIDES WITH THE HUMANS! KILL HER!" she strikes her. The confused fighter yells incoherently with fury.

*Round 5*
Addo 20
Ogre Fighters 19
*Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3
Sparky 0


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2022)

Sumara moves closer to the action and attacks the confused fighter, wounding her knees, followed by a rain of arrows from Rose that leaves her collapsing like a pincushion. 

Gorrendux shoots at the other ogre but misses. Mirenia moves closer to her companions.

Shalelu rushes down the hall with Jakardros, standing behind Addo and Sumara to have a view of the enemies that keep coming. Jakardros keeps tabs on Kibb as well, in case he notices there's someone coming down the stairs.

Vale moves to Sumara's side to reach the fighter and help hold this side of the hallway, but provokes an attack of opportunity... and blood splatters... he looks down as the ogre hook in his chest. _"...shit..." _he falls back, bleeding out.

"VALE!!" Jakardros yells in alarm.

The ogre at the other end of the barracks charges against Addo, who blocks him and stops him on his tracks. Another follows his pal around trying to find an opening to overwhelm you.


*Round 5
Addo 20*
Ogre Fighters 19
Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16
Mirenia 13
Rose 7
Rangers 5
Ogres 3
Sparky 0

Addo is up!


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2022)

Addo uses his blessing to take an extra strike on the ogre at his reach and it's enough to get rid of him for good.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 8, 2022)

As she watches Vale go down, Mirenia doesn't waste any time in closing the distance. Skidding to a stop, she drops to a knee to lay on hands and do her best to try and seal up some of the man's wounds, but her magic isn't well suited to it. Casting Cure Light Wounds on Vale!

"Perhaps you should have kept my cloak yet, noble ranger..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2022)

Sumara parries two devastating attacks and counters the ogre fighter, leaving her asking herself as to HOW did the little elf girl managed to come out unscratched.

The other ogre throws her javelins to Mirenia and Shalelu but they are able to avoid them.

Mirenia casts Cure Light Wounds and steps forward to reach Vale, who gasps in surprise as he regains consciousnesses. He looks above him. "AH FUCK"


*Round 5*
Addo 20
Ogre Fighters 19
*Sumara 17
Gorrendux 16*
Mirenia 13
*Rose 7*
Rangers 5
Ogres 3
Sparky 0


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 8, 2022)

Gorrendux uses _Blessing of Fervor_ to move faster this round, enabling him to get up to *Vale*. He kneels by the prone Ranger and casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on him, restoring *30 hit points*. "*Mirenia *and I won't let you visit my Lady's Boneyard this day," he says to Vale.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2022)

"Thank you!" Vale nervously smiles back from the floor, keeping an eye on the ogre towering in front of him.
The fighter sneers but she's more focused on Sumara. Unlucky for her... Rose suddenly appears to move forward with unnatural grace, getting to a place she can see the fighter and unleashes a dose of lethal arrows.

Jakardros gives a thankful nod to her and he and Shalelu continue firing. They finish her off as well as the ogre behind her. Vale stands up and changes to fighting defensively.

"Brother noooo" one of the ogres rushes forward. 

"Stupid! Wait your turn!" The fighter scolds!
L
4 ogres remain


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2022)

Addo slashes down the charging ogre with ease. The remaining fighter scoffs and starts going around to meet Addo through the barrack hallway.

Everyone else is up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 10, 2022)

Mirenia pivots on her foot and moves around Vale and Gorrendux, raising her shield and sword with the notes of her song to stab forward with a furious staccato of stabs! (Swift Action Arcane Strike, 5 foot step, Full Attack!)

*#Inspired Masterwork Longsword of Arcane Power*: 1d20 (17) + 10 *Total*: 27
*Damage*: 1d8 (5) + 5 *Total*: 10

*#Inspired Masterwork Longsword of Arcane Power*: 1d20 (16) + 10 *Total*: 26
*Damage*: 1d8 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2022)

Through a combined effort of Mirenia and Gorrendux, the ogre trying to avenge his brother falls, adding to the pile.

One regular ogre remains on that entry hallway. He looks like he's hesitant as he is the last one standing on this side and not seeing his unit fighter leader.

Vale looks back at you. "Better get the bigger one."

Sumara and Rose are up.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2022)

Sumars steps up closer and with two precise movements defeats the ogre on her side. 

The fighter remains.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2022)

Several arrows pass around Addo towards the incoming fighter, managing to fell her before she can reach the warpriest. 

You have a moment to catch your breath, only to realize the extend of the massacre of both rangers and ogres...


B18 Workroom
The lathes, sawhorses, and other tools in this
workroom lie in scattered, shattered ruin on the
floor. The walls are smeared with gore, in some
places forming messy graffiti.
The graffiti, written in Giant, includes such phrases
as: “Me Big-a-Big, You-Small-a-Small, I Eat Your Head!”
and “You Never Think Me Write All Over with You
Bloody Neck, I’m Holding You by Mig-a-Mug and Use
You as Paint Brush! Har!”

B19 Armory
This large room is filled with several heavy wooden
racks, all bristling with pikes, longswords, and
quivers of barbed arrows. The wall where the door
once was has been smashed in.


B20 GUEST QUARTERS
These rooms are where the Black Arrows quartered
guests, trainees, and other visitors. The ogres have
tossed all of these rooms but haven’t bothered to go out
of their way to ruin the furniture—yet.


B21 LIBRARY
A long table with benches to either side sits in
this room opposite a bookshelf filled with dozens
of books, most of which have been torn from the
shelves, mangled, and then messily stuffed back
in place.
The rangers used this room as a place to keep
important documents about their order, atlases,
bestiaries, and other books that held their interest.


B22 STOREROOM
Crates, barrels, and a stack of firewood have been
smashed apart and heaped in a tangled pile in the
corner of this room. A flight of stairs leads down
to the west.


B23 INFIRMARY 
Once used to house the wounded and sick,
this chamber is now a slice of blood-drenched
nightmare. Hacked pieces of bodies litter the
sick beds. The floor is slick with gore, strewn with
mangled organs and heaps of entrails. A dead fat
man sits at one of the operating tables, arranged
as if he were merrily spooning chunks of his own
disembodied organs out of a brown bowl. His
guts spill out of a large slash in his belly.

B25 MESS HALL
This ramshackle area is a mess of smashed tables,
broken crockery, and rubble. No living thing stirs here.


B26 KITCHEN
This kitchen is in total shambles, as if a cyclone had
moved through the room, smashed every bit of
furniture, bent every bit of silverware, and partially
collapsed the stone fireplace.


B27 PANTRY
All that remains in this room is a half-smashed
crate and an untouched barrel.


After a moment... you realize Kibb starts to growl at the stairs.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 17, 2022)

Aghast at the proof left behind of the Ogres' devastation of the Rangers, Gorrendux does not let his eyes linger long on the mutilated corpses and body parts. Inasmuch as Knowledge is one of his clericly domains, Gorrendux enters the library to search the area. He casts _Detect Magic_ here and there to help boost his powers of observation in the library.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2022)

Jakardros steels himself and enters the barracks. Mattresses are either torn apart or soaked in blood. It would appear the ogres managed to get inside while the majority of its members were asleep. These deaths were hopefully quick... Among the scattered furniture, Jakardros looks through some of the personal belongings that had been piled up by the ogres, likely to split among them later. He finds a small green book, with elven words in the cover. In elven: "A Comprehensive Lexicon of Common". Given the state of the other books in the library, it's not a stretch to think the ogres threw it in the 'treasure pile' accidentally. 

Vale shakes his head looking at the body parts, ogre and human alike lying around.



Ronnam said:


> Aghast at the proof left behind of the Ogres' devastation of the Rangers, Gorrendux does not let his eyes linger long on the mutilated corpses and body parts. Inasmuch as Knowledge is one of his clericly domains, Gorrendux enters the library to search the area. He casts _Detect Magic_ here and there to help boost his powers of observation in the library.




Gorrendux finds no indication of magical auras or objects here. He does however find magic objects on the Fighter Ogres and Lucrecia. As the ogres are large and can't be used at the moment, here is Lucrecia's loot: 

Wand of scorching ray (22 charges); +1 keen dagger, masterwork dagger, a Sihedron medallion, gold and pearl ring (worth 300 gp), silver
necklace (worth 200 gp).... and a scroll with a long list of names. The header reads "Favorite Customers of Paradise", followed by the Thassilonian rune of Greed and the Sihedron rune you have come familiar with. Kaven's name is there, circled in red. Lucrecia has marked practically half the population of Turtleback Ferry with the Sihedron rune _unbeknownst_ to them... and if her sister's and her letters are any indication, those marked with this rune are meant for sacrifice to use their greed to some still mysterious end.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 18, 2022)

"Friends, these foul Ogres at least carried some worthy gear. This wand looks particularly powerful. And oh, behold this dagger," Gorrendux says. Inasmuch as the dagger is Pharasma's favored weapon, he will strap the masterwork dagger to his belt. But the magic dagger he holds up for someone more qualified to claim.

"And this list of names is most disturbing. Something bad is about to befall that town we passed through, Turtleback Ferry. Come, read this," he says to the team.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2022)

After a brief moment taking everything up, Kibb growls louder at the stairs. The heavy steps can be heard above but they don't seem to come down. Jakardros narrows his good eye.

"They know we are here. We gotta be careful. Not many ogres left, but Jaagrath should be somewhere up there..." he looks somberly to you.  

((I'll give you a chance of buffing before going up if you want, just state so in your post))

When you come up the stairs, you see the hallway is empty, even though there's a trail of dry blood going to the first double doors to the West.

"The Chapel." Vale points out in low voice.


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 20, 2022)

Gorrendux casts _Protection from Evil_ on *Sumara* (duration 9 minutes), then uses his wand to cast _Bless_ on the party (+1 morale bonus on attacks and on saves vs. fear effects, 1 minute duration). "I'm ready," the Half-Orc whispers.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2022)

Addo opens the double doors leading to the chapel...

The walls within this enormous chamber are mounted with dozens of trophy antlers, some taken from stags that must have stood as tall as dire bears. Most of the antlers are draped with bits of rotten flesh, strips of skin, or coils of viscera. To the west, a marble altar has been heaped with the mangled remains of at least a half-dozen dead men and women. A crude image of what might be a three-eyed jackal has been painted in blood on the wall above the altar’s alcove.

A muscular ogre quietly and calmly sits here, creating taxidermy terrors out of dead rangers, horses, bits of giant eagle, and the many antlers found here. His “masterpieces” hang about the room on bloody hooks—men with eagle heads sewn to their bodies, a horse with a woman’s face where its own face once drooped, dead men with huge sets of antlers jutting from their bodies, and men with stags’ heads and hooves. 

He sniffs through the air as you open the door. _*"I smEll... hUmANs!*_" he looks back with a cruel angry expression.

"That's Jaagrath!" Jakardros warns you immediately with a hint of panic as he prepares an arrow.

The ogre raises with a blood chilling roar and_ *rages*_!!


*Round 1 *
Rose 26
Addo 11
Sumara 8
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7
Team Ranger 7
Jaagrath 3

Everyone else but Jaagrath is up! Team Ranger will move once you are in position!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 24, 2022)

Mirenia's expression grows sterner when she reads the missives connected to Lucrecia, but doesn't say much more on the subject for now, instead preparing for the grim work ahead of them with flute and shield drawn. So when they stumble upon the head bitch in charge of this whole gaggle of giants, she's more than ready to bring the fight to him. Bringing her flute to her lips she begins her song to empower the group, the special Whistledown contraption on the end energizing them even faster than usual. Then she stows her flute on her belt, preparing for more vigorous combat.

(Swift Action to activate Inspire Courage using Mirenia's Singing Steel adapter to on Three Reasons to Live, then Standard Action to cast *Haste* on the party, including Kibb. Move action to stow her flute.)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2022)

Addo and Sumara move forward into the chapel as a unit to face barbarian ogre. Addo slashes deeply and Sumara strikes a devastating blow as well on the other side. Jaagrath grunts, blood flowing from his wounds.


*Round 1
Rose 26*
Addo 11
Sumara 8
Mirenia 7
*Gorrendux 7*
Team Ranger 7
Jaagrath 3


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2022)

Gorrendux manages to draw blood and Jaagrath visibly hurts. Shalelu comes behind Mirenia shooting an arrow. Vale rushes into the fray as well moving towards Jaagrath and slashes at his belly, making the ogre scream a primal yell. 

Jakardros follows into the door with Kibb at his side. "You should have taken both eyes..." he seethes as he lets his arrow fly, getting him in the heart. He stumbles a bit and for a moment it seems he refuses to go down... but not for long. Kibb jumps at his head with a piercing scream and bites hard, his fangs sinking on Jaagraths eyes. The ogre gives a long pained wail and collapses, still holding his lethal ogre hook in his huge hand. He was simply not fast enough to react to the attacks...

On the other rooms you can hear nervous ogre voices calling. "Chief?? Chief Jaagrath? NO! Jaagrath is strong! He can't be-"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 27, 2022)

Addo decides to keep the momentum going and goes to open the next set if doors. Inside the tribunal are 2 regular ogres and another female one, although this one waves her arms in his direction, striking him with some kind of spell she had readied for anyone coming through that door.

DC 18 will save or be confused @EvilMoogle 


Round 2
*Rose 26*
Ogre Sorcerer 11
Addo 11
*Sumara 8
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7*
Team Ranger 7
Ogres 2


----------



## Ronnam (Aug 30, 2022)

Gorrendux strides toward the sounds of battle. "I'm with you, Addo!" the Cleric declares then he chants:

"Dear Lady of Graves, to whom my soul is bound,
deprive these foul heretics of the gift of sound!"

He casts _silence_ on a point in space in the middle of the room. He holds his longspear at the ready as well.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2022)

The ogre sorcerer blinks in surprise as suddenly the shouting and yelling coming from her and her kin simply stops. She stomps the floor angrily in frustration. Rose comes from behind, getting a look inside and shooting at her.


Round 2
Rose 26
Ogre Sorcerer 11
Addo 11
*Sumara 8
Mirenia 7*
Gorrendux 7
Team Ranger 7
Ogres 2


----------



## soulnova (Sep 1, 2022)

Sumara moves into the room and the area of silence to strike at the casting ogre. 

The other two ogres attempt to hit her and Addo but fail by a lot, even if they are flanking her.

Round 3
*Rose 26*
Ogre Sorcerer 11
Addo 11
Sumara 8
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7
Team Ranger 7
Ogres 2


----------



## soulnova (Sep 2, 2022)

Shalelu and Jakardros down one of the ogres in the front. Vale moves behind Addo.

The Ogre caster is struck by Rose's arrows deeply. She panics and tries to find a way to escape, moving to the door to the north, but Sumara quickly dispatches her.

Round 3
Rose 26
Ogre Sorcerer 11
*Addo 11
Sumara 8
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7*
Team Ranger 7
Ogres 2


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2022)

Addo strikes against the remaining giant and with Gorrendux help they manage to kill that ogre. Almost at the same time the door to the south leading to the commander's quarters swings open. The last of the ogre fighters tries a last stand. Her lower jaw seems to have been replaced with a beartrap. She slashes through the small door but she has trouble getting a good hit on Addo.... so she hits Vale instead!

"DAMMIT!" Vale curses feeling the sharp blade on his side. He's still up but hurting. 



Sumara and Mirenia are up!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 4, 2022)

Mirenia maintains a defensive stance, waiting for an opening rather than forcing an offensive. (Full Defense!)


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 4, 2022)

Gorrendux glares at this Trapjaw impersonator. "Be careful, Vale!" he shouts as he casts (on the defensive) _Cure Light Wounds_ on the ranger, restoring *9 hit points*.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2022)

Vale glances back with a thankful expression to Gorrendux. He rises both his axes and slashes two times with each one, managing to get back at her for that hit. He does a 5ft step nodding at Addo. "I believe that's as much as I can do right now, I'll leave the rest to you."

Jakardros and Shalelu also throw a number of arrows, wounding the fighter even more. She grunts in pain but still holds her own.


Round 4
*Rose 26
Addo 11*
Ogre fighter 9
Sumara 8
Mirenia 7
Gorrendux 7
Team Ranger 7

@Cardboard Tube Knight and @EvilMoogle are up


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 4, 2022)

Acting on instinct Addo steps between the wounded ranger and the new threat.  Spinning into position he slices the ogre across her belly with a back hand slice.  As she steps back to adjust her stance the warpriest reverses and cuts deeply into the ogres knee.

She drops off balance putting her neck in line for a third, rapid strike and Addo's sword quickly cuts through releasing arterial spray.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 4, 2022)

The ogre falls at Addo's feet. After a moment of complete silence, you realize you have cleared the Fort.

With the ogres defeated to the last, the Heroes of Sandpoint have liberated Fort Rannick! Yet, it's clear the rest of the Order has been wiped. Only Jakardros and Vale remain. Many bodies lie throughout the building in different states of decay... some defiled or half eaten. Cleaning the place and giving proper burial for the rangers will require lots of help and time if they have any hope of restarting the Order at all. 

Jakardros and Vale put away their weapons and slowly start checking the rest of the floor with you... 


B29 Chapel
The shrine has been thoroughly defiled in every way by the ogres, and converted into a makeshift altar to Lamashtu.

B30 the commander's quarters
This is where the commander of the Black Arrows, Lamatar, once resided.
The walls of this room are decorated with finely crafted longswords, stuffed animal heads, and a map of the Hook Mountain environs.
A large oak table surrounded by several chairs has been smashed to splinters, and an immense bed has similarly been ruined. An open cabinet that once contained several bottles of wine has been crushed as well, and broken bottles and the faint scent of wine lingers around its ruins.


Although the Kreegs have done a number on the contents of this room, they aren’t quite observant enough to have noticed that the bottom of the wine cabinet contained a hidden compartment. The compartment is partially smashed open from the top, exposing what’s hidden within: a flat wooden coffer, a pair of soft green leather boots, and a tiny jewelry box.


The coffer contains dozens and dozens of parchment sheets, all containing beautifully-written love sonnets to someone named “Myriana,” who (if the sonnets are to be believed) is so beautiful that the moon itself was “blinded when it spied her dancing on the tarn,” and who is “the truest grace to know Whitewillow’s soft embrace.”


The boots are a pair of boots of the mire. The jewelry box contains a silver locket on a chain; inside the locket is a lock of silky golden hair. Nymph's hair...


Jakardros looks at the poetry with sadness and passes them to Vale. 

"I knew him all my life and he never showed a creative side, much less a poetic one... these are beautiful," Vale whispers in awe.

"He really loved her but he took upon the role of commander as much as he could to keep order among our ranks," Jakardros says with a heavy sigh. "Kaven took advantage of this secret... He knew Lamatar was hiding something and used it against him," he shakes his head.


B31 The tribunal 
Smashed chairs and a ruined table sit in this onceregal chamber. Along the curved east wall hang tattered remnants of several regional maps. Above, in the rafters, three ranger corpses are hanging upside down. The ogres were in the process of bleeding them to likely preserve them for eating later.

B32 Map Room
Wood and glass cases lie in ruins; the hundreds of sheaves of parchment within are now spilled about, spattered in blood and torn to shreds.

This room contained dozens of maps of the Hook Mountain region and other Varisian locales. Now, only a few remain intact...


Among Jaagrath and the caster you find the following: 

potions of cure serious wounds (2),potion of cure serious wounds, wand of acid arrow (43 charges); +1 hide armor, +1 human bane ogre hook, belt of giant strength +2, amulet of natural armor +1, headband of alluring charisma +2, ring of protection +1

Jaagrath has a bear hide with a message written in giant... particularly eloquent. 

Jaagrath
Head to the Fort during the full moon as we planned. Lucrecia has confirmed the information on Lamatar is good. Lend Lucrecia a dozen of your ogres to give the commander and her lover a visit. Lucrecia will keep several rangers out of the Fort as well. That should be more than enough. Kill them all.
-Barl Breakbones

((from before))
Barl Breakbones is not an ogre name... it's a Stone Giant name. What little it is known about him, he's considered a pariah among his people for dwelling into forbidden knowledge. Rumor holds he is as strong as he is smart, using both his earth-breaker to kill his foes and then rising them as his minions with dark magic. How or why he is trying to lead a group of ogres against the fort remains a mystery.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2022)

After finishing moving some of the human and ogre bodies outside on the courtyard, it is clear you will need all the help you can get, specially with the downpour, and also there's the issue of the list of names marked for sacrifice. 

Jakardros, Vale and Shalelu stay behind to continue working around the Fort while you are gone. Other than the inscesant rain, the journey back to town is without incident... until you arrive to the bridge.

You hear a gasp from the bushes and a little melodic voice rushing towards you. 

"It's you! I found you for real!"

You see a tiny person with a lithe form and delicate butterfly wings. They are surrounded by sparkling lights and gentle rainbow arcs. They head to Mirenia tearfully... 

Mirenia has heard of this type of creature before. A small fey-like Azata, generally linked to Desna.

"My name is Sonder! I prayed and prayed to Mother Moon for help! And she send me a dream! I heard your song! It kept me hopeful. It kept me safe. You must help me, please..." she tries in vain to dry her tears as the rain continues to fall and wet her face.

“Mistress Myriana, she is... ill. Her heart and soul are very ill. Death would have been a kindness. The land sickens with her heart, and it cannot be cleansed until her misery is purged. I cannot do this myself. Please, you must help her! I have tried all my best songs to cure her forlorn heart, but to no avail. She wails and moans in Whitewillow, and the trees and plants and nixies and frogs and everything are dying or worse! You come from the human fort, yes? You must know her human lover then. He wouldn’t want her left like this!"

As she finishes, there's a sound, loud like thunder, that comes from upriver and echoes through the valley.

"Eeek!" Sonder hides in fright under Mirenia's cloak. "What- what was that? There was no flash of lightning!"

A moment later, you notice a rush of water coming down the river... dragging a number of debris with it. 

Perception DC20 You spot several ogre bodies floating among the debris. That's weird... the fort is not close enough to the river so these are not the ogres you just killed.


"Oh no!" Sonder gasps. "The waters will flood the human town!!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 6, 2022)

Addo considers the fairy briefly when she arrives.  Checking in on the fae was on his list, though there were more immediate matters.

Even before the impending fluid.  "Come on, time might be of the essence!"  With little preamble he starts jogging towards town.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 6, 2022)

Mirenia is very careful with investigating the fort once combat is completed. She uses her spells to pore over what there is to find, translates any notes that need it, and quietly admires the poetry they find even if some of the details she isn't able to grasp. When they prepare to make their way from the Fort to get situated in town, however, she bids the rangers fair well, hugging each and sternly informing them to watch one another's backs.

When they're joined by Sonder, Mirenia's almost immediately caught off guard by the Lyrakien's introduction, boggling at the new information. She nods along with Addo, quick to hurry on their way to the town to try and warn those they can! They hadn't a moment to waste. (Mirenia will cast Haste on the party even if in the long run the effect is minimal.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2022)

For Addo and Gorrendux that haste makes a great difference. The party crosses the bridge and run towards the town.

The village of Turtleback Ferry is drowning. The muddy, surging waters of the Skull River tear through the center of the community to fill Claybottom Lake with a terrible fury—many of the buildings that once sat comfortably on the river’s banks are already flooding and in danger of collapsing from the rushing water. 

A group of children and a their teacher huddle aboard a boat, the tiny flood-bashed vessel lodged up against an empty store and threatening to capsize at any moment if not for the efforts of a flying grumbling halfling keeping it in place with some sort of power. 

Beyond, the town’s church stands solid, its foundations already three feet deep in floodwaters. It's the only building with a second floor in that area of town and those who were not able to find safety further east, try their best to reach it. The Mayor already has his Acolytes throwing ropes to people to get in safely.


((Theater of the mind time!)) 

The boat with the kids and the halfling, are about 100ft from you. 

The water is about 6ft high and would require a DC15 swim check to stay afloat while letting it carry you South towards them in a single round. Failing this check sends you crashing against the other buildings randomly, taking damage from being swept by the currents. You may hold your breath, tie a rope, etc to improve your chances. If you have any other ideas to help save the kids, you may try them.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 6, 2022)

Addo's sight locks in on the boatload of kids.  Reaching into hispack he produces a length of rope.  "This will reach perhaps halfway, if we could get closer we could haul it to high ground."  Against the raging current, he adds mentally but without any better options.

"I also have a potion of levitation, it might aid in getting to the boat but I do not know about getting back?'

How many kids are in the boat?


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2022)

There are about six kids still on the boat.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 7, 2022)

"Pharasma protect us," Gorrendux whispers. His eyes widens as he takes in the harrowing catastrophe befalling Turtleback Ferry. Then he speaks more loudly to the team:

"I try to be prepared for anything, and today might just be the day. 

I prayed for a spell during my morning prayers today known as _Air Walk_. I suggest I cast that upon Addo so he can walk up and over to the children and Halfling and lend aid. Or I can just cast it on myself if you prefer. That spell is one of more powerful spells and should last an hour and a half.

I have a small trinket called an _Anchor Feather Token_. We could use that to keep that boat in place. 

Plus, I have one _Potion of Touch of the Sea_, which enables someone to swim elegantly, but does not grant you the ability to breath underwater. Speaking of which, I have two _Scrolls of Air Bubble_, which would allow you to breath normally underwater. It summons a globe of fresh air around your head. The potion and scrolls will only be effective for one minute each. What does everyone think?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 7, 2022)

Addo nods immediately, "yes, the spell please!"  While the cleric works the warpriest murmurs a quick prayer, "Iomedae guide my feet in this mission of mercy," and he activates his blessing of war.

(Blessing of war has a few options but the pertinent one is a +10' untyped movement boost, bringing his speed up to 40.  Addo's max lift is 175lbs so he should easily be able to carry 2 kids at a time.)


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 7, 2022)

Nodding seriously, Gorrendux casts _Air Walk_ on the Warpriest Addo, and hands him the _Anchor Token_. "Just in case it might help."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2022)

Mirenia gets to the rooftop fairly quick and prepares to jump while inspiring herself but she ends up a few feet short from the other roof and plunges into the cold rushing water. The current throws her against the wall of a house on the other side of the street, in front of the kids. She's about 15ft from the boat. Holding to the frame of the house, she's able to stay in place if she wishes, her head barely out of the water.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 9, 2022)

Addo runs across the water quickly arriving beside the boat.  "Don't worry,I'm here to help."  He keeps his voice calm and even.

If the anchor token will help stabilize, he'll use it, otherwise he'll motion to the two youngest to approach and lift them to his hips before running back.

Assuming Mirenia looks stable he'll wait for all the kids to be safe before moving to help her.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 9, 2022)

To be fair, he could place them on the rooftop of the same building the boat is being pushed against. It looks sturdy enough and it doesn't look like it will collapse anytime soon so it's a safe spot to get them out of immediate danger quickly.  

The younger children reach out for him as asked and Miss Henkenson helps them up to Addo's arms. "Thank you!" she says through relieved tears to him and the halfling helping keep the boat stable.

Once the two first kids are safe, you hear trashing in the water and for a moment you hear a child or another of the townsfolk has fallen into the water and is in trouble, only to realize a large boa splashes in panic swept by the river. It bumps into the boat and it slashes out blindly at it. The remaining kids scream in surprise. 

Knowledge Nature DC 16 - It's a Nightbelly Boa, a type of constrictor snake that dwells in the temperate swamps and rivers of this side of Varisia. The check also reveals the boa is frightened by something and will attack anything that engages it in melee.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2022)

Round 1
Snake 20
Halfling 18
Mirenia 17
Sumara 12
Rose 12
Gorrendux 12
Addo 7


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2022)

The Boa rises and attacks, attempting constrict and swallow young Tabitha Kramm, pigtails, freckles, and all... but Miss Henkenson covers the screaming child to protect her and gets bitten a grabbed instead. With a painful cry, her body goes limp and she falls unconscious as the snake starts to wrap around her body. 

Round 1
Snake 20
*Halfling 18
Mirenia 17
Sumara 12
Rose 12
Gorrendux 12
Addo 7
Miss Henkenson (-???)*

Everybody is up!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 10, 2022)

The gnome gives an audible sigh as the snake disrupts his work and comments something lost to the wind and rush of water.  He diverts his attention to this unwelcome newcomer and grabs on to it with invisible hands of force, splitting his concentration between the snake and the boat.

*Telekinetic Grapple*: 1d20 (14) + 21 *Total*: 35

If the snake's CMD is less than 35, the halfling now controls the grapple.  His (grapple) CMD is 26 for the snake to attempt to regain control.

-----

Addo moves the kids he is holding up to the nearby roof and quickly returns to the scene to see what he can do next round.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 10, 2022)

The snake immediately drops the woman, her body falling back into the boat, as an invisible hand holds into the back of the snake's head. It gives a loud hiss, drowned out by the children's screams, its body writhing around.

The snake's attention has shifted off to you!


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 10, 2022)

Having cast _Air Bubble_ on himself, and having ingested a _Potion of Touch of the Sea_, Gorrendux's green skin turns a little bluer. Fins sprout from his limbs, and webbing appears between his fingers. He charges into the rushing dark waters, and starts swimming directly toward the unconscious woman. Chunks of debris fly through the water and smack him in the torso and face, but he ignores them and jets toward the victim as quickly as he can. "Yer not meeting her today," he mumbles under his breath.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2022)

The snake is hit by a well placed arrow from Rose. Its attention shifts to Gorrendux as he arrives.


Round 1
Snake 20
Halfling 18
*Mirenia 17
Sumara 12*
Rose 12
Gorrendux 12
Addo 7*
Miss Henkenson (-???)*


----------



## Bird Masked (Sep 13, 2022)

Sumara hurled herself at a nearby wall and all but ran up the surface in a few effortless bounds from foothold to foothold. She darted up to the ridgeline and arced down the slope again for a boost of speed and launched herself out over the muddy waters toward the next house on the path to the stricken boat and its screaming tots.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 13, 2022)

Sumara rushes up the buildings and over the rooftops quickly. She will get to the kids the next round. 

The snake tries to bite at Gorrendux at his side, but the invisible force still has her grabbed and the jaws snap close just a few inches away from him. 

Miss Henkenson groans, still bleeding. There's also two other kids in the boat.

Round 2
Snake 20
*Halfling 18
Mirenia 17
Sumara 12
Rose 12
Gorrendux 12
Addo 7*
Miss Henkenson (-???)


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 14, 2022)

Gorrendux reaches out, his hands glowing with healing light, and restores *19 hit points* to Ms. Henkenson with a _cure light wounds_.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 14, 2022)

The halfling attempts to maintain the grapple but the snake slips off the magic hold.

The woman gasps awake, and she sees the head of the boa over her, focused on Gorrendux. She gives a barely audible "Thank you" and stays completely still, hoping the snake doesn't notice her. Specially now that Addo grabs the last two kids and moves back away from the danger.

Round 2
Snake 20
Halfling 18
*Mirenia 17
Sumara 12
Rose 12*
Gorrendux 12
Addo 7
Miss Henkenson (-???)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2022)

Sumara practically flies over the remaining rooftops and slides down gracefully into the boat, striking the snake right as it turned to face her, piercing it and bringing it down.

The body writhes and spams but the body is quickly swept away. After a moment, Miss Henkerson slowly sits up, her hands shaking, and gives Sumara a relieved hug. "Thank you! Thank you!" 

The townsfolk start moving carefully on the rooftops to get to you and the kids and not long the water level is starts to recede, allowing Medium people to walk around as difficult terrain. The river itself still carries broken trees, plants, the occasional ogre body... when, suddenly, you notice what appears to be a huge black tree in a direct collision course with the temple. Some people shout warnings to the others still inside, but before it hits, the "tree" submerges. A heartbeat later floodwaters surge violently, and with a thunderous roar  the "black tree" leaps into land revealing itself to be a sight of nightmare... an enormous creature with a serpentine neck with long primaeval head full with rows and rows of jagged teeth. Its immense body is a mass of black tentacles. It appears to be bleeding on one side, which makes it furious! It strikes against the temple, making the people in the temple scream in blind panic. 

_"ERASTIL PROTECT US! BLACK MAGGA!" _the voice of Mayor Shreed can be heard inside trying to move people to safety, but the creature quickly blocks the doors. 

If left to its devices, the monster will surely demolish the temple! 

Mirenia may attempt a Knowledge Planes DC25 to recall stories and details about this creature of legend. @Hidden Nin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 15, 2022)

Mirenia thinks long and hard momentarily, taking out her long since acquired prayer book to Lamashtu and continuing her song. And something just... clicks?

(Using Loremaster to take 20; modifier is +17 with Inspire Competence, so 37 total.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2022)

It more than clicks. She gets a shiver down her spine at the sudden realization... she's in the presence of a beast of legend. An entity recalled through song and tale from the beginning of HER people under the yoke of the Thassilonian Empire.

Black Magga was one of the favored servants of Lamashtu and an embodiment of the goddess’s reign over beasts, monsters, and madness. As an unholy auger of her will, Black Magga originally sought to confound the works of the civilized world, spread fear of monsters and the wilds, and direct Lamashtu’s lesser servants in acts of depravity and bloodshed.

Black Magga arrived in the Storval Deep not long after the Runelord of Greed flooded the immense quarry, and her presence in the newly formed lake brought much misery and dread to the Thassilonians who dwelt on the lake’s shores or sailed its surface. After the fall of Thassilon, recounts of the legend agree that the creature spends a few decades sowing destruction and then falls in deep hibernation. While effectively immortal, rumors gathered through millenia, seem to indicate Black Magga has been debilitated after each of her slumbers over dozens of centuries.  She is now a shadow of her original power, perhaps even abandoned by the will of Lamashtu, yet, that she remains as powerful as she does today speaks volumes to the terrible wrath the she must have possessed back during the height of Thassilon.

Mirenia has access to the full entry of black magga.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 15, 2022)

Addo's expression is grim upon hearing about the beast.  "Iomedae bids me face evil where it works its deeds," he says beginning a measured march towards the beast.  "I'll see if I can get the feind's attention off the temple, if others make it free, do what you can for them."

He'll buff up on the walk, when I'll give specifics when we know numbers.  Addo clearly doesn't expect to return or for others to follow.

------

The halfling lets out a string of halfling obscenities and takes a comfortably high flight before vanishing invisibly.  He'll head in the direction of the creature but will keep a 60' height and a full 120' distance if possible.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2022)

The halfling has a very clear sight of the monster flailing her many tentacles, slowly weakening the structure. In a way, it could be sheer luck that the Black Magga focused her wrath on the sturdiest building in the whole town...


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 16, 2022)

Before Addo gets out of range, Gorrendux will cast his last _Blessing of Fervor_ on the party. "Facing evil doesn't mean you have to kill yourself, *Addo*. I don't think that monstrosity can be killed, but maybe we can drive it away."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2022)

Party wide buffs...

Blessing of Fervor

    •    Increase its speed by 30 feet.
    •    Stand up as a swift action without provoking an attack of opportunity.
    •    Make one extra attack as part of a full attack action, using its highest base attack bonus.
    •    Gain a +2 bonus on attack rolls and a +2 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
    •    Cast a single spell of 2nd level or lower as if it were an enlarged, extended, silent, or still spell.


Good Hope 
Each affected creature gains a +2 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 16, 2022)

Throughout their adventures, even when fighting with demons, wraiths, ogres, and all other manner of unusual creature and monster, Mirenia has maintained a relatively calm and confident demeanor and faced whatever it was they needed to head on. 

All that dries up on the spot once she realizes what they're up against here. 

She quickly stows her shield and gets out her shortbow, changing the style and manner of her song as she casts *Good Hope* on the entire party to prepare them for the imminent clash. She will start off her Bardic Performance with *Inspire Courage* but will switch to *Symphony of the Elysian Heart* once folks start getting into melee with the creature.

Now, more than ever, her song tells them that they _can _do this.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 16, 2022)

While they approach Addo will cast "shield of faith" on himself and Sumara (+3 deflection to AC), and then "ironskin" on himself (natural armor increases by 4).

Right as they arrive he'll trigger his Glorious Tabard (+2[sacred] bonus to AC and saves for 10 minutes and all longswords shed light as a torch and overcome evil outsiders SR for 3 rounds).

His standing AC will be 34 for the next 8~9 minutes minutes (36 if using the dodge bonus from Blessing of Fervor)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 16, 2022)

When the rest of the party look like they're in position the halfling will gather power as a full round action.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 16, 2022)

As everyone approaches and gets in position, Rose prepares a shot and lets the arrows fly. They cross the small plaza with ease... in fact you now notice the rain has stopped. The cold iron arrows find its mark in the back of the monster's head, and you can swear you saw her wince. She immediately stops slamming her tentacles against the stone of the temple and slowly turns her angry gaze to you. She narrows her eyes, and then gives a loud blood curling howl in your direction. 

*ROUND 1
Halfling 24
Sumara 21
Mirenia 21*
BLACK MAGGA 18
Addo 13
Rose 12
Gorrendux 7


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 16, 2022)

The observant members of the party may notice a rippling in the air moments before a collection of small rubble starts to fly up, gathering in a swarm some sixty feet in the air.  Blue glowing aether infuses with the debris as the halfling forms back into view at the heart of the storm.

With a vaguely guttural cackle, he hurls the collected mess at the monster, pelting it with countless bits of stone.

(Empowered, Extended Range Aetheric Telekinetic blast, 33=48-15 bludgeoning damage)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 16, 2022)

Mirenia moves into position shortly afterwards, knowing that they'd have only a short amount of time to try and land a serious blow. Knocking several arrows, she sings her song and fires at the beast but can't manage to score and serious blows.

(Full Attack, +1 attack with Fervor, Arcane Strike as a Swift Action. All miss!)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2022)

The Black Magga feels insulted and moves foward, slowly, to meet you. Her body is not meant to dwell on land. When speaks, sickly green vapor comes from her mouth, covering everyone in front of her with her breath. Her voice drives discordant thoughts into your mind through the mist.

Words. As old as the world itself.

*"Ulmaggoavuk dare avo aavavack ij greaav ni... Lat crieuk liwo zakhum avhe ukkar!"
*​
*Spoiler*: _Abyssal_ 



_"Maggots must learn their place... Your minds will break under my might!"_




...

And every single one of you in the cloud resist her attack. Her head pulls back in disbelief. 

*"NAR-KALEAH!"*​
*Spoiler*: _Abyssal_ 



"IMPOSSIBLE!"





*ROUND 2*
Halfling 24
Sumara 21
Mirenia 21
BLACK MAGGA 18
*Addo 13
Rose 12
Gorrendux 7*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 17, 2022)

Confident Iomedae's vision rests upon him, Addo advances confidently, calling upon his mistresses divine favor as he advances on the true evil before him.  He swings hard, but the hide is too tough for his sword to strike through.

Swift: Divine Fervor
Move: Advance
Attack: 28


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2022)

Gorrendux's spell doesn't manage to affect the monster's magical wards. Rose sends her arrows again, striking in the same spot twice. The holy power imbued in the arrowheads sting deeply through Black Magga's hide making her reel back in pain. 


Abyssal:* *"No! THIS CANNOT BE! I'M IMMORTAL! MOTHER! GIVE ME STRENGTH!"**

But one answers her call... Lamashtu's eyes are not the only ones upon this fight today. She cannot risk getting involved and provoking other gods to intervene as well. The result of this fight will mark you, whether you win or lose. 

Feeling herself abandoned and in mortal peril, Black Magga's tentacles flail rapidly preparing to move. Her head turns to look back at the main body of water of the river and the lake to see how far they are. It is clear she will try to escape at the first opportunity when her turn

*ROUND 3
Halfling 24
Sumara 21
Mirenia 21*
BLACK MAGGA 18
Addo 13
Rose 12
Gorrendux


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 17, 2022)

The halfling clasps his hands together, the rippling force around him increase for a moment and a large and sharp bit of rubble soars up by him, again blue energy wraps around it and with a look of concerted effort he sends it sailing at the tentacle beast.  The effort of it seems to leave him exhausted, drooping slightly mid-air though the force rippling around him seems only to have increased.

Gather energy as move, attack 34, damage 42=57-15.
Halfling gains 2 burn (up to 40 nonlethal).


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2022)

The blow impacts Black Magga who lets out a loud screech of pain as it kills... and at the same time a ray of lightning comes down from the sky making it explode spectacularly, and the blinding flash bathes you all with energy.

Pieces of the monster rain from the sky...

You have achieved a feat of legend. And the gods have witnessed it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 17, 2022)

Addo shies back as the bolt of divine energy strikes, staggering for a moment at the nearness of the gods.  Once he recovers his gaze looks about, to the temple and those it sheltered, his party, and the rest of the flood ravaged village.  Was everyone all right?


****

With the beast dead, the halfling slowly floated down towards the ground.  He extends his left hand and a short staff floats over to it from where it had been discarded earlier.

As he sets down on the ground he props the staff under his left armpit, leaning heavily on it.  The invisible forces buffeting him continue for a moment but he closes his eyes and they fade away, his right arm drops limply to his side as they do.

He limps closer to the temple and it is clear that his left leg is twisted and stiff, unable to bear weight easily. "Careful," he says to those assembled.  "There could be more of them, a pack of them might be rough for me to deal with."  His voice is ragged and strained and he looks somewhat beaten from exertion.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2022)

The townsfolk take a moment to come out, still affected by the shock of seeing this legendary monster.  The people at the temple are mostly unharmed. Mayor Shreed stumbles out and rushes to you.

"By Erastil! You slayed it! You saved us!! I can't believe it! Are you alright? Do you need some help?"

At the mention of more of them from the halfling, he pales. "As far as I know there's only one Magga. So I would hope we are safe... for the time being. Black Magga was supposed to dwell on Storval Deep, on the other side of the dam, not here. This deluge makes me fear the dam has broken! I saw some ogre bodies being dragged away by the river before she showed up. I wonder if they are related."

Knowledge engineering checks.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2022)

Mayor shreed adds. "I don't understand. The level of the dam would control itself. Every other decade when we had great storms and the water of the lake raised, some enormous hatches open and lets the water flow without this level of destruction. We have never gotten to check there directly because a clan of trolls have lived there since we recall."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 17, 2022)

"All in a days work I suppose," the halfling says smugly.  "Wasn't what I was in town for, but what kind of hero would I be to abandon you all?"

"Ogres up steam are a start at least, I figure I'll head in that direction in the morning," he glances at the waterlogged town.  "Though I doubt much rest will be found."

Addo steps forward.  "I'm not sure this is the worst of it, a major levee burst would wipe the town off the map, and it wouldnt stop here, anything downriver is at risk."  His weary voice is a touch grim and he does what he can to avoid alerting the citizens.  "If that's the case we need to get moving.  Secure what we can and get a construction team in place for repairs."


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 18, 2022)

"First ogres, then a sea monster, now trolls? What curse has befallen this land?" Gorrendux grumbles. He turns his attention to the Halfling and introduces himself and the rest of the PCs. "Well done out there, helping the town," Gorrendux says to the Halfling and asks him his name.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2022)

Mayor Shreed nods. "These are dark times indeed... Were you able to contact the Fort? Commander Lamatar and the Black Arrows?"


"I'll get a team together as soon as possible. We just need to assess to the town's buildings and set up something for the affected families... at least it appears no one has died. All thanks to you!"

Legendary Rewards:
Everyone gets full hd for their hp retroactively starting now. 
Two free feats you qualify for.
You also recover the hero point you spent.

Inside the biggest lump of guts left behind by Magga you find a stomach sack with and assortment of gems of various sizes... diamonds, sapphires, rubies, emeralds. A total of 114,000 gp in gems.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 18, 2022)

"Jowrick Stillstride," the halfling says.  "You've probably heard of the many adventures of Jowrick the Amazing or Jowrick the Swift," the weary tone fading from his voice immediately as he broaches his favorite topic of conversation.  "And, well, what kind of hero would I be if I didn't step in?  It was brave of you and yours to try and step in as well."


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 18, 2022)

"Er, a pleasure to meet you, Jowrick," Gorrendux says to the Halfling. He opts not to mention that he's never heard of him before. He continues praising the Halfling on a job well done.

Turning to Mayor Shreed, Gorrendux says, "Regarding Fort Rannick..." the Half-Orc's eyes dart here and there. "I think it best we confer in private, away from the crowds. Let's attend to the citizenry first then meet." Gorrendux - who has not consumed any of his five 5d6 channels today! - will try to encourage injured townsfolk into clusters, then emit wave after wave of healing goodness.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2022)

Every able person in the town comes out to either gawk at the body of Black Magga or help around with the injured. The first floor of the temple is still flooded to the ankles, it will certainly take a while to clean, but other than that everyone who needs it gathers around the cleric. Mayor Shreed himself is a cleric with some experience as is able to finish any stragglers. 

Once that's done, Shreed motions you to the back of the temple if you wish to speak with him privately about what you have found in the fort...


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 19, 2022)

After seeing to the townsfolk, and if everyone else is ready, Gorrendux will join the Mayor at the temple's rear to discuss what we learned at Fort Rannick.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 19, 2022)

After the excitement of the Black Magga being fought and defeated is set aside, Mirenia calls for the Lyrakien from before. "Sonder? *Sonder*, it's okay to come out now, it's safe," she calls, her voice beckoning to the azata. "Now, what were you saying before about Mistress Myriana and Whitewillow? Something about a sickness affecting her?" she asks. "Could you lead us to her location? We'd surely like to look into this as well, with things at the Fort settling down..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 19, 2022)

The halfling hobbies after the cleric bantering on.  "We've got more pressing concerns with the dam than the fort.  The fort has already claimed one group of fools that went out there to investigate.  As long as the ogres stay put behind the walls they can wait to be cleaned out later!"

****

Once he was sure the village was secure for the moment Addo left the others to arrange the next steps, he trusted them more than enough to know things would be handled.

Instead he gazes at the spot where the Black Magga stood minutes before.  Contemplating the battle and what it might mean.  The gods sought fit to secure their victory today, but what did that mean they had in store?


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2022)

Hidden Nin said:


> After the excitement of the Black Magga being fought and defeated is set aside, Mirenia calls for the Lyrakien from before. "Sonder? *Sonder*, it's okay to come out now, it's safe," she calls, her voice beckoning to the azata. "Now, what were you saying before about Mistress Myriana and Whitewillow? Something about a sickness affecting her?" she asks. "Could you lead us to her location? We'd surely like to look into this as well, with things at the Fort settling down..."


Sonder pops up from a floating basket passing by and gasps in relief.

"WHOA! That was scary!!"

They fly back to Mirenia's shoulder. "Yes, Lady Myriana is in trouble. She's broken in many ways and her grief and anger are affecting the Shimmerglens. Nothing I did worked.... but if you killed Black Magga, I'm sure you could do something to help her! And yes, I can lead you to her!" Sonder nods cheerfully but then hesitates. "There's one thing tho. The spirits around Whitewillow are restless like her heart. It will try to keep us out."

They seem to shrink further.  "Also... if the skull dam is truly about to break, that would sweep the Shimmerglens away. Nothing will be left standing! That's waaaaay too much water!"



WorkingMoogle said:


> The halfling hobbies after the cleric bantering on.  "We've got more pressing concerns with the dam than the fort.  The fort has already claimed one group of fools that went out there to investigate.  As long as the ogres stay put behind the walls they can wait to be cleaned out later!"


"Master Stillstride, as it happens, these are the group that went to investigate. I assume they bring news about what has transpired there."

Assuming you give him a detailed account of the events and that there's practically only 3 people left at the Fort (one which is not even a Black Arrow herself), and the mention of the list of names of people marked with the Sihedron rune as sacrifices by Lucrecia, Mayor Shreed pales.

"Goodness gracious... if that is true," his eyes glance at the half flooded town. "I saw ogre bodies floating with the rising waters. Do you think it could be related? That they are looking to break the dam and claim all those souls?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 19, 2022)

Jowrick considers the mayor's words a moment then looks at Gorrendux and the others before coming to the obvious conclusion.  "Must have split their forces then?  Most of the ogres at the fort left to the dam to cause chaos there?"

He ponders, "I'd believe an ogre would break the dam just because it's there.  But you say they had a planned list of sacrifices?  Ogres ain't exactly the planning type."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2022)

"This is not just any dam, Master Jowrick. Skull Crossing is perhaps one of the biggest Thassilonian structures left standing in Varisia... It has withstood the passage of time for a reason. If they have truly wanted to weaken it, they must have been toiling at the stone for weeks...!" 

"The trolls who lived at the dam weren't usually a direct problem for us, except for the curious explorers who got too close... "


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 19, 2022)

The halfling snorts and shakes his head.  "Keep ogres focused on a boring task for weeks?  Not likely."  He pauses to consider.  "I think it's more likely this ancient dam has just worn with time.  A group of ogres probably chucked some heavy rocks at it and happened upon a weak spot."

"Still, they might make a sport of it and that won't do.  I'll be happy to go take care of any that didn't go for a swim.  Seems close to why I came in the first place and easier to report 'I took care of all the ogres' when I get back."

He slumps slightly on his crutch and gazes in the direction the water came from a moment before finishing.  "How far a trip is it?  A night sleep might be in order before dealing with a score of ogres and trolls."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2022)

"About half a day of a walk from here. You would need to take the same road that leads to the Fort... but instead of taking the fork west into the mountain, you continue on following the old path north," Mayor Shreeds explains but he's starting to have second thoughts on the newcomer.

"Resting sounds like a sensible thing to do. You have been fighting and traveling all day... and even if you leave now, you would arrive at the dead of night to the dam. I guess some of you might fare better than others in darkness. Better to come at your best."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 19, 2022)

Mirenia listens to the azata thoughtfully, then nods. "I understand," she responds slowly. "My friends and I will look into this then. We won't let your warning be all for nothing. My name is Mirenia, follower of Desna. Perhaps our meeting was destined?" she questions with a faint smile.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 19, 2022)

While the others discuss business Addo replays the final moments of the battle in his mind, retracing his steps casually, shield and sword stowed away.

He moved forward to meet the titanic creature as it advanced on the party.

Step left.  Right.  Throw shield up to reach the gigantic maw, keep it from biting the aged aasimar in half, if not swallowed whole.

The force of the impact breaking his stride, forcing the man to pivot, deflect the bite to empty air.

And then push forward, strike on the step, cut deep into the hide and open a true wound.

Except it hadn't.   His minds eye remembered clearly, the sword striking true but bouncing off the ancient evil's thick hide.

Something itched at him.  As if just out of sight of his memory.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 20, 2022)

The songstress makes her way towards the carefully treading aasimar as she watches him his thoughtful movements, raising a hand to reveal a small coin for *Addo*. "Copper for your thoughts?" she asks somewhat glibly. "You seem rather pensive."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 20, 2022)

Addo returns to the present in his thoughts with a warm smile for the bard.  "Pensive is probably the right word," he says, his warm voice still throwing off touches of his thoughts.

"Being honest I'm not sure, " he muses.  "We lived, which is certainly cause for celebration against such a foe, but I can't help but think I am missing something."

"It is an odd itch," the aged priest confides.  "But I suspect that old as I am the world yet has ways to show me as foolish."  He chuckles to show his depreciation as kindness, not angst.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 20, 2022)

"Things missed make for interesting lessons later on, no?" she suggests, attempting to infuse some cheer into aasimar's observations. "That was unlike any other thing we've faced. I've never felt my heart so acutely, not even when facing Nualia or Malfeshnekor." She shrugs amicably, though a relaxed take might be the only way a follower of Desna could take things. "We came out of it with more allies than we went into it with. If there are lessons yet to learn, we'll find them in good company."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 20, 2022)

The older man chuckles politely, "aye, there's that.  We lived and saved others, I won't ask for more than that."  He gives the mental ghost of Black Magga one last glance before turning back to Mirenia, "it will be dark soon, let's see what we can do to make ready while the light lasts.  It will be a chill night for the people flooded from their homes."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 20, 2022)

"Fair enough, on all counts. I actually ended up doing a fair bit of thinking after that battle myself," she admits. "And I came to the conclusion... I'm not nearly as skilled as you or Sumara with a blade. It may be time to play to my strengths," she says with a laugh, marching off to see what she can do to help with those displaced in the meantime.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 20, 2022)

"I doubt many can match Sumara's skill," Addo concedes.  "I suppose that's where my thoughts are.  Iomedae has provided many blessings, over my long life."  He pauses pondering before continuing, "I wonder if perhaps I learn the wrong lessons from them."


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2022)

The party helps around the town with what you can, setting up tents, moving supplies, bed rolls and blankets. Thankfully, most of the houses and the school itself seem to be in good enough condition that will require just a few things to fix the damage from the river. Furniture and similar belonging are a total loss tho. At the very least the rain has finally stopped.

Through the night Mayor Shreed manages to secure payment for the items you acquired at the Graul's Farm and the Fort. 

From loot 39,699.49 gp (or 7939.89 gp for everyone except Jowrick)
19,000 gp in black magga gems for each (including Jowrick)

Here are some stuff you weren't able to sell yet:
5 potions of CSW
2 potion of CMW (assuming you want to keep them for emergency)
Ring of animal friendship 10,000gp
+1 human bane ogre hook (large) 8348
+1 keen dagger [CL 3] 8302
Wand of vampiric touch (33 charges) [CL 5] 7425


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 20, 2022)

The halfling Jowrick rises looking only slightly refreshed from the night's rest.  Deep lines are set under weary eyes and even his limping gait would be more fitting someone moderately beat than merely a rough night's sleep.

He collects his share of spoils with only a few comments about his graciousness in sharing the spoils of his kill before addressing the party more directly.

"You there, you're the hirilings of Magnimar yes?  The 'Heroes of Sandville' or whatever it was?"  His voice is a touch rough hut he continues without pause.  "Admirable, I'm sure.  And I heard you lived through a skirmish with a few ogres at the fort?"

"I'm guessing you're going to continue here?  Best we combine efforts, I'll try and keep you alive when the bulk of the fighting hits but be sure to know your limits."  Obvious bitterness enters his voice as he finishes, "people get hurt if you don't."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 20, 2022)

Mirenia sleeps well for the most part, being used to having to rough it in tents while traveling by this point in her life. She rises and eats with a morning prayer and dance to Desna to guide her before meeting with the others in short order. 

Upon meeting Jowrick properly, there's a lot of blank stares and glances towards the other party members as she takes in the man's unique demeanor with as polite a facade as she can manage. "We appreciate the offer of help, Mr. Jowrick," she says in a clipped tone.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 21, 2022)

The halfling nods as if this were exactly the answer he expected.  "Good, good, too many young adventures think they have nothing to learn from others," he says obliviously. "Keep up the good attitude and you'll go far."

That settled Jowrick readies himself to leave.  He closes his eyes in a moment of concentration and invisible bands of force begin to ripple at his clothes and hair, after a moment his limp right hand raises and he looks at it, giving it a few stiff, almost experimental movements.  Once seemingly satisfied he lifts a few inches into the air, casually holding the short stick he previously leaned on in his left hand.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2022)

You follow the road north, crossing the bridge to the western shore of the Skull River and continue following it instead of going into the mountain when you find the fork that leads to Fort Rannick. The weather is good for a change, the sun appears to shine on your recent accomplishments, warming you from the chill of the autumn morning. 

Soon, the river bends and allows you to see the dam in its entirety pass the line of trees...

Spanning the great breadth of the gorge is Skull's Crossing. The massive 300ft tall wall of stone holds back the waters of the Storval Deep - But only just. Thousands of skulls have been carved into the dam’s face, with five larger ones decorating the middle length. The easternmost of these immense skulls is all but hidden by a steady flow of cascading water pouring through what appears to be a recent break in the dam. For now, the ancient dam seems to be holding its own against the Storval Deep, but unless these rains end soon, the recent flood looks to be but a minor precursor to a catastrophic disaster.

From what Mayor Shreed had explained to you, you surmise the mouths acted as floodgates should the waters of the Storval Rise ever flow too high. 

You can tell there's a narrow stone stairway, its edge decorated with hundreds of poles bearing the skulls of many different animals and a few humanoid ones. The stair wind up to a cave mouth near the western rim of the dam itself.

In the ten minutes it takes you to approach the stairs, the sky turns cloudy and gray and it's starts to rain again...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 21, 2022)

Jowrick entertains the group with stories of his many exploits as they travel (perform: oratory 10!).

When they arrive he says, "ah, we're here.  I'll check things out."  With that he fades from view and floats forward invisibly checking for traps or ambushes.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2022)

Jowrick floats silently as a photon traversing the dark tapestry among the stars. 

He notices the steps of the stairway are particularly big... as if they had been intended for large or bigger creatures. It is only a DC10 climb for most medium creatures. The second to last step has crumbled down which would make it a DC15 climb to get to the entrance of the cave. A slip would mean falling some 200ft to the side of the cliff. The sides of the cave have been carved with symbols or letters...

GIANT

*Spoiler*: __ 



The symbols are a warning to other giant clans. It denotes the dam as territory of the "Grazul and the Skulltaker trolls" with added threats of eating any trespassers that dare crossing this threshold.




Jowrick can hear grave two voices arguing somewhere inside the cave. 

The rain makes it difficult to tell what's going on at the top of the dam at the moment.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2022)

Jowrick moves closer and sees a short passageway that ends in a small alcove,  he can't quite see what's beyond the bend but the voices seem to come from there.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 21, 2022)

Jowrick will return to the party and let then know what he's seen.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 22, 2022)

On the way there Mirenia listens politely to Jowrick's tales, and even offers musical accompaniment in the form of melodies from her flute as well as Ghost Sound to assist. Throughout this time, she weaves in the magic of *Triple Time* to empower the speed and movement of the group... including Jowrick. She seems thoughtfully amused by his exploits. Once they reach the dam proper and he reports back, Mirenia glances silently at Sonder, pursing her lips.

"With careful steps we should be able to make it up," she says slowly. "I can hold a tune to lead. We can do this," she says steadily.

(Mirenia uses *Inspire Competence* to help the party along.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2022)

Moving things a bit forward. Jowrick helps the rest up to the entrance of the cave. The sound is enough at least attract the attention of whoever is inside. 

"
UH? WhAt is tHaT nOisE?" You hear both voices asking at the same time, you would need giant/orc/goblin to understand what he's saying. They talk a weird version of giant. Addo only has a chance to move to the front line,  before a lumbering giant with two heads approaches At the first sight of intruders one of the heads roars "
I tAKe HEadS to skULLtakErs!" and the head other continues: "
ThEy hAPpy I bRInG moRe aND fOrGIve!"

Knowledge Nature 
DC 16 It's an ettin! Ettins are giants with two heads who are vicious and unpredictable. They are able to roll twice for perception, which makes them good guards and sentries.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 22, 2022)

*Round 1 
Rose 25*
Ettin 22
Gorrendux 21
Sumara 14
Jowrik 11
Addo 10
Mirenia 9

@Cardboard Tube Knight Rose is up!


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2022)

"OW OW OW!!" One of the heads complains. "I EAT YOU FIRST ELF GIRL!" the other head yells as the giant approaches and raises both flails against her with force.  



*Round 1*
Rose 25 (-23hp)
Ettin 22
*Gorrendux 21
Sumara 14
Jowrik 11
Addo 10
Mirenia 9*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 23, 2022)

Mirenia grimaces not because of being faced with the giant, but rather due to how all three of its heads mangle the languages of Orc, Goblin, and Giant when mashed together like that. "Careful, they've got canny vision," she says. Drawing her flute, she places it to her lips and begins a new song to inspire and empower the group forward.

(Mirenia activates Inspire Courage as a Move Action and casts Cultural Adaptation on herself as a Standard Action. Taking 10 on Knowledge Nature check with Loremaster for a 16.)


----------



## Bird Masked (Sep 23, 2022)

Sumara was blessedly ignorant of whatever the hulking beasts were saying. She gave Mirenia a wink as she rushed past and hurled herself between Rose and Addo with wild abandon.

The first swing came in hard and furious, but she sidestepped at the last moment and jabbed the blade of her estoc against the haft of the whistling flail. There was an eye-watering twist, a step, and Sumara lunged into a _pose _that could have been ripped straight from the pages of a sword manual and left half a length of blade shuddering in the beast's side. The second swing was descending, but her buckler came up and she batted the ettin's weapon away for good measure.

Having left one gore dribbling hole in its side already, she planted and thrust for...well not the heart, she wasn't entirely sure where that might be. But the chest was always a good guess, and a nice meaty sort of target. Next to the ettin she looked particularly small, but it was a marvel what nearly five feet of steel formed for a single purpose could accomplish, and the vicious point of the squared off blade punched in deep, hard, and fatal.

"Think they saw that one coming?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 23, 2022)

Mirenia gapes (momentarily) as the half-elf darts forward to engage the giant, but doesn't respond immediately to the swashbuckler's question. "I'm not dignifying that with a response but..." She considers. "They seem organized. It's smart to put an Ettin as your first line of defense. I wonder if the rest of the clan is similarly organized."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 23, 2022)

Jowrick nods with reserved approval at Sumara's sequence.  "Well done, nice and clean.  Keep it up, you'll become accomplished in no time!"

Then he floats over to Rose and hovers up to her eye level.  "You," he says with contempt.  "Are an archer.  This," he pauses to tap her bow, "is a bow.  Stay back behind the others.  You might live long enough to learn something."


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 23, 2022)

Gorrendux chuckles. "She knows she is an archer, but *Rose* knows no fear. She's a tough one, she can take a few hits from a brute," he says while casting _Cure Light Wounds_ on her. He *restores 19 hit points to Rose*.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 23, 2022)

The halfling shakes his head.  "Making excuses is only setting yourselves up for problems when they happen.  Better to learn while you have the chance."  His normally sharp tone is again colored with bitterness.

"I'll scout farther ahead, I'd suggest you clean up here and form ranks."  He again fades from view before heading to scout onward.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 23, 2022)

Mirenia watches blankly as Jowrick fades from view and scouts ahead, glancing at the others thoughtfully. "I hope I'm not alone in assuming this is a temporary alliance," she says. "How should we plan to phrase our amicable split after this partnership has exhausted its value?"


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2022)

Looking further in, the air in this forty-foot-high cave is thankfully freshened by a brisk breeze whistling through from the north, yet the dozens of mostly eaten firepelts, deer, and even a few humans heaped along the walls fill the room with a stomach-turning stink.

The ettin keeps his treasure in a disorganized heap near his collection of sleeping furs in the northeastern area of the cave. The loot consists of 693 gp; 1,240 sp; a velvet pouch containing six 100 gp pearls; a phylactery of positive channeling; and an ivory scroll tube inset with strips of jade (itself worth 300 gp) that contains a scroll of cone of cold, a scroll of hold monster, and a scroll of telekinesis... as well as a number of old humanoid bones. 

The upper passage leads to the western edge of the dam's wall. 

The upper walk of Skull’s Crossing is relatively clear of rubble, though a three-inch layer of water has pooled across much of its surface. Here and there, sections of the dam’s surface have crumbled away, although this damage appears relatively old. A tower of skull-shaped domes sits at the center of the dam’s walk. To the north surge the choppy waters of the Storval Deep, while to the south, the slope of the dam’s face drops away nearly three hundred feet to a muddy lake below.

From here, the rain barely lets you see several figures of ogres working exhaustibly hammering the stone of the damn as one of the ogre fighters urges them on.

DC 20 Perception: 
In Giant: "KEEP WORKING OR BARL WILL USE YOUR CORPSE TO DO IT INSTEAD!" The fighter threatens. 

((From the cave to this part is about 300ft. Jowrick can get as close as he can but battle map starts at about 80ft from this group))

Rose (-4hp)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 23, 2022)

Jowrick returns and reports what he found, including numbers and distances.


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 23, 2022)

Mirenia nods & winks at *Mirenia* behind the Halfling's back as he leaves. When he returns, Gorrendux patiently hears him out. He loads his light crossbow to start shooting ogres.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 23, 2022)

Mirenia draws her weapon and flute, preparing to engage with the others.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 23, 2022)

The group moves with determination through the walk as the rain hits them. As you advance forward, you realize the southern edge of the stone is slippery with water and algae. ((Acrobatics DC12 or take 20d6 falling damage and swim checks and- yeah try not to fall)) 

The ogres notice you approach. The fighter grins. "Oh, look boys! Just what we needed to keep going! A SNACK!" 


Round 1
*Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
Sumara 16*
Ogre Fighter 16
Rose 15
Mirenia 4
Addo 2
Ogre 2


----------



## Ronnam (Sep 24, 2022)

Gorrendux uses his wand to cast _Bless_ on the party.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2022)

Jowrick misses his shot, while Sumara approaches the closest gnome.

The ogre fighter roars. "Let's see if the girl can fly!" She attempts to bull rush her and force her off the wall!

*Round 1*
Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
Sumara 16
Ogre Fighter 16
*Rose 15
Mirenia 4
Addo 2
Ogre 2*


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2022)

Sumara is pushed back closer to the edge of the wall! The ogre is... surprised. She felt that would be enough to push her off.

Addo strikes at the ogre on the other side.

*Round 1*
Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
Sumara 16
Ogre Fighter 16
*Rose 15
Mirenia 4*
Addo 2
Ogre 2


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 27, 2022)

Mirenia's gaze turns towards the ogre fighter, eyes narrowed. The bard begins to move closer to the melee at a slow pace, bringing her flute to her lips to start her song -- and weave a suggestion in Giant into the body of the essence of the spell.

_"We're clearly better equipped than your rabble. Perhaps you'll earn more if you turn on them and aid us?"_

(Mirenia begins Inspire Courage as a Swift Action and clears a charge on her Singing Steel attachment to Three Reasons to Live. She uses Suggestion on the ogre that attempted to bull rush Sumara as a Standard Action, and moves forward as a Move Action. DC 17 Will Save.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 27, 2022)

The ogre fighter shakes her head trying to resists the compelling words of Mirenia... and the bard feels they take hold in her mind. The ogre's grip on her weapon tightens. "Sounds good... " she glares to her side to the other ogre who gulps nervously.
"Oi! Stop playin'! You not gun turn on we, no?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2022)

Rose is going to take aim at the Ogre nearest to Addo and let loose two arrows imbued with holy energy. She's not quite sure why the one creature is talking with Mirenia, but she's going to avoid hitting it with any attacks for now.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2022)

The ogre B in front of Addo falls dead from Rose's arrows.
The ogre C in front of Sumara hesitates a bit, unsure if their boss is just trying to scare them. He decides to continue to attack Sumara but she's too nible for him.

The ogre E behind them tries to position himself closer to Sumara to reach her, but he provokes the ogre fighter and gets slashed across his chest. He yells in anger and attacks back but the fighter dodges with ease. 

"As always... PATHETIC!" she yells back at him with a grin. 

*Round 2
Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
Sumara 16*
Ogre Fighter 16
Rose 15
Mirenia 4
Addo 2
Ogre 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 28, 2022)

Jowrick continues floating in the back, concentrating his effort on one of the bits of broken dam, sending it sailing at Ogre C from a blindside sending the giant creature tumbling.

(Maybe dead?  Probably at least prone.)


----------



## soulnova (Sep 28, 2022)

The stone Jowrick sends with his telekinetic power crashes against the ogre C's head sending him slamming against the floor and sliding off the wall.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2022)

Gorrendux was about to shoot at the fighter, but thankfully he realizes the ogre is under Mirenia's magical influence and changes target to the ogre closest to Addo, but he's still up.

The fighter herself grins sadistically as she watches the other ogre body tumble down the dam wall and splash into the water below. Her attention turns to the ogre she had hit last time. "See! I don't need any of you!"  Before he can complain... she decapitates him and laughs. She gives a 5ft step towards the remaining ogre.

"Oi! Wait! What you doin'!??"


*Round 2*
Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
Sumara 16
Ogre Fighter 16
*Rose 15
Mirenia 4
Addo 2*
Ogre 2


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Sep 30, 2022)

Addo takes careful measure of the ogre, resisting the instinct to rush his attack.  He moves in, his mind's eye carefully observing his opponent's defense.  Mid-strike he pivots, sword changing angle of attack and he drives a slash in just below the ogres ribs.  Tightly focused but deep, the narrow cut deals fatal internal damage, dropping the ogre before it has a chance to counter.

He then turns and steps in to the ogre fighter, knowing well magics of the mind tend to backfire once they wear off.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 30, 2022)

Mirenia continues her song as she surges towards the ogre fighter just as her magic dies down, drawing her blade and slashing at it with a sonorously enhanced slash.

(Move Action to get into position and draw longsword, Swift Action for Arcane Strike, Standard Action to do the striking.)

*#Inspired Masterwork Charge*: 1d20 (12) + 12 *Total*: 24
*#Damage*: 1d8 (*1*) + 5 *Total*: 6


----------



## soulnova (Sep 30, 2022)

The fighter grins seeing Addo cut down the last ogre. "Hahaha, he was always useless. Now... about that reward, I want many golds and jewels! And a nice hat!" she demands threatening.  She sees Mirenia closing by with sword out. "YOU LITTLE-!" the ogre slashes down but misses barely. Mirenia manages to cut her.



*Round 2*
Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
Sumara 16
Ogre Fighter 16 (-6 hp)
*Rose 15*
Mirenia 4
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2022)

Rose takes her time to bring the arrow out and takes careful aim, releasing at the last second and sending two arrows against the ogre. They sting her deeply. 

"YOU'LL PAY FOR THIS! NO ONE BETRAYS MALAG!"

*Round 3
Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
Sumara 16*
Ogre Fighter 16 (-37 hp)
Rose 15
Mirenia 4
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2022)

Gorrendux uses his longspear to attack the ogre and Jowrick gathers his power, hurling another bunch of stone towards the fighter. She grunts in pain, glaring back at you. She's looking rough.

*Round 3*
Gorrendux 21
Jowrick 17
*Sumara 16*
Ogre Fighter 16 (-79hp)
Rose 15
Mirenia 4
Addo 2


----------



## soulnova (Oct 2, 2022)

The Ogre's fury had in her sights, but Sumara steps closer and with two strikes of her estoc, the ogre collapses.

Combat Over

K.Engineering DC15 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Thankfully, you stopped the ogres before they damaged this side of the dam. It would require fixing and reinforcement but it should hold for a while as long as no other damage is done to it and the water level is lowered. Finding the mechanisms of the wall is essential now.




Beyond this battlefield, you can see the middle structure you assume might house the controls of the floodgates. Emulates a pile of carefully stacked skulls. You see two large double doors in this side where the skull mouths are. The northern doors that lead into this structure appear to have been destroyed and hastily repaired recently. The “windows” into the structure are in fact the eye sockets; they’re 5 feet in diameter and 10 feet off the ground. It’s a DC 10 Climb check to scramble up to one of them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2022)

Addo inspects the damage.  "Things should hold for now," he says cautiously.  "Assuming we can open the gates and relieve the pressure."

****

Jowrick nods seemingly approving of the group's performance.  "Better," he says with little enthusiasm.  "Keep vigilant though, this was a small group, and even by their own standard not terribly skilled."  He gestures at the fallen ogre fighter before fading from view again to scout ahead.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 2, 2022)

Mirenia's song dies down as the ogre fighter is taken out, and she slowly lowers her longsword before stowing it with a deep breath. "We need to find the mechanism as soon as possible now," she says, nodding in agreement with Addo, barely paying any mind to Jowrick. "Is everyone alright?" she asks the other Heroes of Sandpoint.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2022)

Jowrick flies up to the windows. The first set, right in front of you, leads to a large chamber with high ceilings. The walls of this room are thick with green ropy fungus that hangs down over several windows, almost like curtains. Several large nests made of the stuff cover the floor.

Moving to the other windows to what would be the central chamber. Piles of rubble dominate this large room, along with bits of flesh, broken weapons, splashes of blood, and a few dead ogres that have been torn limb from limb. Wind and rain howl through circular openings to the north (where you are). Puddles of water have collected on the floor. Thick sheets of ropy green fungus grow along the walls here, winding in through the windows and through numerous cracks in the domed ceiling thirty feet above; behind the fungal vines, the walls are decorated with hundreds of skull-shaped carvings.

Other than the sound of the rain, it's quiet here... it would appear the place is empty, but Jowrick's eye adjust quickly to the darkness inside and notices that behind the curtains of vines and between the bodies of the ogres, there are four trolls in hiding. They are waiting for something.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 3, 2022)

Jowrick returns to the others and reports.  "Trolls," he says to start.  "And surprisingly disciplined ones.  Never heard of a troll for training, so either there's magic at work or there's something in there that truly terrifies them."

"And fungus," he adds.  "Could be harmless or it might be toxic.  I suppose it could kill ogres but not trolls?"  He shakes his head at the sort of mystery the world would never truly reveal.

"Better to lure them out here, I'd think?  Nice choke point and maybe takes the chance of poisonous fungus off the table.  For now, at least."


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 3, 2022)

"I like that idea, *Jowrick*," Gorrendux says with a nod. "That fungus sounds concerning. Since we're going to try for a bottleneck, I could cast Protection from Evil on whoever is in the front line."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 4, 2022)

Mirenia listens carefully and then turns to Sonder, speaking to them softly. "We can lure them out," she says quietly. "Everyone get into position and then we can start," she explains, nodding to the Lyrakien that moves towards the windows to get ready.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 4, 2022)

((Soul mentioned there are boulders blocking the doors, unless someone has a trick to get a DC25 strength check our option is climb in the front window.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2022)

Indeed, the doors are blocked from the inside with boulders and rubble. It would require a DC25 Str check to open. Entering through the windows into the contiguos room (nest) is a DC10 climb check or just DC5 if you use a knotted rope.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2022)

Once the party is ready and the lure is set, Mirenia and Sonder work to set it up. Weaving through a series of dance steps to activate *Pageant of the Peacock*, she unfurls gracefully and casts *Raiment of Command* through the magic of her performance. *Cultural* *Adaptation* allows her to speak *Giant* as if a native to the... ogre subculture.

Then she attempts to disguise her voice and mannerisms to imitate the ogre she'd just met, howling in laughter at the door. She throws her voice slightly so that it carries, appearing to come in from a distance. "Those damn humans! They killed all my damn workers!" she howls in Giant. "Oi! You lazy trolls, get out here!" she seethes at the door. "Help me finish this demolishin' and I split the loot wit you! No funny business or you get what the humans got! Or maybe you too cowardly to come out of your hole?!"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2022)

A moment passes... but the trolls remain silent for a while. Just when Mirenia thinks they won't respond, you hear...

_"Skulltakers masters of dam! Skulltakers kill more ogres if you come! Give ugly skulls to Grazul! Grazul happy! Come! Come and we kill!" _one of the trolls can be heard from the inside as his kin angrily shush him back into silence. 

It would appear these trolls and the ogres are enemies. Which explains the dismembered ogre bodies inside that Jowrick saw.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2022)

Mirenia listens for a moment, takes a breath, and recalibrates. "ALL OF YOUS COULDN'T KILL ME IF YOU TRIED, YOU DUMB GOOD FOR NOTHING MOLDY SCABS! THAT'S WHY YA HIDIN' IN THERE LIKE A BUNCH OF WEE HUMANS! YOU NOT EVEN GIANTS!" she shrieks in her best approximation of the ogre fighter's voice.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2022)

Mirenia hears the trolls mumbling taken back by her statement. 

_"Y-You-! That LIES!!"

"YEAH!"

"You stupid ogre!"

"WE MORE GIANTS THAN YOU!"

"You see!"_

Then you start to hear some grunting and rubble be moved out of the way.  _"You weak! Come and we show you!"_ You hear the challenge a few moments later. It would seem they cleared one of the North doors...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2022)

Jowrick gathers his power and uses it to ram the door...

But it doesn't budge. 

"HAH! See! Weak ogres! YOU NO COME!" The trolls can be heard inside laughing mockingly.

Jowrik rams the door a second time and it almost open. The trolls quiet. You can hear scrambling.

And finally, perhaps tired of waiting, Jowrick's telekinesis has enough power to blast both doors open.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2022)

The trolls were already waiting for the doors to open and one of them lumbers towards Addo and Jowrick. He tries to bite Jowrick, but his jaws close on air.

The other ogres old their ground at the moment.


Round 1
Trolls 16
*Addo 14
Sumara 12
Rose 11
Mirenia 9
Jowrick 8
Gorrendux 4*
Everyone is up


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2022)

Addo imbues his sword with fire and strikes at the troll. He shrieks in pain.

"IT BURNS! BURNS!" he screams even if the rain puts out the flames. Jowrick uses his telekinesis again to push him back.


Round 1
Trolls 16
Addo 14
*Sumara 12
Rose 11
Mirenia 9*
Jowrick 8*
Gorrendux 4*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2022)

Mirenia begins to Inspire Courage from the back of the group, placing flute to lips and beginning to play.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2022)

Gorrendux uses his longspear from afar, striking the troll under the ribs. 

"STOP POKING ME!" he roars in anger and pain.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2022)

Rose's arrows finish killing the troll. Thankfully, the fire from Addo's sword stopped it's regenaration and won't get up again. Sumara moves to defend Gorrendux with a defensive pose.


The other trolls approach yelling obscenities at you!

Two of them come to the door, but only one is able to fit to attack Sumara with his claws, failing to land a blow on her. The other troll, leaves your sight, but you can hear he opened a door.

*Round 2*
Trolls 16
*Addo 14
Sumara 12
Rose 11
Mirenia 9
Jowrick 8
Gorrendux 4*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 8, 2022)

Mirenia waits until Addo moves up before immediately striding forward to take his position in the cluster. She then stows her flute and continues to lay into the trolls in the voice of the ogre matron from before, hurling a number of obscenities along the way...

(Moving up as a Move Action and casting Blistering Invective as a Standard Action. Waiting to take the spot Addo is currently in before doing so. Rolled a 27 to beat their DC to resist demoralization, and DC 16 Reflex to avoid catching on fire and taking another 6 damage on their turn.)

*#Intimidation*: 1d20 (8) + 19 *Total*: 27
*#Fire Damage*: 1d10 (3) + 1 *Total*: 4
*#Burn Damage*: 1d6 (*6*) *Total*: 6


----------



## soulnova (Oct 8, 2022)

Addo steps forward and slashed down the troll in front of Sumara, bringing out a shriek of pain from the fire.

Jowrick readies a blast to the first one that comes closer.

Mirenia unleashes the fiery words, and manages to get the two trolls that she can see on fire. "She words!! THEY FIRE! AAUGHHHHH" 

*Round 2*
Trolls 16
Addo 14
*Sumara 12
Rose 11*
Mirenia 9*
Jowrick 8
Gorrendux 4*


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2022)

Gorrendux keeps attacking the troll in front of them. Sumara continues in a defensive pose.

*Round 2*
Trolls 16
Addo 14
Sumara 12
*Rose 11*
Mirenia 9
*Jowrick 8 (holding attack)*
Gorrendux 4


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2022)

Rose finishes off the troll in front of you. The one in the back is panicking as he caught on fire and uses a full round to roll on the ground to extinguish the flames while he shouts in anger.

"UUAAGGGHH! Their words are fire! Their swords too!"

The other troll is not so easily dissuaded. He comes from the window, squeezing through it and gets a blast of telekinetic force to the face readied from Jowrick... it snarls back trying to bit him off the air. (25 to hit for -11 damage)

Round 3
Trolls 16
*Addo 14
Sumara 12
Rose 11
Mirenia 9
Gorrendux 4
Jowrick 3*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 9, 2022)

Despite the direct hit the halfling stands mysteriously uninjured. "That all you got?"  He says with a smirk before punching the troll with a fist covered in swirling force.

Addo watches the newcomer arrive but holds his position readying to strike the next troll.  "Go," he suggests to Sumara.  "I've got this side covered."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 12, 2022)

Mirenia takes a defensive position. Gorrendux strikes at the closest troll that came out from the window and Sumara finishes him off.

The remaining troll roars in frustration. He's not on fire anymore but he knows he's at a disadvantage. He stands up and starts moving away from your line of sight, further into the building...


Round 4
Trolls 16
*Addo 14
Sumara 12
Rose 11
Mirenia 9
Gorrendux 4
Jowrick 3*

Everyone's up!


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 13, 2022)

"Before chasing this troll, let me see what the Lady of Mysteries might reveal." Gorrendux uses his _Remote Viewing_ ability to keep watching this retreating troll, and to try to catch a glimpse of what awaits us in this fungusy dam building...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2022)

As the heroes of Sandpoint take a pause, the troll flees. You can hear him opening doors and cursing. 

Combat over for the moment.

A careful glance of the fungus and vines reveals it doesn't seem to be any danger to yourselves. The bodies of ogres and trolls lying here were caused by violence, not sickness or poison.

Gorrendux enters his trance and sends his senses to the area troll is fleeing to. The psychic impression he gets from the spell is that of a dark damp place, the sound and feel of cold water running under your feet and a mountain of piled heads and skulls standing in front of you. Something evil lurks at the periphery of your mind eye, making the hairs on the back of your neck stand on end.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2022)

Jorwick closes his eyes a moment and focuses.  The invisible forces rippling around him grow more violent. And he himself looks more weary, as if the unseen forces tear at him but after a moment he nods and floats slightly higher.

"I'll go scout further, see if we're up against more than trolls."  Without response he fades from view to scout ahead.

(Jowrick takes 2 additional burn to his defense, back up to 17 temp hp regenerating 3/min up to 28.  Nonlethal is now 40)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2022)

Jowrick follows the route the troll left open for him. There's a series of small sections beyond this door, leading to a staircase spiraling down into the heart of the dam...


----------



## soulnova (Oct 13, 2022)

Jowrick takes a look at the side rooms in this floor that have been repurposed as "nest/sleeping quarters" by the trolls. He finds a small cache hidden under dirty animal skins and rubble.


The cache consists of a cracked emerald worth 400 gp, a bent gold comb that looks like a behir (with its legs comprising the comb’s teeth) with tiny pearls for eyes worth 850 gp, and a pair of lacy pink gloves of swimming and climbing that were too small and fancy for a troll to wear (always smell faintly of lilacs and never get dirty).

One of the other rooms has a collapsed wall leaving a treacherous gap overlooking the lake below. No signs of any other combatant in this level.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 13, 2022)

Jowrick will return the findings to the party before returning to the stairs to descend keeping a careful watch for threats.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2022)

You descend for what you feel might be 150ft. Through the light Addo carries you see old faded Thassilonic inscriptions and from what you can make out, they are hailing the might of the founder of the damn, Karzoug, the Runelord of Greed. 

This cold, damp room features a large pool in the floor, the edges of which are caked with pale yellow slime and fungus. The surface of the pool bears a similar film. Additional carvings of skulls decorate the walls here. To the south, an impressive mound of skulls—mostly from humanoids—lies heaped against the wall, where they partially block a large stone double door. The film of algae on top of the pool of water is foulsmelling and you can't see what's below... Additionally, there are four doors, two at each side of this chamber.


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 14, 2022)

Gorrendux casts _*Bless*_ on the party, then says, "I saw that pile of skulls in my vision. Something evil dwells here, ready to pounce upon us. Be at your ready."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2022)

Rose checks the floor for any traces left behind by the fleeing troll and finds a small trail of blood leading to the back of the room, to the southwestern door... which looks open. The ceiling here is 15ft high. 

What do you do?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2022)

A trident comes out of the water right at Jowrick as he flies towards the door in the back. It hits his side as a creature reveals itself from the pool. (Surprise round -23hp jowrick)


K. Nature DC 15
Scrag Troll: Dwelling in both fresh and saltwater, these cousins of the troll have the aquatic subtype and the amphibious special quality.

Initiative
Round 1
*Jowrick 26
Sumara 26*
Grazuul 22
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5
Gorrendux 4


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 15, 2022)

"These aquatic trolls, known as scrags, are basically the same thing as their land-based cousins. The differences are they swim really well, but on the flipside, their regeneration ability only works if they are in contact with water."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2022)

Jowrick retreats from the reach of the water troll.

Initiative
Round 1
Jowrick 26
*Sumara 26*
Grazuul 22
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5
Gorrendux 4


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2022)

Sumara moves within reach of the scrag, provoking an attack of opportunity and getting a bit of the trident on her shoulder. She moves to the side, alowing Addo a direct route. 

The scrag growls and brings down his trident again on her. This time, she parries and riposte's the first attack, but not wanting to use all her remaining penache soaks some more damage from the second attack.

Initiative
Round 1
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26
Grazuul 22
*Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5*
Troll 5
Gorrendux 4


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2022)

Mirenia rises her voice with a familiar crescendo. Addo steps closer, not provoking an AoO and strikes the troll. The sword sears part of his flesh. Rose sends arrows against it. 

"Your skulls will me MINE!" he yells and at the same time, the door behind Jowrick opens. The troll that had fled is on the other side. He squishes a bit through the door, reaching with his jaws towards the halfling... but the angle is awkward and he's unable to hit him.


Round 1
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26
Grazuul 22
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5
*Gorrendux 4*


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 18, 2022)

Eyeing the layout of the room, Gorrendux grins, grips his longspear tightly, and enunciates a prayer to Pharasma. "By the power of Pharasma, I hereby command thee foul creature!" Shifting to the language of Giant - in which Gorrendux is fluent - the Cleric shouts at the Scrag, "I COMMAND you to... *APPROACH*!" (*Willpower DC 16* to resist the _Command_ spell to approach Gorrendux as close as possible.)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> Eyeing the layout of the room, Gorrendux grins, grips his longspear tightly, and enunciates a prayer to Pharasma. "By the power of Pharasma, I hereby command thee foul creature!" Shifting to the language of Giant - in which Gorrendux is fluent - the Cleric shouts at the Scrag, "I COMMAND you to... *APPROACH*!" (*Willpower DC 16* to resist the _Command_ spell to approach Gorrendux as close as possible.)



Will save 22
Grazuul blinks, shaking his head and snarls. "YOU DON'T TELL GRAZUUL WHAT TO DO!!"

Round 2
*Jowrick 26
Sumara 26*
Grazuul 22
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5
Gorrendux 4


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 18, 2022)

Jorwick glowers at the newcomer and quickly looks between the troll and its aquatic counterpart before darting at the former.

He drives a tiny force-covered hand into the troll's massive torso.  The giant steps back more from surprise than damage only to find the halfling stuck tight, adding force in an attempt to bring the troll to the ground in a magical grip.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2022)

To the troll's surprise, Jowrick manages to grab at him, not trip him. "UH!? AAHHH!! GET IT OFF ME!"

Sumara continues her relentless attack against Grazuul, making him bleed profusely on the pool.  He growls and steps 5ft back, away from the fire of Addo's sword and attempts to trip sumara with his trident from afar. She is able to deflect the blow to the side and remains standing. 


Round 2
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26
Grazuul 22
*Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5*
Troll 5
Gorrendux 4


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2022)

Mirenia moves to provide support behind Jowrick. Addo hustles around the edge of the pool, getting a nasty hit from the scrag (Addo -23). It smiles.

Rose lets several arrows fly, striking Grazuul and making him fall back into the pool. "ARGH!"

"B-BOSS!!" The grappled troll tries to claw Jowrick off him but it's unable to do anything to him. 

*Round 2*
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26
Grazuul 22 
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5 (grappled)
*Gorrendux 4*


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 22, 2022)

Gorrendux moves to provide backup for Jowrick, and stabs at the Troll to the west.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2022)

The troll grunt in pain from Gorrendux's attack with his lonspear. "No fair! I bite your ugly face!"

*Round 3
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26*
Grazuul 22
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5 (grappled)
Gorrendux 4


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2022)

Addo looks on the body of the scrag in the water and gets the hunch that while Rose's arrow certainly fell him just a few seconds ago, he's not dead... He attempts to hit it with his flaming sword to finish the job, but he just stirs the water around, foul vapor raises from the pool.

*Round 3*
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26
Grazuul 22
*Rose 20*
Addo 15
*Mirenia 5*
Troll 5 (grappled)
Gorrendux 4


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 25, 2022)

The bard darts over to assist Addo in finishing Grazuul when she notices the Aasimar continuing to fight, her song ending on her blows.

(Move Action, Standard Action to Attack, Swift for Arcane Strike. Ending Bardic Performance at the end of her turn.)

*#Arcane Inspired Longsword*: 1d20 (11) + 10 *Total*: 21
*Result*: 1d8 (6) + 5 *Total*: 11


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2022)

Mirenia moves to assist Addo and strikes at Grazuul in the pool... his body goes limp.

Rose moves into the room and shoots at the pinned troll in the head, making him collapse on the floor... then suddenly, he starts to move again. "WAAH!" he yells still trying to get Jowrick off him, the arrow still logged into his skull.

*Round 3*
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26
Grazuul 22
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5 (grappled)
*Gorrendux 4*


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 27, 2022)

Gorrendux approaches the downed Aquatic Troll, and casts _Stone Shape_ on the stone blocks underneath it. The Cleric manipulates the stone to jut upward (earthbending!) such that the Scrag is lifted up out of the water, in hopes of negating its regeneration ability. "Stay down," he grumbles.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2022)

The floor is raised under Grazuul, his body leaving the cold waters of the pool. Sumara and Jowrick are up.

*Round 4
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26*
Grazuul 22
Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5
Troll 5 (grappled)
Gorrendux 4


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2022)

Jowrick snaps the troll's neck making him go limp again. Now that he got to witness it first hand (literally), he can tell the tremors he feels from the body are not death throes but the body attempting to regenerate the damage done.

Grazuul's body coils drying up rapidly and becomes still. 


*Round 4*
Jowrick 26
Sumara 26
Grazuul 22 (dead)
*Rose 20
Addo 15
Mirenia 5*
Troll 5 (grappled-Regenerating)
Gorrendux 4


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 28, 2022)

Without further procession Addo calmly walks over to the remaining troll and decapitated it after again summoning the holy flames of Iomedae to his sword.

"About time," the grappling halfling mutters.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2022)

The area is filled with silence after the battle.

Jowrick has a look of the area where the normal troll came from. This narrow chamber is empty save for a long, ten-foot-wide pool. The water looks as deep as the one in the main chamber. 

Perception DC20. There's a "pipe" connecting this area with the central pool. 

The doors on the east side on the main area are closed but unlocked. The mountain of skulls to the south seem to block a set of double doors. 

What do you want to do?


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 28, 2022)

Gorrendux will use a scroll to cast _Air Bubble_ on himself, and enter both pools to search them for loot, or anything else of interest. He'll cast _Detect Magic_ too to help in the search.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2022)

Gorrendux is able to retrieve the adamantine trident from the bottom of the central pool. He notices the pipe to the west chamber and also finds another one to the east chamber. While he does this, Jowrick confirms there are no traps on the doors before opening them.

Looking inside you see a pool of water sits against the wall to the west of this chamber, with a set of steps leading down into it along the pool’s east side. Opposite the steps is an alcove in which rises a fantastically detailed scale model of Skull’s Crossing. The five skulls along its face seem to be actual human skulls, the bone polished to a gleaming sheen.

Anyone entering this room?


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2022)

Addo and Jowrick enter the room to investigate the chamber and the model more closely. A second later, pincer comes out of the small pool shooting right for Addo's neck, closing around it* (-14 Addo and grappled)*. Something large with six bony legs and a sting comes out of the water... This chittering, scorpion-shaped monstrosity appears to be made of a hideous mix of chitinous limbs and human skulls.

*All creatures within 30 feet that can see a this creature must make a DC 18 Will save at the start of their turn in order to avoid becoming frightened for 1 round* as they are convinced that some of the heads affixed to the creature’s body as having once belonged to family, friends or allies. A creature that succeeds at the save is immune to the dread visage of this particular creature for 24 hours. This is a mind-affecting fear effect.


*Round 1
Sumara 27
Rose 15*
SCORPION?? 13
Jowrick 12
Gorrendux 11
Addo 10
Mirenia 10


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2022)

Sumara and Rose come around the corner to try to assist Addo, but at the sight of the dread visage of the creature, they turn around and book it.

With them gone, the scorpion focuses its attention on Addo. The sting isn't able to penetrate through his armor but now the grip on him tightens to a pin. 

*Round 1*
SCORPION?? 13
*Jowrick 12
Gorrendux 11
Addo 10
Mirenia 10*


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 30, 2022)

"Let Pharasma help you find your courage, friends!" Gorrendux casts _Remove Fear_ on *Rose*, *Mirenia*, and *Sumara*. ((This suppresses the fear effect on Rose and Sumara for 10 rounds. All three of you get +4 morale bonus vs. fear saves too.))

Then, longspear in hand, Gorrendux moves into the room, trying to flank the monstrosity with Addo. "Let's vanquish this evil, Addo!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2022)

Mirenia immediately begins her song in an effort to help free Addo. (Starting Symphony of the Elysian Heart as a Full Round Action.)


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2022)

That should free Addo from the grip of the creature. Sumara and Rose stop running, but Jowrick must still run away from the creature for a round.


*Round 1*
SCORPION?? 13
Jowrick 12
Gorrendux 11*
Addo 10*
Mirenia 10


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Oct 31, 2022)

Addo slips free from the scorpion's grasp and takes a defensive stance, calling upon Iomedae's divine shield as he strikes, focusing to find a hole in the creatures morbid armor.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2022)

Addo hits the carapace of skulls of the creature but some of the force of his blow is absorbed. (DR5/???)

Rose and Sumara move into the room to confront the creature. Sumara provokes an attack of opportunity and the scorpion strikes her in the shoulder... her movements become sluggish, but she positions herself flanking with Gorrendux as well.

The creature stops trying to strike Addo with the claw and uses it's sting on him. (-11hp and a Fort save vs poison 1 Dex damage). It turns around swinging to Gorrendux and Sumara with his claw, hitting Gorrendux with a powerful blow. (Sumara -13, Gorrendux -31) 

*Round 2*
Rose 
Sumara (-13hp -3 Dex, poisoned)
SCORPION?? 13 (-9)
*Jowrick 12
Gorrendux 11 (-31)
Addo 10 (-14, poisoned?)
Mirenia 10*


----------



## Ronnam (Oct 31, 2022)

Gorrendux grunts from the pain of the big beast's slam attack, shrugs it off. Gorrendux takes a 5-foot step, drawing up close to the skull-covered monstrosity. Emboldened by his faith that Pharasma protects him, he reaches out and lays a gloved hand on the monster's side and utters a quick prayer asking for insight. Suddenly, knowledge flows through his hand and body into his mind. Yanking back his hand, he says, "Careful, everyone. This creature is neither insect nor undead, but a construct. What kind of lunatic would create such a thing? So it's like a golem: don't even try mind control or stun attacks, and It's highly resistant to cold, magic, and weapons, unless your weapons are forged of adamantine. They're well known for snapping off the heads of their foes!" ((He shares all the information from the Lore Keeper check found in the Discord.))


----------



## soulnova (Oct 31, 2022)

Jowrick gets closer around the corner of the room and unleashes an powerful electric shock to the creature.

Addo strikes particularly well, even if his sword is still not doing full damage.


*Round 2*
Rose
Sumara (-13hp -3 Dex, poisoned)
SCORPION?? 13 (-50)
Jowrick 12
Gorrendux 11 (-31)
*Addo 10 (-14, poisoned?)
Mirenia 10*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2022)

Mirenia will use her second Singing Steel Charge to Swift Action Inspire Courage, Move action to enter the area, then Standard Action to attack the scorpion. The skull ripper swings at her with an attack of opportunity! Thankfully the damage is minimal (-9).

In its turn, the skull ripper attacks with its claws to Mirenia (-9) and Gorrendux, and manages to find an opening on Addo's armor with the sting again! (-7, fort save dc17)



*Round 3*
Rose
Sumara (-13hp -3 Dex, poisoned)
SCORPION?? 13 (-99)
*Jowrick 12
Gorrendux 11 (-31)
Addo 10 (-21, poisoned?)
Mirenia 10 (-18)*


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2022)

Addo brings down his sword managing to hit it in the right angle thanks to Gorrendux's blessing. Jowrick sends another elemental blast and it zaps the skull ripper making it fall on its side. The body lies on the steps at the edge of the pool.

*Combat Over.*

Opposite the steps is an alcove in which rises a fantastically detailed scale model of Skull’s Crossing. The five skulls along its face seem to be actual human skulls, the bone polished to a gleaming sheen. There are small runes carved around the edges of the bones.  The jaws of each can be pulled down like levers to reveal tubes leading into the wall... The complexity of this device is unlike anything you have seen before. 

What do you do?


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 3, 2022)

First things first, Gorrendux stands within 30 feet of anyone, and releases a healing channel of positive energy, *restoring 25 HP to each PC*. "We are cleansing this foul place of evil, but the toll is heavy."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 3, 2022)

Mirenia frowns as her strikes prove either too light or too slow to find purchase, but gives Addo a grateful nod when he strikes true, finally bringing the creature down. Gorrendux's healing afterwards is met with a steady smile and nod, before she turns her attention to the device. Shifting into the familiar stance and dance, she begins to meditate on the meaning of the device.

(Activating *Pageant of the Peacock* and taking 20 on *Engineering/Arcane* with Loremaster for a *32* each. Then weaving *Detect Magic* into her performance with Spellsong (mostly fluff): *36 on Spellcraft*.)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2022)

Gorrendux is baffled by the complexity of the synergy of the magic used here.

Mirenia is able to ascertain that the model has a strong transmutation aura... someone very very powerful created this intricate design. (CL20).

While it's obvious that these are some kind of control of the floodgates, she figures out that it can function automatically.  There's a sensor of the water level integrated into the runes that should activate the floodgates and keep it at a safe level. It matches what Mayor Shreed told you before: every dozen of years or so, the floodgates would open after great storms and release the build up without a catastrophic flooding like they just experienced. Something is wrong... and Mirenia quickly determines that the magic powering the inner mechanism is insufficient to function.

If you were to recharge the source in some way, it would immediately kickstart the process. She deducts the power source should be somewhere nearby...


----------



## soulnova (Nov 3, 2022)

Mirenia is taken back by the powerful transmutation aura of the dam. Thanks to the weeks of work with Professor Quink on the Thassilonic ruins under Sandpoint and Thistletop, she is able to recall that Skull Crossing is one of the few great intact Thassilonic structures left in Varisia, the other one being the Cyphergate in Riddleport. Curiously enough, what little is known of them indicate that both were created during the reign of _*Karzoug, The Runelord of Greed.*_ The tales say that when Karzoug first took over the throne of Xin-Shalast, his first act as a ruler was the quarrying of the slaver city of Malistoke, located in what you now know as the Storval Deep lake. The city was destroyed as the whole valley  supplied most of the stone for the countless Thassilonian cities and monuments of the ancient empire. When it finally was played out, Karzoug decreed that the Skull River should be dammed, and its waters cover the immense scar in his lands. As Runelord of Greed, you know his specialty must have been Transmutation magic, as each Sin in the Thassilonian *Sihedron Rune* represented a school of rune magic, and that he must have been one of, if not THE most powerful Transmuter of his era. Given the complexity of the magical energies in this device, Mirenia strongly suspects the dam was designed and enchanted by him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2022)

The strange device is complex enough that the closer anyone gets to it, the more uneasy Rose seems, shifting from side to side and gripping her bow down at her hip. She regards the control mechanism like someone might a dangerous animal, peeking over the others to see if it starts to do anything strange. 

After Mirenia explains it, the little bit that Rose does get, the bit that sticks with her is enough for her too try and communicate her thoughts on the matter. 

"This thing controls the water, like it's magic. If there's magic in there should we be this close to it?" 

It was one thing to pull a rope that makes a sound go off somewhere else, it's another thing entirely to see an unfathomable thing that can control the elements.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2022)

Addo and Jowrick clean the way of the door while Mirenia is analyzing the controls. A few minutes later the way is cleared.

This narrow chamber ends at two curved alcoves, one to the east and one to the west. Each alcove is enclosed by a dull iron portcullis. A winch next to each provides a way to raise or lower the gates. Beyond each portcullis a circle of runes glows with a faint green light on the floor. Inside the circle to the west is a pile of crimson ash, while inside the circle to the east is curled what appears to be a long-dead devil, its flesh taut and dry on its bones.

His feeble form rouses from his torpor to feebly reach for you, gasping in a raw whisper.

_"... release me... I beg of you... destroy the runes...dispel the circle... I cannot..."_

*K.Planes to identify what kind of fiend is this.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 4, 2022)

Rose has rolled way better than intended: 
*Knowledge Planes*: 1d20 (15) + 0 *Total*: 15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2022)

Addo points his sword at the fiend, as much instinct as anything else, but cautiously holds off on approaching for the moment.  He knew enough about magic to be wary of such circles.  While he tended towards mercy for those of the mortal world, he typically held no such reservations for the denizens of the lower planes; beings that were built of Evil in very flesh and bone.

He glances towards Mirenia hesitantly, clearly confused as to what this situation dictates.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Rose has rolled way better than intended:
> *Knowledge Planes*: 1d20 (15) + 0 *Total*: 15


This is a devil. Not sure what type, but definitely a devil of some sort.

The devil briefly recoils from the show of the sword.  

"I am not a threat to you. Look at me.... look at they have done to me. _Blood of heavens_..." he says is Celestial. "Be true to your nature... allow me this mercy. I am at my limit... This place-... I've been trapped here for millennia... I beg of you-" he points with a trembling claw to the other  cell where the pile of crimson ash is. "We were trapped against our will," he claws at the stone under him weakly. "I can feel the magic trying to feed off me. The waters rise and the engine feeds..."

I'll need another spellcraft on this area to understand the circles or if you want to try get him to explain further...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2022)

Addo glances briefly at the circles again, as if to confirm to himself that his rudimentary understanding of magic isn't up to the task before looking back at the devil.  _Millennia, _it says, if such things can be trusted.  It was a daunting amount of time even with his own life in comparison.  To be trapped for such time, the priest wasn't sure anything deserved such a fate.

"You have been here so long," he says with hints of compassion flickering in the stern tone.  "Certainly the moments we mortals might tarry will not measure much in comparison.  You _feel_ the waters rising? How so? What is this place? How does it work?" Mirenia might have filled in some of these details already, but the perspective of one intimately involved wasn't to be easily discounted.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 4, 2022)

Gorrendux approaches to stand beside Addo and Jowrick. His eyes go wide at the sight of the devil, and Gorrendux's lips tighten. Without hesitation, he pulls out a wand and casts _Protection from Evil_ on both *Addo *and *Jowrick*. He also pulls out his _Oil of Bless Weapon_ and holds it menacingly.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2022)

The devil struggles to even grin at Gorrendux.

_"Ah, a cleric... a servant of the Lady of Bones, no less. Fear not. I am not a threat... look at me,"_ he scoffs at himself. _"You are safe."_

He looks back at Addo takes a moment to take a long breath and gather his strength to keep talking.

_"Long ago, we were called to this world. We assumed a bargain... but it was nothing but a trap. A man... a mage. It's been so long, even for me, but I still remember the hatred for his name... Karzoug. He bound us to this place to feed his engine with these runes. The life force of two sacrifices are required to fuel the machinery. I have been bound to this place for so *so* long I can feel the magic coursing through the whole structure itself... how it senses the water rising and opens the skull mouths when it's too full. It's been damaged recently. It must feed to open the mouths but can only do so when both circles have sacrifices on them..."

"You don't need me for this. You can place another creature in my place and in the other circle. Lesser creatures even! Livestock! Game! It will be enough for the engine to feed. Please... It has taken everything of me. Spare me... Banish me, dismiss me, break the circle, dispel the magic- Anything...! I promise I'll leave immediately. I wish not to remain in this place any longer."_


Both circles must have a living creature in them for the engines to activate by draining the life force (-1 negative level that can be removed with a fortitude DC20 within 24hrs of rest or it becomes permanent). Over time, the devils eventually failed their saves before they could recover.  From what you can tell, both magic circles function as cages only for those they were designed to constrain—anyone else can step into and out of either circle with ease. If you only have 1 level left, you will turn into dust.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2022)

Addo nods with a touch of respect to the devil and replies in a polite, if unpracticed infernal.  "Thank you for your story, and your service.  Endure a moment longer."  With little other preamble he steps into the other circle.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2022)

"YOU-!" The pit fiend turns to dust immediately, mid scream of anger. Addo feels his life force draining, absorbed by the dam. For a brief second he understands what the devil explained. For the brief moment his soul is siphoned into the engine, he can feel himself part of the dam, holding back the waters at his side, the giant skulls opening their stone jaws, the controlled current coursing through tunnels leading to the other side... it would be otherwise a very fascinating experience if his life energy wasn't being consumed in the process.

The device in the control room show runes indicating the pressure is quickly going back to manageable levels.

Turtleback Ferry and everyone from here to Whistledown are safe now...


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 5, 2022)

Addo staggers slightly at the magnitudes of energy involved but recovers quickly.  He is torn slightly at the pile of dust that once was a powerful devil, truly conflicted at the various feelings at play.  "If there is peace to be had for your kind, I hope you find it," he mutters quietly in celestial.

Wearily he turns to the others, "let us finish our business here if we can.  There is still a lot to do.  Turtleback Ferry and the fort will need to maintain this in the future, or the problems will only return in a few years time."


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 6, 2022)

Gorrendux offers to heal Addo, but quickly gleans there's no healing he can offer here.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> Gorrendux offers to heal Addo, but quickly gleans there's no healing he can offer here.


Indeed. He would require the proper magic of restoration to recover the energy he got drained or hopefully his own body can counter it before it affects him "permanently".

On the next rest, Addo needs to foll for Fortitude DC20 to get rid of the negative level on his own. Otherwise, restoration will be needed.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2022)

The group leaves behind Skull Crossing and follows the old trail back to the Fort. It continues raining so even with their victory, the walk is cold and a bit miserable. 

Arriving at Fort Rannick, you find the exterior slightly better than before. The hanged bodies and those in the moat have been removed and placed under a tarp. The rain makes it impossible to  You see a handful of townsfolk helping out Jakardros, Vale and Shalelu clean the place. Thankfully, Major Shreed could spare a few hands now that the town is safe.

And even if the work is grim, you find Jakardros in better spirits. He has made peace with his past with Shalelu's help. Him and Vale hear about what you have discovered about the dam and of Sonder's request of helping the nymph.

Vale crosses his arms. "Well, once things here are handled, I can lead a few masons to the dam and see what we can do to reinforce it. We will need to keep the place cleared. We will eventually need to set up patrols there..."

Jakardros nods silently, hearing about Sonder and Myriana needing help. "I wish I could go with you... but I feel my duty is to make sure our fallen brothers and sisters get a proper rest. We can't leave them like this..." he sighs. "If Lamatar loved Myriana as much as the sonnets we found claimed, please, help her in our stead. I would have helped him if he had asked me. If you learn of his fate, or if he, by some means, is still alive, please tell him we await for him."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 7, 2022)

Mirenia is somewhat introspective after she watches the devil wither and die before their eyes. During the trek back and while the group rests and recovers, she's rather introspective, or at least silent. She tunes her instruments and calibrates her singing steel pieces as the group travels, occasionally Varisian with the lyrakien.

The site of the Fort in a... slightly more positive state does bring a small smile to her face, though. She's happy to see the surviving soldiers, bowing gingerly. Given Sonder seemed to be glued to her hip now, she clearly had no intention of abandoning the effort. "Your thanks is well received, but good luck to your efforts all the same. Perhaps you will need it more than us," she offers. "Take care." And then she's ready to set out.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 7, 2022)

"I agree Jakardos, it's wise for you to stay here, make sure the recovery effort continues on the right track," Gorrendux responds. "We will do our best to learn Lamater Bayden's fate. Those who fall under the seductive spell of fey tricksters, however, rarely fare well..." 

Unconsciously, his eyes drift to Mirenia and the fairy-like Lyrakien, then he quickly looks elsewhere. 

Gorrendux offers healing to anyone, PC or NPC, who might need it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 7, 2022)

Addo is quiet on the walk back, contemplating the dam and the evils contained within.  Such moral quandries were ever a challenge philosophically, but you worked with the world you had, not the one you wanted and you made the best life you could from it.

A dull ache had settled within his chest since interacting with the foul magic of the dam.  It grew worse as they traveled, the cold and rain no doubt contributing, and by the time they reached the fort he excused himself to rest owing privately to himself that he wasn't as young as the others.

Finding a quiet space in the fort he removed his armor and spent some time carefully cleaning it and his weapons, the rain doing them no more favors than the aasimar himself, before settling into a quiet meditation and prayer.

He was thankful to Iomedae, through her blessings he was able to make it through another day.  He gave thanks that his companions were spared injury through her divine power.  He gave thans that the lives and livelihood of the downriver cities were spared by the strength she had given him.  And he gave thanks that she watched over his wife, his children, grandchildren and others while he was separated from them.

After the thanks and prayers were done he reflected on the day.  Replaying the battles he had fought to reflect on where he could improve.

At some point in his reflections a new figure entered his mind's eye.  A being of softly glowing golden light.  She moved against ogres and trolls with a balance of power and smooth technique, striking and pulling back to dodge heavy blows.

He knew at once who she must be and awestruck he stared, absorbing what he could before realizing what was happening. He scrambled to bow and prostrate himself.

As she turned to him she said nothing, but he felt her warm approval.  Her left hand touched his chest, and the dull ache in his heart was replaced with the warm glowingight that made up her form.  It suffused his body and exploded out his back as his vision faded.

Some time layer he roused, realizing he had drifted to sleep during his meditation.  But the warmth in his chest remained, the ache merely a memory.  He shifted to rise and felt his balance twist.

White, feathery, angelic wings extended from his back stretching softly at his mental thought.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2022)

Sonder had helped Mirenia with her musical instruments. They look extremely happy to help with that.

Sonder crosses their arms, slightly offended at Gorrendux's implying Myrania put a spell on Lamatar.

"Mistress Myrania is not a trickster. She's the protector of the Shimmerglens and always used her powers to make sure we were all safe. He saw her kindness and fell in love with her because of it many many years ago," their little shoulders drop. "Which is why I'm sure he wouldn't want her to stay like this..."

Jakardros offers him a sad smile. "I think I know too well what you mean, little one. To lose a loved one can do terrible things to one's spirit. Please, send her my regards."

Shalelu pats Jakardros' shoulder with an understanding smile. She turns to you.

"I might be a bit of assistance. You have certainly become more capable than myself, but if you want an extra hand, I'll be happy to help."

Shalelu is offering to come with you to the Shimmerglens. While she's lvl 6, she can stay in the back and provide ranged support.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 7, 2022)

Jorwick shakes his head.  "Wasn't nearly enough ogres at the dam for a real threat.  Means there's more out there.  Archers will fo better with a solid wall to shoot from."

"Wouldn't do for this place to get retaken, I can't spend forever here."


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 7, 2022)

"Sonder, you and I don't know each other terribly well yet, but it doesn't add up. If their relationship was truly on the up-and-up, why did Commander Lamatar Bayden choose to hide it? That secret was one of the things that led to Fort Ranneck's downfall. Kevan exploited that secret. Why would this nymph choose the most strategically important Human in a hundred miles as her lover? It doesn't add up. We still don't know the Commander's fate or his whereabouts." 

Gorrendux casts a concerned look toward Mirenia as well. _Could she be under this little fey's charms?_ he wonders to himself. 

Then the Half-Orc thanks Shalelu for everything she has done for us and for the land, then says, "You and Jakardos just barely found each other again. We can handle this foray into the Shimmerglens. This fort is still very vulnerable, and it needs stalwart defenders like yourself."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> why did Commander Lamatar Bayden choose to hide it?



"I'm not surprised he would hide it from the public eye. He used to lead by example..."

"Yes. We were to be fully committed to the Order," Jakardros explains. "It was never an issue for me, as I felt I had already lost the love of my life, but I know it was hard for several others. For the majority of the members, this was supposed to be their penance for past misdeeds..." 

(( a bit similar to Game of Thrones' Nightwatch))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 8, 2022)

Mirenia seems perfectly oblivious to Gorrendux's look, though glances up from tending her instruments and accessories to speak to her theory. The members of the Order speak up quicker and with more familiarity than she can, though. Slowly she pushes up to her feet, rolling her shoulders.

"Everyone has secrets, vulnerabilities, weaknesses. If it had not been this, the Commander would've fallen prey to something else due to Kaven's conniving," Mirenia suggests smoothly.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2022)

After resting enough for Addo to refresh his energies and everyone to prepare to go out again the next day around at noon. 

It is still raining. Jakardros grimaces looking at the cloudy sky. "Be careful out there. I think is clear by now that this is an unnatural storm... Follow the path back to the town, but don't cross the bridge. Keep going south and then walk along the Willow River shore until you come across a thorp called Bitter Hollow and then you can simply follow the Wicker Walk south to the Shimmerglens." 

Wether or not you all notice Addo's obvious wings and say your goodbyes or until laters, the trip to the Shimmerglens takes most of the day. The road is muddy and slows you down. The people in Bitter Hollow are wary of leaving their little settlement these past few days. They say_ something ain't right in the glens _and they have avoided that side of the river. You continue your journey and, thankfully, just as you cross the Wicker Walk you notice the rain loses it's strength, as you travel away from the mountains and Skull Crossing.

You arrive to the  general area of the Shimmerglens at dusk, as you catch glimpses of a the moon and stars behind a cloudy sky. The vegetation quickly grows tangled and densely packed once one travels out of sight of the swamp’s edge. 

Twisted black trees rise wretchedly from shallow pools, seeming to have lurched from the land, their arthritic branches curled into miserable tortured claws. A cold, dark mist looms within the canopy of bone-bare branches around you. Evil murmurs ride an unnatural wind that flows forth from the glens, and you could swear shadows dance in the dark mists within. Spiders, languid and fat with poison, hang from trees. Dying birds twitch in the shallows. Slithering things with too many eyes squirt away through the water.

Soren stays close to Mirenia. "Oh, it's worse now... It wasn't this bad when I left. This used to be a beautiful place, tended and protrected by Lady Myriana."

As you walk, nothing but chill silence surrounds you, though you occasionally glimpse of shadows darting behind the trees... 
Everyone must roll a DC15 will save or be shaken for the entirety of your visit to the glens. 

A few minutes into the swamp, you come across a natural pool of water created by runoff from the hulking dark trees stands in a clearing ahead of you. Addo glances into only to see that while his reflection is normal, everyone else's reflection look like cadavers.
Addo will save DC16 or take 3 WIS damage.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2022)

Mirenia spends time practicing a couple new songs with Sonder, learning a few from the Lyrakien as they travel. One sounds particularly soothing and gentle, sung in Elven; the other is... not. Tempestuous and vibrant, it far more aggressive and confrontational.

The bard spends time dancing with the azata when the group stops in Bitter Hollow, and otherwise finds herself playing Masterpieces for them to maintain higher spirits; a particular favorite is Triple Time, played to decent effect on her composite flute as they enter the Shimmerglens. The sight of the shadows in the periphery puts her on edge almost immediately, and she frowns as she turns to Sonder. "And after we leave tonight, it will be on the path towards healing." Well, she hoped, at least...

Shortly afterwards she casts Heightened Awareness on herself, opening her eyes slowly as her senses sharpen. "There is a great deal of illusion magic afoot. Trust in yourself."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2022)

Some time later, ghostly translucent forms emerge from the trees. Fey of all sorts—spectral satyrs, ghostly grigs, phantom nixies, and sprightly spirits float gently from the swamp around the party, followed by a parade of phantom animals. 

"My friends... they are all gone. The ogres killed them when they tried to help My Lady. I wasn't able to get here in time," the Laryken regrets covering their face in shame. 

They faces are vacant, as if they were lost. You all know better that to touch them, and eventually they come back down and their ghostly visage disappear into the ground. 

...

Advancing through the trial indicated by Soren, you come upon the mangled body of a beautiful dryad half protruding from a tree whose limbs have been smashed from the trunk by massive clubs.  She's obviously dead, but you hear soft feminine whispers in your ears-

“_She should not have fallen in love- her heart brought this upon us-”_

Soren shakes his head and tears up a bit. "She didn't mean this to happen."

Continuing your way...  Deep in the swamp, the mist becomes denser. Soren has trouble guiding you until you suddenly come upon a derelict ship inexplicably located hundreds of miles from the Varisian shore. The vessel is badly worn and covered in thick dark green moss, but is completely intact and is obviously of a seagoing model. Soren blinks confused.

"This is new... I had never seen this before."

Do you wish to check the interior of the boat or push forward? It looks and sounds deserted.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 9, 2022)

As a Cleric of Pharasma, Gorrendux stares aghast at the many spirits stuck here. He warily keeps his distance from them, and worries over their continued presence, apparently stuck here on the Prime Material Plane. 

"How in the world did a boat get here? This makes no sense at all. Let's investigate," Gorrendux says.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2022)

The ship is deserted, but in his quarters belowdecks, the long-dead captain sits at a moldering darkwood harpsichord carved with demons battling angels. Still dressed in his decayed uniform, he clutches in one hand nautical charts that seem completely alien even to the most well-traveled explorer, and a silver goblet inlaid with opals worth 100 gp in the other. A book of sheet music bearing several lyrical masterpieces never before heard by any of the party, not even by Mirenia, sit on top of the harpsichord...

Does Mirenia want to check the music score sheets?

Either Perform Sing or String @Hidden Nin


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2022)

Mirenia checks the music scores closely and she just barely manages to decipher it. Is the most complicated song she has ever seen in her life. Some of these arrangements are extremely hard to pull... as if they were intended for some kind of otherworldly music instrument. Only the most experienced musicians would be able to perform such a piece with the instruments she knows.

Sonder peeks over her shoulder, analyzing the score with her. "Whoa, that's crazy..." They squint their eyes. "And somewhat familiar... It's almost as if-... nah, that can't be right," they shake their head. "That's how the planes sound...  Magic made song. Huh..."

Now that Sonder mentions it, Mirenia would agree. It is as if the score was a magic scroll... without the need of magic.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2022)

Mirenia may not be entranced by Sonder's pleas for help, but this sheet music may certainly do it. The bard studies the pages intently, flipping through while caught up imagining what it may sound like. Surely just one impromptu attempt at singing it wouldn't go amiss? It wouldn't take long...

Clearing her throat, the bard hums quietly, then attempts to follow the complex melodies of the piece's first page...

*Perform Sing*: 1d20 (13) + 25 *Total*: 38


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2022)

Starting the first page just compels her to continue singing. She's enraptured by the beauty of the music, just as all creatures within a 30-foot spread. You feel your mind opening and the secrets of the endless cycles of the multiverse begin to unfold in a fractal of possibilities. You all gain a +2 morale bonus on all attack rolls and skill checks for 24 hours.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2022)

The tangled swamp gives way to a relatively large clearing, a calm pool of unnaturally still water ringed by twisted, decayed willow trees. Wind blows, but the trees do not sway. It is as if the very land has died.

Soren tenses on Mirenia's shoulder. "She's here..."

As you enter this twisted glade, a ghostly figure rises up with between sobs from the dark waters. She looks similar to an elf, with pale moon skin and long flowing and shimmering dark hair like a night full of stars... but just as she's beautiful, her visage is one of brokenness. Her arms are disembodied as if someone had tore them from her shoulders, her lower torso fades into mist as if there was nothing left there to manifest... but most terrifying of all are her eyes... they are wells of darkness, as black tears run down her cheeks. She is beauty undone, and torment incarnate.

_"Sonder...! Did you find him? Tell me!!"_ she her ghostly voice echoes demanding in despair seeing the little azata, but her attention quickly turns to you. _"You. Are you with his Order? Why didn't you come earlier? Why haven't you found him!?"_ She yells in angish. _"I- I COULDNT STOP THEM! THEY TOOK HIM! THE OGRES KILLED ME AND TOOK HIM TO THE MOUNTAIN!"_ She wails covering her face.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 10, 2022)

As a devout Pharasmin, Gorrendux feels an instinctive urge to immediately obliterate this foul undead from the landscape. He starts to Channel Positive Energy, but hesitates and stops himself as he hears the ghostly figure speaking Common, as opposed to simply shrieking and charging in for the kill. Confused, he makes a spiral gesture over his chest, looks over to Sonder, and says stupidly, "What's happening?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2022)

Mirenia takes a step between the raging figure and Sonder, her motherly instincts kicking in almost immediately. She listens to the woman's cries and she squints slightly, as if gauging her form. (Taking 10 on Knowledge (Nature) for a 20 exactly). The Varisian... feels what this woman feels, just from listening. She recalls the pain she had felt when losing a loved one to senseless violence that she did not quite understand. Raising her flute to her lips, she plays a brief opening as she feels inspiration hit her. And she then raises her voice and to begin mimicking that passion and anguish in Sylvan, bringing words to what Myrania no doubt felt.

(Mirenia spends 5 rounds of Bardic Performance to cast *Vindictive Soliloquy* as she performs an aria for the ghost. She uses her *Guiding Star* Hex to *Empower* it and begins the piece using *Three Reasons to Live* to boost her effective Bard Level for the piece.)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2022)

Sonder whispers back to Gorrendux. "She's... unwell. Her heart is broken when they took Lamatar. The land and her heart are one and the same."

Myrannia hears Mirenia's song and for a second she is taken back, confused of her intentions. As the song goes on, the expressions softens back into weak sobs. 

_"He's dead... He's dead... I know it in my heart they killed him. He would be here otherwise. He did not deserve such fate!"_ She looks up to you. _"Please! I can still help him. I could reincarnate him, but something is wrong. I can't reach him. Please, I beg you!  Stop whatever is holding back his soul and bring his remains to me. Even a lock of his hair would suffice! They took him to their mountain. Please!"

"Return my beloved to me. Return my heart...! YOU MUST!!" _She wails with something between a plead, a warning and a demand. The cold wind picks up just as the aria is about to complete... and her translucent body dissolves back into nothingness.

You have some idea of what mountain she was referring to. You know from Jakardros that the Kreeg ogre clanhold is located somewhere in Hook Mountain, to the Northeast of here. Given the rain and the fact that there are no actual roads there, it could take anything between one or two days of travel through the forest and then the hike up.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 10, 2022)

Gorrendux visibly relaxes as the ghostly woman vanishes from sight. 

"This is a strange situation... an undead that does not appear to be evil or malicious? Hmm. Maybe we can help this spirit vanish from this realm permanently, shuffle on to the Boneyard, if we can set things right respecting her missing Lamatar." He looks off in the distance toward the northeast.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2022)

Sonder nods and floats in front of Gorrendux. "She's not evil. I would have told you. We, Lyrakiens, can see if one's heart has malice in them. But this is not that... she is just too hurt..." their shoulders drop in worry. "Her heart must heal so the land can heal as well... even if she leaves for good."


If you head out now, you can spend the night at Bitter Hollow and likely arrive at Hook Mountain at sunset.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 10, 2022)

Mirenia listens and nods gradually as Myrania makes her last plea and then fades from view, understanding. "She's in mourning," she says quietly. "There's probably a host of more of these ogres on the mountain, led by another of these foul mages. We'll need to do all we can to set this right."

Mirenia's ready to spend the night at Bitter Hollow and ride out the next day for Hook Mountain.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2022)

The "inn" at Bitter Hollow is technically just a large hunter's cabin with a few plank bunks and cots on the floor. The owner is grateful to have some visitors finally since the rains started. She simply asks for one gold coin for the night for the whole group. 

You may get any mundane supplies under 200gp and magical items under the same price limit with a 75% availability. 

The trek to the mountain is arduous and difficult. The rain doesn't help, making most path slippery or muddy. Large puddles and pools of cold water form in the way and you must avoid the newly formed bogs whenever possible guided by Sonder. 

Finally, after a long day of walking and hiking you reach the mountain side, and by dusk you come approach the east side. Sonder hasn't been this north before, but he says he saw dark columns of smoke before all the ogre trouble started and the rains came down with force. 

Perception DC 20 

*Spoiler*: __ 



you notice a trail marked with large feet heading into what appears to be the opening of a big cave... there, two ogre fighters standing guard at the entrance of this cave...




 MAP UPDATED. Please update your HP on the token.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2022)

Constant flurries of windborne snow-rain and frost lash at a gaping hole in the side of Hook Mountain here. Smoke pours forth from the cave entrance, only to be instantly dispersed by the wind.

The two Kreeg fighters stand guard at the mouth of the clanhold, swathed in furs and leathers... One of them looks up as you approach. Even with the cold storm, your approach is obvious. You can't quite hear what this ogre says, but he brings his kin's attention to you. They reach for their weapons on their crude belts and prepare to attack.


ROUND 1
*Rose 23
Sumara 20
Addo 18
Mirenia 16
Gorrendux 8*
Ogre 8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 13, 2022)

Mirenia moves forward with Addo, beginning her *Inspire Courage* as she moves before stowing away Three Reasons to Live.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 13, 2022)

Gorrnedux casts _Blessing of Fervor_ on the party and advances as well.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2022)

One of the ogres is hit by Rose's arrows after she moves closer with the rest. (just one shot after a move action)

The ogres break into a run against you to stop you before reaching the entry of the cave. They are not able to actually charge you but they have clear intention of getting you in their reach as fast at they can. They don't seem too worried about your numbers.

ROUND 2
*Rose 23
Sumara 20
Addo 18
Mirenia 16
Gorrendux 8*
Ogre 8


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 15, 2022)

Mirenia steps forward in a smooth, dancing motion to engage with the ogre, her starknife flashing into her hand. She moves in a way completely different from the manner she wields a longsword, notes rebounding off one another to refract and strike the ogre.

(Mirenia takes a 5 foot step next to the Ogre and activates Arcane Strike as a Swift Action, then takes a Full Round Action to attack with her Starknife using Blessing of Fervor's bonus.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2022)

Addo steps forward in a simple form, visualizing the movements of the approaching ogre and looking for the weak spot in the large creature's technique, his sword bursting into flame as he catches the creature.  There's a divine presence in the strike, the simplicity of his movements contrasting with their effectiveness in the distilled act of swordsmanship.

(Attack 38, damage 22+2 fire+5 sonic, AC is 31 this round)
(Allies able to see Addo gain +2[sacred] to attacks, saves, and skill checks for 1 minute)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2022)

The ogres grunt from the pain of their wounds, but remain standing and ready to strike back at the first opportunity. 

ROUND 2
*Rose 23
Sumara 20*
Addo 18
Mirenia 16
Gorrendux 8
Ogre 8


----------



## soulnova (Nov 15, 2022)

Sumara comes closer to the ogre. This one swings at her, but she evades him easily. The estoc strikes him in the side, but it is not much. 

Now that both ogres are at range, Rose shoots Many Shots at her previous target, both arrows in his eyes. Then turns to the remaining ogre bringing him down thanks to Gorrendux's blessings.

Combat Over!


At the mouth of darkness, jagged spurs of bone protrude from the stone on either side of the cave entrance, each towering twenty feet in height— apparently the ribs of some monstrous behemoth. The Kreegs have decorated the bones with crude scrimshaw carvings, incorporating the seven-pointed Sihedron Rune into the markings in many locations.

Arcana Check DC 25 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 These are the ribs of long dead ancient blue dragon.  




You may start to move in the map. Please state if you take more time or continue pushing into the cave. Blessing of Fervor will last another 7 rounds so if you don't want to waste that.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2022)

As soon as the last ogre falls, the party breaks into a run inside the ominous cave.

Passing the bones you come across an enormous figure frozen in vigil—a forty-foot-tall giant with black skin covered by fissures and cracks, like the bed of a dried river. He wears majestic armor, gilded and encrusted with gems, and grips a towering glaive in his armored fists. The giant’s face is hidden by a ferocious full helm forged into the sneering grimace of a fanged devil. Around the giant’s neck hangs a giant medallion—a seven-pointed star.

K. Nature DC27 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This gigantic “statue” is in fact a preserved body of a Rune Giant! Rune Giants could be considered creatures of Legend! It was said that Rune giants were created by the runelords of ancient Thassilon from fire giants. They were bred to command Thassilon's armies of giants and were therefore given the magical ability to control other giant species. No one has actually seen one in thousands of years! 




K. History DC30 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Legends say that after the fall of Thassilon a Rune Giant named Gargadros seized Hook Mountain and the surrounding environs as his own, becoming the first of the line of "Dread Kings". The Kreeg clan had claimed to be descendants of him... which is debatable at best as the Kreeg are ogres.




Spellcraft DC17 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The body is under the influence of a Gentle Repose effect. You remember the Sihedron Medallions you have found have such ability on them.




The tunnel bends to west towards a set of crude stairs up. 

Rounds of Blessing of Fervor Remaining 7


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 16, 2022)

Fully ignorant of all he sees, Gorrendux keeps hustling, moving up the stairs rapidly.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2022)

The group sees statue... but here's more pressing matters at this time!

As you reach to the "first level", to the North there's  a deep pit hewn from hard stone that descends into soot and darkness. The stale reek of decay wafts up from the depths below but the stairs continue up.

Mirenia uses this chance to cast dancing lights to show the way in this darkness... just to realize there are enemies ahead.

"Wait, wut that?" a deep slow voice brings to attention.

Round 1
*Addo 14
Rose 11
Sumara 10
Gorrendux 6
Mirenia 4*
Ogre Fighters 2
Hill Giant 1

You all go first!

Blessing of fervor remaining 6


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 17, 2022)

Mirenia moves forward as she directs the lights, beginning her battle song on the flute before stowing the instrument.

(Mirenia activates Bardic Performance as a Standard Action and takes a Move Action forward. She sends her Dancing Lights up the stairs to shine light on what's to come.)


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 17, 2022)

Fleet of foot thanks to _Blessing of Fervor_, Gorrendux storms up the stairs and stabs at the nearest Ogre with his magical longspear.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2022)

Mirenia's lights shine over three hulking figures in this area: Two ogre fighters and a hill giant. 

Gorrendux is able to move ahead and stabs the closest ogre.

Round 1
Addo 14
*Rose 11
Sumara 10*
Gorrendux 6
Mirenia 4
Ogre Fighters 2 (A-11, B)
Hill Giant 1


----------



## Bird Masked (Nov 17, 2022)

Sped along by _Blessing of Fervor, _Sumara slipped between Addo and Gorerendux to lunge at the ogre with her estoc.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2022)

Rose goes up the stairs and shoots at the most wounded ogre (the one Gorrendux and Sumara hit already). Her arrows do some serious damage but not enough to bring him down.

The Kreeg Ogre in front of Mirenia takes a step closer, just to make sure she's at his reach and strikes her with his ogre hook (Mirenia -21), he attempts another swing but she evades it.

The Hill Giant moves forward as well, he would rather help the unscatched ogre, and slams his club on Mierenia as well. (Mirenia -16)

The badly wounded Kreeg Ogre strikes at Gorrendux -19. He raises his voice and gives out a warning. "Wake up! We got intruders here!"

Up the stairs to the east you can hear rousing shouts...

Round 2
*Addo 14
Rose 11
Sumara 10
Gorrendux 6
Mirenia 4*
Ogre Fighters 2
Hill Giant 1

Blessing of Fervor remaining 5 rounds
Rounds before reinforcements fully awake/grab their gear 5 rounds


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 19, 2022)

The bard takes a step to the side and forward, moving away from the hill giant and using the wall to limit the ogre's swinging range. Her starknife spins in her grip as her song weaves its way around its blades...

(Taking a five foot step. Then... Mirenia continues Inspire Courage as a Free Action, activates Arcane Strike as a Swift Action, and attacks the Kreeg directly in front of her as a Full Round Action with Blessing of Fervor's Bonus Attack.)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 19, 2022)

"They hear us coming anyway now" Gorrendux grumbles as he takes a 5-foot step back in order to cast a spell. He casts _Sound Burst_, which sounds like a thunderclap and gong clamoring all at once. The sonic spell is centered on the Giant and is a 10-foot burst, so it only affects the Giant and both Ogres but none of the PCs. Each of them suffer *7 sonic damage* (no save), and each must make a *DC 17 Fortitude* saving throw or be *stunned* 1 round. (He also takes the +2 to AC and Ref from _Blessing of Fervor_ this round.)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2022)

The ogres complain, covering their ears briefly, but otherwise seem to resist the spell. 

The hill giant shouts. "STUPID NOISE! ME NO LIKE THAT!"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2022)

Rose manages to shoot down both ogres before they are able to attack again. The hill giant remains. 

"No kill my brothes! I smash you bad!" 

The hill giant swings twice his club at Mirenia, seeing she's still the most wounded and at his reach, connecting each time with tremendous force. (-44)


Round 3
*Addo 14
Rose 11
Sumara 10
Gorrendux 6
Mirenia 4*
Hill Giant 1

Blessing of Fervor remaining 4 rounds
Rounds before reinforcements fully awake/grab their gear 4 rounds


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 20, 2022)

The bard begins to strongly reconsider the steps in her life that have brought her to this point. Stepping back quickly, she changes her grip on her weapon before throwing the starknife at the giant. "They're not your brothers -- they're _ogres_," she snaps in spiteful Giant.

(Thrown Attack at the Hill Giant, swapping the Blessing of Fervor to increased AC.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 20, 2022)

Watching the Giant and Ogres batter his Varisian friend, Gorrendux shuffles his feet to come up behind Mirenia, catching her before she falls. Invoke the name of Pharasma, he casts _Cure Critical Wounds_, *restoring 40 HP to Mirenia*.

"I think I may summon a creature to plug up that cave opening," the Cleric adds, gesturing to the east.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 21, 2022)

The dim witted hill giant is attacked by all sides, but Mirenia's words are what hurt him the most!

"Wa-!? What? Nooooo! You lie! You lieeeee!" he cries out before collapsing to join his dead "brothers".

Rose keeps the momentum going and moves to the middle of the room.

There are no more ogres left in this room.



Round 4
*Addo 14
Rose 11
Sumara 10
Gorrendux 6
Mirenia 4*



Blessing of Fervor remaining 3 rounds
Rounds before reinforcements fully awake/grab their gear 3 rounds


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 21, 2022)

Mirenia catches her breath finally, throwing a thankful look over her shoulder at Gorrendux before nodding to the cleric. Stepping forward, she collects her thrown weapon, gets a grip, and prepares to follow the others forward.

(Move action to step forward, standard action to collect her starknife. Fin.)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 22, 2022)

With the extra speed of _Blessing of Fervor_, Gorrendux hustles up the stairs behind the team. He reaches out a hand and casts _Protection from Evil_ on *Sumara*.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 23, 2022)

Addo moves forward, calling in the service of a Hound Archon to Aid him. Rose and Sumara come close behind. While you can't see exactly everyone here, you can hear several other ogres in the darkness beyond the bonfire lights. Those you can see are trying to done their armor, but noticing the arrival of the summon by the stairs they give up on that and only grab their weapons.

The ogre fighter rushes to the celestial and slashes him with his Ogre Hook (-22). He calls his brethren to attack. The other TEN ogres give out a battle cry and head to the entrance, but only one is able to get at the fighter's side. There's not enough space for everyone to attack on melee. He swings at Sumara but fails to connect. The rest of the ogres throw their spears but not one finds a target and those in the back don't have a clear view of you given the angle of the stairs.


Round 5
Ogre Fighter 20
Ogres 16
*Addo 14
Archon 14 (-22)
Rose 11
Sumara 10
Gorrendux 6
Mirenia 4*

Blessing of Fervor remaining 2 rounds


----------



## Bird Masked (Nov 23, 2022)

Sumara brought her sword up in a high guard and shuffled her left foot slowly up the rise. Her eyes darted between the fighter and his flanking compatriot, gauging and seeking an opening.

She found it in a hard oblique that had her shoulder straining and the estoc nearly flung clear of her grip to strike the fighter, but strike she did.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 23, 2022)

"Prepare for judgment in the Boneyard!" Gorrendux shouts at the Ogres. He takes a 5-foot step back and casts _Summon Monster V_.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 24, 2022)

Addo's and the Archon's swords cut into the fighter deeply, followed by a series of strikes from Sumara, who then turns to the other ogre in the front. Their enemies fall to the combine effort of the group. Gorrendux starts casting Summon Monster V (full round, will appear next turn).

Round 5
Ogre Fighter 20
Ogres 16
Addo 14
Archon 14 (-22)*
Rose 11*
Sumara 10
Gorrendux 6*
Mirenia 4*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 24, 2022)

Mirenia sprints up the stairs to join the others, taking up a position next to Sumara and throwing her starknife forward at the Ogre directly across from them.

(Move Action to move, Standard Action to attack the Ogre, Free Action to maintain Inspire Courage, Swift Action for Arcane Strike.)


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2022)

Mirenia makes a deep cut on one of the ogres and Rose finishes him with a double arrow to the head. Her second arrow also falls another ogre perforating his skull.

The bodies fall past the party tumbling down the stairs while rest of the ogres manage to take the place of their fallen clanmates in an attempt to avenge them.

"We clan Kreeg do not fear death!" the one in front of Addo shouts, but in truth, him and his two pals in the front are feeling the aura of menace coming from the Archon and you.

One of them swings at the archon and misses. Seeing Addo is a walking fortress, the other two prefer to focus on Sumara and Mirenia. Sumara evades it gracefully, but even with the fear of the celestial's retribution, the third ogre is able to strike Mirenia (-21). The rest in the back cheer. "See! We eat fresh human tonight!"

Round 6
Ogres 16
*Addo 14
Archon 14 (-22)
Rose 11
Sumara 10
Gorrendux 6
Mirenia 4*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 26, 2022)

Mirenia takes a step back carefully to post up behind the nimbler Sumara, before she raises her voice in Giant.

"You lumbering _imbeciles_ couldn't hit the broadside of a *barn* even if you took the week you'd need to pull your colossal, pox ridden, tumorous potato heads out of those swampy, unwashed pits of absolute filth you call asses."

(Takes a 5 foot step. Mirenia then defensively casts Blistering Invective as a Standard Action. Intimidation 19 to demoralize them and if successful they're Shaken and take 8 fire damage. If they fail a DC 16 Reflex saving throw they're on fire and take an additional 3 damage on their turn.)

*Intimidation*: 1d20 (5) + 14 *Total*: 19
*Fire Damage*: 1d10 (7) + 1 *Total*: 8
*Burning*: 1d6 (3) *Total*: 3


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2022)

The burning words spread hitting everyone.  Chaos is starting to brew among their ranks. Only the one in front of ther and the one in the back avoid catching on fire.
"Me not fault I can't see well!!"
"I don't like big words!"
"Her voice burn!! SHE BE ANOTHER WITCH!"
"What she say?? I dun know what that mean... why you all on fire??"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Nov 26, 2022)

Addo ignores the taunts in favor of action.  Pushing forward alongside his angel companion, their swords cutting deeply into the less skilled ogres.


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 26, 2022)

"Greetings my friends!" a deep voice rumbles seemingly out of nowhere. The blue torso, head, and arms of a muscular man with a black beard under a big smile suddenly appear with a puff of violet smoke. "Peace be upo- er, Ogres!? Haha! Let me help!" In a flash, the Djinni has his masterwork scimitar drawn and swinging back and forth deftly. Scoring a hit and hitting a second time, the Genie inflicts *44 slashing damage* upon an Ogre. "Yaha! What sport!" the Djinni sings out happily.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2022)

Four ogres fall at your combined might. They are far less tough than their ogre fighter bosses... also lacking the same conviction and resolve. The three remaining ogres are starting to look at each other nervously, and glancing behind into the cave.


----------



## Bird Masked (Nov 27, 2022)

Sumara sidled up into a gap and delivered several dismissive thrusts to the nearest ogre. "Feels almost unfair."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2022)

Just as Sumara ends up saying that, Rose shoots down the two remaining ogres in the back.

You have a moment to breathe, and in this cave it appears to double up as sleeping quarters and as a warehouse. Carts, pickaxes and piles of iron and raw ores can be seen at the entrances of several tunnels that lead here. There are several anvils and crude forges. Large crates are filled with dozens of mundane weapons fit for large creatures, many more than what the clan would need. It would appear this was an extensive mining operation...  Ogres can and are known to use ores from the caves they live in, but this looks way too disciplined for the murderous brutes they generally are.

Meanwhile, Gorrendux, at the back on the stairs, does not hear anyone coming from the west or south tunnels yet. You are sure the sound of battle must have been heard echoing to the adjacent areas at least.

*The Djinn has 9 rounds left 
Hound Archon 8? rounds left
Blessing of Fervor 1 round left*

((let's continue with actions per round to keep track of your summons))


----------



## Ronnam (Nov 28, 2022)

Nodding at the Djinn, Gorrendux sends him exploring. The misty blue fellow (fly speed of 60 feet, and 60-foot darkvision) zooms deeper into the room and explores a bit. From the darkness, you hear the Genie project back to the team, "I see three exits my friends, north, east, and south!" He starts veering toward the north cave entrance.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2022)

The Djinn would need to squeeze a bit to cross the entrance of the tunnel. He doesn't hear anything coming from those tunnels.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 30, 2022)

The group moves towards the sound of the chanting. The dancing lights float ahead of you. The crude stairs turn not allowing a quick view of what's on the next cave. 

The genie is trying to catch up with you just as the blessing of fervor end and Addo notices eyes reflecting in the darkness in front of him. Three pairs of eyes turn to you sending a shiver down your back.

Three figures rise and stop their chanting. These repulsive, hunchbacked crones have skin the color of a fresh bruise. Despite their hunch, they loom taller, twice as a human.

K. Nature DC 16 for anyone who has a clear view of them:

Also known as black hags or iron hags, annis hags are the largest and most physically intimidating of their foul brood. Known for their iron-hard, wart-covered skin that varies from shades of deep blue to black and their claws like rusty blades, annis hags forgo much of the cunning and deceptiveness of their kind to revel in the more visceral evils of torture and slaughter. When three hags of any type gather, they can form a coven to gain increased magical ability... "control weather" among them.



Round 1
*Sumara 27
Rose 22
Addo/Archon 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10*
x3 ??? 7


Archon 6 rounds left
Genie 7 rounds left
Blessing of fervor is over


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 30, 2022)

(Taking 10 with Loremaster)

"Careful -- annis hags. Tough skin, cruel magics. They might be tampering with the rain," she warns. Mirenia plays a harmonizing note on Three Reasons to Live before she calls out towards the hags using just a fragment of the Song of Silver to create a Shattering Crescendo (Full Round Action).


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 1, 2022)

The Genie flies over the team's heads, into the chamber of the Annis Hags. "Excuse me, ladies! Watch out!" the Djinn shouts at the enemies as he casts _*Persistent Image*_, summoning a massive curtain of undulating colors, simmering with hisses and popping sounds, emanating warmth in pulsing waves. ((He's trying to block line-of-sight for two of the three Hags. DC 17))

Concerned at the sounds of what lies ahead around the corner, Gorrendux looks at his friends, and with a smile casts another _*Blessing of Fervor*_ on himself, Djinn, Hound Archon, and all the other PCs. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," the Half-Orc grumbles.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 2, 2022)

Mirenia's song starts rising, preparing for a devastating effect. Between the Hound, Addo and Rose's attacks, the first hag falls to your feet. 

"SiiiiiStEeeeeeeeeers.....!" she gives a pitiful cry. 



Round 1
*Sumara 27*
Rose 22
Addo/Archon 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10
Hags 7


Archon 6 rounds left
Genie 7 rounds left
Blessing of fervor 10


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2022)

Sumara moves into the veil and manages to disbelief the illusion herself, so she has no problem to see the hag on the other side. She strikes with lunge from where she is.

Without her sister, their magic capabilities are almost neutered.
"ACK! Briselda! DO SOMETHING!" The hag complains and tries to attack whoever is 'behind the veil', blindly managing to bite Sumara.  (-11 Sumara)

"Taat's what I'm doing, Grelthaga!" the other hag walks into the veil and also is able to disbelief the illusion, immediately seeing her sister dead at Addo's feet.

"AAAHH! THEY KILLED LARASTINE! YOU LITTLE MURDERERS! WE'LL GET YOUR EYES FOR THIS!" She spits at you and then raises her voice to a shrill. *"BAYDEN LAMATAR! COME AND KILL THE INTRUDERS!"* She then casts fog cloud behind Addo, blocking the view from the entrance of the cave.


Round 2
*Sumara 27
Rose 22*
Bayden Lamatar 19
*Addo/Archon 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10*
Hags 7


Archon 5 rounds left
Genie 6 rounds left
Blessing of fervor 9

Mirenia may do a caster level check to try to dispel the fog cloud.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2022)

Mirenia's song reaches an apex, the magic in her voice crystallizing for one brief moment before shattering.

*Caster Level!*: 1d20 (16) + 14 *Total*: 30

She then focuses on more magical musical aid. 

(Swift Action for Arcane Strike, Move Action to begin Inspire Courage, Standard Action to cast Good Hope on the party.)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2022)

Mirenia's songs dispels the fog as if it was a cleansing wind. Briselda, the hag to the south, grimaces in frustration at her.  The Addo, Gorrendux and the summons continue their attack on the remaining hags. The archon misses every hit but the others are able to cut at their flesh. 

Round 2
*Sumara 27
Rose 22*
Bayden Lamatar 19
Addo/Archon 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10
Hags 7


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 6, 2022)

Mirenia glances over her shoulder, weaving in a short passage to her song to warn Rose in Elven.

_"Then an elf most keen took aim at the shadows."_


----------



## Bird Masked (Dec 6, 2022)

Grelthaga. Not a pleasant name. Sumara slid forward and plunged her blade into the hag's throat, spun and popped another hole through her chest and planted for a final neat thrust through the meat of the creature's thigh. Each blow reverberated with a high-pitched whine that rippled through the flesh, and made the blade feel eager to burrow deeper. The hag sliding lifeless off the final strike put an end to that at the very least.

"Ugh...disgusting."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2022)

Briselda gasps in horror. "NOOO! I curse you! Cuurse you! You'll fall at giant's hands! Mark my words!" she spits to the ground. "Come for once Lamatar! Kill at least one you, useless ranger!" She yells into the darkness.

She unleashes a full attack on the archon hound, attempting to get rid of one of you at least and succeed, biting him and clawing him, before ripping him in half. The hound howls in pain and dissolves into motes of summoning light, returning to his plane.


Round 3
*Sumara 27
Rose 22*
Bayden Lamatar 19
Addo/Archon 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10
Hags 7


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2022)

Rose waits for a figure to appear from the darkness, nothing comes. Instead, three arrows fly towards Mirenia, two hitting her clean and a third one brushing by her cheek. The wounds feel freezing cold. (Mirenia -22 piercing, -11 cold) 

After that surprise attack, Rose lets fly her own arrow down the tunnel, but the darkness conceals their enemy and she misses.


Round 3
Sumara 27
Rose 22
Bayden Lamatar 19
*Addo 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10 (-33)*

Genie 5 rounds left
Blessing of fervor 8


----------



## soulnova (Dec 8, 2022)

Mirenia falls from her wounds. 

What happens next is a blurr.  Addo rushes back to her side to try to bring her back up with his blessing, although she remains unconscious, but stable. His light shines down the stairs, where he sees a humanoid creature with a composite longbow in hand. You immediately recognize the tattered cloak he wears as one of the Black Arrow's cloaks. This must be their missing Captain. And it's now obious why the nymph's power was unable to bring him back to life. He's clearly some kind of undead. 

Lamatar’s skin is blue and frosted. His body is caked with ice; his left hand looks almost to be a claw made of icicles and his brow is decorated with a crown of the same. His dead eyes reflect only the malice of undeath carrying out the orders of his new mistresses. 

K.Religion DC 14 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lamatar has been transformed into a frost wight.  Wights are barely recognizable to those who knew them in life; their flesh is twisted by evil and undeath, the eyes burn with hatred, and the teeth become beast-like. In some ways, a wight bridges the gap between a ghoul and a spectre—a warped animated corpse whose touch steals living energy. You get 1 piece of stats information from beating the DC and an extra one for each 5 beyond it. Attacks, Resistances/weakness, Special abilities, Senses. Beating the DC +15 gets you the whole stat block.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 8, 2022)

"Not today!" Gorrendux shouts as he rushes to the Bard's aid. The Cleric casts _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Mirenia, returning her to consciousness. Meanwhile, the friendly Genie, aghast at the Hound Archon's obliteration, vows, "My doggish brother in arms, you shall be avenged!" Using _Blessing of Fervor_'s speed boost, the Genie flies over everyone's heads, lands in a flanking position on the opposite side of  Commander Lamatar, and swings wildly with his curved blade, missing the undead foe. "Haha! We're both blue men, can't we all get along?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 8, 2022)

Mirenia is caught well off guard by the arrows from the dark, uttering a quick "Ro-" before she shot down, barely hanging on. She rises shakily with healing from Addo and Gorrendux, off kilter at first before the cleric's magics bring her to more secure position. "Thank you," she remarks, before playing a quick anacrusis on her flute to begin her battle anthem anew. When she flings her starknife next, it vibrates sharply with the power of her song as it spins towards the undead.

(Blessing of Fervor's Bonus for a +2 to Attack/AC. Swift Action for Arcane Strike, Move Action to restart Inspire Courage, Standard Action to throw Starknife.)

Attack: 1d20 (15) + 21 *Total*: 36
Damage: 1d4 (*4*) + 1d6 (2) + 13 *Total*: 19

Sonder, meanwhile, briefly peaks out from beneath Mirenia' cloak, before diving back to cast a quick spell.

"Lamatar! You wicked oaf! Stand down!" comes the voice of Briselda. "Leave them be!"

(Sonder casts Ventriloquism; DC 16 Will to resist.)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2022)

Lamatar avoids the damage, turning in time from the starlight blast from Sonder. 


Round 4
*Sumara 27
Rose 22*
Bayden Lamatar 19
Addo 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10 (at 36hp)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2022)

Rose's bow begins to glow with white light as she brings it up even with her cheek and draws back the string with a pair of arrows clutched between her knuckles. Wisps of vapor-like light engulfs the arrows as she nocks them to them to the bowstring and she fires a pair and then a rapid third. 

Attack roll
BAB (9), DEX (4) Weapon Focus(1), Magic (1), Bullseye Shot (4), Favored Enemy (4): 1d20 (8) + 23
*Total: 31*

Damage Roll
STR (1), Favored Enemy (4) Magic Weapon (1), Holy: 2d8 (4, 4) + 4d6 (3, 3, 5, 1) + 2 + 4 + 2* 
Total: 28*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2022)

The second arrow finds its target. Lamatar hisses and steps to the side, away from Sumara to avoid any more flanking while still having view of Rose. He definitely didn't like that. She shoots 4 times back at Rose and three of the arrows hit her. (Rose -40)


Round 4
Sumara 27
Rose 22
Bayden Lamatar 19
*Addo 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10 (at 36hp)*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 10, 2022)

Confident his friends are stable, Addo advances flames engulfing his sword as he does so.  The hot blade carving into the ice armor of the wraith.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 10, 2022)

The Genie swats at Lamatar as the undead archer lets loose arrows at Rose, then pursues him with a 5-foot-step to flank the enemy opposite Addo. The Genie hacks at the undead foe again & again with his masterwork scimitar. "Put away that bow and fight me honorably, you knave!" the Genie bellows. 

Meanwhile, Gorrendux moves closer with a 5-foot-step, and uses his spontaneous casting ability to cast _Mass Cure Light Wounds_. White holy light emanates in waves from the Cleric. The burst of positive energy *restores 21 Hit Points* to each of the PCs, and inflicts *13 damage* to Lamatar (*Will DC 20 to halve*). "Pharasma protect us!" he shouts.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 10, 2022)

Chunks of ice are broken off from Lamatar's body from their attacks. Addo notices that the fire is not quite affecting the frost wight as it should, still, the aasimar's divine infused strike has shaken it. He's certainly wounded, but he knows no pain and continues to fight as instructed by his now dead mistresses.



Round 5
*Sumara 27
Rose 22*
Bayden Lamatar 19
Addo 19
Gorrendux/Genie 17
Mirenia 10 (at 36hp)

Genie 4 rounds left
Blessing of fervor 7


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 10, 2022)

Gorrendux's healing energies and the arrival of Addo and Sumara to the melee embolden Mirenia. Drawing her longsword on the move towards Lamatar, she empowers her sword with sonic energy before thrusting forward with a daring stab. 

(Move to close and draw weapon, Swift to arcane strike, standard to attack. Blessing of Fervor to boost AC.)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2022)

The wight's eyes glower with hatred of all living things as the ladies of the party unleash everything they got to bring him down. His icy claw shatters leaving behind a frostbitten corpse of the man who once was the Captain of the Black Arrows. 

Sonder points at it. "That's him! That's Lady Myriana's beloved! She asked us to bring him or at least part of him back to her."


If you wish to press on while the genie and the blessings of fervor are still on, you may. 

Genie 4 rounds left
Blessing of fervor 7


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 11, 2022)

Mirenia doesn't take any time to catch her breath, instead moving to collect her starknife and also the shattered claw of Lamatar first and foremost.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 11, 2022)

While Mirenia makes sure to retrieve part of their request from the Nymph princess, continuing the momentum, the party moves further deep into the tunnels. The genie is much faster than you and moves ahead but soon stops coming to a fork. There are stairs to the south leading further up and what appears to be a wider tunnel to the north.

DC Survival 15 Lamatar's footprints come from the south. 


Where to now?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2022)

As they advance, Addo resummons an Archon Hound. Deciding to turn North, the genie continues to fly in front of you staying at range and you enter the next tunnel. The walls quickly widen into a larger cavern.

This chamber extends into darkness, sloping upward between two wide ledges on which loom statues with angular faces, stern brows, and strong jawlines decorating the way up.

Above, the ceiling has large chutes that open to the slate gray sky above. Now, with the Hag's foul magic broken, the storm as stopped. The last light of the sun is reflected downward through them, illuminating this area in dimlight. A few stars can be seen through the clearing clouds.

The 'ramp' leads up in tiers, finally coming to an end before an immense stone throne.  The genie comes to a stop as soon as he notices there's movement around the throne... You would have sworn these were large statues similar to the ones you are passing, but they are alive.

K. Nature DC 18
 They are stone giants!

The one sitting on the throne with a large earth-breaker casually leaning against his side, frowns at your arrival. His right hand plays with the necklace around his neck... a large version of the Sihedron Medallion you are familiar with.

He sighs wearily before waving an arm at his remaining bodyguard.  “Deal with these mites. They’ve caused enough problems for me.”

Round 1
*Rose 25
Sumara 16
Mirenia/Sonder 14
Gorrendux/Genie 12*
Barl Breakbones 11
Stone Giant 6
Addo/Hound 5


Genie 3 rounds left
Hound 9 rounds left
Blessing of fervor 6


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 12, 2022)

Mirenia hustles forward to catch up with the remainder of the party and take cover behind a statue, starting her song to encourage their fighting spirit once more... with her eyes widening after she gets a look at their newest opponent. "He's huge..." she mutters, preparing herself accordingly. 

Sonder meanwhile flies within 60 feet of the seated giant in order to cast *Detect Magic*.

(Move Action to move up, Standard Action to begin Inspire Courage, Swift Action for Arcane Strike just to say she did it. Blessing bonus to Speed.)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2022)

"On it!" the Lyrakien flies up close to the genie to check on the 'giant boss'.  Sonder blinks a moment and his eyes lit up with a shimmer. "He has magic on him!"

The giant gives a sensible amused chuckle at them. "Certainly."

Sonder will require more time to identify the number of auras/location/type/strength etc...


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 13, 2022)

Trying to keep up with Sumara, the Genie zooms forward and, using his natural reach, lands a swing against the leader's guard. With Mirenia's bolstering help, the Genie's scimitar inflicts *18 damage* against the subordinate giant. "Ya ha! Feel the bite of my blade, you scurrilous fiend!" the Djinn bellows.

Not as fast as his summoned friend, Gorrendux trudges up the tiered ramp, huffing and puffing under the weight of his cuirass, and again relying on _Blessing of Fervor_ for the speed enhancement. When his eyes spot the imposing Stone Giants up ahead, Gorrendux gasps as their amazing size. Swallowing down his instinct to feel intimidated by these massive foes, Gorrendux quickly assumes the leader sitting on the throne likely is a magic-user, so a greater threat. "This one looks like a magician. Let quietude take you," the Half-Orc growls as he casts _Silence _on the west corner of his throne.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2022)

The giant glowers at Gorrendux in annoyance when he casts silence and then sighs heavily. He... effortlessly flies up 30ft in the air, above the area of silence, with a gleam on his eye. 

*"My turn."*

He points at you reciting an incantation. A small bead of fire shoots from the tip of his finger towards the party members in the back. An blazing explosion erupts in front of Addo, engulfing him, the hound, Rose and Mirenia.

28 fire damage with Reflex Save DC16 to half damage.

The stone giant, seeing the genie can fly, swings his powerful club to him, hitting him twice. (Genie -48)



Round 2
Rose 25
Sumara 16
Mirenia/Sonder 14
Gorrendux/Genie 12
Barl Breakbones 11
Stone Giant 6
*Addo/Hound 5*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 13, 2022)

Addo dives through the fire while calling on Iomedae's grace.  His armor glows briefly then the aged warrior's speed picks up, movements hampered no longer.  With a gesture a translucent mirror of his sword appears, striking at the flying giant.

At the same time the wolf-headed angel vanishes from within the explosion, appearing across the chamber flanking the giant warrior.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2022)

The spiritual weapon appears in front of  Barl and hits him across the face. He turns to Addo, narrowing his eyes noticing the hound teleporting to flank his grounded minion. "_Oh? _Maybe this will be interesting after all."


Round 2
*Rose 25
Sumara 16
Mirenia/Sonder 14
Gorrendux/Genie 12*
Barl Breakbones 11
Stone Giant 6
Addo/Hound 5


----------



## soulnova (Dec 13, 2022)

Sumara strikes the giant three times, taking him from a bit wounded to very much dead in just a few seconds.

Only the flying giant remains.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 13, 2022)

Casting _Air Walk, Communal_, Gorrendux dashes forward with the aid of _Blessing of Fervor_'s speed enhancement, laying a gauntleted hand on the shoulders of Addo, Sumara, the Hound Archon, and himself as he moves. These heroes suddenly feel a lot lighter on their feet! 

"Flying's fun, innit?" the blue Genie says while excitedly arching his eyebrows. Injured, bits of his form leak from his broken skin here and there in blue wisps. "It's not really flying," Gorrendux corrects the damaged Genie. "You can walk on air, up to an angle of about yay much," the Half-Orc says while holding a forearm at a 45-degree angle. (Walking up is slower, like difficult terrain.)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 13, 2022)

Mirenia barely manages to hold onto the embers of her song as she ducks back behind the statue she'd taken refuge behind, popping back out from behind it with a few more burns than before. Rushing forward, she grips her starknife and begins to turn during her last few steps. Dipping her arm low, her scarves spin about her person as she moves through an impromptu pirouette on her heel before snapping her wrist and hurling her starknife as hard as she can towards Barl. The sound of her song seems to buoy it up further as it streaks towards the stone giant...

(Fervor bonus for +30 Speed, Swift for Arcane Strike, Move action to MOVE IT, Standard action to throw with her starknife at Barl. Range Increment is 20, calculated Barl's total distance to be 54 so within 60 feet or 3 increments for a -4 penalty, which is reduced by Good Hope and Addo's bonus.)

*#Mid Range Starknife*: 1d20 (9) + 16 *Total*: 25
*Result*: 1d4 (*4*) + 1d6 (3) + 18 *Total*: 25

Sonder, meanwhile, continues to concentrate on Identifying the Magic on Barl.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2022)

Barl gets hit with the starknife and he is becoming angrier. "I have had enough of you!"

Sonder nods to Mirenia. "He has... whoa. Uhm... One, two, three, four, five... Five auras. The most powerful aura is a strong one."


Barl moves to the side, away from the Spiritual Weapon and throws another fireball below.
27 fire damage reflexes save DC18  from Genie, Hound, Gorrendux and Sumara.

Round 2
Rose 25
Sumara 16
Mirenia/Sonder 14
Gorrendux/Genie 12
Barl Breakbones 11
Stone Giant 6
*Addo/Hound 5*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2022)

The hound and the genie get blasted out of this plane. Addo moves up 'the air stairs' reaching Barl in the air... provoking an attack of opportunity from him.

"Have it your way," Barl scoffs and gives a devastating strike to Addo with his Earth Breaker. (Addo -73hp)

Round 3
*Rose 25
Sumara 16
Mirenia/Sonder 14
Gorrendux 12*
Barl Breakbones 11
Addo 5

Sonder blinks. "OH! He has a magic headband, a wand, he has some different effects on him... and that medallion like yours is also magical."


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 14, 2022)

The blast of fire singes Gorrendux fiercely, and seems to annihilate the Genie from existence. Against all odds, the Genie hangs on by a thread. His once-firm blue skin now is mushy, blue essence leaking everywhere. "Master, I'm afraid I'm not long for this world... but then again, my villa on the Elemental Plane of Air is quite luxurious, you should come visit sometime. Regardless, I fight on!" he pants hoarsely.

Still using that speed burst from Pharasma's _Blessing of Fervor_, Gorrendux walks upward through the air, as though his feet were stepping on invisible stairs. He moves toward Addo and the flying Stone Giant, and reaches an altitude of 20 feet when he emits a blast of positive energy. He uses the Selective Channeling feat to not heal the Stone Giant, instead granting *17 HP healing to himself, Addo, Mirenia, Sumara*, and, of course, the *Genie*. "I'm coming *Addo*!" the Half-Orc hollers as he thinks about what spell to cast next.

Restored to a mere 8 Hit Points, the Genie's flesh seems somewhat back to normal. Undaunted, he flies up toward the big Giant and lashes out with his masterwork scimitar. "Take that, foul villain!" the Genie barks, his voice restored as well.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2022)

Barl is showing signs of not liking where the situation is going. It is clear he hoped to at least down the genie. His eyes dance warily between Rose and Sumara.

Round 3
*Rose 25
Sumara 16
Mirenia/Sonder 14*
Gorrendux/Genie 12
Barl Breakbones 11
Addo 5


----------



## Bird Masked (Dec 14, 2022)

Sumara raced up into the air and buried her blade in the giant's side. "You're going to make an _awful_ mess when you go down. Think of your poor corpse!"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2022)

"Your corpse will be the one I'll-GKH-!" his shout is cut short as the blade hits his lung from under it and punctures several essential bits on the way in. And exactly as she said, his body falls from the air without the will to continue flying and crashed into the stone ground below.

COMBAT OVER

At this time, it doesn't seem like anyone else is coming into the room. You are unsure if that means the place is empty or perhaps whoever else is not willing to come to face you. There's only the southern stairs left to explore.

On his person you find the following: masterwork earth breaker, headband of vast intelligence +2 (enhances Knowledge [arcana]), LARGE Sihedron medallion, 650 gp in black onyx gems, a spellbook (at first glance seems focused on necromancy).


The bodyguard has only a few clothes and his regular greatclub.

At the back of the throne there's a pile of items. The bulk of this stash of treasure is worth 9,200 gp, and consists of various weapons, art objects, gems, trade goods, and other treasures weighing just over 300 pounds in all. Mixed in with all of this treasure, though, are a few magic items, Sonder quickly notices them—most of them taken from defeated Black Arrows and can be identified easily by the style and markings. These include 32 +1 arrows, 12 +1 giant-bane arrows, a suit of +2 light fortification studded leather, a +1 longsword, a +1 composite longbow, a belt of incredible dexterity +2, a cloak of elvenkind, and a pair of boots of the winterlands. Such items would be a boon in rebuilding the order now... but the decision to keep them or return them is yours to take.

But there's one thing that jumps to your attention particularly on the other side of the throne. You see what it looks like some sort of a brown rolled up hide. Checking it reveals it's a large sized missive written in Giant on the hide of a mammoth skin.

_
Barl-_


_Latest contact with Teraktinus indicates he has narrowed the search - He believes a human town called Sandpoint could hide what my lord seeks. Teraktinus will lead several of our people, as well as the dragon, on a raid into the town soon. When they return, they may be pursued and I may need your ogre slaves to aid in Teraktinus’s retreat to Jorgenfist. Be ready to return at my command! _                                                                                -_M_

While Lamatar's body was also left mostly abandoned at the entrance of the hag cave, you remember the Ogre fighters also had some magical items on them that might be worth something.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 14, 2022)

As the giant falls Addo follows the body down just a hair slower, landing roughly beside the oversized corpse.   He drops to a knee breathing in gasps as he recites the prayer of mending to righten his crumpled armor.

"Remind me to send thanks to the armorsmith, less durable work would have left little room for me."

Assuming signs of combat have died down he'll leave the treasure hunting to the others.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 15, 2022)

Gorrendux thanks the Genie for his help and bids him farewell. "I suspect I'll see you again soon. Fare thee well!" the outsider booms as he vanishes in a puff of blue smoke.

Gorrendux emits another blast of healing. *restoring 12 HP to each PC*.

Then, he starts looting bodies, including those dead Ogres back near the front.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2022)

Is difficult to identify particular individuals in such a secluded society.  Stone Giants usually keep to themselves, living away from human settlements deep in the mountain ranges of Varisia, particularly the Storval Plateau. He thinks he has heard the name before... Teraktinus might be a giant chieftain or a warrior. He also knows that wizardry is a Taboo among the most traditional giant tribes as the legend says that the Thassilonian tyrants, the Runelords, had subjugated their kind with powerful magic. Mirenia had rolled already and knew that Barl was considered a pariah among his people for practicing forbidden magic. His necromancy spellbook can attest to that.

It's alarming that Barl was making the ogres use their forges to create weapons and armors in large quantities, additional to the fact that a group of the otherwise "peaceful" type of giants are mobilizing a raid against the Varisian lowlands, Sandpoint of all places!


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 15, 2022)

Mirenia gives a sigh of relief as Sumara finally strikes Barl down in midair, quickly moving to collect her star knife after the giant has been felled. Securing it on her belt once more, she turns to the others.

"If this is true -- we have no time to spare. We need to return this equipment to Fort Rannick and deliver Lamatar's remains to Lady Myrania. Does anyone have magics to send missives?"

After securing the gear, Mirenia begins the Pageant of the Peacock to improve her ability to supernaturally fake being smart.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 15, 2022)

'In the morning," the aasimar begins, "I could prepare a sending, a brief back and forth.  More immediately the celestial assistant can travel with a message, but this might be disconcerting to one not expecting it."

"Though he can take a canine form, that might cause less panic?"

(1 minute duration, 6 more times today.  Could send a "dog" with a note and the comment that he'd return in 30 minutes for a response?)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2022)

Before resting Addo spams healing on himself and others that need it.

In the morning Addo will prepare 'Ant Haul' in place of one 'shield of faith' bringing his carry capacity up to 609lbs for the day.

He will also prepare 'sending' and contact *the mayor of Sandpoint* (that he certainly remembers the name of):

"Enemies coming to Sandpoint, giants and dragon.  Prepare defenses and shelter.  We are coming with what aid we can secure.  In Iomedae's name: Addo Venatinus."

(She can reply with up to 25 words)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2022)

Addo gets a response immediately: 
"*cough*G-Giants? Dragon? What in the name of- Yes! Thank you for letting me know! I'll tell Belor to get things ready... Mayor Kendra Deverin here...?"

You get the feeling she was in the middle of her morning coffee. 

In any case, gathering your treasure, the Black Arrow Gear and the most important stuff you can carry on one of the large crates meant for the weapons and armors the ogres were forging here, Addo can make the trip to Rannick/Turtleback ferry without much of an issue. 

As you step outside, you realize the continuous rains have stopped and now a layer of soft snow covers the mountains. The snowflakes fall slow and gently around you. Without the hags messing with the weather, Hook Mountain and Storval Plateau are prime for winter. Thankfully, the paths are still clear enough for the hikes back down the mountain.

Mirenia, Gorrendux and Sumara make their way to fulfill their promise to the ghostly princess of the Shimmerglens. The Kreeg Woods are silent and strangely beautiful...  It's almost as if nature itself is visibly relieved that the ogre threat has finally been dealt with. The people on Bitter Hollow greet you as you pass. A couple of giggling children hide behind a barrel of pickled fish waiting for you to walk by and throw a snowball at you. The ball falls short and they yell, running away as their plan go awry.

Entering the shimmerglens is a completely different experience since the last time you were here. While the chill is still present, you suspect is more of a weather thing than the influence of the supernatural. A regular glen at the start of the cold season. 

Sonder starts to smile widely as you approach Myrania's pond. The translucent figure floats up emerging from the water.

"He's here. I can feel him. My beloved..." she extends her hand. "_Please_, I can't hold much longer."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2022)

Addo's hike back to the fort with Rose leading the way at a good pace. 

By the time you reach Rannick, you see the fort bustling with activity. A group of volunteers from Turtleback Ferry are finishing clearing the moat, setting up pyres to deal with the bodies and fixing up the broken gates, etc. Mayor Shreed is actually here, helping Jakardros supervise the people and easing him into a leadership role. Jakardros is not used to have so many looking up to him but he's directing everyone to what's needed most. Vale for his part seems to be training a small group who are wearing the basic backup equipment they had hidden behind the waterfall. 

Shalelu comes jogging down to greet Addo with a happy wave. "Whoa! Need some help with that?" She smiles impressed by the Aasimar carrying such a big crate. "I guess you had good luck with the ogres? Wait... where are the others?" She stops on her spot realizing you two are the only ones coming here.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2022)

Addo greets Shalelu warmly as he heads into the fort.  "It is my hope that the ogres will not trouble this area for some time.  A chance to rebuild at the very least."

He will give an overview of the events at the lair and the troubling news they found with the giant's interest in Sandpoint while sorting through the crate.

"These items clearly belong to the Black Arrows, we thought it only appropriate they be returned to you."

"The others are addressing the remains of Commander Bayden, it was the last wish of Myriana that they be returned to her grove."  He goes light on the details of the fae if for no other reason than he doesn't have details to give.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2022)

Shalelu is relieved to know the others are safe. Jakardros and the others pale at the mention of a dragon and a score of giants heading to Sandpoint. 

Jakardros is baffled. Him and Vale know the giant tribes in these mountains well enough. 

The ranger passes a hand through his hair. "Stone Giants! I wouldn't have believed it if it wasn't you telling me this. The stone giants had always been a stabilizing force in the region, a voice of moderation among their more violent giant cousins. They stay clear of humanoid site but are willing to trade time to time. There are some aggressive groups, of course. The clans who inhabit the Iron Peaks and Wyvern Mountains follow a more warlike lifestyle shunning the more traditional ways of their tribes. Usually young adults trying to prove themselves as warriors but this..."

Vale's mouth makes a fine line. "We hadn't actually seen any around this part for quite sometime, right?"

"That's right. Yes..." Jakardros frowns. "We were always more focused on the threats. Hill Giants, trolls, ogres..."

In any case, Mayor Shreed can coordinate with Jakardros about bringing the rest from the clanhold and sending it down the river to Magnimar. 

Jakardros is thankful to Addo for bringing back the equipment and offers back the *+2 fortification (light) studded leather and Boots of the Winterlands.*

"Take this. You will need it more than us. I'll distribute the rest among our newest recruits..."

Shalelu nods to herself. "I'm going with you. Sandpoint needs all the help it can get."

Jakardros looks worriedly at her. "We can use you here."

"I know you want to keep me safe because, well, dragon, but I have to go. I have to help them."

"I'll go with you then."

She shakes her head. "Jakardros... they really need you here to get them back on track. I'll be fine," she assures him. "Once things are handled, I promise I'll come back and spend a few days helping out."

Jakardros sighs. 

"Alright. Please, be careful out there. We both know the destruction a single dragon can accomplish, let alone with a gang of giants," he then looks at Addo. "Whatever color it is, try to handle the dragon as fast as you can before it can do too much damage... "


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 16, 2022)

Addo nods in thanks to both.  "Jakardros, you have your own people and a duty to them now."  He pauses, his warm voice a touch more serious than usual, "duty can be heavy, but keep faith in the gods and they will see you through it.  They would not have led you here if you did not have the will inside you."

He nods again to Shalelu, "another bow is welcome, though I won't try to force you.  This will be a danger unlike few others."

Either way he will collect his things and make haste to the town to meet the others.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2022)

"Don't worry, Mr. Venatius. I might be a bit reckless but nothing like Jakardros here when he was young," she affectionately elbows the ranger on his side. "I can help the town prepare and take the necessary precautions. Without knowing how many giants are coming and from where, damage control might be our best option." 

Shalelu gathers her things, gives Kibb a well deserved bellyrub and shares a last long hug with her adoptive father before heading down to town to wait for the others with you.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 16, 2022)

Mirenia marvels quietly at the change in environment since the last trip to the Shimmerglens, smiling gently at Sonder as they walk. Finally when they come face to face with Myrania, she bows.

"We... were too late to stop what they'd done. But we brought what we could." She offers out the fingers she'd taken. "The hags responsible were slain. I'm so, so sorry..."


----------



## Bird Masked (Dec 16, 2022)

Sumara fell to her knee on the bank. "As am I. There are no words, I have none at least, but I am sorry for you both."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2022)

Myriana's expression softness with a pained smile.  "Oh my love... It will be alright," she whispers as a warm glow emanates from her hand. The icy claw floats from Mirenia's hand into the air, resonating with her magic. The ice melts leaving only a large brilliant drop. Her other hand waves down to the clear waters of her pond and a long stream joins Lamatar's light, creating a humanoid form.

"Lamatar, my sunshine. It's time to wake up."

She kisses the forehead of the figure as the glow subsides. A young naked man opens his eyes slowly, looking up to her translucent body as she begins to fade away. The last of energy holding to this world has been spent by bringing him back.

"Lamatar, my love. I must go, but my heart survives with you..." her voice echoes and she becomes hundreds of little wisps of light that gently float away, carried by the wind.

Lamatar reaches out in shock. "Myriana! Wait!" But he cannot stop them. They slip through his fingers even if they swirl around them. This bright gust rises crossing the glens... other smaller wisps emerge from the ground and from the old dead trees joining her. The spirits of the Shimmerglens were as trapped as she was, and now, as her former protector, she guides them to the beyond.

Lamatar stares at the lights fade from view and falls to his knees crying. "Farewell, my moonlight, farewell..."

Sonder and Mirenia notice one of the wisps swirling around you, until it lands on Mirenia's shoulder.

"Oh?" Sonder blinks, drying off his tears. "It seems like the Lady wants to thank you too."

Mirenia _feels_ a flash touching her very soul and the little light is gone.

From now on Mirenia is under the permanent effect of the Nymph's inspiration. If she were to check her shoulder, she would see a small crescent moon mark. This mark will remain whether she is raised, reincarnated or brought back on a different body as it's tied to her soul more than to her physical body.

Inspiration (Su)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A nymph can choose an intelligent creature to inspire and serve as a muse by giving that creature some token of her affection. The creature gains a +4 insight bonus on all Will saving throws, Craft checks, and Perform checks. A bard who has a nymph for a muse in this way can use his bardic performance for an additional number of rounds per day equal to his nymph muse’s Charisma modifier (+9 in this case).




Lamatar stands up slowly, finally noticing your presence and the fact he is naked. "I... apologize, I don't know you. Were you the ones who helped her?" His voice still wavers a bit. "My name is Lamatar Bayden. I'm... the commander of-... The fort! What has happened to the Fort-? How long has it been? They-" He asks in panic.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 17, 2022)

Mirenia needs a moment to process what she witnesses, drawn up from her bow and standing there stock still. She opens her mouth to say something but nothing comes out initially. A hand is lifted to her shoulder to rub at it gingerly, her eyes closing. "I... ah -- sorry. This must be... horribly confusing to you..." she says, though much confusion lies with her as well. "My name is Mirenia, and this lovely duelist is Sumara. We were sent from Magnimar to assist Fort Rannick. Unfortunately, it became the target of a rather wicked and complex plot... that you were hurt during, made to serve the hags partially responsible as an undead servant..." She glances towards the pond. "Lady Myriana ached for you, even after your death. She asked for us to liberate you from the servitude of the hags and to bring back just a portion of your body. And... what happened after I do not know if I can properly explain, but now here you are, before us. I have no easy answers but... I'm glad to see you are back with us, Commander. The Fort could certainly use your leadership now more than ever..."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2022)

"Are they alright then? The ogres took me to the cave and tortured me before killing me, that much I can recall. They claimed they had killed everyone, but that's-, that can't be right... right?" he shakes his head.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 17, 2022)

She's silent a little while longer, voice growing quieter. "Jakardos and Vale are all that's left," she murmurs.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2022)

He stares at her trying to process the words. He whispers a barely audible _what_ before the severity of what happened actually dawns on him. He gives a short choked up sob. 

Sonder flies to his side to try to soothe him. "They are rebuilding the fort right now. Taking in some volunteers. Maybe you can help out!"

He shakes his head. "I can't. I can't face them. Not after this. It was my fault. I hid my love for Myriana from them for years, and this is what happened. I couldn't protect her or them..." He slowly composes himself and looks at you. "I can't go back, not after she gave me my life back. I cannot walk those halls again while the others won't." 

"Her glades are without a guardian. I'll remain here to watch over them, just like she always did..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 17, 2022)

Mirenia's brows loft before she begins to nod slowly. "Oh... ah, well... we understand. Is... there anything we can provide you to help in your new vigil? Do you wish for the Black Arrows to learn of your fate?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2022)

He considers for a second and nods. "If you have anything I can wear for the cold, a dagger and a spare bow so I can protect the glades properly... that should be enough. I can send word to Jakardros later... I prefer to speak with him directly to tell him my decision."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 17, 2022)

"Of course." 

Mirenia provides her Cloak of Resistance, Masterwork Longsword, and Shortbow to Lamatar gingerly. She also throws in an Oil of Bless Weapon. "I don't keep a dagger but hopefully these will be of some use to you."


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 17, 2022)

Dismissing his prior concerns about Fey romancing Humans, Gorrendux speaks up. "Lamatar Bayden, it is good to meet you," Gorrendux says solemnly, introducing the PCs. "I am sorry for all you have lost. In general, I usually am very... cynical about love. But I see now, the love between you and Myriana was true and powerful, powerful enough to end the undead curse befalling you both, which pleases the Lady of Graves immensely. May Pharasma continue to bless and watch over you."

The Half-Orc Cleric hands him his dagger, a bottle holding _oil of mending_, a flask of holy water, and a vial of twitch tonic. Gorrendux offers him his bedroll too. "Between this and the cloak, we should be able to keep you covered until we can have someone bring you some real clothing."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 18, 2022)

Mirenia then turns to Sonder, looking the lyrakien over thoughtfully before she takes a deep breath.

"Sonder, I think it best if you were to stay here with the commander," she says quietly. "Though you've been a boon to our group, I think he needs the knowledge and wisdom you gained by Lady Myriana's side more than us. Guide his efforts so that he may honor her memory."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> Dismissing his prior concerns about Fey romancing Humans, Gorrendux speaks up. "Lamatar Bayden, it is good to meet you," Gorrendux says solemnly, introducing the PCs. "I am sorry for all you have lost. In general, I usually am very... cynical about love. But I see now, the love between you and Myriana was true and powerful, powerful enough to end the undead curse befalling you both, which pleases the Lady of Graves immensely. May Pharasma continue to bless and watch over you."
> 
> The Half-Orc Cleric hands him his dagger, a bottle holding _oil of mending_, a flask of holy water, and a vial of twitch tonic. Gorrendux offers him his bedroll too. "Between this and the cloak, we should be able to keep you covered until we can have someone bring you some real clothing."


"Thank you... This should be enough to get me through, yes. Loving her was what kept me trying to protect these lands. I do not regret that. Perhaps Jakardros would have been understanding of my situation..."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2022)

Hidden Nin said:


> Mirenia then turns to Sonder, looking the lyrakien over thoughtfully before she takes a deep breath.
> 
> "Sonder, I think it best if you were to stay here with the commander," she says quietly. "Though you've been a boon to our group, I think he needs the knowledge and wisdom you gained by Lady Myriana's side more than us. Guide his efforts so that he may honor her memory."



Sonder grins widely. "Leave it to me! We will protect the Shimmerglens from any other ogres that dares to step foot on it's land!" The Lyrakien flies to stand on Lamatar's shoulder. The 'young man' offers him a small smile.

"I'll appreciate some company, thank you."

Having finished all your pending requests in here, you have no trouble getting back. In fact, one of the fisher men in Bitter Hollow offers you to get you directly to Turtleback Ferry. There, you can reconvene with the others the very next morning. 


The town has certainly seen better days. There are still a few large puddles but the houses that were affected by the flood have been mostly fixed and cleaned. Additional supplies have been brought from Ilsurian so there's a number of boats and barges docked at the small pier. You would have no trouble on buying passage back to Magnimar from here, that would take about a week as well. The fee is waived for you, except for the food you might need to bring for the journey.


Addo gets a sending around this time from an unknown woman's voice:

@EvilMoogle 

*Spoiler*: _Sending for Addo_ 



"From Mayor Deverin: Your current location and estimated arrival? Enemy's direction and estimated arrival? Number and type of Giants? Type of Dragon?"




Kendra must have been coordinating but without many details there's a limit of how much her and Belor can get prepared accordingly. 

A little bit later, Gorrendux for his part also gets a Sending back from Magnimar:

@Ronnam 

*Spoiler*: _Sending to Gorrendux_ 



 From Lord-Mayor: You were supposed to stop whatever was going in that town. I'll see what I can spare but Magnimar's safety comes first on an attack. 





You leave the cold of the wilderness and this border town behind with Shalelu at your side, knowing war is coming to Sandpoint, and it's heroes are needed.


((you may post last minute shopping for rations/supplies if you want))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 18, 2022)

Addo replies to the unknown messanger:

"Stone giants, unknown number.  Unknown dragon.  Expected <number that Addo knows> days return.  Will try to arrange aid sooner.  They seek something.  Ruins under glassworks?  Quink may guess?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2022)

*CHAPTER 4 
Stones Over Sandpoint*​
_*Toilday, 4 Kuthona, 4707 Absalom Reckoning*_

The trip to Magnimar is mostly uneventful, but with each stop along the way rumors of increased giant activity in the owlands of Varisia are on everyone's tongue. The growing number of sightings at the fringes of civilization are enough to get everyone on edge. 

Hearing you come from Rannick, some people question the role of the Black Arrows, others blame Magnimar army's lack of action. You hear people who have claimed seeing immense footprints, barns crushed to splinters with cattle stolen and secondhand tales of sighting by hermits and hunters. No direct attack has happened to any settlement you are told merchants and traders have disapperaed, taken from the roads. For what? They have no clue. Stone giants are not known to eat people unlike their cousins but of course this creates even more fear that these giants have embraced such traditions. 

There are no towns large enough on any other part on the lowlands to have spellcasters with high enough level to send updates of the movements of this group of giants quickly enough.

The information you have from Mangminar is limited in more than one way. Lord-Mayor claims he can only spare ten lvl3  warriors and twenty lvl1 warriors and one ballista to Sandpoint who are already on their way, as they are also sending several contingentes to the other settlements who are demanding protection as well. Magnimar keeps the brunt of its army within their walls.

Kendra is not in liberty of sending more messages for a while as she is using the limited resources they have to coordinate. 

You arrive to Magnimar a week after leaving Turtleback ferry. The merchants and traders you contacted can be visited to sell what you still carry with you and pick up what you requested. You may have commissioned one item up to 14,000 gp. Any more expensive items require more time to be enchanted or be found. 

The main harbor is in CHAOS. Some people want to leave, while a score of smaller ships from Sandpoint have brought a few dozen people, mainly families with small children, into the city for safety.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 18, 2022)

Addo spent most of the trip in quiet contemplation.  At a glance in calm meditation or prayer but an energy about him like caged electricity.  In truth he didn't like the uncomfortable truth that time was out of his hand but there was nothing to do but accept it for the moment.

The day they arrive in he rushes off after briefly arranging with the others for the time and place to meet back up to head to Sandpoint.  He had used his time and the blessings of Iomedae to arrange with the temple for significant upgrades.


*Spoiler*: _Shopping List_ 




(Sell Armor, Shield, and some random junk)
Mithral Full Plate +2            14,500gp
Mithral Sanctified Heavy Shield +3    10,120gp
Lead Blade Gloves (CL5, 5x/day)     9,000gp (Commission)
MW Large Cold Iron Longsword           360gp


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 18, 2022)

Mirenia is thoughtful during their travels back to Sandpoint, lost as she ponders the sounds of the song she'd sung within that mysterious boat within the Shimmerglens. She thought on the nature of Myrania's conflict with those hags, Lamatar's second chance and new vigil. Had the nature of his secret endangered the Black Arrows or had it provided him the drive to keep the group fit and together to begin with? Did Jakardos possess that same level of commitment and passion? Perhaps now that he'd taken it back with Shalelu and come to peace with his past with her, it could be assumed. As she continued to wonder throughout the trip, idle thoughts gave to songwriting, the beginnings of a composition that paid homage to the defiance of the Black Arrows and another that captured the agonizing vice of the hags wails set in motion.

During their brief stop in Whistledown, she finds the artisan she'd bought the gnomish gadget composed of singing she'd been able to attach to her flute, thanking her kindly. After a brief bit of conversation, the bard comes away with a few new poems to bide her time reading during the trip to Magnimar.

When not singing or studying the stars during their trips, Mirenia also busies herself with writing letters, particularly to their contacts within Magnimar's nobility and mercantile class. She writes to implore them to consider putting pressure on the Mayor to better outfit and support the Black Arrows, as they are in need of the city's support now more than ever before. When they stop in Ilsurian, she attaches the letter to carrier pigeon to send to Magnimar, independent of their shopping lists or other requests for aid and vigilance.

After they stop in Wartle, Mirenia makes her way to an alchemist selling some backwaters reagents and other materials out of the Lean-To, a precariously tilted tavern popular in the area. After the group returns to the boat in the morning, she settles in beneath the deck in her cabin in order to work through some sort of lengthily hummed ritual as she burns the materials she'd purchased. This lasts for... the better part of the day, keeping to her ritual for nearly eight hours until the later evening. She seems downcast and subtly irate once she emerges from her cabin with what appears to have been a smoky but ultimately unsuccessful ritual... before there is an intense, bestial _shrieking _above her head. The stargazer looks up at the night sky just in time for a small, winged reptile to collide with her, landing in her arms. It's whimpers intensely, crowding close in her arms as she looks up and peers up at the sky, looks to the edges of the river, and to the nearby shore, then back to what she was quickly realizing was her new familiar. "...are... are you afraid of _heights_?" she asks gently with a slowly warming smile. "You're definitely going to be a handful..."

Once they finally _arrive _in Magnimar, she's somewhat taken aback by the chaos; even while traveling she'd never seen a city this large whipped up into such a frenzy. Not even Riddleport got this rowdy on its bad days. Striding off the boat she thanks the captain kindly for passage as she looks to the other Heroes of Sandpoint. "I suppose we have a date to keep with a cadre of merchants, then."

-------

*Spoiler*: _Gear_ 




Selling:
+2 Darkwood Shield - 629 g
Scroll of Burning Hands - 12.5 g
Pink and Green Ioun Stone - 100 g
Wand of Shocking Grasp - 210 g
Five Durable Cold Iron Arrows - 5 g
Caster's Tattoo - 3,000 g

Total (w/ Merchant Family) - 5,274.15 g

Buying:
Spellcasting (Transfer Tattoo) - 10 g
Dervish Sikke - 10,000 g
Belt of Physical Might (Dex & Con) - 10,000 g
+1 _Giantsbane_ Sunsilver Starknife - 8,099 g
Clear Spindle Ioun Stone - 4,000 g
Gloves of the Peregrine - 4,000 g? (*Commission) [*Continuous/On Activation. Returning Weapon: CL 1 * SL 1 * 2000 + Longshot: CL 1 * SL 1 * 2000 = 4,000?]
Lesser Fiendslayer Crystal - 3,000 g
Cloak of the Dark Tapestry - 2,500 g
Handy Haversack - 2,000 g
Ring of Resistance - 1,500 g
+1 Buckler - 1,005 g
Least Crystal of Arrow Deflection - 500 g

Total: 46,604


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2022)

(( Sumara, Gor and Rose may post their lists after this))

Mirenia gets a few of the nobles pressuring the Lord Mayor for more support for Sandpoint, adding five lvl 3 warriors and another ten lvl 1 warriors. He won't budge on allowing any more forces out of Magnimar and is not available for any more meetings. They will arrive to

Given the current situation Addo is not able to secure carpenters or mercenaries. Most if not all bands have been already conscripted by the Lord-Mayor for the city's defenses... and those who weren't aren't keen on coming to town that is to be attacked by a dragon.

Using a Teleport service, the party is taken to the middle of the main plaza, in front of the Cathedral. People who were carrying crates, sacks filled with sand and the like yelp in surprise when you appear, but recognize you quickly.

_"It's them!!"
"Thank the Gods!"
"They are here! They are here!"
"Someone tell the Mayor!"_

*Zantus* comes outside hearing the commotion. "Desna answered my prayers! I'm so glad to see you again," he looks back inside. "Please, Walda, take over the blessings, I'll be right back." He gestures you to follow him to the town hall and he starts explaining as you walk. "We have done what we could so far. We still had some of the defenses from the preparations for the goblin raid and we laid them out... I'm not sure that would slow giants tho. We have coordinated to prepare the Cathedral and the Garrison for people to hide inside, and as makeshift hospital. They are the strongest buildings we have.. but a lot of people have decided to stay to defend their homes. Several families were able to leave on boat but  many don't have the luxury of abandoning everything."

He takes you to the town hall, bustling with movement, giving you preference as you walk towards *Kendra'*s office. The door is open and  you can see her discussing something with *Belor *with a group of people: *Ven Vinder*, *Hosk *(the old ranger from the stables), *Ilsoari Gandethus* (headmaster of the school/orphanage), *Jasper Korvaski *(Paladin of Abadar in charge of the Mercantile League), a very nervous *Prof. Quink*, a man most of you haven't seen before but Mirenia immediately clocks as* Jubrayl Vhiski *(an unsavory individual, a 'business man' that is supposed to be the head of the main criminal gang in Sandpoint but Belor hasn't found the evidence that links him to take him in), *Titus Scarnetti* (current head of one of the other funding families of Sandpoint), a young man that Mirenia and Sumara identify as k*aleb Valdemar* (youngest son of the current head of the Valdemars in Sandpoint) and, of course your long time friend, *Ameiko Kaijutsu*.

Seeing you arrive with Shalelu brightness her face and she runs to you to pull the original group into a big hug. "You are back!!"

Young Kaleb, looks surprised seeing Sumara there, stuttering a greeting. There's a general sigh of relief from most of the group present except for Vinder, who remains with a somber expression, and Jubrayl and Titus Scarnetti who simply sneer in disdain at you.

"Oh, so lucky! The heroes have returned!" Titus rolls his eyes. "I don't suppose you stopped these brutes on the way here?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 21, 2022)

"We hired a magical transport as we were unsure of the status here," Addo says civilly to the man before focusing his attention to the mayor.  "I'm glad to see things are in hand here.  How can we best help?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 21, 2022)

Mirenia glances in the direction of *Madame Mvashti's Manor* as they arrive in Sandpoint, before her attention turns to the task at hand. She gives tight smiles and subdued waves to those that note their arrival, bowing respectfully to Father *Zanthus* as he comes out to greet them. "Likewise, Father. Desna guided our steps to arrive to you in time," she murmurs thoughtfully. She listens carefully as they make their way to Town Hall, nodding along in silence as she goes through some mental notes.

When they arrive within Mayor Deverin's office, a sea of mixed emotions begin to flood her. A knowing, somber glance exchanged with *Vinder*, and a hopeful, perhaps even encouraging smile given to the nervous looking *Quink*. A quick glance bounces her gaze between Sumara and *Kaleb*, the bard fighting a smirk for a brief secon. She seems hesitant when her gaze falls on *Ameiko*, putting up a plastic smile in the moment as she moves to hug the group.

"Mr. *Vhiski*," Mirenia greets politely. "Always a surprise to see you. Your mustache is looking particularly robust today. Extra time spent twirling it lately?" she asks with a playful smirk.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 21, 2022)

Once he presents you to the Mayor, Zantus excuses himself to return to continue preparations at the temple.

Jubrayl gives Mirenia a condescending smile. "Ah, _my sweet Mirenia_, it's been so long! I didn't know still you cared so much for my looks. And here I thought you only came to town to tuck the old woman in for her nap and get yourself in trouble." 

"Please, _that's enough_,"  Kendra sends a warning glare to Jubrayl. "You are here at Titus' behest, do not make me regret it."

Jubrayl bows his head. "My apologies, Mayor. I didn't mean to offend our mighty heroes."

Kendra sighs and turns her attention to the map, looking up at Addo to answer his question. "We have been debating a bit. They are seeking something in Sandpoint... but without knowing exactly what we don't know where to allocate our current forces. We were hoping you could fill us in a bit more on. You are the only ones who have faced with giants before as well."

"Here's is what we currently have," Belor passes you a note. 

Full-time guards: 16 warrior lvl 2
Militia: 70 warrior lvl 1 
Magnimar guards: 20 warrior lvl 1  (10 more on the way ETA 2 days)
Magnimar knights: 10 warrior lvl 3  (5 more on the way ETA 2 days)
1 Ballista


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2022)

Mirenia bows her head gingerly to Mayo Deverin in due respect and apology before lifting it to give Jubrayl a telling smirk. Striding over to Professor Quink, she leaves talk of military tactics to those better trained in such matters. "Professor, how have you been?" she asks politely. "Has the school been well in our absence? And -- ah, your research into the ruins below the town? Do you believe they might be the goal of these giants? Their fellows in the Kreeg Clan Hold held that same seven pointed amulet in some esteem."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 22, 2022)

"Sadly information is an area we are sorely lacking in.  We encountered an ancient relic in the ruins below Sandpoint, it was at least tangentially related to the murders that lead us to the giants, so I would guess that."  He sighs slightly considering the path of the last few weeks.

"Ultimately it might not matter.  If we can keep them out of the city their specific goals can be sorted out at a later date."  He pauses to consider, "what we could best benefit from, on my opinion, is more information.   I doubt an army of giants is subtle, if we can scout them out that will give us a better feel for the time of attack."

"With luck we might even be able to reduce their numbers before they get here."

"Before that there's not a lot more to do.  Shore up defenses, make sure there is water on hand for fires.  Reinforce plans with everyone so they know where to go and reduce panic as much as possible. "


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2022)

Quink takes a handkerchief to dry some sweat of his brow. "I'm sorry, Mirenia. My research hasn't found any information that I would be worth attacking the town. If they have some connection to the Sihedron I can only think of three targets... perhaps they want to take possession of the broken tower," Master Gandethus rolls his eyes at this suggestion. Quink clears his throat. "After all I still believe it was a mighty weapon capable of burning approaching enemies to a crisp! They could also be looking for the catacombs under the glassworks as I suspect there are further levels but the entry has collapsed. Or perhaps... and I hope I'm wrong... perhaps the circle of stones at the Cathedral could be of interest to them. If the Cathedral is their target, that would be catastrophic."

Mirenia remembers that at the center of the Cathedral, a ring of 7 stone pillars carved with Thassilonic runes were used by the locals as altars for Varisians and for druidic rites before Sandpoint was built. One of the agreements to allow the settlers was to leave the circle untouched.

Gandethus, also a scholar on his own right, believes they could be looking for the Runewell of Wrath, particularly because the note Xanesha gave to Aldern mentioned using their greed. "Perhaps they are looking for the secrets of not the runewell absorbing greedy souls in the vicinity without the need marking people?"

Titus scoffs. "If these hulking brutes are truly in targeting merchants or worse,_ nobles_, then we should get protection on the commercial area and our workshops. Sandpoint depends on it's timber and shipyard for trading. We also have the tannery, the brewery and our main magic shop in that side of the river. If any of those are targeted and destroyed it will spell trouble for the town this winter once this is over."

Young Kaleb Valdemar raises his hand, hesitantly. "My father is bed ridden and cannot be moved from our home... We would appreciate a few guards up there at Manor Street. And the shipyard *is* a bit exposed. My brother, Belven, has been working day and night rushing to finish a boat to help take others out of Sandpoint." 

"_My ship_," Jubrayl says with a smug grin to Mirenia. "Which, of course, I will put at disposition of the most vulnerable in our beloved town during this time of crisis. I heard our orphans weren't able to get on a ship. I'm sure we don't want them here until we get all this sorted out."

Gandethus sighs as if he hated to agree with the other man. "They are on the Cathedral right now. But I would appreciate if they could be taken for the time being."

"Are they the working with the monsters who killed my Katrine?" Vinder's deep ice cold voice startles a few, as if they had forgotten he was there as well. He looks at the party for confirmation.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 22, 2022)

Addo give the man a slightly sympathetic look before replying.  "That is one more question we lack a sufficient explanation to."  He keeps his voice calm and polite, hoping to temper the more emotional man.  "At the moment I believe our efforts best spent focused on protecting those that we can.  I feel it is likely the 'whys' will become clear with time."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 22, 2022)

Vinder grumbles. "Then I'm done here..." He's ready to leave for his store. As he passes you, it's not hard to catch a whiff of whisky coming from him.

Just as he steps outside you manage to hear Shayliss voice. "Dad! Are there any more supplies coming? Mom says we are running out of-... _have you been drinking again!?? DAMMIT, Dad!_" her voice becomes distant as they walk away back to their store.

There's an awkward silence and some throat clearing. "Well... I was hoping we could get him to rally the community but I might have to adjust a bit that plan," Kendra sighs.



Alright, to simplify this "wartime" I would like you to tell me what do you want to accomplish for the next few days and where do you wish to allocate the town's forces. Each action below will take 4 hours each and you can do 2 per day.

*Defenses* - helping reinforce the North wall and obstacles you used to have for the goblin raid.
*Scouting* - Patrolling the Sandpoint Hinterland. Choosing this, takes the whole day and it was to be you. These warrior won't have a chance on their own if they come across the giants, let alone a dragon.
*Training* - Explaining the basics of fighting large foes from your experience with the ogres to the guards and militia.
*Evacuating* - Getting the most vulnerable out of town and helping Belven Valdemar finish off Jubrayl's boat.
*Morale/Social* - Improve people's reactions times, keep them from panicking, etc.
Example: Addo decides to use Day 1 for Defenses and Evacuation. Day two, picks two defenses. Day three, two scouting.

The places to allocate the forces are up to you but you Titus has voiced the need to protect the 'factory/business area' of time and the shipyard, which is the whole East side bordering the river.

Also, Belor asks you a very important question. "Where would you have us place the ballista? And who would you want it to man it?"

Light Ballista (Large)
*Damage* 3d8; *Critical* 19-20/x2; *Range* 120 ft.; *Type* P
*Crew* 1; *Aim* 0; *Load* 2 full round; *Speed* 10 ft.
*Category* Direct-Fire (Large); *Proficiency* Siege Engine
You need 1 person to fire it but 2 people to reload it in two rounds.
Not having proficiency in siege weapons -4
Penalty for size -2 (having ranks on K.engineering can reduce this penalty to 0)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 22, 2022)

Mirenia looks on after Ven as he departs, shutting her eyes and shaking her head as he departs. Much as she wished to discuss or comfort him, they lacked the time to truly discuss.

Mirenia first joins Ameiko in returning to the Rusty Dragon Inn; she informs her of what happened in Magnimar in greater detail, including Tsuto's exoneration and turning on Judge Ironbriar, fighting alongside them. She delivers the young man's final words not to worry. "If... you need anything, please reach out. I'm here."

Next she heads to Madame Mvashti's home to check in on her amma if she hasn't evacuated already (though she doubts the woman would ever leave her house), ask for guidance or her impressions of what's to come, and to ask if she'd be willing to evacuate once Jubrayl's boat is finished...


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2022)

Ameiko is quite shocked by the revelation that her brother is not only alive, but free and, perhaps, moving towards a not so destructive path. Maybe. That's enough to bring a few hopeful tears. "Thank you for telling me... I think I'll be alright. I'm glad he might have found a sliver of change in his heart. I'll try to keep my ears open on any rumors about him."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 23, 2022)

Addo grits his jaw slightly as the man leaves, he has an oath there yet to fulfill, but turns his attention to finishing the briefing.

Once he has a chance he slips away and heads to the general store.  He could appreciate Ven's feelings quite well but it was critical that the man understood he was still needed.  By the town and by the family that remains.

(Still working on an for actions)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2022)

"If there's ever anything we can do to help, please... just, let us know? We're here for you," Mirenia implores. "I'm... sorry we couldn't convince him to join us. I... I hadn't thought of it, though I don't know that I could have if I had."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2022)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Addo grits his jaw slightly as the man leaves, he has an oath there yet to fulfill, but turns his attention to finishing the briefing.
> 
> Once he has a chance he slips away and heads to the general store.  He could appreciate Ven's feelings quite well but it was critical that the man understood he was still needed.  By the town and by the family that remains.
> 
> (Still working on an for actions)



Taking a small break a few minutes later as they had been in that meeting for a while already, Addo gets a chance to visit the general store briefly. Here the windows have been boarded up but other than that the door is open with a long line of nervous patrons waiting for service. He can see Solsta, Ven's wife, attending the front store, while muffled yelling can be heard in the back/house area. She has dark circles under her eyes and is actively ignoring the arguing going on behind the door. She sees Addo coming in and sighs tiredly. 

Before she can greet him, the back door slams open, Shayliss storming out. "GET SOBER FIRST! Not going to talk to you like this!" She passes you fuming, sending a glare on your direction briefly. "Don't follow me," she warns as she leaves, but Addo is not sure if she means Ven or maybe also himself.

"Shayliss! Come back this damn instant-!" Ven tries to follow her but bumps into the door. Everyone present remains silent. Ven then notices Addo is here and he straightens up a bit to regain his composure. "You come to talk? I'm not going anywhere. I'm staying right here to defend my home and my family," he crosses his big arms over his chest.

"Ven, could you please move and open the rest of the crates on the basement? Maybe Mr.Venatinus can help," his wife says without looking up, finishing up bagging a paper back with groceries.

"I don't need him. I can do it myself!" Ven says feeling slightly insulted.

"I need that done quickly. You'll do it faster with him- here is your change, thank you," she thanks the other woman who takes her bag and quickly makes for the exit.

Ven's mouth turns downs. "... ALright. You can help. Come..."

Vinder gestures you to the other door that leads to the stairs and the basement.




Ameiko shakes her head. "I understand now that he would have never wanted to return here, whether I was here or not. Perhaps just my mother would have been able to convince him. I guess him not having the influence of Nualia and getting a fresh start is the best I could have ever hoped for him..."

When Mirenia heads to Madame Mvashti's house she finds the Elder sitting on a chair placed outside her home while her daughter Koya is trying to convince her to leave.

"Mother, please, we can arrange passage with the boats or the caravans."

"I'm not leaving, Koya. I asked to stay 40 years ago and won't start changing that now." 

"It's too dangerous for you to stay! These are not goblins, ma', it's giants and a dragon!"

The older woman strikes her cane against the flagstone, startling everyone around her. "And I am *Niska Mvashti! Daughter of the Harrow! The Wandering Song! Spiritspeaker! *And this is _my _*HOME*. If my time to meet The Lady has come, oh my dear, I'll make sure to bring them with me!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2022)

Mirenia listens and looks on with a sigh, before climbing up the steps to join them, bowing her head to both Koya and her amma. "I had a feeling I'd be hearing something like that..." Mirenia says with a sigh. "Hi amma, auntie. Good to see you both in good health.." Mirenia gives a slight pause, looking between the two of them. "I didn't expect you to be willing to go... especially not with it being Jubrayl's boat," she says with a smirk. "But maybe we can talk about what you've seen of what's to come?"


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2022)

The old woman's expression softens hearing you arrive. "There you are, come, come!" Mvashti's thin boney hands gesture her to come closer. She coups her face gently. "I missed you my sweetie. And yes... that crook won't be having me on his boat." 

The woman has a glint on her eye when Mirenia mentions her visions of the future. "Ah, you know the currents of time shift, my dear. Let us see what we can gleam from it today..." She motions you inside the house for a private reading.

She shuffles the cards expertly, and pulls three cards.... "The Past!"

The Mountain Man - There was a physical power outside your control
The Courtesan - Intrigue. Social niceties. A woman of power decisive to the situation you were involved with.
The Teamster - External driving force. You  traveled very far.

"But you you already knew this..."

She pulls three more cards. "Your present!"

The Marriage - A strong permanency. Unity is necessary at this time.
The Wanderer - MMmhh... there are things or people you still don't know their true importance or skill. Perhaps they can help you in this situation. 
The Foreign Trader - This is you... looking for information. Your present revolves around this.


"And now the future..."


The Tangled Briar - (Mvashti remains silent looking at this card with a stern expression) You'll meet a long gone person... the one that is behind the current events. When, I cannot say... but you will be in danger.

The Lost - Emptiness, insanity... More than one poor soul will require your help. 

And finally... she pulls The Eclipse. The card falls from her trembling hand.  "Oh my dear child..." her hands come over Mirenia's. "There will be a time where you feel all is lost and you may want to shun even the stars. You must not lose faith, Mirenia."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 23, 2022)

Addo gives a well practiced and gracious smile to the always warm welcome he receives from the Vinder family and heads down into the basement.

"Many hands make for light work," he murmurs as he walks.  "But you mistake my presence here.  As much as I truly wish I could beg you to flee I have a much harsher request."

He approaches the first indicated crate and after inspection pulls out a prybar and cracks the top from it.

"I need you to push through the pain and the loss to help your family and this town."  He sets the lid of the crate aside and turns to look at Ven.  His normally warm voice showing hints of something, an incredible deepness to it.

"It is unreasonable to ask, the pain you feel, that any parent feels after burying a child, is not so light a thing that it can be easily shifted.  But they," he gestures vaguely above, "your wife, your daughter, and the others in town _need you_."

"I've seen your strength, your passion, the lengths you will go to when you set your mind to it.  And I ask you to do so now for a new cause."

The aged Aasimar turns away dlightly, briefly lost in his own thoughts before continuing.  "And then, when we are granted a moment to rest we can grieve.  One father to another I can tell you that will be there when you turn to it but others might not be.  Not without everyone's help."


Under his breath he mutters a quick prayer that his words reach the man.

((Diplomacy w/hp: 31)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2022)

Ven remains silently for a bit and only grumbles in low voice, cursing about how heavy some of the boxes are, but Addo can tell he is listening. He stops for a minute after hearing him and just rubs his forehead and his face with his big callous hands. "I don't know if I can."

"Those monsters got my baby girl and I couldn't do anything. I failed her. I failed them. Shayliss won't listen to me now. She leaves home and goes to Gods-know-where at night. And I'm left here just thinking, what if she doesn't come back this time. I can't- I can't handle it," he looks at the corner of the basement where several bottles of hard liquor are empty. 

He takes a deep breath. "I am only good at two things, Addo. I'm good with my store and I'm good punching the living lights out of those who want to mess with me and mine. Which one you need most right now?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 23, 2022)

Addo channels as much warmth into his tone as he can manage, "do not sell yourself short.  You raised two strong, independent daughters.  That they fought with you simply shows the strength you gave them."

"That is exactly what I need.  I need someone that can connect with the town, organize those that remain.  Convince the vulnerable to seek shelter and those that can to contribute where they are able."

He looks the man in the eyes, hoping to kindle a connection. "You can do this, I know it in my heart but I need you to know it to."

"As to Shayliss," the aasimar shakes his head.  "I expect she grieves as well.  I imagine you are more alike than you think.  Perhaps she could help with this?  With together, talk with her and listen?  At worst she is and extra set of hands for a heavy burden."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2022)

"I'll do what I can, but... Shayliss is still angry with me. You are right, she has my temper. If you see her... well, you have a way with words I could only ever dream of. If you convince her to come home, I'd rather have her helping her mother. But if she wants to help around, please, don't put her in the front line. As a favor, Addo," he asks the warpriest.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Dec 23, 2022)

The winged man nods.  "If I see her I will do what I can."  That settled he'll focus on the honest work with the boxes. 

He'd give an honest effort to find Shayliss I don't know that this is possible for him?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2022)

Asking just a bit around gives him no real directions for her whereabouts. People certainly saw her leave the store but after that no one is sure where she went. It would require a bit of search that could take 1d4 hrs with Gather Information.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 23, 2022)

Addo spends an hour asking about if anyone had seen Shayliss but has no results. All he hears is that since Katrine's death she became quieter and only seen at her shifts helping at the store. People are aware she leaves usually at night but no one hasn't really figured out who might be the newest target of her attention.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 23, 2022)

Well -- that was a lot to unpack. Mirenia's unable to keep the full extent of her concern from her expression. "That sounds... eventful," she says slowly, rubbing at the back of her neck. "The Eclipse, is it? Hopefully that isn't into the near future. Thank you -- amma. I won't waste your wisdom."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 24, 2022)

Mvashti can only hope is later.

Mirenia spends the rest of this day doing some investigating on anyone who might have had some adventuring background or fighting/magical experience.  

She confirms some of the following information from people she knows in town.
Chask Haladan male human bard 3/expert 3 (owner of the Curious Goblin bookshop)
Vorvashali Voon male human wizard 2/rogue 2/expert 2 (owner of the Feathered Serpent magic shop)

But then, Mirenia gets something she's not expecting.

"You are looking for someone capable? Maybe you should look for Shroud. I haven't actually seen him, but some says he looks the adventurer part."

That's a name she had never heard before...

Asking information about this person Mirenia finds out the men of Sandpoint are increasingly worried about a mysterious figure known only as “Shroud” who exposes infidelities and secrets kept from wives. To date, no fewer than a dozen of Sandpoint’s less honest husbands have had their affairs, hidden stashes of gold, or embarrassing secrets made public by Shroud via a poster in the town market and a “Y” inside of a circle painted in yellow upon his home’s front door. A girl claims Shroud saved her when walking back to her farm when a couple of men jumped her on the road. 

_"It was night so I couldn't see well, but he was wearing a beautiful dark cloak with golden edges and a yellow scarf covering his face, and a shining armor. He used a whip to strike them and mark their faces, warning them he would take their lives if he heard they ever dared anything like that again. He was such a gentleman, making sure I was fine and unharmed, but before I could thank him he vanished out of thin air!"_

You ask Belor about this incident and he sighs. The girl reported the incident a week ago and he found the two men who couldn't get rid of the mark on their face and quickly took them in. He hasn't looked into this Shroud because he had only been exposing some dirty laundry until then but with the imminent attack, Shroud is not Belor's priority right now.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 27, 2022)

Gorrendux catches up with Mirenia, and hears what she has to report about this mysterious "Shroud" person. "Good work, *Mirenia*. This Shroud sounds like someone of whom the Lady of Graves would heartily approve. They sound like a defender of Sandpoint, in their own way, they probably want to find a way to help repel the Stone Giants."

After clearing it with Sheriff Belor, Gorrendux will put up a poster including a “Y” inside of a circle painted in yellow. The poster will feature Gorrendux's face, poorly drawn, with the following text: "P. PURE SAVAGER midnight". Assuming this Shroud might enjoy the Cleric's word scramble riddle, Gorrendux (and anyone interesting in a late night) plans to go to PAUPER'S GRAVE in hopes of a meeting. "What do you think friends? Plus, if more Ghouls have moved in since our last visit there, we can clear 'em out."

Earlier in the day, Gorrendux will cast _Divination_ (his prepared Knowledge domain spell). Over the course of the 10-minute ritual casting, he says a prayer to Pharasma, and includes therein a chant along these lines, "Oh great & powerful Pharasma, wise & brilliant Lady of Fates, in a few days time, the town of Sandpoint shall be under attack, the victim of mad aggression from the Stone Giants. Great Pharasma, what can you see and share about this impending attack? What wisdom and insight might you deign provide us in this time of crisis? Thank you, and I praise you majestic Spiral of Fate."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> Earlier in the day, Gorrendux will cast _Divination_ (his prepared Knowledge domain spell). Over the course of the 10-minute ritual casting, he says a prayer to Pharasma, and includes therein a chant along these lines, "Oh great & powerful Pharasma, wise & brilliant Lady of Fates, in a few days time, the town of Sandpoint shall be under attack, the victim of mad aggression from the Stone Giants. Great Pharasma, what can you see and share about this impending attack? What wisdom and insight might you deign provide us in this time of crisis? Thank you, and I praise you majestic Spiral of Fate."



((note: Divination is a more powerful form of Augury as it can check on events up to a week in advance, but I believe the types of answers would still be Woe/Weal.))

The faint smoke coming from the inciense starts to swirl as soon as Gorrendux finishes his prayer. A faint voice echoes through his mind...

_Greatest Woes come through sky and mills._

================
As for the commune spell, when Gorrendux finishes casting it, he looks up and is startled by the sudden appearance of a skeleton wearing a colorful dancer dress, a crown of bright flowers upon her skull and, long lustrous black hair. She's... oddly beautiful. Even with only bones, she exudes an aura of calmness around her. She *smiles*, or at least you FEEL the smile because there are no lips or muscles to show it to you, and nods towards you encouraging you to make your questions.

Knowledge Religion DC15 

*Spoiler*: __ 



She is a Psychopomp, more particularly, a Catrina. Psychopomp preside over the flow of life. Their primary concerns focus upon souls in the vulnerable transition between death and their final destinations upon the planes. Catrinas welcome the dead into the afterlife, doing what they can to lessen the shock and terror experienced by mortals who haven’t accepted their own deaths or who still grieve for themselves.





1. Are the giants connected to the death of Ven Vinder's daughter?
She glances in direction to the mill. "Their true master is."

2. Will they approach from the north gate?
Yes

3. Will they approach from the tanner's bridge?
Yes

4. Will they approach from the Sandpoint bridge?
Yes

5. Will the giants attack manor street?
Yes

6. Is what they seek in the Runewell?
No

7. Is what they seek in the Old Light? 
Yes

8. Will they be armed with siege weapons?
No

9. Will Barl's ogre slaves be nearby?
No

10. Is the dragon young?
Yes

She gives a small curtsy and she dissolves away in incense smoke.

================================

That night, Gorrendux ((and anyone else who wishes to come to the meeting with Shroud)) leaves town in direction of Pauper's Grave, but don't get that far...

Midway their journey there, a voice comes from somewhere ahead of you.

"People will speak ill of you now, Master Tallowscar. Using my symbol like that will make people talk," from the shadows of the overgrown bushes by the road, a lithe figure appears. Shroud is wearing a mithral elven light armor, a dark cloak with golden edges and a whip of his hip. He uses a yellow scarf to cover his face. "With the town in danger, I don't think it would be wise to leave it unattended," he points back at the road you come from.


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 28, 2022)

Eyes wet with the glory of his deity favoring him with advice & insight, Gorrendux thanks the Psychopomp from bent knee. Immediately after experiencing these visions, he shares every detail with the PCs regarding what he learned from his _Divination_ and _Commune_ spells. He also will explain to them the appearance of a Psychopomp and what they are (so the information under the spoiler tag in the above post).

"I believe we trust Deverin and Belor, so I might as well tell them too, right?" he says to the team. Unless someone feels differently, Gorrendux will inform the city leaders of his visions, but impresses upon them that it would be best not to advertise that we're relying on magical knowledge, because your average townsfolk could get dubious and untrusting.

Then out on the road, Gorrendux stops with a surprised gasp upon the Shroud's appearance. But the Half-Orc recovers quickly, and gives a short bow to the mysterious vigilante. "Good evening, er, Shroud, I take it? I'm Gorrendux, humble servant of Pharasma, Lady of Graves." Gorrendux introduces whichever other PCs have come too. "You're probably right, I should not leave the town unattended. But I felt it necessary to forge a rapport with you. You clearly care about Sandpoint and want to help the town. I trust you know an invasion is imminent. My team and I are focused on preparing the defenses, and were hoping you might be able to offer some insights."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 28, 2022)

((Not disrupting things but wanted to get notes written down somewhere less likely to be lost.

Tweaked positions on the map slightly, moved Mirenia and slightly reinforced her position and Gor's position.

I'm mildly concerned with how narrow the river is after the communion suggesting the mill is a major threat, I moved a few militia to that area with that in mind.  I'll leave specifics up to the PCs in question but here are my general notes:

Zone 1: Northgate
PCs: Addo
NPCs: Ameiko?
Guards: 2x Magnimar Knights, 20x Warriors
Strategy:  If the NPCs can use the wall for cover and engage from range Addo can move forward and Addo.

Zone 2: Tanner's Bridge
PCs: Gorrendux
NPCs: Jasper?
Guards: 4x Magnimar Knights, 10x Warriors
Strategy: This one feels rough, might need to pull back if the giants try to pound it out.

Zone 3: Sandpoint Bridge
PCs: Sumara
NPCs: Cleric?
Guards: 3x Magnimar Knights, 4x Town Guard, 10x Warriors
Strategy: There's not a lot of cover here, if the giants hit from range you'll probably have to go out and meet them.

Zone 4: Manor Street
PCs: Mirenia
NPCs: Shroud?
Guards: 2x Magnimar Knights, 4x Town Guard, 10x Warriors
Strategy:  Ambush from the cover of woods.  Or abandon the point to reinforce the bridge if the battle seems unwinnable.

Zone 5: Lumber Mill
PCs: None
NPCs: None?
Guards: 10x Warriors
Strategy:  Engage at range to stall and fall back.  Basically just try to slow down anything that is trying to cross here.

Temple:
PCs:  Rose
NPCs: Shalelu
Guards: Ballista x1, Town Guard x4, Warriors x10
Strategy:  Shalelu runs ballista squad with guards.  Rose does her thing.  Targeting priority:
 1) Dragon if (s)he is in sight and still alive.  The mobility of the dragon could tear us all apart.
 2) Any forces that have slipped by us somehow and are free in the city.
 3) Whatever walls seem to need the most help at the the moment.
They absolutely should feel free to engage at longer range.

Other NPCs:
Addo could use the assistance of a barad if Ameiko is willing.
Sumara could use the assistance of a cleric if one of the temple clerics is willing.
I'd feel better with Mirenia and Gor having more meat.  Jasper and Shroud?  Possibly?

Not sure what other NPCs would be willing to assist.

Other notes:
Each of the "reinforced" buildings (temple, garrison, town hall) have 10x level 1 warriors.  Their job is to help secure the civilians in case shit happens, not necessarily to engage.  If fighting does break out there they're best bet is to do an organized withdrawal while civilians get to new cover and then accompany them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## soulnova (Dec 28, 2022)

Ronnam said:


> Eyes wet with the glory of his deity favoring him with advice & insight, Gorrendux thanks the Psychopomp from bent knee. Immediately after experiencing these visions, he shares every detail with the PCs regarding what he learned from his _Divination_ and _Commune_ spells. He also will explain to them the appearance of a Psychopomp and what they are (so the information under the spoiler tag in the above post).
> 
> "I believe we trust Deverin and Belor, so I might as well tell them too, right?" he says to the team. Unless someone feels differently, Gorrendux will inform the city leaders of his visions, but impresses upon them that it would be best not to advertise that we're relying on magical knowledge, because your average townsfolk could get dubious and untrusting.
> 
> Then out on the road, Gorrendux stops with a surprised gasp upon the Shroud's appearance. But the Half-Orc recovers quickly, and gives a short bow to the mysterious vigilante. "Good evening, er, Shroud, I take it? I'm Gorrendux, humble servant of Pharasma, Lady of Graves." Gorrendux introduces whichever other PCs have come too. "You're probably right, I should not leave the town unattended. But I felt it necessary to forge a rapport with you. You clearly care about Sandpoint and want to help the town. I trust you know an invasion is imminent. My team and I are focused on preparing the defenses, and were hoping you might be able to offer some insights."




Deverin and Belor will be coordinating to keep civilians out of harms way and appreciate the heads up to try to keep people off the streets around the old tower to avoid running into trouble if things turn south.

===========================

Shroud's pose shows some amusement. "The way I serve the town is different than yours, because I am also a servant to the interests of a higher power," he pulls a small chain from under his cloak, which you can recognize as the symbol of Calistria. You would know Calistria to be the Goddess of Lust and Revenge. Of passion freely given and those vengeful who have been wronged. "Heroes like you take on grandeur problems to save the day... but someone must look for those left behind to the injustices of their every day lives."

He turns away, walking back into the shadows. "I'll leave the planning and defense to you. You can count on one thing, though. If the people of Sandpoint need me, I'll be there..." he nods back. "And, who knows, if this all works out, there might be a thing or two I might trust you enough to share with you. Until we meet again, Mr. Tallowscar..."

He waves a hand and chants a small incantation, vanishing on thin air. (spellcraft DC17 invisibility)


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 28, 2022)

"Well met, and fare thee well, Mr. Shroud," Gorrendux says to the vanishing figure. A few minutes later, he mumbles to himself, "What a nutter."

Tempted to continue his trek to Pauper's Grave to see if there are any Ghouls in need of eradication, Gorrendux stares down the path toward his original destination. After a moment's contemplation, the Half-Orc shakes his head, and focuses on the problem at hand. "Gotta get back to Sandpoint," he grumbles as he start jogging back to town. 

Gorrendux relishes the light weight of his new set of armor, a new mithral breastplate. It always felt weird to him relying on evil Nualia's armor anyway. _Glad to be rid of her breastplate, glad to be in something new and of such stellar quality. I never woulda thought that a guy like me ever would be wearing something so nice, _the Cleric thinks to himself.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2022)

Mirenia declines to join Gorrendux in his trip to meet the Shroud, but does applaud how he uses the information she gained to set up a potential meeting. During the remaining time they have before the giants and dragon reach Sandpoint, she chooses to focus entirely on *improving morale*. She asks Ameiko, Mayor Deverin, and Kaleb Valdemar if it's alright for herself and the soldiers that are assigned to Manor Street to station themselves in any potential barracks in their manors so that they're ready to assume positions once the fighting begins. In the evenings she prefers to chat with Ameiko if possible.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2022)

Ameiko is more than willing to provide housing for the guards, as do the Valdemar and Deverins. 

The Kaijutsu Manor is the smallest of the four noble houses overlooking Sandpoint, yet perhaps the richest looking in town. What this manor lacks in stature and size it more than makes up for in the exotic and impressive furnishings within. Lonjiku took great pains to decorate it with only the best of his fine glass work and his Tian ancestry. Ameiko had to let most of the manor servants go after his father's demise. A married couple, Velarie and Anyaia Neserin, remain on site, employed to air the mostly abandoned rooms of the manor weekly and tend to the manor grounds, but for the most part Kaijitsu Manor is now empty so Ameiko has no issue of letting them stay.

The Deverin Manor is not only inhabited by Kendra, but by her brother Aiver, his wife Vana, and their five sons (ranging from 10 to 5) who have been sent to Magnimar already. The building is big, originally intended to house the three families Amos Deverin expected his children to have, but only one had.  

The Valdermar Manor is the largest of the four buildings and has a complete majestic view of the town, and particularly, the shipyard below. Old Ethram is almost as old as Madame Mvashti but he wishes to have half of her vitality. Mirenia would know he married pretty late in life as he started to fear for his own mortality and the legacy. As Kaleb mentioned, he is bed ridden and going through one of his sickness. They have room for only a couple of guards as they have several servants to look after the needs of the old man.

The Scarnetti Manor is actually gated, as Rose found out one time. No visitors allowed without an invitation. Titus has hired his own extra guards to protect his propriety and claims there's no more room. He is seen directing them to board up the windows and keep a watch at the entry.

When going to chat with Ameiko at the Inn, Mirenia finds her with Shalelu who has recount their journey to Rannick and is also helping to calm her nerves. Ameiko is worried about the dragon more than the arrival of the giants, and Shalelu promises to do her best with Rose to shoot it down.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 29, 2022)

Mirenia declines asking the Scarnetti's for help in the first place, trusting that the other three families would have enough room for the more than a dozen soldiers expected to protect Manor Street. She gives one of the least experienced warriors the job of holding the fireworks necessary for signalling for reinforcements, and goes about detailing the general plan for holding Manor Street; assuming they had forewarning due to the patrols, Mirenia would first buff the group utilizing magic. They'd use the tree line for cover, with Mirenia attempting to distract the assailants with *Fascinate* to hold their attention. If they could manage a Surprise Round like this, Mirenia would shift to* Inspire Courage* during it, and the group would rush out and *Charge* the giants in a pincer move from *Flanking* positions with their melee weapons. 

Mirenia will purchase a bardiche for anyone that isn't armed with one (assuming none of them do; 208 gold). She'll direct the warriors to set up cover in the tree line to better hide their positions ahead of time, and add flourishes to their armor in order to better blend into the forest cover (if possible, gain some Circumstance bonuses to their Stealth rolls using prep. Can swap a Morale boosting action to Defenses/Training for that purpose?)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2022)

Hidden Nin said:


> (if possible, gain some Circumstance bonuses to their Stealth rolls using prep. Can swap a Morale boosting action to Defenses/Training for that purpose?)



((Yes, you can. I'll take that into account.))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 29, 2022)

Just as the first rays of dawn come over the eastern peaks early in the morning of the third day...

Addo and Rose take their respective positions. Addo goes through the routine of checking everyone's armor and weapons are properly donned, that everyone is accounted for, etc. 

Shalelu gives Rose a tired 'mornin', having stayed up for the later half of the night. Father Zantus shows up behind Rose with a tray of coffee for them. As she waits for her cup to be filled, Rose immediately spots several humanoid silhouettes standing atop the nearest tors of Ravenroost, lit against the rising sun. If she can discern their forms from this distances leaves no doubt that those are giants and are about to arrive! As quickly as she caught a glimpse of them, they "disappear" into the woods and rocky cliffs to mask their approach. They will be here in about 10 minutes.

Assuming Rose let's Zantus and Shalelu know, the alarm is immediately shouted through town. The attack is imminent but these precious moments in advance are enough for everyone who has been appointed to a place to get there in time. 

All forces manage to wake up and done their armor in time. Support NPCs arrive to their respective locations. People are cleared from the streets and those who can are told to get to their basements. 

Belven can be heard shouting in the shipyard. "Drop her in the water!"

"She still needs a-"

"She will make water but she can get to Magnimar limping. DROP HER!" He orders the workers. "Tell Gandethus to bring out the kids, NOW!"

A rope is cut and the small frigate slides into the river. A dozen scared children and other last minute evacuees are then being brought into the docks to load them onto the ship. Jubrayl suddenly shows up there as well, carrying two children safely into the boat. "Come on my little friends! Think of this as an adventure!" he reassures them... and then glances back to a pair of associates to 'help' carrying the other children into the boat, a long with a extra crates. 

Surprisingly, there is no panic. There are no screams. At least not yet. Even with only two days to prepare there's a sense of direction of what must be done. 

And so, it finally starts. A thunderous crack of stone against stone rings through the air, and Addo realizes a rock has not only hit the wall but it has taken out one of the militia warriors as well. Ameiko gulps and brings out her samisen to start to sing as soon as she can.


Addo rolls for initiative! @EvilMoogle 
((We will be adding the other init as the raid develops in different parts of the town. These giants have revealed their position and are technically out of the map at 180ft North from the wall. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2022)

Addo rallies with the soldiers he trained beside to the North Gate ready for what the day might bring.  The waiting, he knew, could be the worst of it.  Once the fighting starts for good or for ill things would be decided quickly.  As soon as they arrived he began the first of many prayers for that day.  

"Iomedae, Lady of Valor, watch over these people as they fight to defend their home.  Guide their hands as they protect their fellows.  And send them back safely or guide them into your embrace."

As he finishes he casts the first spell in his repertoire and summons a boon from his ancestors.  For most a ghostly apparition of the past would deliver it but Addo's bloodline is _deeper_ than most and for a brief moment the celestial planes are present upon the field of battle to deliver Addo a shimmering sword forged in the fires of the Holy Mountain itself.

((Addo casts 'ancestral gift' to summon a Mithral +1 Giant Bane Longsword, this has a duration of 100 minutes so I can't imagine he'd wait for combat to start.  While technically there's no mechanical rules for "hey, isn't an Aasimar technically descended from a celestial being of some sort" I decided to embrace the fluff.  If the DM wants to rule in her infinite wisdom that the Giants flee the field of battle from this that's her call))

Once the giants signal the battle to begin, Addo calls out, "get down!  Take cover from behind the walls and ramparts!  I'll draw them in!"  With that he casts 'effortless armor' and launches himself from the wall, flying 30' towards the giants.

((AC currently 29 this will increase in the coming rounds))


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2022)

Ameiko takes a deep breath and gets up the ramparts to try to provide the warpriest with some extra help.

Addo can see the giants laughing from the distance congratulating one of them for hitting the guard, but as he leaves the wall to confront them they immediately stop and run to meet him.

The warriors duck behind the rampants. The guards bring out their bows to try to aid the holy warrior but the skin of the giants is hard and they are unable to hit them.

Round 2
*Addo 19*
Ameiko 19
Stone Giant 17
Guards 5


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2022)

"Now is the time to strike!  For Sandpoint!"   Addo rallies the forces at the closing giants.

He then casts 'prayer' as a standard action and 'ironskin' using fervor.

(AC rises to 35 for the next 10 minutes)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2022)

Ameiko continues to inspire courage, staying at the doors.

The stone giants are taken back at the feeling of righteousness bearing down on them but they move to engage Addo, who is clearly the biggest threat here. They swing their great clubs at him, but none of them come close to affect the winged warrior. 

The guards shoot their bows and the others throw their javelins but only two manage to scratch one of the giants.

Round 3
*Addo 19*
Ameiko 19
Stone Giant 17
Guards 5


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2022)

Addo:

5' "step" in
Swift: Divine Favor using Fervor (6/8 remaining)
Move: Strike True
Attack: (40/confirm 35/54 damage)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2022)

Ameiko and the guards cheers at Addo's devastating blow. She continues her song.

The stone giants go full attack on him, but they simply can't land a hit. They look at each other in confusion, as if looking for directions in this situation. They did not expect anyone to withstand their blows.

The guards focus their fire on the giant Addo attacked, hoping to wounding him further. Two of the warriors' javelins get him on the legs and he wobbles a bit, he looks pretty bad.

====
*Meanwhile at the Tanner's Bridge...*

Gorrendux sees three enormous bears coming out of the bushes, followed by two more giants behind them... 


Round 4
*Addo 19*
Ameiko 19
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
Guards 5

Gorrendux ???

@Ronnam please roll initiative


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 30, 2022)

Mirenia wakes with a start as the alarms are raised, rallying the soldiers across the three manors to get into position within the forests. She casts *Cultural Adaptation, Heightened Awareness, Raiment of Authority, Pageant of the Peacock, and* *Vindictive Soliloquy*. Then on the troops she casts *Good Hope *and *Triple Time*. 

Using her *Sleeves of Many Garments,* she disguises her adventuring clothing as a long and flowing dress fit for a noble, before taking up her flute on the path leading to Manor Street, as if out for a peaceful morning session...

(7 rounds of bardic performance spent, 2 level 1 spell slots, 1 level 2 spell slot, and 1 level 3 spell slot spent.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2022)

Swift: "Deadly Juggernaut" using Fervor
Move: Strike True
Attack: 36 hit / 25 damage

AC: 35


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2022)

*NORTH WALL*

The first giant falls to the ground. His comrades look at their lifeless body and look at each other, perhaps realizing they are over their heads and start to retreat... Addo manages to get one in the leg before he simply returns to the bushes.

Ameiko and the others shout in victory!

===================================

*TANNER'S BRIDGE*

The giants blink in surprise seeing the small crowd with a symbol over their heads gathered here to protect the town. The giants then look at each other and grin in unison.

Jasper grits his teeth looking at what the enemy. "Mister Tallowscar, I think we need backup." If Gorrendux agrees, Jasper will use this round to light the firework to signal they need help.



Round 4

North Wall
Addo 19
Ameiko 19

Tanner's Bridge
*Jasper 19*
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
Guards 5

*Gorrendux ???
Rose??? @Cardboard Tube Knight *


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 30, 2022)

Seeing the alert just to the South Addo calls to Ameiko, "hold the wall, keep alert.  If they come back shoot your firework."  And proceeds to fly towards the next defense at full speed.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2022)

Rose manages to see Gorrendux might be in trouble and shoots two arrows at the same time, striking one of the giants. 

Jasper fires off a signal up to the sky. The firework is barely visible at daytime but everyone in town is aware now of what that sound means.

The giants don't immediately cross the bridge. One of them checks the wound inflicted by Rose but doesn't look concerned yet. Instead, they take the huge burlap sacks they are carrying to have them ready and order something to the bears in Giant. The beasts give a roar of acknowledgement and charge towards the group on the other side... 

The first bear takes a swipe against the Paladin, and thankfully, he's able to lean back just in time to avoid the large claws. The other bear has better luck and claws at Gorrendux, grabbing him... but the Giants shout annoyed another order, pointing at the rest of the people, and the bear releases him with an angry growl. (Gorrendux -10 dmg) 

The third bear has to stop behind the others unable to reach the defenders.

Tanner's Bridge Initiative
Round 4
Rose 25 (A the top of the Cathedral)
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
*Gorrendux 14*
Guards 5


----------



## Ronnam (Dec 31, 2022)

"Good idea, Jasper, shoot that flare," Gorrendux says. Then he casts _Sound Burst_ on the 3 giant bears looming over him. A sonic wave strikes each of the big animals for *6 sonic damage*. Plus, each must make a mere *DC 17 Fort* save or be stunned for 1 round. He grimly holds his longspear, ready to fight.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2022)

Two warriors can get in range without provoking the bears with longspears and one strikes true, making the bear in front of gorrendux roar in pain. The rest throw their javelins, barely wounding the one in front of jasper. 
The Town's guard shoot their longbows from behind without much effect, their hide is thick.
The Magnimar Guards close ranks with you  and Jasper, but dare not approach the animals more.

Addo flies towards the bridge, he will arrive on Round 8.

Tanner's Bridge Initiative
Round 5
*Rose 25 (A the top of the Cathedral)*
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
Gorrendux 14
Guards 5


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2023)

The one giant previously wounded shouts in pain as a rain of arrows strike him from the Cathedral. He holds his side and shouts a warning to his friend. Weird... Rose was sure that the giant should have gone down already. Her arrows are not doing the full damage she had expected to do.

Jasper steps closer and swings his flail at the beast... but he cannot land the hit.

The wounded stone giant throws a rock with incredible force at the Cathedral where Rose is then  moves back into cover under the canopy of the trees. The other one shouts an order in Giant at the bears and grabs large river rocks, flinging them towards Rose at top of the temple as well. The rocks shatter against one of the buttresses. He misses her barely both times and then starts to move towards the trees too.

The dire bears claw their targets, Jasper and the other Magnimar guard grappling them... and then start to drag them away a long the bridge back to their masters . The third bear finally manages to find an opening closer and quickly swipes at another Sandpoint warrior.

Someone in the far back is heard shouting in disbelief. "_JASPER??_" Gorrendux recognizes the voice as Cydrak's several dozen feet behind the defending line. The bard is rushing down the street to meet them after seeing the firework sign in the sky.* "JASPER!!"* He calls in alarm noticing that the bear IS dragging him away.

Through the pain, the Paladin looks back in surprise, as if he hadn't expected him to come to their help. He would smile, but not in this situation. He looks worriedly at the guards being grabbed just as him and yells back at Gorrendux and the others. "Don't get closer! They might get you too-ACK!" 



Tanner's Bridge Initiative
Round 5
Rose 25 (A the top of the Cathedral)
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
*Gorrendux 14*
Guards 5


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 3, 2023)

Risking an opportunity attack, Gorrendux chases the two bears dragging away Sandpointians. He figures that the closest bear might drop the one warrior if it tries to smack Gorrendux hustling past it. "Drop those Humans!" the Half-Orc bellows as he stabs the bear pulling Jasper for *10 piercing damage*.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2023)

The bear gives Gorrendux a good bite on the arm (-8) but does not let the warrior go. (using his claws to grab him) Gor pokes hims on the 

The warriors try to focus on the closest bear throwing their javelins. Two of them hit.

The Sandpoint guards try to stop the bear dragging Jasper with longbows. Two of them hit as well. That bear is bleeding but he's stubborn and won't let the paladin go. 

The Magnimar guards try to help their comrade. They have much better luck and their arrows. That bear is also looking hurt.

Cydrak is heard closer now, he will arrive next round. 


Round 6
*Rose 25 (A the top of the Cathedral)*
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
Gorrendux 14
Guards 5

@Cardboard Tube Knight


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2023)

Rose focuses on the bear, hoping to down it before it takes Jasper away. The bear is wounded but his training was thorough and he does not releases his prize.

Jasper struggles to escape the claws with no success...

The giants wave at the bears to follow and they break into a run back into the forest. The powerful bears sprint after them with their prey... giving Gorrendux an attack of opportunity. 

"Defend the town-! Def_end the town!_"  Jasper shouts back as he starts to disappear.

"NO! NO!" Cydrak yells horrified, powerless to do anything to stop them.

Addo is still approaching from the boneyard but he is just barely notice the giants retreating.

Round 6
Rose 25 (A the top of the Cathedral)
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
*Gorrendux 14*
Guards 5


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 3, 2023)

"Not today," the Pharasmin says to Jasper as the big bear whisks him away. Cussing in Orcish, Gorrendux casts _Blessing of Fervor_ on himself and the 9 closest allies. "Fill them with arrows!" he shouts at the throng of guards and soliders. With the speed boost, Gorrendux tries to keep pace with the bears, putting himself within longspear reach of the 3 beasts.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2023)

The guards shoot once... twice... but the wind rises against them and luck is not with them today. Only a few are able to penetrate the thick hide of the dire bears. They are leaving a trail of blood but all three will continue to run now. 

Just as Addo is about to arrive flying down to the river, you hear Shalelu shout. "There! The dragon! It's coming from the North, following the cliffs!"

From where he is Addo, he can't see it. He only sees Shalelu getting behind the ballista to be ready to shoot it as soon as she has a clear line of sight.

Rose can see... leathery wings approaching from the north. They are just below the cliff edge so unless it climbs she won't be able to get line of sight. What she can tell is that they are red, large and moving at great speed. They will arrive over town at some point during next round.

Round 7
*Rose 25 (A the top of the Cathedral) 
Addo 19*
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
Gorrendux 14
Guards 5


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2023)

Rose shoots at the bear. The animal is breathing raggedly, grunting and growling from the pain. It's really really hurt.

Addo swoops down coming close and personal with the bear, who tries to swipe him away but the armor deflects it without issue.

Jasper is still holding to his flail and seeing the creature so hurt, he hits it over the head... but the bear just refuses to go down!

The bears then attempt to continue running. Addo strikes again and the bear roars in fury* barely* clinging to life!

*It's all up to Gorrendux if Jasper is rescued. *

((For story purposes, if the bear isn't killed with this AoO, it escapes with Jasper and the rest of this group this round. They ARE leaving an obvious trial, not taking care of hiding their tracks, just full on running away with their prisoners.))


----------



## Ronnam (Jan 4, 2023)

When he sees Jasper bonk the bear with his flail, Gorrendux shouts in encouragement. "Great hit, Jasper. Keep it up!" As Addo joins the fray, Gorrendux smiles, feeling reassured the tide is turning. "You're a sight for sore eyes, *Addo*." As the bear tries to drag away Jasper, Gorrendux lashes out once more, landing the fatal blow. Jasper and bear topple to the ground.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jan 4, 2023)

Addo takes a moment to rest his weary wings nodding to Gorrendux.  "I saw the alarm from here.  The front gate was mostly a feint, they fled quickly when resisted."  He glances frowning to the North well aware he'll never catch a dragon, Rose would need deal with that.

"You have things in hand here?  I suspect others will be hit as well, if they're not fighting already."


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2023)

Jasper struggles up to sit up. He has a nasty wound on his arm, but nothing life threatening.

"Thank you," he looks down at the marks of the claw on his armor. "I think if they had wanted to kill us it would have been easier. I don't think they will kill them..."

"Are you hurt!?" Cydrak asks worriedly, finally managing to reach the bridge huffing and panting.  "Dammit Jasper! Look at you-!" He is interrupted by the loud sound of bells from the temple. Zantus or one of the acolytes are giving the alarm of the dragon approaching. They can be heard all the way to Manor Street.

((Addo has acted already, but Gorrendux can still have a full round if he wishes))


Round 7
Rose 25 (A the top of the Cathedral)
Addo 19
Jasper 19
Stone Giant 17
Dire Bears 14
*Gorrendux 14*
Guards 5


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2023)

Gorrendux uses his turn to cast the summoning of his loyal friend. 

The guards rush to help Jasper back to the town side and look warily towards the sky as the bells continue to toll. The few people still on the streets grab buckets of water. 

A blood chilling roar is heard to the North.


Shalelu grips the leveler of the ballista with apprehension, her eyes focused towards the edge of the cliff. She will hold her action until the dragon shows up.

Jasper and the guards will remain at the bridge unless you state otherwise. Cydrak is hesitant to leave Jasper but the Paladin assures him he's fine and he should go back to his theater. 

Round 8
*Rose 25 (A top of the Cathedral)
Addo 19 
Gorrendux 14*
Dragon 10


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2023)

Genie casts _Wind Walk_ on himself, Gorrendux, Addo, and Jasper. Gorr uses his wand to cast _Bless _on himself, Addo, and anyone else in the vicinity. Addo starts moving south towards the Sandpoint Bridge. (Technically you can get there next round but you would need to dismiss Wind Walk immediately to return to your physical form. )

Zantus taps Rose's shoulder, giving her some luck. "May the Lady of Stars guide you!"

The dragon appears, flying up from junk beach, gaining height so everyone in town can see it. Screams of terror can be heard from the streets. He's not particularly huge, but his presence is enough to make even the bravest hesitate. Shalelu shoots, but she's not used to the controls yet and misses. 

Rose takes aim and-

The arrow gets the dragon right by the corner of the eyelid. It roars in pain and his head turns to you, glaring with fury. His maneuverability is poor so, thankfully,  he can't turn all the way to you. It seemed he was heading for the lighthouse but he starts turning to make his way to you... and while he's at it. He breathes fire below, towards the garrison. Panicked warriors scream. Some of the roof catches on fire, but Gorrendux's reinforcements help it to weather it down without damage to the people inside. He looks directly at you as he does this and continues to turn this way.

Shalelu gulps, "I think we got it's attention."


Round 9
*Addo 19 (on sandpoint bridge?)
Gorrendux/Genie 14 (on way to sandpoint bridge?)
Rose 10 (A top of the Cathedral)*
Dragon 10


----------



## soulnova (Friday at 6:00 PM)

Round 9

Addo and Gorrendux, as you are moving south to bridge, you see another group of giants wading through the river... arriving to the mill.

Three giants raise up on the pier. They laugh looking at the warriors there. “More prisoners!” one of them yells as they rise up. “Good! Saves us the effort! Bring us your fat, greedy merchants, and we will spare your miserable lives! Ignore us and you’ll burn in dragon fire!” He points at the dragon on top of the cathedral.

Rose shoots all her arrows but they miss their target. The dragon swoops in her direction, landing at the edge of the roof of the cathedral. It gives a blood-chillling furious roar. *"I'LL MAKE YOUR REGRET THAT! I'LL BURN YOU INTO A CRISP!"*

Round 10


Shalelu, Zantus and the militia warriors that were helping her reload the ballista, book it to the stairs screaming, frightened by the dragon's supernatural aura of fear. Rose stands her ground and shoots all the arrows she can again, but the dragon bats them off.

He then rears his head back, flames dancing on his lips and lets out a cone of fire that spread rapidly towards her.

_*"ANYONE WHO DARES FACE LONGTOOTH WILL LEAVE BEHIND NOTHING BUT CINDERS!"

21 fire damage, Reflexes save half DC21 for Rose @Cardboard Tube Knight *_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Friday at 9:25 PM)

Addo looks between the crossing giants, the dragon, and the as-of-yet-unchallenged bridge before quietly speaking to Gorrendux.  "Go and back up Rose if you can, I doubt the temple will take kindly to dragon breath for long.  I'll deal with this crossing and meet up with you as soon as I can."

With little time for debate Addo drops out of the air walk, wings holding him aloft for a moment as he casts 'burst of radiance' upon the giants before dropping down between them and the warriors in the mill.

"I'm afraid we have to refuse your offer, however if you lay down arms and surrender no further blood must be shed today."

Burst of Radiance:  Reflex DC 15


> This spell fills the area with a brilliant flash of shimmering light. Creatures in the area are  for 1d4 rounds, or  for 1d4 rounds if they succeed at a  save.  creatures in the area of the burst take 1d4 points of damage per  (max 5d4), whether they succeed at the  save or not.


*Anti-evil damage if it applies*: 5d4 (2, *1*, *1*, *1*, *4*) *Total*: 9

(Addo is AC 39 and DR 2/--- at the moment, he will eat AoOs if needed from any not-blinded giants)

/Edit: He'll also use his swift action to enable 'sacred armor' gaining +1 AC and 'Light Fortification,' he'll leave this on while fighting, up to 10 minutes.  I've edited the AC above to include this.


----------



## soulnova (Friday at 10:22 PM)

The leader and another giant quickly cover their eyes to resist the flash. The third one gets the burst right on her eyes. "Aghr! I'm blind!"

Addo can tell the leader grunts from the damage of the spell.  The other two don't look affected. 

Big Guy - Dazzled (-9dmg)
Giant A - Dazzled
Giant B - Blinded

"Seriously?" The leader scoffs seeing at the flying defender. He turns to his other only dazzled companion. "I don't have time for this. You! Keep him here!"

Round 9
Addo 19 (Mill)
*Gorrendux/Genie 14 (on way to sandpoint bridge?)*
Rose 10 (A top of the Cathedral)
Dragon 10
Big Guy 7
Giants 2


----------



## soulnova (Saturday at 11:17 AM)

Round 9 slight dragon retcon.

Gorrendux casts Command on Longtooth and the dragon falls, dropping prone.

At the mill, the leader glares at Addo realizing he would have to jump to the other pier and climb up the mill if the aasimar doesn't move. He will try his pickaxe to test his defenses...  And he brings it right to the head of the Aasimar. (-10 dmg) Any other less armored person would have been nailed to the pier.

"Mmmhh... " the leader growls under his breath. "Throw this one to the river." He orders his other follower.

The blinded giant just goes total defense. The dazzled one moves to Addo, reaching down to try to grab him but the warpriest slashes her hand away. "OUCH!" She pulls her hand back.

Round 10
*Addo 19 (Mill)
Gorrendux/Genie 14 (Cathedral)*
Rose 10 (Cathedral*already acted - full attack)
Longtooth 10 (Cathedral*already acted - Fireball)
Giant Leader 7 (Mill)
Giants 2 (Mill)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Saturday at 11:29 AM)

"This town is under our protection.  Advance further at your own peril, surrender and I will ensure a fair trial."  The angelic man steps in as he speaks and delivers a brutal accentuation to his words to the already wounded giant.


----------



## soulnova (Sunday at 10:09 AM)

Gorrendux's longspear can't penetrate the thick dragon hide. He is able to get out of the way of the fire-breath before Longtooth unleashes it. Rose avoids all the flames unscathed. 

Meanwhile, at the southern bridge, Sumara sees two giants coming out of the bushes to join the raid.


Round 11

Mill
*Addo 19 *
Giant Leader 7 
Giants 2

Cathedral
*Gorrendux/Genie 14 
Rose 10*
Longtooth 10 

Sandpoint Bridge
*Sumara 20*
Giants 15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sunday at 10:19 AM)

Addo continues, as his giant-bane sword erupts into flame, "you see, I am guided by the Lady of Valor, and while I yet breathe I will defend this town with everything I have."  Punctuating his words he strikes yet another blow on the wounded giant (30 to hit, 35 damage).  "Lay down arms and surrender and I will do what I can for you."


----------



## soulnova (Monday at 12:09 PM)

The Mill
The dazzled giant holds her bleeding side and turns to her boss in clear concern. He grimaces and scoffs,  giving her an order in giant and both of them start to move away from Addo in opposite directions, jumping back into the river and wading to climb up the shore on either side of the mill.
The blinded giant just stays put on her spot in full defense. "Wait... Don't go! Don't leave me here!" 


The Cathedral
A grid of magic flashes around the dragon, taking the brunt of the damage and dazing him for one round. The genie comes to attack the dragon... and barely misses his target. 



Round 11
Mill
Addo 19
Giant Leader 7
Giants 2


Cathedral
Gorrendux/Genie 14
*Rose 10*
Longtooth 10

Sandpoint Bridge
*Sumara 20*
Giants 15


----------



## soulnova (Monday at 1:06 PM)

Round 11 - Mirenia sees three stone giants have swung wide so as to approach Sandpoint from the south. They are jogging your way and as if they know they are late to the fray. They carry with them large sacks and an empty wagon between the two of them. They look rather excited. They will arrive next round.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Tuesday at 10:11 AM)

Seeing her chance now, Mirenia takes it!

The bard strides forward in her noblewoman's disguise, playing the flute with alluring, tempting melodies, weaving the power of her spell into the melody to cast on the nearest cluster of 10 warriors/guards. 

(Mirenia casts Haste as a Standard Action on the biggest grouping of warriors in range (50 feet) that aren't more than 30 feet apart from each other. She uses Spellsong as a Move action to weave this spell into her *Fascinate*, which is a *Will DC 21* to resist.)


----------



## soulnova (Tuesday at 10:24 AM)

*At the Manors*
From what Mirenia can tell, all the other manors have closed their windows, with only Kaleb Valdemar peeking from the door of his house.

As soon as the stone giants come into range, they are fascinated by the song. "What a precious melody..." They slow smile creeps up their grey lips and they put down the wagon to sit beside it and enjoy the performance...

The warriors turn to Mirenia, giving the giants a wary side glance. "Your orders, Ma'am?"


Round 11
Mill
Addo 19
Giant Leader 7
Giants 2


Cathedral
Gorrendux/Genie 14
*Rose 10 *
Longtooth 10

Sandpoint Bridge
*Sumara 20 *
Giants 15

Manors
Mirenia 14
Warriors 14
Giants 4


----------



## soulnova (Tuesday at 10:32 AM)

The warriors move in position to get into pokey range of one particular giant.


----------



## soulnova (Yesterday at 12:39 PM)

Cathedral - Rose shoots at the dragon's soft spots under the scales and it roars in pain as the holy arrows to their job. He has had enough of you. Longtooth remains on the ground, too dazed to do anything else. 

Bridge - Sumara rushes forward and strikes from afar with lunge, puncturing the giant's leg. The giant is... baffled that this little half-elf rushed towards him and he tries to smack her with the club twice. She parries and answers the first blow but the second time around, it hits her on the side. (-20dmg)  The other giant moves closer on the bridge but he's unable to make contact with the nimble warrior.


Round 12
Mill
*Addo 19*
Giant Leader 7 (-16)
Giants 2 (A -94, B Blinded)


Cathedral
*Gorrendux/Genie 14
Rose 10*
Longtooth 10 (-92, dazed)

Sandpoint Bridge
*Sumara 20 (-20)*
Giants 15 (A-18, B)

Manors
*Mirenia 14*
Warriors 14
Giants 4


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Yesterday at 1:08 PM)

Addo hesitates only a moment as the giants split before calling out for Iomedae's aid and summoning the hound archon blocking the giant's advance.  "Buy me some time, and I will aid you," he instructs in celestial before flying at the other moving giant.

"You need not contine this fight.  Lay down your weapons and some of your clan might yet survive this folly!"


----------



## soulnova (Yesterday at 1:49 PM)

*AT THE MILL*
The Archon nods to Addo and prepares to fight...  The warriors throw their javalins with no luck, focusing on the moving giants and leaving the other one on the docks. She curses in low voice trying to rub her eyes. The warriors split a bit to try to follow the general direction of the giants but stay out of their way.

"I don't think you understand, little one," the leader scoffs at Addo with a vicious grin. He rushes forward with his hand extended overruning the hound. "WE ARE GIANTS! We do want we want!" The hound waves his sword in hope of wounding him, but he's not quick enough before the giant's knee knocks him down as he runs past him.

The giant with Addo also does not attack and withdraws, moving towards crab street. People who were peering out their windows scream seeing the giants entering the city.

Round 12
Mill
Addo 19
Giant Leader 7 (-16)
Giants 2 (A -94, B Blinded)


Cathedral
*Gorrendux/Genie 14
Rose 10*
Longtooth 10 (-92, dazed)

Sandpoint Bridge
*Sumara 20 (-20)*
Giants 15 (A-18, B)

Manors
*Mirenia 14*
Warriors 14
Giants 4


----------



## Hidden Nin (Yesterday at 9:41 PM)

Mirenia's song subtly changes tempo and melody, inspiring the warriors to battle, but her true call to action is far more obvious. Playing a harmonizing note on her flute, she takes a deep breath that turns into a shrill whistle... then rises in volume until it erupts into a full on bolt of elemental thunder. The notes she sings literally crash down from the heavens to strike one of the stone giants!

(Mirenia takes a Move Action to get in range to use a Switch Action (using her charge on her Singing Steel chain) to Inspire Courage for the Warriors, and uses her Standard Action to call a sonic boom on the nearest Stone Giant for *30 sonic damage*; Reflex Save DC 21 halves.)

Bardic Performance: 22/31


----------



## soulnova (Today at 12:51 PM)

*At the manors*

The giants frown as the music changes. 

"HEy, I liked that-!" There's a flash. The stone giant gasps as he barely has a chance to cover his head just time before-

_*BOOM!!*_

"UWAH!" the giants screams in surprise and pain from his ears.

"Now!" The warriors attack at the loud signal. Inspired and feeling heroic, the magnimar guards and the sandpoint guards are flanking the same giant and strike twice. The militia stays at range sending javelins against the second stone giant. Several find their target and the giant looks around in disbelief.

"You killed Ken'nath!! You bastards!!"  The wounded giant swings once to one of the sandpoint guards, making him crunch under the greatclub, then swings around against another one almost making him collapse. 

The untouched giant joins his comrade, finishing the job, splatting that sandpoint guard on the ground and clubbing away the next one like a puck.

Status:
10 warriors 
1 Sandpoint guards (2 dying, 1 Death)
2 Magnimar guards


*At the Sandpoint Bridge*
Sumara strikes at the same giant and the guards and militia help her wounding him further. The giants strike back with great force and she's unable to parry most of their hits. She's a bit in a pickle.


*At the Cathedral*

Rose shoots Longtooth on the neck and lets the genie do his thing.

The genie transform into a mighty whirlwind that can be seen all through town. Longtooth scrapes at the stone floor with his claws desperately trying to keep himself from being dragged into the funnel in vain... 

The dragon is panicking being tossed about and is unable to right himself and escape the wings. It gives a distressed roar as if calling for help.

The giants around each area look up in worry, noticing their dragon helplessly caught in a blue tornado.



Round 13
Mill
*Addo 19*
Giant Leader 7 (-16)
Giants 2 (A -94, B Blinded)


Cathedral
*Gorrendux/Genie 14
Rose 10*
Longtooth 10 (-134, dazed)

Sandpoint Bridge
*Sumara 20 *
Giants 15 

Manors
*Mirenia 14*
Warriors 14
Giants 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Today at 1:02 PM)

"Get clear and help cover civilians," Addo instructs the militia before charging after the heavily wounded warrior.  He'd have to hope he can catch the leader.


----------



## soulnova (Today at 4:53 PM)

Addo catches up barely with the giant and strikes, killing her where she stands. There are gasps and a few cautious cheers from the houses around him. He turns, only to catch a glimpse of the giant still rushing to the another street towards the Old Light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ronnam (Today at 5:48 PM)

Cocking his head to one side, Gorrendux cannot suppress a toothy grin as he watches his friend the Genie toying with the once-mighty red dragon. The dragon swirls around like a ragdoll in a child's bucket. "Stellar work my friend. Spin that evil beast into submission! Let me see if I can help a little."

Gorrendux shifts 5 feet, then casts _Prayer_, granting himself, *Rose*, and the Genie a *+1 luck bonus* to attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, skill checks, and *saving throws* for 10 rounds. Simultaneously, _Prayer_ imposes a *-1 penalty on all the same rolls* for the dragon, and there's no saving throw against _Prayer_. Meanwhile, Whirlwind imposes a -4 Dex penalty on the dragon, so it rolls its Reflex save with -3 from all these problems Gorrendux and the Genie are tossing at it. The dragon can try a DC 17 Reflex save to escape the Whirlwind, but it cannot avoid the *11 damage* from the Whirlwind.

Gorrendux uses _Blessing of Fervor_ for the AC bonus this round.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Today at 7:05 PM)

"Jord?!" Mirenia calls in the midst of her song, gritting her teeth as several of the Sandpoint guards -- nearly her family, by this point, are struck down. The bard rushes forward on quickened steps as she charges forward, drawing her starknife from over her shoulder on the way as her song shifts slightly to cast a sheen over her weapon. It flies through the air to strike one of the giants before snapping back to her grip.

(Move Action to bolt forward her Speed (40) and draw her weapon, Standard Action to toss and strike with it, Swift Action for Arcane Strike. 31 to hit, 30 piercing damage. Warriors get an additional 1d6 damage from Discordant Voice!)


----------

